# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Οικογένεια / Σχέση

## Olive

Morgan thanks για το καλωσόρισμα . Χαρά μου να συμμετάσχω στο πολύ ζεστό και όμορφο θαλασσινό σας φόρουμ!!
   Λοιπόν ...το εν λόγω θέμα περι συνθηκών ζωής των ναυτικών είναι τεράστιο και ελπίζω να μην είναι άσχετο με το topic "γυναίκα και ναυτιλία" ... Εκτός αν εννοείτε μόνο τις γυναίκες που εργάζονται στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας και όχι τις πιστές Πηνελόπες  που περιμένουν τους ναυτικούς τους ...
  Το 3 μήνες μέσα 3 έξω είναι κάτι σημαντικό...Δεν είναι το τέλειο( δεν υπάρχει τέλειο σε αυτή τη δουλειά) αλλά δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τους 6 ή και 8 μήνες απομόνωσης που αποτελούν την εναλλακτική λύση...Αυτά βεβαίως αφορούν την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία όπου τα πράγματα δύσκολα μπορούν να βελτιωθούν και τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν οι 2-3 μήνες διακοπών το χρόνο για να ξεγελάσουν την πίκρα και τη μοναξιά...Αν πάμε όμως στην ακτοπλοϊα....Εκεί χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα   . Για όσους νομίζουν ότι είναι καλύτερα να το σκεφτούν διπλά ...Εγώ τα έχω υποστεί και τα δύο και είναι σα να πηγαίνεις απ'τον γκρεμό στο ρέμα !!!  10 ή και 11 μήνες συνεχούς δουλειάς το χρόνο χωρίς καμμία αργία ή ξεκούραση ( απορώ πως ο Ποπαυ είναι όρθιος...) και για οικογενειακή ζωή άστα καλύτερα....Το σπίτι το βλέπουν για 1-2 ώρες στα πεταχτά  , αν τυχόν δε συμπέσουν οι ώρες παραμονής στο λιμάνι με τα ωράρια εργασίας της συζύγου...Αλλιώς ....Το μήνα της επισκευής....Θυμώνω τόσο όταν ακούω τι ισχύει στις άλλες χώρες ...Θυμώνω και πικραίνομαι.Για την κατάντια της Ελλάδας .

----------


## Morgan

καλημέρα!
Όταν λέμε γυναίκα και ναυτιλία εννοούμε τα πάντα!!!!   :Very Happy:  

η ακτοπλοία είναι επίσης δύσκολη, αν και συνοδεύεται από την ψευδαίσθηση του "είμαι κοντά"....Βέβαια και αυτό κάτι είναι ετσι? Δηλαδή το να σου μιλάει ο άνθρωπός σου στο τηλέφωνο χωρίς υπέρογκες χρεώσεις, να ξέρεις ότι τουλάχιστον δεν θαλασσοπνίγεται στον Ειρηνικό κ.ο.κ.

Όσον αφορά τις "πεταχτές" επισκέψεις, άσε και τις ξέρω...!!! Και τι να πρωτοκάνεις. Βέβαι πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι τουλάχιστον κάποιες περιόδους οι ναυτικοί κοιμούνται σπίτια τους σε αντίθεση με τους ποντοπόρους...

Βλέπεις να αλλάζουν τα πράγματα?

----------


## Olive

Καλημέρα ή μάλλον καλησπέρα !!!
    Να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα? 8) Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία .Τα πράγματα σίγουρα θα αλλάξουν κάποια στιγμή , αλλά η γενιά μας δε νομίζω να το προλάβει αυτό...Για να γίνει βεβαίως αυτό χρειάζονται τρία πράγματα α ) ένας υπουργός  με...( άσε θα με κόψει η λογοκρισία 8) ) που να πάει κόντρα στα συμφέροντα β) συνδικαλιστές  με... παρόμοια προσόντα  :lol: και γ ) ναυτικοί ενωμένοι και αποφασισμένοι να παλέψουν μέχρι τέλους ...Πόσο πιθανό είναι να συμπέσουν και τα τρία μαζί???¶στο καλύτερα...Νομίζω πάντως ότι φταίτε και εσείς . Οι διεκδικήσεις σας ( απεργίες κτλ ) περιορίζονται στο οικονομικό κομμάτι ( σύνταξη , μισθός  , ασφάλεια  ) που δε λέω πολύ σημαντικά είναι , αλλά τι να τα  κάνεις όταν η ποιότητα της ζωής σου είναι τόσο μα τόσο χαμηλή....Για την ανάγκη ανάπαυσης αυτών των ανθρώπων δε μιλάει κανείς...Ούτε καν εσείς οι ίδιοι οι ναυτικοί . Το θεωρείτε δεδομένο....Μπροστά στο φόβο της απόλυσης δέχεστε τα πάντα . Και έτσι συντηρείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος , που δεν οδηγεί παρά μόνο στη φυσική και ψυχική σας εξόντωση . Θα χαρώ πολύ να ακούσω τις απόψεις σου Morgan γι'αυτό το θέμα , όπως και των υπολοίπων βεβαίως βεβαίως...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

Αγαπητή μου Olive  καλημέρα.

Όπως σου είπα και σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου, θεωρώ ότι ο μόνος τρόπος για να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και στην Ελλάδα είναι να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα πρώτα διεθνώς , να εδραιωθεί αυτή η κατάσταση και μέτα ...εδώ βλέπουμε.

Δυστυχώς -και αυτό δεν είναι κακομοιριά ή στεγνή γκρίνια- στην ελλάδα οι αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο αργούν χαρακτηριστικά. Οπωσδήποτε συνδικάτα και αλληλέγκυοι εργάτες θαλάσσης θα βοηθούσαν τα πράγματα ώστε να αλλάξουν γρηγορότερα. Πίστεψε με οι ναυτικοί φταίνε το λιγότερο. Μην ξεχνάς πια , πόσο ζήτηση φια δουλειά υπάρχει και αντίστοιχα πόσες θέσεις εργασίας! Το χάσμα είναι τεράστιο και δεν μιλάμε για φόβο απόλυσης αλλά για πιθανότητα να μην ξαναδουλέψεις ποτέ με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για τις οικογένειες που στηρίζονται σε αυτά τα χρήματα. Ας μην είμαστε λοιπόν τόσο αυστηροί με τους συναδέλφους. Επίσης κάνεις ένα λάθος. Οι ώρες ξεκούρασης (rest hours)  είναι ήδη κεκτημενο δικαίωμα των ναυτικών . Ήδη "ισχύει" συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα και απαιτήσεις , άλλο αν στην πραγματικότητα τις περισσότερες φορες δεν τηρουνται μιας και οι αγαπητοί σε όλους πλοιοκτήτες όντως θα χρειαζόντουσαν 3πλα πληρώματα! Το προβλημα για μένα δεν είναι οι ναυτικοί που εξαναγκάζονται μπρος στην φτώχεια (και στην πείνα των οικογενειών) να κάνουν -απλά- μόκο, αλλά στους....άλλους που δεν εφαρμόζουν τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις , τους νόμους και δεν έχουν φιλότιμο. Δέν θα κατηγορήσω ποτέ τον "φτωχό" που κάνει τα πάντα για να ζήσει και όχι τον...απέναντι..

----------


## triad

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ OLIVE.ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΖΟΡΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ.ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΥΔΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΞΩ ΤΟΥΛ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ

----------


## Olive

Morgan-Triad ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!  :Very Happy:  
   Morgan , αυτά που λές είναι πολυ σωστά  . Επι της ουσίας δε διαφωνούμε . Απλά , ναι , επιμένω να πιστεύω ότι φταίτε και ΕΣΕΙΣ οι ναυτικοί .Έγώ καταρχάς όποτε έχω συζητήσει γι΄αυτό το θέμα με ναυτικούς λένε πάντα "Τι να κάνουμε" "Έτσι είναι η κατάσταση" και άλλα παρόμοια. Δηλαδή άμα ένα ολόκληρο πλήρωμα ζητήσει απο την εταιρία περιοδική τους αντικατάσταση για να παίρνουν άδειες , η εταιρία τι θα κάνει? θα τους απολύσει όλους? Δε νομίζω . Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται να σας καίει και τόσο . Έχετε υπερβολικά απορροφηθεί , κατά τη γνώμη μου , απο τον αγώνα της επιβίωσης , να συντηρήσετε την οικογένειά σας και να αποταμιεύσετε λεφτά , και δε θέλετε σε καμμία περίπτωση να ριψοκινδυνεύσετε  . ¶λλωστε όλα μια συνήθεια είναι . ¶μα μπείτε στο λούκι της δουλειάς , μετά γίνεστε ανθεκτικοί  μέχρι αναισθησίας . ¶μα πείς σε ένα στεριανό να δουλέψει για ένα μήνα όπως εσείς θα πάθει πλάκα τρελή!!!! :lol:  :lol: Το ζόρι το τραβάνε περισσότερο οι γυναίκες που μένουν πίσω , μεγαλώνουν μόνες τους τα παιδιά , στερούνται τα πάντα και περιμένουν...το θαύμα . Σίγουρα αυτα που λέω δεν ισχύουν για όλους , και σίγουρα την ευθύνη δεν την έχουν οι ναυτικοί , που είναι τα μεγαλύτερα θύματα αυτής της κατάστασης . Βλέπουν όμως το κλουβί και μπαίνουν μέσα . Και δε ζητάνε καν το κλειδί!!!Αυτή είναι η "ενοχή τους" . 
  ΥΓ  Υπάρχει άραγε άλλη γυναίκα ναυτικού στο φόρουμ να μας πει τη γνώμη της ?Πηνελόπες ενωθείτε!!!

----------


## lamainmusain

Πηνελοπες ενωμενες ποτε νικημενες :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
   Περα απο το αστειο τις γυναικες των ναυτικων σαν την olive tis thamazo :wink:  :wink: (oso exo katalavei ton xaraktira tis apo ta post)gia thn ipomoni 
kai tin dinami tous
    sorry poy grafo me latinikous xaraktires alla kati epathe to pliktrologio kai den to girizei sta ellhnika

----------


## Olive

lamainmusain σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!  :Surprised: ops: Ο θαυμασμός είναι αμοιβαίος . Για μένα το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι ενα απο τα πιο όμορφα . Και όσους ναυτικούς έχω γνωρίσει ήταν όλοι-σχεδόν... 8) -τα καλύτερα παιδιά!!Δουλευταράδες , καλοί οικογενειάρχες και σύντροφοι , τίμοι και λεβέντες . Και κάθε φορά που λέω ότι ο άντρας μου είναι ναυτικός , ειλικρινά σας το λέω , σχεδόν δακρύζω απο περηφάνια ....

----------


## efouskayak

Είναι πολύ δύσκολος Olive ο ρόλος σου και των άλλων γυναικών που παίρνουν τόσο σοβαρή απόφαση να γίνουν άντρες και γυναίκες μαζί ειδικότερα όταν έρχονται τα παιδιά... εκεί είναι πολύ σοβαρή η κατάσταση και θέλει μεγάλο σθένος του να αναλάβεις την ανατροφή των παιδιών αποκλειστικα.

Φαντάζομαι πολλοί απο εσάς θα έχουν κάποιο τέτοιο περιστατικό στο οικογενεικό ή φιλικό σας περιβάλλον.

Και ακόμα δυσκολότερο να φροντίσει να αγάπανε τα παιδιά τον πατέρα τους ακόμα και αν δεν τον γνωρίζουν καλα καλα... γιατι παλαιότερα τουλάχιστον θυμάμαι μεγάλα μπάρκα....

Και κάτι ακόμα... όταν έρχεται αυτός ο άνθρωπος να μην νιώθει ξένος, αρκετοί συνταξιούχοι ναυτικοί νιώθουν έξω απο τα νερά τους μέσα σε ένα σπίτι και μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η σύζηγος.....

Μπράβο σε όλες σας πάντως και ίσως δίκαια παλιά στα νησιά να σας έλεγαν καπετάνισες....

----------


## triad

> lamainmusain σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ !!! ops: Ο θαυμασμός είναι αμοιβαίος . Για μένα το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι ενα απο τα πιο όμορφα . Και όσους ναυτικούς έχω γνωρίσει ήταν όλοι-σχεδόν... 8) -τα καλύτερα παιδιά!!Δουλευταράδες , καλοί οικογενειάρχες και σύντροφοι , τίμοι και λεβέντες . Και κάθε φορά που λέω ότι ο άντρας μου είναι ναυτικός , ειλικρινά σας το λέω , σχεδόν δακρύζω απο περηφάνια ....


ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΩΣ, ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ,ΚΛΠ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο9 ΑΛΛΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ Κ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ. ΟΝΤΩΣ ΖΟΡΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ...

----------


## Olive

> Μπράβο σε όλες σας πάντως και ίσως δίκαια παλιά στα νησιά να σας έλεγαν καπετάνισες....


  Ευχαριστώ πολύ efouskayak!!!!Το "καπετάνισσα" ήταν  όντως φοβερός τίτλος....Τίτλος τιμής....

----------


## triad

ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΕΣ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΝΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΠΝΙΓΕΤΑΙ Κ ΠΙΣΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ Η ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΗΥ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΕΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΖΥΓΟ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ, ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ "ΕΙΔΟΣ" ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΠΛΕΟΝ.

----------


## efouskayak

Το Σάββατο είχα γεννητούρια ένα πανέμορφο κοριτσάκι ήρθε στον κόσμο ο ευτυχής παππούς έμαθε το νέο εν πλω κάπου στην Αμερική ήταν πολύ συγκινητική η σκηνή που του έβαλαν να ακούσει το κλάμα της εγγονής του από το κινητό από μια βιντεοκάμερα που είχαν την μικρή οι φωνές του ακουγόντουσαν σε μας... μου έλεγε η γιαγιά πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να μεγαλώσει 3 παιδιά μόνη της και πόσο στενοχωριόταν που πάλι δεν ήταν εδώ να μοιραστεί αυτή την ευτυχισμένη στιγμή... σε επόμενο τηλεφώνημα τραγούδαγε και κέρναγε τους υπόλοιπους μέσα στο βαπόρι αν μπορούσε να έρθει κολυμπώντας από την Αμερική είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα το έκανε... να ναι καλά εκεί που είναι λοιπόν και να μαθαίνουν μόνο ευχάριστα μαντάτα στα ταξίδια τους.......   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

να τους ζήσει Εφούλα....

αυτά ειναι τα δύσκολα , η απόσταση σε σημαντικά γεγονότα  :cry:

----------


## efouskayak

Το δυσκολότερο αλλα είναι τρόπος ζωής τελικά δύσκολος μέν αλλα τρόπος ζωής...  :!:

----------


## Olive

> Το δυσκολότερο αλλα είναι τρόπος ζωής τελικά δύσκολος μέν αλλα τρόπος ζωής...  :!:


  Εμένα παιδιά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν είναι τρόπος ζωής και δε συνηθίζεται με τίποτα...Είναι τρόπος να μη ζείς ποτέ και τίποτα!!!Και πρέπει να αλλάξει , όπως έχει αλλάξει σε όλες τις στοιχειωδώς πολιτισμένες  χώρες  του  κόσμου .

----------


## Nash

efouskayak να σου ζησει το μωρακι!
 Αυτη η εικόνα που περιγράφεις με τα γλεντια για το μωρακι, μου εφερε στο νου εναν Φιλιππινεζο που η κορη του βραβευτηκε στο πανεπιστημιο της ως αριστουχος απο τον προεδρο της χωρας τους  και αυτος ηταν τοσο συγκινημενος που εκλαιγε απο χαρα και περιφανεια και κερναγε ολο το πληρωμα.
Τετοια  πραγματα ειναι που κανουν τους ηρωες αυτους να δακρυζουν σαν παιδια. Η επιτυχια της οικογενειας ειναι γι αυτους η καλυτερη ανταμοιβη για οτι χανουν εκει εξω.

----------


## efouskayak

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου Nash να σε καλα.

Μισή χαρα είναι η χαρά όταν δεν μπορείς να την μοιραστείς με τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους ...

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Το δυσκολότερο αλλα είναι τρόπος ζωής τελικά δύσκολος μέν αλλα τρόπος ζωής...  :!:
> 
> 
>   Εμένα παιδιά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν είναι τρόπος ζωής και δε συνηθίζεται με τίποτα...Είναι τρόπος να μη ζείς ποτέ και τίποτα!!!Και πρέπει να αλλάξει , όπως έχει αλλάξει σε όλες τις στοιχειωδώς πολιτισμένες  χώρες  του  κόσμου .


ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΩ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ)....

----------


## efouskayak

Αυτο εννούσα και εγώ για τους μέσα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nash

Θα ελεγα ότι είναι ενας αλλος τροπος ζωης, αδιανόητος για τους απέξω, οπως και για τους μεσα ειναι δυσκολη η ζωη εξω.
Εγω παντως αμα μπορουσα σημερα παλι "μεσα" θα πηγαινα.
Οποτε μπορω παω μεσα γιατι εκει νιωθω σαν στο σπιτι μου. Η βαπορισια ζωη με συναρπαζει.

----------


## Morgan

το σίγουρο είναι ότι πολλές φορές εύχομαι να ήμουν σε βαπόρι.
άλλες , πάλι...όχι

----------


## Olive

> Θα ελεγα ότι είναι ενας αλλος τροπος ζωης, αδιανόητος για τους απέξω, οπως και για τους μεσα ειναι δυσκολη η ζωη εξω.
> Εγω παντως αμα μπορουσα σημερα παλι "μεσα" θα πηγαινα.
> Οποτε μπορω παω μεσα γιατι εκει νιωθω σαν στο σπιτι μου. Η βαπορισια ζωη με συναρπαζει.


  Nash , δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου , αν είσαι παντρεμένος κτλ , οπότε μπορώ απλά να υποθέσω ότι η βαπορίσια ζωή σε συναρπάζει μάλλον γιατί δεν την έχεις ζήσει πολύ . Επίσης λές ότι "όποτε μπορώ πάω μέσα" το οποίο σημαίνει ότι έχεις την επιλογή . Ετσι δεν μπορείς να μπείς στη θέση που δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή απο τη θάλασσα . Για λίγο , για ένα δύο ταξίδια (όποτε βαριέσαι) είναι μια χαρά  . Αλλά για μόνιμη εργασία είναι κόλαση. Και για τους μέσα και για τους έξω . Το ότι οι ναυτικοί τελικα συνηθίζουν αυτή τη ζωή είναι αναπόφευκτο. Ολα τα συνηθίζει ο άνθρωπος , και σε όλα προσαρμόζεται . Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει τίποτα . Μη με παρεξηγήσεις , και εμένα θα μου άρεσε να δουλεύω σε πλοίο , τη λατρεύω τη θάλασσα , αλλά όχι υπό τις τρομερές συνθήκες εργασίας στην Ελλάδα . Τι το ωραίο υπάρχει στο να δουλεύεις αδιάκοπα , μέρα νύχτα , χωρίς αργίες , διακοπές  , μακριά απο τούς ανθρώπους που αγαπάς , να μένεις πολλές φορές σε άθλιες καμπίνες , να τρως όχι και τα καλύτερα φαγητά ...Με λίγα λόγια να στερείσαι τα πάντα για ποιό λόγο? Μόνο για τα λεφτά . Που αποτελεί στην ουσία την αποζημίωση της ελευθερίας σας . Τη ζωή στα καράβια την επιθυμούν οι μικρότεροι σε ηλικία και ρομαντικοί ναυτικοί που ξεκινούν την καριέρα τους και ονειρεύονται περιπετειες και εμπειρίες . Τις οποίες τελικά δε ζουν . Οσο για το ότι η ζωή στα καράβια είναι δύσκολη περισσότερο για τους έξω θα πω ότι είναι δύσκολη για όλους . Και για τους μέσα και για τους έξω . 
   Θαυμάζω το ρομαντισμό σας και την αγάπη σας για τη θάλασσα -και εγώ έτσι είμαι-αλλά φοβάμαι παιδιά ότι μιλάτε λίγο "εκ του ασφαλούς"....Απ'τη στεριά δηλαδή......

----------


## triad

μαζι σου.και το χειροτερο να μην εισαι καλά, να θες να μιλήσεις με τον ανθρωπό σου, άλλες φορές να μην μπορείς ή να είναι σε τέτοια φάση που να θέλει αυτός στήριξη, οποτε ξεχνάς τα δικά σου.κ στην τελική τα λεφτά δεν είναι όπως κάποτε που με τρια μπαρκα αγόραζες σπιτι..

----------


## Morgan

Olive  τα βλέπεις μόνο μαύρα ενώ δεν είναι έτσι.
αυτό που συμφωνώ , είναι πως η επιλογή που έχει ο Nash  ή και εγω να ταξιδεύω κατά διαστήματα με βαπόρια του στόλου, είναι μεγάλο πράγμα και σίγουρα διαφορετικό από το κλειστό συμβόλαιο 6 μηνών.
σου δίνει μια αίσθηση ελευθερίας.

----------


## efouskayak

Συμφωνώ με τον Morgan αλλα κατανοώ και την Olive που της λείπει ο άνθρωπος της ...

----------


## Olive

> Olive  τα βλέπεις μόνο μαύρα ενώ δεν είναι έτσι.


  Αυτό Morgan μου μπορεί να το πει μόνο αυτός που το έχει ζήσει όπως εγω . ¶λλωστε δεν είπα ότι όλα είναι μαύρα ούτε ότι θα πάω να αυτοκτονήσω ( too late for that , anyway ) ....Μακάρι να έμπαιναν στο φόρουμ και άλλες γυναίκες ναυτικών για να μιλήσουν για το πως νιώθουν και για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν...Και ξέρετε ποιό είναι το χειρότερο? Το να ξέρεις ότι όλες αυτές τις δυσκολίες που περνάς , όλες οι στερήσεις και οι πίκρες , μπορούν σε μια στιγμή να εξαφανιστούν με μια κυβερνητική ρύθμιση  , μια γενναία υπουργική απόφαση ....Η οποία στην τελική δε θα στοιχίσει και τίποτα τρομερό σε κανένα .Και να μη γίνεται τίποτα . Τότε όλα γίνονται θυμός και αγανάκτηση . Γι'αυτό όσοι θέλετε νορμάλ ζωή μακριά απο τη θάλασσα....Εκτός αν μπορείτε , όπως ο Morgan και  ο Nash να ταξιδεύετε περιοδικά ....Διότι μη νομίζετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τη γοητεία που ασκεί η θάλασσα στους ναυτικούς ( τους κατα συνείδηση , τουλάχιστον )  .Και είναι ίσως ο μοναδικός λόγος , μαζί με την ανάγκη βεβαίως της δουλειάς και των χρημάτων , που οδηγούν αυτούς τους ανθρώπους σε αυτή την απάνθρωπη εργασία . Λέτε το ιώδιο να προκαλεί εξάρτηση?Θα το ψάξω.... :lol:

----------


## Nash

Οlive  , γνωριζω το επαγγελμα κι απο την καλλη και απο την αναποδη, Ειμαι γυναικα , ναυτικος σε ακτοπλοια και σε ποντοπορα, και συζυγος ναυτικου που ταξειδευει... γνωριζω το ζορι των αντρων μας και το δικο μας  , και των παιδιων μας , εδω ναι χρειαζεται να βρεθουν καποιες αλλες παραμετροι που θα διευκολυνουν την ζωη τους και τις οικογενειες. 
Αγαπω την θαλασσα και το επαγγελμα δεν μπορω να εξηγησω τους λογους , οσο καιρο ταξειδεψα ως επαγγελματιας η  αγαπη εγινε λατρεια.
πολλες φορες αγανακτουσα αλλα δεν το παρατησα.Σημερα ειμαι στην στερια εχω παιδια και ως εκ τουτου επελεξα την οικογενεια. 

Για τις δυσκολιες τωρα ως γυναικα ναυτικου... τι να πω .. στο βαπορι τετοια ζορια δεν τα ειχα.
Επειδη δεν ειμαι και μικρη.. κι εχω δυο παιδακια καμια φορα σκεφτομαι.. αμα παθω κατι ποιος θα το καταλαβει;
θελω να παω το ενα παιδι στο σχολειο και το μωρο κοιμαται....εξω ριχνει καρεκλες και πρεπει να το παρω στη βροχη
εχω π.χ καποιο προβλημα με το σπιτι .. εγω πρεπει να το λυσω.. .. τι να σας απαριθμω τωρα τα πρακτικα και δυσκολα.....
.
Ναι με κουραζει περισσοτερο η διαρκης ληψη αποφασεων για τα μικρα και τα μεγαλα.... τι να πρωτοπεις στο τηλεφωνο,....
στελνω email το παιρνει μετα απο 10 μερες οταν φτανει στο λιμανι....
 ομως δεν θα το αλλαζα με τιποτα .. η πλειονοτητα των ναυτικων ειναι οικογενειαρχες  εαισθητοι λατρευουν τις γυναικες και τα παιδια τους.
Οταν ερχονται ειναι χαρα Θεου κι ας ριχνει εξω καλαποδια.

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> Olive  τα βλέπεις μόνο μαύρα ενώ δεν είναι έτσι.
> 
> 
>   Αυτό Morgan μου μπορεί να το πει μόνο αυτός που το έχει ζήσει όπως εγω . ¶λλωστε δεν είπα ότι όλα είναι μαύρα ούτε ότι θα πάω να αυτοκτονήσω ( too late for that , anyway ) ....Μακάρι να έμπαιναν στο φόρουμ και άλλες γυναίκες ναυτικών για να μιλήσουν για το πως νιώθουν και για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν...


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΌΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΣΈΝΑ.
ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ.

ΜΙΛΑΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΞΗΓΟΥΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ.
ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ " *Τι το ωραίο υπάρχει στο να δουλεύεις αδιάκοπα , μέρα νύχτα , χωρίς αργίες , διακοπές , μακριά απο τούς ανθρώπους που αγαπάς , να μένεις πολλές φορές σε άθλιες καμπίνες , να τρως όχι και τα καλύτερα φαγητά ...Με λίγα λόγια να στερείσαι τα πάντα για ποιό λόγο? Μόνο για τα λεφτά .* " -

 ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ 24 ΩΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ....ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ. ΚΑΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΡΓΙΕΣ...! ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ. ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΞΩ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΟΔΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ.

ΟΜΩΣ,
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΦΕΥΚΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ...ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΧΑΝΕΙ.
ΜΙΛΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΩΝ, ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΛΙΕΣ ,ΤΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΩΝ) ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ (ΠΧ ΙΑΤΡΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΘΑΛΨΗ ΚΤΛ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΛΛΥΥΥΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.

----------


## Olive

> Οlive  , γνωριζω το επαγγελμα κι απο την καλλη και απο την αναποδη, Ειμαι γυναικα , ναυτικος σε ακτοπλοια και σε ποντοπορα, και συζυγος ναυτικου που ταξειδευει... στελνω email το παιρνει μετα απο 10 μερες οταν φτανει στο λιμανι....
>  ομως δεν θα το αλλαζα με τιποτα .. η πλειονοτητα των ναυτικων ειναι οικογενειαρχες  εαισθητοι λατρευουν τις γυναικες και τα παιδια τους.
> Οταν ερχονται ειναι χαρα Θεου κι ας ριχνει εξω καλαποδια.


  Nash είσαι γυναίκα?Και σύζυγος ναυτικού?Και ναυτικός? Και στα ποντοπόρα 8O Που να το φανταστώ!!!10 φορές μπράβο σε σένα , όντως το λέει η καρδιά σου....Μπροστα΄σε σένα τα δικά μου κότσια ωχριούν....  :Surprised: ops: Ούτε εγώ θα άλλαζα τον Ποπαυ με τίποτα . Ούτε με 10 στεριανούς . Έτσι είναι οι ναυτικοί  . Οπως τους είπες.  Και όταν έρχονται είναι το κάτι άλλο . Αλλά όταν λείπουν είναι τόσο δύσκολα . Ας γίνει κάτι απο την πολιτεία για να βλέπουν και αυτοί τις οικογένειές τους πιο συχνά . Αυτό μόνο ζητάω . Ζητάω πολλά ?
   Morgan μου ούτε με εσένα διαφωνώ . Πες μου και εσύ.Ζητάω πολλά?
 ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΛΕΒΕΝΤΙΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΒΕΝΤΕΣ .

----------


## efouskayak

Τα θερμά συγχαρητήρια στη Nash για τον δύσκολο δρόμο που επέλεξε, δρόμο όμως με συγκινήσεις και εμπειρίες απο ότι μπορώ να φανταστώ θα σε παρακαλούσα Νash αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο φυσικά να μοιραστείς μερικές απο αυτές μαζί μας . Ειδικά στο θέμα Γυναίκα και Ναυτιλία... είσαι η πλέον ειδική  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Olive ο ανθρωπος σου είναι ο άνθρωπος σου ναυτικός, στεριανός ακόμα και αστροναυτης και σίγουρα τον θέλεις δίπλα σου σε κάθε στιγμή μεγάλη η μικρή όμως νομίζω οτι για την αντικειμενική δυσκολία του επαγγέλματος (η απόσταση) είναι πολλά αυτα που ζητάς σε ρεαλιστικό πλαίσιο και δεν νομίζω να γίνουν πράξη ή τουλάχιστον οχι άμμεσα... ειδικά με την κρίση του επαγγέλματος στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον...  :!:

----------


## triad

> Οlive  , γνωριζω το επαγγελμα κι απο την καλλη και απο την αναποδη, Ειμαι γυναικα , ναυτικος σε ακτοπλοια και σε ποντοπορα, και συζυγος ναυτικου που ταξειδευει... γνωριζω το ζορι των αντρων μας και το δικο μας  , και των παιδιων μας , εδω ναι χρειαζεται να βρεθουν καποιες αλλες παραμετροι που θα διευκολυνουν την ζωη τους και τις οικογενειες. 
> Αγαπω την θαλασσα και το επαγγελμα δεν μπορω να εξηγησω τους λογους , οσο καιρο ταξειδεψα ως επαγγελματιας η  αγαπη εγινε λατρεια.
> πολλες φορες αγανακτουσα αλλα δεν το παρατησα.Σημερα ειμαι στην στερια εχω παιδια και ως εκ τουτου επελεξα την οικογενεια. 
> 
> Για τις δυσκολιες τωρα ως γυναικα ναυτικου... τι να πω .. στο βαπορι τετοια ζορια δεν τα ειχα.
> Επειδη δεν ειμαι και μικρη.. κι εχω δυο παιδακια καμια φορα σκεφτομαι.. αμα παθω κατι ποιος θα το καταλαβει;
> θελω να παω το ενα παιδι στο σχολειο και το μωρο κοιμαται....εξω ριχνει καρεκλες και πρεπει να το παρω στη βροχη
> εχω π.χ καποιο προβλημα με το σπιτι .. εγω πρεπει να το λυσω.. .. τι να σας απαριθμω τωρα τα πρακτικα και δυσκολα.....
> .
> ...


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΕΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ...

----------


## Nash

Ας γίνει κάτι απο την πολιτεία για να βλέπουν και αυτοί τις οικογένειές τους πιο συχνά . Αυτό μόνο ζητάω . Ζητάω πολλά ?
   Morgan μου ούτε με εσένα διαφωνώ . Πες μου και εσύ.Ζητάω πολλά?
  Ζητας το αυτονοητο, ζωη για τον ναυτικο και για την οικογενεια του.. κι εγω αυτο ζηταω .. αρα μεχρι στιγμης ειμαστε 2 ... 
Παντως  πολλες φορες γυνακες στεριανων λενε  .. τι νομιζεις κι εμεις που τον εχουμε εδω .. τον βλεπουμε καθολου;

Βεβαια ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το ιδιο αλλα φαντασου να ηταν ανεργος !

----------


## Olive

> Olive ο ανθρωπος σου είναι ο άνθρωπος σου ναυτικός, στεριανός ακόμα και αστροναυτης και σίγουρα τον θέλεις δίπλα σου σε κάθε στιγμή μεγάλη η μικρή όμως νομίζω οτι για την αντικειμενική δυσκολία του επαγγέλματος (η απόσταση) είναι πολλά αυτα που ζητάς σε ρεαλιστικό πλαίσιο και δεν νομίζω να γίνουν πράξη ή τουλάχιστον οχι άμμεσα... ειδικά με την κρίση του επαγγέλματος στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον...  :!:


    Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένη.....Για τα ποντοπόρα 3 μήνες μέσα 3 μήνες έξω....Ήδη κάποιες εταιρίες το εφαρμόζουν....Για την ακτοπλοϊα διπλά πληρώματα...Θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητο αλλά έλα μου που τίποτα δεν είναι αυτονόητο στην Ελλάδα . Η αγάπη όλα τα υπομένει και όλα τα αντέχει αλλά γιατί να υποφέρουν οι ναυτικοί και οι οικογένειές τους...Και ακόμα δε μιλήσαμε ειδικά για τα παιδιά των ναυτικών....Τα οποία όση αγάπη και εν εισπράττουν απο τον μπαμπά που τα παίρνει συνέχεια τηλέφωνο και τους φέρνει δώρα πάλι πληγώνονται.... "συνέχεια λείπει , ο μπαμπάς μαμα" "δε θα έρθει ο μπαμπάς στο σχολείο" κτλ....Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι τα παιδιά αποκτούν τραύματα ανεπανόρθωτα , τουλάχιστον όχι μέσα σε μια οικογένεια με αγάπη . Ξέρουν ότι ο μπαμπάς τα αγαπάει , ότι λείπει γιατί δουλεύει και είναι περήφανα γιάυτόν αλλά η στέρηση είναι στέρηση ότι και αν πεις .

----------


## Morgan

αλήθεια βρε συ Olive, με τα παιδιά πως είναι τα πράγματα? πάντα σκεφτόμουν ότι θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο και για την μάνα βέβαια , αλλά και κυρίως για αυτά...
σίγουρα τα "δώρα" του ξέμπαρκου βοηθάνε στο να απαλύνουν λιγάκι την κατάσταση, αλλά στην ουσία ?

----------


## Olive

Θα σου πω αυτά που μου έχουν πει άλλες γυναίκες ναυτικών -τόσο μικρές όσο και μεγαλύτερες σε ηλικία- καθώς και παιδιά ναυτικών γιατί δεν έχω ακόμα προσωπική εμπειρία .  Με τα παιδιά Morgan μου δυσκολεύουν πολύ τα πράγματα . Ειδικά αν δουλεύει η γυναίκα του ναυτικού τρελαίνεται μόνη να τρέχει για όλα . Απο την καθαρά ψυχολογική πλευρά  , τα παιδιά αγαπάνε πολύ τους μπαμπάδες ναυτικούς , ξέρουν ότι ο μπαμπάς λείπει για δουλειές και δεν έχουν σύνδρομο εγκατάλειψης . Ομως στερούνται αυτά που βλέπουν να έχουν τα άλλα παιδιά -να τα πάρει ο μπαμπάς τους απ'το σχολείο , να τα πάει βόλτα να παίξουν την Κυριακή κτλ . Συχνά ρωτάνε "γιατί να μην είμαστε και εμείς όπως τα άλλα παιδιά" " γιατί ο μπαμπάς δεν έρχεται στο σχολείο μαμά" ενώ ξέρουν ότι ο μπαμπάς τους δεν μπορεί . Και είναι τραυματικό αρκετά όταν ο μπαμπάς φεύγει για ταξίδι . Μια φίλη μου μου είπέ ότι η κόρη της σταμάτησε να τρώει όταν εφυγε ταξίδι ο άνδρας της   . Συνηθίζουν βέβαια . Και τα περισσότερα είναι και καλοί μαθητες και καλά παιδιά . Ισως η αίσθηση ότι ο πατέρας τους λείπει  , ότι δουλεύει σκληρά  για να συντηρήσει την οικογένεια, να τα κάνει πιο υπεύθυνα . Οπότε μπορείς να πείς ότι έχει και την καλή του πλευρα . 
   Οπως σου είπα όμως δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία ακόμη . Προς το παρόν και μόνο η σκέψη ότι θα έχω δουλειά , παιδιά , σπίτι όλα μόνη μου με τρελαίνει.....

----------


## lamainmusain

Nash εχεις εργαστει ως αξιωματικος στα ποντοπορα και στην ακτοπλοοια :?:  :?: 
   Olive οταν λειπει ο συζυγος και ειναι Χριστουγεννα η Πασχα η Καλοκαιρινες διακοπες πηγαινεται με την οικογενεια να τον δειτε :?:  :?: Παιδια ναυτικων απο την σχολη μου εχουν οτι τις ωραιοτερες διακοπες τους τις περασαν οταν ηταν στο πλοιο με την οικογενεια :!:  :!:

----------


## Olive

Εγώ προσωπικά στα ποντοπόρα δεν πήγα ποτέ   ,  αν και ως σύζυγος αξιωματικού μπορούσα να πάω. Αν ταξιδεύεις έξω μπορείς να πάρεις την οικογένεια αν το θέλεις , τώρα για το αν εινα ωραία ή όχι.....Στην ακτοπλοϊα τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα   .  Χριστούγεννα ,  Πάσχα , Καθαρά Δευτέρα  τα περνάω συνήθως εν πλω  . Η αγαπή τα ομορφαίνει όλα , απλά νοιώθεις κάπως ...αξιολύπητος όταν περνάς τις οικογενειακές αυτές γιορτές σε ένα πλοίο . Μια ψευδαίσθηση φυσιολογικής ζωής  η οποία μερικές φορές πληγώνει περισσότερο και απο την απόσταση . Απο καλοκαιρινές διακοπές ...Στα ποντοπόρα βεβαίως έχεις τη δυνατότητα να πας κανονικές διακοπές με το σύζυγο όταν ξεμπαρκάρει . Στην ακτοπλοϊα κακοκαιρινές διακοπές δεν υπάρχουν . Κανένα ταξίδι στο ένα ή στο άλλο νησί που πάντα συνοδεύεται απο άγχος  να ζήσεις  ο, τι προλάβεις στις λίγες ώρες παραμονής στο λιμάνι . Πολλές φορές η  εκδρομή που περίμενες πως και πως γίνεται ....μοναχική περιήγηση όταν προκύπτει καμμία βλάβη που κλείνει το σύζυγο μέσα . Και τότε ορκίζεσαι να μην ξαναπάς και να το πάρεις απόφαση ότι διακοπές με τον άντρα σου δε θα κάνεις ποτέ . Λυπάμαι αν δίνω μια ζοφερή εικόνα για το επάγγελμα αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα .

----------


## efouskayak

Olive συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων αν θα φανώ αδιάκριτη, πόσα χρόνια είσαι παντρεμένη με τον Ποπαυ σου  :?: 

Αν είσαι λίγα μπορεί να μην το έχεις συνηθίσει ακόμα, αν είσαι πολλά μάλλον δεν θα το συνηθίσεις ποτέ.

----------


## Nash

Ναι εχω ταξειδεψει και με ακτοπλοια... παναγια μου Βοηθα!!!!! και με ποντοπορα που ηταν και το καλυτερο. Τωρα δεν ασχολουμε πια επαγγελματικα με την θαλασσα, κανω αλλα πραγματα.
Εχω και δυο παιδια, η ζωη ναι ειναι δυσκολη  χωρις τον πατερα στο σπιτι αλλα μαθαινουν. Το καλο ειναι οτι ωσπου να παει το ενα παιδι στο σχολειο μπαρκαραμε οικογενειακως μετα  μονο χριστουγεννα ή καλοκαιρι και αν ήταν βολικα.
στα παιδια αρεσει πολυ να μαπινουν στα αεροπλανα και να πηγαινουν στο εξωτερικο να βρουν το μπαμπα τους , στο βαπορι περνανε μια χαρα, ειναι οι μασκωτ... 
Εχω κι ενα μικρουλη τωρα, ο οποιος  μεχρι να παει να δει που δουλευει ο μπαμπας  στενοχωριοταν , νομιζε μαλλον οτι μας εγκατελειπε και δεν ηθελε ουτε να τον ακουει απο το τηλεφωνο. Τωρα που πηγαμε και μειναμε ολο το καλοκαιρι... ειναι ενθουσιασμενος.. αλλαξε την σταση του.
Στις γιορτες αμα δεν ειμαστε στο βαπορι ...ειναι χαλια.... εγω παντως δεν εχω ορεξη ουτε για "ρεβεγιον και αλλες βλακειες... 
Αυτες τις μερες ειμαι να με κλαινε οι ρεγκες ! :Smile: 
Παντως αυτο το τρεις μηνες μεσα τρεις εξω ειναι καλο.... μην σουπω καλυτερα θα ηταν ανα ταξειδι να αλλαζει το ληρωμα οπως με τους αεροπορους... αλλα αυτα ειναι ονειρα... ξεσκεπαστα.
Παντως  ... θα σα πω οτι οι ναυτικοι ωντας εξω απο την  κοινωνια ειναι οι καλυτεροι γονεις συζυγοι κλπ.

----------


## Olive

> Olive συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων αν θα φανώ αδιάκριτη, πόσα χρόνια είσαι παντρεμένη με τον Ποπαυ σου  :?: 
> 
> Αν είσαι λίγα μπορεί να μην το έχεις συνηθίσει ακόμα, αν είσαι πολλά μάλλον δεν θα το συνηθίσεις ποτέ.


  Μπορείτε να με ρωτάτε ό,τι θέλετε , άλλωστε σας νοιώθω όλους σαν φίλους....
   Είμαι 2 χρόνια παντρεμένη , βάλε όμως και 2 χρόνια αρραβώνα και 3 χρόνια σχέσης , μας κάνουν 7 χρονια , οπότε μάλλον το έχω πάρει απόφαση .... :lol:  Φυσικά και έχω "συνηθίσει" ,  τέτοιο θέμα δεν τίθεται σε καμμία περίπτωση  . Το θέμα της συνήθειας και της αποδοχής μιας τέτοιας κατάστασης , είτε σε επίπεδο σχέσης , είτε σε επίπεδο γάμου ξεκαθαρίζεται πολύ γρήγορα , μη σου πω απο τον πρωτο χρόνο της σχέσης . Αν όμως λέγοντας "συνήθεια" εννοείς να μη σε πονάει η μοναξιά , η απόσταση απο το σύντροφο σου , να μη σε στενοχωρούν και προβληματίζουν οι δυσκολίες , οι αυξημένες ευθύνες  , το μέλλον των παιδιών σου, τότε ναι δεν έχω συνηθίσει , ούτε θα συνηθίσω ποτε . Καμμιά άλλωστε γυναίκα ναυτικού δε "συνηθίζει" ποτέ αυτά τα συναισθήματα , παρά μόνο αν δεν αγαπάει πραγματικά   . Αυτό δε σημαίνει σε καμμία περίπτωση ότι μια γυναίκα ναυτικού είναι δυστυχισμένη , και ελπίζω να μη δίνω αυτή την εντύπωση . Εγώ είμαι αυτή που πάντα πίστευα και πιστεύω ότι η απόσταση κάνει πιο αδύναμα τα αδύναμα  συναισθήματα και δυναμώνει τα ήδη ισχυρά . Οπως είπέ άλλωστε και η Nash όταν ο ναυτικός έρχεται σπίτι του είναι χαρά Θεού και ας βρέχει εξω όπως σήμερα ...

----------


## Morgan

εγώ πάντως αν και διαφωνώ σε κάποια σημεία με την Olive  (οχι βέβαια σχετικά με το πως δέχονται οι οικογένειες των ναυτικών την δυσκολία του επαγγέλματος αλλά όσον αφορά το επάγγελμα αυτό καθ'εαυτό) χαίρομαι γιατί κάνουμε αυτή την κουβέντα.
είναι πολύ σημαντικό να συζητάνε αυτά τα πράγματα  άνθρωποι που τα χουν ζήσει στο πετσί τους.

----------


## efouskayak

Μα η ψυχή του καραβιού είναι ο ναυτικός και η δική του ψυχή η οικογένεια του ...  :!:

----------


## Morgan

ποιητρια 8)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ποιητρια 8)


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Ειμαι συναισθηματικός τύπος τι να κάνω  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Olive

Η  ψυχή του Morgan όμως είναι το καράβι του... :lol: Ισως όλοι οι ναυτικοί να έχουν στην καρδιά τους τη θάλασσα και να κάνουν στις γυναικες τους τους μισοκακόμοιρους "Τι να κάνω" "Μήπως το θέλω" κτλ......Πάντως ακόμα και εγώ που έχω φάει τη θάλασσα με το κουτάλι χωρίς να είμαι ναυτικός έχω νοιώσει την ακαταμάχητη γοητεία της...Πάνω σε ένα πλοίο όλα είναι πιο απλά , ο χρόνος αποκτά μια άλλη διάσταση και το μυαλό ταξιδεύει επίσης...

----------


## Morgan

> Ισως όλοι οι ναυτικοί να έχουν στην καρδιά τους τη θάλασσα και να κάνουν στις γυναικες τους τους μισοκακόμοιρους "Τι να κάνω" "Μήπως το θέλω" κτλ...... ...



χαχαχαχα
χαχαχαχα
χαχαχαχα

----------


## efouskayak

Νομίζω οτι είναι κάπου στην μέση τα πράγματα δηλαδή υπάρχει το μεράκι γιατι χωρίς αυτό η δουλειά αυτή θα είναι καταναγκαστικά έργα και κανένας δεν τα αντέχει ξέρω πολλές περιπτώσεις που τα παράτησαν για λιγότερα χρήματα για να μην ταξιδεύουν. Αλλα σίγουρα η οικογένεια είναι μέσα στο μυαλό τους.  :!:

----------


## Olive

> Νομίζω οτι είναι κάπου στην μέση τα πράγματα δηλαδή υπάρχει το μεράκι γιατι χωρίς αυτό η δουλειά αυτή θα είναι καταναγκαστικά έργα και κανένας δεν τα αντέχει ξέρω πολλές περιπτώσεις που τα παράτησαν για λιγότερα χρήματα για να μην ταξιδεύουν. Αλλα σίγουρα η οικογένεια είναι μέσα στο μυαλό τους.  :!:


  Σύμφωνοι efouskayak, πολύ ωραία τα λές....Αλλά γιατί να υπάρχει καν το δίλημμα "οικογένεια ή θάλασσα" . Έχει και ο ναυτικός το δικαίωμα  όπως όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι να πηγαίνει σπίτι του να βλέπει τα παιδιά του και τη γυναίκα του  . Σίγουρα όχι με τη συχνότητα και τη διάρκεια ενός στεριανού , αλλά στην τελική με τα διπλά πληρώματα λύνεται εντελώς το πρόβλημα . Στις άλλες χώρες έτσι είναι . Και θα πρέπει -το ξαναλέω-να αλλάξει η εμπεδωμένη αντίληψη της ελληνικής κοινωνίας για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα ως ένα επάγγελμα δύσκολο απο τη φύση του . Δύσκολο το κάνουν όλοι αυτοί που βλέπουν τους ναυτικούς σα δούλους . Συμφωνώ με το Morgan ότι είναι υπέροχο να εργάζεσαι στη θάλασσα . Αφού κοντεύει να με πείσει να βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο.... :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Olive ζητάς να αλλάξει μια νοοτροπία πολλών χρόνων στην οποία με βρίσκεις σύμφωνη φυσικά άλλωστε είναι απολύτως λογικό αυτό που ζητάς. 

Όμως όλες οι μεγάλες αλλαγές θέλουν και αγώνες δεν βλέπω όμως να υπάρχει καμία κίνηση προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση αφού όλοι φοβούνται για τις δουλειές τους.

----------


## Nicolas

Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που μπαίνω στην συζητηση σας και σας συγχαίρω για τις απόψεις σας. Τό πρόβλημα είναι πολυ παλιό και ουδέποτε έγειναν προσπάθειες απο κανέναν για να λυθεί. Όταν οι άλλοι ταξίδευαν 6 μήνες μέσα στο πλοίο και 6 μήνες έξω, μας έλεγαν ότι όλοι αυτοι είναι άναυτοι και τουρίστες. Σήμερα δέν θέλουν ούτε καν να το ακούσουν το πρόβλημα. Ελληνικά πληρώματα όμως που ταξιδεύουν στην Βαλτική, ακολουθούν τα πρότυπα τών ξένων γιατί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν διαφορετικά. Με λίγα λόγια η Ναυτιλία ανήκει στα φτωχά και υποανάπτυκτα κράτη, γιαυτό και χάθηκαν τα Ελληνικά Πληρώματα. Αποτέλεσμα σιγά σιγά θα χαθούν και τα στελέχη απο τα Γραφεία και το Μαnagement θα καταλήξει σε Ξένα χαίρια.
Ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία
 :Surprised: ops:

----------


## efouskayak

Καταρχήν σε καλωσορίζω στις συζητήσεις μας και σε ευχαριστώ για την συμμετοχή. 


Στο θέμα μας τώρα μήπως τα ελληνικά πληρώματα χάθηκαν λόγω κόστους και όχι γιατι η ναυτιλία ανήκει σε υποανάπτυκτους λαούς :?:

----------


## Morgan

Καλως ηρθες Νικολα.
Επειδη η συζητηση εχει να κανει με συνθηκες διαβιωσης της οικογενειας των ναυτικων ...μπορουμε αυτο (για την ελλειψη πληρωματων ) να το συνεχισουμε εδω http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...opic&p=717#717 (τροποποιηθηκε αναλογα )

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που μπαίνω στην συζητηση σας και σας συγχαίρω για τις απόψεις σας. Τό πρόβλημα είναι πολυ παλιό και ουδέποτε έγειναν προσπάθειες απο κανέναν για να λυθεί. Όταν οι άλλοι ταξίδευαν 6 μήνες μέσα στο πλοίο και 6 μήνες έξω, μας έλεγαν ότι όλοι αυτοι είναι άναυτοι και τουρίστες. Σήμερα δέν θέλουν ούτε καν να το ακούσουν το πρόβλημα. Ελληνικά πληρώματα όμως που ταξιδεύουν στην Βαλτική, ακολουθούν τα πρότυπα τών ξένων γιατί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν διαφορετικά. Με λίγα λόγια η Ναυτιλία ανήκει στα φτωχά και υποανάπτυκτα κράτη, γιαυτό και χάθηκαν τα Ελληνικά Πληρώματα. Αποτέλεσμα σιγά σιγά θα χαθούν και τα στελέχη απο τα Γραφεία και το Μαnagement θα καταλήξει σε Ξένα χαίρια.
> Ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία
> ops:


Καλώς μας ήρθες στην παρέα μας θα χαιρόμαστε να σε βλέπουμε πιο τακτικά  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

Olive, Πως αντιμετωπίζει η οικογένεια του ναυτικού τις γιορτές που π.χ. έρχονται?
εγώ ξερω το από μεσα...

----------


## efouskayak

Μην σκαλίζεις και συ πληγές  :!:  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

αποκλείεται να μην μας πει η Olive... αν δεν μιλησουν ανθρωποι που ξερουν...πρεπει ολοι να μαθαινουν και τα καλα και τα κακα.

----------


## Olive

> Olive, Πως αντιμετωπίζει η οικογένεια του ναυτικού τις γιορτές που π.χ. έρχονται?
> εγώ ξερω το από μεσα...


   Μμμμμμμμμμ.........Δεν είναι και ο,τι καλύτερο.... :? Σε πιάνει ψιλοκατάθλιψη , ειδικά όταν βλέπεις τις άλλες οικογένειες να περνάνε μαζί τις γιορτές και εσύ είσαι μόνη σαν τον κούκο!!!?Και δεν μπορείς ούτε στη μανα σου να  "κλαφτείς"  γιατί θα σε αρχίσει πάλι τα "στα'λεγα εγώ" κτλ κτλ ...... 8) Οπότε κάθεσαι σπίτι βλέπεις κανένα μιούζικαλ,  κανένα έργο στην τηλεόραση , διαβάζεις μυθιστορήματα ( κατά προτίμηση ναυτικά )  :lol: και περιμένεις το τηλέφωνο του  ναυτικού σου για τα χρόνια πολλά .....και για να του τα ψάλλεις ελαφρώς -πρέπει και εσύ λίγο να εκτονωθείς!!!!- "πάλι μόνη μου γιορτινές μέρες" "έτσι θα είμαστε μια ζωή"¨ για να ακούσεις βεβαίως απο την άλλη γραμμή "υπομονή , θα  δούμε τι θα κάνουμε"  8)  8)  8) Μπορείς βέβαια να πας και σε ρεβεγιόν φίλων ή συγγενών , αλλά εγώ τις περισσότερες φορές προτιμώ να κάθομαι σπίτι γιατί όταν βγαίνω χωρίς τον Ποπαυ νοιώθω περισσότερο μόνη .

----------


## Morgan

Το πρώτο μου μπάρκο έπεσε Χριστούγεννα ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ....Δύσκολη κατάσταση, και λόγω φόρτου στις γραμμές , να μην μπορώ να πάρω ούτε τηλέφωνο...
στην σειρά με τα άλλα παιδιά έξω από την καμπίνα του μαρκόνι για να μιλήσουμε με τα σπίτια μας. Το ΑΘΗΝΑ ΡΑΔΙΟ ήταν η πιο οικονομική τότε λύση.

Παραμονή οι Φιλιππινέζοι ναύτες είχαν διοργανώσει πάρτυ..! δυνατή μουσική στο καπνιστήριο, χαμηλά φώτα , καραόκε...σαν να σουν αλλού...
αχχχχ , περίεργα συναισθήματα, να θες να πιείς κάτι αλλά και πάλι τι νόημα είχε? ΚΑΝΕΝΑ. κάποιοι δικοί μας έλληνες, με τα μούτρα μέχρι κάτω , τα ποτήρια και τα μπουκάλια άδεια , να σκέφτονται και να κλαίνε ...Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς ήταν είτε σε καμπίνες είτε στο καπνιστηριο το δικό μας (εκει επικρατούσε ησυχία).
Λίγοι την είχαμε δει στο χαβαλέ, βλέποντας τους ναύτες να ξεδίνουν και να διασκεδάζουν πραγματικά.

¨ετσι είναι το "μέσα" εν πλώ σε γκαζάδικο 300.000 τόνων

----------


## efouskayak

Olive και Morgan ....  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Olive

> Το πρώτο μου μπάρκο έπεσε Χριστούγεννα ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ....Δύσκολη κατάσταση, και λόγω φόρτου στις γραμμές , να μην μπορώ να πάρω ούτε τηλέφωνο...
> στην σειρά με τα άλλα παιδιά έξω από την καμπίνα του μαρκόνι για να μιλήσουμε με τα σπίτια μας. Το ΑΘΗΝΑ ΡΑΔΙΟ ήταν η πιο οικονομική τότε λύση.
> 
> Παραμονή οι Φιλιππινέζοι ναύτες είχαν διοργανώσει πάρτυ..! δυνατή μουσική στο καπνιστήριο, χαμηλά φώτα , καραόκε...σαν να σουν αλλού...
> αχχχχ , περίεργα συναισθήματα, να θες να πιείς κάτι αλλά και πάλι τι νόημα είχε? ΚΑΝΕΝΑ. κάποιοι δικοί μας έλληνες, με τα μούτρα μέχρι κάτω , τα ποτήρια και τα μπουκάλια άδεια , να σκέφτονται και να κλαίνε ...Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς ήταν είτε σε καμπίνες είτε στο καπνιστηριο το δικό μας (εκει επικρατούσε ησυχία).
> Λίγοι την είχαμε δει στο χαβαλέ, βλέποντας τους ναύτες να ξεδίνουν και να διασκεδάζουν πραγματικά.
> 
> ¨ετσι είναι το "μέσα" εν πλώ σε γκαζάδικο 300.000 τόνων


   Τώρα πες μου δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι λίγο μαζοχιστής για να κάνεις αυτη τη δουλειά? :lol:  :lol: 
  Και επειδή άρχισε η efouskayak να μας παίρνει στο ψιλό  8)  8)  8) πρέπει  Morgan να σταματήσουμε την κλάψα και να το παίξουμε γενναίοι.....Λοιπόν αυτά τα Χριστούγεννα θα τα περάσω υπέροχα αγκαλιά με το τηλέφωνο , δίπλα στο τζάκι (δεν υπάρχει τζάκι , αλλά θα φανταστώ ένα ) να μιλάω όλη μέρα με τον Ποπαυ κοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία του....Και αναλύοντας με λεπτομέρεια όλα όσα θα κάναμε αν είμασταν μαζί.....Κάπως καλύτερο??Βελτιώθηκα?  8O  Morgan η σειρά σου...για πες πόσο ωραία πέρασες εκείνα τα Χριστούγεννα με τους Φιλιππινέζους ( όχι πως έχω τίποτα με τους ανθρώπους.....)  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

τώρα που το λες.... :lol:  μια χαρα ήταν...
εκείνα τα Χριστούγεννα με τους Φιλιππινέζους και τους Ελληνες συναδελφους, ήταν όλα υπέροχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

8O Μόνο στο ψιλό δεν σας πήρα αλλα αφού το απολαμβάνεται χαίρομαι και εγώ  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

κουκλί μου εσύ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Olive

Morgan και  efouskayak  8)  8)  8)

----------


## Morgan

olive & efouskayak  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## efouskayak

Ετσι είναι η efouskayak σαν την γνωστή cola πάει με όλα  :lol:  :lol:   :lol:

----------


## natasa

Ωραίο θεματάκι ανοίξατε : Χριστούγεννα εν πλώ. Λοιπόν, οι Φιλιππινέζοι με το καραόκε δεν ήταν τίποτα, εγώ ξέρω κάποιον που ήταν σε τέτοια ψυχολογία που ξέσπασε στο...κεφάλι του. Με κάμποσα χρόνια θαλάσσια υπηρεσία-δεν έκανε δηλαδη πρώτη φορά γιορτές στο καράβι όπως ο Morgan- βράθηκε παραμονή Πρωτοχρονίας σε λιμάνι της Αυστραλίας για κακή του τύχη. :twisted:  Κακή γιατί έπιανε το κινητό με αποτέλεσμα να τον πάρουν οι ΠΑΝΤΕΣ κολλητοί, φίλοι, οικογένεια, πρώην και ένα σορό γνωστοί (είχε και πολλούς γιατί στις δημόσιες σχέσεις ήταν κάτι σαν βουλευτής σε προεκλογική περίοδο :!: ) και του έλεγαν όλοι ΠΟΣΟ ωραία περνούσαν και ΤΙ θα έκαναν άν ήταν κι αυτός μαζί :cry: . Εν τέλει του ''γύρισε'' το μάτι, είχε και κάτι προηγούμενα με το καφάλι του που είχε αρχίσει να καραφλιάζει και του χάλαγε το look :evil:  (δεν μπορούσε να  κάνει κάτι αντάυγιες που του άρεσαν και ήταν και της μόδας) όποτε το ξύρισε για να ξεσπάσει! :?

----------


## Olive

> olive & efouskayak  :twisted:  :twisted:


  Morgan , τι κακές φατσούλες είναι αυτές?????ΑΑΑΑΑ , εγώ την efouskayak την αγαπώ πολύ!!
  Νατάσα , αλήθεια ξύρισε ο καψερός το κεφάλι του?? 8O Πω πω βαράει άσχημα η μοναξιά....Και εμείς οι άμοιρες Πηνέλόπες που δεν μπορούμε ούτε το κεφάλι μας να ξυρίσουμε?Γράφουμε στο ναυτιλία.gr!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Ωραίο θεματάκι ανοίξατε : Χριστούγεννα εν πλώ. Λοιπόν, οι Φιλιππινέζοι με το καραόκε δεν ήταν τίποτα, εγώ ξέρω κάποιον που ήταν σε τέτοια ψυχολογία που ξέσπασε στο...κεφάλι του. Με κάμποσα χρόνια θαλάσσια υπηρεσία-δεν έκανε δηλαδη πρώτη φορά γιορτές στο καράβι όπως ο Morgan- βράθηκε παραμονή Πρωτοχρονίας σε λιμάνι της Αυστραλίας για κακή του τύχη. :twisted:  Κακή γιατί έπιανε το κινητό με αποτέλεσμα να τον πάρουν οι ΠΑΝΤΕΣ κολλητοί, φίλοι, οικογένεια, πρώην και ένα σορό γνωστοί (είχε και πολλούς γιατί στις δημόσιες σχέσεις ήταν κάτι σαν βουλευτής σε προεκλογική περίοδο :!: ) και του έλεγαν όλοι ΠΟΣΟ ωραία περνούσαν και ΤΙ θα έκαναν άν ήταν κι αυτός μαζί :cry: . Εν τέλει του ''γύρισε'' το μάτι, είχε και κάτι προηγούμενα με το καφάλι του που είχε αρχίσει να καραφλιάζει και του χάλαγε το look :evil:  (δεν μπορούσε να  κάνει κάτι αντάυγιες που του άρεσαν και ήταν και της μόδας) όποτε το ξύρισε για να ξεσπάσει! :?


Σπαστικό να έχεις τον πόνο σου και να σε παίρνουν και να σου το θυμίζουν συνέχεια.... πάλι καλά που απλώς το ξύρισε...  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> olive & efouskayak  :twisted:  :twisted:
> 
> 
>   Morgan , τι κακές φατσούλες είναι αυτές?????ΑΑΑΑΑ , εγώ την efouskayak την αγαπώ πολύ!!
>   Νατάσα , αλήθεια ξύρισε ο καψερός το κεφάλι του?? 8O Πω πω βαράει άσχημα η μοναξιά....Και εμείς οι άμοιρες Πηνέλόπες που δεν μπορούμε ούτε το κεφάλι μας να ξυρίσουμε?Γράφουμε στο ναυτιλία.gr!!!!


Είναι και το να γράφεις στο naytilia ένας τρόπος να είσαι κοντά στον αγαπημένο σου πιστεύω ίσως με ένα ιδιαίτερο τρόπο. 

Αν βαράει η μοναξιά λέει για αυτό τον λόγο αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε αυτή την βραδιά στο Mecca για κάποιους που είναι μόνοι τους και μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να τους κάνουμε να το αισθάνονται λιγότερο. 

Αγαπάτε αλλήλους και όχι μόνο την efouskayak  :!:  :!:  :!:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## natasa

Aληθέστατα το ξύρισε Olive :!: :!:  :!:  :!:   Το λέω με σιγουριά γιατί το ξέρω απο' τον ίδιο  :Sad:  .   Γι αυτό καλού κακού, αν και δε μου πέφτει λόγος, μην πείς κι εσύ στον δικό σου τί θα κάνατε αν ήσασταν μαζί. Γιατί να ξυρίσει το κεφάλι του δεν θα 'ναι τίποτα , μην αρχίσει να το χτυπάει στους μπουλμέδες ο άνθρωπος. Όσο για σας τις Πηνελόπες, δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσετε ως εκεί, πρώτον γιατί  δεν έχετε προηγούμενα με το κεφάλι σας και δεύτερον και σημαντικότερο έχετε πολύ μαγαλύτερη υπομονή- άπειρη θα έλεγα!   :wink: 
  Πάντος αυτές οι αντιδράσεις δεν σχετίζονται μόνο με το αίσθημα της μοναξιάς  :cry: αλλά και με τη γενικότερη ψυχολογική κατάσταση κάποιου, τις αντοχές :x  και την τάση προς την υπερβολή :evil: . :mrgreen:

----------


## efouskayak

Σίγουρα η Natassa έχει δίκιο για φαντάσου όμως να έχεις τον δικό σου ''πόνο'' που είσαι μακρυά και να έχεις και την κλασική γυναικεία μουρμούρα (δεν μιλάω για την Olive αλλα γενικά) : και πότε θα έρθεις και πότε θα περάσουμε εμείς μαζί τις γιορτές και είμαι χάλια και μου λείπεις και... και ... και.... όχι κουτουλιές στους μπουλμέδες. :? .. βουτιά αγκαλιά με τα καρχαριάκια....  :mrgreen:

----------


## natasa

Μπά, η μουρμούρα δεν είναι το χειρότερο γιατί άμα τα πάρει σου λεέι κι ένα "Αει παράτα με" ή " Κλείνω τώρα γιατί περιμένει για τηλέφωνο κι ο Φιλιππινέζος απ'έξω" και σε ξεφορτώνεται. :twisted:  ¶μα αρχίσεις όμως τα "μου λείπεις κι αν ήσουνα εδω θα κάναμε αυτό κι εκείνο" τότε αρχίζει να καταλαβαίνει τί χάνει :cry:  και σκέφτεται στα σοβαρά εκείνη τη βουτίτσα. Πάντος όσο χάλια κι αν είναι, την επόμενη των γιορτών το έχουν ξεχάσει και ξαναγίνονται Σεβάχ, Οδυσσέας, Ποπάϋ ή ό,τι τεριάζει στον καθένα τους. :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

Τωρα καταλαβα γιατι δοκιμοι 4ετης μου ειχαν πει οτι το κινητο να ειναι παντα κλειστο οταν ειμαι στο πλοιο η σε λιμανι  :?  :?  :?

----------


## efouskayak

> Τωρα καταλαβα γιατι δοκιμοι 4ετης μου ειχαν πει οτι το κινητο να ειναι παντα κλειστο οταν ειμαι στο πλοιο η σε λιμανι  :?  :?  :?



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: κάτι ξέρουν  :!:

----------


## Nash

Γεια σας παιδια και χροναι πολλα .
το θεμα εγινε χριστουγεννα στα πελαγα :Smile: 
Εγω να πω καλα ταξειδια σε οποιον οποια ταξειδευει και σε οποιον περιμενει του χρονου να ειναι με τον την ταξιδευτη του.

----------


## Olive

> Τωρα καταλαβα γιατι δοκιμοι 4ετης μου ειχαν πει οτι το κινητο να ειναι παντα κλειστο οταν ειμαι στο πλοιο η σε λιμανι  :?  :?  :?


  :lol:  :lol: Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό  είναι  το  βαθύτερο  νόημα  της  βαθυστόχαστης αυτής  συμβουλής????Γιατί πάλι εμένα το μυαλό μου πάει σε άλλα???? 8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## Morgan

και μενα και μενα  8)

----------


## natasa

Xα! Κι αυτοί που τον συμβούλεψαν τα "άλλα" είχαν στο μυαλό τους.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

υπαρχει...παρεξηγηση....

----------


## lamainmusain

Θα μου εξηγησει κανεις :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

ας μην ξεχειλωσουμε το τοπικ.... :wink: εγω παντως οταν ειχα κλειστο κινητο το ειχα : α. για να μην με παιρνουν ακαταλληλες ωρες / ωρες ξεκουρασης και β. γιατι το κοστος του κινητου ειναι μεγαλο οταν σε παιρνουν. ετσι προτιμουσα να παιρνω εγω....
τιποτα το πονηρο!!!

----------


## Olive

> ας μην ξεχειλωσουμε το τοπικ.... :wink: εγω παντως οταν ειχα κλειστο κινητο το ειχα : α. για να μην με παιρνουν ακαταλληλες ωρες / ωρες ξεκουρασης και β. γιατι το κοστος του κινητου ειναι μεγαλο οταν σε παιρνουν. ετσι προτιμουσα να παιρνω εγω....
> τιποτα το πονηρο!!!


  Αυτό αν θέλουμε το πιστεύουμε..... 8) Λοιπόν ο lamainmusain είναι το καλύτερο παιδί του φόρουμ!!!Οχι σαν εμάς που το μυαλό μας πάει μονίμως στο πονηρό!!!Αγαπητέ  lamainmusain όταν ένα κινητό είναι κλειστό τρείς είναι οι πιθανότητες 
Α) Έχει μείνει απο μπαταρία 8) 
Β) Δεν έχει σήμα  8) 
Γ) Το έχεις κλείσει επίτηδες!!! 8)  8)  8) 
  Τώρα , η τρίτη περίπτωση έχει με τη σειρά της επιπλέον πιθανές εξηγησεις 
Α) Θέλεις να ξεκουραστείς -όπως ο αγαπητός Morgan  8) -και δε θέλεις να σε ενοχλήσουν 
Β) είσαι πεσμένος ψυχολογικά και δε θέλεις να μιλήσεις με κανένα 
Γ ) Δε θέλεις να ξέρουν οι άλλοι τι κάνεις και που ή με ποιόν/ποιά βρίσκεσαι .....
  Η τρίτη περίπτωση έχει καί αυτή με τη σειρά της επιπλέον πιθανές εξηγήσεις  :lol:  :lol: 
Α) είσαι μυστικός πράκτορας σε εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία 
Β)έχεις πάθει αμνησία μετά απο ένα χτύπημα στο κεφάλι-έπεσες απο μια καμήλα ή κάτι τέτοιο-και δε θυμάσαι ποιοί είναι αυτοί που σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο 
Γ ) Κάνεις αταξίες στολιζοντας το κεφάλι της αγαπημένης σου με τα στολίδια των ταράνδων 
ΥΓ ¶σε βρε Morgan να ξεχειλώσουμε λίγο το θέμα....Θα δείς ...Θα προκύψουν βαθύτατες και εποικοδομητικές αναλύσεις :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλα τετοια αναλυση ενος θεματος δεν εχω ξαναδει :!:  :!: υποπεριπτωσεις των υποπεριπτωσεων :!:  :!: ω ρε μπραβο :wink:  :wink:

----------


## natasa

Μποράβω ρε Olive! :!:  Πές τα :!:  Πές τα εσύ γιατί εδώ αυτοί είναι αγγελούδια και δεν ξέρουν απο τέτοια  8O   8O  8O .Ελάτε παιδιά, αλλού αυτά του τύπου " το 'κλεινα για να μην μ' ενοχλούν όταν ξεκουράζόμουν'' ή "ήταν μεγάλο το κόστος κι έπαιρνα εγώ" και "δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείτε". Κι εσείς ξέρετε γιατί το κλείνετε κι έμεις το ξέρουμε :!:  
Μorgan σ' ένα Forum που αναταλλάσουν απόψεις  Έλληνες είναι αναπόφευκτο ένα θέμα να ξεφεύγει. Αν ήθελες συζητήσεις σε αυστηρά καθορισμένα πλαίσια που να μην ξεχειλώνουν, έπρεπε να είχες φτιάξει ένα Forum που θα απευθυνόταν σε Γερμανούς  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Olive

> Μorgan σ' ένα Forum που αναταλλάσουν απόψεις  Έλληνες είναι αναπόφευκτο ένα θέμα να ξεφεύγει. Αν ήθελες συζητήσεις σε αυστηρά καθορισμένα πλαίσια που να μην ξεχειλώνουν, έπρεπε να είχες φτιάξει ένα Forum που θα απευθυνόταν σε Γερμανούς  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


   Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!!

----------


## Morgan

Ειστε προβοκατορες! :lol:

----------


## natasa

Ναι :!: Ναι :!: Ναι :!: Κι έχει πλάκα :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Morgan

πάσο...
εσείς δεν παλεύεστε...θα τα πούμε από κοντά  :evil:

----------


## natasa

> εσείς δεν παλεύεστε


Αυτό για 'μένα είναι φιλοφρόνηση  :Very Happy:   Ευχαριστώ Μοrgan  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχαχαχα
μου φαινεται θα αφησω τις δημοκρατικες μου αποψεις στην ακρη για λιγο!

----------


## natasa

Kαι αφού αφήσεις τις δημοκρατικές σου απόψεις στην άκρη για λίγο, τί θα κάνεις :?:  :?:  Κάτι κακό ελπίζω :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Morgan

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ.


Ο ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ...

----------


## Olive

Ναυτικοί και ναυτικίνες του φόρουμ , καλώς σας ξανα-βρήκα!!!Για όποιον με θυμάται -έχω κάτι μήνες να γράψω-είμαι γυναίκα ναυτικού...
   Καλώ όποια(εσ) γυναίκες ναυτικών διαβάζουν ή γράφουν στο σάιτ να ανταλλάξουμε εμπειρίες και ιδέες για τις συνθήκες εργασίας των ανδρών μας και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να τις αλλάξουμε..... Ευπρόσδεκτα βεβαίως όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ ..............

----------


## elpida

ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ OLIVE ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ!ΤΟΣΕΣ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ?ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!!!ΑΠΑΤΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΙΚΤΡΑ ΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ!ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ OLIVE ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΓΑ ΞΥΓΚΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΙ Η ΜΥΓΑ!!(ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ)!!
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ!!!ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΠΟΝΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ!!!

ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ!!!

----------


## Aimilia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

νέος μέλος στην παρέας σας αλλά όχι γιατί είμαι γυναίκα ναυτικού, αλλά γιατί μελετάω τη ζωή των γυναικών των ναυτικών. Είμαι υποψήφια διδακτωρ του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου με θέμα τις γυναικείες κοινότητες των ελληνικών ναυτότοπων. Είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή της έρευνάς μου και ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα το forum. Γράφτηκα αμέσως γιατί θα με ενδιέφερε, άντρες και γυναίκες, να μοιραστείτε μαζί μου τις εμπειρίες σας από τη ζωή δίπλα σε ναυτικό. Τα καλά και τα κακά. Τα εύκολα και τα δύσκολα. Τα όμορφα και τα άσχημα.
Να ξέρετε ότι θαυμάζω τις γυναίκες των ναυτικών και τις θεωρώ ένα πολύ αδικημένο, μεγάλο κομμάτι της ελληνικής ναυτικής (και όχι μόνο) ιστορίας.
Καληνύχτα

----------


## falenitsa

γειά σας κορίτσια!είμαι και εγώ γυναίκα ναυτικού καθώς και καινούρια στο forum του naytilia.αν και δεν είμαι ακόμα παντρεμένη μπορώ σε όποια θέλει να απαριθμήσω τα συν και τα κατά του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος τόσο για τον ίδιο το ναυτικό όσο και για τη γυναίκα του.θα μπορούσα επίσης να σας διηγηθώ την περιπέτεια που πέρασα όταν πήγα τον περασμένο μάρτιο στο κάράβι να τον επισκεφτώ για πρώτη φορά.

----------


## Morgan

σε ακουμε.....!

----------


## Morgan

> Ναυτικοί και ναυτικίνες του φόρουμ , καλώς σας ξανα-βρήκα!!!Για όποιον με θυμάται -έχω κάτι μήνες να γράψω-είμαι γυναίκα ναυτικού...
>    Καλώ όποια(εσ) γυναίκες ναυτικών διαβάζουν ή γράφουν στο σάιτ να ανταλλάξουμε εμπειρίες και ιδέες για τις συνθήκες εργασίας των ανδρών μας και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να τις αλλάξουμε..... Ευπρόσδεκτα βεβαίως όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ ..............



καλως την και παλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Olive

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες !!!
Morgan , καλώς σε βρήκα!!!
  Καταρχας να πω ότι ανυπομονώ για την ιστορία της "φαλενίτσας"!!!
  Αιμιλία  τέλειο το θέμα του διδακτορικού σου νομίζω ότι θα βρείς άφθονο υλικό στο φόρουμ μας . Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνωμη θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να τόνιζες τα σημεία στα οποία έχουν αλλάξει ( αμβλυνθεί ή επιδεινωθεί ) οι δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών . Σημαντικό το γεγονός ότι πολλές απο τις γυναίκες αυτές πλέον εργάζονται , και δε μένουν απλά στο σπίτι να μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά ....Περισσότερες λοιπόν οι ευθύνες τους , με μόνη παρηγοριά τη σχετική -και επιεικώς πλήρως ανεπαρκή-βελτίωση των συνθηκών εργασίας των ελλήνων  ναυτικών ( μικρότερα μπάρκα , καλύτερες συνθήκες επικοινωνίας ) 
 Να ξεκινήσω συμφωνώντας απόλυτα με την Ελπίδα ότι είναι τιμή και καμάρι για τη γυναίκα του Ελληνα ναυτικού η δουλειά του άνδρα της  , παρά την εσφαλμένη εικόνα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα .

----------


## falenitsa

επειδή βρίσκομαι στη δουλειά τώρα και δεν έχω χρόνο να κάνω την κατάλληλη περιγραφή των γεγονότων μάλλον θα τα πούμε από κοντά στη συνάντηση!θα τα πούμε βέβαια και εδώ αλλά άλλη στιγμή γιατί οι εμπειρίες πρέπει να μοιράζονται πιστεύω!

----------


## Morgan

κανα νεο απο τις γυναικες του σαιτ???

----------


## efouskayak

Μπαααααααααααααααααααααααα  :Razz:

----------


## Aimilia

Καλημέρα σε όλες.
ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά και να έχετε καλά νέα από τους ταξιδευτές συζύγους σας. Διαβάζω ασταμάτητα για το διδακτορικό μου και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πολλά στοιχεία για τις γυναίκες των ναυτικών, κάτι που με κάνει να στραφώ σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε προσωπικές συνεντεύξεις. Όπως έγραψα και στο πρώτο μήνυμά μου, εμπειρίες σας και στιγμές της καθημερινής σας ζωής μου είναι πολύτιμες.
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## olive oyl

> Καλημέρα σε όλες.
> ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά και να έχετε καλά νέα από τους ταξιδευτές συζύγους σας. Διαβάζω ασταμάτητα για το διδακτορικό μου και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πολλά στοιχεία για τις γυναίκες των ναυτικών, κάτι που με κάνει να στραφώ σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε προσωπικές συνεντεύξεις. Όπως έγραψα και στο πρώτο μήνυμά μου, εμπειρίες σας και στιγμές της καθημερινής σας ζωής μου είναι πολύτιμες.
> Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι


Έχεις κάνει κάποιο ερωτηματολόγιο?

----------


## Aimilia

Προς το παρόν δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο ερωτηματολόγιο. Πρέπει να μαζέψω όσα περισσότερα στοιχεία μπορέσω πρώτα για να το στηρίξω. Είναι το δεύτερο στάδιο της έρευνας μου αυτό.
Μήπως γνωρίζει καμία κάποιο βιβλίο, οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο, που να περιέχει εικόνες από τη ζωή των γυναικών των ναυτικών;

----------


## olive oyl

Αιμιλία έχω στο μυαλό μου ένα βιβλίο άλλα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τίτλο συγγραφέα κ τέτοια. Θα σου πώ μόλις το θυμηθώ

----------


## Olive

Olive Oyl? ? ? Και εγώ τότε ποιά είμαι? Ο Ντόναλντ? ? ? Θα πάθω κρίση προσωπικότητας........
Ή αυτό ή ο Ποπαυ με κερατώνει.................
  Αιμιλία , αν είσαι διαθετειμένη να ακούσεις έχουμε πολλά να σου πούμε....Δεν ξέρω όμως πρώτον πόσο συχνά μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ και τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις ....Ίσως να βοηθούσε αν μας έκανες ερωτήσεις συγκεκριμένες...............
  ΚΑΛΩ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΟΝΟΜΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ...............ΦΙΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## olive oyl

> Olive Oyl? ? ? Και εγώ τότε ποιά είμαι? Ο Ντόναλντ? ? ? Θα πάθω κρίση προσωπικότητας........
> Ή αυτό ή ο Ποπαυ με κερατώνει.................
> Αιμιλία , αν είσαι διαθετειμένη να ακούσεις έχουμε πολλά να σου πούμε....Δεν ξέρω όμως πρώτον πόσο συχνά μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ και τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις ....Ίσως να βοηθούσε αν μας έκανες ερωτήσεις συγκεκριμένες...............
> ΚΑΛΩ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΟΝΟΜΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ...............ΦΙΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


 
lol δεν είδα οτι  το χρησιμοποίησες κ δυστυχως απ οτι φαινεται δεν αλλαζει 
Εγώ ειμαι απλά ένα καρτουν εσυ το ζεις   :Smile:

----------


## Olive

Olive Oyl no problem!!!Χαίρομαι που είσαι κοντά μας....Είμαι σίγουρη ότι και ως συνονόματες θα έχουμε πολλά να πούμε........   
  Αιμιλία περιμένουμε ερωτήσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olive oyl

> Αιμιλία έχω στο μυαλό μου ένα βιβλίο άλλα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τίτλο συγγραφέα κ τέτοια. Θα σου πώ μόλις το θυμηθώ


Γυναίκες της προσμονής και του καημού λέγεται το βιβλίο, του Παπαδιαμάντη είναι, αλλά μάλλον δεν κάνει για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις

----------


## Olive

> Γυναίκες της προσμονής και του καημού λέγεται το βιβλίο, του Παπαδιαμάντη είναι, αλλά μάλλον δεν κάνει για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις


   Γυναίκες της προσμονής  και  του  καημού? ? ? Για τις γυναίκες των ναυτικών θα λέει μάλλον..........Ωχ ,πίκρα και δάκρυ....Και με την πένα του Παπαδιαμάντη, τα συναισθήματα  θα είναι ακόμη πιο δυνατά ..........Να θυμηθώ να το κάνω δώρο στη μάνα μου που ακόμα γκρινιάζει γιατί παντρεύτηκα ναυτικό.....

----------


## Morgan

συνθηκες ακουω και συνθηκες δεν βλεπω.....


σε συζητηση με ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια (Ολλανδικη) ενημερωθηκα οτι οι ναυτικοι που κανουν με τα πλοια της , υπηρετουν 2 (!!!!!!) μηνες μονο και μετα 1 μηνα ξεκουραση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
επαναλαμβανω 2 μηνες μεσα - 1 μηνα εξω.....!

καλη μας ημερα!

υ.γ. αληθεια ποσα προβληματα θα ελυνε αυτο το rotation??

----------


## Morgan

ενω υπαρχει κοσμος που σκοτωνεται για το τιποτα, οι διαφορες πλευρες τσακωνονται για το αν και ποσο πρεπει να πληρωθουν παραπανω οι ναυτιλιακες που θα επιλεξουν να στειλεουν πλοια στην περιοχη.
προς τιμην των περισσοτερων ελληνικων εταιρειεων τα βαπορια μας δεν καλουν στο Ισραηλ (στον Λιβανο δεν εμεινε λιμανι ετσι και αλλιως) , ετσι δεν διακινδυνευεται η ζη των ελληνων και οχι μονο ναυτικων.
παντως για οσες εταιρειες τελικα στελνουν πλοια, με σχετικη αποφαση, επιτρεπεται σε μελη του πληρωματος που δεν επιθυμουν να συνεχισουν το ταξιδι, να αποβιβασθουν του πλοιου πριν πλησιασει την εμπολεμη περιοχη.
εξτρα χρηματα επισης δινονται σε οσους πανε μαζι με το πλοιο...ΜΑΚΡΙΑ αγαπητοι συναδελφοι, μακρια και αγαπημενοι .... 

www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/8/946.html

----------


## Eleni

Γειά! Εγώ είμαι πολύ πολύ νέα στο χώρο αλλά έχω έναν κόμπο που με σκάει. Σκέφτομαι... σκέφτομαι... Το στίβω και λύση δε βγάζω. Εγώ νομίζω πως πιο δύσκολο είναι για τους έξω.
Με τόση δουλειά νομίζω και συνηθίζουν και ξεχνιούνται κάπως. Εγώ περπατάω σαν ζόμπι, γύρω μου νέοι και νέες, ζευγάρια... Έχω συνέχεια τις καταστάσεις να μου θυμίζουν ότι δεν είμαι μαζί του. Ζευγάρια στη παραλία, φίλοι και φίλες που δεν μου κάνει διάθεση αλλά αναγκαστικά –για να μη φρικάρω τελείως- κάνω παρέα. Φυσικά έχω χρόνο αρκετό να σκέφτομαι πόσο μου λείπει και σκάω γιατί δεν θέλει μάλλον να το ξέρει. Και τι να κάνει; Βοηθάει μήπως να με σκέφτεται όταν αυτός πρέπει να είναι εκεί μακριά μου; ¶σε που δεν θα θέλει καθόλου να σκέφτεται τι θα μπορούσα εγώ να κάνω εδώ μόνη μου... Είναι πολύ μικρό το διάστημα που γνωριζόμαστε και δεν νομίζω έχει καταλάβει την έκταση των συναισθημάτων μου.
Οπότε επικοινωνία γιοκ.
Είμαι ερωτευμένη, τέλος. Δε πάω πουθενά. Περιμένω. Αλλά το ότι δεν μπορώ να του μιλήσω, προς το παρόν με σκοτώνει. Δεν είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα μέσα, νομίζω είναι λίγο δικαιολογία το ότι πχ δεν έχει σήμα στη θάλασσα ή ότι είναι άυπνος μέρες κτλ κτλ. Νομίζω πως πρώτον νιώθει ότι δε θα καταλάβω 2ον δεν θέλει με τίποτα να με ακούει down και φυσικά... νέος άνθρωπος είναι, θα ταξιδεύει για καμιά 10αρια μήνες ακόμα... θα θέλει προφανώς να αισθάνεται free κι όχι ότι του λείπει η κοπέλα του που δεν την έχει μαζί του. Ότι χαρές έχει το λιμάνι τέλος πάντων να τις ζει.
Θα μου πεις άμα τα ξέρεις όλα αυτά... που πας ξυπόλητη στα αγκάθια...
Είμαι ερωτευμένη, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα δυστυχώς για να ξεκολλήσω με το ζόρι. Απ την άλλη όσο λογική και να βάζω, όσα χαμόγελα, έχουν υπάρξει φορές που έχω ξεσπάσει με απελπισία του στυλ «είμαι τρελή για σένα, πες μου αν και συ αισθάνεσαι έτσι, αλλιώς πέσμου να πάψω να ασχολούμαι» και δεν πήρα καμία απάντηση. Μάλλον πήρα μια ουδέτερη. Κι όσο πεθαίνω να τον ακούσω, τόσο δεν παίρνει. Θα πάρει μάλλον όταν θα πάψω να επιμένω. Ναι τα ξέρω... αλλά δεν μπορώ ακόμα να τα εφαρμόσω. Οπότε είμαι εδώ, σκάω στον έρωτά μου και ούτε να του το πω μπορώ, ούτε να μην του το πω.
«Πέρνα καλά» μου λέει
«Πέρνα καλά» του λέω κι εγώ.
Και ψάχνω στον Καββαδία και στον Corto Malteze J να μάθω αυτά που αναρωτιέμαι. Πως να ναι άραγε στο πλοίο... Πως να αισθάνεται... Με σκέφτεται; Κουράζεται; Αγανακτεί; Ζεσταίνεται; Κρυώνει; Είναι καλά με τους άλλους; Τον αγχώνει η δουλειά του; Γελάει; Κοιμάται καλά; Του λείπουν οι δικοί του; ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ;
Δεν είναι ότι λείπει τελικά, δεν κυλάει η επικοινωνία υπό αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα από το να περιμένω και ας ακούγεται χαζό, νιώθω πως μπορώ να περιμένω μέχρι να ρθει έστω και για λίγο, έστω και για να ξαναφύγει, έτσι χωρίς σχέδια για το μέλλον, χωρίς δεσμεύσεις... απλά πεθαίνω να τον ξαναδώ...

----------


## efouskayak

Αγαπητή Ελένη

δυστυχώς λείπουν οι αρμόδιες ''καμμένες'' καρδιές απο ναυτικούς σε ενα γενικότερο πλαίσιο θα σου πώ να ακολουθήσεις την καρδιά σου και ότι γίνει. 

Και προς θεού μην πεθάνεις ... για να τον ξαναδείς. Φαντάζομαι σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις η υπομονή και η επιμονή είναι οι μόνοι σύμμαχοι....

----------


## elpida

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ EFOYSKAGIA!!!Η ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΚΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!!!ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΟΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΝΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΕ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ(ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΣΑΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ)!!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΚΛΗΡΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ!!!!ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ!!!!ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΙΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ Η ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΥΣΤΑΖΕΙ Η ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛ.ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ!!ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΖΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ!!!!ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΗΜΟΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!!!ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!!!!ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ!!!!ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΤΙΘΕΤΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΦΘΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ!!!!Η ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ !!!!ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ 10ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ!!!!!ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΖΕΙ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΑΡΙΟ ΣΕ 10 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ!!!!!ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΕΛΕΝI!!!!ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΑΝΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ !!!ΟΣΟ ΣΚΛΗΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ!!!!ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΖΥΓΗΣΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ!!!ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΖΗΣΤΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΣΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ!!!!

----------


## Eleni

αλήθεια αυτές οι "καμμένες" καρδιές θα γυρίσουν? Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τη δική τους εκδοχή...
Προς το παρόν περισσότερο χαίρομαι απο ότι λυπάμαι. Είναι ωραίο αυτό το αίσθημα ευδαιμονίας του έρωτα. Απλά όταν λυπάμαι, λυπάμαι πολύ. Κι αυτό αν το δεις απο τη μαζοχιστική του πλευρά... καλό είναι! :-)
Στο μεταξύ, έχω μάθει να ζω πλέον μόνη μου και να αναλαμβάνω όλες τις ευθύνες μου, οπότε το ότι δεν θα έχω βοήθεια, αν μείνω μαζί του, τα διαστήματα που θα λείπει, μόνο λογικά θα με πειράζει μάλλον, αν φυσικά η ιστορία τραβήξει. Το θέμα των παιδιών, αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα, μια έτσι μια αλλιώς το σκέφτομαι. Βέβαια μια χαρά θα τα καταφέρω μόνη μου αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το θέλω... Καλά πολύ προτρέχω... Το έχω αυτό...
Εχει σπουδάσει και πρέπει να ταξιδέψει αλλους 30 μήνες για να πάρει του πρώτου, τώρα πως θα τους χωρίσει... δεν ξέρω. Πολλά δεν ξέρω δηλαδή και που όντως θα φανούν στη πορεία. Μετά, αν θέλει μπορεί να δουλέψει στο γραφείο ή μπορεί να του φανεί και βαρετό και λίγα τα λεφτα και να ξαναμπαρκάρει...
Αν επιμένω είναι γιατί κάτι μέσα μου, μου λέει πως κι αυτός με θέλει εξίσου...απλά είναι πολοί οι μήνες (όνειρο θερινής νυχτός αλλά μπορεί και να έρθει και νωρίτερα) και φοβάμαι μην κάνω βλακείες επειδή δεν ξέρω. Οσο περισσότερο ενημερώνομαι, τόσο πιο ασφαλής και άνετα αισθάνομαι σε αυτή την περίεργη κατάσταση.
Τέλος Αυγούστου φτάνει λιμάνι, ελπίζω να δείξει μια πιο ξεκάθαρη στάση(αποτρεπτική ή ενισχυτική) οπότε ή συνεχίζω να είμαι στο κλαμπ "Πηνελόπη" όπως βαθύτατα ελπίζω... (η μαζόχα!) ή αρχίζω την περίοδο επούλωσης... :-)

----------


## olive oyl

Την αγωνία σου και τα ερωτηματικά σου τα καταλαβαίνω. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί περιμένεις να σου πεί περίμενε καθαρά ένας ανθρωπος? Όταν είναι στεριανός τον ρωτάς για πόσο καιρό θα μπορεί να είναι μαζί σου? Ή ξέρεις αν εσύ μπορείς να το αντέξεις και για πόσο καιρό θα θες να είσαι μαζι του? ή αν σου πεί μην περιμένεις θα φύγει ο έρωτας?Δεν είναι το ίδιο να μπορείς να ζείς μόνη γενικότερα και να ζείς μόνη με τον ανθρωπο σου να λείπει. Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να αρκεστείς σ'αυτό που λες στο τέλος " Και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα απο το να περιμένω και ας ακούγεται χαζό, νιώθω πως μπορώ να περιμένω μέχρι να ρθει έστω και για λίγο, έστω και για να ξαναφύγει, έτσι χωρις σχέδια για το μέλλον, χωρις δεσμεύσεις..." αν αυτό πραγματικά νιώθεις. 
   Ένταξει είμαι κ λίγο ονειροπαρμένη  :Smile:

----------


## Olive

Αγαπητή μου Ελένη , πολύ συγκινητικά όλα όσα μας είπες και μπράβο πραγματικά για τον ανιδιοτελή σου έρωτα και το ρομαντισμό σου.... 
  Θα σου πω τη γνώμη μου για όσα μας είπες , αν και πολύ λίγη αξία μπορεί να έχει η γνώμη μου ( κι ασ είμαι γυναίκα ναυτικού ) αφού δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για  το παλικάρι της καρδιάς σου . 
  Η ζωή με ναυτικό είναι πολύ πολύ δύσκολη . Είναι-μην κρυβόμαστε-μια θυσία  της ελευθερίας της  γυναίκας , της επιθυμίας της να ζήσει μια ζωή πλήρη με τον άνθρωπο που αγαπάει . Είναι μια ζωή γεμάτη απο προσμονή , υπομονή , στέρηση ,  στηριγμένη σε  σχέδια και όνειρα που σχεδόν πάντα ναυαγούν...Το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού κατά τη γνωμη μου , είναι το χειρότερο , όσον αφορά τις συνθήκες σχέσης-οικογένειας . 
  Αν πρόκειται λοιπόν να κάνεις μια τέτοια θυσία , να την κάνεις για κάποιον που το αξίζει πραγματικά . Που το αξίζει περισσότερο απο κάθε άλλο στεριανό που θα μπορούσες να ερωτευθείς . Να την κάνεις αν νοιώθεις ότι και απο τη μεριά του υπάρχουν αισθήματα δυνατά , αληθινά , αυθεντικά , στα οποία και θα μπορείς να βασίζεσαι όταν οι υπομονές σου φθάνουν στα όρια τους . Θα μου πείς , ποιός είναι ποτέ σίγουρος για τη σχέση του , για οποιαδήποτε σχέση , στεριανή ή θαλασσινή , ότι θα πάει καλά , ότι τα αισθήματα του άλλου είναι αληθινά , ότι δε θα προδοθεί κτλ . ? Κανείς . Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να κρίνεις και να προβλέπεις καταστάσεις . Αν βλέπεις ότι ο ναυτικός σου δεν είναι έτοιμος για σοβαρή σχέση , ότι δεν είναι σίγουρος για το τι θέλει και τι νοιώθει  , θα σε συμβούλευα να το σκεφτείς πολύ σοβαρά αν πρέπει να συνεχίσεις . Αν όπως λες και εσύ , πρόκειται για μια σύντομη σχέση , όσο ερωτευμένη κι αν είσαι τώρα θα το ξεπεράσεις και θα κάνεις γρήγορα κάποια άλλη ενδεχομένως σχέση με πολύ καλύτερες προοπτικές . 
  Ελπίζω να μην ακούγομαι πολύ ψυχρή ,ούτε-προς Θεού  λέω ότι αυτά που λέω ισχύουν απαραίτητα στη δική σου περίπτωση , απλά σκέψου καλά και αυτή την εκδοχή. 
  ελένάκι φιλιά και να μας λές συχνά τα νέα σου

----------


## efouskayak

Σωστή η Olive !!!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

:-)
ουφ! σήμερα έχω λίγο καλύτερη διάθεση,
κάτι φίλες, κάτι φίλοι, απο δω, απο κει, ψιλοξεχάστηκα
Πάντως είναι λίγο κουφό αλλά τον κύριο τον σκέφτομαι ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

Λογικά... με τη λογική... :-) δεν θα πρεπε καν να βρίσκομαι εδώ να μιλάω για αυτόν...
ναι, δεν φαίνεται να θέλει σοβαρή σχέση... έλπιζα μήπως με ερωτευτεί κι αυτός... :-)
Τέλος πάντων... λίγες μέρες μείνανε... σε κανα δυο βδομάδες πιστεύω θα έχω κάποια νύξη. Εγώ του κάνω ξεκάθαρο πως θέλω να είμαστε μαζί. Δεν ελπίζω και σε πολλά πολλά. Απλά ελπίζω να μην μου πει ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται καθόλου για κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν περιμένω να ξέρει τι θέλει, ούτε να μου πει "περίμενε". Λογικά, συμφωνώ με την oliveoyl, απλά κάποιες φορές με πιάνει κάτι και θα θελα να τα ακούσω όλα... πως με σκέφτεται, πως με αγαπάει, πως θέλει να είμαστε μαζί κτλ κτλ. Φυσικά και να μου τα πει αυτά κανείς δεν ξέρει πως θα αισθανόμαστε μετά από καιρό. Απλά θα θελα να τα ακούσω...
Ε και για να είμαι τελείως ειλικρινής, αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον, αν θα είμαστε μαζί τελικά, ελπίζω να κάνει τους υποχρεωτικούς 30 μήνες και μετά να ξεμπαρκάρει. Αν φυσικά θέλει μια σωστή ζωή μαζί μου. Λογικά πάντα... γιατί παράλογα... :-) και απόλυτα ερωτεύσιμα... ας κάνει ότι θέλει η καρδούλα του... αρκεί να είμαστε μαζί!
Ναι μωρέ... τι κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι τώρα... αφού τον θέλω. 1000 καλές ζωές με στεριανούς δεν τις αλλάζω με αυτόν :-)

Αλήθεια έχει τύχει ποτέ να τον πάρει τηλέφωνο καμιά σας στο πλοίο; Από περιέργεια ρωτάω, όχι ότι θα το κάνω. Αναρωτιέμαι τι συνθήκες επικρατούν....

----------


## olive oyl

Είναι ακριβό το τηλέφωνο στο καράβι  :Smile:

----------


## Eleni

> Είναι ακριβό το τηλέφωνο στο καράβι


και το πληρώνει μόνο αυτός που τηλεφωνεί; εννοώ δεν φαντάζομαι να χρεώνεται η ναυτιλιακή ή κάτι τέτοιο;

Πάντως γενικά μάλλον υποψιάζομαι πως σύμφωνα με τις ψυχολογίες που ισχύουν δεν θα ναι και το πιο συνηθισμένο. Εχω δίκιο;

----------


## olive oyl

Γενικότερα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εμείς δε το χρησιμοποιούσαμε καθόλου. Μια φορά αν θυμάμαι είχε πάρει κ του κόστισε 200 $. Αλλά εντάξει μια στις 15 μιλούσαμε καλά ήταν. Σε τι καράβι είναι?

----------


## Eleni

cargo 21 eton! :-) apo auta pou ta rihnoun hima ta metaferomena

kala etsi rotao
vasika anarotieme an oi ginekes epikinonoun autes pote...
mallon omos apo oti katalaveno auto to epilegei o adras

----------


## Sirius

Otan pairneis esi sto ploio i etairia den xreonete ka8olou. Otan se pairnei ekeinos pali esi den xreonese ka8olou. Den vrisko kanena provlima sto na ton kaleseis esi, idios stin vradini tou vardia.

Kai stis 2 periptoseis eite ton pairneis esi thlefono eite ekeinos i xreosi kimainete 1-2euro to lepto. Aposo 8imame mporeis me mia karta pou kanei 15 peripou euro na miliseis 10 lepta (gia na se parei apo to ploio) Akrivo den leo alla stin anagki...opote i fili pou eipe prin gia 200$ prepei na milouse arketi ora! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Internet den exei to ploio? As einai kai 21 eton tora einai tis modas..sigoura 8a mporei na stelnei kanena email!! :Cool: 

p.s Sorry gia ta greeklish

----------


## olive oyl

Απο όσο ξέρω καπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και νομίζω είναι καλύτερα να επικοινωνεί αυτός

----------


## Sirius

Gia na xreonete autos e? 
xaxaxa

----------


## olive oyl

λολ όχι βέβαια..

----------


## Sirius

Παντως αμα ειναι συνενοημενοι και οι 2 μπορει να τον καλεσει ΑΝΕΤΑ στην βραδυνη του βαρδια, ειδικα αμα κανει την 12-4 λουκουμι, κοιματε και ο μπαρμπας (captain) ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια.

Γενικα πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα και οι 2 να επικοινωνουνε, αμα περνει μονο ο ενας μπορει να αρχισουνε και τα παραπονα του ειδους ''ολο εγω σε καλω..κτλ κτλ''

Και επιμενω, αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για e-mail..γιουριααα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## olive oyl

Ε ναι δεν έχεις άδικο.. υπάρχουν και τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια όμως..

----------


## Morgan

εγω πιστευω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να παιρνουν και οι δυο  αν και το κοστος ειναι μεγαλυτερο οταν καλεις απο το καραβι για προφανεις λογους (περιπου 1,5$/min - calling card Stratos cost 60$). Βεβαια πριν μερικα χρονια μιλουσαμε με 700 δρχ/λεπτο και μαλιστα τις φθηνες ωρες!

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ οταν καλειτε στο καραβι να ξερετε τι ωρα ειναι και ποιον αριθμο παιρνετε (υπαρχουν διαφορα τηλεφωνα που μπορουν να χτυμανε απο την καμπινα του πλοιαρχου, την γεφυρα ή/και το cargo control room ή το messroom). H διαφορα ωρας πρεπει παντα να λαμβανεται υποψην!
Παντα - Παντα - Παντα , να ειστε καταδεκτικοι , οτι ωρα και να σας καλει καποιος απο το πλοιο...μην ξεχνατε , αυτος εχει το ζορι με τις ωρες....

Καλη υπομονη σε ολους....


υ.γ. Ιντερνετ με την εννοια της στεριας δεν εχω δει/ακουσει σε πλοιο. Δυνατοτηατα ομως για e-mail εχουν τα περισσοτερα (εννοω για το πληρωμα) αλλα και αυτο οχι σε καθημερινη βαση αφου υπαρχει κοστος για τον παραληπτη επι του πλοιου που χρεωνεται (θεωρητικα) η εταιρεια. Εξισου οταν στελνει μηνυμα.

υ.γ. υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα αποστολης ε-μαιλ απο το πλοιο μεσω INM - C (με κοστος τελεξ)

----------


## olive oyl

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ οταν καλειτε στο καραβι να ξερετε τι ωρα ειναι και ποιον αριθμο παιρνετε (υπαρχουν διαφορα τηλεφωνα που μπορουν να χτυμανε απο την καμπινα του πλοιαρχου, την γεφυρα ή/και το cargo control room ή το messroom). H διαφορα ωρας πρεπει παντα να λαμβανεται υποψην!
> Παντα - Παντα - Παντα , να ειστε καταδεκτικοι , οτι ωρα και να σας καλει καποιος απο το πλοιο...μην ξεχνατε , αυτος εχει το ζορι με τις ωρες....
> )


Ακριβώς γι'αυτό εγώ δεν θέλω να παίρνω και στο κάτω κάτω υπάρχουν κ άλλοι τρόποι να δείξεις ενδιαφέρον.
Αλλά και πάλι ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας εξαρτάται μάλλον απο το ζευγάρι.

----------


## Morgan

για μενα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα πιο ωραιο  απο το γραμμα.

----------


## efouskayak

είσαι ρομαντικός τι να σε κάνουμε  :Razz:

----------


## Morgan

οτι πειτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!εσεις ξερετε!

----------


## olive oyl

> για μενα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα πιο ωραιο απο το γραμμα.


κ όπως λέει και το γνωστό τραγουδάκι..

Πήρα το γράμμα σου χθες βράδυ
μέσα στ' αμάξι, το διάβασα στα πεταχτά
κι ήρθες ακτίνα στο σκοτάδι
με τα τρελά σου, γιαπωνέζικα φιλιά.

Πήρα τη γεύση σου χθες βράδυ
την μυρωδιά σου, που πότισε το γκρι χαρτί
και έγινε το χαρτί καράβι
κι η μυρωδιά σου, τ' ανοιγμένο του πανί.
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Olive

Τι γράμμα , τι τηλέφωνο , αυτές είναι επικοινωνίες...του...μην πω....Τα ποντοπόρα είναι μια φρίκη και μισή , η ακτοπλοϊα σκέτη φρίκη (για τις γυναίκες των ναυτικων πάντα ) ...Εγώ πάντως αν κάνω κόρη, με το καλό , και έρθει καποια μέρα και μου πει ότι ερωτεύτηκε ναυτικό θα την κλειδώσω σε ενα δωμάτιο μέχρι να αποτοξινωθεί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση ....Το παν στη ζωή είναι η πρόληψη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olive oyl

:Smile:  lol 
αν κάνεις γιό και θέλει να γίνει ναυτικός??

----------


## Olive

Αυτόν θα τον κλειδώσει ο πατέρας του!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

Που να πω τον πόνο μου... που να τον πω! 
J
Ψώνιζα όμορφα όμορφα στον Σκλαβενίτη τα ψώνια μου μέχρι που πέφτει το μάτι μου στο ράφι με τα βιβλία σε έναν τίτλο «γυναίκες που αγαπούν πολύ».
Α! Λέω... εδώ είμαστε! Ξεφυλλίζω και παθαίνω το πρώτο σοκ. Διαβάζω πως οι γυναίκες των φυλακισμένων (παύλα ναυτικών, σχολίασε μια φίλη χιχι) πεθαίνουν κάνουν ράνουν από αγάπη και μόλις λέει βγαίνει ο τρισχαριτωμένος... πάπαλα! Αυτό ήταν! …γιατί λέει πέρα απ΄το ότι αυτές ονειρεύονται την άμαξα με τα άσπρα άλογα στην έξοδο κι αυτός αντίθετα μια κάντιλακ (χμ ναι, το βιβλίο είναι ολίγον αρχαίο -1985) που συμβολίζει πλούτο και καλοπέραση, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που οι γυναίκες υπομένουν στωικά τα χίλια μύρια και νιώθουν πανευτυχείς στον έρωτά τους και στο μαράζι τους, όταν έρθει, λέει, εκείνη η ώρα που όλα είναι καλά... χάνεται η μαγεία, ο έρωτας. Έχουν μάθει, λέει, να μπορούν να βιώνουν τον έρωτα μόνο μέσα από αντίξοες συνθήκες.

Μία φρίκη την πήρα. Μια χειρότερη φρίκη την πήρα όταν διάβασα τη πρώτη σελίδα. Όταν λέει οι περισσότερες συζητήσεις με τις στενές μας φίλες αφορούν εκείνον...(εννοείτε!) 
J
όταν δικαιολογούμε απόλυτα την κακή του διάθεση, τις ιδιοτροπίες τον θυμό, την έλλειψη ρομαντισμού, την αδιαφορία του (ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο ο άτιμος! J) θεωρώντας ότι οφείλεται στα δυστυχισμένα παιδικά του χρόνια και προσπαθούμε να παίξουμε το ρόλο του ψυχοθεραπευτή για χάρη του... (μήπως επειδή είναι γιος ναυτικού;J)
όταν διαβάζουμε κάποιο βιβλίο και υπογραμμίζουμε τα αποσπάσματα που νομίζουμε ότι θα μπορούσαν να τον βοηθήσουν... (εγώ τον καββαδία διάβασα, άντε και τα φόρουμ εδώ... αντε και ένα βιβλίο, άντε και κάποια άλλα site... άντε και...J)
όταν ενώ δεν εγκρίνουμε πολλά από τα βασικά στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα του, τις αξίες ή τη συμπεριφορά του, συμβιβαζόμαστε πιστεύοντας ότι, αν είμαστε αρκετά ελκυστικές και τρυφερές, θα καταφέρουμε να τον κάνουμε ν'αλλάξει... (έχασα 6 κιλά! Λες να πάψει να είναι μυστικοπαθής; J)
Τότε λέει, αγαπάμε υπερβολικά (παύλα είσαι ψυχοπαθής και θέλεις θεραπεία...)
J
Λέει επίσης πως παρ΄όλο τον πόνο και τη δυσαρέσκεια που προκαλεί η υπερβολική αγάπη, είναι φαινόμενο τόσο συνηθισμένο σ'εμάς τις γυναίκες, που φτάνουμε στο σημείο να πιστεύουμε ότι έτσι πρέπει να είναι μια σωστή σχέση.

Και πολλά άλλα μπλα μπλα μπλα... το ζουμί ήταν πως όπως μαθαίνεις από τη σχέση των γονιών σου... έτσι θες κι εσύ! (Η ενίοτε προσπαθείς για τα αντίθετα)
Τώρα τι να πω... όντως η μαμά μου παρακάλαγε τον μπαμπά μου 15 χρόνια! να δώσει προτεραιότητα στον γάμο τους πριν πάρει διαζύγιο. Τα επαγγελματικά του τον κρατούσαν μακριά μας και όλες οι λύσεις που υπήρχαν δεν απόδωσαν. Μα κι αυτή 15 χρόνια! (Τι 15;+10 μετά!) Τώρα το συνειδητοποιώ! Δηλαδή... ουσιαστικά έλπιζε... Ποτέ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ως τώρα. Μέχρι και 10 χρόνια μετά το διαζύγιο είχαν συζητήσεις επανασύνδεσης... μέχρι και τώρα που ξαναπαντρεύτηκε η μαμά μου ακόμα ο πατέρας μου έχει το χαβά του μαζί της.
Ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα όμως ότι έχω παρόμοιες τάσεις. (Ψέματα το είχα σκεφτεί μετά την προηγούμενη «κακιά» σχέση μου... αλλά το ξέχασα!!J)
Όλα αυτά τα έβλεπα από μια απόσταση. Αυτό λάθος, αυτό σωστό. Κανείς τους δεν ήταν ικανός να κρατήσει μια σωστή σχέση μάλλον, να δούμε τι θα κάνει τώρα στο νέο της γάμο η mother. Κάνω την προσευχή μου αλλά σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο... θέλει κι αυτή ψυχοθεραπεία!!!

Τέλος πάντων προσπέρασα τα πολλά, έτρεξα στο τέλος με τις λύσεις και δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά τι να προτιμήσω... Θέλει λέει χρόοονια προσπάθειας να συνηθίσεις να αγαπάς τα «καλά» (και συμφέροντα) παιδιά, αλλά γίνεται...

Και δε μένω λέω μέσα μου εγώ... με τον καπετάνιο... να παραδοθώ στη μοίρα μου... Κουτί του κατσα! Ερωτευμένη και προσκολλημένη πάνω του, όλα τα χατήρια θα του κάνω ααααααααχ και αν χρειαστεί... κάνω τη ψυχοθεραπεία μετά! Όταν και άαααμα ξεμπαρκάρει χαχαχαχα

Κι ένα αστείο που θυμήθηκα. Λέω στη φίλη: Μα γιατί δε μου μιλάει! Κλαψ κλάψ, και τέλος πάντων γιατί δε μου είπε να μην ελπίζω... «Τι;» Μου λέει, «αν σε πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο θα του τα στέλνεις όχι 2-2 αλλά 10 -10 τα μηνύματα, και αν τολμήσει να σου πει: "σε σκέφτομαι..." ε τοοοότε... με τις βέρες θα τον περιμένεις στο λιμάνι!!!»
χαχαχαχα ωραία θα ήτανε!
Γελάω εδώ μόνη μου με τη κατάντια μου...
Τι e-mail και τι τηλέφωνα αν έχει το καράβι... άμα τον αγνοήσω λίγο θα τα θυμηθεί όλα... (όπως μας συμβαίνει συνήθως ως τώρα) τώρα και αν τα έχει... δε θέλει να πάρει. Ωχ νάτο πάλι μου ρχεται αυτό το «εγώ φταίω και η συμπεριφορά μου... και αν αλλάξω...» μπλα μπλα μπλα
Καλά, θα βάλω μια τάξη γιατί προς το παρόν μπερδεύτηκα και θα ξαναγράψω


ΥΣ
Α τώρα διάβασα και τις τελευταίες απαντήσεις...
Εγώ του έχω γράψει 15 γράμματα, (χιουμοριστικά κυρίως αλλά και ερωτικά) έχω μαζέψει τα νέα του νησιού του και της Ελλάδας, του Παναθηναϊκού και κάτι συγκρούσεις πλοίων που βρήκα, σε αρχεία φωτογραφίας (αντέγραφα την οθόνη του pc)
Εχω φτιάξει κι ένα βίντεο (dvd) με τη νέα μου καταπληκτική εμφάνιση, μαυρισμένη, μοντέλο κτλ
έχω μαζέψει φωτογραφίες απο τη παραλία και άλλα
καμια 10αρια ταινίες dvd
και όλα αυτά τα έκανα με τρελή χαρά...

και ενώ είμαι έτοιμη να τα πάω στον πράκτορα... διαβάζω πως είμαι ψυχοπαθής!!! ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩΩΩΩΩΩ;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Eleni

> Τι γράμμα , τι τηλέφωνο , αυτές είναι επικοινωνίες...του...μην πω....Τα ποντοπόρα είναι μια φρίκη και μισή , η ακτοπλοϊα σκέτη φρίκη (για τις γυναίκες των ναυτικων πάντα ) ...Εγώ πάντως αν κάνω κόρη, με το καλό , και έρθει καποια μέρα και μου πει ότι ερωτεύτηκε ναυτικό θα την κλειδώσω σε ενα δωμάτιο μέχρι να αποτοξινωθεί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση ....Το παν στη ζωή είναι η πρόληψη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ο καραγάτσης στη "Μεγάλη Χίμαιρα" έχει ένα ωραίο σχετικό κομμάτι, θα το σκανάρω και θα το βάλω από Δευτέρα

----------


## Eleni

Α και ένα ακόμα! Το πρωί πέρασε απ το γραφείο μια φίλη από μια Χρηματιστηριακή  και φυσικά της έλεγα για τον όμορφό μου... πάντα γελώντας...
"ναι" μου λέει "σιγά που δεν μπορούν να πάρουν απ το πλοίο... ένας κάθε τρεις και λίγο παίρνει και λέει "είμαι στη θάλασσα, παίρνω απ' το πλοίο, πως πάει το χρηματιστήριο;" χαχαχαχχα

εμένα γιατί μου φαίνονται όλα τόσο συμπαθητικά??
σωστά... σωστά... πρέπει να το κοιτάξω!
 :Razz:

----------


## olive oyl

[Ε εντάξει υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις επι του θέματος άρα και πολλά βιβλία!




> Διαβάζω πως οι γυναίκες των φυλακισμένων (παύλα ναυτικών, σχολίασε μια φίλη χιχι) πεθαίνουν κάνουν ράνουν από αγάπη και μόλις λέει βγαίνει ο τρισχαριτωμένος... πάπαλα! Αυτό ήταν! …γιατί λέει πέρα απ΄το ότι αυτές ονειρεύονται την άμαξα με τα άσπρα άλογα στην έξοδο κι αυτός αντίθετα μια κάντιλακ (χμ ναι, το βιβλίο είναι ολίγον αρχαίο -1985) που συμβολίζει πλούτο και καλοπέραση, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που οι γυναίκες υπομένουν στωικά τα χίλια μύρια και νιώθουν πανευτυχείς στον έρωτά τους και στο μαράζι τους, όταν έρθει, λέει, εκείνη η ώρα που όλα είναι καλά... χάνεται η μαγεία, ο έρωτας.


επίσης υπάρχει και η περίπτωση που φεύγουν με την άμαξα πάνε σπίτι και την άλλη μέρα παίρνουν κ μια καντιλάκ
ή φεύγουν με τα πόδια γιατί δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πως θα φύγουν αρκεί να φύγουν
ή αφήνει τη γυναίκα στο χώρο αναμονής κάποιος με μια κάντιλακ κ 
δεν μπορεί να καταδεχτεί μετά την άμαξα




> Έχουν μάθει, λέει, να μπορούν να βιώνουν τον έρωτα μόνο μέσα από αντίξοες συνθήκες.


Αυτό μάλλον είναι ψυχοπάθεια!




> Μία φρίκη την πήρα. Μια χειρότερη φρίκη την πήρα όταν διάβασα τη πρώτη σελίδα. Όταν λέει οι περισσότερες συζητήσεις με τις στενές μας φίλες αφορούν εκείνον...(εννοείτε!)


Αυτό κ αν είναι ψυχοπάθεια! Μα να μιλάς με τις φίλες σου για κάτι που σ'ενδιαφέρει! Αν είναι δυνατόν! Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως!




> όταν δικαιολογούμε απόλυτα την κακή του διάθεση, τις ιδιοτροπίες τον θυμό, την έλλειψη ρομαντισμού, την αδιαφορία του (ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο ο άτιμος! J) θεωρώντας ότι οφείλεται στα δυστυχισμένα παιδικά του χρόνια και προσπαθούμε να παίξουμε το ρόλο του ψυχοθεραπευτή για χάρη του... (μήπως επειδή είναι γιος ναυτικού;J)


 Εξαρτάται... τί δικαιολογείς, πόσο το δικαιολογείς και τί δικαιολογία έχεις!
Ας πούμε το τηλέφωνο έχει μια κάλη δικαιολογία στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. 
Τώρα και για το ρόλο του ψυχοθεραπευτή έξαρτάται σε τι βαθμό θα τον παίξεις!



> όταν διαβάζουμε κάποιο βιβλίο και υπογραμμίζουμε τα αποσπάσματα που νομίζουμε ότι θα μπορούσαν να τον βοηθήσουν... (εγώ τον καββαδία διάβασα, άντε και τα φόρουμ εδώ... αντε και ένα βιβλίο, άντε και κάποια άλλα site... άντε και...J)


Αυτά τα διαβάζεις γιατί θα μπορούσαν να τον βοηθήσουν ή γιατί νιώθεις ότι σε φέρνουν πιο κόντα?




> όταν ενώ δεν εγκρίνουμε πολλά από τα βασικά στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα του, τις αξίες ή τη συμπεριφορά του, συμβιβαζόμαστε πιστεύοντας ότι, αν είμαστε αρκετά ελκυστικές και τρυφερές, θα καταφέρουμε να τον κάνουμε ν'αλλάξει... (έχασα 6 κιλά! Λες να πάψει να είναι μυστικοπαθής; J)
> Τότε λέει, αγαπάμε υπερβολικά (παύλα είσαι ψυχοπαθής και θέλεις θεραπεία...)


Τότε μάλλον αγαπάμε κάποιον άλλον και θέλουμε να του μοιάσει θα 'λεγα έγω. 



> Λέει επίσης πως παρ΄όλο τον πόνο και τη δυσαρέσκεια που προκαλεί η υπερβολική αγάπη, είναι φαινόμενο τόσο συνηθισμένο σ'εμάς τις γυναίκες, που φτάνουμε στο σημείο να πιστεύουμε ότι έτσι πρέπει να είναι μια σωστή σχέση.


Αυτό πάλι έχει μια βάση αλλά όχι στην δικιά σου περίπτωση.. εκτός αν σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι τέλεια η σχέση τώρα που λείπει!




> Και πολλά άλλα μπλα μπλα μπλα... το ζουμί ήταν πως όπως μαθαίνεις από τη σχέση των γονιών σου... έτσι θες κι εσύ! (Η ενίοτε προσπαθείς για τα αντίθετα)


Ναι




> Θέλει λέει χρόοονια προσπάθειας να συνηθίσεις να αγαπάς τα «καλά» (και συμφέροντα) παιδιά, αλλά γίνεται...


μήπως έχει γραφείο συνοικεσίων αυτος που το 'γραψε?

----------


## olive oyl

Στείλε το πακέτο στον άνθρωπο!!
Χαλάρωσε και μη σκέφτεσαι οτι άλλος θέλει μόνο να σε κοροϊδέψει!
Δεν κρατιούνται με τέτοια σκεπτικά τέτοιες σχέσεις

----------


## olive oyl

> Α και ένα ακόμα! Το πρωί πέρασε απ το γραφείο μια φίλη από μια Χρηματιστηριακή και φυσικά της έλεγα για τον όμορφό μου... πάντα γελώντας...
> "ναι" μου λέει "σιγά που δεν μπορούν να πάρουν απ το πλοίο... ένας κάθε τρεις και λίγο παίρνει και λέει "είμαι στη θάλασσα, παίρνω απ' το πλοίο, πως πάει το χρηματιστήριο;" χαχαχαχχα
> 
> εμένα γιατί μου φαίνονται όλα τόσο συμπαθητικά??
> σωστά... σωστά... πρέπει να το κοιτάξω!


σωστά να το κοιτάξεις γιατί όλα τα καράβια είναι ίδια, όλες οι εταιρίες ίδιες, και όλοι οι καπετάνιοι ίδιοι!!
όπως συμβαίνει και στη στεριά άλλωστε!
Χαλάρωσε Ελενάκι στο τέλος θα χαλάσεις μόνη σου ότι ωραίο έχεις μέσα σου κ δεν κάνει! 
Και τώρα δουλειά μπας κ τελειώσει αυτή η ρημάδα η εργασία  :Smile:

----------


## Eleni

> σωστά να το κοιτάξεις γιατί όλα τα καράβια είναι ίδια, όλες οι εταιρίες ίδιες, και όλοι οι καπετάνιοι ίδιοι!!
> όπως συμβαίνει και στη στεριά άλλωστε!
> Χαλάρωσε Ελενάκι στο τέλος θα χαλάσεις μόνη σου ότι ωραίο έχεις μέσα σου κ δεν κάνει! 
> Και τώρα δουλειά μπας κ τελειώσει αυτή η ρημάδα η εργασία


 
Ναι μωρέ για αυτό τα γράφω...
για να μου λέτε τέτοια! Που αλλού θα βρω παρηγοριά!!!!!
Λυσσάω! Θα τον φάω τον άνθρωπο άμα έρθει χαχα
και είναι και καλό παιδί μωρέ (αλητάγκουρας μεν ...)

Τη Δευτέρα αφού συσκεφτώ πάλι με τον εαυτό μου 1000 φορές θα το στείλω... αλλά μετααααααααααααααα...
θα δούμε

ΥΣ Ε ναι και γω νομίζω πως απλά διάβαζα ένα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο για το πως πρέπει να τα χώσουμε στους ψυχολόγους
 :Smile:

----------


## Olive

Eλένη μου μη βιαστείς να ξεκινήσεις εντατική ψυχανάλυση....
 Τα ερωτήματα που σε βασανίζουν είναι πολυ κοινά , σχεδόν κάθε (ερωτευμένη) γυναίκα σκέφτεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο....Σχεδόν όλες είναι ελάχιστα ικανοποιημένες απο το σύντροφό τους όσον αφορά στην εκδήλωση των συναισθημάτων τους....Κι αυτό πολύ απλά γιατί εμείς οι γυναίκες είμαστε πιο εκδηλωτικές και ανασφαλείς , και επιζητούμε διαρκώς την επιβεβαίωση . Οι άντρες -αν εξαιρέσουμε την πρώτη περίοδο που είναι καψούρηδες-ηρεμούν αρκετα όταν νοιώσουν ότι "κατέκτησαν" τη σύντροφό τους , χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι νοιώθουν λιγότερα απο τις γυναίκες . Δεν έχουν απλά την ανάγκη να λένε κάθε πέντε λεπτά "σ'αγαπώ" "σε λατρεύω" κτλ ...Εξαρτάται βεβαίως και απο το χαρακτήρα του καθενός , αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές οι άνδρες είναι πιο συγκρατημένοι και ρεαλιστές σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες  . Αυτά και για την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος .

----------


## Eleni

Καλημέρααα
Σήμερα αποφάσισα τι θα κάνω αλλά φυσικά θέλω να ακούσω και την άποψή σας

Νομίζω πως ως τώρα δεν του ξεκαθάρισα ότι θέλω να λέμε πως είμαστε μαζί, θέλω να μου τηλεφωνεί έστω στο λιμάνι... και ναι θέλω να μου απαντάει τα μηνύματά μου... (επειδή θα θέλει κι αυτός!) γιατί φοβόμουν τρομερά μήπως τον χάσω εντελώς
Δεν το κανα γιατί μου την εμφάνισε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά μετά το 2ο λιμάνι. Στην αρχή ήταν όλο μηνύματα κτλ. Τώρα τι έγινε... δε μπορώ να μυρίσω τα νύχια μου... κάτι μπορεί να έκανα εγώ, μπορεί να είναι φουλ κουρασμένος... δε ξέρω. (Να περνάει καλά και να με γράφει πάντως, δύσκολο το βλέπω)
Αυτό (το ότι τον αφήνω φλου) κατά κάποιον τρόπο νομίζω αντί να τον ξεμπερδεύει τον μπερδεύει αλλά παύω να ασχολούμαι με το τι μπορεί να αισθάνεται και ξεκαθαρίζω πως αισθάνομαι εγώ.
Εγώ θέλω να είμαι η φίλη του, ο άνθρωπός του, η γυναίκα του, η ερωμένη του κτλ κτλ
Ας μου πει κι αυτός αν θέλει τελικά...
Εντάξει είμαι διατεθειμένη να καταλάβω τα πάντα, σιγα σιγα, τώρα τα μαθαίνω... και να κατανοήσω τυχόν κενά στις επικοινωνίες μας... ας μου πει τουλάχιστον άμα θέλει...
Δεν ξέρω γιατί ξαφνικά μου φαίνεται τόσο φυσιολογικό να τον ρωτήσω κάτι τέτοιο ενώ ως τώρα το παιζα πλαγίως προσφέροντας του κατανόηση, γλύκες (και γκρίνιες ενίοτε) κτλ που ίσως απλά να μην τα θέλει
Και φυσικά θα ναι μεγάλη αγένεια να μην απαντήσει... σημαίνει πως πράγματι δεν αξίζει να ασχολούμαι μαζί του όοοσο κι ερωτευμένη κι αν είμαι.
Θα το στείλω το πακέτο μαζί με ένα τελευταίο γράμμα όπου του γράφω ξεκάθαρα τι θέλω (Να του στέκομαι, να με εμπιστεύεται, να τον σκέφτομαι, να τον περιμένω για να περάσουμε περισσότερες όμορφες στιγμές μαζί, να επικοινωνούμε κτλ κτλ) ρωτώντας τον επίσης ξεκάθαρα αν θέλει κι αυτός
και πως αυτή τη φορά περιμένω ξεκάθαρη απάντηση αλλιώς θα φύγω απ τη ζωή του.
Τελεσίγραφο? Ναι. Το δικαιούμαι να ξέρω 2-3 απλά πραγματάκια
Κι επειδή ξέρω πως δεν λέει γιατί κι αυτός δεν ξέρει... Ε ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ!
 :Smile:

----------


## Paralia

Ελένη καλημέρα!  :Razz:  
2 ερωτησούλες για να σε καταλάβουμε λίγο καλύτερα! 

1. Πόσο καιρό βγαίνατε πριν φύγει?
2. Πότε είναι προγραμματισμένο να γυρίσει?

----------


## olive oyl

Αυτό είναι!

----------


## Eleni

να το δούμε λογικά το θέμα ε;
3 μήνες πριν φύγει (έχει φύγει 3 μήνες)
και προγραμματισμένο να γυρίσει; μμμ μάλλον σε 9-10 μήνες

Καλά αν υπήρχε λογική δεν θα συζητούσαμε τώρα

αλλά από την άλλη και αν ήμασταν 10 χρόνια θα σήμαινε και κάτι αυτό;

Δεν ξέρω... τόσο κακό είναι να τον ρωτήσω? απ'το να βγάζω συμπεράσματα μόνη μου... άλλωστε γιατί να κάνω εγώ το βήμα να φύγω, ας το κάνει αυτός κι ας φανώ εγώ η ερωτοχτυπημένη κλαίουσα 

Δεν μου κάθεται καλά να κάνω τον κινέζο πως τάχα είναι όλα οκ και όποτε χαλαρώσει να επικοινωνήσει, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είμαι εγώ χαλαρή. Ίσως και αυτό να μην είναι ότι καλύτερο όχι μόνο σε αυτή αλλά σε καμία σχέση, ίσως είναι ανασφάλεια...
Έχω ένα προαίσθημα πως όλα αυτά θα τον βρουν πολύ κουρασμένο και ταλαιπωρημένο και δεν θα δώσει σημασία αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν μπορώ να είμαι τόσο καλή τελικά. Αξίζω σημασία, υπό οποιαδήποτε συνθήκη. Δεν ξέρω εν τέλει πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό το επάγγελμα αλλά όποιος το ακολουθεί ελπίζω να καταφέρνει να ισορροπεί την επαγγελματική του ζωή με την προσωπική του. Ελπίζω...

Και βέβαια όλα τα παραπάνω μπορεί να είναι και ιστορίες, μπορεί το παιδί απλά να μην ενδιαφέρεται οπότε... τι το ζορίζω; Μα το σωστό δεν είναι να πει αυτός τι πιστεύει απ το να μαντεύω εγώ και μαζί με εσάς να φτιάχνουμε μαντείο των Δελφών;

Ακόμα μπερδεμένη νιώθω ρε γμτ. Βασίλισσα η ανασφάλεια αυτή τη στιγμή. Και το χω πει πως οι σκέψεις μου υπό την επήρεια της δεν ισχύουν... Ο φόβος επίσης.
Και λογικά τι κάνω; Προσπαθώ να πιέσω καταστάσεις που δεν πιέζονται. Γιατί; Γιατί με φοβίζει η μοναξιά, το αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα. Με φοβίζει η εμμονή μου για αυτόν, η ανάγκη μου για εμμονή. Ουσιαστικά τον σπρώχνω, θέλω να δω πόσο αντέχει. Θέλω να δω αν θα νικήσει τους φόβους τους δικούς του. Θέλω να τους νικήσει τώρα γιατί φοβάμαι πως αργότερα η απώλεια θα είναι μεγαλύτερη. Φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου, την υπερβολή μου, τις κυκλοθυμικές μου τάσεις και δε θέλω να τα φοβάμαι, θέλω να νιώθω ήρεμη και ασφαλής δίπλα σε κάποιον που δεν θα με διώξει στη πρώτη στραβή. Τα πάντα φοβάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή! Δεν θα ταν πιο εύκολο απλά να τον σπρώξω απ τη ζωή μου; ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ αστείο.

----------


## olive oyl

Το 'στειλες το πακετάκι ή ακόμα το σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## Eleni

> Το 'στειλες το πακετάκι ή ακόμα το σκέφτεσαι?


ότι είναι ουδέτερο, ειδήσεις-ταινίες dvd-τραγούδια θα τα στείλω σίγουρα
τα γράμματα και τα δικά μου δεν ξέρω τι θα τα κάνω...

----------


## Morgan

> [COLOR=black]Προσπαθώ να πιέσω καταστάσεις που δεν πιέζονται. Γιατί; Γιατί με φοβίζει η μοναξιά, το αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα. Με φοβίζει η εμμονή μου για αυτόν, η ανάγκη μου για εμμονή. Ουσιαστικά τον σπρώχνω, θέλω να δω πόσο αντέχει. Θέλω να δω αν θα νικήσει τους φόβους τους δικούς του. Θέλω να τους νικήσει τώρα γιατί φοβάμαι πως αργότερα η απώλεια θα είναι μεγαλύτερη.[/FONT]


μιας και η συζητηση ειναι για κλειστο κυκλο, εγω θα πω ενα πραγμα και δεν θα ξαναμιλησω...δεν θα ανοιξω κουβεντα γιατι διαφωνω εξαρχης με αυτη την λογικη και δεν μπαινω σε διαπραγματευσηη αυτων που υποστηριζω. Θα μιλησω ως ανθρωπος που εχει μπει στο καραβακι, οντας ερωτευμενος.

Ελενη, προφανως δεν εχεις καταλαβει που βρισκεται αυτος ο ανθρωπος τωρα, τι περναει, πως/που ειναι κλεισμενος και τι ψυχολογικη πιεση υφισταται. το μονο που δεν εχει αναγκη ειναι αυτα τα πραγματα που λες , αυτα τα σπρωξιματα..και καποιον να του τεσταρει τις ηδη ταλαιπωρημενες αντοχες του. Δεν εχεις ιδεα τι σημαινει καραβι και λαμαρινα γιαυτο -ανθρωπινα μιλωντας- μην το τραβας . Εχει πολλα να προβληματιστει για να προβληματιζεται και για αυτο...Πιστεψε με στο καταβι εχεις απειρο χρονο να σκεφτεις και να τρελλαθεις αν το ευνοουν οι συνθηκες...

Απλα τα πραγματα , Αν θες να μεινεις μενεις, αν οχι τοτε πες του "ορεβουαρ και μερσι" ή καλυτερα απλα μην του πεις τιποτα.

----------


## Eleni

Αμάν ρε Morgan περίμενα πως και πως να μιλήσεις! :Smile:  

Αν δεν ακούσω και σένα ποιόν θα ακούσω; Αν ήθελα να του τα πρήξω αυτουνού δεν θα έπρηζα εσάς χαχαχαχα

καλα δε του λέω τιποτα, μονο καλα και χαρωπα μηνυματακια απο δω και περα... και ελπίζω να εδεήσει να επικοινωνήσει!

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα pleaeaease που έχω την αγωνία μου... πόσο υπερβολική μπορώ να γίνω σε εκδηλώσεις λατρείας; Κινδυνεύω να θεωρηθώ απελπισμένη; (Μήπως είμαι; χαχαχαχα) Τέλος πάντων αυτό ενοχλεί; Γιατί δεν τα κατάφερα να συγκρατηθώ και μόλις ανοίξει το κινητό θα βρει 3 μηνύματα με αγάπες και λουλούδια... Είναι πιεστικό αυτό;
Και σε μερικά γράμματα επίσης γράφω πολύ μελιστάλακτα - αυτό νιώθω, τι να κάνω!!!! Να τα στείλω ή να κρατήσω σοβαρή και ουδέτερη στάση;
Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω τις συνθήκες!

----------


## efouskayak

Εleni να κάνω μια ερώτηση... απο τότε που έφυγε... έχει επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου?

----------


## Eleni

> Εleni να κάνω μια ερώτηση... απο τότε που έφυγε... έχει επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου?


(sorry gia to greenglish, kolise to pliktrologio)

mehri to proto limani tilefono ke polla minimata
mehri ton anihto okeano polla minimata
isihia...(taxidi)
limani, 1 minima
isihia...(taxidi)
limani, 2 minimata, to 2o IPO APILI! pou tou ipa na mou pei an thelei na min asholoume alios tha ton paro til sto plio! (plaka ekana)(ke den ipe tipota shetiko)

etsi opos ta diavazo edo isos i epikinonia itan kali, i telos padon metria
alla allios iha sinithisei ke mou kakofanikan ta kena opote psilosikosa tous tonous

ke tora imaste sti makria isihia... perimeno na ftasei sto limani

auta mou estelne autos, ego ta apadousa 2-2! 
kala de ta metrao, epidi rotises

ama eheis sinithisei na eise me ton allon aggalia olimeris ki oloniktis taxidia psonia bania ke na pernas telia ke xafnika pefteis se 4-5 minimata ke malista ana diastimata imeron... nomizo pos ine logiko na sti varesei... toso paralogi ime? vevea an oi sinthikes ine opos ine ola logika ki ola paraloga ine
(gia na prolavo tihon parexigisi, ta exoda itan pada misa misa)

giati ti skeftese?

----------


## efouskayak

Σκέφτομαι οτι τσάμπα ανησυχείς , χαλάρωσε δείξε πίστη και συμπαράσταση.

----------


## Eleni

(...κι αυτό ήταν πριν 11 χρόνια) χωρίς να έχω γνωρίσει άντρα ναυτικό ποτέ... ως τώρα




> Ο καραγάτσης στη "Μεγάλη Χίμαιρα" έχει ένα ωραίο σχετικό κομμάτι, θα το σκανάρω και θα το βάλω από Δευτέρα


(το οποίο ήταν quote για την Olive)

θέλω να βάλω και κάποια άλλα κομμάτια του βιβλίου που ίσως είναι σχετικά με το θέμα "Συνθήκες εργασίας και οικογένεια", αλλά θα τα βάλω στο "ναυτικοί και ποίηση" ελπίζοντας πως εννοείτε η ποίηση στην ευρεία της έννοια

----------


## Eleni

λοιπόν... είμαι υπερτυχερή!

ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ!
ωχ! τώρα πως συμπεριφέρονται;
 :Confused: 



(μάλλον θα ξαναφύγει γρήγορα αλλά τουλάχιστον θα τον δω! έστειλε μήνυμα! οεοεοεοεοεοεοεοεοε   )

----------


## Morgan

καλως να τα δεχτεις....και με το ρεγουλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sirius

1.Θα πατε σε καλο κοσμηματοπωλειο να σου παρει χρυσαφικο....

2.Θα πατε σε καλη boutique να σου παρει φορεμα...

3.Θα πατε σε καλο εστιατοριο να φατε καλα...

4. ...............

----------


## Eleni

:Razz:  ελάτε τωρααα
αφήστε την πλάκα... γιατί αν το αφήσετε πάνω μου θα τον ξεπατώσω! χιχι

μήπως πρέπει να δείξω καταννόηση για την κούρασή του;;;; και να τον αφήσω να κοιμηθεί λιγάκι; χιχι 40 μέρες θάλασσα ήταν...

μήπως θα θέλει να πάει διακοπές; να δει τους δικούς του; φυσιολογικά πράγματα αυτά ε;;

ρίξτε κανα hint!

----------


## Morgan

οι αντιδρασεις και το τι θα θελει να κανει , ειναι απροβλεπτο.
θα δεις,

----------


## Eleni

> οι αντιδρασεις και το τι θα θελει να κανει , ειναι απροβλεπτο.
> θα δεις,


πολύ καλό αυτό...
στα απρόβλεπτα είμαι τυχερή  :Very Happy: 

και ακόμα καλύτερα που το λες για να μην αρχίσω τα υστερικά "τι θα κάνουμε" και "που θα πάμε" και "πότε θα βρεθούμε"...
thanks

----------


## Eleni

βάζω τι μου έγραψαν ως απάντηση σε αγγλικό forum που είναι αποκλειστικά για τις κυρίες των ναυτικών:

DON'T pressure him
DON'T be all clingy and try to be with him nonstop
DON'T jump in right off the bat wiht questions about commitment or your future...let it happen naturally....that kinda stuff is scary to some guys....
DO be understanding....if he wants time to himself ot to spend time with someone other than you...deal with it...
DO understand that you are most likely not is first priority.....if he is back for a week before you see him, or even longer, deal with it....
DO BE PATIENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

μου ρθε ένα συναίσθημα σαν να μου λέει να κάνω δίαιτα και το μενού έχει μόνο 100γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο και μισό φλιτζάνι αγγούρι... κάθε μέρα!

τέλος πάντων... χαλαραααα :-)

----------


## Olive

Συγνώμη παιδιά αν γίνομαι οπισθοδρομική , αλλά εγώ αυτά τα πράγματα  δεν  τα  καταλαβαίνω.......
  Δηλαδή , θα είμαι μόνη μου για μήνες , περιμένοντας το ναυτικό να γυρίσει , στερημένη απο όλα όσα πρέπει να χαίρεται μια γυναίκα απο τη σχέση της , και όταν έρθει θα περιμένω και ... απο πάνω λίγο ακόμα κάνοντας υπομονή? ? ?  !!!!!!!!!! Χα , Χα . Επίσης ναι ,θα ήθελα να είμαι η πρώτη του προτεραιότητα !! Νομίζω θα το άξιζα και με το παραπάνω . 
  Στο μόνο που συμφωνώ είναι στο θέμα της δέσμευσης . Αυτό σίγουρα έρχεται με τον χρόνο του και απο μονο του . Δεν θέλει πιέσεις σε καμμία περίπτωση . Αν και εγω προσωπικά δε βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να είμαι με ναυτικό αν δεν τον βλέπω και με βλέπει σοβαρά . Αλλιώς για ποιό λόγο να είμαι μαζί του? Μήπως για να περνάω καλά? ? ? !!!!!!!!!
( Ελενίτσα αυτά που λέω δεν έχουν εφαρμογή στη δική σου περίπτωση . Μιλάω γενικά )

----------


## Eleni

> ( Ελενίτσα αυτά που λέω δεν έχουν εφαρμογή στη δική σου περίπτωση . Μιλάω γενικά )


...έτσι κι αλλιώς δε θά ρθει τελικά... δε πειράζει,

ναι και γω έλπιζα τελικά να ήμουν η πρώτη του προτεραιότητα, όχι επειδή θα ήταν απαίτησή μου αλλά επειδή θα το θελε
στην αντίθετη περίπτωση δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδρούσα, σίγουρα δεν θα του έκανα φασαρία αλλά μάλλον τελικά και με όλο το δικαίωμα θα αποχωρούσα

Βασικά είναι καλό που έχω καταλάβει πόσο δύσκολο είναι το επάγγελμα και καταλαβαίνω κάποια πράγματα αλλά από την άλλη αν δεν φιλοσοφηθεί ο άντρας γενικά και δεν αποφασίσει πως όσο δύσκολο και να ναι, η προσωπική του ζωή αξίζει ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ να μπει σε προτεραιότητα και να τη παλέψει, αν μη τι άλλο όσο και τα επαγγελματικά του, κι αυτό σε μικρή σχετικά ηλικία, τότε μάλλον θα μείνει μόνος ή τελείως συμβιβασμένος. Είτε είναι ναυτικός είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. (Είναι κι αυτή μια σεβαστή επιλογή αν και κυρίως προέρχεται από το φόβο πως δεν θα τα καταφέρει - γιατί όπως τα λέει και ο φίλος μας ο Καββαδίας οι γυναίκες ειδικά οι στεριανές είναι όλες σκάρτες). Αν είναι τυχερός βέβαια μπορεί ακόμα και στην τρίτη ηλικία να βρει σύντροφο, έστω κι αργά, αρκεί τουλάχιστον τότε, έστω κι αν είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο, να έχει κάπως αλλάξει μυαλά. (Ε άμα είσαι συνταξιούχος πιο εύκολα βάζεις προτεραιότητες!)

----------


## MERMAID

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑς...

ΣΑς ΕΙΔΑ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΚΑΘΩς ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ SITES ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕς ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ...ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΚΡΗΣ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑς  ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕς ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ..ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕς Η ΣΥΖΥΤΗΣΗ ΣΑς...
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩς ΕΝΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΕς ΕΡΕΥΝΕς ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ, ΤΟΥς ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥς Κ.Α. ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕς ΤΟΥς ΚΑΙ ΤΙς ΣΥΖΥΓΟΥς ΤΟΥς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕς ΕΩς ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΕς...ΑΥΤΟ ΕΝΩ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ, ΔΙΝΕΙ ΑΦΟΡΜΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ, ΑΝΕΞΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΕΙς...
ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ...ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΣΥΖΥΓΟΥς ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ/ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς/Α ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ?...ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ...
...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΜΟΥ... 

ΦΙΛΙΑ..

----------


## Eleni

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑς...
> 
> ΣΑς ΕΙΔΑ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΚΑΘΩς ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ SITES ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕς ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ...ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΚΡΗΣ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑς ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕς ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ..ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕς Η ΣΥΖΥΤΗΣΗ ΣΑς...
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩς ΕΝΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΕς ΕΡΕΥΝΕς ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ, ΤΟΥς ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥς Κ.Α. ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕς ΤΟΥς ΚΑΙ ΤΙς ΣΥΖΥΓΟΥς ΤΟΥς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕς ΕΩς ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΕς...ΑΥΤΟ ΕΝΩ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ, ΔΙΝΕΙ ΑΦΟΡΜΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ, ΑΝΕΞΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΕΙς...
> ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ...ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙς ΣΥΖΥΓΟΥς ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ/ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς/Α ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ?...ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ...
> ...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΜΟΥ... 
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΑ..


Η έρευνά σου είναι μέρος κάποιου πτυχίου; Σε ποιό πανεπιστήμιο; Εδώ στην Ελλάδα; Είσαι συγγραφέας; Η απλά ενδιαφέρεσαι προσωπικά;

----------


## falenitsa

καλησπέρα παιδιά!είμαι και εγώ κοπέλα ναυτικού τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια και παρακολουθώντας τη συζήτηση θέλω να πω ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε ότι έχει πει ως τώρα η Ελένη.όσον αφορά την έρευνα του φίλου μας είμαι διαθέσιμη να δώσω ότι πληροφορίες θέλει για το θέμα.

----------


## Eleni

Εγω τώρα τι να πω...
Που μου ήρθε Ελλάδα και μου στειλε μήνυμα πως είναι άυπνος 2 μέρες στο τελευταίο λιμάνι και τελικά ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ περίπτωση να ρθει... Δηλαδή όχι ότι δεν μένει άυπνος, αλλά να μας δουλεύει κι απο πάνω... Καλά εννοείτε πως με τη συμπεριφορά που έχει δείξει ως τώρα ήταν στανταρ ότι έτσι θα γινότανε.
(Δύο τυχαίες απλές μέθοδοι για να καταλάβεις αν ο συμπαθητικός είναι έξω ή Ελλάδα: Υπάρχει περίπτωση στην πόλη που βρίσκεται το κουδούνισμα του τηλεφώνου να χτυπάει 2 φορές όταν καλείς όπως πχ στην Αγγλία. Στην Ελλάδα χτυπάει μία. Επίσης το μύνημα προς το εξωτερικό έχει διαφορετική χρέωση και γω που έχω κάρτα ακουσα το υπόλοιπό μου πριν και μετά την αποστολή του μηνύματος)
Τι σπάσιμο κι αυτό. Λες και εγώ δεν έχω δουλειές που τρέχουν να κάνω αν αυτός θέλει 2-3... 23 μέρες να συνέλθει η να κάνει ότι άλλο θέλει. Απο την άλλη όμως μπορεί να μου κάνει και καλά αφου μπορεί και να θύμωνα αν ερχότανε και με είχε stand by.
Ωωωωωωω και σιγά μη νευριάσω.
Αλλά τι φρούτα είναι αυτά ρε παιδί μου, όλοι οι ναυτικοί έτσι είναι;  :Smile:

----------


## MERMAID

Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΛΕΤΑΕΙ ΤΙς ΑΝΑΓΚΕς ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥς ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥς ΡΟΛΟΥς ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ(ΣΥΖΥΓΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ) ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ..ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΙΚΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ(ΧΙΟΣ)...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ. ΕΧΩ ΧΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΙς ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕς ΣΕ ΟΜΑΔΕς ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ, ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΑΝ Ο ΣΥΖΥΓΟς ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΔΟΤΗΘΕΙ Ή ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟς Κ.Α....
ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΕΠΕΦΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΙΑς ΣΥΖΥΓΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ?ΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΤΟΥς ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥς ΡΟΛΟΥς ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ, ΤΑ ΣΤΕΡΕΟΤΥΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΕΙς ΠΟΥ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΩς ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ, ΟΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΕς ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΟΥΝ...
... ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΥΤΟΣΩΣΤΕ Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΗς ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑς ΤΗς?



ΥΓ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ, ΚΟΡΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ, AΣ ΜΑς ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑς ΑΝΤΡΑς ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟς ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ...

ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## MERMAID

hello captain morgan!!???

εν ξερω αν εχετε δει καποιο απο τα μυνηματα μου...

παραθετω το τελευταιο και αν υπαρχει καποια παρατηρηση ή συμβουλη για το θεμα της ερευνας πολυ ευχαριστως να την λαβω υποψην μου...

το μυνημα:
Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΛΕΤΑΕΙ ΤΙς ΑΝΑΓΚΕς ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥς ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥς ΡΟΛΟΥς ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ(ΣΥΖΥΓΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ) ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ..ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΙΚΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ(ΧΙΟΣ)...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ. ΕΧΩ ΧΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΙς ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕς ΣΕ ΟΜΑΔΕς ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ, ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΑΝ Ο ΣΥΖΥΓΟς ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΔΟΤΗΘΕΙ Ή ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟς Κ.Α....
ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΕΠΕΦΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΙΑς ΣΥΖΥΓΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ?ΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΤΟΥς ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥς ΡΟΛΟΥς ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ, ΤΑ ΣΤΕΡΕΟΤΥΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΕΙς ΠΟΥ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΩς ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ, ΟΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΕς ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΟΥΝ...
... ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΥΤΟΣΩΣΤΕ Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΗς ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑς ΤΗς?



ΥΓ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ, ΚΟΡΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ, AΣ ΜΑς ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑς ΑΝΤΡΑς ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟς ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ...

ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## Morgan

δυστυχως δεν μπορω να μπω στην θεση αυτη και να σου απαντησω για το τι θα ηθελε να διαβασει η συζυγος ναυτικου.νομιζω οτι σε αυτο μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν οι συζυγοι ναυτικων απευθειας! Ευτυχως εχουμε μεσα στο φορουμ.

Παντως η κατηγοριοποιηση που εχεις κανει εχει ενδιαφερον......και ειναι πολυ καλη..

----------


## Eleni

καλημέρααα :-)

όλα καλά με μένα!

Τώρα σε σχέση με το ερώτημα που θέτει η Mermaid και επειδή έχω πρόσφατη ενημέρωση... έχω στο νου μου μια αστεία ιστοριούλα να πω.

Στο ταξίδι εκεί προς τις λατίνες χώρες, στα λιμάνια, έχει μπαράκια που συχνάζουν οι ναυτικοί. Εκεί ως γνωστόν έχει γυναίκες που τις κερνάς και σου κάνουν παρέα. Ποτό, κρεβάτι, αν θέλεις κιόλας τις παίρνεις να σου κάνουν παρέα και για ένα φαγητό έξω κλπ κλπ
¶λλοι σε κάθε λιμάνι αλλάζουν και τη φιλενάδα, άλλοι κολλάνε και νομίζουν πως βρήκαν τον έρωτα της ζωής τους επειδή κάνανε ένα καλό πήδημα. ¶ντε και με μερικά "μι αμορ, μι αμορ" γυρνάς στο πλοίο και αρχίζεις να πετάς κάρτες στα τηλέφωνα. Μετά της στέλνεις λεφτά για να φτιάξει τα χαρτιά της να ρθει και σκέφτεσαι πως θα ξαποστείλεις τη γυναικούλα σου που στα χει πρήξει με το που πάτησες το πόδι σου. Ε με το δίκιό της 1μιση μήνα ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο δεν έκανες και δεν ειδοποίησες καν ότι θα ρθεις. Λατρεύεις το παιδί σου και η Ντέμπορα έχει γίνει καπνός τελευταία... Τη συνέχεια είναι εύκολο να τη φανταστείς...
Mermaid θα κάνεις την εργασία σου αρκετά τολμηρή ώστε να εκθέσεις και τι κάνουν οι σύζηγες εδώ? Αν βέβαια βρεις καμία να στα πει...

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως παίρνει πολύ συμβιβασμό ο γάμος του ναυτικού, άλλωστε όμως τι κάνουν κι όλοι οι άλλοι οι μη ναυτικοί; Σήμερα που όλοι δουλεύουν τόσες ώρες προτιμούν να καταναλώνονται με ένα ψευτορομάντζο ακόμα και μέσω internet. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ανταλλάσσουν άπειρα μηνύματα, τρυφερά, με κατανόηση, σεξουαλικά με άγνωστες που ούτε καν έχουν συναντήσει και στο σπίτι δε δίνουν ούτε ένα σήμα. Πάνε για έναν ύπνο, δεν ανταλλάσσουν κουβέντα και ξανά την άλλη μέρα τα ίδια. Δε λέω πως όλοι είναι έτσι (ούτε πως όλοι οι ναυτικοί είναι κάπως) αλλά η πλειοψηφία είναι σίγουρα.

Το παιδί του ναυτικού υποθέτω είναι μια ειδική κατηγορία. Ο μπαμπάς βγάζει λεφτά και λείπει. Γυρνάει και φέρνει δώρα, παρέχει τα πάντα στο παιδί, να έχει απ όλα. Αποτελεί και ένα μυστήριο για το παιδί και συνήθως ο συνδυασμός αυτός με την έλλειψή του προκαλεί ένα δέος και έναν θαυμασμό προς αυτόν. Νομίζω στη συνηθισμένη ναυτική οικογένεια το παιδί εισπράττει αρκετή γκρίνια από τη μοναχική μαμά και αν δεν προστατευτεί στη μικρή ηλικία και διαισθανθεί τα στραβοπατήματα των γονιών του, πιθανόν να επηρεαστεί η άποψη του για τις σχέσεις καταστροφικά. Γιατί αλλιώς την βλέπει την απάτη ο ώριμος άνθρωπος κι αλλιώς τα εκλαμβάνει η παιδική ψυχή.

¶ποψη μου είναι πως για να λειτουργήσει ένας γάμος πρέπει και οι δύο γονείς να περνάνε καλά. Να μη λυπούνται τους εαυτούς τους και να μη μιζεριάζουν. Να περνάνε δηλαδή θετικά μηνύματα στα παιδιά τους αλλά και στο περιβάλλον τους. Έτσι και η απόσταση νικιέται και οποιαδήποτε άλλο πρόβλημα. Θέλει πολύ καλή αυτοεκτίμηση για να το πετύχεις αυτό γιατί αν αρχίσεις να νιώθεις ηλίθια/ηλίθιος τότε όλα παίρνουν τη κατηφόρα.

Αλλά και πολλά είπα, δεν είμαι σύζηγος, απλά μου αρέσει πολύ ένας ναυτικός και το ψάχνω γενικά... Πολλά πολλά φιλιά σε όλους και όλες :-)

----------


## MERMAID

Συμφωνώ με την Ελένη ότι τα παιδιά των ναυτικών είναι μια ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία...μακαρι να είχα πιο πολύ χρόνο να κάνω την έρευνα μου πιο εύρεια(μεγαλύτερο δείγμα) και να εξετάσω και τις απόψεις των παιδιών των ναυτικών...τουλαχιστόν ανέτρεξα στις προήγούμενες συνομιλίες σας στο forum και πήρα μια γεύση απο κάποιες ηδη συζύγους...
...όσον αφορά για θέματα πίστης των γυναικών που μένουν πίσω ενώ ο σύζυγος ταξίδεύει, απο μια πρώτη κατάγραφη έχω να σημειώσω τα έξης:
σχέδον όλες αναφέρουν οτι δε σκέφτονται να απατήσουν τον σύζυγο οταν λείπει, τονίζουν ότι η σχέση τους με τον σύζυγο ναυτικό ακριβώς επέιδη δεν προλαβαινει να ρουτινίασει έιναι σαν αυτή των νιοπαντρων, και λαχταρούν τον έρχομο του (κάποιες φορές) εξιδανικευμένου συζύγου. Μετα ειναι γεγονός οτι αυτές οι γυναίκες έχουν λίγο-πολύ συνείδηση του είδους της σχέσης, της οικογένεια που θα κάνουν και έιναι προετοίμασμένες για στερήσεις και ελλέιψης περισσότερο απο άλλες γυναίκες, σκληραγωγούνται με τα χρόνια και βάλλονται απο τις προκατάληψεις του κόσμου για ανηθικότητα τόσο των ιδίων όσο και των συζύγων τους.. κρούσματα απιστίας υπάρχουν όπως σε όλους τους γάμους ανεξαρτήτως επαγγελματος του συζύγου...ομως οι ίδιες θεωρουν αυτα μειοψηφίες και αντιπαραθέτουν τον αυτοέλεγχο και την υπομονή...
...το πιο ενδιαφέρον για μένα είναι η στάση τους σε θέματα απιστίας του συζύγου όταν λείπει...πόλλες κάνουν σαν να μην υπαρχει τέτοιο θεμά(ο σύζυγος είναι πιστός), ομολόγουν ότι προτιμούν να μην το σκέφτονται και γενικα υπαρχει αρνηση και εκλογίκευση του τύπου: "οι άντρες έχουν ανάγκες" ή "κάνε... άλλα μην μας κολλησεις τίποτα(αφροδισιακά νοσήματατα)"...μοιάζει σαν μια μαθημένη ανεκτικότητα που καταβάθος ενοχλέι άλλα στο μυαλό τους είναι κάλα διαχωρισμένος ο τρόπος που τους φέρεται ο σύζυγος όταν είναι μαζί και ο τρόπος που "τους φέρεται" όταν λείπει...
βεβαια αυτά που αναφέρω δεν πρεπει να ληφθουν ως γενικευσεις ούτε ως αναμφισβήτητα συμπεράσματα μιας και πρέπει να λάβετε υπόψιν σας ότι προκείται για μικρης κλιμακα πιλοτική έρευνα και μάλιστα στην τοπική κοινωνία του νησιού(Χίος). Όμως είναι μια αδρη περιγραφη ενος μικρου μέρους της πραγματικότητας...  

πολυ ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν οι ναυτικοι, συζυγοι, να αναφερόταν στο πως βλέπουν τις συζυγους απο άποψη ρόλων (γυναίκα, μήτέρα. εργαζόμενη), τις άναγκες που τους αναγνωρίζουν κ.α. ...αυτά είναι αλληλένδετα...

πολλά φιλιά!!

----------


## Eleni

καλημέρα

Εκπλήσσομαι με τα αποτελέσματα της Mermaid γιατί έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να σκέφτομαι με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Πρώτον δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να έχω σχέση με ναυτικό και να τον απατάω. Εξιδανικευμένος λόγω αποστάσεως δεν ξέρω αν είναι πάντως σίγουρα εξιδανικευμένος. ¶μα φανταστώ πως κάνω κάτι 2 συναισθήματα μου ρχονται. Πρώτον σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτό μου που θα δοθώ στον κάθε άσχετο που μπορεί να με λυπάται κιόλας (γυναίκα ναυτικού=κακομοίρα-στερημένη) ενώ εγώ μόνο έτσι δε νιώθω. Νιώθω και ερωτευμένη και περήφανη.
Και 2ον σπάει η καρδιά μου να τον σκεφτώ να χτυπιέται στα κύματα και να τον στεναχωρήσω αν τυχόν το μάθει.
Από την άλλη ηλίθια δεν είμαι και ενώ και γω δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι πιστεύω πως έχει σχέσεις με άλλες γυναίκες. Δεν νιώθω να απειλούμαι από αυτές γιατί ξέρω και γω πως είναι να νιώθεις μια πρόσκαιρη απόλαυση που ξεχνιέται μόλις τελειώσει. Ίσως το θεωρώ και λογικό. Δεν έχουν πολλές επιλογές να διασκεδάσουν. Έχουν λίγο χρόνο για να αναπληρώσουν την ανάγκη να ξεφύγουν λίγο, να ξεκουραστούν. Οπωσδήποτε αγαπάνε την γυναίκα τους και τα παιδιά τους, αλλά η οικογένεια συνοδεύεται υποθέτω πάντα με τα παρελκυόμενα προβλήματά της. Οπότε ίσως ένα τηλεφώνημα στην οικογένεια να μην είναι τόσο ξεκούραστο όσο μια ζεστή αγκαλιά απαλλαγμένη από άγχη και χαλαρή από το ποτό και το κέφι. Επίσης ξέρω πως κάποια στιγμή κάποιοι σταματάνε να βρίσκουν νόημα σε αυτές τις συνευρέσεις, δεν ξέρω αν είναι επειδή το φιλοσοφούν ή υπό την απειλή διαζυγίου πάντως μιας και η ευχαρίστηση παύει να υπάρχει τα δίνουν όλα στη δουλειά.

Προσωπικά έχω ανάμικτα συναισθήματα και δεν νομίζω είμαι έτοιμη να προχωρήσω σε σχέση με τον δικό μου ναυτικό. Κατ αρχήν αυτός έχει ακόμα την ηθική να μη μου πουλάει έρωτα. Το βλέπω πως του αρέσω πολύ αλλά διαισθάνομαι πως δεν έχει τη διάθεση να κόψει αυτές τις απολαύσεις και φυσικά δεν νοείται να γίνει κοινή παραδοχή πως είμαστε μαζί αλλά και ο καθένας περνάει ερωτικά καλά και με άλλους.
Εγώ από την άλλη κάποια στιγμή βγήκα με κάποιον και όλο το βράδυ σκεφτόμουν τον ναυτικό μου και μέσα μου έκλαιγα. Αυτό ήταν άδικο και για τον επίδοξο νέο που με συνόδευε. Την επόμενη έκλαιγα όλη μέρα. Λογικά θα μπορούσα να προχωρήσω χωρίς να αισθάνομαι ενοχές γιατί δεν είχαμε πει πως είμαστε μαζί και άλλωστε 3 μήνες έλλειπε και δεν με πήρε ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο. (κατά τους οποίους βγήκε σε όλα τα λιμάνια και πήγε σε όλα τα ανάλογα μπαράκια και έκανε και 1500 ευρώ λογαριασμό τηλεφώνων! - αλλά πάλι εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν έκανε τίποτα σεξουαλικό!  :Smile:  ) Για 1μιση μήνα δεν έστειλε ούτε ένα μήνυμα και ήρθε χωρίς να ειδοποιήσει φαντάζομαι γιατί δεν ήταν σίγουρος αν ήθελε να με δει ή όχι κάτι που φυσικά θα το αρνηθεί. 
Αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτές οι καταστάσεις είναι όμορφες και σκέφτομαι μιας και είναι εδώ και μετά που θα ξεκουραστεί λίγο να την τελειώσω επισήμως την ιστορία και να μην την αφήσω να πλανάται γενικά. Εννοείτε φυσικά ότι με πονάει τρελά να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο αλλά η απάντηση "δεν ξέρω" στην ερώτηση μου αν με θέλει δεν ξέρω αν φτάνει.
Υποψιάζομαι πως οι γυναίκες ναυτικών ειδικά αυτές που λένε "δεν πειράζει" στις απιστίες των αντρών τους αισθάνονται πως δεν πειράζει και ιδιαίτερα να κάνουν κι αυτές κάτι ψιλό. Ειδικά αν έχουν παιδιά δεν αξίζει να το διαλύσεις έτσι εύκολα. Εδώ στην στεριά γίνεται χαμός!
Για τον εαυτό μου θα φανταζόμουνα μια ιδανική περίπτωση όπου είναι κι αυτός εξίσου ερωτευμένος, μου τηλεφωνεί και με κάνει να νιώθω πως με έχει ανάγκη... μόνο έτσι θα μπορούσα να μείνω.
Αυτά και βλέπουμε...

----------


## MERMAID

[quote=Eleni;15459]καλημέρα


"Υποψιάζομαι πως οι γυναίκες ναυτικών ειδικά αυτές που λένε "δεν πειράζει" στις απιστίες των αντρών τους αισθάνονται πως δεν πειράζει και ιδιαίτερα να κάνουν κι αυτές κάτι ψιλό. "




οσες παραδεχονται την απιστια του συζυγου, αν και ο ιδιος ισως να μην τους την εχει επιβεβαιωσει ποτε, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι πιο ανεκτικες στα παραστρατηματα του συζυγου, ουτε πιο επιρρεπεις να απατησουν. φοβαμαι πως το λενε με πονο ψυχης, ειναι ρεαλιστριες ή τουλαχιστον προετοιμασμενες ψυχικα και γενικα την απιστια οι γυναικες των ναυτικων την επεξεργαζονται διαφορετικα ακριβως ισως γιατι ουσιαστικα θεωρουν τον συζυγο τους σε χειροτερη μοιρα απο αυτες κι ας περνουν δυσκολα και οι ιδιες...


καλο βραδυ!!!

----------


## v.g.

Elenitsa mipws prepei na grapseis ena vivlio?! 

Exeis efxereia sto logo vlepw!! :Razz:

----------


## Eleni

> Elenitsa mipws prepei na grapseis ena vivlio?! 
> 
> Exeis efxereia sto logo vlepw!!


Εννοείς φαντάζομαι να γράψω ένα βιβλίο που θα σου άρεσε να διαβάσεις ε;
 :Wink:  

Οπότε ας γράψω και σήμερα κάτι...

Δεν ξέρω πως έχει γίνει αυτό αλλά έχω μεταμορφωθεί σε μια άλλη Ελένη. Δεν παίρνει τηλέφωνο, δεν απαντάει στα μηνύματα εγώ εκεί. Κάνω σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα... και μετά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί το κάνει
Στο μεταξύ ξέρω ότι έτσι κάνει γενικά με όλους, ξέρω ότι θέλει να μαστε μαζί, ξέρω όμως επίσης πως αυτά δεν με παρηγορούν καθόλου. Θέλω να έχει μια σωστή συμπεριφορά απέναντί μου.
Ρε πως κατάντησα έτσι εγώ; Να μη μπορώ να του το πω! Δεν το πιστεύω!!
Λες και μου λείπει τίποτα! Ε όχι! Δε πάει άλλο... Σήμερα θα του τρίξω τα δόντια και αν δεν του αρέσει... στο καλό!

:-) Αυτά! Δε θα πρεπε κανονικά να μαι θυμωμένη; Σιγά μη του θυμώσω... Ε ρε ξύλο που θέλω...

Αυτά... έτσι τα γραψα... να τα θυμάμαι τώρα που θα ξαναφύγει και θα ξανακλαίω πάλι... :Smile:

----------


## v.g.

> Εννοείς φαντάζομαι να γράψω ένα βιβλίο που θα σου άρεσε να διαβάσεις ε;


 
Nai afto ennow!

----------


## Eleni

> Nai, mou aresei na diavazw alla ta protimw se vivlio! Me kourazei ligo na diavazw sto pc..
> 
> Elenitsa, Thelw na sou dwsw kai mia symvouli kai sou milaw apo personal experience..ola kala kai wraia me to naytiko sou alla to kalytero pou exeis na kaneis einai na min epimeneis allo(kommena ta sms kai ta tilefwna)..min ksexnas oti kai antras einai kai naytikos!! Otan gyrisei kai an thelei kai aftos, tha se parei! Ki an esy theleis akoma na vretheite tha vretheite! Alla min rixneis kai poly ton eayto sou! Mporei aftos ontws na se thelei (den kserw me sigouria) alla kai idios kserei oti den mporeite na eisaste mazi opote to apofeygei!


Α όχι αγαπητή μου... δεν το κατάλαβες καλά...
Έχει έρθει
Είναι εδώ
Είμαι ευτυχώς τυχερή γιατί ήρθε επιτέλους η μέρα που μπορώ να του τρίξω τα δόντια χωρίς να πεταχτεί ο Morgan να με πει αναίσθητη.

Ή γίνεται άνθρωπος και επικοινωνεί σωστά η τέλος. Του τα πα.
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιαυτό. Τώρα που μιλάμε τα σκέφτεται και σύντομα θα χω απάντηση. Και με το καλό τώρα που θα ξαναφύγει ή θα μου δώσει το τηλέφωνο του πλοίου για να τον παίρνω αν έχω ανάγκη ή στο καλό. Ακούς εκεί να παίρνουν απ το δορυφορικό τις γκόμενες απ τα κωλόμπαρα και να μη μπορεί να πει ένα γεια σε μένα...
Καλός ο ναυτικός, χρυσός αλλά και μεις καλές είμαστε...

Αν σε κουράζει απ το pc το διάβασμα προσπέρασέ με και άμα δημοσιεύσω θα σου πω...

φιλιά
ευχηθείτε μου ρε καλή τύχη!
:-)

----------


## v.g.

A den proseksa oti eixe erthei...eixa meinei ligo pisw!!!

----------


## Eleni

> Elenitsa, Thelw na...


Σου ρίχνω και 4 χρονάκια... *Βασιλικούλα*  :Very Happy:  

Μου θύμισες τις προάλλες που ήμουν σε ένα μπαρ και λέει η μπαργούμαν σε αυτόν που παράγγελνε για μένα ποτό: "Να βάλω για τη κοπελίτσα;"
"Εγώ είμαι η κοπελίτσα;" της λέω. "Πόσο χρονών είσαι;" "21" μου λέει.
"Σου ρίχνω και 10 χρονάκια" της λέω... Ξερή η τύπισσα :-)

Απάτη σας λέω είμαι... απάτη  :-)

Ευχαριστώ για τη νίκη που μου ευχήθηκες. Κάθομαι με σταυρωμένα τα δάχτυλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eleni

:Very Happy:  

I got a "yes"

Ευχαριστώ την Olive, την Olive Oyl, τον Morgan, thn Efouskagia και όλους όσους μου συμπαραστάθηκαν

Είμαι πάααααρα πολύ χαρούμενηηη
πολλα πολλα φιλιαααααααα

----------


## efouskayak

Ρε τι σου κάνει ο έρωτας  :Very Happy:  

Καλά κουράγια Elenitsa !!!!!

----------


## v.g.

> Σου ρίχνω και 4 χρονάκια... *Βασιλικούλα*


 
Mou aresoun ta ypokoristika..
Den einai tipota...an kapoion sympathisw estw kai sto elaxisto tha xrisimopoiisw ypokoristiko...asxeta me to posa xronia mou rixnei :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

A kai kala na peraseis me ton naytiko!! :Wink:

----------


## Eleni

> Mou aresoun ta ypokoristika..
> Den einai tipota...an kapoion sympathisw estw kai sto elaxisto tha xrisimopoiisw ypokoristiko...asxeta me to posa xronia mou rixnei


Ναι μωρέ... πλάκα κάνω
Χθες άλλωστε ήταν η μέρα μου... έκανα όλες τις επαναστάσεις μου μαζί χιχι
Ευχαριστώ πολύ γα τη συμπάθεια, εγώ συνήθως τους πειράζω αυτούς που συμπαθώ  :Smile: 
Ο Ναυτικός μου είναι στη μαμά του τώρα, θα έρθει για λίγες μέρες Αθήνα και θα ξαναφύγει 7μηνο+. Περιέργως δεν με πειράζει καθόλου, αρκεί να ξέρω πως με θέλει. Δεν έχω προλάβει και να τον συνηθίσω.
Σε γενικές γραμμές πολλά περίεργα μου συμβαίνουν αλλά είναι ο έρωτας που λέει και η efouskayak... :Very Happy: 

Έχει και το καινούργιο πλοίο του ένα περιοδικό θα το κάνω κορνίζαααα! χιχι

----------


## Eleni

Αντε πάλι μακρυά... Με πονάει η ψυχή μου αμα μου γράφει για θυελώδεις ανέμους, συννεφιές και δύσκολες διαδρομές... Πολύ πεσμένο τον άκουσα. Πιάνουν κωλοχώρες αυτό τον καιρό...

Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω για να αισθανθεί καλύτερα; Πέρα απ το να είμαι γλυκιά κλπ κλπ μαζί του...

----------


## Morgan

μπορεις να κανεις υπομονη και να δειχνεις οτι τον καταλαβαινεις ή εστω οτι προσπαθεις.δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα.

υ.γ. βλεπω εχετε συχνοτερη επικοινωνια τωρα?

----------


## Eleni

> μπορεις να κανεις υπομονη και να δειχνεις οτι τον καταλαβαινεις ή εστω οτι προσπαθεις.δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα.
> 
> υ.γ. βλεπω εχετε συχνοτερη επικοινωνια τωρα?


ναι αμέ... ένα μικρό φτυσιματάκι όταν ήταν εδώ (λυπάμαι που το γράφω και ειλικρινά δεν το έκανα επίτηδες) και έχει γίνει άγγελος

εδώ που τα λέμε είμαι και γω πολύ πιο χαλαρή

τώρα είναι στις κρύες χώρες, για να δούμε άμα πιάσει τις ζεστές τι θα κάνει... όχι ότι έχει σημασία, νομίζω πως κατα κάποιο τρόπο έχει σταθεροποιηθεί η σχέση, έτσι το αισθάνομαι δηλαδή

πάντως κι αν δεν είναι τραγικά, εμένα μου ακούγονται πολύ δύσκολα, ιδίως αν είσαι άτομο με πιο ευαίσθητο νευρικό σύστημα που θέλεις όλη την ώρα κόσμο και αλλαγές... (τον βλέπω να πιάνει γραφείο μόλις συμπληρώσει τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για 1ος και πολύ χαίρομαι...  :Smile:  )

----------


## falenitsa

καλημέρα ελένη.δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για να τον βοηθήσεις δυστυχώς!επειδή έχω πάει σε καράβι και έχω καταλάβει πως νιώθουν περίπου εκεί μέσα.και ο δικός μου ακούγεται χάλια μετά από 5 χρόνια όμως μαζί του έχω καταλάβει ότι τους αρκεί να μας ακούν καλά και πρέπει να τους αφήνουμε να τη βγάλουν μόνοι τους την άκρη γιατί μόνο εκείνοι ξέρουν πώς!όσο και να θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε δε μπορούμε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

> καλημέρα ελένη.δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για να τον βοηθήσεις δυστυχώς!επειδή έχω πάει σε καράβι και έχω καταλάβει πως νιώθουν περίπου εκεί μέσα.και ο δικός μου ακούγεται χάλια μετά από 5 χρόνια όμως μαζί του έχω καταλάβει ότι τους αρκεί να μας ακούν καλά και πρέπει να τους αφήνουμε να τη βγάλουν μόνοι τους την άκρη γιατί μόνο εκείνοι ξέρουν πώς!όσο και να θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε δε μπορούμε!!!!!!!!!!


 
ναι δίκιο έχεις
σε ευχαριστώ

σε ζηλεύω που πήγες στο πλοίο, πολύ θα θελα να πάω κάποια στιγμή αν και δε νιώθω έτοιμη ακόμα

πάντως μαζί τους περνάει ο καιρός και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις... και δένεσαι γιατί τον σκέφτεσαι πολύ και κρατάς μόνο τα καλά...
αυτό είναι κάτι που θεωρώ από τα όμορφα του επαγγέλματός τους
διαφέρει από το στυλ της αρπαχτής που συνηθίζεται σήμερα

----------


## Eleni

...λοιποοοον...
γύρω στις 25 πιάνει λιμάνι μετά από 45 μέρες ταξίδι (!!!!!)...
τι να του στείλω για δώρο Χριστουγέννων???

ιδέα δεν έχω τι χρειάζονται μες το πλοιο που μπορεί να τους έχει λείψει η να μη το βρίσκουν η να το ευχαριστηθούν τέλος πάντων... (τσόντες έστειλα την προηγούμενη φορά! αυτό είναι αστειοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο :-)

----------


## Petros

Πωπω να σε ακουγε ο ανθρωπος...

Προσεχε γιατι το site το βλεπουν και πολλοι ναυτικοι...

Οσο για δωρο, ενα playstation 3 με 10 αυθεντικα παιχνιδια. (Το ενα απο αυτα να εχει σχεση με simulation πλοηγησης, αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι θα το τερματισει γρηγορα...)

----------


## Nh04

> Πωπω να σε ακουγε ο ανθρωπος...
> 
> Προσεχε γιατι το site το βλεπουν και πολλοι ναυτικοι...
> 
> Οσο για δωρο, ενα playstation 3 με 10 αυθεντικα παιχνιδια. (Το ενα απο αυτα να εχει σχεση με simulation πλοηγησης, αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι θα το τερματισει γρηγορα...)


ligo akrivo dwro.....

----------


## Petros

Kala as parei mono ton eksomeioti.

----------


## Eleni

> Πωπω να σε ακουγε ο ανθρωπος...
> 
> Προσεχε γιατι το site το βλεπουν και πολλοι ναυτικοι...


 :Surprised:  γιατί καλέ! κακό είναι; 

Εγώ πάντως έχω μπερδευτεί... οι ναυτικοί είναι τελείως συνηφασμένοι με τον αγοραίο έρωτα, τις τσόντες κτλ κτλ αλλά απο την άλλη μοιάζουν σαν να ναι τα πιο καλά κι αθώα παιδιά. Κάποιοι κάποιοι που δε βλέπουν γυναίκα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ούτε στον ύπνο τους αλλά τη βγάζουν όλη μέρα στη δουλειά και στο ιντερνετ είναι πολύ πιο "βρωμόστομοι"... τι συμβαίνει???
Ει! και τι εννοεις Πετρο οτι το βλεπουν πολλοι ναυτικοι το site?  :Confused: 







> Οσο για δωρο, ενα playstation 3 με 10 αυθεντικα παιχνιδια. (Το ενα απο αυτα να εχει σχεση με simulation πλοηγησης, αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι θα το τερματισει γρηγορα...)


ως τώρα δεν έχω καταλάβει να παίζει video games... λες?
μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο ακριβής? Τι είναι ο εξομοιωτής και πόσο κάνει περίπου? ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ?? :Very Happy: 

πάντως, χαρα στο κουράγιο σας... 1 μήνα στο πλοίο... και λιμάνι σε 15!  ΠΩΣ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΕΕΕΕΕ... τον ακούω και δεν ξέρω τι να του πω... να νιωσει λιγο καλυτερα...

----------


## Nh04

1 mina se ploio???????????????
limani kathe 15? 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
emeis oi dokimoi 18 eton 6 mines se karavi??  :Sad:

----------


## Nh04

1 mina se ploio???????????????
limani kathe 15? 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
emeis oi dokimoi 18 eton 6 mines se karavi?? :

----------


## lamainmusain

> 1 mina se ploio???????????????
> limani kathe 15? 
> 
> 
> emeis oi dokimoi 18 eton 6 mines se karavi?? :


    Συμφοιτητης μου στην Kristen 2 φορες το εξαμηνο βγηκε εξω!!

----------


## lamainmusain

> ligo akrivo dwro.....


  Παντως αν αποφασησεις να του το στειλεις ρωτα πρωτα τι ταση και τι συχνοτητα δινει το βαπορι.Για δωρο παντως ειναι πολυ καλο και πρακτικο!

----------


## Eleni

> Παντως αν αποφασησεις να του το στειλεις ρωτα πρωτα τι ταση και τι συχνοτητα δινει το βαπορι.Για δωρο παντως ειναι πολυ καλο και πρακτικο!


ναι, πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά ως τώρα δεν τον έχω κόψει για τύπο που θα καθόταν μόνος του ούτε 1 λεπτό, έστω και για να παίξει... εκτός αν παίζει με παρέα... anyway... έχουμε μέλλον, θα το έχω κατα νου,
ένας συνάδελφός σας μου είπε να του πάρω ένα κομπολόι :-), για φθηνό μου φάνηκε... 300 ευρώ κάνει περίπου!!

45 μέρες συνέχεια στη θάλασσα με 10 ώρες στο προηγούμενο λιμάνι... όπως και να ναι είναι...

...ναι και γω ξέρω πως ο πρώτος του βαποριού δεν βγήκε καθόλου όλο το 10μηνο που κατσε... αλλά αυτό είναι μαζοχισμός πρώτης τάξης...

----------


## Nh04

Ola afta ginonte gia esas , tin oikogeneia! Oles oi thisies

----------


## Eleni

> Ola afta ginonte gia esas , tin oikogeneia! Oles oi thisies


... με περίεργο τρόπο εκφράζονται οι θυσίες για την οικογένεια! Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διατηρήσω τις αμφιβολίες μου :-)
Κάποιος που βάζει την οικογένεια σε προτεραιότητα στη ζωή του γίνεται δημόσιος υπάλληλος...
...εγώ απλά έχω γνωρίσει έναν άνθρωπο που έχει κάνει την προσωπική του επιλογή και την σέβομαι...
...άσε που με τον τυπικό τρόπο... δεν είμαι καν οικογένεια :-)

----------


## efouskayak

> ... με περίεργο τρόπο εκφράζονται οι θυσίες για την οικογένεια! Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διατηρήσω τις αμφιβολίες μου :-)
> Κάποιος που βάζει την οικογένεια σε προτεραιότητα στη ζωή του γίνεται δημόσιος υπάλληλος...
> ...εγώ απλά έχω γνωρίσει έναν άνθρωπο που έχει κάνει την προσωπική του επιλογή και την σέβομαι...
> ...άσε που με τον τυπικό τρόπο... δεν είμαι καν οικογένεια :-)


Αλίμονο αν μόνο οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι έβαζαν την οικογένεια τους για προτεραιότητα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί, ο επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός είναι προσωπική επιλογή του καθενός το κάνει πρώτα για τον εαυτό του και μετά για την οικογένεια του, ανεξαρτήτος επαγγέλματος.

----------


## Eleni

_(efouskayak:Αλίμονο αν μόνο οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι έβαζαν την οικογένεια τους για προτεραιότητα  )_

 ναι δίκιο έχεις,
...δεν είπα μόνο! και εννοούσα πρώτη προτεραιότητα
ήθελα να δώσω την έμφαση στην αντίθεση, οικογένεια/ο εαυτός σου = προσωπικός χρόνος (νομίζω πλέον πως οι σύγχρονοι το έχουν καταλάβει ότι τα λεφτά είναι απαραίτητα αλλά χωρίς τον απαραίτητο χρόνο δεν είναι τίποτα

_(efouskayak:Ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί, ο επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός είναι προσωπική επιλογή του καθενός το κάνει πρώτα για τον εαυτό του και μετά για την οικογένεια του, ανεξαρτήτος επαγγέλματος)_

συμφωνώ απόλυτα, άλλωστε είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να επιλέξει και τη μοναχικότητα... είτε είναι ναυτικός είτε δημ. υπάλληλος (ή όλα τα ενδιάμεσα!)

----------


## Eleni

Ότι και να κάνω όλα μου φαίνονται μέτρια, σχεδόν αδιάφορα, σχεδόν εκνευριστικά  Το μόνο που θέλω είναι νΆ ακούσω τη φωνή του, αλλά η γκρίνια απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου οπότε θα περιμένω όταν θα μπορώ να χαζογελάω μαζί του στο τηλέφωνο για να πάρω...
  Η γκρίνια απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου γενικά, ακόμα και δω που τα γράφω, θα τα μετανιώσω μετά, θέλω απλά να το πω, θα θελα μόνο να ήμουν μαζί του, τίποτα άλλο, μηχανικά τα κάνω όλα...
  Στο καλό...
  Περαστικά μου

----------


## Morgan

η γκρινια απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου οπως τα λες. υπομονη και βλεπεις

----------


## Eleni

εντάξει! Την έβγαλα καθαρή αυτές τις γιορτές! Ήμουν το καλύτερο κορίτσι! ¶ρχισα να γράφω τετράδιο "μη παραδοτέων γραμμάτων" όπου του γκρινιάζω ανενόχλητη... μετά όταν τα ξαναδιαβάζω βαριέμαι κι εγώ τον εαυτό μου! Οπότε μένει μόνο το ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι μου για αυτόν! Ευτυχώς...

----------


## Morgan

na eyxithw kai tou xronou h'na to afhsoume...??

----------


## Eleni

για ποιο πραγμα να ευχηθείς; και τι να αφησουμε; γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω;
 :Confused: 

 :Confused: 


> na eyxithw kai tou xronou h'na to afhsoume...??

----------


## Morgan

na eyxithw na mhn xreiastei na kaneis ypomoni tou xronou kai antithetws na eiste mazi?

----------


## Eleni

:Very Happy:  κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να ξαναχρειαστεί να κάνω υπομονή... μπορεί να ξαναπέσει χριστούγεννα... αρκεί να είμαστε μαζί... την άνοιξη... το καλοκαίρι... δε με νοιάζει.

----------


## Eleni

*14 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2007
valentine's day*
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!! ...και ειδικά σε όλους όσους έχουν σχέση με τη ναυτιλία... μια πολύ ερωτική οικογένεια!!
:-)

----------


## Chief

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> νέος μέλος στην παρέας σας αλλά όχι γιατί είμαι γυναίκα ναυτικού, αλλά γιατί μελετάω τη ζωή των γυναικών των ναυτικών. Είμαι υποψήφια διδακτωρ του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου με θέμα τις γυναικείες κοινότητες των ελληνικών ναυτότοπων. Είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή της έρευνάς μου και ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα το forum. Γράφτηκα αμέσως γιατί θα με ενδιέφερε, άντρες και γυναίκες, να μοιραστείτε μαζί μου τις εμπειρίες σας από τη ζωή δίπλα σε ναυτικό. Τα καλά και τα κακά. Τα εύκολα και τα δύσκολα. Τα όμορφα και τα άσχημα.
> Να ξέρετε ότι θαυμάζω τις γυναίκες των ναυτικών και τις θεωρώ ένα πολύ αδικημένο, μεγάλο κομμάτι της ελληνικής ναυτικής (και όχι μόνο) ιστορίας.
> Καληνύχτα


 
Αν συνεχίζετε να ενδιαφέρεστε γιά το θέμα σας, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου με private mail.

----------


## Olinaki

Πολύ Καλησπέρας κύριοι και κυριές καπετανιοι και καπετανισες,

Λέγομαι Ολίνα, και μένω πολύ μακρυα απο θάλασσες!(για την ακριβεια δεν εχω καμία σχέση μ αυτές με τον τρόπο που έχετε εσείς, ούτε κατάγομαι απο ναυτική οικογένεια ή συγγενική,καμία απολυτως σχέση).Για να συνεχίσω μένω κοντά σε βουνό και τη θάλασσα, ευτυχώς, την βλέπω μόνο το καλοκαίρι.Αλλά ο λόγος που ήρθα και γράφτηκα εδώ δεν ειναι τυχαίος.Μου ανακαλέσατε παλιά,για την ακρίβεια εφηβικά μου συναισθήματα.Κάποτε, βαθια επηρρεασμένη απο την ιστορία ενος ζευγαριου ηθελα να ΠΑΡΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ!Ναι, μάλιστα!Είχα επηρρεαστεί απο τον τροπο που ζούνε,ακουγα συνέχεια ιστορίες απο αυτο το ζευγάρι και επηρρεαζόμουν απο όλη αυτη την ρομαντική διάθεση και ατμόσφαιρα που ηπάρχει συνέχεια γύρω σου,που δε χάνεις ποτε το ενδοιαφέρον σου για τη ΖΩΗ, που,που,που,...Σκεφτόμουν πως θα ήταν κάτι το ιδανικό και πως ημουν διατεθημένη να το ζήσω με όλα τα καλα και τα άσχημα που έχει πιστεύοντας οτι τα ασχημα θα με επηρρέαζαν στο ελάχιστο!
 Με τον καιρο, μεγάλωσα, ωρίμασα και ανεπτυξα άλλες θεωρίες για τη ζώη, παρατώντας σιγα σιγα το ονειρό μου,κάνοντας άλλα σχέδια, δημιουργόντας άλλα πρότυπα, αφού δεν εμφανίζονταν και ευκαιρίες για μένα.Πάντα όμως, παρέμεινε ένα όνειρο...
 Έτσι λοιπόν έπεσα κατά "τύχη" πάνω σ αυτο το site, διαβασά για ανθρώπους σημαντικούς, έξυπνους, με ενδοιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες και για να πω την αληθεια μου, εδώ αυτό τον όνειρό μου πετάχτηκε στα σκουπίδια!Χωρίς να θέλω να σας κατηγορήσω (καλα κάνατε, αυτο ζήτε), είδα την ωμή αλήθεια και τρόμαξα!

Ετσι, λοιπόν γράφτηκα για να σας γνωρήσω και να ακούσω κι άλλες απο τις απόψεις σας για μια ΖΩΗ που εγώ την ονειρεύτηκα, ενώ εσεις την ζείτε!

Χαρηκα Πολύ 

Με εκτίμιση, Ολίνα

Υ.Γ. έχω ξεχωρήσει ορισμένες κυρίες που εν καιρώ θα σχολιάσω κάτι απο αυτά που έχουνε γράψει σ αυτή την στήλη,που είναι αρκετά για να τα απαντήσω όλα μαζί.Και για να ειμαι ειλικρινής τις θαυμάζω πολύ! :Razz:

----------


## Olinaki

Να δω τι θα πεί και η επιστήμων της παρέας για την περιπτωση μου... :Confused:

----------


## Eleni

Δεν ξέρω τι θα πει η επιστήμων της παρέας...
...αλλά το όνειρό σου μια χαρά ήταν...
αρκεί να το αναπροσαρμόσεις λίγο...
αν μπορείς να περνάς καλά και μόνη σου και αισθάνεσαι ότι έχεις αρκετά μέσα σου που σε καλύπτουν αλλά και σου περισσεύουν για κοινή χρήση με τον κύριο των ονείρων σου μια χαρά...
αυτό ισχύει βέβαια και σε οοοοοολες τις περιπτώσεις απλά δεν είναι τόσο ανάγκη να τεθεί το θέμα και συνήθως καλύπτεται από άλλες ανούσιες καταστάσεις όπως τα λεφτά, η διασκέδαση, οι επιλογές... βρίσκουν δηλαδή οι στεριανοί άλλους λόγους να τσακωθούν και δεν βλέπουν την ουσία, δεν αναλαμβάνουν δηλαδή την ευθύνη της πραγματικότητάς τους...
Με τον ναυτικό δεν έχεις επιλογή... ή την αναλαμβάνεις, ή δρόμο...
και αλήθεια σου το λέω... εγγύηση... είναι τέλεια. Αναρωτιέμαι έπρεπε να φτάσω ως εδώ για να το καταλάβω;;;;
Όσο για όλα τα άλλα... και από αυτά που ακούω και από αυτά που ζω... είναι όντως ρομαντικά και ο έρωτας έχει διάρκειααααα
εγώ προσωπικά νιώθω και θαυμασμό για την επαγγελματική επιλογή του... κάτι που μου συμβαίνει σπάνια... και κάτι που δυστυχώς οι άντρες το έχουν ανάγκη... (την επαγγελματική τους αναγνώριση και τον θαυμασμό από τη γυναίκα για τις επιλογές τους)
  Τώρα το ότι αυτοί υποφέρουν...ε... επιλογή τους είναι.... εγώ μπορώ απλά να κοιτάω και να θαυμάζω χαχαχα

----------


## Olinaki

Επιστήμονα εννοώ την *Αιμιλία* επάνω...
Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου Ελένη,το εκτιμώ, κι εχω να σου πώ ότι ΑΝ δεν είσαι προσωπικά με τον εαυτό σου καλά δεν πρόκειται να είσαι με κανέναν όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν όποιος "ημίθεος" κι αν είναι δίπλα σου ,όποιος κι αν είναι αυτός ότι δουλεία κι αν κάνει,κι αυτό το ξέρω πολύ καλά, κι ούτε ψάχνω να στηριχτώ σε εφήμερες απολάυσεις και να γεμίσω την ψυχή μου με αυτές!Δεν είμαι τόσο ΚΕΝΗ μέσα μου, ούτε θα ήμουν τόσο άδικη απέναντι σε έναν ναυτικό να τον προσεγγίσω μόνο για την επαγγελματική του θέση!Ο Θεός να φυλλάξει!¶λλωστε συζητάμε για ένα όνειρο παλιό το οποίο μπορεί, ίσως να υπάρχει ακόμα,...,αλλα είναι όντως αναπροσαρμοσμένο!

----------


## Eleni

hello και good morning
μου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφεις
ελπίζω μόνο να μην ήταν το ερέθισμα αυτά που έγραψα εγώ! :Smile: 
Γράφω αυτά που πιστεύω χωρίς απαραίτητα να απευθύνομαι σε κάποιο πρόσωπο συγκεκριμένα... :Smile:  δε γνωρίζω και κάποιον προσωπικά, δε μπορώ να έχω άποψη από 1-2 post!

anyway... πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό που είπες για την επαγγελματική θέση του ναυτικού... να το ακούσουν και οι ίδιοι μπας και παρηγορηθούν χιχι

εγώ προσωπικά όταν το πρωτοάκουσα, αλλά κι όπου λέω για ναυτικό... ανατριχίλες βγάζουν... το μόνο που έχουν να προσθέσουν στα μύρια "κακά" του επαγγέλματος είναι πως... εντάξει... αυτοί βγάζουν λεφτα...

Ανακάλυψα πως ούτε τα μεν ούτε τα δε ισχύουν... Εννοώ δεν έχουν την απήχηση που φαντάζεται ο κόσμος. Τα "κακά" δεν είναι και τόσο "κακά" και τα λεφτά τελικά περισσότερο πρόβλημα δημιουργούν παρά καλό είναι, στους ίδιους εννοώ... τα ίδια προβλήματα που δημιουργούν σε όλους όσους βγάζουν λεφτά αλλά βάλε πως ο ταξιδεύων ναυτικός δεν έχει επαφή με την οικογένειά του και μπορεί να τη στηρίζει μόνο οικονομικά... ε κάποια στιγμή αυτά τα "λεφτά" θα είναι το καυτό πρόβλημα... ή τελος πάντων θα το ονομάσουν ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ γιατί όλα τα άλλα... που να τα αγγίξουν... δύσκολα πράγματα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Olinaki

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι??Εσύ ήσουν προιδεασμένη με το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού?Είχες ακούσει κάτι? Ήξερες? Η' μετά τα έμαθες όλα μαζι?Μετα τα ανακαλυψες?Γιατί το να αποδεχτείς τόσο εύκολα όλη αυτή την κατάσταση πιστεύω, λεω, ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας ισχυρός έρωτας, που απλά προέκυψε, μια γέρη δόση μαζοχισμού, όπως λέτε κι εσείς, ή απλά να προέρχεσαι απο κάποια ναυτική οικογένεια όπου εκεί σε γνωρίζει το συνάφι σου σε κάποιο ναυτικό για μελλοντικό σύζηγο.Λεω...

Όσο για τα λεφτά συμφωνω απόλυτα!Αλλωστε το χρήμα θα μπορούσε να είναι ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ και για μια στεργιανη οικογένεια και για τον οποιοδήποτε, το χρήμα μπορεί να "ζαλίσει" τον καθένα.Αλλά πιστεύω οτι όταν ξέρεις με πόσο κόπο τα βγάζει ο καλός σου αυτά τα χρήματα, τα εκτιμάς διαφορετικά και ισως τα θεωρεις ένα κοινό  μεροκάματο, γιατι όντως προέρχονται απο - κάματο-!Κι έτσι αποφεύγεις τα "καλάμια"...

----------


## mastrokostas

...

Αλλά πιστεύω οτι όταν ξέρεις με πόσο κόπο τα βγάζει ο καλός σου αυτά τα χρήματα, τα εκτιμάς διαφορετικά και ισως τα θεωρεις ένα κοινό μεροκάματο, γιατι όντως προέρχονται απο - κάματο-!Κι έτσι αποφεύγεις τα "καλάμια"...[/quote]
Υπάρχουν τέτοιες γυναίκες?????? Μπράβο!!

----------


## Eleni

έλα Κώστα... να σαι πάλι με το καλό το λόγο...
χαχαχα

σου το χω πει... έτσι πιστεύεις; έτσι θα σου ρχονται!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

Ολινάκι
καταρχήν να πω πως μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς, δεν είμαι παντρεμένη, δεν έχω παιδιά... άρα τα λεφτά μου είναι λεφτά μου και τα λεφτά του, λεφτά του.
Αυτά που λέω είναι περισσότερο από παρατηρήσεις, διαβάσματα, φιλικές οικογένειες ναυτικών, απόψεις άλλων ναυτικών και φιλενάδων που είχαν ναυτικούς.

Ναι αρχικά είχα κακή άποψη για τους ναυτικούς, ενδόμυχα όμως πολύ γοητευμένη από δαύτους. Κι όταν λέω "κακή" εννοώ ότι είχα χεστεί επάνω μου γιατί νόμιζα πως η απουσία του θα είναι ανυπόφορη. Η ανασφάλειά μου ήταν στο +100 και όλα αυτά μαζί με ένα φόβο εγκατάλειψης που έχω κάνανε καλή σούπα.

  Ο έρωτας ναι ήταν η αιτία, όπως επίσης η έκπληξή μου που γνώρισα έναν άντρα ολίγον αλητάκι με τα όλα του ο οποίος όμως παραμένει πιο καθαρός από οποιοδήποτε άλλον ξέρω. Ε! Είχα μια περιέργεια! Από που ήρθε τούτο το φρούτο;;; χαχαχαχαχα

  Και μετά... ρίχτηκα μέσα, δεν αφήνω αναπάντητα ερωτήματα  στον εαυτό μου. Ε! Εφόσον ικανοποιήθηκα εις το έπακρον με τα αποτελέσματά μου... αποφάσισα να αφήσω τις μαλ***ες στην άκρη και να αντιμετωπίσω τις φοβίες μου. 

  Είδες;;; Πήρα και μάθημα
  Χιχιχιχι

  Ελπίζω να έδωσα κάποιες απαντήσεις...
  Και χαίρομαι που κάνεις ερωτήσεις και με βάζεις στην διαδικασία να θυμηθώ κι εγώ κάποια πράγματα...

PS Οχι δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά... χάρη μου κάνει που βρίσκεται στη ζωή μου... δεν υπάρχει κανένας μαζοχισμός...



> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι??Εσύ ήσουν προιδεασμένη με το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού?Είχες ακούσει κάτι? Ήξερες? Η' μετά τα έμαθες όλα μαζι?Μετα τα ανακαλυψες?Γιατί το να αποδεχτείς τόσο εύκολα όλη αυτή την κατάσταση πιστεύω, λεω, ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας ισχυρός έρωτας, που απλά προέκυψε, μια γέρη δόση μαζοχισμού, όπως λέτε κι εσείς, ή απλά να προέρχεσαι απο κάποια ναυτική οικογένεια όπου εκεί σε γνωρίζει το συνάφι σου σε κάποιο ναυτικό για μελλοντικό σύζηγο.Λεω...
> 
> Όσο για τα λεφτά συμφωνω απόλυτα!Αλλωστε το χρήμα θα μπορούσε να είναι ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ και για μια στεργιανη οικογένεια και για τον οποιοδήποτε, το χρήμα μπορεί να "ζαλίσει" τον καθένα.Αλλά πιστεύω οτι όταν ξέρεις με πόσο κόπο τα βγάζει ο καλός σου αυτά τα χρήματα, τα εκτιμάς διαφορετικά και ισως τα θεωρεις ένα κοινό  μεροκάματο, γιατι όντως προέρχονται απο - κάματο-!Κι έτσι αποφεύγεις τα "καλάμια"...

----------


## Olinaki

> PS Οχι δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά... χάρη μου κάνει που βρίσκεται στη ζωή μου... δεν υπάρχει κανένας μαζοχισμός...


Τρομακτικο!... :Surprised:

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα....

Ηρθα να παρω τα ισα των γυναικων....

Τι εννοω?!?! Διαβασα με προσοχη και με πολυ μεγαλη χαρα τα οσα εχουν γραφτει στα προηγουμενα ποστ και ειλικρινα χαρηκα που υπαρχουν ακομα *ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ* γυναικες....
Σαν απογονος ναυτικης οικογενειας...και εχωντας μια πολυ δυναμικη μανα (οι συνθηκες βεβαια πανω απ'ολα την εκαναν) με το χερι στην καρδια λεω οτι ενα σπιτι ναυτικου....κρατιεται *ΜΟΝΟ* απο την γυναικα.

Να εξηγησω...γιατι δικαιολογημενα η αποψη μου μπορει να παρεξηγηθει....
Ολοι οσοι εχουν γνωρισει η εχουνε σχεσεις με ναυτικους...ξερουν οτι ειναι πανω απ'ολα ντομπροι και καθαροι "*ΑΝΤΡΕΣ*".....(με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης)...

Ομως η φυση της δουλειας ειναι περιεργη...Οποιος δεν την εχει ζησει...λογικο ειναι να μη μπορει να καταλαβει.....

Οταν λοιπον πισω...στη φαμιλια υπαρχει μια γυναικα με "ναυτικη" αντιληψη των πραγματων και ναυτοσινη μεσα της....καταλαβαινει πολλα και προλαβαινει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ κακοτοπιες....


Προσωπικα δε ξερω κανενα που να ειχε κρυψει απο την καλη του...το επαγγελμα του..Αρα η αποφαση του να σταθεις διπλα σε ενα ναυτικο ειναι μεγαλη αποφαση...ητε την παιρνεις και γινεσαι μανα-πατερας-συζηγος-ερωμενη-πολυταξιδευτης!! ητε λες ενα απλο οχι και χωριζουν οι δρομοι σας...


Πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι γυναικες που εχουν το κουραγιο να περασουν μια τετοια ζωη και να μεγαλωσουν και *ΣΩΣΤΑ* τα παιδια τους ειναι πολυ λιγες...και πραγματικοι ηρωες!!

Το πιο κλασσικο παραδειγμα ειναι "γιος/κορη ναυτικου=κωλοπαιδι" (Μεγαλο κεφαλαιο που χωραει μεγαλη συζητηση)

Σιγουρα δεν ριχνω το γαντι στις γυναικες, ισα ισα που πιστευω οτι η ΜΑΝΑ σε ενα ναυτικο σπιτι ειναι ο Ναυαρχος (Οπως ειχε πει και μωρο η αδερφη μου..."εζω μπαμπα...η μαμα ειναι κατετανιος...εσυ..στο ζαπολι και στους νατες σου!!"
Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια λοιπον ξερω πως η γυναικα ειναι αυτη που κραταει το σπιτι....γιατι αν δεν...τοτε το  σπιτι...φουντο!!!

Για να μη μπω σε λεπτομερειες..διαχειρησης οικονομικων...ανατροφη κτλ...!!

Ηρθε το τζοβενο να μας την πει ε?!?! 

Αποψη ειναι...και σιγουρα μπορει να ειναι και λανθασμενη.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Παντα με φιλικη διαθεση (γιατι γραπτος λογος ειναι..εγω...μηχανικος ειμαι, δε ξερω να τον χειριζομαι και πολυ καλα...) οποτε παρεξηγησεις γινονται!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια χαρά τα λές και μια χαρά χειρίζεσαι το λόγο φίλε Ξενοκράτη!
Καλά τα ¶ρλεκιν αλλά αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι η πραγματικότητα μια κι εγώ από τέτοια οικογένεια προέρχομαι.
Θα ήθελα να αναπτύξεις τα θέματα που έθεσες και περισσότερεο από τη μεριά των παιδιών.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Tα αρλεκιν φιλε Παναγιωτη....ουτε για μεσα στο βαπορι να περναει η ωρα δεν ειναι!! Η αληθεια ειναι δυστηχως δυσκολη και βαρεια...απαιτει κοτσια....
Τωρα στο θεμα που εθηξες ειναι λιγο λεπτο...και επειδη γενικοτερα δεν γνωριζω το κλιμα του λογου και της γραφης στο forum, δεν θα ηθελα να παρεξηγηθω.....
Εννοω ομως το αυτονοητο...Ναι ολα τα παιδια των ναυτικων ειμαστε προβληματικα....και ειμαι ο πρωτος που λεω οτι ειμαι "καλομαθημενος"

Οταν εχεις να δεις σε ηλικια 5-6-7 χρονων τον μπαμπα σου 12-13 ισως και 18-20 μηνες και αυτο που κοιτας ειναι μια φωτογραφια στο σαλονι για να μη ξεχασεις πως μοιαζεις....

Οταν μεσανυχτα χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο, πεταγεσε μεστον υπνο σου και η ΠΡΩΤΗ κουβεντα που θα πεις ειναι...."Ο ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ακους το vhf απτον παρακτειο και περιμενεις να ακουσεις το "ετοιμος" για να μιλησεις...κιας εισαι μολις 6 χρονων....σε κανουν διαφορετικο παιδι απο τα υπολοιπα....


Και εκει ειναι που παιζει το ρολο της η μανα....Ημουνα τυχερος να εχω μια μανα-πατερα ΛΕΒΕΝΤΗΣΑ!! Νανε καλα....με εμαθε να λεω "Πρωτα ο Μπαρμπα-Νικολας" και μετα ολα τα αλλα...

Οταν βλεπεις η ακους στις ειδησεις...τυφωνας εκει...και ξερεις οτι καπου εκει ειναι και ενας δικος σου ανθρωπος, ολα αυτα....ας σε κανουν και λιγο κωλοπαιδο.....

Ειχα οπως ειπα την τυχη η μανα μου να ειναι λεβεντης...Δε μας αφηνε να καταλαβουμε πραγματα που δεν επρεπε και να μας φορτωσει με αγωνιες σε τρυφερη ηλικια...οπως επεισης ηταν αυτη που οταν ξεμπαρκαρηζε ο καπτα-δημητρης....κρατουσε τα γκεμια και στις 2 πλευρες (εμενα και της αδερφης μου και του μπαμπα) για να μην το "παρακανει" λογω.....ξερετε...!!

Μπορω πραγματικα να γραφω  για ωρες και να εξηγω και να λεω πραγματα και καταστασεις που αν δεν της εχεις δει απο μεσα....ουτε που φανταζεσαι....Δε θα ξεχασω ποτε στη ζωη μου μια καθηγητρια Αγγλικων λιγες μερες πριν κλησει το φροντηστηριο για πασχα...μας ρωτησε (εμενα και την μικρη) αν θα παρει "αδεια" για τα Χριστουγεννα.....(εμεις γελαγαμε)!!

Δε λεω...εχει πολλα καλα....τα οποια αν δε βαριεστε μπορω να τα αναφερω....οταν λοιπον τα παιδια που μεγαλωνουν σε ενα "δυσκολο" ας το πουμε περιβαλλον....δεν εχουν και την σωστη χειραφετηση απο την συμβουλο(ΜΑΜΑ-ΜΠΑΜΠΑ) πινελοπη...τοτε...παει...ξυνησε το γλυκο....

Και εκει ειναι που φτανουμε και λεμε....."κωλοπαιδια ναυτικων" και ενα σωρρο ακομα κοσμητικα....Το τι μπορει να κανει ο καθενας στο σπιτι του βεβαια και στη οικογενεια του....Δεν εχει να κανει με το επαγκελμα του...Απλα λογω κλιματος αναφερομαστε σε συγκεκριμενες οικογενειες....

Σας κουρασα ???

----------


## Olinaki

[quote=Ξενοκράτης;33636]

Εννοω ομως το αυτονοητο...Ναι ολα τα παιδια των ναυτικων ειμαστε προβληματικα....και ειμαι ο πρωτος που λεω οτι ειμαι "καλομαθημενος"

Αυτό......(δεν το δέχομαι!)
 [quote]

[quote=Ξενοκράτης;33636]
Οταν μεσανυχτα χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο, πεταγεσε μεστον υπνο σου και η ΠΡΩΤΗ κουβεντα που θα πεις ειναι...."Ο ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ακους το vhf απτον παρακτειο και περιμενεις να ακουσεις το "ετοιμος" για να μιλησεις...κιας εισαι μολις 6 χρονων....σε κανουν διαφορετικο παιδι απο τα υπολοιπα....

Με αυτό.......   Σε διαχωρίζουν Πολύ απο ένα προβληματικό παιδί!
[quote]

[quote=Ξενοκράτης;33636]
Οταν βλεπεις η ακους στις ειδησεις...τυφωνας εκει...και ξερεις οτι καπου εκει ειναι και ενας δικος σου ανθρωπος, ολα αυτα....ας σε κανουν και λιγο κωλοπαιδο.....

Επαυξάνω!
[quote]


[quote=Ξενοκράτης;33636]
Ειχα οπως ειπα την τυχη η μανα μου να ειναι λεβεντης...Δε μας αφηνε να καταλαβουμε πραγματα που δεν επρεπε και να μας φορτωσει με αγωνιες σε τρυφερη ηλικια...οπως επεισης ηταν αυτη που οταν ξεμπαρκαρηζε ο καπτα-δημητρης....κρατουσε τα γκεμια και στις 2 πλευρες (εμενα και της αδερφης μου και του μπαμπα) για να μην το "παρακανει" λογω.....ξερετε...!! ---> Αυτό δε το κατάλαβα... :Razz: 

Ας σκεφτεί κανείς όμως, πως μπορεί να είναι μια οικογένεια με προβληματική Μάνα, έστω και στεργιανή, και πως μια οικογένεια ολόκληρη είναι τότε προβληματική.Ας φανταστεί κανείς μια Μάνα χωρίς πυγμή σε μια ναυτική οικογένεια, μια πότισσα, μια με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα ή το οτιδήποτε,.. και τι καταστροφικό που μπορεί να είναι όλο αυτό για τα παιδιά.Τοτε απλα λέμε δοξα σοι ο Θεός!Προχωράμε και τα τυχόν "προβληματικά" που βλέπουμε εμείς σε παιδια ναυτικών να φαίνονται ύστερα απόλυτα υγειη και ώριμα σε σχέση με τα παιδιά άλλων οικογενειών!

Νομίζω δηλ. ότι είναι πολύ σκληρό να ακούς κανένα να μιλάει έτσι για αυτά τα παιδιά.Ναι, σίγουρα είναι αναλόγως σκληρό το ότι δεν ζουν τον πατέρα τους και τον στερούνται δυναμικά, και ακόμα ακόμα να ζυγίσει κανείς και  την υπερπροσπάθεια που πρέπει να κάνει μία τέτοια μάνα για διατηρήσει υγιης τις ψυχούλες τους. Αλλά αυτό πιστεύω δεν τα φτάνει στο σημείο να γίνουν κατά γενική ομολογία και κατηγορηματικά τα "προβληματικά" παιδια της κοινωνίας.


Θελώ πολύ να πείς - και συγνώμη αν σου είναι σκληρό- αν ποτέ έχεις ακούσει προσωπικά σχόλια απο τον περίγυρο σου...Όπως "προβληματικό" παιδί, "κακομαθημένο", ή αντίστοιχα.."Πολύ ώριμος για την ηλικία του.."
[quote]

Και μιάς και μιλάμε και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο,..προέρχομαι απο μία αρκούντος "καλομαθημένη" οικογενεια απο την οποία  θα μπορούσα να έχω βγεί τρομερά προβληματικό άτομο (...μπορεί και να μαι! :Wink: , όλοι μας έχουμε τις παραξενιές μας), όπως αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και στον καθένα,αλλά δε σε στέλνει και στο τρελλάδικο!


[quote=Ξενοκράτης;33636]
Σας κουρασα ???
[quote]
Με τίποτα!Θέλω κι άλλα...

[quote]

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Εχεις δικιο...το διατυπωσα λανθασμενα και παρεξηγηθηκε....ισως πιο δοκιμος ορος να ηταν ιδιαιτερα και οχι προβληματικα.....Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να μειωσω τα παιδια των ναυτικων...παιδια ειναι και αυτα και μπορει να βγουν απο αστερια μεχρι ρεμαλια...δεν εχει να κανει!!

Μερικοι μπερδευουν την Στρατιωτικη πειθαρχεια με την ναυτοσυνη.....Οταν λοιπον ενα παιδακι...καταλαβει το λογο που ΔΕΝ πρεπει να μιλαει ταυτοχρωνα, ισως το κανουν διαφορετικο....οχι προβληματικο οπως αστοχα ειπα.

Στο τριτο σκελος που λες οτι δεν καταλαβες.....Ενοουσα οτι καθε φορα που ξεμπαρκαριζε ο πατερας μου....ειτε επειδη του λειπαμε...ειτε επειδη ηθελε να καλυψει καποια κομματια αγαπης και δεν ηξερε πως...το παρακανε με δωρα-χατηρια κτλ!! Φυσικα οσο ελειπε υπηρχε μια σειρα που ακολουθουσαμε...απο την ωρα του υπνου, μεχρι το ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα θα ειχε παγωτο η σοκολατα.....και καθε φορα που ξεμπαρκαριζε αυτη η σειρα χαλαγε (σου λεω το λιγοτερο!) αλλα και παλι η μαμα...σκυλιαζε....δεν ηθελε να κωλοπαιδιζουμε για κανενα λογο!! Μας ειχε εμφυσησει οτι δεν εχει να κανει με το οτι λειπει η ειναι εδω...ΑΥΤΗ ειναι η δουλεια του και οχι επειδη ξεμπαρκαρησε παει να πει οτι τον κανουμε και οτι θελουμε και χαλαμε την σειρα μας..!!

Το να υπαρχει μια προβληματικη κατασταση μεσα σε ενα σπιτι δημιουργει τελειως αλου ειδους πρβληματα (κατα τη γνωμη μου) και φυσικα δεν εχει να κανει με το αν η οικογενεια ειναι ναυτικη η μη!! Αν οπως ειπες η μητερα της οικογενειας αντιμετωπιζει τετοιου ειδους προβληματα...τοτε...ΟΝΤΩΣ το σπιτι βρισκεται σε κινδυνο....ειτε μιλαμε για ναυτικη ητε για στεριανη οικογενεια!

Στο ζουμι τωρα...Οπως σου ειπα εχω μια πολυ δυναμικη μανουλα (νανε καλα!) οποτε οσες φορες προσπαθησαν να υπονοησουν κατι τετοιο....ελαβαν και την αναλογη συμπεριφορα....Παντα ελεγε η μανα μου....ΔΙκα μου παιδια ειναι..το τι τα εκανα (καλομαθημενα η κακομαθημενα) ειναι δικος μου λογαριασμος!! Βεβαια μπορω να πω οτι σε σχεση με πολλα παιδια ναυτικων εγω και η αδερφη μου ειμαστε αρκετα διαφορετικα.....Δε μαθαμε να ζηταμε, αλλα με χαρα να δεχομαστε οτι μας δινοταν....(μεγαλη κουβεντα η παιδοψυχολογια τελικα!)

Σιγουρα υπονοουμενα αφηνωνταν απο τον κυκλο τον οικογενειακο και πολλες φορες προσπαθησαν να με "μειωσουν" με το γεγονος οτι ειμαι "καλομαθημενος" και οτι τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ...εχεις το μπαμπα σου που ταξιδευει και σου φερνει οτι θες...και κατι τετοιες αηδιες....λες και ηταν ο χαλιφης ελ-πουζαχ....!!!

Γενικοτερα εγω σαν πιο κοινωνικο πλασμα (απο την μικρη που την φωναζαμε και μπουμπουλινα!) ειχα την εικονα του καλου και ωριμου παιδιου....Ισως η υπερβολικη αγαπη προς τον πατερα μου (καλλιεργημενη απο την μητερα μου φυσικα) με εκανε να καταλαβω απο αρκετα μικρη ηλικια την σημασια του μπαμπα-ναυτικου και να προσπαθησω να παρω την θεση του..
Με ποια εννοια....Το οτι προσπαθουσα να στηριζω τη μανα μου οσο μπορουσα κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου...."Εισαι η μεσαια κωλονα του σπιτιου μου" μου ελεγε παντα ο καπτα-Δημητρης....


Γενικοτερα σαν "ελατωμα" που εχουμε ιδικοτερα τα αγορια απο ναυτικες οικογενειες ειναι η ελειψει εντονης αποφασιστηκοτητας και μερικες φορες η ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης......Με τον καιρο και την ηλικια φυσικα αυτο διωρθωνεται...αλλα με οσους το εχω συζητησει συμφωνησαν!! (Δεν ειναι κακο!!)

(Ασχετο αλλα μου ερχονται πολλες εικονες απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια γραφωντας και σας ευχαριστω που μου θυμιζεται αυτες τις ωραιες αναμνησεις!!)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι μου θύμισες Ξενοκράτη!!!
Για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν γιατί τα νυχτερινά ξυπνήματα, κάτι η διαφορά ώρας, κάτι οι βάρδιες, κάτι η σειρά των πλοίων που ήθελαν να μιλήσουν, δεν έπεφταν τα τηλέφωνα στις πιο κατάλληλες ώρες για μας. Και έπρεπε να μιλήσεις με το "έτοιμος" δηλαδή να μιλήσεις όταν έλεγε ο άλλος "έτοιμος" και όταν τέλειωνες τη φράση σου να έλεγες το ίδιο για να σου απαντήσει.
Όσο για την αγωνία που ακούγαμε τις ειδήσεις για τυφώνες, πολιτικές ταραχές κ.λπ. αν ήταν σε ένα μέρος του κόσμου που ήταν κοντά το καράβι ...άστα!
Και μην ξεχνάς ότι είμαστε τυχεροί που οι πατεράδες μας γυρίσανε από όλα τα μπάρκα τους γιατί ξέρω κανα δύο περιπτώσεις που δεν γυρίσανε.
Όσο για το θέμα της διαπαιδαγώγησης πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Aκριβως...!! Βεβαια αμα δεν τα εχεις ζησει....εεε....δε τα θεωρεις και τιποτα ιδιαιτερο....Εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια...και ακομα τα θυμαμε και....!!!

Σιγουρα ημασταν τυχεροι...Και φυσικα εκτος απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες να θημισω σε οσους δεν εχουν καθησει αρκετο καιρο μεσα σε βαπορι...οτι δεν ειναι και ο πιο "ευκολος" εργασιακος τοπος.....αρκει λιγο λαδι η πετραιλεο στη κουβερτα (καταστρωμα) για να πεσεις και να χτυπησεις ΠΟΛΥ ασχημα!!

(καπου σε καποιο ποστ σου ειχα διαβασει το πρωτο πραγμα που ακουει ενας επισκεπτης σε βαπορι "αν δε πιανει το χερι σου, δε κουνει το ποδι σου!!")

Δε λεω..υπαρχουν και αλλα, πολλα δυσκολα επαγγελματα.....εεε..εμεις γιαυτο μιλαμε τωρα...!!!

Στο θεμα της διαπαιδαγωγησης....Νομιζω οτι απλα λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και φυσικα απο φιλους, γνωστους και αλλες ναυτικες οικεγενεις...πραγματικα γεγονοτα!! Παντου υπαρχουν ακροτητες βεβαια...!!

Δε θα  ξεχασω ποτε μια φορα που περναγαμε στο τελωνειο του πειραια, μπροστα οι κορες του chief(1oς μηχανικος)....κρατωντας μια μεγαλη μαυρη σακουλα με αστακους, ρωτηθηκαν απο τον τελωνειακο υπαλληλο τι εχει μεσα η σακουλα...(η μαμα διπλα ε?!!?), και πεταχτηκε το πιτσιφρικι...ηλικιας 12-13 χρονων...και του απανταει: "Αστακους εχει μεσα εργατη....αυτα που τρωνε οι πλουσιοι....αλλα που να ξερεις εσυ" Συχαθηκα τον εαυτο μου....μουρθε να το βουτηξω απτα κοτσιδια και να το κοπαναω κατω σα χταποδι....!! 
Τετοια παραδειγματα και Ιστοριες....Απλα εκει ειναι το θεμα που ειπωθηκε και σε αλλα ποστ, το κατα ποσο ο ρολος της μητερας-συζηγου σε μια ναυτικη οικογενεια...ειναι σημαντικος/καταλλητικος για να κρατηθει ενα σπιτι!!! Νομιζω εχω πει ε?!?! Η να το ξαναπω?!?!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Τι μου θύμισες Ξενοκράτη!!!
> Για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν γιατί τα νυχτερινά ξυπνήματα, κάτι η διαφορά ώρας, κάτι οι βάρδιες, κάτι η σειρά των πλοίων που ήθελαν να μιλήσουν, δεν έπεφταν τα τηλέφωνα στις πιο κατάλληλες ώρες για μας. Και έπρεπε να μιλήσεις με το "έτοιμος" δηλαδή να μιλήσεις όταν έλεγε ο άλλος "έτοιμος" και όταν τέλειωνες τη φράση σου να έλεγες το ίδιο για να σου απαντήσει.....


αν και οι εποχες αυτες περασαν οριστικα, δεν ειναι τοσο μακρια οσο ισως καποιοι νομιζουμε... 10 μολις χρονια πισω να παμε...καπως ετσι ηταν, γιατι ακομα ο δορυφορος ηταν απιαστος.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Ετσι ειναι....τελοι δεκαετιας 80...αρχες και μεσα δεκαετιας 90....
Εποχες που δουλευαν με "παρακτειους", (θερμοπυλες για τους παλαιοτερους που θυμουντε!) για να εποκοινωνησεις με εξω....Τωρα....Δορυφοροι....!!!

----------


## Olinaki

Ξενοκράτη μου διαβασα με πολυ προσοχή όλα όσα έγραψες!Ανεκτίμητα. Οι εμπειρίες σας είναι θυσαυρός...

_ΔΙκα μου παιδια ειναι..το τι τα εκανα (καλομαθημενα η κακομαθημενα) ειναι δικος μου λογαριασμος!!_ Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!Αντίστοιχα να αναφέρω και μια ανύπαντρη μητέρα ή ακόμη χειρότερα μια χωρησμένη, εκεί όμως ο πατέρας είναι ανύπαρκτός ή ακόμα χειρότερα προβληματικός.Δε θέλω όμως να τις βάζω στην ίδια κατηγορία.Η Μάνες αυτές έχουν στήριγμα μόνο που βρίσκεται λίγο μακρυά.Τι να πούνε και αυτοι οι πατεράδες που λυσσομανάνε στα καράβια, αυτοί δε θέλουν στήριγμα? Η θα μείνουν μια ζωη ανύπαντροι και άτεκνοι?? Όχι Αγαπώ Οικογένεις Ναυτικών!Έχουν πλούσια τα ελέη του Θεού, απ όλες τις απόψεις!Δόξα το Θεό να λέμε...

_Με ποια εννοια....Το οτι προσπαθουσα να στηριζω τη μανα μου οσο μπορουσα κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου...."Εισαι η μεσαια κωλονα του σπιτιου μου" μου ελεγε παντα ο καπτα-Δημητρης....
_ 
Αυτό το φαντάστηκα!Πρόωρη ωρίμανση..Δεν κάνει κακό πιστεύω(Ακόμα ενα plus δηλαδη..)

_Γενικοτερα σαν "ελατωμα" που εχουμε ιδικοτερα τα αγορια απο ναυτικες οικογενειες ειναι η ελειψει εντονης αποφασιστηκοτητας και μερικες φορες η ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης......Με τον καιρο και την ηλικια φυσικα αυτο διωρθωνεται...αλλα με οσους το εχω συζητησει συμφωνησαν!!

_Με ποιά έννοια αυτό?Γιατί να έχετε έλλειψη αποφασιστηκότητας? Ποιος σας πήραξε?? ΕΕΕ???? Η έχεις την εντύπωση ότι τα σημερινά παιδια τα στεργιανα βασικα γιατι είναι περισσότερα, είναι αποφασιτικά και παίρνουν πρωτοβουλίες? Ε, καλά τωρα...(Και πως γίνεται ενώ ωριμάζετε νωρίς να μην είστε αποφασιστηκοί??Μπερδεύτηκα!:P)


λες και ηταν ο χαλιφης ελ-πουζαχ....!!! :lol:lol:lol Τι όνομα είναι αυτο!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

 :Sad:  Τι σημαίνει "αν δεν πιανει το χέρι σου, δεν κουνει το πόδι σου"...???(Η Ασχετη)

Συχαθηκα τον εαυτο μου....μουρθε να το βουτηξω απτα κοτσιδια και να το κοπαναω κατω σα χταποδι....!!  lol :Very Happy:  Τρομερή σκηνη! :lol:lol!!

Sorry για το "τίποτα" που πόσταρα..αν σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο να ρωτήσω δε θα διστάσω,με καλύψατε αρκετά.Και συγνώμη..

Για να πώ τώρα που θυμάμαι γνώρησα κι εγω κάποτε ένα παιδάκι ναυτικού σε νεαρή ηλικία.Ο χαρκτήρας του : Μοιάζει λίγο με αυτό που περιγράφεις σαν "κωλοπαίδι", αλλα εγω θα το έλεγα κάπως αλλιώς ... "επαναστάτης με Αιτία"!!. Ήταν λιγο free στις απόψεις του, λίγο "μπροστά", μεγαλωμένος με αρκετές ανέσεις, πολλές γνώσεις, πανέξυπνο παιδί! Ίσως λίγο στερημένο απο την έλλειψη του πατέρα, αλλά αυτό δε φαινόταν πουθενά και καθόλου.Λατρεία με την μανούλα!Μπορει να την είχε αναφέρει και 10 φόρες μέσα στα πρώτα λεπτά γνωριμίας. Πάντως, τρομερά ενδοιαφέρον χαρακτήρας και με πολύ πλούσιο συναισθηματικό κοσμο!Ευαισθητούλης.Καλα να ναι όπου να ναι..Ηθελε να να πάει νε δουλέψει σε καράβι.  

Και φυσικά γερές βάσεις με την προοπτική ενός καλού συζηγου!Πολύ καλό παιδι!Αντράκι!

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Ξενοκράτη μου διαβασα με πολυ προσοχή όλα όσα έγραψες!Ανεκτίμητα. Οι εμπειρίες σας είναι θυσαυρός...


Νασε καλα...αυτος ειναι και ο λογος του forum...Nομιζω δηλαδη!!  :Very Happy: 




> Δε θέλω όμως να τις βάζω στην ίδια κατηγορία.Η Μάνες αυτές έχουν στήριγμα μόνο που βρίσκεται λίγο μακρυά.


 Ακριβως αυτο το σημειο ενοουσα οταν ελεγα οτι ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα σε μια τετοια σχεση ανδρογυνου....Σιγουρα ειναι στηρηγματα...Και οσοι ειναι και σωστοι οικογενιαρχες (παρα πολλοι ομωλογουμενος) ειναι ΠΟΛΥ δυνατο στιρηγμα και ας ειναι μακρυα...
Αν ειχατε την δυνατοτητα να δειτε πως αλλαζει ενας ναυτικος στον τροπο ομιλιας του τη στιγμη που πιανει το τηλεφωνο να μιλησει στο σπιτι του....!!




> Τι να πούνε και αυτοι οι πατεράδες που λυσσομανάνε στα καράβια, αυτοί δε θέλουν στήριγμα? Η θα μείνουν μια ζωη ανύπαντροι και άτεκνοι??


Εγω συμφωνω απολυτα με την αποψη σου....Οσες φορες ομως το εχω συζητησει με τον Καπτα-Δημητρη μου λεει παντα το ιδιο πραγμα: "Οσες ζωες και να ζουσα...οσες φορες και να ξαναγεννιομουνα...παλι καπετανιος θα γινομουνα....με την μονη διαφορα οτι δεν θα εκανα οικογενεια" 
Επειδη οσοι γνωριζουν ναυτικους ξερουν οτι τα λογια τους ειναι λιγοστα..μετρημενα και σκληρα (για τους εξω απτο χωρο!) στεναχωριομουνα που "θεωρουσα" οτι δεν ηθελε την οικεγενεια του....
Κατα βαθος κρυβουν ΟΛΟΙ τους μικρα παιδια...που απτην λαχταρα που τους λειπουμε...προτημουν να μενουν μονοι στην ζωη παρα να εχουνε και την εννοια των αγαπημενων προσωπων τους πισω.....(Αργησα πολυ να το καταλαβω αυτο ομως...)




> Όχι Αγαπώ Οικογένεις Ναυτικών!Έχουν πλούσια τα ελέη του Θεού, απ όλες τις απόψεις!Δόξα το Θεό να λέμε...


Οσες σωστες οικογενεις ξερω ναυτικες.....Εχουν περισσεια αγαπης...Πραγματικα νιωθω τυχερος...και αν ειχα το "δικαιωμα" της επιλογης για το ποια οικογενεια θα μεγαλωνα...παλι ναυτικη θα διαλεγα...
Και το Μπαρμπα-Νικολα μη ξεχναμε....εχουμε τοσες ψυχες στις θαλασσες...Στη πλωρη τους ο Μπαρμπα-Νικολας ναχουνε καλα ταξιδια...




> Με ποιά έννοια αυτό?Γιατί να έχετε έλλειψη αποφασιστηκότητας? Ποιος σας πήραξε?? ΕΕΕ???? Η έχεις την εντύπωση ότι τα σημερινά παιδια τα στεργιανα βασικα γιατι είναι περισσότερα, είναι αποφασιτικά και παίρνουν πρωτοβουλίες? Ε, καλά τωρα...(Και πως γίνεται ενώ ωριμάζετε νωρίς να μην είστε αποφασιστηκοί??Μπερδεύτηκα!:P)


Ελειψη της *εντονης* παρουσιας του μπαμπα απτο σπιτι....μερικες φορες ψυχολογικα υπαρχουν αναστολες σε πρωτοβουλιες και αποφασεις..Υπερ ευαισθισιες και εντονο το συναισθημα....Η ωριμοτητα εχει να κανει στον τροπο σκεψης και αντιμετοπισης καποιων καταστασεων....Φυσικα επειδη μιλαμε για παιδικες ψυχολογιες...τα πραγματα συγουρα ειναι πολυ πιο πολυπλοκα....





> Τι σημαίνει "αν δεν πιανει το χέρι σου, δεν κουνει το πόδι σου"...???(Η Ασχετη)


Το πιο ευκολο πραγμα ειναι να χτυπησεις πανω σε ενα βαπορι....Αν εχεις μπει σε βαπορι θα εχεις δει οτι παντου εχει "να πιανεσε"...Ακομα και σε περιπτωσεις που το βαπορι δεν κουναει...το να πεσεις και να χτυπησεις ειναι πανευκολο...γιαυτο...ΠΡΩΤΑ πιανουνε τα χερια μας...και μετα περπαταμε (με τα ποδια ανοιχτα για το μποτζι!!) Ακομα και στους αλουεδες (διαδρομους) εχει κουπαστες δεξια-αριστερα για να πιανεσε!! Μη πω για τις σκαλες με καιρο!!! Εκει αμα δε πιανεσε...ουτε ανεβαινεις...ουτε κατεβαινεις!!





> Συχαθηκα τον εαυτο μου....μουρθε να το βουτηξω απτα κοτσιδια και να το κοπαναω κατω σα χταποδι....!!  lol Τρομερή σκηνη! :lol:lol!!


Πραγματικα απο τις λιγες φορες που ενιωσα τοσο ασχημα και δεν εφταιγα εγω....





> Για να πώ τώρα που θυμάμαι γνώρησα κι εγω κάποτε ένα παιδάκι ναυτικού σε νεαρή ηλικία.Ο χαρκτήρας του : Μοιάζει λίγο με αυτό που περιγράφεις σαν "κωλοπαίδι", αλλα εγω θα το έλεγα κάπως αλλιώς ... "επαναστάτης με Αιτία"!!. Ήταν λιγο free στις απόψεις του, λίγο "μπροστά", μεγαλωμένος με αρκετές ανέσεις, πολλές γνώσεις, πανέξυπνο παιδί! Ίσως λίγο στερημένο απο την έλλειψη του πατέρα, αλλά αυτό δε φαινόταν πουθενά και καθόλου.Λατρεία με την μανούλα!Μπορει να την είχε αναφέρει και 10 φόρες μέσα στα πρώτα λεπτά γνωριμίας. Πάντως, τρομερά ενδοιαφέρον χαρακτήρας και με πολύ πλούσιο συναισθηματικό κοσμο!Ευαισθητούλης.Καλα να ναι όπου να ναι..Ηθελε να να πάει νε δουλέψει σε καράβι.  
> 
> Και φυσικά γερές βάσεις με την προοπτική ενός καλού συζηγου!Πολύ καλό παιδι!Αντράκι!


Αυτο που αλλοι λενε "κωλοπαιδισμο" πολυ σωστα το μετεφρασες σε ΑΝΤΡΑΚΙ....(οχι υποτιμητικα!!)...Εντονος συναισθηματικος τροπος....διαβασμενος οπως ειπες, με αναγκη για γνωση και πανω απ'ολα τη μανουλα!! Ετσι οπως τα λες...λιγο πολυ ειμαστε ολα τα αγορια απο ναυτικες οικογενειες....Νανε καλα οι "μανουλες"

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Ξενοκράτη μου διαβασα με πολυ προσοχή όλα όσα έγραψες!Ανεκτίμητα. Οι εμπειρίες σας είναι θυσαυρός...


Νασε καλα...αυτος ειναι και ο λογος του forum...Nομιζω δηλαδη!!  :Very Happy: 




> Δε θέλω όμως να τις βάζω στην ίδια κατηγορία.Η Μάνες αυτές έχουν στήριγμα μόνο που βρίσκεται λίγο μακρυά.


 Ακριβως αυτο το σημειο ενοουσα οταν ελεγα οτι ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα σε μια τετοια σχεση ανδρογυνου....Σιγουρα ειναι στηρηγματα...Και οσοι ειναι και σωστοι οικογενιαρχες (παρα πολλοι ομωλογουμενος) ειναι ΠΟΛΥ δυνατο στιρηγμα και ας ειναι μακρυα...
Αν ειχατε την δυνατοτητα να δειτε πως αλλαζει ενας ναυτικος στον τροπο ομιλιας του τη στιγμη που πιανει το τηλεφωνο να μιλησει στο σπιτι του....!!




> Τι να πούνε και αυτοι οι πατεράδες που λυσσομανάνε στα καράβια, αυτοί δε θέλουν στήριγμα? Η θα μείνουν μια ζωη ανύπαντροι και άτεκνοι??


Εγω συμφωνω απολυτα με την αποψη σου....Οσες φορες ομως το εχω συζητησει με τον Καπτα-Δημητρη μου λεει παντα το ιδιο πραγμα: "Οσες ζωες και να ζουσα...οσες φορες και να ξαναγεννιομουνα...παλι καπετανιος θα γινομουνα....με την μονη διαφορα οτι δεν θα εκανα οικογενεια" 
Επειδη οσοι γνωριζουν ναυτικους ξερουν οτι τα λογια τους ειναι λιγοστα..μετρημενα και σκληρα (για τους εξω απτο χωρο!) στεναχωριομουνα που "θεωρουσα" οτι δεν ηθελε την οικεγενεια του....
Κατα βαθος κρυβουν ΟΛΟΙ τους μικρα παιδια...που απτην λαχταρα που τους λειπουμε...προτημουν να μενουν μονοι στην ζωη παρα να εχουνε και την εννοια των αγαπημενων προσωπων τους πισω.....(Αργησα πολυ να το καταλαβω αυτο ομως...)




> Όχι Αγαπώ Οικογένεις Ναυτικών!Έχουν πλούσια τα ελέη του Θεού, απ όλες τις απόψεις!Δόξα το Θεό να λέμε...


Οσες σωστες οικογενεις ξερω ναυτικες.....Εχουν περισσεια αγαπης...Πραγματικα νιωθω τυχερος...και αν ειχα το "δικαιωμα" της επιλογης για το ποια οικογενεια θα μεγαλωνα...παλι ναυτικη θα διαλεγα...
Και το Μπαρμπα-Νικολα μη ξεχναμε....εχουμε τοσες ψυχες στις θαλασσες...Στη πλωρη τους ο Μπαρμπα-Νικολας ναχουνε καλα ταξιδια...




> Με ποιά έννοια αυτό?Γιατί να έχετε έλλειψη αποφασιστηκότητας? Ποιος σας πήραξε?? ΕΕΕ???? Η έχεις την εντύπωση ότι τα σημερινά παιδια τα στεργιανα βασικα γιατι είναι περισσότερα, είναι αποφασιτικά και παίρνουν πρωτοβουλίες? Ε, καλά τωρα...(Και πως γίνεται ενώ ωριμάζετε νωρίς να μην είστε αποφασιστηκοί??Μπερδεύτηκα!:P)


Ελειψη της *εντονης* παρουσιας του μπαμπα απτο σπιτι....μερικες φορες ψυχολογικα υπαρχουν αναστολες σε πρωτοβουλιες και αποφασεις..Υπερ ευαισθισιες και εντονο το συναισθημα....Η ωριμοτητα εχει να κανει στον τροπο σκεψης και αντιμετοπισης καποιων καταστασεων....Φυσικα επειδη μιλαμε για παιδικες ψυχολογιες...τα πραγματα συγουρα ειναι πολυ πιο πολυπλοκα....





> Τι σημαίνει "αν δεν πιανει το χέρι σου, δεν κουνει το πόδι σου"...???(Η Ασχετη)


Το πιο ευκολο πραγμα ειναι να χτυπησεις πανω σε ενα βαπορι....Αν εχεις μπει σε βαπορι θα εχεις δει οτι παντου εχει "να πιανεσε"...Ακομα και σε περιπτωσεις που το βαπορι δεν κουναει...το να πεσεις και να χτυπησεις ειναι πανευκολο...γιαυτο...ΠΡΩΤΑ πιανουνε τα χερια μας...και μετα περπαταμε (με τα ποδια ανοιχτα για το μποτζι!!) Ακομα και στους αλουεδες (διαδρομους) εχει κουπαστες δεξια-αριστερα για να πιανεσε!! Μη πω για τις σκαλες με καιρο!!! Εκει αμα δε πιανεσε...ουτε ανεβαινεις...ουτε κατεβαινεις!!





> Συχαθηκα τον εαυτο μου....μουρθε να το βουτηξω απτα κοτσιδια και να το κοπαναω κατω σα χταποδι....!!  lol Τρομερή σκηνη! :lol:lol!!


Πραγματικα απο τις λιγες φορες που ενιωσα τοσο ασχημα και δεν εφταιγα εγω....





> Για να πώ τώρα που θυμάμαι γνώρησα κι εγω κάποτε ένα παιδάκι ναυτικού σε νεαρή ηλικία.Ο χαρκτήρας του : Μοιάζει λίγο με αυτό που περιγράφεις σαν "κωλοπαίδι", αλλα εγω θα το έλεγα κάπως αλλιώς ... "επαναστάτης με Αιτία"!!. Ήταν λιγο free στις απόψεις του, λίγο "μπροστά", μεγαλωμένος με αρκετές ανέσεις, πολλές γνώσεις, πανέξυπνο παιδί! Ίσως λίγο στερημένο απο την έλλειψη του πατέρα, αλλά αυτό δε φαινόταν πουθενά και καθόλου.Λατρεία με την μανούλα!Μπορει να την είχε αναφέρει και 10 φόρες μέσα στα πρώτα λεπτά γνωριμίας. Πάντως, τρομερά ενδοιαφέρον χαρακτήρας και με πολύ πλούσιο συναισθηματικό κοσμο!Ευαισθητούλης.Καλα να ναι όπου να ναι..Ηθελε να να πάει νε δουλέψει σε καράβι.  
> 
> Και φυσικά γερές βάσεις με την προοπτική ενός καλού συζηγου!Πολύ καλό παιδι!Αντράκι!


Αυτο που αλλοι λενε "κωλοπαιδισμο" πολυ σωστα το μετεφρασες σε ΑΝΤΡΑΚΙ....(οχι υποτιμητικα!!)...Εντονος συναισθηματικος κοσμος....διαβασμενος οπως ειπες, με αναγκη για γνωση και πανω απ'ολα τη μανουλα!! Ετσι οπως τα λες...λιγο πολυ ειμαστε ολα τα αγορια απο ναυτικες οικογενειες....Νανε καλα οι "μανουλες"

----------


## Olinaki

_Εγω συμφωνω απολυτα με την αποψη σου....Οσες φορες ομως το εχω συζητησει με τον Καπτα-Δημητρη μου λεει παντα το ιδιο πραγμα: "Οσες ζωες και να ζουσα...οσες φορες και να ξαναγεννιομουνα...παλι καπετανιος θα γινομουνα....με την μονη διαφορα οτι δεν θα εκανα οικογενεια" 
Επειδη οσοι γνωριζουν ναυτικους ξερουν οτι τα λογια τους ειναι λιγοστα..μετρημενα και σκληρα (για τους εξω απτο χωρο!) στεναχωριομουνα που "θεωρουσα" οτι δεν ηθελε την οικεγενεια του....
Κατα βαθος κρυβουν ΟΛΟΙ τους μικρα παιδια...που απτην λαχταρα που τους λειπουμε...προτημουν να μενουν μονοι στην ζωη παρα να εχουνε και την εννοια των αγαπημενων προσωπων τους πισω.....(Αργησα πολυ να το καταλαβω αυτο ομως...)_

Πωπω ρε παιδια με απογοητεύτε....και μου άρεζε τοσο πολύ να μοιραστώ με κάποιον αυτό το όνειρο....Όλα στη ζωη έχουν τις δυσκολίες τους μωρέ τι να κάνουμε??Να πεθάνουμε??¨ΟΧΙ!Δεν πεθαίνεις!Κρατάς!Και κρατάς γερά ότι και να γίνει!Ουφ!...Με αγχώσατε!Δεν το συζητώ άλλο!Εμενα μ αρεσει!

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Πωπω ρε παιδια με απογοητεύτε....και μου άρεζε τοσο πολύ να μοιραστώ με κάποιον αυτό το όνειρο....Όλα στη ζωη έχουν τις δυσκολίες τους μωρέ τι να κάνουμε??Να πεθάνουμε??¨ΟΧΙ!Δεν πεθαίνεις!Κρατάς!Και κρατάς γερά ότι και να γίνει!Ουφ!...Με αγχώσατε!Δεν το συζητώ άλλο!Εμενα μ αρεσει!


Βρε κιεμενα μου αρεσει....απλα λεω πως βλεπει τα πραγματα ενας απο μεσα.....Σιγουρα τα παντα εχουν δυσκολιες...και αλοιμονο σε αυτους που τα βρηκανε ετοιμα....!!! Κιεγω μαζι σου!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είπε κανένας ότι επειδή υπάρχουν δυσκολίες να τα παρατήσει και να μη κάνουν οικογένεια οι ναυτικοί.
Σαφώς και το παλεύουν και θα συνεχίσουν να το παλεύουν και μια σημερινή γυναίκα που εργάζεται θα έχει περισσότερες δυσκολίες, αλλά βρίσκονται οι τρόποι.
Αλλά οι δυσκολίες υπάρχουν και αυτό περιγράφουμε σε αυτό το θέμα, δυστυχώς όπως είπαμε και με τον Ξενοκράτη παραπάνω η ζωή δεν είναι όπως στα ¶ρλεκιν.
Και βέβαια για να μην είμαστε αχάριστοι, να δούμε και την πλευρά του πατέρα ναυτικού, που κάνει να δει τα παιδιά του εφτά μήνες, που τα βλέπει να μεγαλώνουν από φωτογραφίες. Πως του λίγους μήνες που είναι στο σπίτι να κάνει τον "κακό" να τα μαλώσει, να γκρινιάξει κ.λπ.

----------


## Olinaki

Oκ τα δέχομαι όλα αυτά απλα θέλω να πώ ότι όλο και κάποιο τρόπο βρισκεις να τα αντιμετωπίζεις όλα και φυσικα δε σταματας να ελπιζεις και να ονειρέυσαι, τις ωραίες στιγμές που θα έρθουν, που πέρασαν και που ζείς τώρα με ότι σου δίνει ο Θεός κάθε μέρα και τον ευχαριστείς.Αυτα..

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Και βέβαια για να μην είμαστε αχάριστοι, να δούμε και την πλευρά του πατέρα ναυτικού, που κάνει να δει τα παιδιά του εφτά μήνες, που τα βλέπει να μεγαλώνουν από φωτογραφίες. Πως του λίγους μήνες που είναι στο σπίτι να κάνει τον "κακό" να τα μαλώσει, να γκρινιάξει κ.λπ.


...το αλλο "δυσκολο" κομματι μιας οικογενειας....αυτο που φευγει...γιατι κακα τα ψεματα...οσοι μεναμε πισω...ειχαμε τους συγγενεις,φιλους και σαν οικογενεια ο ενας τον αλλον να στιριχτουμε....
Αυτοι που εφευγαν και ειχαν  μονη συντροφια μεσα στους 4 μπουλμεδες τις φωτογραφιες και τις αναμνησεις...Οπως ειπε και ο Παναγιωτης...το να βλεπεις τα παιδια σου να μεγαλωνουν μεσα απο φωτογραφιες...ειναι ισως και ο λογος που κανει αυτους τους ανθρωπους τοσο αυστηρους στο ακουσμα οτι δικοι τους ανθρωποι θελουν να μπουν στη θαλασσα.....!!
Αναμφισβητητα ειναι ομως συναρπαστικο....

----------


## efouskayak

> Oκ τα δέχομαι όλα αυτά απλα θέλω να πώ ότι όλο και κάποιο τρόπο βρισκεις να τα αντιμετωπίζεις όλα και φυσικα δε σταματας να ελπιζεις και να ονειρέυσαι, τις ωραίες στιγμές που θα έρθουν, που πέρασαν και που ζείς τώρα με ότι σου δίνει ο Θεός κάθε μέρα και τον ευχαριστείς.Αυτα..


Αυτό δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι, καλά τα όνειρα, καλές και οι ελπίδες αλλα θέλει ιδιαίτερη ιδιοσυγκρασία για να μπορείς να ζείς μόνο με αυτά. Οπως επίσης δύσκολο είναι να αντιμετωπίζεις την σκληρή καθημερινότητα με τα προβλήματα και τις δυσκολίες μιας οικογένειας μόνη σου. 
Η ολιγαρκεία στις χαρές της ζωής δεν είναι γνώρισμα της σημερινής εποχής και είναι απαραίτητη στην ζωή μιας ναυτικής οικογένειας .

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Οπως επίσης δύσκολο είναι να αντιμετωπίζεις την σκληρή καθημερινότητα με τα προβλήματα και τις δυσκολίες μιας οικογένειας μόνη σου. 
> Η ολιγαρκεία στις χαρές της ζωής δεν είναι γνώρισμα της σημερινής εποχής και είναι απαραίτητη στην ζωή μιας ναυτικής οικογένειας .


........Ετσι ακριβως.....Δεν ειναι ασχημο να βλεπεις ανθρωπους να εχουν εστω ακομα και την ορεξη να μπορεσουν να θυσιασουν καποια πραγματα....αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη.....
Εχει βεβαια και στιγμες που ανταμοιβουν αυτες τις θυσιες...(και δε μιλαω απο οικονομικης πλευρας)....αλλα σιγουρα θελει γερα στομαχια και καρδια πετρινη για να ανταπεξελθεις...!

Οπως διαβασα σε μερικα ποστ πιο πισω....πολυ σωστα ειπατε οτι λογω της φυσης της δουλειας....ακομα και ο τροπος που θα ακουστει η συζηγος/αγαπημενη στο τηλεφωνο ειναι σημαντικο....
Σκεψου να εχεις και ασχημα μαντατα....Νιωθεις ενοχες.....θες να προστατεψεις τον αγαπημενο σου...απτην αλλη δε θες να του κρυψεις πραγματα και καταστασεις...(και δε μιλαω για τπτ πονηρο η οτιδηποτε αλλο.....ενα απλο παραδειγμα ειναι το χτυπημα η καποια χειρουργικη επεμβαση ρουτινας στο παιδι της οικογενειας...!!)

----------


## Olinaki

> Αυτό δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι, καλά τα όνειρα, καλές και οι ελπίδες αλλα θέλει ιδιαίτερη ιδιοσυγκρασία για να μπορείς να ζείς μόνο με αυτά. Οπως επίσης δύσκολο είναι να αντιμετωπίζεις την σκληρή καθημερινότητα με τα προβλήματα και τις δυσκολίες μιας οικογένειας μόνη σου. 
> Η ολιγαρκεία στις χαρές της ζωής δεν είναι γνώρισμα της σημερινής εποχής και είναι απαραίτητη στην ζωή μιας ναυτικής οικογένειας .


Συμφωνώ και ευχαριστώ που το ξεκαθαρίζεις..

----------


## Eleni

Ξενοκράτη πολύ χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω στο forum, εκτός του ότι είχα κουραστεί να μονοπωλώ το topic οι απόψεις σου μου είναι –και στους υπόλοιπους απΆ ότι λένε- κάτι παραπάνω από πολύτιμες.

  Να πάρω το θάρρος βασιζόμενη σε αυτά που γράφεις να θέσω 1-2 θέματα προς συζήτηση; Είναι πράγματα που σκέφτομαι αλλά ενώ τα αναφέρεις δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ισχύουν για σένα. Για αυτό το λέω.
  Λες 



> Γενικοτερα εγω σαν πιο κοινωνικο πλασμα (απο την μικρη που την φωναζαμε και μπουμπουλινα!) ειχα την εικονα του καλου και ωριμου παιδιου....Ισως η υπερβολικη αγαπη προς τον πατερα μου (καλλιεργημενη απο την μητερα μου φυσικα) με εκανε να καταλαβω απο αρκετα μικρη ηλικια την σημασια του μπαμπα-ναυτικου και να προσπαθησω να παρω την θεση του..
> Με ποια εννοια....Το οτι προσπαθουσα να στηριζω τη μανα μου οσο μπορουσα κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου...."Εισαι η μεσαια κωλονα του σπιτιου μου" μου ελεγε παντα ο καπτα-Δημητρης....


  και σκέφτομαι...
  Μπορεί τελικά το παιδί να αντικαταστήσει τον πατέρα; Νομίζω μεγάλη ευθύνη αναλαμβάνουν οι γιοι των γυναικών που νιώθουν μόνες. (Τελικά δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι ή δεν είναι ο πατέρας δίπλα στη μάνα αλλά οι καπετάνισσες έχουν κι ένα λόγο παραπάνω). Δύσκολο να την καλύψουν – απίθανο. Μένει τότε η αίσθηση ότι δεν μπορείς να την ικανοποιήσεις τη γυναίκα. Μεγαλώνεις με μια γυναίκα που εκδηλώνει ή ίσως και αποκρύπτει με μανία (η προσκόλληση και η απέχθεια είναι οι δύο πλευρές του ίδιου νομίσματος) πως νιώθει μισή.
  Έχω ακούσει πως μετά μένει μια αίσθηση ή και φόβος πως δεν μπορείς να ικανοποιήσεις ή φοβάσαι πως δεν θα σταθείς άξιος στη γυναίκα γενικά. Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης το θέμα το σκέφτομαι ως προς το πως νιώθει ο ενήλικος πια άντρας. 

  Και



> Εγω συμφωνω απολυτα με την αποψη σου....Οσες φορες ομως το εχω συζητησει με τον Καπτα-Δημητρη μου λεει παντα το ιδιο πραγμα: "Οσες ζωες και να ζουσα...οσες φορες και να ξαναγεννιομουνα...παλι καπετανιος θα γινομουνα....με την μονη διαφορα οτι δεν θα εκανα οικογενεια" 
> Επειδη οσοι γνωριζουν ναυτικους ξερουν οτι τα λογια τους ειναι λιγοστα..μετρημενα και σκληρα (για τους εξω απτο χωρο!) στεναχωριομουνα που "θεωρουσα" οτι δεν ηθελε την οικεγενεια του....
> Κατα βαθος κρυβουν ΟΛΟΙ τους μικρα παιδια...που απτην λαχταρα που τους λειπουμε...προτημουν να μενουν μονοι στην ζωη παρα να εχουνε και την εννοια των αγαπημενων προσωπων τους πισω.....(Αργησα πολυ να το καταλαβω αυτο ομως...)


  Είναι εμφανής ο φόβος που έχουν προς την οικογένεια, εγώ έχω κάποιες απόψεις... στα σκαριά ακόμα... δεν ξέρω αν θα θέλατε να το συζητήσουμε περαιτέρω

  Όπως επίσης και



> Γενικοτερα σαν "ελατωμα" που εχουμε ιδικοτερα τα αγορια απο ναυτικες οικογενειες ειναι η ελειψει εντονης αποφασιστηκοτητας και μερικες φορες η ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης......Με τον καιρο και την ηλικια φυσικα αυτο διωρθωνεται...αλλα με οσους το εχω συζητησει συμφωνησαν!! (Δεν ειναι κακο!!)


  Δεν είναι κακό, είναι απολύτως λογικό! Μπερδεύονται οι κοινωνικοί ρόλοι. Αν η γυναίκα που πρωτογνωρίζεις στη ζωή σου έχει τα «δυναμικά» χαρακτηριστικά και του άντρα τα πλάθεις με τη φαντασία σου σύμφωνα με αυτά που νιώθεις και ακούς μπορεί τελικά να αφήνεις τις αποφάσεις στους άλλους. Η μήπως υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;
  Ομολογώ πάντως πως κι εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να το αντιμετωπίσω αυτό στον δικό μου. Πρέπει συνέχεια να έχω ειδική σκέψη και συμπεριφορά (να μην το εκλαμβάνω ως απόρριψη και να μην πιέζω) και καμιά φορά δεν τα καταφέρνω. Αλλά προς Θεού, είναι αμελητέο! Μπροστά στα 1000 καλά που έχει.
    Πάντως το ότι το συζητάς σημαίνει πως το αποδέχεσαι που είναι Η ΑΡΧΗ για οτιδήποτε θέλεις να αλλάξεις. Μπράβο! 

  PS 


> Αν ειχατε την δυνατοτητα να δειτε πως αλλαζει ενας ναυτικος στον τροπο ομιλιας του τη στιγμη που πιανει το τηλεφωνο να μιλησει στο σπιτι του....!!


  Χαχαχαχα την τελευταία φορά που του μίλησα του ξέφυγε λιγάκι και αισθάνθηκα ολίγον μούτσος χαχαχαχαχα (μου φάνηκε πολύ γλυκό και εξειδικευμένο )

----------


## mastrokostas

> ...το αλλο "δυσκολο" κομματι μιας οικογενειας....αυτο που φευγει...γιατι κακα τα ψεματα...οσοι μεναμε πισω...ειχαμε τους συγγενεις,φιλους και σαν οικογενεια ο ενας τον αλλον να στιριχτουμε....
> _Αυτοι που εφευγαν και ειχαν μονη συντροφια μεσα στους 4 μπουλμεδες τις φωτογραφιες και τις αναμνησεις_...Οπως ειπε και ο Παναγιωτης...το να βλεπεις τα παιδια σου να μεγαλωνουν μεσα απο φωτογραφιες...ειναι ισως και ο λογος που κανει αυτους τους ανθρωπους τοσο αυστηρους στο ακουσμα οτι δικοι τους ανθρωποι θελουν να μπουν στη θαλασσα.....!!
> Αναμφισβητητα ειναι ομως συναρπαστικο....


Ζωή να χεις Ξενοκράτη ,λεβέντη μου!!! αλλά ,αποκλείεται να ‘σε μόνο 25 ετών ,και να μην είσαι και ναυτικός !Η στην προηγούμενη ζωή σου ήσουν λοστρόμος σε κάνα Liberty !δεν εξηγείτε διαφορετικά !
Να ξέρες πόσο κοντά είσαι σε αυτά που γράφεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

Τα ξέρει βρε! απ τον μπαμπά του :-)
Εγώ πάντως θα του τα κάνω βίντεο και θα του στέλνω dvd χαχαχαχα



> Ζωή να χεις Ξενοκράτη ,λεβέντη μου!!! αλλά ,αποκλείεται να ΅σε μόνο 25 ετών ,και να μην είσαι και ναυτικός !Η στην προηγούμενη ζωή σου ήσουν λοστρόμος σε κάνα Liberty !δεν εξηγείτε διαφορετικά !
> Να ξέρες πόσο κοντά είσαι σε αυτά που γράφεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ακριβως αυτο το σημειο ενοουσα οταν ελεγα οτι ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα σε μια τετοια σχεση ανδρογυνου....Σιγουρα ειναι στηρηγματα...Και οσοι ειναι και σωστοι οικογενιαρχες (παρα πολλοι ομωλογουμενος) ειναι ΠΟΛΥ δυνατο στιρηγμα και ας ειναι μακρυα...
> Αν ειχατε την δυνατοτητα να δειτε πως αλλαζει ενας ναυτικος στον τροπο ομιλιας του τη στιγμη που πιανει το τηλεφωνο να μιλησει στο σπιτι του....!!


Έχεις δίκιο και δεν έχουν το αυτονόητο για τους υπόλοιπους οικογενειάρχες. Τη δυνατότητα να έχεις στήριγμα τους δικούς σου στις δυσκολίες σου. Να μην μπορείς καν να τις μοιραστείς μαζί τους για να μην τους στεναχωρήσεις και νιώθουν ενοχές (όπως είπες αυτό συμβάινει και με τους "πίσω").
Μπορεί να έχει τις απιστευτες δυσκολίες, να ρίχνει χριστοπαναγίες και μόλις σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο να μιλήσει στο σπίτι να πρέπει να τα ξεχνά όλα!!! Να έχει βγάλει καιρό όσο περιμένει τη σειρά στο Ελλάς Ράδιο να μιλήσει για να πεί τα "χρόνια πολλά" στις γιορτές και να λέει "κι εμέις εδώ μια χαρά είμαστε, γλεντάμε" για να μη μαυρίσει την ψυχή των δικών του χρονιάρα μέρα.

----------


## Eleni

Παναγιώτη να σε ρωτήσω κάτι μιας και το αναφέρεις να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου, κι όποιος άλλος θέλει δηλαδή, γιατί τώρα μόλις μίλησα και την έχω πάλι την απορία. Από κάποια στιγμή κι ύστερα είχα αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνω πως δεν μου τα λέει όλα και πίεσα λιγάκι γιατί καταλάβαινα πως δε θέλει να "γκρινιάζει" οπότε μου λέει ας πούμε πως έχει πολύ καιρό και τα έχει γυρίσει όλα ανάποδα, προσθέτει όμως πως έχει βγάλει και φωτογραφίες φοβερές, πιάνομαι που λες απο αυτό και κάνω χιούμορ πως "τώρα μ' έφτιαξε κτλ" κρατάω τη συζήτηση δηλαδή ελαφριά. Οπότε υπάρχε ενημέρωση αλλά έχω ένα άγχος μήπως παραδείχνω ελαφράδα...
Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου;
Εγώ απ τη μεριά μου όπως και ξέρετε άλλωστε τα έχω ρίξει όλα στη πλάκα, δε στεναχωριέμαι οπότε δεν τον στεαναχωρώ κιόλας.




> Έχεις δίκιο και δεν έχουν το αυτονόητο για τους υπόλοιπους οικογενειάρχες. Τη δυνατότητα να έχεις στήριγμα τους δικούς σου στις δυσκολίες σου. Να μην μπορείς καν να τις μοιραστείς μαζί τους για να μην τους στεναχωρήσεις και νιώθουν ενοχές (όπως είπες αυτό συμβάινει και με τους "πίσω").
> Μπορεί να έχει τις απιστευτες δυσκολίες, να ρίχνει χριστοπαναγίες και μόλις σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο να μιλήσει στο σπίτι να πρέπει να τα ξεχνά όλα!!! Να έχει βγάλει καιρό όσο περιμένει τη σειρά στο Ελλάς Ράδιο να μιλήσει για να πεί τα "χρόνια πολλά" στις γιορτές και να λέει "κι εμέις εδώ μια χαρά είμαστε, γλεντάμε" για να μη μαυρίσει την ψυχή των δικών του χρονιάρα μέρα.

----------


## Olinaki

Συγνώμη...να πω λίγο τη γνώμη μου...?(Αν και είμαι η τελευταία τρυπα εδω μέσα,απλα θέλω να το πω...)

*Ελενίτσα,* γιατι τα αναλύεις όλα??Τόσο πολύ???Τι πάει να πεί λίγο ελαφράδα και πολύ ελαφράδα??Φέρσου φυσικά!Χωρίς να πολυ σκέφτεσαι..Εγω νομίζω αυτό είναι ότι πιο αληθινό!Και γνωρίζοντας οτι ο αλλος σε ξέρει και έχει ασχοληθεί λιγακι με το ποια είσαι δε θα παρεξηγησει τι θα πείς.

Όσο για το θέμα...πραγματικά αυτους τους ανθρώπους ή τους καταλαβαίνεις....και συμπεριφέρεσαι αναλόγως και φυσιολογικά(σου βγαινει δηλαδη απο μέσα σου...απο μόνο του!) ή δεν τους καταλαβαίνεις και τραβαει ο καθένας το δρόμο του.Ετσι κρατιεται και μια χημεια σταθερη μεταξυ σας απο την οποια παίρνεται και οι δύο δυναμη!

Μάκια!

----------


## Olinaki

Συγνώμη!!!Τα ειπα εις διπλούν!!

----------


## Eleni

καταρχήν σου μιλάει μια πολύυυυυ χαρούμενη Ελένη, το λέω γιατί δε με βλέπεις και θέλω να ξέρεις πως το χαμόγελό μου είναι πιο πλατύ απ την οθόνη σου χιχιχιχι

olinaki για προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις εσύ ναυτικό που βρίσκεται σε μπάρκο... 8 μήνες με την απόσταση και τις σιωπές και έλα πες μου μετα!!!!!!!!! (κι ας υπάρχεικαι η χημεία και τα ζώδια κι ότι άλλο θες μεταξύ μας!!!! χιχιχιχι) 
κοντεύω να πάρω διδακτορικό και ...τώωωρα βλέπω φως!!!!!!!

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ




> Συγνώμη...να πω λίγο τη γνώμη μου...?(Αν και είμαι η τελευταία τρυπα εδω μέσα,απλα θέλω να το πω...)
> 
> *Ελενίτσα,* γιατι τα αναλύεις όλα??Τόσο πολύ???Τι πάει να πεί λίγο ελαφράδα και πολύ ελαφράδα??Φέρσου φυσικά!Χωρίς να πολυ σκέφτεσαι..Εγω νομίζω αυτό είναι ότι πιο αληθινό!Και γνωρίζοντας οτι ο αλλος σε ξέρει και έχει ασχοληθεί λιγακι με το ποια είσαι δε θα παρεξηγησει τι θα πείς.
> 
> Όσο για το θέμα...πραγματικά αυτους τους ανθρώπους ή τους καταλαβαίνεις....και συμπεριφέρεσαι αναλόγως και φυσιολογικά(σου βγαινει δηλαδη απο μέσα σου...απο μόνο του!) ή δεν τους καταλαβαίνεις και τραβαει ο καθένας το δρόμο του.Ετσι κρατιεται και μια χημεια σταθερη μεταξυ σας απο την οποια παίρνεται και οι δύο δυναμη!
> 
> Μάκια!

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Kατ'αρχην γιαυτο ειναι το thread...για να το συζηταμε..
Eleni μου.....
Ενα παιδι σε τιποτα δε μπορει να παρει το ρολο ενος αντρα μεστο σπιτι....Προσπαθει να "προστατεψει" τη μανουλα του....Που οσο δυνατη και να ειναι....εχει ενα πατερα (Συνηθως) που πρεπει να τον κανει αγαλμα (εγω προσωπικα..!!)
Το να βλεπει μια μανουλα ενα πιτσιρικα...7-8-10 χρονων να εχει αντιδρασεις ενηλικου....και πανω απολα να προσπαθει να τα ζηγησει ολα με τι λογικη...Την προβληματιζει....μια ζωη ακουγα παναγιες απτο καπτα-Δημητρη ετσι και με εβλεπε να βουρκωνω "ρε...ποσες φορες θα στο πω....οι ΑΝΤΡΕΣ...ΔΕ κλαινε.....και τρελενομαι να βλεπω ανθρωπο να κλαιε" ..... το ειπε ο μπαμπας....αρα...πρεπει να γινει!! ΤΕΛΟΣ.....
Οσο και να προσπαθουσα να κρατηθω...δυνατος και διπλα της....πολλες φορες τα καταφερνα..και επερνε και εκεινη δυναμη....Σιγουρα δε μπορουσα να καλυψω το "κενο" του....αλλα τουλαχιστον την εκανα και χαμογελουσε (αλλα η μανα μου ειναι εξαιρεση του κανονα....κομμαντο πραγματικο!!)
Αυτος ο φοβος που λες ειναι αληθεις....ετσι ακριβως ειναι...εικονες που εχεις απο μικρος...δυσκολα τις αποβαλεις....εκει ειναι και η δουλεια της ψυχολογιας και της σωστης μανας...να σε κανει να το αποβαλεις απο πανω σου....(ακομα εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος....ενω ολοι λενε οτι ισως να ημουν τελειος συζηγος και πατερας...δε το νομιζω!!! χαχαχα)

Οσο για τις αποψεις περι οικογενειας απο την πλευρα των ναυτικων....απλα...μην τις ακους....ειναι αρχη ακομα για εσενα σε αυτο το χωρο...και επεσες και στα βαθεια.....οτι και να λενε..το μυαλο τους ειναι εδω και συγουρα οσο και να αγαπαν τη δουλεια τους και τη θαλασσα....ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ εκει μεσα στις σκεψεις.....αυτοι εκει μεσα περνανε δυσκολα...οχι "εμεις" που μεναμε πισω....

Να εχεις υποψην σου πως...ακομα και να ξεχαστει με την δουλεια του και σου μιλησει λιγο αποτομα....του απαντας....εγω δεν ειμαι ο λωστρομος σου...ακους κυριε πλοιαρχε?? και εκει..του σπας τσαμπουκα..γελαει..ζηταει και συγνωμη (δοκιμασμενα πραματα!!)

Μαστο-Κωστα μου νασε καλα για τα καλα σου λογια.....Ισως γεννηθηκα ναυτικος!! Οταν λοιπον ξεκινησα να λεω οτι θα μπω στη θαλασσα...ενα καλοκαιρι με "μπαρκαρησε" και ειδα το ζουμι της υποθεσης απο μεσα...
Ματσακονι...βαρδια....και "κατω" γραδελαδα-νασα......
Αναμνησεις που δε θα ξεχασω ποτε....οταν "ξεμπαρκαρησα" ελεγα αυτο που ηθελα ολοι να ακουσουν...οτι δε θα μπω στη θαλασσα....Δε θα ξεχασω ποτε ομως τη πρωτη φορμα μου (την εχω ακομα) το φακο μου (και αυτον) ενα ζευγαρι παπουτσια ασφαλειας και το πρωτο κρανος μου (ακομα το εχω!)!!!

Παναγιωτη μου.....δε θα ξεχασω ποτε την πρωτη φορα που τον ειδα "πανω" στη δουλεια....και το βραδυ οταν εκλεινε η πορτα της καμπινας του (ολη μερα ανοιχτη....να μπαινοβγαινει ο "κοσμος") το πως παιζαμε και τα πρωτα "βαπορισια" ουισκακια που πιναμε!! 2 ανθρωποι μεσα σε ενα σωμα.....τους βλεπεις στη δουλεια νανε "Σκυλοι" να μην πονανε...να μην κρυωνουν...να μην φοβουνται....και τους κανεις δωρο στη γιορτη τους ενα στυλο...για να συμπληρωνουν τα "pay" και βουρκωνουν.......(ειμαστε τυχεροι που ειχαμε θαλασσινους!!)

----------


## Eleni

για δείτε τι μου στείλανε πρωί πρωί...

κλαίω και γελάω ταυτόχρονα.....

----------


## Petros

Αυτον τον ρωτατε αν την αντεχει? χαχαχαχαχα

Καλημερα.

----------


## Eleni

φαντάσου να μας βάζανε στο γυαλί καμιά μανταμίτσα με βαμμένο κίτρινο καναρινί μαλλί με περμανάντ με μαύρους κύκλους απ το τσιγάρο, πατσοκοιλιές και πάει λέγοντας
χαχαχα

...πέρα απ το αστείο... το έχω ακούσει πααααρα πολλες φορές... για αυτό και το έβαλα εδώ  :Sad:  προς συζήτηση

----------


## sonia24

> Αυτον τον ρωτατε αν την αντεχει? χαχαχαχαχα
> 
> Καλημερα.


 
ειναι και αυτο θεμα προβληματισμου. καλα η γυναικα ειχε μαθει ελευθερη και στα δυσκολα, ο αντρας που εχει μαθει αλλιως πως συμμορφωνεται με τους "κανονες της στεριας"??????  :Confused:   ρωταω σοβαρα, γιατι και αυτος απο την πλευρα του θα εχει τις δικες του εσωτερικες πιεσεις...

----------


## Eleni

νομίζω πως αυτά είναι τα πραγματικά δύσκολα του επαγγέλματος...  λένε πως ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται... αλλά ας γίνει και κάτι να δουνε πως θα έχουν αρμονία και στη στεριανή ζωή τους... είναι κρίμα πραγματικά τόσος κόπος τόση αυτοθυσία, νομίζω δικαιούνται οικογενειακή αρμονία 


> ειναι και αυτο θεμα προβληματισμου. καλα η γυναικα ειχε μαθει ελευθερη και στα δυσκολα, ο αντρας που εχει μαθει αλλιως πως συμμορφωνεται με τους "κανονες της στεριας"??????   ρωταω σοβαρα, γιατι και αυτος απο την πλευρα του θα εχει τις δικες του εσωτερικες πιεσεις...

----------


## sonia24

> νομίζω πως αυτά είναι τα πραγματικά δύσκολα του επαγγέλματος... λένε πως ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται... αλλά ας γίνει και κάτι να δουνε πως θα έχουν αρμονία και στη στεριανή ζωή τους... είναι κρίμα πραγματικά τόσος κόπος τόση αυτοθυσία, νομίζω δικαιούνται οικογενειακή αρμονία


 
το θεμα δεν ειναι αν δικαιουνται η οχι αρμονια στην οικογενειακη τους ζωη, ειναι αυτονοητο οτι τη δικαιουνται. το θεμα ειναι πως επιτυγχανεται η αρμονια μεταξυ τους οταν ερθει η ωρα να μπουν σε "ομαλους" ρυθμους. αναφερθηκε η σταση της γυναικας πιο πανω με τη φωτο που εδειξες. αλλα η σταση του αντρα ποια ειναι; η γυναικα η συγκεκριμενη λεει οτι δεν αντεχει και μου αρεσε το ερωτημα του Πετρου, ο αντρας αντεχει;;; μην τα βλεπουμε ολα μονοπλευρα.. :Confused:

----------


## Eleni

ε εντάξει... δεν είναι και λύση να παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά! Πάντα οφείλεται και στους δύο μια κατάσταση.

Νομίζω μια ιδέα είναι, αν και θα ακουστεί σαν αμερικανιά,  να πηγαίνουνε και οι δύο σε σύμβουλο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της σχέσης - γάμου. Αν αυτό είναι too much ειδικά μιας και οι καπεταναίοι προέρχονται κυρίως από τα ελληνικά νησιά μας και ίσως υπάρχει μια προκατάληψη στο θέμα... ας πηγαίνει μόνο η κυρία... απ το να βγαίνει στις τηλεοράσεις! καλύτερο.

έτσι θα μάθουν πως μπορούν να νιώθουν και οι δύο καλά
και μόνοι τους αλλά κυρίως και μαζί... που είναι μάλλον το δύσκολο.




> το θεμα δεν ειναι αν δικαιουνται η οχι αρμονια στην οικογενειακη τους ζωη, ειναι αυτονοητο οτι τη δικαιουνται. το θεμα ειναι πως επιτυγχανεται η αρμονια μεταξυ τους οταν ερθει η ωρα να μπουν σε "ομαλους" ρυθμους. αναφερθηκε η σταση της γυναικας πιο πανω με τη φωτο που εδειξες. αλλα η σταση του αντρα ποια ειναι; η γυναικα η συγκεκριμενη λεει οτι δεν αντεχει και μου αρεσε το ερωτημα του Πετρου, ο αντρας αντεχει;;; μην τα βλεπουμε ολα μονοπλευρα..

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Νομίζω μια ιδέα είναι, αν και θα ακουστεί σαν αμερικανιά,  να πηγαίνουνε και οι δύο σε σύμβουλο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της σχέσης - γάμου. Αν αυτό είναι too much ειδικά μιας και οι καπεταναίοι προέρχονται κυρίως από τα ελληνικά νησιά μας και ίσως υπάρχει μια προκατάληψη στο θέμα... ας πηγαίνει μόνο η κυρία... απ το να βγαίνει στις τηλεοράσεις! καλύτερο.


Δηλαδη οχι ξεφτιλα...λιγο ξεφτιλα.....
Ισως επειδη ειμαι απο νησι και λιγο "αγριος" (Η Σαμος λεγανε παλια ηταν τοπος που πεταγανε τρελλους)....Ενα εχω να πω....αν δε μπορεις να τα βρεις με εναν ανθρωπο...ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ τυπος με prada γυαλακι σοφιστικε μουσακι και burbery's κουστουμι....δεν μπορει να σε κανει να τα βρεις με τον ανθρωπο σου και πανω απολα με τον εαυτο σου....Αμα η εν λογω κυρια...δεν τον αντεχει και τον εχει για να της τα ακουμπαει....και στην Υγεια του ΜΑΛΑΚΑ....τοτε στο διατανο...μη πω καμια κουβεντα...Αντε γιατι εχουμε ξεφτυλισει της εννοιες στην Ελλαδα.... (Εlenaki δε μιλαω σε προσωπικο επιπεδο για τις αποψεις σου...σε καμια περιπτωση....ΤΟ ιδιο θα ελεγα αν συνεβενε απο την μερια του αντρα....αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει μια ισοροποια ρε παιδια..) 
Τωρα οσο για τους συμβουλους γαμου κτλ...πουχουνε γινει της μοδας...ειπα..ειμαι απο Νησι...Και με "κακους" ανθρωπους ("ανηρ αγαθος ουκ εστιν Σαμιος...") Οποτε συνχωρεστε με για το αυστηρο του υφους μου...Δεν ειναι τπτ προσωπικο!!!
Ξενοκρατης

----------


## sonia24

νομιζω οτι ο Ξενοκράτης θέλει με απλά λόγια να πει πως αν το ιδιο το ζευγαρι δεν ειναι συνειδητοποιημενο να γνωριζει τις δυσκολιες που εχει να αντιμετωπισει, γιατι δεν ειναι μονο η αποσταση, ειναι και η αλλαγη των χαρακτηρων μεσα στην παροδο του χρονου, οποτε την ωρα της ανταμωσης θα πρεπει να ειναι ετοιμοι να γνωρισουν ισως εναν καινουριο ανθρωπο και να αγκαλιασουν αυτην την αλλαγη. αν το ζευγαρι λοιπον δεν ειναι ετοιμο για κατι τετοιο, τοτε ο ψυχολογος, η ο συμβουλος κλπ. θα αρχισει να χτιζει τη δευτερη πισινα για το σπιτι του... κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν υπαρχουν συνταγες ουτε συμβουλες απο κανενα ειδικο. πρεπει να ξερεις πανω απο ολα Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ τι θελεις, για να ξερεις και τι να ζητησεις, αλλα να εχεις και την επιγνωση να ξερεις τι να περιμενεις.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Aυτο που αναφερεις νομιζω οτι ειναι "πανακεια" για να κρατησεις μια σχεση...η αλληλοκατανοηση και ο σεβασμος στην προσωπικοτητα του αλλου..και σιγουρα αυτο δεν ισχυει μονο για τους ναυτικους...ετσι?!?!
Ποσο μαλλον λοιπον...οταν αυτο το ξερεις απο την αρχη....Οταν μεσα σε ενα βαπορι μπορει να εχουν συμβει τα πιο απιστευτα πραγματα....Εδω απο το γραφειο γυρνας απο τη δουλεια σου και για τον Χ-Υ λογο να γινει κατι που να σε επηρεασει τοσο πολυ την συμπεριφορα και το χαρακτηρα σου...(Απο τρακαρισμα,απολυση, μεχρι χαλασμενη τυροπιτα που στη βαρεσε στο μυαλο και θες να γινεις τρολευ!!!)
Τωρα οσο για τα υπολοιπα....ειμαι και λιγο απολιθωμενος στις αποψεις μου....

----------


## sonia24

> Aυτο που αναφερεις νομιζω οτι ειναι "πανακεια" για να κρατησεις μια σχεση...η αλληλοκατανοηση και ο σεβασμος στην προσωπικοτητα του αλλου..και σιγουρα αυτο δεν ισχυει μονο για τους ναυτικους...ετσι?!?!
> Ποσο μαλλον λοιπον...οταν αυτο το ξερεις απο την αρχη....Οταν μεσα σε ενα βαπορι μπορει να εχουν συμβει τα πιο απιστευτα πραγματα....Εδω απο το γραφειο γυρνας απο τη δουλεια σου και για τον Χ-Υ λογο να γινει κατι που να σε επηρεασει τοσο πολυ την συμπεριφορα και το χαρακτηρα σου...(Απο τρακαρισμα,απολυση, μεχρι χαλασμενη τυροπιτα που στη βαρεσε στο μυαλο και θες να γινεις τρολευ!!!)
> Τωρα οσο για τα υπολοιπα....ειμαι και λιγο απολιθωμενος στις αποψεις μου....


 
συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου! φαντασου τι μπορει να τυχει οταν εισαι στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου!!!

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου! φαντασου τι μπορει να τυχει οταν εισαι στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου!!!


Αν και λιγο οφ-τοπικ μιας και το ανεφερες...(θα μπορουσε να μπει στις θαλασσινες ιστοριες)....να σου πεθανει ανθρωπος εν πλω...απο βλακεια συναδερφου σου....και να εχεις να αποδωσεις ευθυνες...και να λογωδοτησεις στις αρχες.....Να...να...να...να....!! Οσοι ξερουν τι θα πει βαπορι....καταλαβαινουν...!!!Δεν ειναι μονο η ακρη του κοσμου...ειναι ο χωρος!!

----------


## efouskayak

Να πώ και εγώ την άποψη μου οχι γιατι θα σκάσω δηλαδή... οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών που δικαίως έχουμε ηρωποιήσει είναι σαν όλες τις άλλες γυναίκες που χωρίζονται σε 2 κατηγορίες άλλωστε όλα τα νομίσματα έχουν 2 όψεις. Λοιπόν υπάρχει η κατηγορία της ήρωα συζήγου, της μάνας, της κολόνας του σπιτιού του ναυτικού της γνωστής ''Πηνελόπης''.... υπάρχει όμως και η άλλη κατηγορία ''σου τα μασάω'' συζήγου, της ''ξέφραγό αμπέλη'' μαμας, παραδόπιστης και γνωστής (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση απο τον admin) ''Πατσαβούρας''........

Δουλεύοντας 2 χρόνια περίπου στα πληρώματα της εταιρείας τότε είχα γνωρίσει και τους 2 τύπους αλλα και απο προσωπικές γνωριμίες. Η κυρία της εκπομπής ανήκει στην δεύτερη προφάνώς κατηγορία. 

Την άποψη μου για το που οδεύουμε απο την πολύ ψυχολογία την έχω πει και στο παρελθόν... καλή είναι δεν λέω και χρήσιμη αλλα το έχουν ολίγον ξεφτιλίσει το όλο ζήτημα. Θα βλέπω εγώ τον άντρα μου και θα μου γυρίζουν τα άντερα και θα πάω στον σύμβουλο γάμου ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι ναυτικός ή όχι και θα τον βλέπω μετά όλο στοργή και αγάπη... ελέγχουμε τον άνθρωπο ναι αλλα μην νομίζουμε οτι μπορούμε να τα οργανώσουμε όλα όπως τα θέλουμε.

Απλώς οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών της δεύτερης κατηγορίας βολεύονται απο την απουσία και δεν εκδηλώνουν την συμπερίφορά τους μέχρι την στιγμή της σύνταξης συνήθως... μετά δεν τον αντέχουν.... μετά δεν τον μπορούν ... εχει καραβίσιες συνήθειες.... βάζει πολλά καρυκεύματα στο φαγητό του... κάνει πολλά έξοδα για τον εαυτό του... και ας πήρε μια βαρκούλα για να νιώθει τελικά και λίγο ''σπίτι του''....

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Να πώ και εγώ την άποψη μου οχι γιατι θα σκάσω δηλαδή... οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών που δικαίως έχουμε ηρωποιήσει είναι σαν όλες τις άλλες γυναίκες που χωρίζονται σε 2 κατηγορίες άλλωστε όλα τα νομίσματα έχουν 2 όψεις. Λοιπόν υπάρχει η κατηγορία της ήρωα συζήγου, της μάνας, της κολόνας του σπιτιού του ναυτικού της γνωστής ''Πηνελόπης''.... υπάρχει όμως και η άλλη κατηγορία ''σου τα μασάω'' συζήγου, της ''ξέφραγό αμπέλη'' μαμας, παραδόπιστης και γνωστής (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση απο τον admin) ''Πατσαβούρας''........
> 
> Δουλεύοντας 2 χρόνια περίπου στα πληρώματα της εταιρείας τότε είχα γνωρίσει και τους 2 τύπους αλλα και απο προσωπικές γνωριμίες. Η κυρία της εκπομπής ανήκει στην δεύτερη προφάνώς κατηγορία. 
> 
> Την άποψη μου για το που οδεύουμε απο την πολύ ψυχολογία την έχω πει και στο παρελθόν... καλή είναι δεν λέω και χρήσιμη αλλα το έχουν ολίγον ξεφτιλίσει το όλο ζήτημα. Θα βλέπω εγώ τον άντρα μου και θα μου γυρίζουν τα άντερα και θα πάω στον σύμβουλο γάμου ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι ναυτικός ή όχι και θα τον βλέπω μετά όλο στοργή και αγάπη... ελέγχουμε τον άνθρωπο ναι αλλα μην νομίζουμε οτι μπορούμε να τα οργανώσουμε όλα όπως τα θέλουμε.
> 
> Απλώς οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών της δεύτερης κατηγορίας βολεύονται απο την απουσία και δεν εκδηλώνουν την συμπερίφορά τους μέχρι την στιγμή της σύνταξης συνήθως... μετά δεν τον αντέχουν.... μετά δεν τον μπορούν ... εχει καραβίσιες συνήθειες.... βάζει πολλά καρυκεύματα στο φαγητό του... κάνει πολλά έξοδα για τον εαυτό του... και ας πήρε μια βαρκούλα για να νιώθει τελικά και λίγο ''σπίτι του''....


+10000000   απο εμενα!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

απαντώντας γενικά στα επάνω...
βλέπω πως κανένας δεν θέλει να αναλλάβει τις ευθύνες του.
Φταίει ο άλλος, φταίει η δουλειά, φταίνε οι συνθήκες... αλλά ο ίδιος δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι....
Ρε παιδιά άμα σας βολεύει... οκ
εμένα δεν με συμφέρει η ιδέα πως η μοίρα μου εξαρτάται από τους άλλους και τις συνθήκες... το διαζύγιο είναι η τελευταία επιλογή και ελπίζω/πιστεύω πως δεν θα το πλησιάσω καν.
Τώρα το γυαλάκι/μουσάκι και prada... ε καλά φαντάζομαι πλάκα κάνεις... υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί σε κάθε είδος. Ακόμα και καθαρίστρια για να βρω άλλαξα 4, φαντάσου σύμβουλο.

Σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες των ναυτικών εγώ δε βλέπω να υπάρχει πραγματικά ούτε η μία κατηγορία ούτε η άλλη. Θες να σου βρω ελαττώματα και στους δύο "τύπους"... να!
Ενα απλό παράδειγμα, για να έχουν ηρωποιηθεί οι Πηνελόπες σαφέστατα το παίζανε θύματα (μέσα από την επικάλυψη της δυναμικής γυναίκας) όλη τους τη ζωή και απαιτούσαν αναγνώριση για τις "θυσίες" τους. *Μου μυρίζουν πάρα πολλές ενοχές και για τους ναυτικούς και για τα παιδιά τους. Μου μυρίζουν πολλοί ναυτικοί που τρομάζουν στην ιδέα της οικογένειας...*

Εφη δεν ήξερα ότι δούλευες στα πληρώματα, +1000 από μένα 
παρ όλα αυτά, ας πούμε εγώ, πιστεύω πως είμαι διαφορετική απ όλες τις άλλες, το ίδιο και η κάθε άλλη. Δε μπορείς να τα βάζεις όλα σε ένα καζάνι. Ειδικά αν δεν την γνωρίζεις μέσα κι έξω.

Η γνώση της ψυχολογίας μπορεί να μη φέρνει τα πάνω κάτω αλλά βοηθάει... κι αν αυτό δίνει πιθανότητες, όποιες και να ναι αυτές γιατί όχι;

Εγω το ξαναλέω, οι ναυτικοί είναι τρομαγμένοι... και η πριγκίπισσα του αμπντουλαχταρ να πέσει πάνω τους, η αρνητική προδιάθεση θα καταστρέψει ότι καλό υπάρχει.

Και τελειώνω... αναρωτήθηκα... γιατί ο κόσμος δε ζητάει βοήθεια... και μου απάντησαν... γιατί πρέπει να αναλλάβει και την ευθύνη............

----------


## efouskayak

Για ποιές ευθύνες μιλάς ακριβώς γιατι δεν κατάλαβα εγώ τουλάχιστον  :Confused:  

Δεν θα σχολιάσω τα των συμβούλων νομίζω τα εχω πεί όλα.

Εντάξει Ελένη... υπάρχει το άσπρο το μαυρο και το γκρί... υπάρχει ο καλός και ο κακός... και άπειροι συνδυασμοί σε αυτά τα δύο... και είναι λογικό γιατι ούτε Αγίες υπάρχουν ούτε Διαβολίτσες (το λέω ευγενικά....) όλοι έχουν τα καλά και τα κακά τους όμως υπάρχουν και οι δύο κατηγορίες που σου ανέφερα σε γενικές γραμμές για να μην πώ σε όλες τις γραμμές αλλα τελοσπάντων. 

Ο ήρωας συνήθως είναι και θύμα ... δεν το παίζει ...είναι αλλα είναι επιλογή του και πίστεψε με αυτές οι Καπετάνισες δεν είναι γυναίκες της κλάψας και της κακομοιριάς άλλωστε δεν προλαβαίνουν και να το κάνουν με όλες τις ευθύνες πάνω στα κεφάλια τους... και γιατί ''επικάλυψη'' δυναμικής γυναίκας.... αρνείσαι το γεγονός οτι υπάρχουν δυναμικές γυναίκες ή οτι δεν πρέπει να είσαι δυναμική για να ανταπεξέλθεις στις υποχρεώσεις μιας οικογένειας μονη σου? 

*Δεν μας εξηγείς λιγο καλύτερα το θέμα της οσμής * 

Οσο για το οτι είσαι διαφορετική απο όλες τις άλλες ...είσαι και η κάθε μια ξεχωριστά όμως ανήκεις και εσύ σε κάποια κατηγορία και η πορεία σου θα το δείξει προς το παρόν δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις.... 

Οι ναυτικοί δεν είναι τρομαγμένοι ... είναι άντρες που έχουν κάνει επιλογή ενος συγκεκριμένου τρόπου ζωής που συνήθως στις νεαρές ηλικές δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει παιδιά σκυλιά και πηνελόπες... αν γνωρίσουν κάποια που να αξίζει τον κόπο και που πιστεύουν οτι θα μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις συνθήκες ή αν φτάσουν σε ηλικία που χόρτασαν και μπούχτησαν και θέλουν να φτιάξουν και αυτοί το ''λιμανάκι'' τους τότε θα σκεφτούν την οικογένεια... είναι το τι σου εμπνεει ο κάθε άνθρωπος...

----------


## Eleni

_Για ποιές ευθύνες μιλάς ακριβώς γιατι δεν κατάλαβα εγώ τουλάχιστον_
την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου, το ότι η ευτυχία σου ή η δυστηχία σου εξαρτάται από σένα και μόνο και μόνο εσύ μπορείς να αλλάξεις κάτι σε αυτά που αισθάνεσαι_

αρνείσαι το γεγονός οτι υπάρχουν δυναμικές γυναίκες ή οτι δεν πρέπει να είσαι δυναμική για να ανταπεξέλθεις στις υποχρεώσεις μιας οικογένειας μονη σου?_
δεν είπα τίποτα σχετικό!

_ Ο ήρωας συνήθως είναι και θύμα_
δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ απαραίτητο, είναι όπως το εκλάμβάνει κανείς, αν είναι επιλογή σου και είσαι καλά με αυτήν... ποιό θύμα;;; Αν το κλαις και το λυπάσαι όλη σου τη ζωή... ε τοτε ναι, επιλέγεις να παίζεις το ρόλο του θύματος. Κι όταν μιλάω για την επικάλυψη δυναμικής παράδειγμα μου ρχεται στο νου συγκεκριμενη φιλη καπετανισσα, απ τις πολυ δυναμικες, που εντελώς τυχαία και ενω αντεπεξερχόταν στις ευθυνες της, πετουσε το παραπονο για το ολα μονη της τα καταφερνει... *δε χρειαζεται κατι αλλο,* απ τη στιγμη που αυτολυπασαι, περνας στον αλλο πως νιωθεις θυμα, αυτοματα ο αλλος γεμιζει ενοχες και ψαχνει τροπους *που δεν υπαρχουν* να σε κανει να νιωσεις καλα, (ο άλλος μπορεί να ναι το παιδί, μπορεί και ο κάπταιν) φαυλος κυκλος.

Οταν λέω οσμίζομαι εννοώ υποψιάζομαι, οι ειδικοί μπορούν να κρίνουν καλύτερα, εγώ μόνο να υποθέτω μπορώ. Και υποθέτω ΤΡΟΜΟ προς το θέμα της οικογένειας, η όλη στάση που περιγράφεις (τώρα με νοιάζει η δουλειά και τα άλλα άμα κάτσουν) μοιάζει ολίγον στουθοκαμηλισμός. Μη μου πεις τώρα πως μια *ζεστή συντροφική* σχέση δίνει λιγότερη ευτυχία από την επαγγελματική καρριέρα!!!!!

_όμως ανήκεις και εσύ σε κάποια κατηγορία και η πορεία σου θα το δείξει προς το παρόν δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις....
_ούτε κι εσύ!  :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

Εχουμε μια βασική διαφορά αντίληψης των πραγμάτων και άκρη δεν θα βγάλουμε εγώ πιστεύω οτι αυτά που νιώθεις τα νιώθεις και εσυ πιστεύεις οτι μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις... σέβομαι την άποψη σου αλλα δεν την συμμερίζομαι. 

Εκτος της φίλης σου έχεις και άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα γιατι με ενα άτομο δεν βγάζεις σαφή συμπεράσματα, επίσης εξήγησα οτι η πρώτη κατηγορία και οι ηρωίδες αυτές δεν είναι της κλάψας προφανώς η γνωστή σου δεν είναι βέρα καπετάννισα ... της προέκυψε απλά.

Δεν εννοώ οτι απαρνιούνται την οικογένεια για την καριέρα αλλα για να περάσουν όμορφα και καλά... όσο για την ζεστή συντροφική σχέση ... την χρειάζονται όπως όλοι αλλα όχι τόσο πολύ όσο η γυναίκα... μα όλα είναι άμα κάτσουν... για ναυτικούς ή οχι.. δεν λές τώρα θα παντρευτώ και θα κάνω οικογένεια... λες τώρα είμαι έτοιμος να το κάνω αν βρώ και τον ανάλογο άνθρωπο οκ... 

_όμως ανήκεις και εσύ σε κάποια κατηγορία και η πορεία σου θα το δείξει προς το παρόν δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις...._
*ούτε κι εσύ!* 
*Εγώ μπορώ να το ξέρω απο την στιγμή που είμαι σε μια σχέση 11 χρόνια και παντρεμένη 5 με ενα παιδί 3... έχω πορεία να δείξω.*

----------


## Eleni

> Εχουμε μια βασική διαφορά αντίληψης των πραγμάτων και άκρη δεν θα βγάλουμε εγώ πιστεύω οτι αυτά που νιώθεις τα νιώθεις και εσυ πιστεύεις οτι μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις... σέβομαι την άποψη σου αλλα δεν την συμμερίζομαι.


απαισιόδοξο και μοιρολατρικό ακούγεται αυτό που λες αλλά ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα να συμφωνήσω ή να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, εννοείται πως σέβομαι όλες τις απόψεις, άλλωστε δεν επηρρεάζουν κανέναν άλλο πέρα από αυτόν που τις έχει




> Εκτος της φίλης σου έχεις και άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα γιατι με ενα άτομο δεν βγάζεις σαφή συμπεράσματα, επίσης εξήγησα οτι η πρώτη κατηγορία και οι ηρωίδες αυτές δεν είναι της κλάψας προφανώς η γνωστή σου δεν είναι βέρα καπετάννισα ... της προέκυψε απλά.


 πολλά προφανώς πάλι... είσαι τόσο σίγουρη;




> Δεν εννοώ οτι απαρνιούνται την οικογένεια για την καριέρα αλλα για να περάσουν όμορφα και καλά...


ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ;;;;;




> όσο για την ζεστή συντροφική σχέση ... την χρειάζονται όπως όλοι αλλα όχι τόσο πολύ όσο η γυναίκα...


δεν έχω αυτή την άποψη αλλά ας ρωτήσουμε κανένα άντρα... 




> μα όλα είναι άμα κάτσουν... για ναυτικούς ή οχι.. δεν λές τώρα θα παντρευτώ και θα κάνω οικογένεια... λες *τώρα είμαι έτοιμος* να το κάνω αν βρώ και τον ανάλογο άνθρωπο οκ...


υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα αν δεν το δουλέψεις το θέμα να μην είσαι ποτέ έτοιμος... πραγματικά εννοώ ε; όχι επειδή μεγάλωσα ή επειδή το θέλει η κοινωνία ή επειδή πρέπει να υπάρχει μια εξέλιξη...




> *Εγώ μπορώ να το ξέρω απο την στιγμή που είμαι σε μια σχέση 11 χρόνια και παντρεμένη 5 με ενα παιδί 3... έχω πορεία να δείξω.*


...

δε πάμε παρακάτω; αν συμφωνείς δηλαδή...

----------


## efouskayak

_πολλά προφανώς πάλι... είσαι τόσο σίγουρη;_

Είμαι σίγουρη στον βαθμό που μπορώ να είμαι δηλαδή απο τις δικές μου εμπειρίες και γνωριμιες.

_ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ;;;;;_

Δεν σου έδωσα μάλλον να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ... όμορφα και καλά περνάς όταν έχεις κάνει οικογένεια ... ενας άντρας νέος όμως με μια πορτοφόλα γεμάτη και ελεύθερος ανα τον κόσμο περνάει καλύτερα.... πίστεψε με και ας μας πούν τελικά και την άποψη τους οι άντρες να το λύσουμε. 

_υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα αν δεν το δουλέψεις το θέμα να μην είσαι ποτέ έτοιμος... πραγματικά εννοώ ε; όχι επειδή μεγάλωσα ή επειδή το θέλει η κοινωνία ή επειδή πρέπει να υπάρχει μια εξέλιξη..._

Θα απαντούσα αλλα θα βγούμε off topic ... είναι άλλο θέμα αυτό ... απλώς αν τα βάλεις όλα μαζί θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## Eleni

_ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ;;;;;
Δεν σου έδωσα μάλλον να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ... όμορφα και καλά περνάς όταν έχεις κάνει οικογένεια ... ενας άντρας νέος όμως με μια πορτοφόλα γεμάτη και ελεύθερος ανα τον κόσμο περνάει καλύτερα.... πίστεψε με και ας μας πούν τελικά και την άποψη τους οι άντρες να το λύσουμε.

_οι άντρες που το έχουν πει αυτό ή το έχουν πιστέψει, είναι άντρες φοβισμένοι (δικαίως μάλλον) όσον αφορά το θέμα οικογένεια - ίσως κι από τη δική τους - οπότε είναι θέμα ταμπού για να συζητηθεί εκτός αν είναι αρκετά ώριμος και ανοιχτός στο να συζητάει τέτοια θέματα

Ο ερωτευμένος άντρας περνάει πολύ καλύτερα με τη σύντροφό του, παρά στον κόσμο με τη πορτοφόλα και όλα τα άλλα ωραία, που πιο καλά σαν ιστορίες να ακούγονται είναι, για τα αφτιά αυτών που δεν έχουν ζήσει 5 πράγματα στη ζωή τους, παρά για να τα ζουν στη πράξη.

Να μας πουν οι άντρες που τα έχουν κάνει και τα δύο...

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα πω την άποψη μου αλλά λίγο ποιο γενικά ,σαν βετεράνος.
Από την στιγμή που καλούνται δυο διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι να ζήσουν κάτω από την ίδια στέγη θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα 100% ,Είτε μιλάμε για οικογένεια  ναυτικών είτε για  στεριανών !Και αν κάποιος πιστεύει το αντίθετο και είναι και ελεύθερος ,καλύτερα να ασχοληθεί με το πλέξιμο  να είναι και ευτυχισμένος .
Απλά στην οικογένεια του ναυτικού τα προβλήματα θα φανούν μόνο αν καθίσει μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σπίτι ,η μόλις πάρει σύνταξη . 
Όλοι μας έχουμε ακούσει για ζευγάρια .....είχαν δεσμό 10 χρόνια και μόλις παντρεύτηκαν χώρισαν !Γιατί είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα να συναντιόμαστε για καφέ ,για διακοπές ,και διασκεδαση ,και διαφορετικό μένουμε μαζί 24 hours που λεει ο λόγος !
Καλά περνάς παντού, όταν ξέρεις τι θέλεις ! Για τον άντρα που θα αποφασίσει να κάνει οικογένεια ,θα πρέπει να είναι χορτάτος από την (ελευθερία ) του ,όταν το αποφασίσει.. 
Ένας άντρας νέος όμως με μια πορτοφόλα γεμάτη και ελεύθερος ανά τον κόσμο περνάει καλύτερα.???..αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνει και αν είναι αυτό που του λειπει, βέβαιος και περνάει παρά πολύ καλά .Αλλά έχω δει και παντρεμένους να περνούν πάρα πολύ καλά όταν και αυτοί λείπουν και με λιγότερα χρήματα! 
Η οικογένεια είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία, μόνο όταν δεν την κάνεις ,επειδή σε πήραν τα χρόνια ,έχει λεφτά ο άλλος ,μαγειρεύει σαν την μαμά σου ,δεν σου αντιμιλάει ,σου λεει πάντα ναι ,επειδή θα μείνει μαζί και η μαμά σου, η σου θυμίζει ΤΗΝ Μαστροκώστα ,Πετραν !
Και να θυμάστε ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν αλλάζουν ποτέ !
Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες , συνταγές ,ούτε ειδικοί ,που λύνουν αυτά τα προβλήματα !
Ήμαστε όλοι μονοδικοι και διαφορετικοί! Και αυτή είναι και η ομορφιά της ζωης!
Διότι ο άντρας πριν παντρευτεί πιστεύει ότι αυτή δεν θα αλλάξει μετά τον γάμο ,και η γυναίκα πιστεύει ότι αυτός θα αλλάξει.
Για να πειράξουμε και λίγο της γυναίκες της παρέας μας !!

----------


## Petros

Τι θελεις και με μπλεκεις σε τετοια συζητηση? Χαχα 

Σκοπιμα αποφευγω

----------


## efouskayak

@ Ελένη

_οι άντρες που το έχουν πει αυτό ή το έχουν πιστέψει, είναι άντρες φοβισμένοι (δικαίως μάλλον) όσον αφορά το θέμα οικογένεια - ίσως κι από τη δική τους - οπότε είναι θέμα ταμπού για να συζητηθεί εκτός αν είναι αρκετά ώριμος και ανοιχτός στο να συζητάει τέτοια θέματα_

Κάνεις μέγα λάθος νομίζοντας οτι οι ανώριμοι και προερχόμενοι απο μη σωστές οικογένειες φοβούνται να δημιουργήσουν, αν είσαι έστω και λίγο ώριμος θα φοβάσαι... Για να αποφύγεις το διαζύγιο στεριανός ή θαλασσινός. 

@Mastrokosta 
Δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου και αν κατάλαβα καλά συμφωνείς οτι στο θέμα του γάμου είναι το τι σου εμπνέει ο άλλος για να προχωρήσεις και όχι το μπιρι μπιρι ''παντρέψου''  :Confused:  γνωρίζω αυτή την στιγμή 8 ανθρώπους ηλικίας 28-31 που ταξιδεύουν και όταν ξεμπαρκάρουν τους λέω...''αιντε αποκαταστάθηκες επαγγελματικά βρές και μια καλή κοπέλα να κάνεις το σπίτι σου'' βγάζουν καντίλες χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αν όμως βρεθεί η κατάλληλη είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα προχωρήσουν ακάθεκτοι στο επόμενο βήμα της ζωής... όχι επειδή το λέω εγώ αλλα επειδή θα βρεθεί ο σωστός άνθρωπος.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τι θελεις και με μπλεκεις σε τετοια συζητηση? Χαχα 
> 
> Σκοπιμα αποφευγω


Κάποια μέρα θα μπλεχτείς, και δεν θα είναι συζήτηση, και το χειρότερο δεν θα μπορέσεις να την αποφύγεις !!!Θα είσαι μπροστά στην εκκλησία !

----------


## efouskayak

> Τι θελεις και με μπλεκεις σε τετοια συζητηση? Χαχα 
> 
> Σκοπιμα αποφευγω


Οποιος έχει άποψη καλό είναι να την λέει... αλλιώς να το κλειδώσουμε το θέμα αν θεωρείτε οτι το έχουμε εξαντλήσει.  :Confused:

----------


## Eleni

απο τώρα να το κλειδώσουμε; ούτε στα προκαταρκτικά δεν έχουμε μπει ακόμα χαχαχα
αστειεύομαι ε;
οτι πει η admin!
 :Smile: 


> Οποιος έχει άποψη καλό είναι να την λέει... αλλιώς να το κλειδώσουμε το θέμα αν θεωρείτε οτι το έχουμε εξαντλήσει.

----------


## mastrokostas

> @Mastrokosta 
> Δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου και αν κατάλαβα καλά συμφωνείς οτι στο θέμα του γάμου είναι το τι σου εμπνέει ο άλλος για να προχωρήσεις και όχι το μπιρι μπιρι ''παντρέψου''  γνωρίζω αυτή την στιγμή 8 ανθρώπους ηλικίας 28-31 που ταξιδεύουν και όταν ξεμπαρκάρουν τους λέω...''αιντε αποκαταστάθηκες επαγγελματικά βρές και μια καλή κοπέλα να κάνεις το σπίτι σου'' βγάζουν καντίλες χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αν όμως βρεθεί η κατάλληλη είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα προχωρήσουν ακάθεκτοι στο επόμενο βήμα της ζωής... όχι επειδή το λέω εγώ αλλα επειδή θα βρεθεί ο σωστός άνθρωπος.


Ακριβώς !!!!!!!!Και όπως λεει και ένας φίλος ....είναι μέχρι να φας την μπαστουνιά στο κεφαλή. 
Εγώ λεω ότι αν βρεις το ταίρι σου ,πρόσεχε μην το προσπεράσεις !!

----------


## Petros

> Κάποια μέρα θα μπλεχτείς, και δεν θα είναι συζήτηση, και το χειρότερο δεν θα μπορέσεις να την αποφύγεις !!!Θα είσαι μπροστά στην εκκλησία !


Δε τα λενε αποτομα αυτα! Καποιοι εχουν ευαισθητη καρδια. Εγω εχω. Να το ξερετε και να μη μου λετε τετοια κ με συγχιζετε.Χαχα.

----------


## Eleni

> οι άντρες που το έχουν πει αυτό ή το έχουν πιστέψει, είναι άντρες φοβισμένοι (δικαίως μάλλον) όσον αφορά το θέμα οικογένεια - ίσως κι από τη δική τους - οπότε είναι θέμα ταμπού για να συζητηθεί εκτός αν είναι αρκετά ώριμος και ανοιχτός στο να συζητάει τέτοια θέματα





> Κάνεις μέγα λάθος νομίζοντας οτι οι ανώριμοι και προερχόμενοι απο μη σωστές οικογένειες φοβούνται να δημιουργήσουν, αν είσαι έστω και λίγο ώριμος θα φοβάσαι... Για να αποφύγεις το διαζύγιο στεριανός ή θαλασσινός.


 Αν είπα κάτι για την ωριμότητα αφορούσε το αν ένα άτομο έχει καταλάβει πως και γιατί αισθάνεται έτσι, το έχει αποδεχτεί και μπορεί να το συζητήσει χωρίς να φορτίζεται.

  Το ότι μπορεί να κάνει γάμο ένας που δεν αισθάνεται έτοιμος, μπορεί... άπειρα παραδείγματα. Μπορεί και να προσπαθήσει στην πορεία να εξελιχθεί μέσα απ το γάμο του
  Δεν απορρίπτω τίποτα

  Και επί της ευκαιρίας να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι οι οποιαδήποτε αναφορές που κάνω σε χαρακτηριστικά της προσωπικότητας (πχ του ναυτικού ή της καπετάνισσας) σκοπό έχουν την *κατανόηση* και την *αποδοχή* τους *και όχι φυσικά* _την απόρριψή τους!_
  ¶λλωστε απορρίπτει αυτός που αυτοαπορρρίπτεται και ψάχνει την αξία του προσπαθώντας να μειώσει τον άλλον. Κανείς μας δεν είναι τέλειος και έχουμε μάθει να αγαπάμε (να επιθυμούμε μάλλον) μη τέλειους ανθρώπους καθώς τέτοιοι μας έφεραν στη ζωή και μας μεγάλωσαν.

----------


## efouskayak

_Μια άλλη οπτική γωνία του θέματος ....._

_''Η δουλειά του ναυτικού είναι δύσκολη. Μέχρι σήμερα ακόμη. Δυσκολότερη όμως ήταν τα παλιά χρόνια. Τα καράβια, παλιά ήταν αργοκίνητα και ήταν μικρά. Τα σημερινά καράβια είναι μεγαλύτερα, γρηγορότερα και γερά._
_Εύκολη δεν είναι  η δουλειά του ναυτικού. Υπάρχουν και δυσκολίες. Η μία και χειρότερη είναι η ζωή τους. Κινδυνεύουν να χάσουν τη ζωή τους. Οι τρικυμίες. Όταν σηκώνονται κύματα, ιδίως παλοιροϊκά, μπορούν να βυθίσουν το καράβι και πολλοί ναυτικοί να γίνουν ναυαγοί. Ένα από τα χειρότερα είναι ότι δεν βλέπουν συχνά την οικογένεια τους. Στην θάλασσα όταν υπάρχει κακοκαιρία είναι χειρότερα παρά στην ξηρά. Η δουλειά του είναι δύσκολη και  πολύ κουραστική. Υπάρχουν και τα καλά του ναυτικού. Ταξιδεύει και γνωρίζει νέους τόπους, νέους φίλους. Αγοράζει δώρα για την οικογένεια του. Βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στη θάλασσα. Αναπνέει καθαρό οξυγόνο και ιώδιο. Το καλοκαίρι, όμως είναι δροσιά._
_Υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη καραβιών. Τα φορτηγά, που κουβαλάνε εμπορεύματα, τα πετρελαιοφόρα, που κουβαλάνε πετρέλαιο και τα επιβατικά, που κουβαλάνε τουρίστες. Οι ναυτικοί, οι περισσότεροι, δουλεύουν στα φορτηγά καράβια και η δουλειά τους είναι φόρτωμα-ξεφόρτωμα. Τα επιβατικά κουβαλάνε και γνωρίζουν στους ανθρώπους νέους τόπους._
_Η θάλασσα το χειμώνα είναι χειρότερη. Όταν είναι φουρτουνιασμένη είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη γιατί μπορεί να βυθίσει πολλά πλοία και καράβια._
_Οι γνωστοί ναυτικοί της μυθολογίας είναι: Ο Οδυσσέας, οι αργοναύτες κ.α.π. Το μεγαλύτερο  πλοίο ο «ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ» χτύπησε σ’ ένα τεράστιο παγόβουνο, προς την πορεία του για την Αμερική, και βούλιαξε. Θα μείνει στην καρδιά μας για πάντα._
_Ο ναυτικός όταν γυρίζει στο σπίτι του ξέχνα τις ταλαιπωρίες του και νιώθει τη ζεστασιά του σπιτιού του. Δίνει τα δώρα που αγόρασε στην οικογένεια του και τους διηγείται την περιπέτεια τους._
_Μπορεί να υπάρχουν δυσκολίες στη θάλασσα, αλλά  ο ναυτικός αγαπά τη θάλασσα. Όχι, όμως, σαν την οικογένεια του που τον νοσταλγεί και τον αγαπά. Μετά ετοιμάζεται για το επόμενο του ταξίδι στους ωκεανούς και τα εξωτικά νησιά._ 

_Χαριτίνη Συλλούρη_
      Σκέφτομαι  και  Γράφω''

----------


## Eleni

από έκθεση δημοτικού είναι αυτό το ωραίο κειμενάκι; τα παιδάκια τελικά τα γράφουν απλά κι όμορφα... σαν παραμύθι
ωραίο

----------


## DrJim

*-Afou* diavasa olokliro to forum se 2 meres paraxeneutika pos kapoios den exei anoixei thread gia to pio sumantiko kata tin apopsi mou (_i opoia tha thimiso mporei na einai kai lathos_) zitima. Fantazome oti de to postare logo tact i ntrepotan, ego pantos thelo na matho ti melloi genesthe opote pame:

1. Mporeis na Kratiseis sxesi (edo mia apopsi apo megaluterous tha voithouse) ontas makria kai genikotera antimetopizontas tis eunoites duskolies.
2. Ti luseis mporoun na uparxoun gia na ginei to olo zitima pio eukolo?
3. (_Tha thela kai kapoious me oikogenia na poune 1-2 paradigmata an einai dunato_)

*SubQ's * (_kapoies dikes mou erotiseis gia arxi_)

= Mporeis na exeis kopela ap ton ergasiako sou xoro? gia paradigma na taxideuete mazi se ena krouazeroploio (ontas o kathenas sto posto tou)
= Mporeis en sunenoish me sunadelfo sou na fugeis ap to karavi (vazontas to filo sou antikatastati *i etairia ta idia tha plirosei) outos oste na kaneis "misa taxidia".
= Mporeis na fereis atomo mazi sou sto ploio? (suzigo, kopela etc.)?


P.S.  Tha parakalousa an ginete na apantisete sta themata ena pros ena (_gia na min prokupsh allagh thematos opos se ekatontades thread sto forum_)

_Euxaristo prokatavolika._

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> 1. Mporeis na Kratiseis sxesi (edo mia apopsi apo megaluterous tha voithouse) ontas makria kai genikotera antimetopizontas tis eunoites duskolies.


Κάποτε μπορεί να γινόταν,,,,,,,σήμερα αδύνατο.. :Cool:

----------


## marillou

= Mporeis na fereis atomo mazi sou sto ploio? (suzigo, kopela etc.)?

Έχω την εντύπωση χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι μέσα στο forum αναφέρεται σε κάποιο σημείο ότι οι αξιωματικοί έχουν δικαίωμα να φέρουν στο καράβι την σύζηγο ή την αραβωνιαστικιά τους. 

Όσο για το θέμα σχέσεων υπάρχει και το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης. Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι λίγο δύσκολο, για κοπέλες συνήθως, να εμπιστευθούν κάποιον όταν κατεβαίνει σε λιμάνια όπως της Βραζιλίας ας πούμε. (άποψή μου πάντα)

----------


## DrJim

> = Mporeis na fereis atomo mazi sou sto ploio? (suzigo, kopela etc.)?
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι μέσα στο forum αναφέρεται σε κάποιο σημείο ότι οι αξιωματικοί έχουν δικαίωμα να φέρουν στο καράβι την σύζηγο ή την αραβωνιαστικιά τους. 
> 
> Όσο για το θέμα σχέσεων υπάρχει και το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης. Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι λίγο δύσκολο, για κοπέλες συνήθως, να εμπιστευθούν κάποιον όταν κατεβαίνει σε λιμάνια όπως της Βραζιλίας ας πούμε. (άποψή μου πάντα)


Gia Suzigo nai. (o Morgan to anefere oti mporeis *an kai oi perisoteroi ntreponte) Kopela mporeis?

----------


## marillou

Δεν γνωρίζω αν και δεν το νομίζω

----------


## Morgan

Opws se oles tis dyskoles katastaseis , shmasia exei ti eidous sxesh , exeis me ton anthrwpo sou. Ayto vevaia einai pshla grammata giati synh8ws perimenoume thn kopela na einai synephs enw emeis …ksexniomaste! Telos pantwn, h alh8eia einai pws dyskola diathrountai sxeseis kai ola einai 8ema empistosynhs.
Proswpika to evlepa ws ADYNATO … yphrksan omws zeygaria pou epiviwsan k petyxan (panta logw ths kopelas)…

Oi aksiwmatikoi mporoun na exoun thn syzygo/arravwniastikia tous , k panta analoga thn politikh ths etaireias

----------


## DrJim

> Opws se oles tis dyskoles katastaseis , shmasia exei ti eidous sxesh , exeis me ton anthrwpo sou. Ayto vevaia einai pshla grammata giati synh8ws perimenoume thn kopela na einai synephs enw emeis …ksexniomaste! Telos pantwn, h alh8eia einai pws dyskola diathrountai sxeseis kai ola einai 8ema empistosynhs.
> Proswpika to evlepa ws ADYNATO … yphrksan omws zeygaria pou epiviwsan k petyxan (panta logw ths kopelas)…
> 
> Oi aksiwmatikoi mporoun na exoun thn syzygo/arravwniastikia tous , k panta analoga thn politikh ths etaireias



Morgan an tha mporouses na miliseis kai gia ta upoloipa themata tha sou eimoun upoxreos. na xeroume ti pezei kiolas dld.

----------


## sonia24

> Opws se oles tis dyskoles katastaseis , shmasia exei ti eidous sxesh , exeis me ton anthrwpo sou. Ayto vevaia einai pshla grammata giati synh8ws perimenoume thn kopela na einai synephs enw emeis …ksexniomaste!


Αυτο το τελευταιο δε μου αρεσε..... :Sad:  δυστυχως, ολα μεσα στη ζωη ειναι και δεν υπηρξα ναυτικος για να ξερω την ψυχολογια, οποτε δεν κρινω κανεναν.Απλα ετσι οπως το βλεπω, σημαντικο ρολο παιζει η κοπελα σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, γιατι οι γυναικες εχουν εναν ιδιατερο εμφυτο τροπο να κρατουν τις ισορροπιες (οταν θελουν βεβαια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Προσωπικα, δε θα ημουν σε θεση να μπω σε αυτου του ειδους τη σχεση, οχι γιατι δε θα ημουν "ενταξει", απλα γιατι μου αρεσει να περναω την καθημερινοτητα με τον ανθρωπο μου, δεν αντεχω την αποσταση.

----------


## mastropanagos

Δηλαδη δεν καταλαβα επειδη καποιος διαλεγει να γινει ναυτικος επειδη του αρεσει σημαινει οτι σε ενα τετοιο θεμα δεν θα στεργιωσει ποτε??Γινεται καποιος ναυτικος και παει τελειωσε μετα δεν τον κοιταει καμια επειδη ειναι ναυτικος??Ελα ομως που αυτος ο ναυτικος μπορει να της προσφερει πολλα που δεν μπορει να της προσφερει καποιος αλλος ειτε μιλαμε για σχεση ειτε για ενα γαμο...ωραια ειναι καποιο καιρο μπαρκαρησμενος,το καταλαβαινω αλλα προσωπικα το προτιμω να γινεται ετσι παρα να ειμαι χωμενος σε μια δουλεια καπου εξω να δουλευω απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ για ψιχουλα και μετα να ειμαι κουρασμενος και να μην κανω τιποτα δηλαδη να ζω για να δουλευω και οχι να δουλευω για να ζω..οταν ομως καποιος ειναι ναυτικος και ειναι ξεμπαρκος εχει αρκετο χρονο να περασει με καποιον,και οταν ερθει ο καιρος να ξαναμπαρκαρει μπορει να παρει τη γυναικα του μαζι του..σχεση και ναυτιλια πανε μαζι αρκει να ξερεις να το χειριστεις αναλογα,ολα θελουν το τροπο τους αρκει να τον μαθεις καλα..!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω μαζί του ότι...τελικά το σπίτι το κρατάνε οι κυρίες. Κάτι που ισχύει είτε είσαι ναυτικός, είτε όχι.


Παει χάλασες και εσύ !!Τώρα άρχισες και  να το παραδέχεσαι !!

----------


## Morgan

> Τέλος, παιδί μου με τις πολλές απορίες δε χρειάζεται να σκας για τέτοια θέματα. 
> Αν το δεις αναλογικά οι γυναίκες είναι περισσότερες από του άνδρες, (όσους τέλωσπάντων έχουν απομείνει, διότι είναι κοινό μυστικό το που πήγαν τα τελευταία χρόνια οι άνδρες...απέναντι). 
> Μας αναλογούν, δλδ δύο στον καθένα μας και αν αρχίσουμε και τις ανταλλαγές...πάρε την ξανθιά, δώσμου τη μελαχροινή, μια ζωή δε μας φτάνει. 
> ¶ντε και καλό βόλι....


Ηρωαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

χχααχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## efouskayak

Προσπερνόντας τις ανταλαγές ξανθών και μελαχρινών θα ήθελα να πώ οτι σίγουρα γίνεται και σχέση να έχεις και γάμο άλλωστε δεν είναι οι ναυτικοί μόνοι τους ούτε άκληροι .

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον mastropanago. 
Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω με τον Giorgoss οτι οι κυρίες κρατάνε τα σπίτια και όπως είπε είμαστε περισσότερες άρα θα συστήσω στους νέους ναυτικούς να κάνουν απλά τις σωστές επιλογές.

----------


## mastrokostas

Η επιλογή στο γάμος ,μου είχε πει ο Καπετάν Στέφανος , είναι ένα τσουβάλι με φίδια και με ένα το πολύ δυο χέλια .Βάζεις το χέρι και διαλέγεις .Αν είσαι τυχερός και πίασεις το χέλι ,έχει καλός! Διαφορετικά ......βραστά Χαράλαμπε , είτε είσαι ναυτικός, γεωργός ,κομμώτρια ! Γυναίκα στην σχέση- γάμο κτλ είναι σαν τον τρομοκράτη .Ζωσμένη με εκρηκτικά και το χέρι στην περόνη , έτοιμη να τραβήξει .
Τώρα αν μπορεί ο ναυτικός να έχει σχέση- οικογένεια !Βεβαίως και μπορεί! και υπάρχουν γυναίκες που κράτησαν σπίτια , μεγάλωσαν και σπούδασαν παιδιά , και τίμησαν τον σύντροφο που δεν είχαν δίπλα τους ,με το παραπάνω. 
Εξαιρέσεις δυστυχώς πολλές και από τις δυο πλευρές .Εγώ έχω δει με τα μάτια μου να βγάζουν την φίλη τους από την καμπίνα, στον Πειραιά που ερχόμασταν, και από την άλλη να έρχεται η γυναίκα τους . Όπως και από την άλλη, να φεύγει ο σύζυγος στο αεροδρόμιο να κλαιει και να οδύρεται για τον χωρισμό, και μόλις έφευγε να την περιμένει ο φίλος στην γωνία και να φεύγουν αγκαλιασμένοι .
Η το χέλι η το φίδι λοιπόν !!

----------


## efouskayak

Mastrokosta μαζί σου αλλά ... πολλές φορές βλέπουν το φίδι και προσπαθούν να το κάνουν χέλι... αυτό ήθελα να πώ κατα τα άλλα συμφωνώ απολύτα μαζί σου.

----------


## efouskayak

Εντάξει εντάξει με φάγατε απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπα θέμα τύχης η σχέση και ο γάμος οκ !!!! 

Giorgoss ξέχασες και τις κοκκινομάλες τι αυτές ψυχή δεν έχουν ?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καταρχήν, θα αρχίσω από τον Mastrokosta. Ένα θα σου πω : Με πλήγωσες. Τέλος.


Δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Βλέπεις π.χ. μια τύπισσα και αυτό που σε γοητεύει είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο μασά τη τσίχλα. Όταν την κατακτήσεις, το πρώτο πράμα που σου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να της αλλάξεις το τρόπο με τον οποίο μασά τη τσίχλα. Τι κάνεις δλδ ; Θέλεις να εξαφανίσεις αυτό που σε γοήτευσε.
> Μπέρδεμα μεγάλο οι σχέσεις των ανθρώπων.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!!
. 



> (Και ματαξύ μας, να σου πω και ένα μυστικούλη ; Μην της περνάς το μήνυμα ότι χωρίς αυτή δε κάνεις...γιατί θα το πληρώσεις ακριβά. Αντιθέτος όσο αισθάνεται ότι δεν σε έχει δεδομένο...θα τη περνάς ζάχαρι).


Για να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι !;-)




> Και επειδή με προσέβαλε πολύ βαρέως, οριζοντίος και καθέτος, ο Mastrokostas


Δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> *Δε θα περάσουν. Επανάσταση μέχρι το τέλος.* 
> *Εμπρος παληκάρια και τις φάγαμε.*


Δεν μπορεί !κάτι έχεις πάρει σήμερα !Τόσα ωραία πράγματα !!!! Μπααααα!!!!

----------


## sonia24

Ειναι καθαρα θεμα προσωπικης επιλογης το αν θες να χτισεις οικογενεια με ναυτικο η ναυτικινα...Εγω ας πουμε, δεν το επιλεγω, γιατι δεν μπορω να φανταστω τον εαυτο μου να γενναει και ο αντρας μου να θαλασσοδερνεται (λεω εγω μια εκδοχη τωρα....). Τωρα ποιος ειναι το φιδι και το χελι, αυτο ειναι και λιγο θεμα τυχης, ειναι και λιγο θεμα ενστικτου (μπορει βεβαια να μην το μαθεις και ποτε...) και λιγο να κοβει το ματι σου...καλος ο ερωτας και τα λουλουδια, αλλα να μπαινει και η λογικη στο παιχνιδι. 

Θαυμαζω τις γυναικες που κρατανε σπιτια και χαρακτηρα και εχουν τον αντρα στην αλλη ακρη του Ειρηνικου. Απλα, αυτος ο τροπος ζωης δεν ταιριαζει σε ολες...

----------


## efouskayak

> Έφη, όπως γράφει ο και Τομ Ρομπινς...οι κοκκινομάλες είναι αριανές.
> Δλδ είναι λίγο UFO. 
> Αλλά εντάξει, έχεις δίκηο και οι υπόλοιπες, αν θέλουν μια χαρά ufo γίνονται...
> Mastrokosta...με μεθάει η ζωή. 
> Ήρθα, είδα και ενίκησα !!!!


Μήπως ο Τομ Ρομπινς όσα δεν φτάνει τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια ??????

----------


## PiEpsilon

Αν υπάρχει αγάπη, ο παρανομαστής είναι κοινός (γερά θεμέλια για οικογένεια).
Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα / υποδείγματα.
Δεν διαλέγεις στην τύχη σύντροφο/σύζυγο, άρα βλέπεις αν πιάνεις φίδι ή χέλι...

----------


## Michael

Οι ατάκες πετάγωνται σαν χέλια από το νέρο..!
Και εγώ πως στο να γράψω να αντισταθώ;

Εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι μεν καταρχήν δύσκολο να διατηρηθεί μια σχέση ναυτικού. Πλην όμως αν διατηρηθεί τείνει να είναι και πιο δυνατή. Η απόσταση και ο χρόνος ξεκαθαρίζουν συνήθως τα πράγματα αρκετα νωρίς. Και όταν δεν υπάρχει απλά πρόσκαιρο πάθος και ενθουσιασμός, αλλά και πόθος και βαθεία λαχτάρα και αγάπη τότε παρά τον πόνο του νόστου και αποχωρισμού υπάρχει μια πολύ δυνατή σχέση. Βέβαια θα συμφωνήσω πως συχνά το αν θα βρούμε το έτερον ήμισυ είναι και θέμα τύχης ή θειας πρόνοιας αν προτιμάτε. Αν και γενικά πιστεύω πως είμαστε δέκτες σε μεγάλο βαθμό των συνεπειών των σχεδιασμών και επιλογών που κάνουμε δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω την απίστευτη συρροή συμτώσεων που έχω δει να συμβαίνει σε γνωστούς μου και φίλους μου ώστε τελικά να γνωρίζουν και να παντρέυωνται τον ανθρωπό της ζωής από εκεί που δεν το περιμέναν! Πάντως γενικά το τι θα βγει από τσουβάλι ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος. Να μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι στο τσουβάλι είμαστε και εμείς... 
Για τα περί Βραζιλίας κλπ ή όπως αρέσκωμαι να τα αποκαλώ εγώ "ports of sin" απλά θα πώ ότι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολό να πάει κάποιος στην λεωφόρο την άγουσα προς το φαληρικό δέλτα ή όπου αλλου εντός των "city streets of sin" ή ακόμα και στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα ή σε ένα... business meeting, παρά να βγει σήμερα ναυτικός από το πλοίο μετον δεδομένο φόρτο εργασίας. Εξάλλου οι άνθρωποι σε τούτο διαφέρουν από τα ζώα, στο ότι δεν άγωνται και φέρωνται από τα ενστικτά τους, αλλά έχουν την δυνατότητα να τα δρομολογούν κατα βούλησιν... Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής νοιώθω ιδιαίτερα προσβεβλημένος και το θεωρώ έναν ιδιότυπό κοινωνικό ρατσισμό να θεωρούμαι τους ναυτικούς και τις γυναίκες τους ως ελευθεριαζόντων ηθών. Το ότι κάποιος δυσκολεύεται δεν σημαίνει ότι ένδίδει στα πάθη του. Όταν έχεις αφιερώσει την ζωή σου σε κάτι ανώτερο, στον συντροφό σου και στα παιδιά σου και έχεις ένα συγκεκριμένο προορισμό, μιαν Ιθάκη, ξεπερνάς πιο έυκολα πολλούς σκοπέλους. Αρκεί να ΄χεις κάνει ένα καλό passage plan. Αν δεν έχεις κάνει και πας στα θολά, τότε και στο μικρότερο ταξίδι (ακόμα και επί της ξηράς) μπορέις να ναυαγήσεις...

----------


## sonia24

Michael, δε θα μπορουσες να τα πεις πιο ομορφα και ξεκαθαρα. Συμφωνω μαζι σου. Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αναλογα των στοχων που θετει ο καθενας απο μας.

----------


## Michael

> Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αναλογα των στοχων που θετει ο καθενας απο μας.


Η τουλάχιστον τείνουν να έιναι, διότι όπως είπαμε πάντα υπάρχουν περιθώρια σφάλματος και αβλεψίας και αστάθμητοι παράγοντες.

----------


## sonia24

> Η τουλάχιστον τείνουν να έιναι, διότι όπως είπαμε πάντα υπάρχουν περιθώρια σφάλματος και αβλεψίας και αστάθμητοι παράγοντες.


Αυτο σιγουρα...γιατι ειμαστε ανθρωποι και υπαρχει παντα ο παραγοντας: ανθρωπινο λαθος!

----------


## mastropanagos

> &#171;...Εξάλλου οι άνθρωποι σε τούτο διαφέρουν από τα ζώα, στο ότι δεν άγωνται και φέρωνται από τα ενστικτά τους...&#187;
> Αν εννοείς πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας, θα συμφωνήσω. 
> Με αυτό που δε συμφωνώ είναι η τοποθέτηση σου περί ενστίκτων.
> Το ζήτημα αυτό το έλυσε πριν απο ένα αιώνα περίπου ο Σίγκμουντ Φρόιντ, επισημαίνοντας ότι τελικά &#171;ο άνθρωπος είναι ένα ζώο που θέλει συνεχώς να καταλαμβάνει ζωτικούς χώρους&#187;. 
> Άθελα του βέβαια κατέρριψε με την θέση του αυτή και τον κομμουνισμό, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία...
> Αυτό θέλουμε Μάικλ, είτε το παραδεχόμαστε, είτε όχι. Θέλουμε να καταλαμβάνουμε ζωτικούς χώρους. 
> Μια σχέση με το αντίθετο φίλο εμπεριέχει μέσα της και το στοιχείο της κατάκτησης. Θέλουμε να υποτάξουμε τον άλλο. Θέλουμε να τον φάμε και αυτό γιατί ένας από τους πολλούς φλοιούς του εγκεφάλου μας έχει καταγράψει την περίοδο που είμασταν καννίβαλοι πριν απο εκατομμύρια χρόνια. 
> Το να φας τον άλλο βέβαια δεν είναι σήμερα κάτι αποδεκτό, αλλά για πες μου δεν έχεις ψιθιρίσει ποτέ στο αυτί της καλής σου τη φράση : Θέλω να σε φάω ; Αν το έχεις κάνει, τότε ανακαλείς στην επιφάνεια μνήμες που όλοι μας κουβαλάμε μέσα μας και δε το ξέρουμε. 
> Λες τυχαία να σου λέει ο Παπάς στην Εκκλησία : *Λάβετε*, *φάγετε*&#183; τοῦτο μου ἐστι τὸ σῶμα, τὸ ὑπὲρ ὑμῶν κλώμενον, εἰς ἄφεσιν ἁμαρτιῶν&#187;...
> Υπάρχει ιστορία από πίσω φίλε μου....


εγω παντως το εχω πει αυτο αρκετες φορες αλλα με αλλη εννοια :Wink: ...δηλαδη θεωρουμε καννιβαλος????

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εξαρτάται. Έχεις φάει ποτέ κανέναν ή απλά το λες ;


Δεν ετυχε φιλε μου..απλα το λεω.. :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> «...Εξάλλου οι άνθρωποι σε τούτο διαφέρουν από τα ζώα, στο ότι δεν άγωνται και φέρωνται από τα ενστικτά τους...»
> Αν εννοείς πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας, θα συμφωνήσω. 
>  Λες τυχαία να σου λέει ο Παπάς στην Εκκλησία : *Λάβετε*, *φάγετε*· τοῦτο μου ἐστι τὸ σῶμα, τὸ ὑπὲρ ὑμῶν κλώμενον, εἰς ἄφεσιν ἁμαρτιῶν»...
> Υπάρχει ιστορία από πίσω φίλε μου....


Συμφωνω στα ενστικτα, συμφωνω στην κατακτηση του αλλου (αν και για μενα εδω τιθεται θεμα εγωισμου...), συμφωνω σε ολα. Το ενστικτο υπαρχει και βασιλευει. Αλλα...κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη, ας μην τα βαζουμε ολα στο ιδιο τσουβαλι. Το οτι θελουμε να "φαμε" το συντροφο μας, δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα λογια του παπα στην εκκλησια. Εκει μιλαμε για μια ιεροτελεστια, μια ιερη διαδικασια (για οσους πιστευουν) η οποια ειναι εντελως παραβολικη και συμβολικη. Δεν απεικονιζει καποια ενδομυχη ανθρωποφαγια. (δεν ειμαι απολυτη, απλα το ερμηνευω αλλιως)

----------


## DrJim

> Mastrokosta μαζί σου αλλά ... πολλές φορές βλέπουν το φίδι και προσπαθούν να το κάνουν χέλι... αυτό ήθελα να πώ κατα τα άλλα συμφωνώ απολύτα μαζί σου.



Megalh kouventa eipes palikare... Para para polu megalh. "no further comments"

----------


## Michael

Καταρχήν τον θες να την φας, όταν αυτή είναι η γυνάικα σου, ίσως δεν είναι απαράιτητα τόσο κακό...
[το κακό με τα φαγώματα ξεκινά στις περιπτώσεις των "απέναντι" που ναφέρθηκαν σε προηγούμενο ποστ....!]



> Αν εννοείς πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας, θα συμφωνήσω.


Και στο σώμα. Το μυαλό είναι και το ίδιο σώμα και αλληλοεπηρεάζεται από το υπόλοιπο σώμα και το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον. Αν δεχτούμε δε ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν κάτι παραπάνω από μόνο σώμα τότε ξεφεύγουμε από μια θεώρηση του ανθρώπου ως ενός απλά πολύ καλού βιολογικού μηχανισμού που δεν έχει τίποτα παραπάνω από τα άλλα ζώα παρα μόνο πολύ πιο πολύπλοκά και ανεπτυγμένα (?) συστήματα αντανακλαστικών. Αν δεν δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχει αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω και ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται τότε όντως αυτό που φαίνεται να μας συμφέρει περισσότερο prima facie είναι να γίνουμε κανίβαλοι και μάλιστα όποιος προλάβει πρώτος τόσο καλύτερα για τον ίδιο (κάτι σαν το Χαιλάντερ σε πιο επική έκδοση...). Επειδή όμως λίγο πολύ σε όλους τους ανθρώπους ενυπάρχει η έμφυτη ανάγκη για αναζητηση του κάτι παραπάνω ίσως ο θείος Σίγμουντ να μην τα βρήκε όλα... Εξάλλου ό,τι είπε η Σχολή του Φροϋδισμού δεν είναι απαράιτητα εξ ορισμού το απόλυτα και μόνον αληθές. Εξάλλου ακόμα και αν τελικά δεν υπάρχει το κάτι παραπάνω μάλλον οι πιο σύνετοι και ευαίσθητοι (που κατα βάθος όλοι είμαστε, ακόμα και ο χειρότερος εγκληματιάς, ακόμη και οι νιαμ-νιαμ [σ.σ. =φυλή ανθρωποφάγων στο Σουδάν]) θα έπρεπε να το εφεύρουμε εφόσον δεν μπορούσαμε να το ανακαλύψουμε...κτλ...κτλ...





> Αυτό θέλουμε Μάικλ, είτε το παραδεχόμαστε, είτε όχι. Θέλουμε να καταλαμβάνουμε ζωτικούς χώρους. 
> Μια σχέση με το αντίθετο φίλο εμπεριέχει μέσα της και το στοιχείο της κατάκτησης. Θέλουμε να υποτάξουμε τον άλλο.


Ναι αυτήν την εντύπωση την είχα και εγώ ως ένα βαθμό. Έχω αρχίσει όμως και αναθεωρώ και σκέφτωμαι μήπως απλά θέλουμε να έχουμε την εντύπωση περί τούτου έστω και αν τελικά αντικειμενικά δεν ισχύει... Δεν ξέρω το άλλο, το... "αδύνατο" φύλλο τί λέει επί τούτου; Εξάλλου τι ωφελήσει άνθρωπόν έαν κατακτήσει τον κόσμο όλο και απωλέσει τον σύντροφο αυτού;; Ο απόλυτος ζωτικός χώρος είναι όταν στο τέλος μέινει μόνο ένας που θα έχει φάει όλους τους άλλους! ¶λλος τρόπος δεν υπάρχει να ζήσει τον απόλυτο ζωτικό του χώρο, τον παράδεισό του να πούμε; Διότι κάποιος μακαρίτης πλέον μου έλεγε όταν ήμουν μικρός πως όταν πεθάνει αν είναι να παεί στον παράδεισο και να έιναι μόνος του, προτιμάει να παέι στην κόλαση...!




> Το να φας τον άλλο βέβαια δεν είναι σήμερα κάτι αποδεκτό, ....


Καλά μην βάζεις και το χέρι σου στην φωτιά....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Λες τυχαία να σου λέει ο Παπάς στην Εκκλησία : *Λάβετε*, *φάγετε*· τοῦτο μου ἐστι τὸ σῶμα, τὸ ὑπὲρ ὑμῶν κλώμενον, εἰς ἄφεσιν ἁμαρτιῶν»...
> Υπάρχει ιστορία από πίσω φίλε μου....


Βασικά, από όσο μπορώ να γνωρίζω, ο ιερέας λέει απλά το τι είπε ο Χριστός στον μυστικό δείπνο. Σύμφωνα δε με την εκκλησία αποτελεί παραγματικό σώμα και αίμα (για αυτό προφανώς θεωρέιται και μυστήριο).Πρόκειται δε για σώμα και αίμα που δίνεται από τον ίδιον τον "κανιβαλιζόμενο" οικοιοθελώς... (αυτό και αν είναι μυστήριο... άραγε μήπως θέλει και συμβολικό επίπεδο να μας πει κάτι; ποιός ξέρει και ποιός είναι προθυμος να το κάνει; Κάπου λέει ότι ο άνδρας είναι για την γυναίκα του ό,τι ο Χριστός για την εκκλησσία και το αντίστροφο, αλλά αυτό έιναι μάλλον άλλο θέμα..)

----------


## DrJim

> Μάικλ, μάλλον δεν διάβασες το τελευταίο post μου, το οποίο απαντά εκ των προτέρων στα ζητήματα που θίγεις. 
> Αναφορικά με τον Σίγκμουντ Φρόυντ, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι από την εποχή του και ύστερα δεν έχουμε κάνει και μεγάλα βήματα ως ανθρωπότητα στην διερεύνιση των φλοιών του εγκεφάλου μας. 
> Πάντως, αν έχεις κάτι άλλο κατα νου πέρα από τον Φρόυντ, προσωπικά με χαρά θα το ακούσω, διότι δε σου κρύβω ότι ο Φρόυντ με αγχώνει...
> Τέλος και όσον αφορά τον Μυστικό Δείπνο στον οποίο αναφέρεσαι και χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλω κανέναν, θα τολμούσα να ρωτήσω : Ήσουν παρόν ; 
> Δεν θέλω να υποβαθμίσω την επισήμανση που κάνεις αναφορικά με το θέμα αυτό, αλλά σε ότι με αφορά προσωπικά προσεγγίζω το ζήτημα των μονοθεϊστικών θρησκειών, ιστορικά και όχι βιωματικά. 
> Κανείς δε μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει σήμερα ότι ιδρυτής του Χριστιανισμού είναι ο Απόστολος Παύλος και για το λόγο αυτό διατηρώ μια επιφύλαξη αν το μήνυμα του Χριστού είναι αυτό που μας μεταφέρει ο Απόστολος. 
> Από ιστορικής άποψης δεν είναι και δε θα μπορούσε να είναι γιατί αν ανατρέξει κανείς στο παρελθόν και δει τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες υπήρξε ο Χριστιανισμός τότε θα κατανοήσει και τους λόγους που ώθησαν τον Απόστολο Παύλο στην προσπάθεια του να δομήσει και να συνθέσει μια νέα θρησκεία δανειζόμενος πολλά στοιχεία από άλλες. 
> Πάντως θα παραδεχθώ ότι η Ορθόδοξη εκδοχή του Χριστιανισμού είναι κατα πολύ καλύτερη από όλες τις άλλες έκδοχες και κατα πολύ καλύτερη και από τις άλλες μονοθειστικές θρησκείες (Ιουδαϊσμό και Μουσουλμανισμό). 
> ....Τι σου είναι η κουβέντα ; Ξεκινήσαμε από την απορία ενός φίλου αν μπορεί να κρατήσει τη σχέση του όντας ναυτικός και καταλήξαμε στον...Απόστολο Παύλο. Πολύ γουστάρω.



An kai den pisteuo stin eklisia pisteuo oti uparxei kati pano apo mas... an upirxe pote xristos kai an xanarthei gia ena pragma eimai sigouros. Protoi oi papades tha ton staurosoun.
A btw ... einai "Pisteue kai mh, (koma) eurena) pisteue i oxi dld na ereunas panta.  :Smile:

----------


## sonia24

[quote=GiorgosS;110813]Sonia, η κατάκτηση στην οποία αναφέρομαι δεν έχει να κάνει με εγωϊσμούς, αλλά με την ανθρώπινη φύση. 
Ένας εγωϊστής άνθρωπος μπορεί να επιλέξει να μη μας κατακτήσει...διότι - και καλά - ποιοί είμαστε εμείς που θα ασχοληθεί μαζί μας ; 

Συμφωνω σε αυτη την εκδοχη, σαφως και υπαρχει, απλα εννοουσα τον εγωισμο που εμπεριεχει το στοιχειο της κατακτησης. 

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους εραστές, όταν λες στον άλλο θα σε φάω, στη πραγματικότητα θες να γίνεις ένα μαζί του.
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα. 

Ναι, τωρα κατανοω τι εννοεις...

----------


## efouskayak

Αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων, νομίζω ότι μερικά πράγματα δεν εξηγούνται και δεν αναλύονται χωρίς να κατακρίνω την προσπάθεια βέβαια. 
Μπορεί να υπάρξει σχέση με τους ανθρώπους της θάλασσας με τις όποιες δυσκολίες βέβαια … 

Το θέμα της παρουσίας ή της απουσίας του συντρόφου είναι περίεργο γιατί μπορεί ο καλός σου να είναι μίλια μακριά αλλά δίπλα σου  και ακριβώς δίπλα σου αλλά μίλια μακριά…. 

Όταν δύο άνθρωποι θέλουν να είναι μαζί θα είναι και όταν δεν θέλουν δεν είναι με τον όποιο τρόπο και οι δύο καταστάσεις . 

Κάτι που θέλω επίσης να σχολιάσω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι το ότι έχω δεί πολλούς δόκιμους να εγκαταλείπουν την θάλασσα με τις πρώτες ‘’πιέσεις’’ από την καλή τους…. Εδώ  δεν ξέρω τι φταίει …. οι κύριοι δεν είναι αποφασισμένοι για το επάγγελμα τους? Είναι λάθος η επιλογή τους? Δεν ξέρω… ίσως να μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε εσείς.

----------


## Leo

Εδώ υπάρχουν σπουδαία νέα και γιαυτό διάλεξα το αυτό το θέμα να ανεβάσω αυτό το νέο. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι οι εκδηλώσεις θα γίνουν 19 και 20 Σεπτεμβρίου. Θα σας ενημερώσουμε με το ακριβές πρόγραμμα σύντομα.

*Στο Γαλαξίδι το Διεθνές Μνημείο*
*Τρίτη, 9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 07:00* 
*Εμπάργκο έως : 10/09/2008 07:00,* 
*Σελίδα: 13 200 λέξεις, ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ* 

Στην Ελλάδα θα πραγματοποιηθεί φέτος η Παράλληλη Εκδήλωση της Παγκοσμίου Ημέρας Ναυτιλίας. Ο εορτασμός της Παγκοσμίου Ημέρας Ναυτιλίας, πραγματοποιείται κάθε χρόνο στη διάρκεια του Σεπτεμβρίου (φέτος στις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου) στην έδρα του Διεθνούς ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού στο Λονδίνο (ΙΜΟ).

Παράλληλα, με την εκδήλωση αυτή μετά από πρωτοβουλία του γενικού γραμματέα του ΙΜΟ κ. Ευθύμιου Μητρόπουλου έχει εισαχθεί ο θεσμός της «Παράλληλης Εκδήλωσης της Παγκοσμίου Ημέρας Ναυτιλίας» η οποία κάθε χρόνο πραγματοποιείται σε διαφορετική χώρα. Φέτος η εκδήλωση αυτή θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη χώρα μας.

Στο πλαίσιο της εκδήλωσης αυτής και με την ευκαιρία της επετείου των 60 χρόνων του ΙΜΟ, θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Παρασκευή, 19 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 στο χώρο του Ευγενίδειου Ιδρύματος, διεθνές συνέδριο με θέμα «ΙΜΟ - 60 χρόνια στην υπηρεσία της Ναυτιλίας».

Επίσης, την επόμενη ημέρα θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Γαλαξίδι, ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του κ. Μητρόπουλου, η Τελετή Αποκαλυπτηρίων του Διεθνούς Μνημείου για τη Γυναίκα του Ναυτικού. Τα αποκαλυπτήρια θα τελεσθούν από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, Κάρολο Παπούλια.

Ο Διεθνής ναυτιλιακός Οργανισμός ιδρύθηκε από τον Οργανισμό Ηνωμένων Εθνών το 1948 με αντικείμενο τη ρύθμιση ναυτιλιακών θεμάτων. Σήμερα στους κόλπους του ΙΜΟ αντιπροσωπεύονται 168 κράτη με τα Νησιά Κουκ να αποτελούν το πλέον πρόσφατο μέλος του Οργανισμού ενώ τρία ακόμη κράτη διατηρούν το τίτλο του συνδεδεμένου μέλους. </SPAN>

Πηγή: *Ναυτεμπορική*

*Διεθνές Μνημείο για την Γυναίκα του Ναυτικού*

*The Wife Of Seafarer* 

υ/γ. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ένας βάπορας της ακτοπλοϊας θα εκτελέσει χρέη πλωτού ξενοδοχείου... καταλαβαίνετε ποιός ε? Φωτογραφίθηκε πολυ αυτό το καλοκαίρι και έχει "γιρλάντες" στις μπάντες του  :Wink: .

----------


## Morgan

prepei na yparxei sevasmos kai allhlokatanohsh...

h "piesh" eksarxhs einai la8os giati fantazomai otan gnwrizeis ena paidi sthn sxolh kai apofasizeis na ksekinhseis mazi tou, ksereis taytoxrona pws tha xreiastei na leipei..! 
thema sevasmou - apla pragmata

mhpws omws kai emeis xrhsimopoioume thn "piesh" ths kalhs mas gia na fygoume apo to ploio/epagkelma?

----------


## sonia24

Εγω το εκλαμβανω ως φοβο. Η κοπελα φοβαται μηπως ο καλος της βρει καμια αλλη, επειδη ειναι μακρια. Λες και αμα ειναι εδω δεν μπορει να εχει 15 ταυτοχρονα. Ειναι καθαρα θεμα ψευδαισθησης. Νομιζω οτι καπως ετσι λειτουργει και η απεναντι πλευρα. Δεν πιστευω οτι οι αντρες ειναι πιο σιγουροι και λιγοτερο ανασφαλεις για το συντροφο τους...απλα εκεινοι δεν το δειχνουν τοσο εντονα οσο εμεις. 

Τωρα αν αυτη η ανασφαλεια, βαζει τον αντρα και τον καθε ανθρωπο σε κατασταση να εγκαταλειψει το επαγγελμα του, λυπαμαι...αλλα ο ιδιος δε σεβεται τον εαυτο του και δεν οριοθετει τα πραγματα.Κοιταζεται στον καθρεφτη και λεει ψεμματα. Αλλο να αλλαξεις πορεια στη ζωη σου, γιατι εσυ το θες, και αλλο να υποκυπτεις στα "θελω" του αλλου υστερα απο συναισθηματικους εκβιασμους (οι οποιοι τυγχανει να γινονται και υποσυνειδητα). Οταν δε σεβεσαι τον εαυτο σου, δε θα σεβαστει και ο αλλος τις επιθυμιες σου που να χτυπιεσαι κατω.

----------


## Michael

> ....Τι σου είναι η κουβέντα ; Ξεκινήσαμε από την απορία ενός φίλου αν μπορεί να κρατήσει τη σχέση του όντας ναυτικός και καταλήξαμε στον...Απόστολο Παύλο. Πολύ γουστάρω.


Μα και οι απόστολοι ναυτικοί δεν ήταν πριν ακολουθήσουν τον Χριστό (αν υπήρξε...)

----------


## DrJim

> Μα και οι απόστολοι ναυτικοί δεν ήταν πριν ακολουθήσουν τον Χριστό (αν υπήρξε...)


Are ama sas leo o xristos prin apo 2 xiliades xronia poulise to magazi kai tin ekane me na vapori gia allou na me akoute... Oso gia tous apostolous de xereis ti itan? to xekarfoma... to alothi pos to lene re pedi mou...

----------


## Michael

> Τωρα αν αυτη η ανασφαλεια, βαζει τον αντρα και τον καθε ανθρωπο σε κατασταση να εγκαταλειψει το επαγγελμα του, λυπαμαι...αλλα ο ιδιος δε σεβεται τον εαυτο του και δεν οριοθετει τα πραγματα.Κοιταζεται στον καθρεφτη και λεει ψεμματα. Αλλο να αλλαξεις πορεια στη ζωη σου, γιατι εσυ το θες, και αλλο να υποκυπτεις στα "θελω" του αλλου υστερα απο συναισθηματικους εκβιασμους (οι οποιοι τυγχανει να γινονται και υποσυνειδητα). Οταν δε σεβεσαι τον εαυτο σου, δε θα σεβαστει και ο αλλος τις επιθυμιες σου που να χτυπιεσαι κατω.


Από την άλλη όμως είναι και θέμα προταιρεοτήτων και δυνατοτήτων. 
Διότι μπορεί να μπει το επάγγελμα πάνω από την σχέση αγάπης δυο συντρόφων και πιθανόν των παιδιών;
Αν δεν μπορεί τελικά το έτερο ήμισυ να αντέξει την διάσταση και την σκέψη των κινδύνων που διατρέχει το αγαπημένο πρόσωπο και κλαίει και μαραζώνει;
Αν υπάρχει μια ικανοποιητική εναλλακτική δεν πρέπει να αξιοποιηθεί;
Διότι στα λόγια και στα σχέδια στην αρχή μπορεί να είναι εύκολα. Στην πραξη όμως ο ανθρώπος διαπιστώνει πολλές φορές πως τα πράγματα δεν ήταν τελικά όπως τα περίμενε. Έχω έναν συμμαθητή μου που τώρα έχει γεννήσει το δεύτερο παιδί και όσο είναι μέσα στο πλοίο ή όταν πρέπει να μπαρκάρει τρελλαίνεται. κατα τα άλλα φανατικός με την θάλασσα και τα πλοία και από ναυτική οικογένεια μάλιστα.

----------


## sonia24

[quote=Michael;111171]Από την άλλη όμως είναι και θέμα προταιρεοτήτων και δυνατοτήτων. 
quote]

Ναι, michael, εχεις δικιο, δεν ηθελα να φανω ορθολογιστρια, γιατι δεν ειμαι. Και εγω παλευω να διατηρησω ισορροπια στη ζωη μου δε σημαινει οτι τα καταφερνω παντα. Το μονο που ηθελα να πω με αφορμη τα προηγουμενα ειναι αυτο ακριβως που λες. Αλλο να βαζεις εσυ ο ιδιος τα πραγματα στη ζυγαρια και να βλεπεις προς τα που γερνει και αλλο να πεφτεις με τα μουτρα στα "θελω" του αλλου. Ειναι διαφορετικο να μενεις στη στερια γιατι εσυ το αποφασισες, αφου τα ζυγισες και ειδες πως ουτε εσυ αντεχεις και αλλο να παρεις την αποφαση υστερα απο μουτρα, ή γκρινια ή μουρμουρα που σου κανει η καλη σου καθε φορα μετα απο καθε μπαρκο. Γιατι τοτε, με το να ικανοποιεις μονο τα θελω του αλλου, μπορει να αποδειχτει μια επιλογη που να τη μετανοιωσεις αργοτερα...

Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις πως θελω να το πω. Και φυσικα με αφορμη τη ναυτιλια και τις σχεσεις γενικευω τα πιο πανω.

----------


## Νικόλας

να η δική μου απάντηση επί του θέματος :Wink: χααχχα :Razz: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_JcCS6OxqE

----------


## kostas-gus

ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ....Ενας φιλος του πατερα μου ηταν καπετανιος.Οταν γεννησε η γυναικα του την ''εκανε'' αμεσως για ταξιδια.Το παιδι του μεχρι 3 ετων δεν τον ειχε γνωρισει καλα λογω ταξιδιων και αλλων υποχρεωσεων.Μια μερα- και καθως μολις ειχε γυρισει απο εξωτερικο -συναντα εξω απο το σπιτι του τον νονο του γιου του.Μπαινουν μαζι στο σπιτι και το παιδι τρεχοντας και φωναζοντας ''μπαμπα μπαμπα'' πεφτει στην αγκαλια του νονου του.Ελεγε πατερα του τον νονο.....ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.Αυτος εφαγε φρικη,παρατησε τα καραβια και εγινε ταξιτζης...

----------


## Leo

πηγή: *Marinews*

*Marinews Αποστολή Γαλαξίδι:Αποκαλυπτήρια Διεθνούς Μνημείου της Γυναίκας του Ναυτικού*
21/9/2008 Εκπρόσωποι της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας έδωσαν το παρών στην τελετή των αποκαλυπτηρίων του Διεθνούς Μνημείου της Γυναίκας του Ναυτικού. Στη φωτό διακρίνονται από αριστερά, ο Απόστολος Πουλοβασίλης, Area Manager του Lloyds Register στην Ελλάδα και την ανατολική Μεσόγειο, ο Γ.Γ. του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος και ο πρόεδρος του Lloyds Register David Moorhouse.

Στο Γαλαξίδι, τη γεννέτηρα του Γενικού Γραμματέα του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού-ΙΜΟ Ευθύμιου Μητρόπουλου, πραγματοποιήθηκε χθες το απόγευμα η τελετή των αποκαλυπτηρίων του Διεθνούς Μνημείου της Γυναίκας του Ναυτικού.

Τα αποκαλυπτήρια ήταν να τα πραγματοποιήσει η Α.Ε. ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας Κάρολος Παπούλιας, όμως οι κακές καιρικές συνθήκες δεν του επέτρεψαν να παρευρεθεί. Τελικά τα αποκαλυπτήρια έκανε ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Αναστάσης Παπαληγούρας.

Ενδιαφέρον παρουσίασε ο λόγος της διευθύντριας της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης, Μαρίνας Πλάκα-Λαμπράκη, που εστίασε στην καλλιτεχνική αξία του αγάλματος. 

Στα αποκαλυπτήρια παρευρέθησαν μεταξύ άλλων, Υπουργοί ξένων κρατών, ο ΥΦΕΝΑΝΠ κ. Πάνος Καμμένος, οι Γενικοί Γραμματείς του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ κ. Ιωάννης Τζωάννος, Γεώργιος Βλάχος, Χρήστος Κουρούσης, ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ) κ. Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος, ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, Νίκος Ευθυμίου, ο πρόεδρος του Committee, Eπ.Εμπειρίκος, ο πρόεδρος του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Επιμελητηρίου, Σπύρος Πολέμης, ο πρόεδρος του ΝΕΕ, Γιώργος Γράτσος, ο γγ της ΠΝΟ, cpt Ιωάννης Χαλάς, ο διευθυντής του Ομίλου Αγγελικούση και μέλος του ΔΣ του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου, Γιάννης Πλατσιδάκης, ο Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος Αντιναύαρχος Λ.Σ. Θεόδωρος Ρεντζεπέρης, ο Α΄ Υπαρχηγός Αντιναύαρχος Αθανάσιος Μπούσιος, ο Β΄Υπαρχηγός Υποναύαρχος Γεώργιος Γιαννημάρας, βουλευτές, ο Νομάρχης Φωκίδας κ. Νίκος Φουσέκης, ο Δήμαρχος Γαλαξιδίου κ. Δρόσος Αγγουράς, εκπρόσωποι της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας, τοπικοί παράγοντες, εκπρόσωποι φορέων και πλήθος κόσμου. 

Επίσης παρευρέθηκε και τιμήθηκε η κα Inger Tomelthy Teisrud, κόρη, σύζυγος, μητέρα και γιαγιά ναυτικού από τη Νορβηγία.
Το μνημείο φιλοτέχνησε ο γλύπτης κ. Κώστας Ανανίδας.

Τα αποκαλυπτήρια έγιναν στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ναυτικής Ημέρας, η οποία έχει καθιερωθεί από τον Διεθνή Ναυτιλιακό Οργανισμό (IMO) και εορτάζεται εφέτος στη χώρα μας την 19 και 20 Σεπτεμβρίου με θέμα «ΙΜΟ - 60 χρόνια στην υπηρεσία της ναυτιλίας.»

----------


## Leo

Μια κοντινότερη φωτογραφία από το άγαλμα που είναι αφιερωμένο στη Γυναίκα του Ναυτικού, απο Γαλαξειδιώτη συνάδελφο. Η ποιότητα όχι πολύ καλή λόγω του επικρατούντος καιρού.
H_GYNAIKA_TOY_NAYTIKOY.jpg

----------


## Olinaki

Aπίστευτο!!!....1 εικόνα 1000 λέξεις!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μια κοντινότερη φωτογραφία από το άγαλμα που είναι αφιερωμένο στη Γυναίκα του Ναυτικού, απο Γαλαξειδιώτη συνάδελφο. Η ποιότητα όχι πολύ καλή λόγω του επικρατούντος καιρού.
> H_GYNAIKA_TOY_NAYTIKOY.jpg


Απλα Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο....!!!!Να 'σαι καλα φιλε leo....

----------


## kostas-gus

Ολα τα λεφτα!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Τελικα το φιλοσοφησα αρκετα το θεμα...ναυτιλια και σχεση δεν πανε μαζι,για τις γυναικες παντα...

----------


## Olinaki

Ante pali.....aman autes oi gunaikes!!!!Stin pura!!ee???na dw pws tha zisete xwris!!!...

----------


## erwdios

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν το ζευγάρι είναι συνειδητοποιημένο για το τι κάνει, μπορεί να τα βγάλει πέρα. Με δυσκολίες, αλλά αν πραγματικά υπάρχει αγάπη, όλα τα προβλήματα λύνονται.
Ένα ζευγάρι σήμερα δεν γνωρίζεται έξω από την εκκλησία, οπότε πάνω κάτω ξέρουν και οι δύο τις δυσκολίες που έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν και θα πρέπει να είναι πρόθυμοι να το αποδεχτούν. Από τη μια και ο πατέρας δε θα αναγνωρίζεται στα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του παιδιού του και από την άλλη η γυναίκα θα πρέπει να κάνει και τη μητέρα, αλλά και τον πατέρα μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Τέλος, παιδί μου με τις πολλές απορίες δε χρειάζεται να σκας για τέτοια θέματα. 
> Αν το δεις αναλογικά οι γυναίκες είναι περισσότερες από του άνδρες, (όσους τέλωσπάντων έχουν απομείνει, διότι είναι κοινό μυστικό το που πήγαν τα τελευταία χρόνια οι άνδρες...απέναντι). 
> Μας αναλογούν, δλδ δύο στον καθένα μας και αν αρχίσουμε και τις ανταλλαγές...πάρε την ξανθιά, δώσμου τη μελαχροινή, μια ζωή δε μας φτάνει. 
> Άντε και καλό βόλι....


Από τη στιγμή που στο θέμα σχέση ανακατεύεις τη "στατιστική" φίλε, το έχεις χάσει το παιχνίδι..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Michael

> Ante pali.....aman autes oi gunaikes!!!!Stin pura!!ee???na dw pws tha zisete xwris!!!...


Είπαμε... "πυρ, γυνή και θάλασσα". Αν και έπεται του πυρός, εντούτοις προηγείται της θαλάσσης...!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Olinaki

> Είπαμε... "πυρ, γυνή και θάλασσα". Αν και έπεται του πυρός, εντούτοις προηγείται της θαλάσσης...!!!


Ετσι μπράβο!Να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε και ποιες είναι οι προτεραιότητες μας!Και να ξερετε πως οσο παραμελείτε τις γυναίκες τόσο πιο πολύ θα σας καταπίνει η θάλασσα!! Είμαστε συνεννοημένες οι τρεις μας!Για να σας αντιμετωπίζουμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και να ξερετε πως οσο παραμελείτε τις γυναίκες τόσο πιο πολύ θα σας καταπίνει η θάλασσα!!


Εμας τους ναυτικους εννοεις ε???δηλαδη και τους πυροσβεστες θα τους καιει η φωτια με αυτο το σκεπτικο..:lol:..Αν και η λαικη ρηση αλλο εννοει..

----------


## Leo

Στην εβδομαδιαία ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα της *BIMCO*διβάζουμε:

*IMO World Maritime Day*

The International Maritime Organization (IMO) World Maritime Day in London has become an annual institution over the last 30 years. It will be held in IMO’s refurbished headquarters on 25 September under the theme: “60 years in the service of shipping”. 

During the last couple of years, other cities have also wanted to declare their dedication to IMO by holding so-called “Parallel Events” to the World Maritime Day. Previous events have been held in i.e. Singapore and in Bahia Salvador in Brazil. 

This year’s World Maritime Day Parallel Event was held in Greece. The two-day event, on Friday, 19 and Saturday, 20 September was hosted by the Government of the Hellenic Republic. 

BIMCO was strongly represented by President Philip Embiricos, who gave a speech on Friday, BIMCO Secretary General Torben Skaanild, and the heads of the Marine and International Affairs Departments, Mr Niels Bj&oslash;rn Mortensen and Michael Lund respectively. 

On 19 September, Athens was the location for a seminar and panel discussion on the theme of “IMO: 60 years in the service of shipping”, in which leading figures from the maritime community took the opportunity to outline, from their perspective, their views on the past, present and future of IMO and of the shipping industry. The event was opened by the Prime Minister of Greece, Dr. Kostas Karamanlis. 

On 20 September, the International Memorial to *the Wife of the Seafarer* was unveiled in the town of Galaxidi, by IMO Secretary-General Mitropoulos and Greece’s Minister of Mercantile Marine, the Aegean and Island Policy, Mr. Anastasis Papaligouras.

----------


## Rinio-chios

_Η σχέση με ναυτικό είναι δύσκολη όχι για το θέμα πίστης του ενός από τους δυο αλλά από την απόσταση που αναγκάζει το ζευγάρι να περνάει χαρές και λύπες εξ αποστάσεώς κτλ.Αν αγαπάς τον άνθρωπο σου είτε είναι ναυτικός είτε είναι στεριανός θα είσαι δίπλα του , θα τον σέβεσαι ,θα τον αγαπάς και θα τον στηρίζεις όποτε χρειαστεί.Η σχέση μου με ναυτικό κλείνει 2 χρόνια τώρα και σε 2 μέρες Παντρευόμαστε!Δεν έχω μετανιώσει ούτε στιγμή που είμαι με αυτό τον άνθρωπο και πιστέψτε με όσο περνάει ο καιρός τον αγαπάω και τον ερωτεύομαι ακόμα περισσότερο.Μιλάμε για μια σχέση που μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί με ταλαιπώρησε πολύ μια και απ ότι λέει ο άντρας μου έπρεπε να περάσω τα δικά του τεστ για να είναι σίγουρος.Δεν τον κατηγορώ γιατί τα μάτια του έχουν δει πολλά και φυσικά έχει και εκείνος τις δικές του εμπειρίες!Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η σχέση μας είναι πολύ δυνατή και σ ' αυτό συμβάλουμε και οι δυο!Πάνω από όλα είμαστε Συνειδητοποιημένα άτομα και ξέρουμε τι ζητάμε από τη ζωή μας!Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται φόβος για μια τέτοια σχέση από καμία πλευρά!Όλα εξαρτιούνται από μας!!Αυτά τα λίγα!!!_

_¶ντε και στα δικά σας οι λεύτεροι!!!_

----------


## efouskayak

Να και μια αισιόδοξη νότα !!!!!! 
Rinio-Chios Η ώρα η καλή !!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

μεσα απο την καρδια μου να πανε ολα καλα και βιον ανθοσπαρτον

----------


## mastropanagos

> _Η σχέση με ναυτικό είναι δύσκολη όχι για το θέμα πίστης του ενός από τους δυο αλλά από την απόσταση που αναγκάζει το ζευγάρι να περνάει χαρές και λύπες εξ αποστάσεώς κτλ.Αν αγαπάς τον άνθρωπο σου είτε είναι ναυτικός είτε είναι στεριανός θα είσαι δίπλα του , θα τον σέβεσαι ,θα τον αγαπάς και θα τον στηρίζεις όποτε χρειαστεί.Η σχέση μου με ναυτικό κλείνει 2 χρόνια τώρα και σε 2 μέρες Παντρευόμαστε!Δεν έχω μετανιώσει ούτε στιγμή που είμαι με αυτό τον άνθρωπο και πιστέψτε με όσο περνάει ο καιρός τον αγαπάω και τον ερωτεύομαι ακόμα περισσότερο.Μιλάμε για μια σχέση που μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί με ταλαιπώρησε πολύ μια και απ ότι λέει ο άντρας μου έπρεπε να περάσω τα δικά του τεστ για να είναι σίγουρος.Δεν τον κατηγορώ γιατί τα μάτια του έχουν δει πολλά και φυσικά έχει και εκείνος τις δικές του εμπειρίες!Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η σχέση μας είναι πολύ δυνατή και σ ' αυτό συμβάλουμε και οι δυο!Πάνω από όλα είμαστε Συνειδητοποιημένα άτομα και ξέρουμε τι ζητάμε από τη ζωή μας!Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται φόβος για μια τέτοια σχέση από καμία πλευρά!Όλα εξαρτιούνται από μας!!Αυτά τα λίγα!!!_
> 
> _¶ντε και στα δικά σας οι λεύτεροι!!!_


Νομιζω οτι αυτο το post ειναι και η απαντηση στο θεμα μας τελικα,που ειχαμε αναπτυξει σε προηγουμενες σελιδες...
*ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΡΟΔΙΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΖΩΗ..!!!*

----------


## Rinio-chios

_Να σται ολοι καλα!!Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Οτι επιθυμει ο καθενας σας μεσα απο την καρδια μου παντα με υγεια!!!_
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

Συγχαρητήρια!!!Και να θυμώνται οι νέες κοπέλες που σμίγουν με ναυτικούς, πως οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών (ανεξάρτητα της ειδικότητας του συζύγου τους..) είναι πάντοτε *Κ*απετάνισσες!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> οι νέες κοπέλες που σμίγουν με ναυτικούς


Κάτι δε κολλάει εδώ αλλά δε ξέρω τι..:|

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κάτι δε κολλάει εδώ αλλά δε ξέρω τι..:|


Ε παντα υπαρχει και ενα ποσοστο,το οποιο με τα χρονια ολο και συρικνωνεται..!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ε παντα υπαρχει και ενα ποσοστο,το οποιο με τα χρονια ολο και συρικνωνεται..!!


Σήμερα τι έχει μείνει Πάνο;

----------


## melinastam

μια χαρα κολλαει φιλε μου!γιατι εμεις οι κοπελες δινουμε μεγαλο αγωνα για ν'αντεξουμε μακρια απ'τον ναυτικο μας και ταυτοχρονα να τον στηριζουμε και να μην τον κανουμε να αισθανεται τυψεις.....!προσωπικη πειρα!φιλια πολλαα!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> μια χαρα κολλαει φιλε μου!γιατι εμεις οι κοπελες δινουμε μεγαλο αγωνα για ν'αντεξουμε μακρια απ'τον ναυτικο μας και ταυτοχρονα να τον στηριζουμε και να μην τον κανουμε να αισθανεται τυψεις.....!προσωπικη πειρα!φιλια πολλαα!


Πόσο είσαι Μελίνα; :Cool:

----------


## melinastam

επισης εσεις οι ναυτικοι κατι εχετε ρε παιδι μου και μας τραβατε.!!!!δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τοσο λιγες οσο λετε οι κοπελες που σμιγουν με ναυτικους...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> επισης εσεις οι ναυτικοι κατι εχετε ρε παιδι μου και μας τραβατε.!!!!δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τοσο λιγες οσο λετε οι κοπελες που σμιγουν με ναυτικους...


Βέβαια,τ όνειρο της σημερινής γυναίκας είναι να πάρει άντρα ναυτικό..
Αμφιβάλεις;;

----------


## melinastam

> Πόσο είσαι Μελίνα;


ειμαι 23 αλλα το εφαγα νωρις το κολλημα....ελπιζω να μη γελασετε...
γυρω στα 10!!!αστα φιλε μου...ημουν πολυ ωριμη λογω καταστασεων στην οικογενεια και μου ηταν δυσκολο να συμπεριφερομαι σαν παιδι της ηλικιας μου.ειναι και ωραιος ο ατιμος...εεε,δεν ηθελα και πολυ!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλά ξαναμιλάμε σε 10 χρόνια...
(Φιλικά κ χωρίς ειρωνία)

----------


## melinastam

> Πόσο είσαι Μελίνα;





> Βέβαια,τ όνειρο της σημερινής γυναίκας είναι να πάρει άντρα ναυτικό..
> Αμφιβάλεις;;


χαχαχα!ενταξει δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι και ονειρο!μην το παρακανουμε.απλα λεω...ειμαι και επηρρεασμενη απ'τον εαυτο μου...
αν και δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο με πληγωνει που πρεπει να ειμαι μακρια του....τι να κανω?τον αγαπαω!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> χαχαχα!ενταξει δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι και ονειρο!μην το παρακανουμε.απλα λεω...ειμαι και επηρρεασμενη απ'τον εαυτο μου...
> αν και δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο με πληγωνει που πρεπει να ειμαι μακρια του....τι να κανω?τον αγαπαω!


Αυτό που θέλει η γυναίκα τότε....
Καλά κάνεις κ τν αγαπάς,,,αλλά σ είπα,,,ξαναμιλάμε....

----------


## melinastam

> Αυτό που θέλει η γυναίκα τότε....
> Καλά κάνεις κ τν αγαπάς,,,αλλά σ είπα,,,ξαναμιλάμε....


οκ!εδω θα ειμαι να σας τα λεω...!και σε δεκα χρονια,καλα να 'μαστε! :Wink:

----------


## Michael

> Κάτι δε κολλάει εδώ αλλά δε ξέρω τι..:|


Αδυνατώ να αντιληφθώ τι δεν σου κολλάει και επομένως αν δεν το εξηγήσεις δεν θα μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Λέει μια κυρία..
-Έεεεεελαααα μωρέ,,το επάγγελμα του κερατά θα πας να κάνεις...

Καπετάνιε του λέω,
Τι θα της απαντάγατε;

Και λέει με αυτό το ύφος το ''μάγκικο'' της πλοιαρχίας(ξέρετε ποιό :Very Happy: )..:

*-ΝΑΙ,αλλά δε θα ΚΑΝΩ το επάγγελμα της πουτ@@@ς.*

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θέλεις να πεις  φίλε Νικήτα !Επειδή κάποια είπε και κάποιος άλλος είπε .Σου λεει η κοπέλα ότι αυτόν που έχει γνωρίσει αυτήν την στιγμή ,το αγαπάει και θα τον αγαπάει .Τώρα τι θα γίνει μετά απο δέκα χρόνια μιας.. και έβαλες αυτό το χρονικό όριο ,θα σου πω ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει σε μια σχέση τι θα γίνει μετά απο δέκα χρόνια , είτε είναι ναυτικός είτε είναι αστροναύτης .Και να σου πω και κάτι ακόμα , ότι ο ναυτικός που γυρνά σπίτι του, ξανά ζει έναν ερωτά απο την αρχή .Μιλάμε πάντα  για σωστούς ανθρώπους φυσικά και όχι για τις εξαιρέσεις .

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Μιλάμε πάντα για σωστούς ανθρώπους φυσικά και όχι για τις εξαιρέσεις .


Ναί αλλά μήπως οι σωστοί άνθρωποι είναι *σήμερα* οι εξαιρέσεις;;

----------


## melinastam

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θέλεις να πεις φίλε Νικήτα !Επειδή κάποια είπε και κάποιος άλλος είπε .Σου λεει η κοπέλα ότι αυτόν που έχει γνωρίσει αυτήν την στιγμή ,το αγαπάει και θα τον αγαπάει .Τώρα τι θα γίνει μετά απο δέκα χρόνια μιας.. και έβαλες αυτό το χρονικό όριο ,θα σου πω ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει σε μια σχέση τι θα γίνει μετά απο δέκα χρόνια , είτε είναι ναυτικός είτε είναι αστροναύτης .Και να σου πω και κάτι ακόμα , ότι ο ναυτικός που γυρνά σπίτι του, ξανά ζει έναν ερωτά απο την αρχή .Μιλάμε πάντα για σωστούς ανθρώπους φυσικά και όχι για τις εξαιρέσεις .


Φιλε Κωστα συμφωνω απολυτως μαζι σου αλλα μαλλον ο Νικητας δεν πιστευει και τοσο στις σχεσεις των ναυτικων...δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιατι.θα μιλησω απ'την πλευρα μου ως γυναικα.ΔΕΝ ερωτευομστε στολες τιτλους και τετοια.ερωτευομαστε ανθρωπους και δεν θ'αγαπουσα ποτε καποιον επειδη θα ηταν ναυτικος ή πυροσβεστης κι ουτε θα τον απερριπτα.δεν διαλλεγουμε ποιον ερωτευομαστε...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> επισης εσεις οι ναυτικοι κατι εχετε ρε παιδι μου και μας τραβατε.!!!!


.....................

----------


## melinastam

> Ναί αλλά μήπως οι σωστοί άνθρωποι είναι *σήμερα* οι εξαιρέσεις;;


μην εισαι τοσο απαισιοδοξος...!!!!δες τις καλες πλευρες...εκτος κι αν ξερεις κατι που δεν ξερουμε...!για μιλα.... :Confused:

----------


## melinastam

> .....................


σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εννοουσα αυτο που καταλαβες.....! :Very Happy: 
υπαρχουν χαρακτηριστικα που τα εχω παρατηρησει σε ολους οσους ναυτικους εχω γνωρισει.δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις...αλλωστε υπαρχουν κοινα στοιχεια αναμεσα σε ανθρωπους που εχουν ιδιο τροπο ζωης...μιλησα για τον εαυτο μου σε εκεινο το σημειο και ηταν λαθος που εβαλα το "μας".με συγχωρειτε κυριε Νικητα μας!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εννοουσα αυτο που καταλαβες.....!
> υπαρχουν χαρακτηριστικα που τα εχω παρατηρησει σε ολους οσους ναυτικους εχω γνωρισει.δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις...αλλωστε υπαρχουν κοινα στοιχεια αναμεσα σε ανθρωπους που εχουν ιδιο τροπο ζωης...μιλησα για τον εαυτο μου σε εκεινο το σημειο και ηταν λαθος που εβαλα το "μας".με συγχωρειτε κυριε Νικητα μας!


Έλα χαλάρωσε,,πλάκα έκανα για αυτό έβαλα και τη φατσούλα.. :Very Happy: 
Μελίνα μας.. :Cool:

----------


## Michael

Δίκιο είχε ο καπετάνιος...! Όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια... Έτσι μερικές φορές άνθρωποι που δεν είχαν τα κουράγια να ασκήσουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είτε ακολούθησαν άλλα μέσα κοινωνικής ανέλιξης και αποκατάστασης (για τα οποία τελικά δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα περήφανοι) είτε παρεμειναν στην μιζέρια τους. Συνήθως δεν συγχωρούν ότι κάποιοι άλλοι διάλεξαν τον πιο δύσκολο, αλλά τίμιο δρόμο,πήραν τα ρίσκα που αυτοί δεν τόλμησαν και προχώρησαν. Και όπως γνωρίζουμε από την θεωρία της γνωστικής δυσαρμονίας, μια από τις κλασσικές αντιδράσεις είναι να προσπαθούμε  μειώνουμε την αξία των άλλων που τελικά τα κατάφεραν και μας κάνουν να αισθανόμαστε άσχημα με τον εαυτό μας και τις επιλογές μας. Οι ναυτικοί έχουν κατα καιρούς συκοφαντηθεί με ποικίλους τρόπους. Ευτυχώς όμως υπάρχουν και αυτοί που αναγνωρίζουν την αξία τους και τους θαυμάζουν και εκφράζουν τον θαυμασμό τους. Προσωπικά έχω εμπειρία και των δυο. και αυτά δεν ισχύουν μόνο για το επάγγλμα του ναυτικού, αλλα είναι από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές περιπώσεις. Εξάλλου το αν κάποιος κερατάς δεν εξαρτάται από τον ίδιο μόνο, αλλά και από την γυναίκα του... Συνεπώς μια κοπέλα που έχει αυτήν την άποψη για τους ναυτικούς μάλλον θα επιβεβαιωθεί στην προβλεψή της είτε παντρευτεί ναυτικό είτε στεριανό.... Και τυχερός ο ναυτικός που την γλίτωσε... ¶λλος να ανησυχεί...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Δίκιο είχε ο καπετάνιος...! Όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια...


Που κολλάει αυτό φίλε μου;
Ξέρεις ποιός είναι και τι έχει κάνει στη ζωή του;

----------


## Michael

> Που κολλάει αυτό φίλε μου;
> Ξέρεις ποιός είναι και τι έχει κάνει στη ζωή του;


Όχι, μου αρκεί όμως η απαντησή του. Το αν τελικά την υποστήριξε με την πράξη στην ζωή του αυτό είναι ειδικό θέμα που αφορά τον ίδιο και φυσικά δεν το γνωρίζω. Την απάντηση του όμως που μας παρουσιάζεις εδώ γνωρίζω και βάσει της ουσίας αυτής απαντώ. Το τί έχει κάνει ή δεν κάνει ο ίδιος δεν άλλαζει την ουσία της απάντησης.

----------


## melinastam

> Έλα χαλάρωσε,,πλάκα έκανα για αυτό έβαλα και τη φατσούλα..
> Μελίνα μας..


δεν μπορω!!!! :Sad: με πνιγει το δικιο!!:lol:χιχιχι!να εξηγουμασε για να μην παρεξηγουμαστε! :Wink: αααχ!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τι θα της απαντάγατε;
> 
> Και λέει με αυτό το ύφος το ''μάγκικο'' της πλοιαρχίας(ξέρετε ποιό)..:
> 
> *-ΝΑΙ,αλλά δε θα ΚΑΝΩ το επάγγελμα της πουτ@@@ς.*





> Που κολλάει αυτό φίλε μου;
> Ξέρεις ποιός είναι και τι έχει κάνει στη ζωή του;


Σου άπαντα στο παρά πάνω !Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις !
Και σε αυτό που ρωτάς ,σου απαντω εγω ,οτι σίγουρα δεν έχει κάνει την πουτ@Τ@Ν@ .

----------


## melinastam

> Συνεπώς μια κοπέλα που έχει αυτήν την άποψη για τους ναυτικούς μάλλον θα επιβεβαιωθεί στην προβλεψή της είτε παντρευτεί ναυτικό είτε στεριανό....


ποια αποψη ακριβως εννοεις?το 'χασα λιγο! :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> το 'χασα λιγο!


Eγώ να δείς..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Φίλοι μου δε θέλω να με παρεξηγείτε..
Αν σου έλεγε εσένα Μιχάλη κάποιος οποιοσδήποτε,,οτι κάνεις το επάγγελμα του κερ τι θα απάνταγες;
Πολυυυυυυυυύ μεγάλο θέμα,,δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω..

Φιλικά,.

----------


## Michael

> ποια αποψη ακριβως εννοεις?το 'χασα λιγο!


Την άποψη που είχε και η κοπελίτσα που είπε ότι το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού είναι το επάγγελμα του κερατά. Αν τελικά σμίγαν στο τέλος ενός ιδεατού στόρυ αυτός θα ήταν ο κερατάς και αυτή που@@@@, αφού αυτήν ήταν που θα τον κεράτωνε! Και για να απατήσει κάποια τον συντροφό της δεν χρει'αζεται αυτός να είναι ναυτικός...

----------


## melinastam

> Την άποψη που είχε και η κοπελίτσα που είπε ότι το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού είναι το επάγγελμα του κερατά. Αν τελικά σμίγαν στο τέλος ενός ιδεατού στόρυ αυτός θα ήταν ο κερατάς και αυτή που@@@@, αφού αυτήν ήταν που θα τον κεράτωνε! Και για να απατήσει κάποια τον συντροφό της δεν χρει'αζεται αυτός να είναι ναυτικός...


σωστος!εχουν δει τα ματια μας...

----------


## Michael

> Φίλοι μου δε θέλω να με παρεξηγείτε..
> Αν σου έλεγε εσένα Μιχάλη κάποιος οποιοσδήποτε,,οτι κάνεις το επάγγελμα του κερ τι θα απάνταγες;
> Πολυυυυυυυυύ μεγάλο θέμα,,δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω..
> 
> Φιλικά,.


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι σε μια άμεση διαπροσωπική σχέση δεν θα άφηνα τα περιθώρια να μου ειπωθεί κάτι τέτοιο, όπως και δεν μου ΄χει ειπωθεί έως τώρα. Επειδή όμως το θράσσος και πολύ περισσότερο η βλακεία ορισμένων ανθρώπων είναι πραγματικά ακαταμάχητη και απίστευτη, αν τελικά μου το έλεγαν η απάντηση θα ήταν περίπου αυτή που ήδη έδωσα προηγουμένως (ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοήτη) η οποία συνοψίζεται στην φράση της απάντησης που έδωσε και ο καπετάνιος που μας ανάφερες. Για εμένα δε, και ίσως και για αρκετούς άλλους, το θέμα δεν είναι απαραίτητα τόσο μεγάλο όπως φαντάζει στην δική σου σκέψη. Ίσως να έχεις επηρεαστεί πολύ έντονα από ορισμένες προσωπικές αρνητικές εμπειρίες. Όμως στην ζωή υπάρχει και άλλη μεριά. Με τον καιρό ίσως την βιώσεις και αναθεωρήσεις.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Αλλού το πήγατε αλλά δε πειράζει..
Όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού............. :Very Happy: 

                      Με πολύ αγάπη,καληνύχτα,.!

----------


## Michael

> Αλλού το πήγατε αλλά δε πειράζει..
> Όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού.............
> 
> Με πολύ αγάπη,καληνύχτα,.!


Νομίζω πως ή πραγματι δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέμε, ή απλά δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις...
Όπως και να 'χει με εξίσου πολύ αγάπη καληνύχτα και... καλά ξυπνητούρια!  :Cool:

----------


## melinastam

> Αλλού το πήγατε αλλά δε πειράζει..
> Όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού.............
> 
> Με πολύ αγάπη,καληνύχτα,.!


στραβα αρμενιζουμε δηλαδη?αστειακι..!:lol:καληνυχτα Νικητα!

----------


## melinastam

> Νομίζω πως ή πραγματι δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέμε, ή απλά δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις...
> Όπως και να 'χει με εξίσου πολύ αγάπη καληνύχτα και... καλά ξυπνητούρια!


μαλλον ο φιλος μας δεν θελει να καταλαβει!¨Η καλυτερα...δεν θελει να αποδεχθει...δεν περαζει ομως..θα το φαει κι αυτος το κολλημα και θα μας πει!! :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> στραβα αρμενιζουμε δηλαδη?αστειακι..!:lol:καληνυχτα Νικητα!


Ή στραβός είναι ο γυαλός.. :Wink:  δε ξέρεις...
Καληνύχτα

----------


## Olinaki

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhqDgi4Aqtw

----------


## Morgan

εγω οταν βγηκα ερωτευμενος απο βαπορι , χρωστουσα παραπανω στις τηλεκαρτες απο οτι ειχα βγαλει μεροκαματο..δυσκολα πραματα ...

----------


## mastropanagos

> εγω οταν βγηκα ερωτευμενος απο βαπορι , χρωστουσα παραπανω στις τηλεκαρτες απο οτι ειχα βγαλει μεροκαματο..δυσκολα πραματα ...


Ποιον μου θυμιζει,ποιον μου θυμιζει..!! :Razz: ..Ειχε παρει φωτια το mini-m και το inmarsat..!!

----------


## melinastam

Olinaki!Εισαι φοβερη!ακομα και με κινουμενα σχεδια σγκινουμαι!

----------


## mastrokostas

> εγω οταν βγηκα ερωτευμενος απο βαπορι , χρωστουσα παραπανω στις τηλεκαρτες απο οτι ειχα βγαλει μεροκαματο..δυσκολα πραματα ...


Χα!Χα!Χα!
¶σε Φίλε ,διότι μια φορά μόνο άφησα κάποια πίσω , και στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο  στο Montego bay στην Jamaica ,σήκωσαν διώροφο από τα τηλέφωνα τα δικά μου !
Έχω κουβαλήσει τον σάκο με την αλληλογραφία στην πλάτη από το terminal στο βαπόρι ….και μιλάμε για γράμματα σε βαπόρι με τρακόσα άτομα πλήρωμα .
Δεν άφηνα ποτέ κάποιον πίσω ,αλλά στο τέλος δεν ξέφυγα .Αυτό όμως ήταν και το τελευταίο μου ταξίδι .Ευτυχώς διότι η Jamaica σήμερα θα ήταν Ελβετία ,και εγώ πρατηγος σε κάνα λιμάνι 
!

----------


## Olinaki

> Olinaki!Εισαι φοβερη!ακομα και με κινουμενα σχεδια σγκινουμαι!


Εσύ είσαι φοβερή που συγκινήσαι! :Wink:

----------


## melinastam

> Εσύ είσαι φοβερή που συγκινήσαι!


 :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

 :Wink:

----------


## Captain Nira

Παιδια τα πραγματα δεν είναι τόσο μπερδεμένα. Εγω ειμαι 15 χρονια σε αυτή τη δουλεία και η άποψη μου είναι η εξης. Ειδικα οι σημερινές κοπέλες χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα μεγάλα αποθέματα ψυχικής δύναμης, υπομονής και θέλησης για να σταθει μία σχεση ή οικογένεια. Μην ξεχναμε οτι και η γυναίκα ανθρωπος είναι και οι πειρασμοί είναι πολλοι και καθημερινοί. Αν εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε τα παντελόνια μας δεμένα με ενα λιμανι στη χαση και ενα στη φέξη, τι πρεπει να πούν εκεινες? Λοιπον, αυτο που πιστευω ειναι οτι ούτε ολοι οι ναυτικοι ξαλαφρώνουν στα λιμανια, ουτε ολες οι κοπελες ναυτικων ξενοκοιτουν. Τα ποσοστα είναι όντως τα ίδια (ισως και λίγο μικροτερα) απο των στεριανών. Το μονο δηλαδη που μετραει ειναι ο χααρακτηρας και η διάθεση του ατομου να είναι εντάξει. Απο την αλλη πλευρά, δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι το one night ειτε για το ναυτικο ειτε για την συντροφο του είναι κατι που υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να συμβεί. Το συγχωρουμε ή διαλυουμε σχεση/οικογένεια ετσι απλα και αβιαστα? Οσον αφορα την ερώτηση αν επιτρεπονται οι συντροφοι στο καραβι, η απαντηση ειναι οτι στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οι εταιριες το επιτρέπουν. Καποιες εταιριες για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα, αλλες για μεγαλο, αλλες για ολη τη διαρκεια του μπαρκου και καποιες καθόλου. εγω προσωπικα είμαι σε μεγαλη εταιρία η οποία έχει ως πολιτικη την παραμονη συντρόφων (οχι απαραιτητα συζύγων) εως 2 μήνες ανα 6μηνο. Επειδή όμως εργαζομαι αρκετα χρόνια στη ίδια εταιρια και ως - κατα καποιο τρόπο - επιβραβευση της υπεύθυνης εργασίας μου, στο παρελθόν κοπελα η οποία είχα σχέση παρέμεινε 7 μήνες στο πλοίο. Τώρα, οσον αφορά την απασχόληση ζευγαριού στο ίδιο πλοίο, ως Καπετάνιος μπορω να πω οτι δεν το αντιμετωπιζω ιδιαιτερα θετικα μιας και στο παρελθον αντιμετώπισα αρκετα ιδιόμορφα προβλήματα μεταξύ του ενος εκ των δυο απο το ζευγος και αλλου μέλους του πληρώματος. Τα πάντα λοιπόν είναι σχετικά και νομίζω οτι πρεπει να εξετάζονται κατα περιπτωση και όχι γενικα διοτι δεν ειναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι. Ελπιζω να σας καλυψα σε γανικες γραμμες.

----------


## Rinio-chios

> Παιδια τα πραγματα δεν είναι τόσο μπερδεμένα. Εγω ειμαι 15 χρονια σε αυτή τη δουλεία και η άποψη μου είναι η εξης. Ειδικα οι σημερινές κοπέλες χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα μεγάλα αποθέματα ψυχικής δύναμης, υπομονής και θέλησης για να σταθει μία σχεση ή οικογένεια. Μην ξεχναμε οτι και η γυναίκα ανθρωπος είναι και οι πειρασμοί είναι πολλοι και καθημερινοί. Αν εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε τα παντελόνια μας δεμένα με ενα λιμανι στη χαση και ενα στη φέξη, τι πρεπει να πούν εκεινες? Λοιπον, αυτο που πιστευω ειναι οτι ούτε ολοι οι ναυτικοι ξαλαφρώνουν στα λιμανια, ουτε ολες οι κοπελες ναυτικων ξενοκοιτουν. Τα ποσοστα είναι όντως τα ίδια (ισως και λίγο μικροτερα) απο των στεριανών. Το μονο δηλαδη που μετραει ειναι ο χααρακτηρας και η διάθεση του ατομου να είναι εντάξει. Απο την αλλη πλευρά, δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι το one night ειτε για το ναυτικο ειτε για την συντροφο του είναι κατι που υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να συμβεί. Το συγχωρουμε ή διαλυουμε σχεση/οικογένεια ετσι απλα και αβιαστα? Οσον αφορα την ερώτηση αν επιτρεπονται οι συντροφοι στο καραβι, η απαντηση ειναι οτι στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οι εταιριες το επιτρέπουν. Καποιες εταιριες για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα, αλλες για μεγαλο, αλλες για ολη τη διαρκεια του μπαρκου και καποιες καθόλου. εγω προσωπικα είμαι σε μεγαλη εταιρία η οποία έχει ως πολιτικη την παραμονη συντρόφων (οχι απαραιτητα συζύγων) εως 2 μήνες ανα 6μηνο. Επειδή όμως εργαζομαι αρκετα χρόνια στη ίδια εταιρια και ως - κατα καποιο τρόπο - επιβραβευση της υπεύθυνης εργασίας μου, στο παρελθόν κοπελα η οποία είχα σχέση παρέμεινε 7 μήνες στο πλοίο. Τώρα, οσον αφορά την απασχόληση ζευγαριού στο ίδιο πλοίο, ως Καπετάνιος μπορω να πω οτι δεν το αντιμετωπιζω ιδιαιτερα θετικα μιας και στο παρελθον αντιμετώπισα αρκετα ιδιόμορφα προβλήματα μεταξύ του ενος εκ των δυο απο το ζευγος και αλλου μέλους του πληρώματος. Τα πάντα λοιπόν είναι σχετικά και νομίζω οτι πρεπει να εξετάζονται κατα περιπτωση και όχι γενικα διοτι δεν ειναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι. Ελπιζω να σας καλυψα σε γανικες γραμμες.


_Captain Nira μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου!!Όπως έχω ξαναπεί παραπάνω είναι θέμα ανθρώπου για το αν μπορεί να κρατήσει μια σχέση και όχι στεριανού η ναυτικού με τις ανάλογες συντρόφους!Όσο για το θέμα διαμονής στο πλοίο έχω ακούσει διάφορα.Στην Εταιρεία που είναι ο άντρας μου επιτρέπουν 3 μήνες και να είσαι παντρεμένος για να μπορείς να την πάρεις μαζί σου!Σε τρεις μήνες θα κάνω και γώ το παρθενικό μου ταξίδι στις απέραντες θάλασσες του κόσμου!!
_

----------


## photinoula2

re paidia exo mia aporia....
enas antras pernei mazi sto bapori kai tin ekastote syntrofo. 
ego mazi mou ppos tha mporeso na paro ton diko m sintrofo?
kat arxas dn tha to dexthei o kosmos sto karabi kai ektos apoauto einai ligo diskolo na einai i kopela nautikos kai ekeinos na prepei na 
tin akolouthei oxi mono sto taksidi alla k sti zoi. :-?

----------


## Morgan

einai pio synh8ismeno o antras (naytikos) na ergazetai kai h syzygos tou na megalwnei ta paidia kai na xtizei thn oikogeneia tous. ayto einai olo-den shmainei kati allo.

----------


## photinoula2

auto pes to ston proin mou pou me xorise oso eimoun 
sto karabi giati itan mageiras(sterianos) kai enoiothe asxima 
na leie oti i kopela tou einai nautikos.
kai pistepse me den einai o monos pou
niothei etsi!!!

----------


## Morgan

καμμια σχεση με αυτο που ειπα αλλα και με αυτο που ανεφερες εσυ 2 ποστς παραπανω..

----------


## photinoula2

δεν διαφωνω με αυτο, απλα στο θεμα σχεση και ναυτιλια 
υπαρχουν εκτος απο πρακτικα προβληματα 
και καθαρα ψυχολογικα ζητηματα απο την πλευρα
των συντροφων μας και τη δικη μας βεβαια που
μας εχουν αποσχολησει ολους κατα καιρους.

----------


## Morgan

Ειναι λογικο και για τις δυο πλευρες , η αποσταση να δημιουργει θεματα - θεματα οπως εμπιστοσυνη και κατανοηση και σεβασμος ειναι εκεινα που θιγονται πρωτα.
Δυστυχως η δουλεια στην ναυτιλια , ειτε εξω ειτε μεσα στο βαπορι, δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για μια σχεση.

----------


## marlen

Σας χαιρετώ και εγώ ως νέο μέλος αυτής της μεγάλης οικογένειας των ναυτικών και συγκεκριμένα ως γυναίκα ναυτικού. Διάβασα τις παλιες σας συζητήσεις και ομολογώ πως μέσα σ'αυτη τη μοναξιά του ταξιδιού του μου δώσατε και εσεις με τον τρόπο σας δύναμη. Ευτυχώς εχω καθημερινή επικοινωνία και τη δύναμη μου την αντλώ απο εκέινον και το αντίστροφο. Βρήκα αυτό το forum καθώς έψαχνα να βρώ απαντήσεις σε πιο πρακτικά ζητήματα. Μέσα όμως από τις μέχρι σήμερα συζητήσεις σας κατάλαβα οτι βρήκα και κάτι ακόμα πιο σημαντικό. Ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν πως νιώθεις και τι περνάς. Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα οι στεριανοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν αυτόν το πόνο.

----------


## marlen

Οι σχέσεις είναι καθαρά και μόνο στο δικό μας χέρι πως θα δουλέψουν. Και οι ναυτικοί και οι γυναίκες τους ζουν με το όνειρο της επιστροφής. Προσπαθώ να βλέπω το μέλλον με αισιοδοξία γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και το δικό μου άνθρωπο που δουλεύει όλη μέρα, κοιμάται ελάχιστα και το μόνο που βλέπει είναι η μηχανή και η θάλασσα. Οι συνθήκες δεν είναι οι καλυτερες στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας. ¶ρχισα να ψάχνω στο internet για να βρώ τους κανονισμούς των εταιριών για τις γυναίκες πάνω στο καράβι. Δεν είμαστε ακόμα παντρεμένοι και το καράβι θα βγεί σε επισκευή την περίοδο της πρωτοχρονιάς. Είμασταν και οι δύο πολύ χαρούμενη που θα μπορούσα να πάω ωσπου ο καπετάνιος του είπε οτι δεν ειναι παντρεμένος και οτι για τους παντρεμένους ρωτούσε αν θέλει κάνεις να φέρει κάποιον δικό του στο καράβι. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι τους είναι τόσο δύσκολο να σε αφήσουν να περάσεις λίγες μέρες με τον άνθρωπό σου; Ακόμα περιμένω να λυθεί. Μόνο ο γάμος είναι η λύση; Να λείπεις στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου και να μη σ'αφήνουν να δείς τον πιο δικό σου άνθρωπο.Οι σχέσεις κρατάνε αν υπάρχει θέληση και αγάπη. Να σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο και να ξεχνάς τα προβλήματα. Απλώς και οι εταιρίες πρέπει να βοηθάνε λίγο.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Οι σχέσεις είναι καθαρά και μόνο στο δικό μας χέρι πως θα δουλέψουν. Και οι ναυτικοί και οι γυναίκες τους ζουν με το όνειρο της επιστροφής. Προσπαθώ να βλέπω το μέλλον με αισιοδοξία γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και το δικό μου άνθρωπο που δουλεύει όλη μέρα, κοιμάται ελάχιστα και το μόνο που βλέπει είναι η μηχανή και η θάλασσα. Οι συνθήκες δεν είναι οι καλυτερες στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας. ¶ρχισα να ψάχνω στο internet για να βρώ τους κανονισμούς των εταιριών για τις γυναίκες πάνω στο καράβι. Δεν είμαστε ακόμα παντρεμένοι και το καράβι θα βγεί σε επισκευή την περίοδο της πρωτοχρονιάς. Είμασταν και οι δύο πολύ χαρούμενη που θα μπορούσα να πάω ωσπου ο καπετάνιος του είπε οτι δεν ειναι παντρεμένος και οτι για τους παντρεμένους ρωτούσε αν θέλει κάνεις να φέρει κάποιον δικό του στο καράβι. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι τους είναι τόσο δύσκολο να σε αφήσουν να περάσεις λίγες μέρες με τον άνθρωπό σου; Ακόμα περιμένω να λυθεί. Μόνο ο γάμος είναι η λύση; Να λείπεις στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου και να μη σ'αφήνουν να δείς τον πιο δικό σου άνθρωπο.Οι σχέσεις κρατάνε αν υπάρχει θέληση και αγάπη. Να σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο και να ξεχνάς τα προβλήματα. Απλώς και οι εταιρίες πρέπει να βοηθάνε λίγο.


Καταρχας καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ...Πολλες εταιριες εχουν τη πολιτικη που αναφερεις,οτι πρεπει καποιος αξιωματικος να ειναι παντρεμενος για να φερει τη γυναικα του,αλλες παλι δεν αφηνουν και καθολου γυναικες,απλα ειχαν προκυψει μερικα ζητηματα πιο παλια και οι εταιριες αναγκαστηκαν να περιορισουν λιγο τη παρουσια της γυναικας του ναυτικου μεσα στο καραβι..Οπως ειπες ομως το βαπορι παει επισκευη,οποτε εσυ μπορεις να πας εκει που παει επισκευη αλλα να μην μεινεις μεσα στο βαπορι,μενεις σε ενα ξενοδοχειο και οταν σχολαει ο αντρας σου μπορεις να τον βλεπεις..!!

----------


## marlen

τα πράγματα στην επισκευή είναι πολύ δυσκολα και το λιμανι απο την πολη είναι πολυ μακρια και με τόσες ώρες δουλειάς είναι σχεδόν αύνατο να πηγαινοέρχετε. Θα πρέπει να σηκώνετε στισ 4 και να γυρνάει στισ 11. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ πάντως και για το καλωσόρισμα και για την απάντηση σου. Ένα χαρτί είναι για αυτούς όμως η διαφορά και για εμάς είναι η ζωή μας.

----------


## mastropanagos

> τα πράγματα στην επισκευή είναι πολύ δυσκολα και το λιμανι απο την πολη είναι πολυ μακρια και με τόσες ώρες δουλειάς είναι σχεδόν αύνατο να πηγαινοέρχετε. Θα πρέπει να σηκώνετε στισ 4 και να γυρνάει στισ 11. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ πάντως και για το καλωσόρισμα και για την απάντηση σου. Ένα χαρτί είναι για αυτούς όμως η διαφορά και για εμάς είναι η ζωή μας.


Δεν ειναι το χαρτι η διαφορα,σου ειπα ειχαν γινει καποια περιστατικα πιο παλια μεσα στα καραβια και μετα οι εταιριες αρχισαν τις περικοπες σε αυτα τα θεματα,και μερικες φορες ειναι και θεμα καπετανιου,μπορει η εταιρια να δωσει το οκ αλλα ο καπετανιος να πει οχι..!!

----------


## marlen

Σε κάποιες άλλες συζητήσεις μιλούσατε για το πως μπορούν να καλυτερεύσουν οι συνθήκες ζωής των ναυτικών. Αν είναι τα τους απαγορεύουν και να βλέπυν την οικογένεια τους τα πράγματα πάνε απο το κακό στο χειρότερο αντι να καλυτερεύουν. Σίγουρα δεν έχω υπάρξει ναυτικός και σίγουρα δεν ξέρω τη δυσκολίες μπορεί να παρουσιάσει η παρουσία της γυναίκας ενός αξιωματικού στους υπόλοιπούς. Τωρα περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα θέλει να πάει και η γυναίκα του καπετάνιου για να μας δώσει μια τελική απάντηση. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω βέβαια τη διαφορά θα κάνει. Αλλιώς άλλη μια χρονιά Χριστούγεννα και Πρωτοχρονιά με το τηλέφωνο αγκαλιά. Πάλι καλά θα έχει σήμα.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σε κάποιες άλλες συζητήσεις μιλούσατε για το πως μπορούν να καλυτερεύσουν οι συνθήκες ζωής των ναυτικών. Αν είναι τα τους απαγορεύουν και να βλέπυν την οικογένεια τους τα πράγματα πάνε απο το κακό στο χειρότερο αντι να καλυτερεύουν. Σίγουρα δεν έχω υπάρξει ναυτικός και σίγουρα δεν ξέρω τη δυσκολίες μπορεί να παρουσιάσει η παρουσία της γυναίκας ενός αξιωματικού στους υπόλοιπούς. Τωρα περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα θέλει να πάει και η γυναίκα του καπετάνιου για να μας δώσει μια τελική απάντηση. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω βέβαια τη διαφορά θα κάνει. Αλλιώς άλλη μια χρονιά Χριστούγεννα και Πρωτοχρονιά με το τηλέφωνο αγκαλιά. Πάλι καλά θα έχει σήμα.


Πολυ σωστα οσα λες,οπως ειπα και παραπανω ομως μερικες γυναικες ναυτικων καταφεραν να μην μπορουν σημερα να πανε καποιες αλλες στα αγαπημενα τους προσωπα,ας μην μπουμε σε περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες ομως γιατι δεν χρειαζεται..!! :Wink:

----------


## marlen

σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ και πάλι. Και εσυ δίκιο έχεις. Ας τις αφήσουμε τις λεπτομέριες...δε χρειάζεται! Η ιστορία πάντα είναι η ίδια..κάποιος κάνει το κάτι και κάποιος άλλος πληρώνει για αυτό και χωρις να φτάει. Και αυτό μπορεί να πηγαίνει πολλά χρόνια πίσω.

----------


## Michael

> ωσπου ο καπετάνιος του είπε οτι δεν ειναι παντρεμένος και οτι για τους παντρεμένους ρωτούσε αν θέλει κάνεις να φέρει κάποιον δικό του στο καράβι.


 Έ, άντε ντε παντρευτήτε κι έσεις να τελειώνει η ιστορία...!!!  :Smile: 
Αν το δεις από αυτήν την πλευρά η εταιρία μάλλον βοηθάει...!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ευκαιρία να σας παντρέψει και ο Καπετάνιος...!

----------


## marlen

Είναι στα σχέδια μας και ο γάμος απλώς λέγαμε να ξεμπαρκάρει με το καλό πρώτα. Ασε που ο καπετάνιος για να μπορεί να παντρέψει πρέπει να είναι κάποια αρκετά μίλια μακριά από τη στεριά...και που να ψάχνεις και για μάρτυρες τελευταία στιγμή. Για να κάνουμε μαζί γιορτές η απάντηση κατα την εταιρία είναι ο γάμος!!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώστην και σε ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια ολα τα χρωστάμε σε ανθρώπους σαν και σένα που μοιράστηκαν τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες τους μαζί μας.

----------


## ZOI1406

:Very Happy:  Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους και σε όλες, ναυτικούς και στεριανούς!! Μόλις χθες βρέθηκα τυχαία σε αυτό το site και πραγματικά νιώθω πολύ τυχερή. Είμαι και εγώ γυναίκα ναυτικού και όλες αυτές οι συζητήσεις σας, τις οποίες δεν σας κρύβω, έκατσα και διάβασα πολύ πολύ προσεκτικά και αδιάκοπα μέχρι το τελευταίο μήνυμα, με έκαναν και ένιωσα μια απίστευτη ζεστασιά μέρες που΄ναι... ¶λλα post με πήγαν πολύ πίσω, στην αρχή της σχέσης μου με τον άντρα μου, άλλες με έκαναν να συμφωνίσω φέρνοντας γνώριμα συναισθήματα στο μυαλό και την καρδιά και άλλες μου δημιούργησαν εικόνες για το μέλλον...
[marlen][Ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν πως νιώθεις και τι περνάς. Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα οι στεριανοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν αυτόν το πόνο.]

Είναι αυτό ακριβώς που ήθελα να πω και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τη marlen!! Τελικά η ευχή της Olive να μπουν κι άλλες γυναίκες ναυτικών στο forum πραγματοποιήθηκε, αλλά δυδτυχώς από ότι είδα έχει καιρό να "εμφανιστεί". 
Ελπίζω σύντομα να κάνουμε όλοι μαζί αναλύσεις και συζητήσεις...και πάλι Καλή Χρονία να έχουμε και καλές θάλασσες στους θαλασσινούς μας!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλώς ήρθες.!

----------


## ZOI1406

Σ'ευχαριστώ nikitasko! Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Σε λίγο καιρό με βλέπω να μπαίνω και εγώ στο club....καθώς θα κουνήσω το μαντίλι στην προβλήτα!!! :-(

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Τελικά κάνατε μαζί γιορτές;;;

----------


## Marian

Καλησπέρα! Καθώς δεν είμαι ναυτικός η ίδια, δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω ενεργά στα περισσότερα θέματα που συζητούνται στο forum... Αλλά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πιστεύω είμαι η κατάλληλη, καθώς έχω μακροχρόνια σχέση με ναυτικό και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις απόψεις μου με κάποιες κοπέλες οι οποίες μπορούν να με καταλάβουν και να τις καταλάβω...

      Διάβασα με προσοχή όσα ειπώθηκαν σε αυτό το thread και το μόνο που έχω να πω σε όποιον έχει τις αμφιβολίες του είναι να ακούσει την καρδιά του... Η σχέση μπορεί να πετύχει αν υπάρχει αληθινή αγάπη, υπομονή, δύναμη και θέληση και από τις δύο πλευρές. Έχω βρει πολλά θετικά στοιχεία σε αυτή τη σχέση που δεν τα έχω βρει σε άλλες σχέσεις μου στο παρελθόν. Τα πιο σημαντικά είναι δύο. Το ένα είναι ότι ο χρόνος που περνάμε μαζί στη στεριά είναι πολύ πιο ουσιαστικός, μπορεί να στερούμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα, αλλά όταν ξαναβρισκόμαστε υπάρχει και το χρονικό περιθώριο, αλλά και η διάθεση, για να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί, να ζήσουμε έντονες στιγμές, που ίσως σε μια σχέση όπου υπάρχει καθημερινή επαφή να τις θεωρούσαμε δεδομένες και να μην τις εκτιμούσαμε, με αποτέλεσμα σιγά σιγά να έπαυαν να υπάρχουν... Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ναυτικός όταν ξεμπαρκάρει αυτό που επιθυμεί περισσότερο είναι να αναπληρώσει τον χαμένο χρόνο με τα πρόσωπα που αγαπάει... Για να χρησιμοποιήσω τα δικά του λόγια, κάθε φορά που επιστρέφει αισθανόμαστε σαν να ερωτευόμαστε ξανά απ' την αρχή...  :Smile:  Το άλλο είναι ότι πρώτη φορά αισθάνομαι να βρίσκομαι τόσο κοντά σε έναν άνθρωπο και ας είμαστε τόσο μακριά... Καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, ό,τι και να κάνω, ένα κομμάτι του μυαλού μου βρίσκεται πάντα σε κάποιο μακρινό τόπο, δίπλα στον άνθρωπό μου... Αυτό γίνεται ακόμα πιο υπέροχο γνωρίζοντας ότι και η δική μου σκέψη τον συντροφεύει διαρκώς... Έχουμε και οι δύο ανάγκη διαρκώς την σκέψη του άλλου και μαθαίνουμε να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι με την ιδέα της ύπαρξης του άλλου στη ζωή μας, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι δίπλα μας εκείνη τη στιγμή... _Της αγάπης την ουσία τη μετρώ στην απουσία_, όπως λέει και ένα αγαπημένο τραγούδι...

Τέλος να συμπληρώσω ότι πλέον η επικοινωνία έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ, με τα κινητά και το roaming μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε καθημερινά όταν βρίσκεται κοντά σε στεριά, για να μην αναφέρω τις περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας μέσω ίντερνετ.

Σημασία πάνω απ' όλα δεν έχει το επάγγελμα, αλλά ο άνθρωπος, και ξέρω ότι 1000 φορές να τον ξαναγνώριζα απ' την αρχή, 1000 φορές θα διάλεγα και πάλι να είμαι μαζί του...

Αυτά από εμένα, και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους και πολλές όμορφες στιγμές σε αυτούς που αγαπάνε...  :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλησπέρα! Καθώς δεν είμαι ναυτικός η ίδια, δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω ενεργά στα περισσότερα θέματα που συζητούνται στο forum... Αλλά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πιστεύω είμαι η κατάλληλη, καθώς έχω μακροχρόνια σχέση με ναυτικό και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις απόψεις μου με κάποιες κοπέλες οι οποίες μπορούν να με καταλάβουν και να τις καταλάβω...
> 
> Διάβασα με προσοχή όσα ειπώθηκαν σε αυτό το thread και το μόνο που έχω να πω σε όποιον έχει τις αμφιβολίες του είναι να ακούσει την καρδιά του... Η σχέση μπορεί να πετύχει αν υπάρχει αληθινή αγάπη, υπομονή, δύναμη και θέληση και από τις δύο πλευρές. Έχω βρει πολλά θετικά στοιχεία σε αυτή τη σχέση που δεν τα έχω βρει σε άλλες σχέσεις μου στο παρελθόν. Τα πιο σημαντικά είναι δύο. Το ένα είναι ότι ο χρόνος που περνάμε μαζί στη στεριά είναι πολύ πιο ουσιαστικός, μπορεί να στερούμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα, αλλά όταν ξαναβρισκόμαστε υπάρχει και το χρονικό περιθώριο, αλλά και η διάθεση, για να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί, να ζήσουμε έντονες στιγμές, που ίσως σε μια σχέση όπου υπάρχει καθημερινή επαφή να τις θεωρούσαμε δεδομένες και να μην τις εκτιμούσαμε, με αποτέλεσμα σιγά σιγά να έπαυαν να υπάρχουν... Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ναυτικός όταν ξεμπαρκάρει αυτό που επιθυμεί περισσότερο είναι να αναπληρώσει τον χαμένο χρόνο με τα πρόσωπα που αγαπάει... Για να χρησιμοποιήσω τα δικά του λόγια, κάθε φορά που επιστρέφει αισθανόμαστε σαν να ερωτευόμαστε ξανά απ' την αρχή...  Το άλλο είναι ότι πρώτη φορά αισθάνομαι να βρίσκομαι τόσο κοντά σε έναν άνθρωπο και ας είμαστε τόσο μακριά... Καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, ό,τι και να κάνω, ένα κομμάτι του μυαλού μου βρίσκεται πάντα σε κάποιο μακρινό τόπο, δίπλα στον άνθρωπό μου... Αυτό γίνεται ακόμα πιο υπέροχο γνωρίζοντας ότι και η δική μου σκέψη τον συντροφεύει διαρκώς... Έχουμε και οι δύο ανάγκη διαρκώς την σκέψη του άλλου και μαθαίνουμε να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι με την ιδέα της ύπαρξης του άλλου στη ζωή μας, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι δίπλα μας εκείνη τη στιγμή... _Της αγάπης την ουσία τη μετρώ στην απουσία_, όπως λέει και ένα αγαπημένο τραγούδι...
> 
> Τέλος να συμπληρώσω ότι πλέον η επικοινωνία έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ, με τα κινητά και το roaming μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε καθημερινά όταν βρίσκεται κοντά σε στεριά, για να μην αναφέρω τις περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας μέσω ίντερνετ.
> 
> Σημασία πάνω απ' όλα δεν έχει το επάγγελμα, αλλά ο άνθρωπος, και ξέρω ότι 1000 φορές να τον ξαναγνώριζα απ' την αρχή, 1000 φορές θα διάλεγα και πάλι να είμαι μαζί του...
> 
> Αυτά από εμένα, και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους και πολλές όμορφες στιγμές σε αυτούς που αγαπάνε...


Όχι μόνο δεν κούρασες κανέναν ,αλλά είπες και πολλές αλήθειες !

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπέρα! Καθώς δεν είμαι ναυτικός η ίδια, δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω ενεργά στα περισσότερα θέματα που συζητούνται στο forum... Αλλά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πιστεύω είμαι η κατάλληλη, καθώς έχω μακροχρόνια σχέση με ναυτικό και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις απόψεις μου με κάποιες κοπέλες οι οποίες μπορούν να με καταλάβουν και να τις καταλάβω...
> 
>       Διάβασα με προσοχή όσα ειπώθηκαν σε αυτό το thread και το μόνο που έχω να πω σε όποιον έχει τις αμφιβολίες του είναι να ακούσει την καρδιά του... Η σχέση μπορεί να πετύχει αν υπάρχει αληθινή αγάπη, υπομονή, δύναμη και θέληση και από τις δύο πλευρές. Έχω βρει πολλά θετικά στοιχεία σε αυτή τη σχέση που δεν τα έχω βρει σε άλλες σχέσεις μου στο παρελθόν. Τα πιο σημαντικά είναι δύο. Το ένα είναι ότι ο χρόνος που περνάμε μαζί στη στεριά είναι πολύ πιο ουσιαστικός, μπορεί να στερούμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα, αλλά όταν ξαναβρισκόμαστε υπάρχει και το χρονικό περιθώριο, αλλά και η διάθεση, για να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί, να ζήσουμε έντονες στιγμές, που ίσως σε μια σχέση όπου υπάρχει καθημερινή επαφή να τις θεωρούσαμε δεδομένες και να μην τις εκτιμούσαμε, με αποτέλεσμα σιγά σιγά να έπαυαν να υπάρχουν... Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ναυτικός όταν ξεμπαρκάρει αυτό που επιθυμεί περισσότερο είναι να αναπληρώσει τον χαμένο χρόνο με τα πρόσωπα που αγαπάει... Για να χρησιμοποιήσω τα δικά του λόγια, κάθε φορά που επιστρέφει αισθανόμαστε σαν να ερωτευόμαστε ξανά απ' την αρχή...  Το άλλο είναι ότι πρώτη φορά αισθάνομαι να βρίσκομαι τόσο κοντά σε έναν άνθρωπο και ας είμαστε τόσο μακριά... Καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, ό,τι και να κάνω, ένα κομμάτι του μυαλού μου βρίσκεται πάντα σε κάποιο μακρινό τόπο, δίπλα στον άνθρωπό μου... Αυτό γίνεται ακόμα πιο υπέροχο γνωρίζοντας ότι και η δική μου σκέψη τον συντροφεύει διαρκώς... Έχουμε και οι δύο ανάγκη διαρκώς την σκέψη του άλλου και μαθαίνουμε να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι με την ιδέα της ύπαρξης του άλλου στη ζωή μας, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι δίπλα μας εκείνη τη στιγμή... _Της αγάπης την ουσία τη μετρώ στην απουσία_, όπως λέει και ένα αγαπημένο τραγούδι...
> 
> Τέλος να συμπληρώσω ότι πλέον η επικοινωνία έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ, με τα κινητά και το roaming μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε καθημερινά όταν βρίσκεται κοντά σε στεριά, για να μην αναφέρω τις περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας μέσω ίντερνετ.
> 
> Σημασία πάνω απ' όλα δεν έχει το επάγγελμα, αλλά ο άνθρωπος, και ξέρω ότι 1000 φορές να τον ξαναγνώριζα απ' την αρχή, 1000 φορές θα διάλεγα και πάλι να είμαι μαζί του...
> 
> Αυτά από εμένα, και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους και πολλές όμορφες στιγμές σε αυτούς που αγαπάνε...


Να εισαι καλα!! Και στο λεω μεσα απ τη καρδια μου και με το στοχασμο που με διακατεχει.. Να εισαι καλα..και εσυ και ο ναυτικος σου!!

----------


## Marian

Σκοπός μου ήταν να δώσω αν μπορούσα λίγη δύναμη σε κάποιες κοπέλες που ίσως να έχουν βρεθεί στη θέση μου και να έχουν αισθανθεί κάποιες στιγμές ότι απογοητεύονται επειδή τους λείπει πολύ ο άνθρωπός τους... Αλλά τελικά πήρα κι εγώ πολλή δύναμη απ' τα μηνύματά σας...! 
Σας ευχαριστούμε και οι δύο ολόψυχα!  :Smile:

----------


## BillyS

> Gia Suzigo nai. (o Morgan to anefere oti mporeis *an kai oi perisoteroi ntreponte) Kopela mporeis?


diladi boris na kaneis lefko gamo me mia venezueliara k na tin klidosis stin kabina s? dn nomizo na boris aneta na valis gineka mesa.. giati an itan etc
kathe barko k politiko gamo tha kanan oi naftes gia na exoun ginekes sto karavi.. k na tis xartzilikonoun liga lefta gia na zisoyn k aftes..

----------


## Desp0inaki

Γεια σε ολους

Επιτελους βρηκα ενα site που θα λεω τον πονο μου και θα με καταλαβαινουν!!
Ειμαι 24 και εδώ και 4 χρονια εχω σχεση με εναν ναυτικο. Τα παμε πολυ καλα και σε 2 χρονια υπολογήζουμε να παντρευτούμαι.
Δεν το μετανιώνω στιγμη που ειμαι μαζι του, απλά ειναι φορες που δεν αντεχω αλλο να μην μπορω να του μιλησω, να τον κανω μια αγκαλια για να παρω κουραγιο.
 Δεν εχω φιλες γυναικες ναυτικών που να μοιραζονται τις ιδιες σκεψεις και προβληματα μαζι μου. Γι αυτο ελπιζω οι κοπελες εδω να με αγκαλιασετε και να δινουμε κουραγιο η μια στην αλλη μεσα απο τις συζητησεις

----------


## haytek

Κάθησα και διάβασα όλα τα ποστς από την αρχή...
Θα μιλήσω γενικά για το θέμα...
Σίγουρα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να κάνεις οικογένεια σε μικρή ηλικία και δη σε συνάρτηση με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα...
Αλλά ποιος θεωρείται ότι θα προσφέρει μια πιο καλή ζωή στην οικογένεια του?
αυτός που δουλεύει στο μεροκάματο και είναι χρεωμένος στα δάνεια και παρακαλάει μην χάσει την δουλειά του για να ανταπεξέλθει στα χρέη ? ή αυτός ο ναυτικός που ναι μεν λείπει όσο λείπει,κάνει την δουλειά που κάνει και έχει την άνεση να προσφέρει αυτό που άλλοι στην ηλικία του δεν θα μπορούσαν να προσφέρουν ούτε στα όνειρά τους?
Εγώ πιστεύω πως οικογένεια μπορεί να στεριώσει εφόσον υπάρχει σαφώς κατανόηση και πλήρη γνώση της κατάστασης που θα διακατέχει η γυναίκα και με υπομονή και θέληση όλα γίνονται..
Τώρα χαζαμάρες του τύπου "θα σε κερατώσει "και λοίπα ας τα αφήσουμε στη γωνία.Το πρόβλημα δεν το οξύνει ο ναυτικός άντρας αλλά το χει μέσα της η γυναίκα... :-?

----------


## Natalia_gr

Φιλε haytek,

διαβασα με προσοχη αυτα που γραφεις, και μπορω μονο ενα πραγμα να σου πω, και αυτο ειναι συνχαρητηρια για την αποψη σου!!

Ειναι οντως αληθεια πως οι περισσοτεροι ναυτικοι κατα την διαρκεια της φοιτησης στις αντιστοιχες σχολες, αλλα και κυριοτερα κατα την αποφοιτηση, μαζι με το χαρτι τους, πιστευουν πως αποφοιτησαν απο την ΑΝΩΤΑΤΗ σχολη κεραταδων!!
Ναι, καλα... 
Ειδαμε και τους στεριανους ποσο καλα τα καταφερνουν!!

Παντως εγω, σε προσωπικο παντα επιπεδο θα προτιμουσα να εχω διπλα μου εναν ναυτικο παρα εναν στεριανο!! Και το εννοω!!

Ισως επειδη αγαπω την θαλασσα, ισως επειδη μου λειπει πολυ η επαφη με ανθρωπους της θαλασσας, αλλα παντα θα πιστευω πως οι ποιο ευστροφοι (συγνωμη κι ολας) ειναι οι ναυτικοι...

Σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο, και κατι τελευταιο... αν ημουν αντρας σιγουρα θα ημουν ναυτικος....
Τωρα βεβαια θα μου πεις γιατι το λες αυτο? ως γυναικα δεν μπορεις να εισαι "ναυτικος" ? Ε, λοιπον κι εγω θα πω,πως ως γυναικα πρεπει να εισαι η ανηψια του ταδε ή του δινα για να ασχοληθεις με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα, οποτε, προτιμω την κατηγορια γυναικα ναυτικου...

Χαιρετω
Ναταλια_

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φιλε haytek,
> 
> 
> Παντως εγω, σε προσωπικο παντα επιπεδο θα προτιμουσα να εχω διπλα μου εναν ναυτικο παρα εναν στεριανο!! Και το εννοω!!
> 
> 
> Χαιρετω
> Ναταλια_


Φίλη Ναταλία ,εδώ είναι το θέμα .Δεν τον έχεις δίπλα σου !Ούτε αυτός σε έχει !Και μετά δεν τον έχουν ούτε τα παιδιά ! Και αυτός ο φουκαράς είναι παρέα με δέκα Φιλιππίνεζους ,και ένα βαπόρι .
Είναι στην ζωή παιδί μου ,να πετύχεις τον σωστό άνθρωπο !Απλά οι ναυτικοί όπως έχουμε ξανά πει ,επειδή ξέρουν από μοναξιά ,όταν έχουν παρέα το εκτιμούν !

----------


## Natalia_gr

Mastrokosta καλησπερα,
Οταν ενας ναυτικος θελει να κανει οικογενεια, πιστεψε με, μπορει.... Το θεμα ειναι παντα να θελει ομως!! 
Παντα υπαρχει ο τροπος να εισαι κοντα στον ανθρωπο σου.
Σιγουρα ομως και σε αυτο δεν φερνω καμια αντιρρηση στην ζωη ειναι να πετυχεις τον σωστο ανθρωπο, ειτε στην στερια ειτε στην θαλασσα....

Ναταλια

----------


## Eng

Και οχι μονο παρεα Μαστροκωστα μου αλλα και οταν ξερουν και νιωθουν οτι εχουν ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ - Καπετανισσα διπλα τους τοτε..κανουν τα παντα!! Ανεκαθεν η Οικογενεια επαιζε πρωταρχικο λογο στους Ναυτικους!

Ναταλια, μπορει να κανει οικογενεια αρκει - για μενα - να ισχυει το παραπανω!

----------


## LocoRoco

Συμφωνώ απολύτως..
Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να φτάσεις στο σημείο που να 
"μετράς" στο καράβι (δλδ να ανεβείς σε βαθμίδα όσο
περισσότερο μπορείς με δυνατή υπηρεσία) έτσι ώστε
να μπορέσεις να ασχοληθείς με τη ναυτιλία μέσω γραφείου,
σε οποιαδήποτε σεβαστή θέση είτε σε κάποιο άλλο επάγγελμα
που να σχετίζεται με τον κλάδο σου.
Από εκεί και πέρα με έναν πολύ καλό μισθό και μια σχετική
"καβάτζα" περνάς άρχοντας.Και το καλύτερο απ'όλα είναι
πως έχεις την οικογένειά σου..

----------


## papajo

> = Mporeis na fereis atomo mazi sou sto ploio? (suzigo, kopela etc.)?
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι μέσα στο forum αναφέρεται σε κάποιο σημείο ότι οι αξιωματικοί έχουν δικαίωμα να φέρουν στο καράβι την σύζηγο ή την αραβωνιαστικιά τους. 
> 
> Όσο για το θέμα σχέσεων υπάρχει και το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης. Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι λίγο δύσκολο, για κοπέλες συνήθως, να εμπιστευθούν κάποιον όταν κατεβαίνει σε λιμάνια όπως της Βραζιλίας ας πούμε. (άποψή μου πάντα)


 

Ναι ο άλλος που κατεβαίνει στα λιμάνια της Βραζιλίας μια φορά στις 300 μέρες είναι το θέμα…. :P η άλλη που θα αλωνίζει 8 μήνες (ειδικά αν είναι και αρκετά εμφανίσιμη) δεν είναι καθόλου πρόβλημα.


Φίλε Jim σκούρα τα πράγματα… εδώ είσαστε μαζί όλο τον χρόνο και μπορεί να σου ξεφουρνίσει κάποια στιγμή ότι “ ξέρεις.. πριν από χ μήνες όταν είχαμε μαλώσει για το ποιος θα πληρώνει το τηλέφωνο εκείνο το σαββατοκύριακο είχα μια στιγμή αδυναμίας με τον πρώην….“ .

Υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις πάντα οκ… αλλά αυτές γίνονται όλο και πιο ελάχιστες γιατί η εποχή μας είναι πολύ ελεύθερη (εγώ ξεκωλη θα την χαρακτήριζα :P)

Οι ελπίδες σου ανεβαίνουν αν η κοπέλα σου ζει σε κάποιο χωριό (απλά έχεις περισσότερες ελπίδες μην νομίζεις ότι “έδεσες ” τίποτα… ) η σε μικρή πόλη..

Αν ζει σε άλλη πόλη από τον τόπο καταγωγής της ή σε πολύ μεγάλη πόλη ανεξάρτητα από το αν κατάγεται από εκεί πχ Αθήνα τότε είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι την έκατσες!! Γιατί πολύ απλά εκεί μπορεί να έχει ανώνυμο (και όχι μόνο ) σεξ με όποιον γουστάρει από λαθρομετανάστες μέχρι τον τύπο στο μπαρ ή τον περιπτερά χωρίς να την κουτσομπολέψει ή να το μάθει κανείς. Έπειτα η πίεση από τους άντρες εξαιτίας της ανωνυμίας και κάλυψης που προσφέρει ένα τεράστιο αστικό κέντρο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη με λίγα λόγια αν βλέπεται (η κοπέλα) μπορεί να τύχει ακόμη και να την στριμώξουν με το ζόρι…. ( η με το “ζόρι” :P) πέρα από τις καθημερινές παρενοχλήσεις (το γνωστό πέσιμο)

Υπάρχουν και άντρες που έχουν αυτό το φετίχ μόνο δηλαδή να βρίσκουν κοπέλες σε σχέση σε διάσταση κτλ κτλ να τις φέρνουν σε συναισθηματικά χαλαρή στιγμή να χτυπάνε και να φεύγουν…. Μην την ψάχνεις από πολλές οπτικές γωνίες δεν σε παίρνει..

Λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά τα πράγματα για τους ναυτικούς ήταν σκούρα όταν οι εποχές ήταν πιο αγνές…. Πόσο μάλλον σήμερα… Τώρα αν είσαι τυχερός και βρεις μια κοπέλα που να αγαπήσει (όχι μόνο να είναι ερωτευμένη) και να την αγαπάς πάρα πολύ κάτι μπορεί να γίνει…. Αλλά αυτό είναι σαν το λόττο φίλε μου, οπότε ζήσε την ζωή σου και μην αγχώνεσαι με κάτι τέτοια! Εδώ ο κόσμος πεθαίνει και εσύ θα αγχώνεσαι με το τι κάνει η άλλη με τα πόδια της;;;

Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν μίλησα λίγο πιο ωμά οπόσο πρέπει αλλά καμία φορά όταν έχεις tact σε τέτοια θέματα δημιουργούνται πολλές παρεξηγήσεις οι οποίες οδηγούνται σε τυφλές ελπίδες.

Και πάλι συγγνώμη λόγο του θέματος εκφράστηκα έτσι.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου, άσε πρώτα να μπαρκάρεις να αποκτήσεις εμπειρίες και μετά σχολιάζεις τα περί γυναικών των ναυτικών και κοριτσιών που μένουν πίσω. Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που σε αφορά αυτή την στιγμή. Ασε άλλους να γράψουν με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και περισσότερο σεβασμό στην γυναίκα/κοπέλλα του ναυτικού. Καλή επιτυχία στις σπουδές σου.

----------


## papajo

> Φίλε μου, άσε πρώτα να μπαρκάρεις να αποκτήσεις εμπειρίες και μετά σχολιάζεις τα περί γυναικών των ναυτικών και κοριτσιών που μένουν πίσω. Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που σε αφορά αυτή την στιγμή. Ασε άλλους να γράψουν με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και περισσότερο σεβασμό στην γυναίκα/κοπέλλα του ναυτικού. Καλή επιτυχία στις σπουδές σου.




Εγώ δεν μίλησα για την γυναίκα του ναυτικού……. Γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα… Δηλαδή ένα ξεχωριστό είδος γυναικάς που πάει/παντρεύεται με ναυτικούς ή κάτι παρόμοιο… Υπάρχει η γυναίκα σκέτο! Και εγώ γιαυτο μίλησα! Και από αυτό κάτι λίγα ξέρω να πω γιατί δεν βάζω τις εμπορίες μου μόνο (είμαι καινούργιος στο επάγγελμα αλλά δεν έβγαλα χθες το σχολείο..) αλλά και ότι παρατηρώ στους φίλους μου εγώ στους αγνώστους αλλά και ότι ακούω από άτομα εμπιστοσύνης..

Δεν προσβάλω καμιά συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα κανενός ούτε και είπα  ότι αποκλείεται ναυτικός να κάνει σωστή οικογένεια!! Το ξεκαθάρισα από πριν εξάλλου.

Τέλος το παιδί που ρώτησε να μάθει αποτι κατάλαβα δεν είναι ναυτικός ακόμη τουλάχιστον όχι καιρό… και συμπέρανα ότι είχε ήδη μια σχέση (που μάλλον δεν ξέρει ακόμη τις δυσκολίες που θα περάσει) γιατί ρωταει.. 
Επαναλαμβάνω (όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο post) ότι εφόσον υπάρχει πραγματική αγάπη όλα γίνονται απλά στις μέρες μας είναι δύσκολο να συμβεί αυτό και κατά συνέπεια  αν δεν παίρνεις μαζί σου την κοπέλα τότε υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανότητες να συμβούν δυσάρεστα… Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια τι να κάνουμε 1+1=2 . Μην προσβάλλεστε όμως οι παντρεμένοι ναυτικοί ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιοι! Εσείς μπορεί να βρήκατε την πραγματική αγάπη με την μια… εγώ μίλησα για το τι γίνεται αν ΔΕΝ βρεις κάτι τέτοιο (ή αν δεν πρόλαβες να το καλλιεργήσεις ακόμη και είσαστε στην φάση του κεραυνοβόλου ερώτα ή “σκέτου” ερώτα.

----------


## Leo

Φλυαρούμε για να φλυαρούμε σε ένα θέμα "Τζίιιιιιζζζζζ". Αγαπητέ μου εσύ δεν ξέρεις αν γίνεις ναυτικός ακόμη, μπορεί και να μην γουστάρεις, να μην σου κάτσει, θα αρχίσεις να αγχωθείς από τώρα αν θα βρεις  ή όχι το τέλειο ταίρι? Ξεκινάς στραβά  σε μια εποχή που και ο γυαλός είναι στραβός.... Χαλάρωσε, μίλα λιγότερο, άκου περισσότερο... και πάμε σε ουσιαστικότερα θέματα.

----------


## papajo

> Φλυαρούμε για να φλυαρούμε σε ένα θέμα "Τζίιιιιιζζζζζ". Αγαπητέ μου εσύ δεν ξέρεις αν γίνεις ναυτικός ακόμη, μπορεί και να μην γουστάρεις, να μην σου κάτσει, θα αρχίσεις να αγχωθείς από τώρα αν θα βρεις ή όχι το τέλειο ταίρι? Ξεκινάς στραβά σε μια εποχή που και ο γυαλός είναι στραβός.... Χαλάρωσε, μίλα λιγότερο, άκου περισσότερο... και πάμε σε ουσιαστικότερα θέματα.




Τα έχω απαντήσει φίλε Leo σε εσένα μέσω PM αλλά σκέφτηκα πως δόκιμο θα ήταν να απαντήσω και επίσημα για να μην παρεξηγούν τα άτομα που βλέπουν το post πράγματα για έμενα.

1) Όσο αφορά το επάγγελμα φυσικά πιο πολύ ακούω και λιγότερο μιλάω, και αυτό φαίνεται και από την πορεία μου στο forum, *είμαι παλιότερος από εσένα στο nautilia* και έχω *το ένα εκατοστό των post σου* αυτό δείχνει ότι περισσότερο ακούω παρά μιλάω. (Φυσικά δεν σε κατηγορώ που έχεις πολλά post για να τα έκανες θα είχες λόγο και δεν είναι κακό ισα ισα βοηθαει την κοινότητα απλά το αναφέρω για να αποδείξω ότι είναι άστοχη η συμβουλή σου πάνω σε αυτό μιας και την ακολουθω ήδη.)

2) Δεν αγχώνομαι καθόλου για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και αυτό μάλιστα συμβούλεψα στο DrJim ούτε καν το σκέφτηκα (δεν είναι δικό μου το θέμα) απλά έδωσα την συμβουλή μου γιατί πιστεύω ότι ΥΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΘΕΣΑ αυτά που είπα ισχύουν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό αν όχι καθολικό. Το ότι έχω άποψη για ένα θέμα δεν σημαίνει ότι με αγχώνει… ούτε ότι είναι δικό μου…Πιο απλά ο άλλος ανησύχησε για το αν βρει ταίρι όχι εγώ.

3) Εγώ μπορεί να μην είμαι θαλασσινός αλλά ασχολούμαι με την θάλασσα χρόνια και αυτήν αγαπώ απλά άργησα μερικά χρόνια στο να μπω επίσημα στην οικογένεια για δικούς μου λόγους δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν το μετανιώσω ή όχι κτλ κτλ

Αυτά, δεν θέλω να δώσω συνέχεια στο θέμα απλά ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα διότι απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα και λες πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν για εμένα χωρίς να με ξέρεις καν (*δεν αισθάνομαι ότι μου επιτέθηκες και έχω φιλική διάθεση απέναντι σου απλά θέλω ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα*) και δεν θα ήθελα να επηρεαστούν άλλοι χρήστες εξαιτίας του τίτλου σου διαβάζοντας τα πράγματα που λες για εμένα.

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο *και ζητώ συγγνώμη για το offtopic σχόλιο μου*.

----------


## Giannis...

Απο αυτο το τοπικ θελω να καλοσορισω ενα νεο μελος στο φορουμ... μολις 6 ημερων!!! Αναφερομαι στην νεογεννητη κορη της φιλης Ωκυρρόης και του συζηγου της και κολλητου μου Αντωνη. Παιδια να σας ζησει, να την δειτε οπως επιθυμειτε. Αντε σιγα σιγα να περνουν σειρα και οι υπολοιποι... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ενω εσυ φίλτατε γνωρίζεις τι είμαι, τι κάνω εγώ και με συμβουλεύεις? Ευχαριστώ θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου σαν παλαιότερος που είσαι στο φόρουμ. Παρεπιπτόντως το μέλος που απάντησες (marillou) ρώτησε αυτό ένα χρόνο πριν... ευτυχώς την σώσαμε κι αυτήν!

----------


## papajo

Δεν θέλω να εξελιχτεί σε καβγάς δεν έχω ούτε τέτοια πρόθεση ούτε τέτοια διάθεση.

Δεν σε συμβούλεψα για τίποτα απλά είπα ότι δεν έχεις δίκαιο (σε ότι αφορά την περιγραφή του ατόμου μου) και αιτιολόγησα αυτή μου την θέση.

Μετά η marillou έγραψε κάτι ένα χρόνο πριν το οποίο εγώ το σχολίασα απλά γιατί μου φάνηκε κλασικό δείγμα γυναικείας λογικής :P (ότι η γυναίκα θα ήταν άγγελος και ο άντρας που μια φορά θα πήγαινε σε ένα περίεργο λιμάνι θα έκανε την ζημιά :P )

Απάντησα ουσιαστικά σε οποιονδήποτε έχει παρόμοια απορία με τον DrJimγιατί μπορεί το θέμα να έγινε πριν ένα χρόνο το βλέπουν ακόμη όμως στο forum (με τελευταία απάντηση πριν κάτι μήνες) Και δεν έδωσα γραμμή σε κάποιον δεν είπα σε κανένα τι να κάνει, ούτε ήθελα να σώσω κανέναν!  είπα απλά την ΓΝΩΜΗ μου για ένα συγκεκριμένο γεγονός. Δεν το παίζω εξυπνότερος ούτε νομίζω πως ανακάλυψα την Αμερική δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι ιδιοφυΐα για να έχεις άποψη… και αυτά που είπα είναι γνωστά σε όλους μας απλά ήμουν αυτός που πηρέ την απόφαση να τα καταγράψει δεν έκανα και τίποτα σπουδαίο εξάλλου…

Κλείνοντας να πω ότι όταν απαντούσα πρώτη φορά δεν κατάλαβα καν ότι ήταν παλιό το ερώτημα (ασχέτως αν το βλέπουν ακόμη κτλ κτλ όσα είπα πιο πάνω) ήταν πάνω πάνω στα topic των ελλήνων ναυτικών και δεν είδα καν ημερομηνία υπέθεσα πως ήταν καινούργιο – επειδή ήταν πρώτο μετά από τα sticky-.

Ας μην το τραβήξουμε άλλο σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Leo

Από το μεσημέρι αυτό προσπαθώ να πω ευγενώς/αγενώς όπως θες πάρε το. Τελεία λοιπόν και καλό βράδυ να έχουμε.

----------


## chief 79

dil re file pws tha to xiristeis...;;; 
pragmatika eine outopia na nomizeis kati tetio...

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας κανόνας που ισχύει γενικά και καθολικά..αλλά όλα είναι θέμα ατόμων. Τι στη στεριά τι στη θάλασσα αν είναι να διαλυθεί μια σχέση, θα γίνει έτσι και αλλιώς. Οπως και το αντίθετο. Το βασικό σε κάθε σχέση είναι να υπάρχει αγάπη, σεβασμός και εμπιστοσύνη. Αν υπάρχουν αυτά τα τρία...η σχέση αντέχει τα πάντα.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Απο αυτο το τοπικ θελω να καλοσορισω ενα νεο μελος στο φορουμ... μολις 6 ημερων!!! Αναφερομαι στην νεογεννητη κορη της φιλης Ωκυρρόης και του συζηγου της και κολλητου μου Αντωνη. Παιδια να σας ζησει, να την δειτε οπως επιθυμειτε. Αντε σιγα σιγα να περνουν σειρα και οι υπολοιποι...


Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές...αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα....Δεν ήξερα και πού έγραψες...για να το δω...αλλά τι νόμιζες;; Δε θα σε ανακάλυπτα!! 
Να'σαι καλά...και καλή βάρδια καθώς αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω είσαι στη γέφυρα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ελενη1991

ΜΠΗΚΑ ΕΧΤΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ.....ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΦΑΝ...ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ!ΕΙΜΑΙ 18 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΙ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ.....ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΜΙΣΗ ΧΡΟΝΟ!ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΡΙΝ 7 ΜΗΝΕΣ.ΟΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ Κ ΟΛΑΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ 23 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ....ΠΟΝΑΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ...ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## Natalia_gr

Ελενη, 

δεν μπορω να πω τιποτε παρα ενα τεραστιο μπραβο!!!!


 :Wink:

----------


## haytek

Mε τη σειρά μου,χαίρομαι και γω που βγαίνω αληθινός σε αυτά που είχα πει προηγουμένως... :Razz:

----------


## ελενη1991

ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ........ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ????ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΒΡΕΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ???ΠΟΥ ΠΟΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 ΠΟΛΥ.......??Η ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ 18 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΙΓΥΡΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΙΣΙΑ?

----------


## Eng

Ελενη καταρχην εκ μερους του Ν@υτιλια σε καλωσοριζω, σαν νεο μελος. Θα ηθελα να σου πω, πως η τοποθετηση μου στη δημοσιευση σου ειναι..παρομοια της Ναταλιας. και γω απο την μερια μου Μπραβο θα σου ελεγα αλλα για..δικους μου προφανως λογους. θα σου ελεγα Μπραβο γιατι αν και μικρη στην ηλικια υποδηλωνεις μια οριμότητα που σπανιζει στον σημερινό κοσμο. Στο κοσμο που θεωρουμε οτι τα πάντα θα πρεπει να θυσιαζονται στον βωμο των ευκαιριακών απολαύσεων αλλά και των χρηματων. 
Με τις δημοσιευσεις σου, μου δειχνεις μια..Γυναικα αρκετα συνειδητοποιημενη στα ΘΕλω της. Ελπιζω και ευχομαι ολοψυχα να συνεχιζεις αυτη την ιδιότητα σου. 
Καλώσόρισες και πάλι και ευχομαι να τον συναντησεις συντομα.

----------


## ελενη1991

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ....ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ!ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!ΕΓΩ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑΝΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ...ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΘΑΨΙΜΟ...

----------


## Eng

> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ....ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ!ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!ΕΓΩ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑΝΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ...ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΘΑΨΙΜΟ...


Για να μην θεωρεις πως μιλαω εκ τους..ασφαλους.. αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι Κινα και λειπω απο τους δικους μου τεσσερις μηνες. Και να φανταστεις οτι δεν ειμαι ναυτικος. Να σου πω... ξερω τι νιωθεις και τι νιωθει.. το βιωνω καθε μερα!
Να εισαι καλα και χαρηκα για τα ομορφα λογια σου γιατι χωρις να το ξερεις καν..συνεβαλες στον δικο μου αγωνα κατα της......Μοναξιας.

----------


## ελενη1991

ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΘΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ......

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλησπερα Ελενη και παλι...

Διαβασα τα μυνηματα σου και μπορω να διακρινω μια θλιψη που εγω στην θεση σου για το τι λενε και πως σκευτονται οι αλλοι δεν θα την αφηνα να μ επιρρεασει μα τον ΘΕΟ!!!!

Σβηστους ολους αυτους που στην πραγματικοτητα θελουν να σε πικρανουν και να γελανε καλυτερα με την καμπουρα τους!!!! Δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να θελουν να λεγονται φιλοι, οταν συμπεριφεροντε ετσι....Μαλλον για γνωστοι το πανε....χαχαχαχα
Απο την στιγμη που νιωθεις πως εχεις βρει τον ανθρωπο σου, συνεχισε ακαθεκτη να του δειχνεις πως οντως εισαι εκει γι αυτον καθε λεπτο...φροντισε οχι μονο να το μαθει, αλλα και να το νιωθει...κατα βαθος σε εχει αναγκη οσο δεν μπορεις να το φανταστεις, και ας μην το παραδεχεται...
Μην περιμενεις απο κανεναν να σου σφιξει το χερι ή να σου πει ποσο καλο ειναι αυτο που κανεις...

Κοιτα να εισαι δυνατη και ας μην εισαι, απλα να φαινεσαι, ειναι και αυτο αρκετο....

φιλια πολλα
Ναταλια_





> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ....ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ!ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!ΕΓΩ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑΝΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ...ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΘΑΨΙΜΟ...

----------


## Natalia_gr

> Για να μην θεωρεις πως μιλαω εκ τους..ασφαλους.. αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι Κινα και λειπω απο τους δικους μου τεσσερις μηνες. Και να φανταστεις οτι δεν ειμαι ναυτικος. Να σου πω... ξερω τι νιωθεις και τι νιωθει.. το βιωνω καθε μερα!
> Να εισαι καλα και χαρηκα για τα ομορφα λογια σου γιατι χωρις να το ξερεις καν..συνεβαλες στον δικο μου αγωνα κατα της......Μοναξιας.


 

Καλησπερα και απο μενα....

Με το καλο να γυρισεις στους δικους σου, να τους δωσεις τεραστια χαρα, που νομιζω πως εχουν αναγκη.....

Καλη συνεχεια, 
Φιλια πολλα,

Ναταλια_

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα....
> 
> Με το καλο να γυρισεις στους δικους σου, να τους δωσεις τεραστια χαρα, που νομιζω πως εχουν αναγκη.....
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια, 
> Φιλια πολλα,
> 
> Ναταλια_





> ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΘΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ......


Σας ευχαριστω παραπολυ!
Να ξερετε πω ενας καλος λογος μετραει πολυ...γιατι μπορει να ζεστανει τη φριχτη ψυχρα της Μοναξιας που ζει στη καρδια, οχι μονο της δικης μου αλλα κ ολων που ζουν / εργαζονται εκει εξω..
Ευχαριστω ξανα..

----------


## ελενη1991

ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ........ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ....ΙΣΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ....ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ..ΔΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΦΥΞΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ!ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ!ΓΡΑΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ.ΔΕ ΘΑ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ.ΠΟΣΟ ΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ?

----------


## Natalia_gr

> ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ........ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ....ΙΣΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ....ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ..ΔΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΦΥΞΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ!ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ!ΓΡΑΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ.ΔΕ ΘΑ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ.ΠΟΣΟ ΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ?


 

Δεν εχω λογο να μην σου απαντησω στα ερωτηματα σου, αλλα μην σου φαινεται περιεργη η αντιμετωπιση μας ...... ειδικαι απο ενα τετοιο φορουμ....

Εγω ειμαι 33 σχεδον ετων και η σχεση μου με την θαλασσα ειναι σχεδον απο τοτε που γεννηθηκα!! Προερχομαι απο ναυτικη οικογενεια (πατερα και αδερφο καπετανιους,παπουδες λιμενικους-πλωταρχες και θειο διοικητη στον Πορο καποτε...), και η αγαπη μου για την θαλασσα με οδηγησε να ασχοληθω εστω και για πολυ λιγο με την ιστιοπλοϊα.

Κοιτα να εισαι λοιπον καλα, και να το δειχνεις, και ασε τους αλλους να σκανε απο την ζηλια τους....

Ναταλια _

----------


## ελενη1991

:Very Happy: ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.......ΗΔΗ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.......ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ Η ΔΙΚΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!ΤΥΧΕΡΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ...ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ?(ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FOROUM ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ)........ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natalia_gr

> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.......ΗΔΗ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.......ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ Η ΔΙΚΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!ΤΥΧΕΡΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ...ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ?(ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FOROUM ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ)........ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!


 

Kαλησπερα και παλι Ελενη...

Αν ποτε γνωριζα ναυτικο, θα ημουν ευχαριστημενη αρκει να ηταν ο ανθρωπος μου....Η οικογενεια σου κατ εμε, παιζει μεγαλο ρολο, γιατι ναι μεν μπορει να σε "ξυπνησει" σε κατι που βλεπει και εσυ κρατας κλειστα τα ματια σου, αλλα και απο την αλλη μπορει να σε στηριξει αρκει να σε πιστεψει....

Εαν λοιπον, γνωριζα εναν ναυτικο, και ηξερα πως ηταν για μενα η αρχη και το τελος, τοτε θα προσπαθουσα να το δειξω και στους δικους μου να το καταλαβουν και να με στηριξουν κι αυτοι με την σειρα τους....

Οσον αφορα το θεμα δουλεια, αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικη επι του θεματος, πιστευω πως ειναι οπως και στα "στεριανα" επαγγελματα.... θελει θυσιες, θελει γνωριμιες, αλλα πανω απ ολα θελει κουραγιο και αποφαση...

Και παλι καλη συνεχεια....

Ναταλια_

----------


## ελενη1991

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ.....ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!!!!!!ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ.....

----------


## Natsios

> .....ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ....


Ελένη καλως ήρθες και απο εμένα στη παρέα μας. Εγω θα κρατήσω την παραπάνω φράση σου που τα λέει όλα.... 
Μην ακους κανένα, αρκει πραγματικά να το θέλεις

----------


## epop

Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι λες. 

εγώ είμαι σε φρεγάτα και η σύζυγός μου είναι στο πεζικό στην Ρόδο.. 


πολύ υπομονή, επιμονή, αγάπη, ειλικρίνια  θέλει. Εϊναι και μια δοκιμασία.. 
Αν αντέξει αυτή η σχέση απο αυτή την δοκιμασία.. θα αντέξει για μια ζωή.. 

Επιψεύσαμε τον γάμο και για λόγους συνυπηρέτησης.. για να τελειώσει το μαρτύριο μας. εδώ και 2 χρόνια που γνωριζόμαστε. 

Στην υπηρεσία μου , το κλίμα αρνητικό επάνω μου.. 
Ζήλεια; δε ξέρω.. από του στυλ 'είσαι κορόϊδο που είσαι πιστός, και δεν έρχεσαι μαζί μας εκεί που πάμε και μεις..  :Wink:  όταν βγαίνουμε εξόδου.. " 
" εκείνη είναι ανάμεσα σε άνδρες .. γιατί να είσαι πιστός" ¶κου τώρα σκεφπτικό! : Επειδή μπορεί να σε απατήσει.. απάτα την προκαταβολικά...!!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Ελένη καλως ήρθες και απο εμένα στη παρέα μας. Εγω θα κρατήσω την παραπάνω φράση σου που τα λέει όλα.... 
> Μην ακους κανένα, αρκει πραγματικά να το θέλεις


 
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.........ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ!!!ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ!ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ.....

----------


## ελενη1991

> Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι λες. 
> 
> εγώ είμαι σε φρεγάτα και η σύζυγός μου είναι στο πεζικό στην Ρόδο.. 
> 
> 
> πολύ υπομονή, επιμονή, αγάπη, ειλικρίνια θέλει. Εϊναι και μια δοκιμασία.. 
> Αν αντέξει αυτή η σχέση απο αυτή την δοκιμασία.. θα αντέξει για μια ζωή.. 
> 
> Επιψεύσαμε τον γάμο και για λόγους συνυπηρέτησης.. για να τελειώσει το μαρτύριο μας. εδώ και 2 χρόνια που γνωριζόμαστε. 
> ...


 
ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.....ΠΕΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΡΑΣΗ!ΓΕΛΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ 1000 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ...ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ!ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ....ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΥΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΛΑΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝΤΟΣ!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΙΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ.ΕΝΝΟΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ.
ΚΑΘΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΣΤΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΑΜΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ Η ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ????

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Γεια σου ρε Ελένη!

----------


## epop

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.....ΠΕΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΡΑΣΗ!ΓΕΛΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ 1000 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ...ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ!ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ....ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΥΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΛΑΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝΤΟΣ!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΙΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ.ΕΝΝΟΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ.
> ΚΑΘΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΣΤΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΑΜΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ Η ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ????
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ...


Καλά ακριβώς αυτήν την στιγμή είναι με αναρρωτική άδεια, στο πατρικό της στην Φωκίδα. και παράλληλα περιμένουμε την μετάθεση μου να πάω μαζί της Ρόδο.. και ελπίζω πολύ σύντομα!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Γεια σου ρε Ελένη!


 
ΓΕΙΑ  ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ROGER RABBIT!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελενη1991

> Καλά ακριβώς αυτήν την στιγμή είναι με αναρρωτική άδεια, στο πατρικό της στην Φωκίδα. και παράλληλα περιμένουμε την μετάθεση μου να πάω μαζί της Ρόδο.. και ελπίζω πολύ σύντομα!


 
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ.........ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ......

----------


## marianna_mat

Γεια σας παιδιά!
Είμαι καινούρια στο forum, μπήκα γιατί γνώρισα έναν καπετάνιο, κι έχω δαγκώσει τη λαμαρίνα! Τεράστια επιτυχία τα Posts, σε διάφορα θέματα. Δεν χορταίνω να διαβάζω. Μπράβο σε όλους σας που το κρατάτε ζωντανό. 
Διακρίνω διάχυτη την πίκρα του αποχωρισμού, και κατανοώ φυσικά πως μόνο μαζοχιστής μπορεί να είναι κανείς για να μη λυπάται που αποχωρίζεται τον αγαπημένο/η του/της. 
Δεν είναι όμως και λίγο παράλογο; Ή μάλλον ασυνεπές με τις αρχές του καθενός εδώ; 
Να εξηγηθώ: Αυτός που φεύγει νιώθει τον πόνο του αποχωρισμού, ξέρει πως πάει για τα δύσκολα, αφήνει πίσω την αγάπη του ή και τα παιδιά του, αλλά την αγαπάει τη θάλασσα, το αγαπάει το μπάρκο. Είναι η δουλειά του, είναι η επιλογή του, κι οι επιλογές του τον χαρακτηρίζουν. Αυτός που μένει νιώθει επίσης τον πόνο του αποχωρισμού, αλλά αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τον επέλεξε γι' αυτό που είναι, δηλαδή ναυτικός. Κι όποιος δεν ξέρει τι θα πει αυτό, ας ρίξει μια καλύτερη ματιά σ' αυτό το forum. 
Είμαι της γνώμης πως οι άνθρωποι κρίνονται συνολικά, και πως δεν μπορεί κανείς-αν θέλει να είναι συνεπής με τις αρχές του-να θαυμάζει το βράχο που βλέπει αλλά να μην εκτιμάει το κύμα που τον σμίλεψε. 
Σας λέω και πάλι πως είμαι καινούρια στο κουρμπέτι, μπορεί και να μιλάω ιδεαλιστικά και ιδανικά, και η εμπειρία άλλα να κελεύει. 
Πλην όμως είναι κρίμα, όπως διάβασα και σε κάποιο άλλο post, δεν θυμάμαι, έχω διαβάσει εκατοντάδες σήμερα, ν' αγαπήσεις κάποιον επειδή μασά την τσίχλα έτσι, και μόλις τον έχεις να θέλεις ν' αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που μασάει την τσίχλα έτσι. 
Είναι σκληρή η ζωή του ναυτικού, άλλα έχει και τις χάρες της. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Δεν είναι μόνο τα χρήματα. Δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι, μετά από τόσους μήνες απομόνωσης. Κάτω από πιεσμένες συνθήκες οι άνθρωποι αποκαλύπτουν το πραγματικό ποιόν τους, κι αυτό είναι πάντα απελευθερωτικό. Ποιος θα μπορούσε ν' απαρνηθεί κάτι τέτοιο; 
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως ο καθένας χαρακτηρίζεται απ' τις επιλογές του, που φτιάχνουν τον χαρακτήρα του. Το ν' αγαπάς έναν άνθρωπο και να θέλεις να είσαι μαζί του, έστω από απόσταση, σημαίνει πως σέβεσαι, αγαπάς και εκτιμάς τις επιλογές αυτές, ειδάλλως είσαι ασυνεπής με τις δικές σου αρχές. 
Σας το ξανάπα, είμαι καινούρια, και στο forum, και στα ναυτικά. Μπορεί να σκέφτομαι θεωρητικά και παρορμητικά. 
Να είστε όλοι καλά και ενεργοί. 
Καλές θάλασσες να 'χουμε, και ασφαλή επιστροφή των δικών μας. 
Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Γεια σας παιδιά!
> Είμαι καινούρια στο forum, μπήκα γιατί γνώρισα έναν καπετάνιο, κι έχω δαγκώσει τη λαμαρίνα! Τεράστια επιτυχία τα Posts, σε διάφορα θέματα. Δεν χορταίνω να διαβάζω. Μπράβο σε όλους σας που το κρατάτε ζωντανό. 
> Διακρίνω διάχυτη την πίκρα του αποχωρισμού, και κατανοώ φυσικά πως μόνο μαζοχιστής μπορεί να είναι κανείς για να μη λυπάται που αποχωρίζεται τον αγαπημένο/η του/της. 
> Δεν είναι όμως και λίγο παράλογο; Ή μάλλον ασυνεπές με τις αρχές του καθενός εδώ; 
> Να εξηγηθώ: Αυτός που φεύγει νιώθει τον πόνο του αποχωρισμού, ξέρει πως πάει για τα δύσκολα, αφήνει πίσω την αγάπη του ή και τα παιδιά του, αλλά την αγαπάει τη θάλασσα, το αγαπάει το μπάρκο. Είναι η δουλειά του, είναι η επιλογή του, κι οι επιλογές του τον χαρακτηρίζουν. Αυτός που μένει νιώθει επίσης τον πόνο του αποχωρισμού, αλλά αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τον επέλεξε γι' αυτό που είναι, δηλαδή ναυτικός. Κι όποιος δεν ξέρει τι θα πει αυτό, ας ρίξει μια καλύτερη ματιά σ' αυτό το forum. 
> Είμαι της γνώμης πως οι άνθρωποι κρίνονται συνολικά, και πως δεν μπορεί κανείς-αν θέλει να είναι συνεπής με τις αρχές του-να θαυμάζει το βράχο που βλέπει αλλά να μην εκτιμάει το κύμα που τον σμίλεψε. 
> Σας λέω και πάλι πως είμαι καινούρια στο κουρμπέτι, μπορεί και να μιλάω ιδεαλιστικά και ιδανικά, και η εμπειρία άλλα να κελεύει. 
> Πλην όμως είναι κρίμα, όπως διάβασα και σε κάποιο άλλο post, δεν θυμάμαι, έχω διαβάσει εκατοντάδες σήμερα, ν' αγαπήσεις κάποιον επειδή μασά την τσίχλα έτσι, και μόλις τον έχεις να θέλεις ν' αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που μασάει την τσίχλα έτσι. 
> Είναι σκληρή η ζωή του ναυτικού, άλλα έχει και τις χάρες της. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Δεν είναι μόνο τα χρήματα. Δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι, μετά από τόσους μήνες απομόνωσης. Κάτω από πιεσμένες συνθήκες οι άνθρωποι αποκαλύπτουν το πραγματικό ποιόν τους, κι αυτό είναι πάντα απελευθερωτικό. Ποιος θα μπορούσε ν' απαρνηθεί κάτι τέτοιο; 
> ...


 



ΚΑΤΑ ΑΡΧΗΝ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ...ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ.ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ!ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΗ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ.ΠΟΣΟ ΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ?ΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΡΥΨΑΛΑ 
 ΣΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ!ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΑΛΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ.ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ!ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΩ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΑΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ....ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ....ΑΦΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΙΩΘΩ!ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ"ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ"ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΑΝ 1 ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΚΟΠΕΦΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΗΝ..ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ.ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ. :Wink:

----------


## marianna_mat

Γεια σου Ελένη!
Είμαι 35, τον γνωρίζω 3 μήνες και μπάρκαρε την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε. Φυσικά κι έκλαψα με μαύρο δάκρυ. Φυσικά και μετρώ τις μέρες που θα γυρίσει, δεν είμαι αναίσθητη. Μου λείπει κάθε στιγμή. Το ότι είναι ναυτικός όμως είναι η δουλειά του, είναι η ζωή που κάνει 20 χρόνια τώρα. Έτσι τον γνώρισα, κι έτσι τον αγάπησα, για την ποιότητα του χαρακτήρα του, που η θάλασσα διαμόρφωσε, κατά μεγάλο μέρος. Καμιά κατάσταση άλλωστε δεν είναι ιδανική. Υπάρχουν άντρες που περνάνε τη μέρα τους μέσα σ' ένα γραφείο και οι οικογένειές τους τους βλέπουν τα σαββατοκύριακα. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που κάθονται και τους ταϊζουν οι γυναίκες τους. Πολλά υπάρχουν. Και καθένας επιλέγει αυτό που του ταιριάζει. 
Φιλικά, Μαριάννα

ΥΓ Γιατί γράφεις με κεφαλαία; Είναι δύσκολο να διαβαστούν, κι είναι σαν να φωνάζεις! :Wink:

----------


## ελενη1991

> Γεια σου Ελένη!
> Είμαι 35, τον γνωρίζω 3 μήνες και μπάρκαρε την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε. Φυσικά κι έκλαψα με μαύρο δάκρυ. Φυσικά και μετρώ τις μέρες που θα γυρίσει, δεν είμαι αναίσθητη. Μου λείπει κάθε στιγμή. Το ότι είναι ναυτικός όμως είναι η δουλειά του, είναι η ζωή που κάνει 20 χρόνια τώρα. Έτσι τον γνώρισα, κι έτσι τον αγάπησα, για την ποιότητα του χαρακτήρα του, που η θάλασσα διαμόρφωσε, κατά μεγάλο μέρος. Καμιά κατάσταση άλλωστε δεν είναι ιδανική. Υπάρχουν άντρες που περνάνε τη μέρα τους μέσα σ' ένα γραφείο και οι οικογένειές τους τους βλέπουν τα σαββατοκύριακα. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που κάθονται και τους ταϊζουν οι γυναίκες τους. Πολλά υπάρχουν. Και καθένας επιλέγει αυτό που του ταιριάζει. 
> Φιλικά, Μαριάννα
> 
> ΥΓ Γιατί γράφεις με κεφαλαία; Είναι δύσκολο να διαβαστούν, κι είναι σαν να φωνάζεις!


 
Αλήθεια λές!Αυτό για τα κεφαλαία εννοώ..Καλά που μου το είπες!Γράφω πιο γρήγορα με τα κεφαλαία γι αυτό.Εννοείται πως δε φωνάζω.Και δε νομίζω να παρεξηγήθηκες με αυτά που σου είπα αλλά δε θέλω καμία κοπέλα να περνάει αυτές τις δύσκολες ώρες γι αυτό και είμαι κάπως απόλυτη!
Εφυγε τη τρίτη???Δεν έχεις ιδέα το πόσο σε νιώθω....Μόλις το διάβασα θυμήθηκα τις δικές μου πρώτες μέρες αφού είχε φύγει το αγόρι μου!Βεβαίως και προτιμώ να είναι στα καράβια από το να τρώει τα λεφτά της μαμάς....Δε το συζητώ!Αν αξίζει να τον περιμένεις να το κάνεις.Γιατί καλύτερα ένας ναυτικός και να σε λατρέυει παρά ένας στεριανός που κάθε ώρα και στιγμή σε βρίζει και σε εκμεταλέυται!Να ξέρεις οτι όποτε έχεις μοναξιές να μπαίνεις να τα λέμε!Και ότι απορία και αν έχεις να τη ρωτάς!
Εύχομαι να γυρίσει σύντομα στην αγκαλιά σου!

ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ!!!
Ελένη...

----------


## marianna_mat

Να 'σαι καλά Ελένη μου, ανταποδίδω!
Φυσικά και δεν παρεξηγήθηκα! Όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε. Αγκαλιά με το κινητό και τη σκέψη μίλια μακριά. Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας βρήκα, μου φτιάχνετε τη διάθεση. Μην κοιτάς που το παίζω ψύχραιμη, με το μετρώ τα κύματα του Πορτοκάλογλου κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω... Απλά προσπαθώ να παίρνω τα πράγματα με τη λογική για να μη μου στρίψει. 
Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση
Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς
Μαριάννα

----------


## ελενη1991

> Να 'σαι καλά Ελένη μου, ανταποδίδω!
> Φυσικά και δεν παρεξηγήθηκα! Όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε. Αγκαλιά με το κινητό και τη σκέψη μίλια μακριά. Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας βρήκα, μου φτιάχνετε τη διάθεση. Μην κοιτάς που το παίζω ψύχραιμη, με το μετρώ τα κύματα του Πορτοκάλογλου κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω... Απλά προσπαθώ να παίρνω τα πράγματα με τη λογική για να μη μου στρίψει. 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση
> Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς
> Μαριάννα


 
Καλησπέρα Μαριάννα μου!Τι κάνεις?Το άκουσα το τραγούδι του Πορτοκάλογλου αλλά δε τρελάθηκα.Ακου του Βαρδή το σε περιμένω!Από ότι έχω ακούσει μπορεί ο αξιωματικός να φέρει κοπέλα στο καράβι....Γιατί δε το ψάχνετε?Πολλά φιλιά!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

καλα βρε παιδια πιστευετε οτι μπορει να συνυπαρξει οικογενεια και ναυτιλια?ενταξει να εχεις μια σχεση να περνα η ωρα σου οπως τοτε στο στρατο που τα βραδια στελναμε μνμ για αγαπες και λουλουδια κτλ κτλ..πρωσοπικα εγω δεν θα παντρευομουνα ποτε αν συνεχιζα στα καραβια και παιδια να κανεις οταν γιορταζουν εσυ θα ταξιδευεις,στα γενεθλια τους το ιδιο,στο σχολειο σε μια γιορτη το ιδιο κτλ κτλ απλα θα νιωθεις λες και εισαι καμια τραπεζα που τροφοδοτει την κυρια να πηγαινει στα κομωτηρια και στα μποζουκια και στην τελικη σου καθιζει και το κερατο και ησυχαζεις χεχεχε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελενη1991

> καλα βρε παιδια πιστευετε οτι μπορει να συνυπαρξει οικογενεια και ναυτιλια?ενταξει να εχεις μια σχεση να περνα η ωρα σου οπως τοτε στο στρατο που τα βραδια στελναμε μνμ για αγαπες και λουλουδια κτλ κτλ..πρωσοπικα εγω δεν θα παντρευομουνα ποτε αν συνεχιζα στα καραβια και παιδια να κανεις οταν γιορταζουν εσυ θα ταξιδευεις,στα γενεθλια τους το ιδιο,στο σχολειο σε μια γιορτη το ιδιο κτλ κτλ απλα θα νιωθεις λες και εισαι καμια τραπεζα που τροφοδοτει την κυρια να πηγαινει στα κομωτηρια και στα μποζουκια και στην τελικη σου καθιζει και το κερατο και ησυχαζεις χεχεχε


Καταρχάς καλησπέρα!Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι ανάλογα με τη γυναίκα που θα βρείς!Και γιατί λες οτι η γυναίκα θα τον κερατώσει?Ο άντρας δε θα τη κερατώσει??!Οσο για 
να κάνεις οικογένεια..... :Sad: εκεί είναι σκούρα τα πράγματα!και από ότι διαβάζω παραπάνω μάλλον δε σου έχει τύχει να ερωτευτείς τρελά....

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ήξερες φιλαράκο πόσους και πόσες  προσβάλεις με αυτό σου το μήνυμα !Ιδίως γυναίκες που μεγάλωσαν παιδιά εντελώς μόνες ,χωρίς να έχουν χρόνο να βγουν από την πόρτα του σπίτι τους . Το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι να μην είσαι ναυτικός ,και αν είσαι να μην είσαι παντρεμένος ,και θα σε παρακαλέσω να είσαι λίγο ποιο προσεκτικός σε τέτοια θέματα ,και να μην ισοπεδώνεις τα πράγματα ,ίσως από προσωπικές  εμπειρίες .

----------


## Natalia_gr

*Αγαπητε Λεβεντογιαννη,*

*Διαβασα το μυνημα σου και ανατριχιασα πραγματικα!! 
Δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η σχεση σου με την θαλασσα,(ελπιζω να μην εχεις καμια σχεση!!!! ) αλλα θελω να σου πω, πως οι ναυτικοι νιωθουν πολλα περισσοτερα απο τους στεριανους.* 

*Εθιξες το θεμα οικογενεια και εγω δεν θα σου πω κατι περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο απο αυτα που σου γραφουν οι συμφορουμιτες πιο κατω απο σενα, αλλα θα σου "δειξω" μια αλλη εικονα ισως πιο ταιριαστη στα πιστευω σου....

**Ο "στεριανος" λοιπον συζυγος, δεν εχει τιποτα να ζηλεψει στο θεμα κερατο γιατι μπορει να το τρωει με μεγαλη ανεση - ευχαριστιση ακομα και μπροστα στα ματια του και το χειροτερο? να μην το χορταινει κι ολας!! - ΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΜΕΝΟ  -

**ΔΥΟ: τ ακουμπαει γερα στην κυρια του και ειναι σπονσορας χωρις και παλι να το χορταινει!!... ΜΕ την διαφορα, πως ενω και οι δυο μπορουν να δουλευουν μιας και ειναι στεριανος, η κυρια εχει ματωσει απο το ξυσιμο και φυσικα εχει φαει τρελλη πληξη...
Η γυναικα ενος ναυτικου αγορακι μου (δεν ξερω και ποσο χρονον εισαι) τρεχει χειροτερα και απο τον Βεγγο για να καλυψει ΚΑΙ την θεση του πατερα χωρις να δειχνει ή να δινει δικαιωμα πως ειναι απων!! Ασε που ΝΙΩΘΕΙ πραγματικα πως ειναι ΜΑΝΑ και οχι ΤΙΤΛΟΣ!!!!*

*ΤΡΙΑ: Ειναι μονιμος απων απο ολες εκεινες τις "ευτυχισμενες" στιγμες που αναφερεις, μιας και γενικα το μυαλο του ειναι στην εκαστοτε γκομενα που μπορει να εχει, οποτε, ποτε ειπαμε οτι γιορταζει το παιδι ?????????? Ενω ο πατερας που λειπει, τρεμει στην ιδεα πως θα περασει η ωρα (λογο διαφορας εαν ειναι στο εξωτερικο) και δεν θα προλαβει να παρει την "δοση" του απο την γλυκεια φωνη του παιδιου του και της γυναικας του και το χειροτερο? ΔΕΝ μπορεις να νιωσεις ποσο το λαχταραει...
Ενω ο στεριανος ε ? παιρνει τηλεφωνο σπιτι και λεει: Γεια, πως παει ? ολα καλα, κοιτα θ αργησω λιγο(αν θυμηθει να το πει κι αυτο) οποτε φατε εσεις και τα λεμε...
*
*Σορρυ, αλλα εγω δεν ειδα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ συναισθημα σ αυτα τα λογια...Ουτε εξαγγελια να εκανε!!*

*Ομως, δεν θα σε προσβαλω ουτε θα σου πω χοντρα λογια, και ξερεις γιατι?
*
*Γιατι σε λυπαμαι που δεν θα αγαπησεις ΠΟΤΕ στην ζωη σου.....
*

*Ναταλια_
*

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

καλημερα παρακαλω καποιον οπερατορ να διαγραψει το παραπανω μνμ μου,ευχαριστω..

----------


## Natsios

> καλημερα παρακαλω καποιον οπερατορ να διαγραψει το παραπανω μνμ μου,ευχαριστω..


Υπάρχουν απαντήσεις  και ανταλλαγή απόψεων μελών γύρω από το μύνημά σου τα οποία θα κρεμαστούν άμα διαγραφή. Θα εξεταστεί το θέμα παρόλα αυτά γνωρίζεις οτι σε αυτό το χώρο όλοι είναι ελεύθεροι να εκφράσουν την άποψή τους και εσύ την υποστήριξες πολύ θερμά με το μύνημά σου. Τι έγινε τώρα, το μετάνιωσες?

----------


## Natalia_gr

Σαφως και ειναι θεμα αποψης. Κι εγω δεν συμφωνω στην διαγραφη του μυνηματος. 

Απλα λιγη σκεψη πριν γραψουμε δεν εβλαψε ποτε και κανεναν....

Δεν μπορει ομως, ολοι και ολα να μπαινουν σ ενα καζανι και να τα θεωρουμε ιδια!! 

Και ειδικα οταν κρινουμε κατι χωρις ειτε να το εχουμε ζησει (ναυτικος)  ειτε οταν δεν εχουμε καμια σχεση μ αυτο (οικογενεια)....


Ναταλια_

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Τον φάγατε τον άνθρωπο...................................

----------


## marianna_mat

Γεια σου Μαστροκώστα ¶ρχοντα!
Τα είπες καλύτερα απ' όσο πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσα. Εγώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω το παληκάρι πόσο χρονών είναι, θα τον έκανα ίσα με 12. 
Να είστε όλοι καλά. 
Μαριάννα

----------


## marianna_mat

> Καλησπέρα Μαριάννα μου!Τι κάνεις?Το άκουσα το τραγούδι του Πορτοκάλογλου αλλά δε τρελάθηκα.Ακου του Βαρδή το σε περιμένω!Από ότι έχω ακούσει μπορεί ο αξιωματικός να φέρει κοπέλα στο καράβι....Γιατί δε το ψάχνετε?Πολλά φιλιά!


 Το άκουσα το τραγούδι, ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε. Μυρίζει εξάρτηση. Προτιμώ να μετρώ τα κύματα. Σ' ευχαριστώ που μου έδειξες κάτι που δεν μ΄αρέσει. Φιλιά.

----------


## Eng

> Γεια σου Μαστροκώστα ¶ρχοντα!
> Τα είπες καλύτερα απ' όσο πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσα. Εγώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω το παληκάρι πόσο χρονών είναι, θα τον έκανα ίσα με 12. 
> Να είστε όλοι καλά. 
> Μαριάννα


Ολα ενταξη ομως για τον α,β, λογο ο ανθρωπος ειπε την αποψη του σχολιαστηκε θεωρω πολυ σωστα και επισταμένα, νομιζω ομως πως χρειαζεται να προχωρισουμε σε κατι καινουργιο. Να ακουσουμε καινουργιες αποψεις απο διαφορους συμφορουμιτες / -ισσες. Μην ανασκαλευουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια..

----------


## ChiefMate

Εγω νομιζω πως κ η συζητηση των δυο κοριτσιων κ η ανταλλαγη σκεψεων κ συναισθηματων θα επρεπε να γινεται με Προσωπικα μηνυματα,ωστε να μην φτασουμε εδω....

----------


## marianna_mat

Δίκιο έχεις ChiefMate. Δεν θα επαναληφθεί. 
Μ

----------


## Natalia_gr

Ισως και να εχεις δικιο chiefmate, ομως και εμεις απλα την αποψη μας εκφρασαμε.....δεν του απαγορευσαμε να εκφραστει, αλλωστε αυτος και ο λογος του forum νομιζω!!!

Απλα καποιες φορες, ειναι ορισμενα λογια που εκφραζονται απο ανθρωπους που υποτιθεται πως εχουν περασει καποια παρομοια κατασταση και την εχουν ζησει, οχι χαβαλε....

Και νομιζω πως οποιος δεν εχει νιωσει το συναισθημα αυτο και φυσικα δεν εχει απομακρυνθει απο κατι που αγαπα, δεν πρεπει να φερει γνωμη, ποσο μαλλον να το διακωμωδει!!!

Οπως λεει και ο Eng, πρεπει να περασουμε παρακατω και να σταματησουμε να κρεμομαστε σ αυτη μονο την αποψη!

Ολοι εχουμε λιγο-πολυ περασει καταστασεις και συναισθηματα παρομοια, απλα οταν μιλαμε για ναυτικους και οικογενεια πιανουμε κορυφη!!! Πιο πανω δεν παει!!

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους...

Ναταλια_

----------


## Natsios

Οι εμπειρίες και τα βιώματα είναι φυσικά διαφορετικά για κάθε άνθρωπο. Αυτα διαμορφώνουν κάτα ένα μεγάλο βαθμό την προσωπικότητα και την άποψη του καθενώς η οποία εδωμέσα πρέπει να είναι σεβαστή από όλους στο βαθμό που θέλουν και οι ίδιοι να σέβονται οι όλοι τις δικές τους απόψεις. Και αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποια δυνατά συναισθήματα λόγο έλλειψης εμπειριών ή βιωμάτων εδώ είμαστε να του εξηγήσουμε και να τον βάλουμε στο κλίμα. 
Όλες οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές με την προϋπόθεση οτι ισως να ήταν καλύτερα να σκεφτόμαστε λίγο πριν γράψουμε κάτι γιατί καταλαβαίνω οτι αρκετοί ψιλομετανιώσανε για αυτά που ειπόθηκαν. Είμαστε μια παρέα και δεν πρέπει να κλεινόμαστε στα καβούκια μας, απλά να σεβόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο.
Πάμε για άλλα λοιπόν

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Γεια σου Μαστροκώστα ¶ρχοντα!
> Τα είπες καλύτερα απ' όσο πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσα. Εγώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω το παληκάρι πόσο χρονών είναι, θα τον έκανα ίσα με 12. 
> Να είστε όλοι καλά. 
> Μαριάννα




κοπελια δεν σε ξερω και ουτε θελω να μπω στην διαδικασια να σε γνωρισω αλλα οταν λες κατι εδω να βαζεις και επιχειρηματα και οχι να λες κατι ετσι στο ντουκου εγω εγραψα τα πραγματα οπως τα ξερω εκτος του υπολογιστη.

----------


## efouskayak

Ολο παρακάτω πάτε και όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια σκαλίζετε.

Διαφορές διαφωνίες μεταξύ σας με πμ την έχετε την δυνατότητα. 

Επόμενη άποψη επι του θέματος παρακαλώ αν υπαρχει.

----------


## Natalia_gr

Neeeeeext  !!!!!!

----------


## captparis

> καλα βρε παιδια πιστευετε οτι μπορει να συνυπαρξει οικογενεια και ναυτιλια?ενταξει να εχεις μια σχεση να περνα η ωρα σου οπως τοτε στο στρατο που τα βραδια στελναμε μνμ για αγαπες και λουλουδια κτλ κτλ..πρωσοπικα εγω δεν θα παντρευομουνα ποτε αν συνεχιζα στα καραβια και παιδια να κανεις οταν γιορταζουν εσυ θα ταξιδευεις,στα γενεθλια τους το ιδιο,στο σχολειο σε μια γιορτη το ιδιο κτλ κτλ απλα θα νιωθεις λες και εισαι καμια τραπεζα που τροφοδοτει την κυρια να πηγαινει στα κομωτηρια και στα μποζουκια και στην τελικη σου καθιζει και το κερατο και ησυχαζεις χεχεχε


Χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλλω εισαι εκτος τοπου και χρονου !!! κριμα και ντροπη να εκφραζεσαι ετσι , για την μεγαλη οικογενεια των Ναυτικων !!!
Οι γυναικες των ναυτικων ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ αγαπητε οτι εχουν σταθει πατερας και μανα στα παιδια τους - ανδρας και γυναικα στο σπιτι , και καλο ηταν να ανακαλεσεις την τελευταια προταση σου !!! Ντρεπομαι και που απανταω σε αυτο το ΛΙΒΕΛΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ !!!

ΠΑΡΗΣ ΚΑΜΠ.
ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ Α' ΤΑΞΗΣ Ε.Ν.

----------


## captparis

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ , 25 χρονια εκλεισα στην θαλασσα απο τα 24 χρονια παντρεμενος με εναν υπεροχο ανθρωπο εναν αγγελο που δεν ειχε και καμμια σχεση με θαλασσα ( απο ενδοχωρα ) μου συμπαραστεκεται σε καθε δυσκολη στιγμη ηταν και ειναι παντα διπλα μου ο συμβουλος μου και ο προστατης μου Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΟΥ  !!!

----------


## captparis

για να κλεισω και εγω την θεση μου με ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΒΕΛΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ θελω να συγχαρω τις κυριες του φορουμ Μαριαννα mat , Natalia gr , Ελενη1991 

και ευχομαι ολοψυχα στους δικους σας ανθρωπους να εχουν γαληνιες θαλασσες και ο Αι Νικολας να ειναι παντα στην πλωρη τους !!

----------


## captparis

τα παντα συνυπαρχουν , θεμα αμοιβαιας εμπιστοσυνης και αυτοεκτιμησης !!!

----------


## ελενη1991

> για να κλεισω και εγω την θεση μου με ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΒΕΛΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ θελω να συγχαρω τις κυριες του φορουμ Μαριαννα mat , Natalia gr , Ελενη1991 
> 
> και ευχομαι ολοψυχα στους δικους σας ανθρωπους να εχουν γαληνιες θαλασσες και ο Αι Νικολας να ειναι παντα στην πλωρη τους !!


 
Ευχαριστούμε captparis.Να είσαι καλά!!!!!

----------


## marianna_mat

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τα υπόλοιπα σε προσωπικό μήνυμα. 
Μ.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλλω εισαι εκτος τοπου και χρονου !!!


Εκτός τόπου και χρόνου επειδή είναι λίγο έως αρκετά καυστικός;

----------


## Natalia_gr

το ειπαμε και μαλιστα τοσες πολλες φορες που ισως γινομαστε και βαρετοι απο καποια στιγμη και μετα....

Ειναι καυστικος ?????


Καυστικος θα ηταν αν ειχε σχεση με την θαλασσα και μιλαγε μονο για τον εαυτον του,,,τωρα εγινε απλα λιιιιιγο ενοχλητικος μ αυτα που εγραψε.....

Αλλα ειπαμε, αποψη του και την σεβαστκαμε, οχι ομως και ολοι σε ενα καζανι....

Αλλωστε αν εχει τετοια πιστευω, ξανα ρωταω εγω τωρα ετσι θα κανει οικογενεια? πιστευοντας πως ειναι ενας κερατας και μισος ? γιατι μην μου πεις πως οι στεριανοι ειναι τελειοι.....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Έλα ρε συ Ναταλία δεν τα είπε και τόσο τραγικά μη συγχύζεσαι!  :Razz: 
Όλοι του κάνατε επίθεση με 10 φορές ασχημότερο τρόπο και τον προσβάλλατε πολύ χειρότερα....

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΟΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ 100% ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ/ΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ 3-4 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΟΙ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΕΣ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΟΥΝ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΒΡΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ? ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μήπως το παρατραβάς το θέμα !Σας παρακαλώ το τελειώνουμε εδώ ,και τι είναι αλήθεια και τι όχι, είναι κάτι που το ξέρουν μόνο αυτές που μένουν πίσω ! 
*Παμε παρακάτω !!!!!*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μήπως το παρατραβάς το θέμα !Σας παρακαλώ το τελειώνουμε εδώ ,και τι είναι αλήθεια και τι όχι, είναι κάτι που το ξέρουν μόνο αυτές που μένουν πίσω ! 
> *Παμε παρακάτω !!!!!*


Μαστροκώστα πες το εσύ να τελειώνει γιατι κατανταει κουραστικο...Η σιωπη δεν σημαινει παντα συμφωνια ...αλλα προσπάθεια ψυχικής ηρεμίας για να μην 
ειπωθούν χειρότερα!!!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Λοιπον,ακου να δεις πως εχουν τα πραγματα


Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν εχεις καποια θεση στην θαλασσα *ΑΛΛΑ το καλυτερο δεν στο ειπα.......ευχομαι να μην εχεις...* 

Οσο για το αν απαντησε κανεις αλλος ή οχι ειναι θεμα του καθ ενος....
Ο καθε ανθρωπος ειναι αξιος της τυχης του και οι πραξεις του ειναι που τον χαρακτηριζουν!!

Απλα μην βγαζεις την ουρα σου απ εξω οταν ολους και ολες τους βαζεις σε ενα καζανι μεσα να βρασουν ΚΑΙ λες και απο πανω μαλλον δεν μιλανε γιατι εχω δικιο!!!!!!.

Το κερατο ειναι κατι το "δανεικο"!! εξαρταται απο το τροπο συμπεριφορας αλλα και απο τον ανθρωπο

Λοιπον, μαζεψου λιγο αν θες, *και* ναι οντος Μαστροκωστα εχεις δικιο,
πολυ ασχοληθηκαμε με το παλικαρι!!!!!

Αντε παμε παρακατω λοιπον!!

----------


## Natalia_gr

> Έλα ρε συ Ναταλία δεν τα είπε και τόσο τραγικά μη συγχύζεσαι! 
> Όλοι του κάνατε επίθεση με 10 φορές ασχημότερο τρόπο και τον προσβάλλατε πολύ χειρότερα....


 

Εαν εχει προσβληθει την επομένη να βουταει την γλωσσα του στο μυαλο του πριν γραψει οτι γραφει...

Και σιγα την επιθεη καλε!! τι ειπαμε ? Ισα ισα που εγω προσωπικα ειπα πως οκ δικαιομα του να πιστευει αυτο που θελει αλλα δεν εκφραζει και ολον τον κοσμο....

Λοιπον, ας αραξει λιγο στα κυβικα του και ας μιλαει για προσωπικες εμπειριες και συναισθηματα χωρις να τους ανακατευει ολους!!

Δεν ειναι κακο να εκφερεις γνωμη....ειναι ομως ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΟ να θες να πιστευεις πως ΜΙΛΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!

----------


## marianna_mat

Καλά τα λες Ναταλία μου!
Δεν αξίζει ν' ασχολείσαι όμως, το πιστεύω και στο λέω. 
¶στο να πάει άστο!
Πολλά φιλιά
Μ.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή προφανώς δεν αντιληθήκατε τι ζήτησε ο administrator mastrokostas, και μέχρι να ξεπεράσετε τις "κοκορομαχίες" που δεν οδηγούν πουθενά, το θέμα θα κλειδωθεί. Ευχαριστώ γαι την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω χάσει τον έλεγχο !Λοιπόν θα το φωνάξω τώρα ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Παμε παρακατωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!! :Very Happy: 
Για να δω τώρα ακούστηκα ???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να πάμε λίγο παρακάτω... Το θέμα είναι πολύ σημαντικό για να χαλάμε τόσες σελίδες σε κοκορομαχίες

Επειδή κάτι ξέρω κι εγώ για το θέμα (κάποια τα κουβεντιάσαμε  μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω) ας μου επιτρέψετε να γράψω κάποιες προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες από ναυτική οικογένεια όπως τις έζησα και όχι όπως τις φαντάστηκα ή μου τις είπαν άλλοι. Είναι από την εποχή προ INMARSAT, email, κινητή τηλεφωνία με μόνη μέθοδο επικοινωνίας με το σπίτι τα τηλέφωνα των λιμανιών το Ελλάς Ράδιο και τα γράμματα όταν κάποιος ξεμπάρκαρε (ο αντικαταστάτης πήγαινε τα γράμματο από το σπιτι και αυτός που ξεμπάρκαρε τα γράμματα από το βαπόρι).

Η παρουσία του ναυτικού στο σπίτι του είναι αισθητή ακόμα και αν είναι χιλάδες μίλια μακριά. Δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω πως γίνεται, αν είναι οι δυσκολίες που σε κάνουν δυνατότερο και μαθάινεις να εκτιμάς, η σκέψη ότι ο άλλος κοιτά στην καμπίνα τις φωτογραφίες που στείλαμε με το γράμμα και τις έχει για τόσο πολύτιμες που τις έχει φασκιώσει προσεχτικά με ζελατίνα για να μην χαλάσουν από την υγρασία, ο τόνος της φωνής στο τηλέφωνο ...δεν ξέρω ίσως τίποτα από όλα αυτά.

Να το κάνω πενηνταράκια με ένα παράδειγμα. Όταν πήρα το λόουερ στα αγγλικά το έβγαλα φωτοτυπία και το έστειλα με το γράμμα, μετά από είκοσι χρόνια ακόμα θυμάμαι τη χαρά μου όταν διάβασα "συγχαρητήρια για το δίπλωμα στα αγγλικά, πολύ χάρηκα" μόνο με τη σκέψη ότι ο πατέρας μου ήταν περήφανος για την επιτυχία μου και το έκανα να χαρεί. Δεν ξέρω αν κανένας από τους συνμαθητές μου στα αγγλικά να θυμάται πια τι ένιωσε όταν πήρε το λόουερ.

Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τον πατέρα μου να έχει γυρίσει με ζοχάδες και γκρίναι από τη δουλειά και να σωριάζεται σε ένα καναπέ να βλέπει τηλεόραση (ούτε όταν προσπαθούσε να κάνει επισκευή χωρίς ...αναλακτικά). Αντίθετα τον θυμάμαι να μη χάνει ευκαιρία να ασχοληθέι μαζί μας, να μας δείξει πράγματα, όταν δεν είχαμε σχολέιο να μας πάει εκδρομές, ή σε κάποιο μουσείο, σε παιδικά θέατρα (πολλές φορές έπαιρνε και όλη την παρέα μας).

Η μάνα μου (ο πατέρας ποτέ δεν βαρυγκόμησε) μας έμαθε να εκτιμάμε το ψωμί που τρώγαμε γιατί έβγαινε δύσκολα. Πιο λιανά με ένα παράδειγμα όταν ήμουν φοιτητής χαλούσα λιγότερα λεφτά από συφοιτητές μου που οι πατεράδες τους ίσως και να έβγαζαν λιγότερα από το ένα τέτραρτο από όσα έβγαζε τότε ο δικός μου (κανα δύο τύποι που μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό έφαγαν ένα κάρο λεφτά και δεν πήραν καν δίπλωμα) ίσως να με βοηθπύσε η σκέψη ότι τα λεφτά για να σπουδάσω έβγαιναν σε σε ένα ανασφάλιστο που (αντίθετα με ότι συνέβαινε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια) και ο καπετάνιος ήταν φιλιππινέζος και δεν υπήρχε ένας άνθρωπος να πει μια κουβέντα στα ελληνικά.

Από όσο μπορώ να ξέρω (από φίλους και συγγενέις) παρόμοιες εμπειρίες έχουν και σε άλλες ναυτικές οικογένειες.

Αυτά... ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα.

----------


## Eng

Παναγιωτη, θα ρωτησω εσενα και με ολο το θαρος. Μου αρεσε κατ'αρχην πολυ αυτο που εγραψες. Παρομοια ηταν και με μενα τα οικονομικα μου αλλα ασχετα, ο πατερας μου ειναι ηλεκτρονικος.. 
Για να μην το πολυτραβαω, θα χαιρομουν, αν θες, να μας εδεινες καποιες.."εικονες" για την εννοια την "Μανας - Καπετανισσας" ετσι οπως εσυ την εζησες.

Υ.Γ: Θεωρω πολύ σημαντικο και αλλα μελη που εχουν γονιους ναυτικους, οπως παράδειγμα η Ναταλία που ειναι κορη ενος απο τους (προσωπικα) καλυτερους καπετανεους, να μας εδειναν τις δικες τους "εικονες" γα τη Μανα - Καπετανισσα.

----------


## Eng

> τα παντα συνυπαρχουν , θεμα αμοιβαιας εμπιστοσυνης και αυτοεκτιμησης !!!


Να μου επιτραπεί να προσθέσω - μια και το ζώ τωρα - Αντρικιας + Ξεκάθαρης συμπεριφορας. "Ειμαι μαζι σου και ολα σβηνουν τριγύρω" και θεωρω πολύ σημαντικο κατόπιν, να υπάρχει ενας ΚΟΙΝΟΣ στοχος στο ζευγαρι και να ειναι διατεθημένοι να Παλέψουν για αυτο, οπως και να ρθουν τα πράγματα.
Προσωπικα αυτο κάνω.

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλημερα απο τον βροχερο Πειραια,

Ελαβα ειδοποιηση πως ανοιξε το θεμα και μπορω να πω πως εχω αναμεικτα συναισθηματα στο αν πρεπει να γραψω ξανα ή οχι.....

Ομως επειδη μου απευθυνθηκε ο λογος απο τον ENG, δεν θα μπορουσα να αρνηθω να του απαντησω...

Αγαπητε, η εικονα της μανας ειναι φορες που δεν περιγραφεται ετσι απλα....Αλλωστε ειναι γεματη με συναισθηματα, ανησυχιες, εντονες εναλλαγες μεταξυ χαρας και λυπης, αλλα κυριως χαρακτηριζεται απο πολυ πολυ πολυ αγαπη, και ισως και λιγη "ηθοποιια" εκει που χρειαζεται....
Και δεν μιλαω για υποκριτικη, μην γελαστεις,...

Υπηρχαν ωρες που περιμενε με αγωνια να ακουσει ενα τηλεφωνημα εστω και του ενος λεπτου με την φωνη που την γεμιζει. Τωρα ισως ειναι λιγο πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα με τα κινητα...Εστω κι ενα μυνημα μπορει να σε στειλει στον Θεο και να σε ξανα κατεβασει στα ποδια σου!!!!! 

Εχει πολλες ανησυχιες, ειδικα οταν υπαρχουν παιδια. Ειναι ο πατερας (που πρεπει να ειναι ο "σκληρος" στην οικογενεια), αλλα και ο ρολος της, εκεινος της μανας, που πρεπει να τα ξερει ολα και να βρισκει λυσεις χωρις να δειχνει αν μπορει ή οχι να τα καταφερει, γιατι απλα η εκφραση "ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ" δεν υπαρχει....Δεν αφηνει ποτε να φανει πως λειπει ο πατερας απο το σπιτι...

Παλιοτερα λοιπον που δεν υπηρχαν και τα κινητα, η αναγκη να ακουσεις τον ανθρωπο σου ηταν κατι παραπανω ακομα και απο την αναγκη για να αναπνευσεις....Γιορτες, γεννεθλια, επετειοι, περιμεναν στην σειρα για το οταν ερχοταν ο πατερας σπιτι....

Θυμαμαι καποια πρωτοχρονια που ο Νηρεας, ηταν το πρωτο καραβι που μπηκε στο λιμανι....Γιορτες και πανηγυρια....Φωτογραφιες, αγκαλιες, φιλια, Χαμος!!!


Εχω ακομα τις φωτογραφιες που δημοσιευτικαν οταν ημουν αγκαλια με τον πατερα μου.

ΟΜΩΣ, θυμαμαι ακομα πιο εντονα, οταν ηταν το καραβι να φυγει, που μαζι με την μητερα μας το "ξεπροβοδιζαμε" απο το λιμανι και μετα το ακολουθουσαμε εως και την σχολη δοκιμων (οσοι ξερουν απο Πειραια) και μεχρι να χαθουν τα ιχνη του στον οριζοντα...Η ιδια εικονα και οταν ερχοταν .... 

Με το που εσκαγε πλωρη και το βλεπαμε απο την Πειραϊκη, αλλαζαμε ποστο και το περιμεναμε επισημα πλεον στο λιμανι μεσα...

Ρε παιδια, ρωτατε για την μανα....Ποιος ειναι αυτος που δεν εχει δει την μανα του να ανησυχει ????? Αυτο ειναι το επαγγελμα της, ....

Οτι δουλεια και να κανει ο αντρας της, βεβαια ενας ακομα παραπανω λογος οταν πρεπει να λειπει και μαλιστα οταν ειναι ναυτικος...

 
Αλλωστε κι εσενα η μητερα σου δεν ανησυχει οταν φευγεις καποιο ταξιδι ???? 

Το βασικο ομως ξερετε ποιο ειναι; Οταν αγαπας και μαλιστα πολυ, ξερεις τον λογο που λειπει εκεινο το κομματι απο την ζωη σου και τι πρεπει να κανεις για να μην του λειψεις εσυ καθολου;....ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ ακομα και οταν δεν μπορει να το δει....

Φιλια,
Ναταλια_

----------


## captparis

Συμφωνω απολυτα , οταν η σχεση εχει γερες βασεις δεν καταρεει σαν πυργος στην αμμο , αλλα συζηταμε για σωστη σχεση οικοδομημενη πανω σε γερες βασεις!! και οταν η υπαρχει η αλληλοεκτιμηση του συντροφου και απο τις 2 πλευρες παντα θα υπαρχει η αρμονια και η ζεστασια στο ζευγαρι , και να πω και κατι ακομα οσο στερεοτυπο και αν γραφετε ? Ποτε στην σχεση του Ναυτικου με την συντροφο του δεν ερχετε ο κορεσμος !!! καθε μερα που θα ειναι μαζι θα ειναι μια νεα μερα !!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Η ζωή του ναυτικού κια κατ'επέκταση της οικογενειας του ειναι μια διαρκης εναλλαγή συναισθηματων...όταν έρχεται κυριαρχεί ενα πανηγυρικό κλίμα με χαρά,αστεία  κ . λ . π ...
προσωπικα προχθές πάλι εμεις ζήσαμε για άλλη μια φορά τον αποχαιρετισμό... :Sad: 
ρε γαμώτο αυτή η σκηνή του πατέρα να φεύγει απο κοντά μας και εκεί κλασσικά στο αεροδρόμιο να χάνεται στην τάδε έξοδο για το αεροπλάνο 
δεν ξεχνιέται με τιποτα και κάθε φορά που ξαναγίνεται θυμάσαι όλες τις προηγούμενες...και μόλις φύγει να πρέπει να συγκρατείς την μητέρα σου από τη στενοχώρια  που έμεινε πάλι μόνη της...

*ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ* πρέπει να τιμούμε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που τραβάνε μεγάλο λούκι να τα βγάλουν πέρα, ο ένας στις θάλασσες και ο άλλος στη στεριά με τα καθημερινά προβληματα...

----------


## captparis

> *ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ* πρέπει να τιμούμε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που τραβάνε μεγάλο λούκι να τα βγάλουν πέρα, ο ένας στις θάλασσες και ο άλλος στη στεριά με τα καθημερινά προβληματα...


Συμφωνω απολυτα αγαπητε συνφορουμιτη !!!! Εδω μεσα σε 2 αραδες απο γραμματα της αλφαβητου εγραψες ολο το νοημα του θεματος Ναυτικη Οικογενεια !!!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Αυτο τα λεει ολα....

----------


## captainmitsi

ακομα θυμαμαι τον πατερα μου οταν εφευγα για το πρωτο μπαρκο.εσπασε και αρχισε να κλαιει οταν πηγα να τους αποχαιρετησω.ακομα και τωρα παρολο που ταξιδευω εδω ελλαδα,μερα παραμερα τηλεφωνο ακομα και για ασημαντα πραγματα.......πιστευω σε πολλουσ θα εχει τυχει να κλεισετε το τηλ και το μυαλο σας να ταξιδευει στο σπιτι, στους δικους σας....

----------


## ελενη1991

:Sad: Αμαν ρε παιδιά πάλι συγκινήθηκα με όλα αυτά!

----------


## Eng

> και να πω και κατι ακομα οσο στερεοτυπο και αν γραφετε ? Ποτε στην σχεση του Ναυτικου με την συντροφο του δεν ερχετε ο κορεσμος !!! καθε μερα που θα ειναι μαζι θα ειναι μια νεα μερα !!


Εμ ετσι ειναι! Πολυ σωστη επισημανση γιατι ξερεις κατι? Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται και..ξεχνιούνται!!

----------


## marianna_mat

Έχει σκεφτεί κανείς να μην πάει στο λιμάνι; Στο αεροδρόμιο; Για να αποχαιρετήσει. Να μείνει σπίτι και να μετράει τις μέρες βρε αδερφέ! Τι σήμερα, τι αύριο τι τώρα. 
Τι προσφέρει και σε ποιόν ο μακρύτερος αποχαιρετισμός;

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Εγώ τι να πω; Σε ένα το πολύ δυο μήνες θα μπαρκάρει...και το μωράκι μας είναι μόλις 2μιση μηνών.....

----------


## mastrokostas

Να σας ζήσει το μωράκι !Όλοι την περνούν αυτήν την φάση στη ζωή τους, όταν κάνουν την δουλεία του ναυτικού, η οταν ο εκλεκτός τους είναι ναυτικός !Να παρηγορείσαι διότι γι αυτόν θα του λείπετε και τα δυο σας ,ενώ εσάς θα σας λείπει μόνο εκεινος !Να σκέφτεσαι την στιγμή που θα επιστρέψει, με το καλό ,και την γιορτή που θα έχετε στο σπίτι σας εκείνες τις μέρες !Να τον σκέπτεσαι ,να επικοινωνείς μαζί του με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ,και να 'σαι σίγουρη ότι αυτός θα σας έχεις συνεχεία στο μυαλό του 24 ώρες το 24ωρο !Η μοναξιά στα βαπόρια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι ατελείωτη !!!!Αλλα και για σενα θα ειναι δυσκολο !

----------


## Eng

> Εγώ τι να πω; Σε ένα το πολύ δυο μήνες *θα* μπαρκάρει...και το μωράκι μας είναι μόλις 2μιση μηνών.....


Αυτη η λεξουλα που υπογραμισα ανηκει στο..παρελθον..! Ξερεις, οι ανθρωποι εχουν την εξης συμπεριφορα, σκεφτονται το μέλλον και αναπολλούν το παρελθον. Ομως εγω θα σου ελεγα, Ζησε τη Στιγμη!!!! Ζήσε τωρα, κανε με τον συντροφο σου αυτο που σου επιτρεπει το καθε λεπτο της μερας. Ζησε την αγαπη στα ματια του.. Ζησε... Το μελλον θα ερθει και το παρελθον ειναι αναμνηση πλεον. Το μονο που υπάρχει ειναι το Τωρα, η καθε Στιγμη.
Ζηστε τη...

----------


## Natsios

> Αυτη η λεξουλα που υπογραμισα ανηκει στο..παρελθον..! Ξερεις, οι ανθρωποι εχουν την εξης συμπεριφορα, σκεφτονται το μέλλον και αναπολλούν το παρελθον. Ομως εγω θα σου ελεγα, Ζησε τη Στιγμη!!!! Ζήσε τωρα, κανε με τον συντροφο σου αυτο που σου επιτρεπει το καθε λεπτο της μερας. Ζησε την αγαπη στα ματια του.. Ζησε... Το μελλον θα ερθει και το παρελθον ειναι αναμνηση πλεον. Το μονο που υπάρχει ειναι το Τωρα, η καθε Στιγμη.
> Ζηστε τη...


Α ρε φιλαράκο, πόσο δίκιο έχεις και πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ποιός όμως το καταφέρνει αυτό τελικά με την κολοκαθημερινότητα και τον ολοένα περιορισμό ελευθερου χρόνου?

----------


## captparis

> Α ρε φιλαράκο, πόσο δίκιο έχεις και πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ποιός όμως το καταφέρνει αυτό τελικά με την κολοκαθημερινότητα και τον ολοένα περιορισμό ελευθερου χρόνου?


παντα περιοριζεις τις δικες σου ελευθεριες και τις προσαρμοζεις αναλογα με τις προτεραιοτητες που εχεις βαλει φιλε μου !!!!

----------


## mariliza

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που μπαίνω στη συζητησή σας και θέλω να σας συγχαρώ για τις ωραίες απόψεις και προσωπικές ιστορίες που ακούγονται. Είμαι κόρη ναυτικού και μεγάλωσα χωρίς την καθημερινή παρουσία του πατερα στο σπίτι όπως άλλωστε και κάθε παιδί ναυτικού, πράγμα που είναι πολυ δυσκολο ειδικά στην ποιο μικρή ηλικία που δεν καταλαβαίνεις και πολλά. Μεγαλώνοντας σου εξηγούν και καταλαβαίνεις νομίζεις πως το έχεις συνηθίσει αλλά κάθε φορά που φεύγει συνειδητοποιέις οτι αυτό το πράγμα δεν συνηθίζεται ποτέ όσα χρόνια κ αν περάσουν. Τώρα είμαι 21 και εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχω σχέση με έναν ναυτικό νομιζά πως θα ήταν εύκολο για μένα μιας και έχω "συνηθίσει" αλλά τελικά είναι δυσκολο, δυσκολο οπως τότε που ήμουν μικρή και δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατι ο μπαμπας δεν ηταν σπίτι.

----------


## marianna_mat

Καλώς όρισες Μαριλίζα!
Αυτό μάλλον είναι δουλειά του  administrator, αλλά πήρα το θάρρος!
Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που μπαίνω στη συζητησή σας και θέλω να σας συγχαρώ για τις ωραίες απόψεις και προσωπικές ιστορίες που ακούγονται.


Καλώς ήρθες!!

----------


## Natsios

Καλώς όρισες Μαριλίζα. θα χαρούμε πολύ να σε βλέπουμε συχνά εδώ




> Καλώς όρισες Μαριλίζα!
> Αυτό μάλλον είναι δουλειά του  administrator, αλλά πήρα το θάρρος!
> Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!


Πολύ καλά έκανες. Εδώ είμαστε μια καλή παρέα, ας μην μένουμε στους τίτλους...

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Να σας ζήσει το μωράκι !Όλοι την περνούν αυτήν την φάση στη ζωή τους, όταν κάνουν την δουλεία του ναυτικού, η οταν ο εκλεκτός τους είναι ναυτικός !Να παρηγορείσαι διότι γι αυτόν θα του λείπετε και τα δυο σας ,ενώ εσάς θα σας λείπει μόνο εκεινος !Να σκέφτεσαι την στιγμή που θα επιστρέψει, με το καλό ,και την γιορτή που θα έχετε στο σπίτι σας εκείνες τις μέρες !Να τον σκέπτεσαι ,να επικοινωνείς μαζί του με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ,και να 'σαι σίγουρη ότι αυτός θα σας έχεις συνεχεία στο μυαλό του 24 ώρες το 24ωρο !Η μοναξιά στα βαπόρια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι ατελείωτη !!!!Αλλα και για σενα θα ειναι δυσκολο !


Ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές...
Το ξέρω ότι θα είναι δύσκολα...αλλά οι δυσκολίες ποτέ δε με τρόμαξαν.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ελενη1991

Να σας ζήσει το μωράκι σας και από μένα!!!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που μπαίνω στη συζητησή σας και θέλω να σας συγχαρώ για τις ωραίες απόψεις και προσωπικές ιστορίες που ακούγονται. Είμαι κόρη ναυτικού και μεγάλωσα χωρίς την καθημερινή παρουσία του πατερα στο σπίτι όπως άλλωστε και κάθε παιδί ναυτικού, πράγμα που είναι πολυ δυσκολο ειδικά στην ποιο μικρή ηλικία που δεν καταλαβαίνεις και πολλά. Μεγαλώνοντας σου εξηγούν και καταλαβαίνεις νομίζεις πως το έχεις συνηθίσει αλλά κάθε φορά που φεύγει συνειδητοποιέις οτι αυτό το πράγμα δεν συνηθίζεται ποτέ όσα χρόνια κ αν περάσουν. Τώρα είμαι 21 και εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχω σχέση με έναν ναυτικό νομιζά πως θα ήταν εύκολο για μένα μιας και έχω "συνηθίσει" αλλά τελικά είναι δυσκολο, δυσκολο οπως τότε που ήμουν μικρή και δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατι ο μπαμπας δεν ηταν σπίτι.


 

Καλώς όρισες και από μένα.....Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι είμαστε η καλύτερη παρέα......Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί το έχω απορία.Τι είναι πιο δύσκολο να φεύγει το αγόρι σου ή ο πατέρα σου?
Φιλικά Ελένη.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Τι είναι πιο δύσκολο να φεύγει το αγόρι σου ή ο πατέρα σου?



Ανάλογα την ηλικία  :Cool:

----------


## mariliza

> Καλώς όρισες και από μένα.....Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι είμαστε η καλύτερη παρέα......Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί το έχω απορία.Τι είναι πιο δύσκολο να φεύγει το αγόρι σου ή ο πατέρα σου?
> Φιλικά Ελένη.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για το καλωσόρισμα!!!! Η ερώτηση σου Ελένη μου είναι λίγο δύσκολη, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να πώ ποίος απο τους δύο με πονάει περισσότερο οταν φεύγει. Ίσως τα συναισθήματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά αλλά έχουν κοινό παρανομαστή την απουσία

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Ξαναματαευχαριστώ ( :Very Happy: ) για τις ευχές σας...
Παιδιά τίποτε δεν είναι εύκολο όταν αποχωρίζεσαι τους αγαπημενους σου...όπου και αν είσαι και για όποιους λόγους και αν γίνεται αυτό. Ωστόσο εγώ ξέρω ότι μέσα από τις δυσκολίες δυναμώνει κανείς. 
Και αν υπάρχει αγάπη και κατανόηση...δεν πρέπει να φοβάται κανείς  τίποτα.

----------


## ελενη1991

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για το καλωσόρισμα!!!! Η ερώτηση σου Ελένη μου είναι λίγο δύσκολη, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να πώ ποίος απο τους δύο με πονάει περισσότερο οταν φεύγει. Ίσως τα συναισθήματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά αλλά έχουν κοινό παρανομαστή την απουσία


 
Οκ Μαριλίζα μου...Με κάλυψες! :Wink:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Αυτη η λεξουλα που υπογραμισα ανηκει στο..παρελθον..! Ξερεις, οι ανθρωποι εχουν την εξης συμπεριφορα, σκεφτονται το μέλλον και αναπολλούν το παρελθον. Ομως εγω θα σου ελεγα, Ζησε τη Στιγμη!!!! Ζήσε τωρα, κανε με τον συντροφο σου αυτο που σου επιτρεπει το καθε λεπτο της μερας. Ζησε την αγαπη στα ματια του.. Ζησε... Το μελλον θα ερθει και το παρελθον ειναι αναμνηση πλεον. Το μονο που υπάρχει ειναι το Τωρα, η καθε Στιγμη.
> Ζηστε τη...


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις...αλλά όπως θα έχεις δει και από την υπογραφή μου....είμαι στο ίδιο μήκος κύμματος με αυτά που έγραψες...... :Very Happy: 
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι μας και όσοι ταξιδεύουν καλές θάλασσες να βρίσκουν πάντα.

----------


## ελενη1991

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Δυστυχώς τέτοια μέρα κάποιες οικογένειες ζουν μες την αγωνία!!!

αγνοούνται  3 Έλληνες ναυτικοι μετά από φωτιά που ξέσπασε στο Ελληνικό  φορτηγό πλοίο πλοίο AEGEAN WIND...:cry:

----------


## captparis

> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!


EΛΕΝΗ ΑΝΤΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ , ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ , ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΑΝΟΔΟ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΙΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά όσα χρόνια κι α περάσουν δεν πρόκειται να φύγει η συνήθεια...
Είχα βαρύνει από το χριστουγεννιάτικο τραπέζι και με πήρε ο ύπνος στον καναπέ, όταν η ανοιχτή τηλεόραση μετάδοσε την είδηση για την πυρκαγιά του βαποριού στη Βενεζουέλα πετάχτηκα όπως τόσες φορές όταν ταξίδευε ο πατέρας μου. Μου μάυρισε η καρδία χριστουγεννιατικά .
Καλές ειδήσεις σε όλες τις οικογένειες των ναυτικών...

----------


## corazon

Γεια σας και Χρονια Πολλα ξανα!! ειμαι νεο μελος και προσπαθω να καταλαβω τον τροπο που μιλατε μεταξυ σας!!! Διαβαζω ολα αυτα τα ωραια μηνυματα και λαχταρω να επικοινωνησω κιεγω μαζι σας!! Ελπιζω αυτο το μηνυμα τωρα να μπει στο θεμα Ναυτικοι-οικογενεια γιατι εχω γραψει κιαλλου και προφανως για αρχη θα σας εχω ζαλισει!!!

----------


## corazon

> Εγώ τι να πω; Σε ένα το πολύ δυο μήνες θα μπαρκάρει...και το μωράκι μας είναι μόλις 2μιση μηνών.....


Αχ με συγκινησες Ωκυρροη!!!! Κατ΄αρχην να σας ζησει το μωρακι!!!!! Ειμαι καινουρια και θελω πολυ να μιλαω με ολες σας!!! Εχω καταχαρει που σας¨ βρηκα ¨ γιατι καιρο εψαχνα εναν χωρο με ανθρωπους που ζουν τον ιδιο καημο με εμενα!!! Σε λιγους μηνες παντρευομαι και ο αγαπημενος μου ειναι ναυτικος. Δεν ξερω αν τωρα μιλαει η δυναμη του ερωτα και της αγαπης, αλλα θελω να πιστευω πως δε θα ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα χρονια που θα ακολουθησουν... Με την αγαπη και τη συνειδηση θεωρω πως και τα δυσκολα μπορουν να γινουν ευκολα... Δεν ξερω...ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη... αν θες πες μου κατι απ'αυτα που ζεις... και ολες οι γυναικες ναυτικων!! Αλλα και πως νιωθουν οι αντρες σας;; Θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγγνωμη αν σημερα ζαλισα λιγακι τα μελη με τα μηνυματα μου, αλλα πιστεψτε με... πηρα μεγαλη χαρα που βρηκα αυτο το σαιτ!!!! Το εχω αναγκη!!!! Καλη χρονια σε ολους και ευχομαι να μην ακουσει καμια οικογενεια ασχημα νεα απο το aegean wind...

----------


## ελενη1991

Καλησπερα σε όλα τα μέλη του forum!Θέλω να εκφράσω τη βαθιά μου λείπει για τους αδικοχαμένους μας ναυτικούς!Αυτά δυστυχώς είναι τα δυσάρεστα που συμβαίνουν και μας κάνουν να λυπόμαστε και κάθε φορά που φεύγει ο δικός μας άνθρωπος να αναρωτιόμαστε αν θα τον ξαναδούμε είτε αυτός είναι φίλος μας,αδερφός,πατέρας!Μέσα στα θύματα ήταν και ένα παλικάρι 23 ετών που δε είχε ζήσει τη ζωή του έτσι όπως έχει κάθε δικαίωμα ένας ανθρωπος να τη ζήσει!

Το αγόρι μου έχει γυρίσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό....Φοβάμαι και δε ντρέπομαι να το πώ!!!!!!!Φοβάμαι δε θέλω να φύγει!Φοβάμαι μήπως χαθεί μες τη θάλασσα.

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τους ανθρώπους που έκαναν αυτό το forum και τους φίλους/φίλες που το κρατάνε ζωντανό!Αν δεν υπήρχε δε θα είχα καμία παρηγοριά!

(συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα και αν έκανα κάποια ορθογραφικά λάθη)

----------


## ελενη1991

> Αχ με συγκινησες Ωκυρροη!!!! Κατ΄αρχην να σας ζησει το μωρακι!!!!! Ειμαι καινουρια και θελω πολυ να μιλαω με ολες σας!!! Εχω καταχαρει που σας¨ βρηκα ¨ γιατι καιρο εψαχνα εναν χωρο με ανθρωπους που ζουν τον ιδιο καημο με εμενα!!! Σε λιγους μηνες παντρευομαι και ο αγαπημενος μου ειναι ναυτικος. Δεν ξερω αν τωρα μιλαει η δυναμη του ερωτα και της αγαπης, αλλα θελω να πιστευω πως δε θα ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα χρονια που θα ακολουθησουν... Με την αγαπη και τη συνειδηση θεωρω πως και τα δυσκολα μπορουν να γινουν ευκολα... Δεν ξερω...ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη... αν θες πες μου κατι απ'αυτα που ζεις... και ολες οι γυναικες ναυτικων!! Αλλα και πως νιωθουν οι αντρες σας;; Θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγγνωμη αν σημερα ζαλισα λιγακι τα μελη με τα μηνυματα μου, αλλα πιστεψτε με... πηρα μεγαλη χαρα που βρηκα αυτο το σαιτ!!!! Το εχω αναγκη!!!! Καλη χρονια σε ολους και ευχομαι να μην ακουσει καμια οικογενεια ασχημα νεα απο το aegean wind...


 


Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο forum μας!Πιστεψέ με γλυκιά μου είμαστε ακριβώς μέσα στο ίδιο καζάνι όλες όσες έχουμε σχέση με ναυτικούς!Εμένα πρωσωπικά ρώτα με ότι θές δεν έχω πρόβλημα.Και γω μόλις ανακάλυψα το συγκεκριμένο forum ενθουσιάστηκα όσο κ εσύ!ΑΑΑ και δε μας ζαλίζεις εμένα είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά να μιλάω με όλους σας εδώ μέσα και όσο μπορώ να βοηθάω!

Φιλικά ελένη!

----------


## corazon

> Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο forum μας!Πιστεψέ με γλυκιά μου είμαστε ακριβώς μέσα στο ίδιο καζάνι όλες όσες έχουμε σχέση με ναυτικούς!Εμένα πρωσωπικά ρώτα με ότι θές δεν έχω πρόβλημα.Και γω μόλις ανακάλυψα το συγκεκριμένο forum ενθουσιάστηκα όσο κ εσύ!ΑΑΑ και δε μας ζαλίζεις εμένα είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά να μιλάω με όλους σας εδώ μέσα και όσο μπορώ να βοηθάω!
> 
> Φιλικά ελένη!


Αχ, Ελενη μου πολυ χαιρομαι που ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ βρηκα ανθρωπους στην ιδια κατασταση με μενα... πριν φυγει για το ταξιδι του, τον παρακαλεσα σιγα σιγα να δεθει με καποιον ναυτικο προκειμενου να ερθω σε επαφη με τη γυναικα του. να εχω εναν ανθρωπο να μοιραζομαι τον ιδιο καημο και την ιδια λαχταρα!! ομως απο τοτε που σας βρηκα ακομα κιαν δε σας ξερω προσωπικα νιωθω τοσο μα τοσο ωραια!!!δε λεω, η οικογενεια μου,οι φιλες και ολοι οσοι μας αγαπανε με στηριζουν οσο μπορουν αλλα το βλεπω συνεχεια στο βλεμμα τους..¨ εγω δε θα μπορουσα να ημουν στη θεση σου..¨ αλλοι μου το λενε κιολας. το σεβομαι αλλα κουραστηκα να εξηγω και να λεω ¨ χιλιες φορες με αυτον τον ανθρωπο στη ζωη μου και μακρια μου παρα με αλλον διπλα μου αλλα με αβεβαιο μελλον...¨ δε λεω υπαρχουν χιλιοι δυο καλοι στη στερια οπως και πολλοι οχι τοσο καλοι στη θαλασσα. η αγαπη ομως δεν κοιταει δυσκολιες.. οσο γι'αυτο που ειπες που φοβασαι τωρα που θα φυγει ο αγαπημενος σου, πιστεψε με ολες μα ολες αυτο θα ενιωθαν!!!!
Τωρα που σας βρηκα ολες και ολους εσας θα ειμαι συνεχεια μεσα εδω!!! Οσο ποιητικο ή ροματικο κιαν ακουγεται, σας νιωθω πολυ πολυ κοντα μου!!! και σημερα στο τηλ. του ειπα για το σαιτ και δεν πιστευε τη χαρα που ακουγε στη φωνη μου!! Ευχομαι να μιλαμε συχνα και να μπαινουν κιαλλες κοπελες μεσα να λεμε τα νεα μας και βρισκουμε παρηγορια η μια στην αλλη!! Φιλια πολλα και εις το επανιδειν!!!!!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Αχ, Ελενη μου πολυ χαιρομαι που ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ βρηκα ανθρωπους στην ιδια κατασταση με μενα... πριν φυγει για το ταξιδι του, τον παρακαλεσα σιγα σιγα να δεθει με καποιον ναυτικο προκειμενου να ερθω σε επαφη με τη γυναικα του. να εχω εναν ανθρωπο να μοιραζομαι τον ιδιο καημο και την ιδια λαχταρα!! ομως απο τοτε που σας βρηκα ακομα κιαν δε σας ξερω προσωπικα νιωθω τοσο μα τοσο ωραια!!!δε λεω, η οικογενεια μου,οι φιλες και ολοι οσοι μας αγαπανε με στηριζουν οσο μπορουν αλλα το βλεπω συνεχεια στο βλεμμα τους..¨ εγω δε θα μπορουσα να ημουν στη θεση σου..¨ αλλοι μου το λενε κιολας. το σεβομαι αλλα κουραστηκα να εξηγω και να λεω ¨ χιλιες φορες με αυτον τον ανθρωπο στη ζωη μου και μακρια μου παρα με αλλον διπλα μου αλλα με αβεβαιο μελλον...¨ δε λεω υπαρχουν χιλιοι δυο καλοι στη στερια οπως και πολλοι οχι τοσο καλοι στη θαλασσα. η αγαπη ομως δεν κοιταει δυσκολιες.. οσο γι'αυτο που ειπες που φοβασαι τωρα που θα φυγει ο αγαπημενος σου, πιστεψε με ολες μα ολες αυτο θα ενιωθαν!!!!
> 
> 
> Τωρα που σας βρηκα ολες και ολους εσας θα ειμαι συνεχεια μεσα εδω!!! Οσο ποιητικο ή ροματικο κιαν ακουγεται, σας νιωθω πολυ πολυ κοντα μου!!! και σημερα στο τηλ. του ειπα για το σαιτ και δεν πιστευε τη χαρα που ακουγε στη φωνη μου!! Ευχομαι να μιλαμε συχνα και να μπαινουν κιαλλες κοπελες μεσα να λεμε τα νεα μας και βρισκουμε παρηγορια η μια στην αλλη!! Φιλια πολλα και εις το επανιδειν!!!!!


 

Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ με τη χαρά σου......Να μπαίνεις συχνά έτσι και αλλιώς και εγώ κάθε μέρα μέσα είμαι...Να είστε πάντα ευτυχισμένη!Αν επιτρέπετε πόσο καιρό είστε μαζί και πόσο χρονών είστε?Ρωτάω γιατί από αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι πολύ ερωτευμένη...
Φιλικά Ελένη

----------


## corazon

> Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ με τη χαρά σου......Να μπαίνεις συχνά έτσι και αλλιώς και εγώ κάθε μέρα μέσα είμαι...Να είστε πάντα ευτυχισμένη!Αν επιτρέπετε πόσο καιρό είστε μαζί και πόσο χρονών είστε?Ρωτάω γιατί από αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι πολύ ερωτευμένη...
> Φιλικά Ελένη


Κοιτα... η ιστορια(σαν γνωριμια κλπ) μας ξεκινησε απο το 2005 αλλα μαζι δεν μπορω να πω πως ειμαστε παρα πολυ καιρο..2 χρονια περιπου... Ο καλος μου τραβηξε πολλα απο μενα!!! Με κηνυγησε πολυ αλλα το οτι δεν ημουν ετοιμη να πω το ¨ναι¨ σε αυτη τη σχεση δεν ηταν θεμα ναυτικου αλλα αλλων παραγοντων.. ειμαστε απο το ιδιο χωριο και παντα προσεχα τις επαφες μου και ποσο μαλλον τις σχεσεις!! Γενικα ειμαι λιγο παραδοσιακη γυναικα ή αρκετα συντηρητικη ή πες το οπως θες!!! Εγω ειμαι 28 και ο καλος μου ειναι 31.
Και να σου πω την αληθεια ο τρελος ερωτας μου φουντωσε στο προηγουμενο ταξιδι του.. δε συζητω για το τελευταιο του... Ασε, εδω στο νησι που ζω ολοι με πειραζουν-με την καλη εννοια- !! Γενικα οσο περναει ο καιρος τον ερωτευομαι ολο και πιο πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!
Και ειμαι πολυ περηφανη γι'αυτον και ποτε μα ποτε δεν ειπα μεσα μου¨ αχ μακαρι να εκανε μια αλλη δουλεια¨ ετσι τον γνωρισα και ετσι τον αγαπησα και θα τον στηριζω ΠΑΝΤΑ .-
Εσυ εισαι ευτυχισμενη αν και νομιζω(απ'οσα διαβασα για σενα) αρκετα μικροτεροι εσεις απο εμας??...

----------


## ελενη1991

> Κοιτα... η ιστορια(σαν γνωριμια κλπ) μας ξεκινησε απο το 2005 αλλα μαζι δεν μπορω να πω πως ειμαστε παρα πολυ καιρο..2 χρονια περιπου... Ο καλος μου τραβηξε πολλα απο μενα!!! Με κηνυγησε πολυ αλλα το οτι δεν ημουν ετοιμη να πω το ¨ναι¨ σε αυτη τη σχεση δεν ηταν θεμα ναυτικου αλλα αλλων παραγοντων.. ειμαστε απο το ιδιο χωριο και παντα προσεχα τις επαφες μου και ποσο μαλλον τις σχεσεις!! Γενικα ειμαι λιγο παραδοσιακη γυναικα ή αρκετα συντηρητικη ή πες το οπως θες!!! Εγω ειμαι 28 και ο καλος μου ειναι 31.
> Και να σου πω την αληθεια ο τρελος ερωτας μου φουντωσε στο προηγουμενο ταξιδι του.. δε συζητω για το τελευταιο του... Ασε, εδω στο νησι που ζω ολοι με πειραζουν-με την καλη εννοια- !! Γενικα οσο περναει ο καιρος τον ερωτευομαι ολο και πιο πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Και ειμαι πολυ περηφανη γι'αυτον και ποτε μα ποτε δεν ειπα μεσα μου¨ αχ μακαρι να εκανε μια αλλη δουλεια¨ ετσι τον γνωρισα και ετσι τον αγαπησα και θα τον στηριζω ΠΑΝΤΑ .-
> Εσυ εισαι ευτυχισμενη αν και νομιζω(απ'οσα διαβασα για σενα) αρκετα μικροτεροι εσεις απο εμας??...


 
Καλησπέρα!Εγώ είμαι 18 και εκείνος 23!Είμαι ευτυχισμένη μαζί του αν και έχουμε αρκετά προβλήματα...Ετσι όμως είναι οι σχέσεις!Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η δουλειά του είναι μαχαίρι για τη σχέση μας αλλά προς το παρόν αντέχουμε!
Φιλιά Ελένη....

----------


## corazon

Καλημερα παιδια!! Χθες ολοκληρωσα το διαβασμα μου στη σελιδα¨ελληνες ναυτικοι και οικογενεια¨! Διαβασα ολα τα ποστ απο το πρωτο μεχρι το τελευταιο( το δικο μου, χι!!) και στεναχωριεμαι που δε σας ειχα βρει απο περυσι. αλλα καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε!! Αλλα γιατι δε βλεπω κινηση παλι? Ισως λογω γιορτων να ασχολειστε με φιλους και οικογενεια!! Λογικο!!! Μετα τις γιορτες κοπελια και κοπελουδια, μπειτε παλι μεσα να συζητησουμε!! Ειδικα η Ελενη που μπαινει σαν γκεστ με τον ¨αλητακο ναυτικο¨(οπως ελεγε) εχει εξαφανιστει καιρο και θα ηθελα να της πω καποια πραγματακια!! Ελενη προβαλε !!
Εγω λοιπον σημερα θα ηθελα να ανοιξω ενα θεματακι συζητησης το οποιο ειχε αναφερθει συντομως σε ενα παλιο ποστ.. 
Πιανομαι λοιπον απο τα λογια της φιλης Ναταλιας η οποια εγραφε:
_
¨Εαν λοιπον, γνωριζα εναν ναυτικο, και ηξερα πως ηταν για μενα η αρχη και το τελος, τοτε θα προσπαθουσα να το δειξω και στους δικους μου να το καταλαβουν και να με στηριξουν κι αυτοι με την σειρα τους....¨ 

_Πολυ σημαντικο αυτο που γραφει και στην δικη μου περιπτωση θα σας αναφερω το εξης... Οταν αποφασισαμε με τον καλο μου οτι θελουμε να παντρευτουμε, το αγχος του και της μητερας του ηταν πώς θα το παρουν οι δικοι μου που ειναι ναυτικος.. εγω ημουν τοσο σιγουρη που δεν ειχα δωσει και τοση σημασια μεχρι που τους το ανακοινωσα και ψιλοπαγωσαν!! Η μανα μου δε εκλαιγε συχνα.. αν δεν υπηρχε απο τη μερια του πατερα μου παππους ναυτικος πιστευω πως θα ηταν πολυ πιο αρνητικοι. 
ολη την ωρα μου ελεγαν¨ καλο παιδι αλλα  δυσκολο επαγγελμα. οχι μονο που θα εισαι συνεχεια μονη σου αλλα και που ειναι επικινδυνο για τον ιδιο!¨ βεβαια για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ολο αυτο κρατησε τους πρωτους 3 μηνες. ειδικα τωρα πια πιστευω ή θελω να πιστευω πως το εχουν δεχτει και το εχουν συνηθισει...μη σας πω μαλιστα οτι τωρα πια με στηριζουν κιολας παρα πολυ!!!!
Ειχα κουραστει να λεω ολη την ωρα οτι εμενα δε με μοιαζει (ασχετα που μεσα μου με ενοιαζε...) επρεπε να φαινομαι συνεχεια δυνατη προκειμενου να μη γυρισουν να μου πουν ¨ εμεις στο ειχαμε πει οτι ειναι δυσκολο!¨ 
Δε θα ξεχασω μαλιστα την ημερα του αποχωρισμου... μαυρη η καρδια μου και τα ματια μου πρησμενα μεχρι που εφτασα σπιτι. πηρα μια βαθεια ανασα και μπηκα ηρεμη.. η μητερα μου εμφανως στεναχωρημενη μου λεει¨ πως νιωθεις?¨ καλα της απανταω. αρχισε να κλαιει ( τον εχουν αγαπησει και οι δικοι μου πολυ!!)και συνειδητοποιησα οτι επρεπε εγω να στηριξω τους γονεις μου παρα εκεινοι εμενα!!! με εβλεπε ψυχραιμη και μου ελεγε οτι με θαυμαζει που ειμαι δυνατη!! Δυνατη?? .....
αφου την ηρεμησα μπηκα στο δωματιο μου και εκλαψα με την καρδια μου!!!!
Και κατι τελευταιο που θελω να αναφερω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειναι οτι ολη την ωρα μου λενε αντε να παει και α' μηχ. και μετα θα δουμε τι μπορει να κανει εξω!! Δε λεω γονεις ειναι και αγχωνονται και θελουν το καλο και των δυο μας αλλα μηπως αγχωνονται υπερβολικα???  Εγω παντρευομαι αυτον τον ανθρωπο πληρη συνειδηδη και δε σκεφτομαι τι θα κανει σε 5 ή 10 χρονια. αυτο ειναι το επαγγελμα του και μπορει να το κανει για ακομα 30!! στο μυαλο τους εκεινοι ομως το εχουν δεδομενο οτι καποια στιγμη θα το αφησει και θα κανει κατι αλλο...
Τελος παντων, θα ηθελα να ακουσω τις αποψεις σας... υπαρχουν κοπελες που ειχαν παρομοια αντιμετωπιση απο την οικογενεια τους? και οι αντρες του forum να μας πουν αν ειχαν αντιμετωπισει δυσκολιες με γονεις της κοπελας τους?
ΥΓ: Διευκρινιζω οτι τον ΠΡΩΤΟ και τον ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ λογο στο θεμα ναυτικο τον εχει και πρεπει να τον εχει ο ιδιος ο ναυτικος!! Στη δικια μας περιπτωση, το συζηταει για το μελλον να το αφησει αλλα αναλογα τι δουλεια μπορει να αντικαταστασει το επαγγελμα του και αλλες πολλες συγκυριες!Τωρα πια εξαλλου τις σκεψεις του τις συζηταει πρωτα μαζι μου πριν καλα καλα τις σκεφτει ο ιδιος για να παιρνει τη γνωμη μου. Οχι ομως οτι θα κανονιζα εγω ή οι γονεις για το τι θα κανει στο μελλον λες και ειναι κανα ¨ αβουλο ον¨ που δεν παιρνει πρωτοβουλιες...

----------


## corazon

> Καλησπέρα!Εγώ είμαι 18 και εκείνος 23!Είμαι ευτυχισμένη μαζί του αν και έχουμε αρκετά προβλήματα...Ετσι όμως είναι οι σχέσεις!Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η δουλειά του είναι μαχαίρι για τη σχέση μας αλλά προς το παρόν αντέχουμε!
> Φιλιά Ελένη....


Ελενακι μου, ειστε μικρουλια και τα δυο αλλα κατι μεσα μου μου λεει πως εσεις μπορειτε να δειξετε και να αποδειξετε σε αλλους τι εστι αληθινη αγαπη!! ειναι δυσκολο για το νεαρο της ηλικιας και των δυο σας αλλα ο ερωτας δεν κοιταει ηλικιες και η αγαπη δεν κοιταει αποστασεις!! και αυτο που θα σου ελεγα ειναι οτι... καλυτερα με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι μακρια σου αλλα τον αισθανεσαι συνεχεια διπλα σου παρα με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι κοντα σου και τον νιωθεις μιλια μακρια σου!!!! 
Φιλια!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Ελενακι μου, ειστε μικρουλια και τα δυο αλλα κατι μεσα μου μου λεει πως εσεις μπορειτε να δειξετε και να αποδειξετε σε αλλους τι εστι αληθινη αγαπη!! ειναι δυσκολο για το νεαρο της ηλικιας και των δυο σας αλλα ο ερωτας δεν κοιταει ηλικιες και η αγαπη δεν κοιταει αποστασεις!! και αυτο που θα σου ελεγα ειναι οτι... καλυτερα με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι μακρια σου αλλα τον αισθανεσαι συνεχεια διπλα σου παρα με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι κοντα σου και τον νιωθεις μιλια μακρια σου!!!! 
> Φιλια!


 
Είμαστε πολύ μικρούλια.....Δε ξέρω που θα φτάσει η σχέση μου με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο αλλά δε με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα αρκεί να είμαστε καλά!Με συγκίνησαν αυτά που είπες στη προηγουένη σελίδα.Εντάξει εγώ έχω αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία στήριξει από την οικογένεια!Πως σε λένε?
Φιλιά

----------


## corazon

Καλησπερα και χρονια Πολλα!! οπως εχω αναφερει και σε αλλο ποστ, ειμαι καινουριο μελος αλλα παρα μα παρα πολυ τακτικο πλεον καθ'οτι με ενδιαφερει πολυ να γνωρισω εις βαθος τη ζωη των ναυτικων!!! Ο λογος φυσικα το αγορι μου ή ο αντρας μου ή αρραβωνιαστικος μου ή οπως θελετε πειτε το.. ο δικος μου παντως ναυτικος!!! Απο την πρωτη στιγμη που νιωσαμε την αναγκη να επισημοποιησουμε τη σχεση μας η πρωτη του κουβεντα ηταν οτι χρειζεται τη στηριξη μου... μεσα στην ψυχοσυναισθηματικη στηριξη που προσπαθω να του παρεχω κανω και ο,τι αλλο μπορω για να μαθω τα παντα για το ναυτικο!! εμαθα να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ( γιατι ημουν και λιγο ασχετη) και να τον ψαχνω με δορυφορο.. να αντλω πληροφοριες για τα καραβια, να ρωταω κατα ποσο γερα και συγχρονα ειναι τα καραβια που εχει η εταιρεια στην οποια εργαζεται και τωρα πια να μπαινω απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ εδω μεσα και οχι μονο στα θεματα που αφορουν σχεσεις και οικογενεια ( που η αληθεια ειναι οτι με αγγιζουν πιο πολυ) αλλα στα ΠΑΝΤΑ!!! μεχρι και ολες τις φωτο απο τις μηχανες ειδα.. εμαθα για την γεφυρα και την κουβερτα... διαβασα ναυτικους ορους και ετρεξα αμεσως σε λεξικα( πχ. βατσιμανης, κομοδεσιο κλπ..) Ολα αυτα δεν τα κανω για να μου πει μπραβο γιατι εξαλλου στην ουσια ουτε καν ξερει αφου λειπει. τα κανω για μενα!! γιατι το να εχεις μια σχεση με ναυτικο ( για μενα τουλαχιστον) δεν ειναι μονο για να σου φερνει δωρα απο εξωτερικο, να σου στελνει λεφτα, να χαλαει ενα καρο καρτες στα τηλ. κ.α. ειναι να μπεις στην καρδια της ζωης των 7-8 μηνων!!! μιλαμε για πολυ καιρο!!! δε θα αρκουμουν σε 4-5 τελειους μηνες. οι αλλοι 7 χανονται?? δε μου αρκει το τηλ. και οσα νεα μπορει να προλαβει να μου πει στα 15 περιπου λεπτα ανα 2-3 μερες. Δεν μπορει να κανει και κατι αλλο...Εγω ομως μπορω γιατι ειμαι στη στερια..γιατι βλεπω οικογενειες, φιλους, παρεες, καφετεριες, μαγαζια χαιρομαι γιορτες και αργιες!! Εκεινος?? Γραφω πολλα, το ξερω αλλα ειλικρινα διαβαζοντας τα παραπανω παλια ποστ δεν μπορουσα να μην εκφρασω κιεγω τα δικα μου...
Πιανομαι λοιπον απο τα λογια της φιλης Efouskayak στην 4 σελιδα η οποια γραφει : _Κάτι που θέλω επίσης να σχολιάσω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι το ότι έχω δεί πολλούς δόκιμους να εγκαταλείπουν την θάλασσα με τις πρώτες ΅ΆπιέσειςΆΆ από την καλή τους…. Εδώ δεν ξέρω τι φταίει …. οι κύριοι δεν είναι αποφασισμένοι για το επάγγελμα τους? Είναι λάθος η επιλογή τους? Δεν ξέρω… ίσως να μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετετε¨ 
_Λοιπον εγω οταν τον γνωρισα, ειλικρινα ουτε που περασε απο το μυαλο μου να του πω να το αφησει ακομα και τωρα που σε 5 μηνες παντρευομαστε δε κανω σχεδια για το τι θα κανει σε 10 χρονια...αλλα θα πω το εξης αντιφατικο... Μου μιλησε για στηριξη απο τη μερια μου... αν κατι ομως του ειπα ηταν το εξης: Εσυ πριν με γνωρισεις ειχες διαλεξει το συγκεκριμενο επαγγελμα. Εγω το συγκεκριμενο επαγγελμα δε το διαλεγω. Διαλεγω εσενα και μαζι το επαγγελμα σου!!¨ Τι θελω να πω... ναι να στηριξω, αλλα δε μου αρεσει καθολου που ακουω αρκετα νεα κοπελια που θελουν να μπουν στο ναυτικο να εχουν τετοια αντιληψη απο πριν για τις γυναικες!! για σταθειτε βρε παιδια, εμας μας ρωτησατε?? Θεωρω πως πρεπει οι υποψηφιοι σε σοβαρη σχεση ναυτικοι να εχουν λεπτους τροπους και πρωτα αυτοι να ενθαρρυνουν τις γυναικες για το επαγγελμα τους. αν ξεκινησουν με μουρμουρα και προκατειλλημενοι για το τι θα κανει η γυναικα πισω...τοτε σιγουρα θα αποτυχουν...ειτε στη σχεση, ειτε στο επαγγελμα!!!

----------


## corazon

Εκ των προτερων σας ζητω συγγνωμη που σας ζαλιζω αλλα μετα απο δυο περιπου χρονια βρηκα εναν χωρο να μοιραζομαι ιδιες ανησυχιες!! Κανεις( ουτε η ιδια μου η μανα) δε θα μπορουσε να ερθει στη θεση μου γιατι αλπουστατα ουτε ναυτικος ειναι ουτε γυναικα ναυτικου...
αναφερθηκε επισης στα προηγουμενα ποστ και το περι απιστιας... ενα θεμα που εμενα( φανταζομαι και τους περισσοτερους ερωτευμενους) τρελαινει...
Εγω ειμαι και απο τη φυση μου λιγο ανασφαλης να το πω? λιγο κτητικη να το πω? παντως σιγουρα ειμαι απο αυτες που ΔΕ θα συγχωρουσα την απιστια. οσο ελαφρια και να ηταν... Ακουστε με, οσο υπαρχουν κακα παραδειγματα ανδρων αλλο τοσο υπαρχουν και γυναικων. αλλα οταν εγω σα γυναικα ειμαι ενταξει και κυρια δε θα ανεχομουν οποιαδηποτε μορφη απιστιας...Σε αυτο το σημειο συγγνωμη που θα το πω αλλα κανεναν μα κανεναν ναυτικο δε λειπαμαι να ακουω να λεει οτι δεν αντεξα τοσους μηνες κλπ. οσοι δεν αντεχουν δεν παντρευονται και δεν βιαζονται να κανουν οικογενεια. το ιδιο και οι γυναικες.. καποιες μπορει να γλυκαινονται αρχικα στην ιδεα του οτι θα στελνει πολλα λεφτα και θα εχουν ο,τι θελουν κλπ. αλλα μετα που αρχιζουν οι δυσκολιες της μοναξιας ψαχνουν αλλου ¨ παρηγορια¨ ! Αισχος! Οι αντρες να θαλασσοπνιγονται και εκεινες να τα χαιρονται ολα και απ'την αλλη, γυναικες φυλακες, μανες, πατερες, πηνελοπες ολα σε ενα και αντρες ¨ κοσμογυριμενοι και φουλ απο εμπειριες!!¨ . Λυπαμαι... Λυπαμαι πολυ αν υπαρχουν τετοια δειγματα ειτε απο τη μια ειτε απο την αλλη μερια.. 
Απο πολλους ακουω οτι ολα ειναι στο χερι της γυναικας!!Ναι δε διαφωνω, αλλα δεν ειναι λιγο υποτιμητικο για τους αντρες( και ποσο μαλλον εμεις που ειμαστε και ελληνες) να τους κανουν οι γυναικες τους οτι θελουν?? Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ολα ειναι στα χερια και των δυο!! Η γιαγια μου μου ελεγε: Πισω απο εναν μεγαλο αντρα κρυβεται μια δυνατη γυναικα.. και συνηθως τοτε οι περισσοτερες ηταν οικοκυρες. το διευκρινιζω γιατι με το μεγαλη δεν εννουν το επαγγελμα και τη δοξα της αλλα το ηθος της και το κυρος της!! Τελειωνοντας, μια γυναικα λοιπον που ξερει να στηριζει και τιμαει τον αντρα της πρεπει να το αξιζει ο αλλος!! Αμοιβαια πρεπει να ειναι ολα!!
Και μπραβο!! πολλα μπραβο σε πολλες κοπελες που ερωτευονται καθε μερα πιο πολυ τον αντρα τους που ειναι μακρια και τον στηριζουν!! Και μπραβο σε ολους αυτους τους αξιους αντρες που παλευουν μεσα σε δυσκολιες για τις γυναικες και τα παιδια τους και τους εχουν κορονα στο κεφαλι τους!!! 
Μη μου κανετε επιθεση για ολα αυτα τα κατεβατα( τα βλεπω τωρα κιεγω και τα εχω παιξει!) σας παρακαλω... Τα ειδα ολα μαζεμενα και ηθελα να μιλησω κιεγω!!!

Μια ερωτηση :  Δεν ειναι μαγικο που ο ερωτας δε σβηνει ποτε μα ποτε σε τετοιου ειδους ζευγαρια????????

----------


## Natsios

Προσωπικά δεν με κούρασες καθόλου. Το χάρηκα πραγματικά το post σου γιατι ήταν ειλικρινές, ουσιαστικό, ευαίσθητο, πραγματικό, συγκλονιστικό.....

----------


## corazon

> Προσωπικά δεν με κούρασες καθόλου. Το χάρηκα πραγματικά το post σου γιατι ήταν ειλικρινές, ουσιαστικό, ευαίσθητο, πραγματικό, συγκλονιστικό.....


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Οταν τα διαβασα αυτα που εγραψα ειχα τη φοβια μηπως καποιος νομισει πως μιλαω επιθετικα... οχι,οχι... αληθεια απο τωρα το διευκρινιζω... με μια αγανακτησουλα ισως αλλα περισσοτερο ρομαντισμος κυριαρχει στην καρδια μου... Να'σαι παντα καλα!!!

----------


## corazon

Γιατι εξεφανιστηκατε ολοι και δεν πιανει κανεις κανενα θεματακι πια εδω?? :cry:
Εστω καμμια ομορφη ιστοριουλα???????

----------


## skatharaki

> Γεια σας και Χρονια Πολλα ξανα!! ειμαι νεο μελος και προσπαθω να καταλαβω τον τροπο που μιλατε μεταξυ σας!!! Διαβαζω ολα αυτα τα ωραια μηνυματα και λαχταρω να επικοινωνησω κιεγω μαζι σας!! Ελπιζω αυτο το μηνυμα τωρα να μπει στο θεμα Ναυτικοι-οικογενεια γιατι εχω γραψει κιαλλου και προφανως για αρχη θα σας εχω ζαλισει!!!


 
γεια σας ειμαι και εγω νεο μελος και προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει το συγκεκριμενο site. ο φιλος μου ειναι ναυτικος και θα ηθελα να εχω επικοινωνια με ατομα που εχουν τις ιδιες ανησυχιες με μενα. δεν ξερω αν γραφω στο σωστο σημειο αν οχι εξηγηστε μου παρακαλω τι πρεπει να κανω. σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## skatharaki

γεια σας ειμαι και εγω νεο μελος και προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει το συγκεκριμενο site. ο φιλος μου ειναι ναυτικος και θα ηθελα να εχω επικοινωνια με ατομα που εχουν τις ιδιες ανησυχιες με μενα. δεν ξερω αν γραφω στο σωστο σημειο αν οχι εξηγηστε μου παρακαλω τι πρεπει να κανω. σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## corazon

[QUOTE=skatharaki;308952]γεια σας ειμαι και εγω νεο μελος και προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει το συγκεκριμενο site. ο φιλος μου ειναι ναυτικος και θα ηθελα να εχω επικοινωνια με ατομα που εχουν τις ιδιες ανησυχιες με μενα. δεν ξερω αν γραφω στο σωστο σημειο αν οχι εξηγηστε μου παρακαλω τι πρεπει να κανω. σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων[/QUOTE

Καλησπερα και καλως ηρθες κοπελα μου!!!!!

Αχ... μου θυμιζεις εμενα οταν πρωτογραφτηκα στο σαιτ!!! Ειχα μια ανυπομησια να επικοινωνησω με ολους εδω και να ανταλλαξω αποψεις, που εγραφα παντου!!!!!  Εδω αναπτυσσουμε θεματα που αφορουν τις οικογενειες των ναυτικων, με την ευρεια και στενη εννοια!!! Υπαρχει και αλλο ενα θεμα που αφορα γενικα τις σχεσεις με ναυτικους και ειναι παλι στο ελληνες ναυτικοι με τιτλο¨ ναυτιλια και σχεση πανε μαζι?¨ ( αν θυμαμαι καλα ετσι λεγεται) Διαβασε τα και ειμαι σιγουρη πως σε λιγες ωρες θα εχουμε πολλα να πουμε!!!!

Καλη διαμονη στο πιο θερμο και φιλικο σαιτ της ναυτιλιας!!!!   :Wink:

----------


## ελενη1991

skatharaki........Καλώς ήρθες στο forum! :Wink:

----------


## corazon

> skatharaki........Καλώς ήρθες στο forum!



Mεσα εισαι Ελενακι μου???  Μολις γυρισα απο σχολη... Αντε αλλες δυο μερες!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Mεσα εισαι Ελενακι μου??? Μολις γυρισα απο σχολη... Αντε αλλες δυο μερες!


 
Μέσα είμαι φιλενάδα!Αλλες 2 μέρες για πιο πράγμα?

----------


## corazon

> Μέσα είμαι φιλενάδα!Αλλες 2 μέρες για πιο πράγμα?


για να τελειωσει η εξεταστικη!!!!!!!!!!!   ο ναυτικος μου αργει ακομα... αλλα οταν πλησιαζει η μερα να σαι σιγουρη πως θα το καταλαβει ολο το φορουμ!! σεισμο θα κανω!!!!   :Razz:

----------


## ελενη1991

> για να τελειωσει η εξεταστικη!!!!!!!!!!! ο ναυτικος μου αργει ακομα... αλλα οταν πλησιαζει η μερα να σαι σιγουρη πως θα το καταλαβει ολο το φορουμ!! σεισμο θα κανω!!!!


 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Πλάκα έχεις!Αντε καλά αποτελέσματα...........Εγώ πάλι μέχρι και τη τελευταία στιγμή το έκρυβα από όλους και όλα!Δε ξέρω το λόγο.Αφού η μάνα μου ενθουσιάστηκα πιο πολύ από μένα.Και να φανταστήτε της το είπα όταν ετοιμαζόμουν για να πάω να τον δώ!Πωωωωωωωωωωω τα θυμήθηκα πάλι και σας ζάλισα!

----------


## corazon

> Πλάκα έχεις!Αντε καλά αποτελέσματα...........Εγώ πάλι μέχρι και τη τελευταία στιγμή το έκρυβα από όλους και όλα!Δε ξέρω το λόγο.Αφού η μάνα μου ενθουσιάστηκα πιο πολύ από μένα.Και να φανταστήτε της το είπα όταν ετοιμαζόμουν για να πάω να τον δώ!Πωωωωωωωωωωω τα θυμήθηκα πάλι και σας ζάλισα!


Αααααα, δε καταλαβες!!! Εγω ειχα σχεση μαζι του 2 χρονια και δε το ηξερε κανεις!!!! Κανεις ομως!!! απ'εξω απ'εξω μονο οτι κατι υπαρχει στον οριζοντα... Μεχρι που τους ανακοινωσα¨ Παντρευομαι¨ και επαθαν ολοι στην αρχη ΣΟΚ!! 
Τωρα πια ομως βγαινω και το φωναζω.........Ειμαι ερωτευμενηηηηηηηηηη!!!! Τον αγαπαωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!  Κιεχω αγαπησει ο,τι εχει σχεση με θαλασσα....καραβι...ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Αααααα, δε καταλαβες!!! Εγω ειχα σχεση μαζι του 2 χρονια και δε το ηξερε κανεις!!!! Κανεις ομως!!! απ'εξω απ'εξω μονο οτι κατι υπαρχει στον οριζοντα... Μεχρι που τους ανακοινωσα¨ Παντρευομαι¨ και επαθαν ολοι στην αρχη ΣΟΚ!! 
> Τωρα πια ομως βγαινω και το φωναζω.........Ειμαι ερωτευμενηηηηηηηηηη!!!! Τον αγαπαωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!! Κιεχω αγαπησει ο,τι εχει σχεση με θαλασσα....καραβι...ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!


 
Πωωωωωωωωωωω με συγκινείς!Είσαι τέλεια που τον αγαπάς τόσο πολύ και το φωνάζεις!Το φωνάζεις για να σε ακούσει όλη η γη,όλη η πλάση κάθε γωνιά αυτού του πλανήτη!Και πάνω από όλα για να σε ακούσει αυτός!!Ο άντρας σου,ο συζυγός σου,ο ερωτά σου!Καληνύχτα.......

----------


## skatharaki

καλημερα και απο μενα χαρηκα για την γνωριμια 
και για τα καλα σας λογια ελπιζω να τα λεμε συχνα φιλια

----------


## skatharaki

> skatharaki........Καλώς ήρθες στο forum!


χαρηκα και εγω για την γνωριμια ελενη ελπιζω να τα λεμε συχνα και μενα ο δικος μου αργει θα ερθει μαιο και μου φαινεται βουνο !!!!

----------


## ελενη1991

> χαρηκα και εγω για την γνωριμια ελενη ελπιζω να τα λεμε συχνα και μενα ο δικος μου αργει θα ερθει μαιο και μου φαινεται βουνο !!!!


 
Καλησπέρα.Ψυχραιμία καλή μου....όλες τα έχουμε περάσει!Θα περάσει ο καιρός και θα τον έχεις πάλι στην αγκαλιά σου!Οποτε θέλεις και ότι απορία και αν έχεις στείλε να τα πούμε.Φιλιά......

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:lol:

----------


## opelmanos

> :lol:


 ROGER δεν σέποιασα με το πόστ σου.Τί θέλεις να μας πείς ?

----------


## corazon

> :lol:


Μηπως θες εμμεσα να πεις να μιλαμε στο msn???  Οκ, μπορει να μιλησαμε λιγακι παραπανω με τα κοπελουδια και ασχετα με το θεμα, αλλα καλλιο αυτο παρα νεκρο το θεμα....  Κανενας δε γραφει τιποτα πια εδω... τουλαχιστον εμεις του δινουμε λιγο ζωη βρε!!   :Wink:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

συμφωνω 100% με τον  *Roger Rabbit υπαρχει το msn να τα λετε αυτα δεν ενδιαφερει  τον απλο αναγνωστη τα πρωσοπικα του καθενος..
*

----------


## corazon

> συμφωνω 100% με τον  *Roger Rabbit υπαρχει το msn να τα λετε αυτα δεν ενδιαφερει  τον απλο αναγνωστη τα πρωσοπικα του καθενος..
> *



*Oπως ειπα και πιο πανω, εχετε δικιο!!! Ξεφυγαμε απ'το θεμα και θα μπορουσαμε να μιλησουμε με πμ αλλα δε χρειαζεται τετοια επιθεση αγαπητε Λεβεντογιαννη!!! 
Εχω διαβασει απειρα ποστ εδω μεσα και σε πολλα αρκετες φορες καποιοι ξεφευγουν και μαλιστα μιλανε με ¨προσωπικο κωδικο¨ χωρις να βγαζω νοημα!! Ε, δε με πειραξε δα και τοσο πολυ!!!! Στο κατω κατω ειχα την εντυπωση πως το φορουμ ειναι για να αναπτυσσουμε αποψεις, να ανταλασσουμε ιδεες και να εκφραζομαστε προσωπικα.
Και παλι ομως συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασαμε αθελα μας!!!!!
*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Περισσότερο πλάκα κάνω!  :Smile: 
Όλα καλά.-

----------


## Leviathan

Αγαπητοί δε θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας, αν το nautilia.gr είναι ένα site που καθρεφτίζει την ναυτική ''οικογένεια'' τότε θα πρέπει να είναι ανεκτικό σε κάθε έκφραση των μελών αυτής της ναυτικής οικογένειας και ας είναι αυτή η έκφραση μια απλή συζητησούλα.  Στο κάτω-κάτω είναι υπέροχο να ακούς κοπέλες να δήλώνουν ερωτευμένες με συναδέλφους.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ok, φίλε μου είπαμε,,προχωρούμε..
Όλα καλά..
 :Wink:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Καλησπέρα και από μένα...
Εμένα ο άντρας μου είναι ακόμα εδώ αλλά όπως είχα πει και προηγουμένως...μετράμε μέρες και περιμένουμε το έρμο το τηλεφώνημα από την εταιρία...Μέχρι τότε...χαιρόμαστε τη μπεμπούλα μας η οποία είπε "μπαμπά"...(το "μαμά" γμτ ακόμα να το πει).....όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο καπετάνιος...έχει χάσει το μυαλό του! :Very Happy:

----------


## ελενη1991

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα...
> Εμένα ο άντρας μου είναι ακόμα εδώ αλλά όπως είχα πει και προηγουμένως...μετράμε μέρες και περιμένουμε το έρμο το τηλεφώνημα από την εταιρία...Μέχρι τότε...χαιρόμαστε τη μπεμπούλα μας η οποία είπε "μπαμπά"...(το "μαμά" γμτ ακόμα να το πει).....όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο καπετάνιος...έχει χάσει το μυαλό του!


 
Καλησπέρα....Φαντάζομαι ότι ο αντρούλη σου δε θα θέλει να φύγει με τίποτα..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leviathan

Η αναμονή της κλήσης είναι ''κόλαση''. Ειδικότερα όταν υπάρχει αναβολή για κανά-δυο μέρες ή και καμια βδομάδα λόγω καθυστέρησης του πλοίου να φτάσει στο λιμάνι ήτε γιατι το πλοίο περιμένει στο αγκυροβόλειο, ράδα και δεν έχει ''πράτιγάρει'' ακόμα.

----------


## corazon

[QUOTE=Ωκυρρόη;310279]Καλησπέρα και από μένα...
Εμένα ο άντρας μου είναι ακόμα εδώ αλλά όπως είχα πει και προηγουμένως...μετράμε μέρες και περιμένουμε το έρμο το τηλεφώνημα από την εταιρία...Μέχρι τότε...χαιρόμαστε τη μπεμπούλα μας η οποία είπε "μπαμπά"...(το "μαμά" γμτ ακόμα να το πει).....όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο καπετάνιος...έχει χάσει το μυαλό του! :Very Happy: [/QUOT

*Αχ αγαπουλα μου!!! Μιλησε το μωρακι??? Τι ομορφες εικονες Ωκυρροη μου!! Βρε μη νοιαζεσαι για τκν καπετανιο που φευγει! Αφηνει πισω του μια κρητικια καπετανισσα που θα κανει παντα την κορουλα τους να νιωθει περηφανη για τον πατερα της!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Υπομονη αυτη τη δυσκολη ωρα... Ετσι ειναι αυτα... ο ενας φευγει, ο αλλος ερχεται... αλλα σε ενα " λιμανι" ειναι παντοτινα αγκυροβολημενοι!!!!!  
*

----------


## blackcode

> Η αναμονή της κλήσης είναι ''κόλαση''. Ειδικότερα όταν υπάρχει αναβολή για κανά-δυο μέρες ή και καμια βδομάδα λόγω καθυστέρησης του πλοίου να φτάσει στο λιμάνι ήτε γιατι το πλοίο περιμένει στο αγκυροβόλειο, ράδα και δεν έχει ''πράτιγάρει'' ακόμα.


Σε αυτη τη φαση ειμαι εδω και 2 βδομαδες! 
Με πιθανοτερο πλεον να φευγω Τριτη - Τεταρτη.... 
Ειναι εκτος απο ψυχοφθορο και περιεργο μαζι.
Σας χαιρετω επι της ευκαιριας. Καλες θαλασσες σε ολους!

----------


## Leviathan

> Σε αυτη τη φαση ειμαι εδω και 2 βδομαδες! 
> Με πιθανοτερο πλεον να φευγω Τριτη - Τεταρτη.... 
> Ειναι εκτος απο ψυχοφθορο και περιεργο μαζι.
> Σας χαιρετω επι της ευκαιριας. Καλες θαλασσες σε ολους!


 

Το διάστημα πριν φύγω κυκλοφορώ με ένα μπλοκάκι και σημειώνω όλα που πρέπει να θυμηθώ να κάνω μπαίνοντας στο πλοίο και όλα αυτά που χρείαζονται διευθέτηση πριν φύγω.Ασε που το μυαλό μου όλο αυτο το διάστημα είναι ήδη στο πλοίο.

----------


## ελενη1991

> Σε αυτη τη φαση ειμαι εδω και 2 βδομαδες! 
> Με πιθανοτερο πλεον να φευγω Τριτη - Τεταρτη.... 
> Ειναι εκτος απο ψυχοφθορο και περιεργο μαζι.
> Σας χαιρετω επι της ευκαιριας. Καλες θαλασσες σε ολους!


 
Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις!Με το καλό να γυρίσεις στη πατρίδα!

----------


## corazon

> Περισσότερο πλάκα κάνω! 
> Όλα καλά.-


 
Ωραια φωτο!!!

----------


## corazon

> Σε αυτη τη φαση ειμαι εδω και 2 βδομαδες! 
> Με πιθανοτερο πλεον να φευγω Τριτη - Τεταρτη.... 
> Ειναι εκτος απο ψυχοφθορο και περιεργο μαζι.
> Σας χαιρετω επι της ευκαιριας. Καλες θαλασσες σε ολους!


*Μπορει να μην ειμαστε ναυτικοι αλλα μπορουμε να μπουμε λιγακι στη θεση σας και να σας καταλαβουμε!!! Σας θαυμαζουμε ολες και ειμαστε περηφανες πρωτα για τους αντρες μας κι υστερα για ολους εσας!! Μα ετσι κιαλλιως εγω σας νιωθω σαν ¨οικογενεια¨ μου!!! Καλο ταξιδι και ο Αι Νικολας σιμα σας!!!*

----------


## skatharaki

γεια σας και παλι χαθηκα απο την παρεα σας οχι γιατι δεν μου αρεσει αλλα εκατσα και διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες που εχουν γραφτει μεχρι σημερα απο τα μελη. ειναι πολλες οι φορες που συγκινηθηκα διαβαζα και δακρυζα ισως γιατι ειμαι στην ιδια θεση με εσας και μπορω να σας καταλαβω.
θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους οσους γραψατε γιατι με βοηθησατε να καταλαβω πολλα σχετικα με το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου. ο φιλος μου ειναι ναυτικος αλλα επειδη ειμαστε λιγο καιρο μαζι ποτε δεν μου τα ειχε εξηγησει ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα. δεν ηθελε , δεν ενοιωθε ετοιμος για κατι τετοιο δεν ξαιρω. εγω ομως χαρη σε σας καταλαβα πολλα και πανω απ ολα μου δωσατε κουραγιο να συνεχισω να τον στηριζω σε αυτο που κανει. τωρα πλεον ξερω οτι οταν μου τηλεφωνει θα πρεπει να ακουει μια δυνατη και χαρουμενη φωνη και οχι μια μελαγχολικη φωνη να του λεει συνεχεια μου λειπεις. σας ςυχαριστω και παλι συγνωμη αν γινομαι κουραστικη αλλα πραγματικα με βοηθησατε !!!
καλη σας μερα

----------


## ελενη1991

> γεια σας και παλι χαθηκα απο την παρεα σας οχι γιατι δεν μου αρεσει αλλα εκατσα και διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες που εχουν γραφτει μεχρι σημερα απο τα μελη. ειναι πολλες οι φορες που συγκινηθηκα διαβαζα και δακρυζα ισως γιατι ειμαι στην ιδια θεση με εσας και μπορω να σας καταλαβω.
> θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους οσους γραψατε γιατι με βοηθησατε να καταλαβω πολλα σχετικα με το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου. ο φιλος μου ειναι ναυτικος αλλα επειδη ειμαστε λιγο καιρο μαζι ποτε δεν μου τα ειχε εξηγησει ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα. δεν ηθελε , δεν ενοιωθε ετοιμος για κατι τετοιο δεν ξαιρω. εγω ομως χαρη σε σας καταλαβα πολλα και πανω απ ολα μου δωσατε κουραγιο να συνεχισω να τον στηριζω σε αυτο που κανει. τωρα πλεον ξερω οτι οταν μου τηλεφωνει θα πρεπει να ακουει μια δυνατη και χαρουμενη φωνη και οχι μια μελαγχολικη φωνη να του λεει συνεχεια μου λειπεις. σας ςυχαριστω και παλι συγνωμη αν γινομαι κουραστικη αλλα πραγματικα με βοηθησατε !!!
> καλη σας μερα


 
Καλησπέρα!Δε γίνεσαι καθόλου κουραστική.....όλοι έχουμε μάθει πράγματα για τη ναυτιλία εδώ μέσα!Το καλό είναι ότι βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον και τον στηρίζουμε. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leviathan

Φίλε blackcode καλά ταξίδια και ο Αι Νικόλας στη πλώρη σου.

----------


## photinoula2

μέχρι τώρα έβλεπα τα πράγματα μονόπλευρα,
ήξερα μόνο πως είναι να φεύγω εγώ. προσπαθούσα να μη σκεύτομαι τπτ και κανέναν πίσω.
(ξέρω πολυ εγωιστικο) αλλα ετσι είχα βρει τον τρόπο τουλάχιστον στην αρχή να μη στεναχωριεμαι. 
άσε που γελούσα οταν καποια απο τις συντροφους των συναδελφων παιρναν στο βαπορι τηλέφωνο κ ειχαν αυτη την απιστευτη ανησυχια. 
δεν ήξερα πως ειναι....νόμιζα οτι είναι ιστερικές, προβληματικές η οτι τελος παντων κάτι δεν παει καλά...
γι αυτη τη συμπεριφορα μου λοιπόν οφείλω μια τερααααάστια ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ.!!

Τώρα ξέρω γιατι ανησυχούν, εδώ τρελένομαι εγώ που πανω κατω ξερω τι γίνεται σε ενα καραβι.. 
καλά ταξίδια λοιπόν στους ανθρώπους της θάλασσας και σε όλους αυτούς που μένουν πισω.

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ:
 ναυτιλια και σχεση μια χαρα πανε μαζί .
 αρκεί ο συντροφος σου να εχει λίγη κατανόηση. 
και το λεω τώρα που ειμαι εδώ και εκείνος καπου εκει... 
ενα στίγμα πριν 6 ώρες στο marine traffic...

----------


## skatharaki

photinoula

δεν ειναι θεμα συγνωμης ειναι απλα να μορεις να μπεις στην θεση του αλλου να εχεις υπομονη και να μπορεις να κατανοησεις. εγω ειμαι στην πλευρα αυτων που μενουν πισω... και πραγματι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο δεν ειμαστε υστερικες ουτε προβληματικες απλα αγαπαμε τον ανθρωπο μας που ταξιδευεει ανησυχουμε για αυτον και θελουμε να μαθαινουμε νεα του οσο πιο συχνα γινεται.
τωρα εσεις που φευγετε εχετε και εσεις τα δικια σας ειστε κλεισμενοι τουλαχιστον για 7 μηνες σε ενα σιδερενιο κλουβι και αν σκεφτεστε ολα αυτα καθε μερα, και τι αφηνετε πισω σας θα τρελλαθειτε. γιατι εσεις δεν εχετε εναλλακτικη λυση ενω εμεις εχουμε. θα παμε μια βολτα θα μιλησουμε με μια φιλη θα ξεχαστουμε για λιγο...
παντως το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εινι δυσκολο και για τις δυο πλευρες απλα ο καθενας τραβαει το ζορι του με το δικο του τροπο. για αυτο και χρειαζετε τεραστια υπομονη και απο τις δυο πλευρες. ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα αλλα εγω αυτα αισθανομαι και τα λεω
φιλια και καλα ταξιδια σε ολους....

----------


## photinoula2

Αυτο ακριβως λεω και εγω...
τωρα καταλαβαινω πως ειναι..
εδω και 3 ωρες σκεφτομαι αν πρεπει να παρω τηλ στο βαπορι η οχι
τρελενομαι στη σκεψη οτι 2 μερες τωρα δεν εχουμε μιλησει..
αφου προχτες ρωτηα τη μαμα μου.. τοσο πολυ στεναχωριεσαι και ανησυχεις οταν φευγω?
σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...
τωρα ξερω πως ειναι. 
καλα ταξιδια σε ολους τους...

----------


## skatharaki

αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα. ξερεις τι σημαινει να ταξιδευει επι ενα μηνα για να φτασει σε λιμανι.. και να μιλας καθε 8 μερες και να παρακαλας να φτασει καλα. τα εχω περασει και εγω αλλα τωρα συνηθισα καπως. στην αρχη τρελλαινομουν. απο τοτε που ειμαστε μαζι τωρα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ταξιδευει. εγω δεν ηξερα απο αυτα εσυ τουλαχιστον ξερεις αρα μπορεις να καταλαβεις καλυτερα και την ψυχολογια του. ενω εγω μεχρι τωρα προσπαθω να κανω τον μαντη αλλες φορες με επιτυχια και αλλες οχι.
κουραγιο...

----------


## corazon

> Αυτο ακριβως λεω και εγω...
> τωρα καταλαβαινω πως ειναι..
> εδω και 3 ωρες σκεφτομαι αν πρεπει να παρω τηλ στο βαπορι η οχι
> τρελενομαι στη σκεψη οτι 2 μερες τωρα δεν εχουμε μιλησει..
> αφου προχτες ρωτηα τη μαμα μου.. τοσο πολυ στεναχωριεσαι και ανησυχεις οταν φευγω?
> σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...
> τωρα ξερω πως ειναι. 
> καλα ταξιδια σε ολους τους...



*Ειναι πραγματικα ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΟ !!!  Απο χθες θελω τοσο πολυ να τον ακουσω και να του πω κατι( ισως ασημαντο...) και δεν μπορω διοτι μου εχει ζητησει να μην παιρνω στο καραβι εκτος κιαν ειναι καμια μεγαλη αναγκη. Το εχω σεβαστει και ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω παρει αλλα ακομα κιαν δεν ειναι σοβαρο το προβλημα που μπορει να εχω ειναι αβασταχτο οταν το κρατας 2,3 μερες μεσα σου να σε τρωει...Μπορει να υπαρχει οικογενεια και φιλοι αλλα μονο εκεινος μπορει να με ηρεμει... κανεις αλλος. Και αναγκαζομαι να το κρατω μεσα μου...να κοιμαμαι μ'αυτο...να ξυπναω μ'αυτο μεχρι να με παρει... ενω τουλαχιστον εκεινος οποτε εχει αναγκη να με ακουσει πληκτρολογει το κινητο μου και με βρισκει... ο,τι ωρα και να ειναι, οπου και να ειμαι. 

Ελπιζω να μη σας κουρασα!!  
*

----------


## skatharaki

corazon 
εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε ολα. αυτο ειναι και μενα που με τρελλαινει. να θελω να του μιλησω και να μην μπορω. εχω και εγω το νουμερο αλλα δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε μεχρι τωρα απλα περιμενω ποτε θα με παρει.και το mail του πλοιου εχω αλλα επειδη το βλεπει ο καπετανιος δεν μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω και αυτο. απλα το εχω για ωρα αναγκης αν χρειαστω κατι. θα μπορουσα να γραφψ για ωρες σχετικα με τα συναισθηματα μου και το πως νιωθω αλλα δεν εχει νοημα... εδω ομως οταν μιλαω μαζι σας παιρνω μεγαλο κουραγιο γιατι ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου ουτε τρελλη με τοσα αγχη και αγωνιες που εχω. εδω ξερω οτι καποιος με καταλαβαινει απολυτα χωρις να χρειαζεται να εξηγω το πως και το γιατι. γιατι δυστυχως ολες στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε... 
αλλα εκεινο που με τρελλαινει και μενα ειναι οτι αυτος εχει την δυνατοτητα οποτε θελει να με βρισκει ενω εγω οχι. δεν ξερω αλλα ολο αυτο μου φαινεται εγωιστικο. και αν καμια φορα αργησει να παρει λεω πανω στα νευρα μου οτι οταν παρει δεν θα το σηκωσω. αλλα μολις χτυπαει το κινητο τα ξεχναω ολα και σκαω ενα χαμογελω σαν τις διαφημισεις με τις οδοντοκρεμες. ετσι ειναι ο ερωτας τι να κανουμε....

----------


## photinoula2

το θεμα με το τηλ του βαποριου δεν ειναι ο καπετανιος,
ο δικος μου ναυτικος ειναι καπετανιος.
δεν τιθεται θεμα ποιος θα απαντησει. εννοειται αυτος..
το προβλημα ειναι αλλο.
εχει τυχει να ειμαι 3 μηνες στο καραβι κ να εχει γινει ο υποπλοιαρχος
μαζι μου τουρκος.. με χωνει κ δουλευω ολη μερα. τοσο που δεν πηρα ουτε τη μανα μου για 10 μερες. καποια στιγμη πηρε η γυναικα γιατι 10 μερες κοντεψε
να σκασει!!
με φωναζουν λοιπον στη γεφυρα κ μου λενε η μαμα σου στο τηλεφωνο. 
η κακομοιρα δεν τα παει καλα και με τη διαφορα της ωρας κ στο πλοιο ηταν 9 και μιση το βραδυ.
απο την καμπινα μοθ η γεφυρα ηταν ενα οροφο απο πανω.
μεχρι να ανεβω αυτα τα 15-20 σκαλια απο το μυαλο μου περασαν ενα σωρο 
πραγματα.οτι κατι εγινε, οτι καποιοσ πεθανε, οτι ειναι αναγκη ρε αδερφε!!
τελικα το προβλημα ειναι η ανησυχια που μας προκαλουν αυτα τα τηλεφωνηματα. δν ειναι θεμα τακτ η φοβου ως προς τον καπετανιο...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Θέμα το έκανες ρε παιδί μου το τηλεφώνημα, 14 γραμμές, πλησιάζεις και τη Kapetanissa εσύ!! 
 :Razz: 
:lol:
 :Razz:

----------


## photinoula2

> Θέμα το έκανες ρε παιδί μου το τηλεφώνημα, 14 γραμμές, πλησιάζεις και τη Kapetanissa εσύ!! 
> 
> :lol:


τι φταιω εγω που ειμαι χυμαρωδης στο λογο μου?? 
παραπονα στους φιλολογους μας στο λυκειο... :Wink:

----------


## photinoula2

μου μετρας τις γραμμες?
αχαχαχαχαχ 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roger Rabbit

1ακου πως εχει το πραγμα..
2το θεμα με το τηλ του βαποριου δεν ειναι ο καπετανιος,
3ο δικος μου ναυτικος ειναι καπετανιος.
4δεν τιθεται θεμα ποιος θα απαντησει. εννοειται αυτος..
5το προβλημα ειναι αλλο.
6εχει τυχει να ειμαι 3 μηνες στο καραβι κ να εχει γινει ο υποπλοιαρχος
μαζι μου τουρκος.. με χωνει κ δουλευω ολη μερα. τοσο που δεν πηρα ουτε τη μανα μου για 10 6μερες. καποια στιγμη πηρε η γυναικα γιατι 10 
7μερες κοντεψε
8να σκασει!!
9με φωναζουν λοιπον στη γεφυρα κ μου λενε η μαμα σου στο τηλεφωνο. 
10η κακομοιρα δεν τα παει καλα και με τη διαφορα της ωρας κ στο πλοιο ηταν 9 και μιση το βραδυ.
11απο την καμπινα μοθ η γεφυρα ηταν ενα οροφο απο πανω.
12μεχρι να ανεβω αυτα τα 15-20 σκαλια απο το μυαλο μου περασαν ενα σωρο 
13πραγματα.οτι κατι εγινε, οτι καποιοσ πεθανε, οτι ειναι αναγκη ρε αδερφε!!
14τελικα το προβλημα ειναι η ανησυχια που μας προκαλουν αυτα τα τηλεφωνηματα. δν ειναι θεμα τακτ η φοβου ως προς τον καπετανιο...

Mε μπέρδεψες!! :Very Happy:

----------


## skatharaki

photinoula 2

και μενα με μπερδεψες. εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι θεμα ενοχλησης. δηλαδη οτι δεν ειναι σωστο καποιος να δεχεται συνεχεια τηλ στο καραβι και καλα εν ωρα εργασιας. ο φιλος μου ειναι υποπλοιαρχος οπως καταλαβαινεις εχει καποια θεση αλλα μου ειχε δωσει να καταλαβω οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να τον ενοχλω εν ωρα εργασιας. τελος παντων ευχαριστουμε για την διευκρινιση

----------


## xotiko

Καλησπερα!Ειμαι καινουρια εδω και προσπαθω να βρω ακρη.Χαιρομαι που επιτελους βρηκα κι αλλους με τον ιδιο καημο και πονο.Οχι πως περναει,μα οταν τον μοιραζεσαι με οσους ζουν το ιδιο,ειναι ανακουφιση.Εχω να πω πως η ποντοπορος ναυτιλια,για μενα ειναι η σκληροτερη,γιατι οι μηνες αναμονης του ανθρωπου σου ειναι πραγματικα ατελειωτοι και τα μικρα του ξεμπαρκα,δε φτανουν να τους αναπληρωσουν.Δεν το κρυβω οτι δουλευω μονο για να πληρωνω τα δορυφορικα τηλεφωνηματα.Κατι πρεπει,επιτελους να κανουν και γι αυτο οι τηλεφωνιες.Στο κατω κατω ειναι οι μονοι ανθρωποι που το εχου πραγματικα αναγκη το τηλεφωνημα απο την πατριδα.Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας.

----------


## corazon

> Καλησπερα!Ειμαι καινουρια εδω και προσπαθω να βρω ακρη.Χαιρομαι που επιτελους βρηκα κι αλλους με τον ιδιο καημο και πονο.Οχι πως περναει,μα οταν τον μοιραζεσαι με οσους ζουν το ιδιο,ειναι ανακουφιση.Εχω να πω πως η ποντοπορος ναυτιλια,για μενα ειναι η σκληροτερη,γιατι οι μηνες αναμονης του ανθρωπου σου ειναι πραγματικα ατελειωτοι και τα μικρα του ξεμπαρκα,δε φτανουν να τους αναπληρωσουν.Δεν το κρυβω οτι δουλευω μονο για να πληρωνω τα δορυφορικα τηλεφωνηματα.Κατι πρεπει,επιτελους να κανουν και γι αυτο οι τηλεφωνιες.Στο κατω κατω ειναι οι μονοι ανθρωποι που το εχου πραγματικα αναγκη το τηλεφωνημα απο την πατριδα.Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας.


*Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας xotiko!!!!!!!!!!  Υπομονη και δυναμη οπως κανουμε ολοι!!!!*

----------


## xotiko

Γεια σας!Μηπως ξερει κανεις καποιο site παρακολουθησης πλοιων (παγκοσμια) εκτος απο το Αis το οποιο εχει περιοχες που δεν καλυπτει?Μηνες το ψαχνω απεγνωσμενα σε ολα τα ξενα sites μα δε βρηκα κατι ικανοποιητικο.Ευχαριστω πολυ! :Surprised:

----------


## xotiko

> *Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας xotiko!!!!!!!!!!  Υπομονη και δυναμη οπως κανουμε ολοι!!!!*


Ευχαριστω για το θερμο καλωσορισμα corason!Καλα μπαρκα και καλυτερες επιστροφες σε ζεστες Ιθακες!

----------


## skatharaki

> Ευχαριστω για το θερμο καλωσορισμα corason!Καλα μπαρκα και καλυτερες επιστροφες σε ζεστες Ιθακες!


  καλως ηρθες χορτικο στην παρεα μας... καλο μηνα και υπομονη οπως ολες μας... και εγω το ΑΙΣ ξερω δεν γνωριζω καποιο αλλο δυστυχως

----------


## xotiko

> καλως ηρθες χορτικο στην παρεα μας... καλο μηνα και υπομονη οπως ολες μας... και εγω το ΑΙΣ ξερω δεν γνωριζω καποιο αλλο δυστυχως


Δεν πειραζει,κατι θα ανακαλυψω.Ειναι απιστευτο τι βρισκω ψαχνοντας.Το ψευδονυμο μου ειναι ξωτικο,επειδη τρυπωνω στο καραβι του παντα με καποιον τροπο,αορατη

----------


## opelmanos

> Γεια σας!Μηπως ξερει κανεις καποιο site παρακολουθησης πλοιων (παγκοσμια) εκτος απο το Αis το οποιο εχει περιοχες που δεν καλυπτει?Μηνες το ψαχνω απεγνωσμενα σε ολα τα ξενα sites μα δε βρηκα κατι ικανοποιητικο.Ευχαριστω πολυ!


Κατ αρχήν να σε καλωσορίσω και εγώ στην παρέα μας και σου εύχομαι καλό ταξίδι μέσα απ'αυτό το υπέροχο φόρουμ. :Very Happy: 
 Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι οτί όσο και αν έψαξα στο ίντερνετ δεν εντόπισα κάποιο άλλο site με την κάλυψη των πλοίων.Αυτά συνήθως προσπάθούν να τα καταργήσουν λόγω επικύνδυνων καταστάσεων(πειρατείες κ.α) ,πρέπει να ξέρεις οτί οι συσκευές ais συνήθως κλείνουν οταν τα πλοία βρίσκεται σε επικύνδινες περιοχές πειρατείας κυρίως στον Ινδικό για το ασφαλή διάπλου τους οπότε η καλυψη σε αυτά τα σημεία είναι περιορισμένη.

----------


## xotiko

> Κατ αρχήν να σε καλωσορίσω και εγώ στην παρέα μας και σου εύχομαι καλό ταξίδι μέσα απ'αυτό το υπέροχο φόρουμ.
>  Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι οτί όσο και αν έψαξα στο ίντερνετ δεν εντόπισα κάποιο άλλο site με την κάλυψη των πλοίων.Αυτά συνήθως προσπάθούν να τα καταργήσουν λόγω επικύνδυνων καταστάσεων(πειρατείες κ.α) ,πρέπει να ξέρεις οτί οι συσκευές ais συνήθως κλείνουν οταν τα πλοία βρίσκεται σε επικύνδινες περιοχές πειρατείας κυρίως στον Ινδικό για το ασφαλή διάπλου τους οπότε η καλυψη σε αυτά τα σημεία είναι περιορισμένη.


Eυχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα και τις πληροφοριες που ειχες την καλοσυνη να μου δωσεις.Εκει ακριβως βρισκεται τωρα ο καπετανιος μου,αλλα τωρα βρηκα πως υπαρχουν καποια σημεια που δινει η AIS αν και δεν τα εχει καταχωρημενα στο επισημο site της.Δεν ειναι πολλα,αλλα απο το ολοτελα...!Επισης,αν κατεβασει κανεις το vesseltracking της Google Earth,ειναι καπως καλυτερα αν και ειναι πολυ βαρυ προγραμμα

----------


## ελενη1991

Ξωτικό καλώς όρισες και από μένα.....Ελπίζω εδώ μέσα να σου κάνουμε καλή παρεούλα :Very Happy:

----------


## xotiko

Ευχαριστω για τη ζεστη σας υποδοχη.Ειναι παρηγορια να μοιραζεσαι τους ιδιους καημους!Ιδιαιτερα οταν για πολλους μηνες περιμενεις τον Οδυσσεα σου να γυρισει.Νιωθω κιολας πολυ λιγοτερο μονη.Σας ευχαριστω ολους!

----------


## corazon

*να'ξερες ποσο σε καταλαβαινω!!!
Και οχι μονο εγω, αλλα ολες μας εδω μεσα!!! 
Να'ξερες τι τραβαμε με την εταιρια... τη μια λενε οτι θα τον ξεμπαρκαρουν και την αλλη οχι... και σε 1 1/2 μηνα παντρευομαστε!!
Δε με νοιαζει να περιμενω τον ανθρωπο μου για παντα, η κοροιδια και το καψονι ομως ειναι αναπαντεχο!! Ουτε οι πρωτοι ειμαστε ουτε οι τελευταιοι που ετοιμαζομαστε να δημιουργησουμε ναυτικη οικογενεια αλλα δεν ειναι αδικο να σε ¨εμποδιζουν¨ γι'αυτο καποιοι που στην ουσια απο τους ναυτικος μας εξαρταται και το δικο τους καλο???
Νιωθω απιστευτα υπερηφανη που ο αντρας μου ειναι ναυτικος και ειμαι ετοιμη να τον στηριζω για ολη την ζωη μας αλλα και λιγο σεβασμος πια απο τους εφοπλιστες!!!! Λιγος σεβασμος!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω και συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασα!!!

( καλα τα ελεγε η olive στα αρχικα της μηνυματα!!!!!!!  )
*

----------


## xotiko

Αγαπητη φιλη!Καλο κουραγιο!Τα δυσκολα τωρα αρχιζουν δυστυχως.Δεκα χρονια ειμαι στην αναμονη κι εχω ζησει απιστευτες καταστασεις,πιστεψε με.Οι λιστες των πληρωματων ειναι τεραστιες,αλλα τα ικανα πληρωματα λιγα και οι εταιριες τα γνωριζουν καλα μια και εχουν παντου ρουφιανους να παιρνουν πληροφοριες για ολα.Αυτους που τους κανουν καλυτερα τη δουλεια τους,δεν τους αφηνουν ευκολα αν δεν τους ξεζουμισουν πρωτα,αλλα το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι αυτοι τουλαχιστον θα βρισκουν παντα δουλεια με το οικονομικο στριμωγμα που τραβανε παγκοσμια στο χωρο της ναυτιλιας,ιδιαιτερα μετα την επιθεση των κινεζων για την επικρατηση τους στο θαλασσιο εμποριο.Τα ελληνικα πληρωματα ξεμπαρκαρουν μονο σε συγκεκριμενα λιμανια κι οχι οποτε κι οπου θελουν.Ολα θα πανε καλα,πιστευω,και θα ειναι κοντα σου εγκαιρα για το γαμο.Καθε ευτυχια και στους δυο σας!Ως γυναικα,σου ευχομαι να σου δινει ο Θεος κουραγιο κι ατελειωτη αγαπη,γιατι θα τα χρειαστεις και τα δυο περισσοτερο απο τις στεριανες φιλες σου.Ειμαστε μια αλλιωτικη καστα εμεις,εντελως αλλιωτικη.Στο μελλον θα εχουμε πολλα να λεμε.Θα τα ξαναπουμε ,μικρη μου!

----------


## ελενη1991

Εμένα έκανε 1 μήνα παραπάνω από το κανονικό και μου είχε στρίψει.......Κουράγιο σε όλες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xotiko

Το " κανονικο " σε ποσους μηνες αναμονης το προσδιοριζεις?Εξι,επτα?Γιατι μετα τους εξι γινεται απανθρωπο και για τους δυο.νομιζω.Για μενα το πιο δυσκολο ειναι η αγωνια που περναω με τις φουρτουνες του και τους πειρατες και τις βλαβες στο καραβι καταμεσης στον ωκεανο με την τροπικη καταιγιδα σε αποσταση αναπνοης.Λεω " ας ερθει γερος κι ας περιμενω αλλο τοσο αν χρειαστει ".Ευτυχως σε καποια λιμανια εχει skype και τον βλεπω ζωντανα να παιρνω κουραγιο.Οσο κι αν δεν το θελουμε και η δικη μας ζωη ειναι η θαλασσα.Ειμαστε περισσοτερο θαλασσινες παρα στεριανες.Γι αυτο λεω αλλη καστα εμεις. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## ελενη1991

Καλά εννοείται......Πάνω από όλα η υγεία!Η σύμβαση στα φορτιγά είναι 7μηνη.Ενώ στα γκαζάδικα 6μηνη.Για μένα η σύμβαση θα έπρεπε να είναι το πολύ 5μηνη αλλά ποιός με ακούει εμένα! :Sad:

----------


## xotiko

Κατ αρχην,στον ενικο,σε παρακαλω.Μπορει να ειμαι μεγαλυτερη σου,αλλα με καποιον τροπο ειμαστε οικογενεια.Οσο για τις συμβασεις,για μενα το ανθρωπινο θα ηταν τεσσερα-τεσσερα.Τεσσερις μηνες μεσα κι αλλους τοσους εξω.Οσο κι αν φωναξουμε ομως εμεις η οι αντρες μας,κανεις δε θα μας ακουσει γιατι ειμαστε ολοι ομηροι των πιο σλκηρων πειρατων της θαλασσας,με λυτρα τη ζωη μας την ιδια.Αυτο δε σημαινει πως θα πρεπει να το βουλωσουμε και να σκυψουμε.Πρεπει να μαθουν οι εταιριες οτι " φυσαν αερηδες δυνατοι στις θαλασσες " κι αν αγριεψουν καποτε,θα τους παρουν και θα τους σηκωσουν ολους.Κατανοητες οι δικαιολογιες και τα θελω τους,αλλα οι αντρες μας ΔΙΑΚΙΝΟΥΝ τα εμπορευματα,δεν ειναι οι ιδιοι εμπορευμα κανενος!Δυο πραγματα στη ζωη δε χαριζονται αλλα κερδιζονται.Ο σεβασμος και η αγαπη!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κατ αρχην,στον ενικο,σε παρακαλω.Μπορει να ειμαι μεγαλυτερη σου,αλλα με καποιον τροπο ειμαστε οικογενεια.Οσο για τις συμβασεις,για μενα το ανθρωπινο θα ηταν τεσσερα-τεσσερα.Τεσσερις μηνες μεσα κι αλλους τοσους εξω.Οσο κι αν φωναξουμε ομως εμεις η οι αντρες μας,κανεις δε θα μας ακουσει γιατι ειμαστε ολοι ομηροι των πιο σλκηρων πειρατων της θαλασσας,με λυτρα τη ζωη μας την ιδια.Αυτο δε σημαινει πως θα πρεπει να το βουλωσουμε και να σκυψουμε.Πρεπει να μαθουν οι εταιριες οτι " φυσαν αερηδες δυνατοι στις θαλασσες " κι αν αγριεψουν καποτε,θα τους παρουν και θα τους σηκωσουν ολους.Κατανοητες οι δικαιολογιες και τα θελω τους,αλλα οι αντρες μας ΔΙΑΚΙΝΟΥΝ τα εμπορευματα,δεν ειναι οι ιδιοι εμπορευμα κανενος!Δυο πραγματα στη ζωη δε χαριζονται αλλα κερδιζονται.Ο σεβασμος και η αγαπη!


Στο οτι ειναι 6μηνες οι συμβασεις δεν φταινε οι εταιριες,ειχε γινει πιο παλια προταση για 4μηνες αλλα δεν δεχτηκαν οι ιδιοι οι ναυτικοι,για το λογο οτι ηθελαν να μαζευουν γρηγορα υπηρεσια,ενω αμα ηταν 4μηνες θα τους πηγαινε παραπισω,οποτε εμεις οι ιδιοι το αποριψαμε...

----------


## skatharaki

καλημερα και απο μενα
κατα την γνωμη μου εχετε ολοι δικιο ειναι απανθρωπο να θες να δεις τον ανθρωπο σου και να μην μπορεις. αλλα απο την αλλη πιστευω οτι αυτο δεν προκειται να αλλαξει. παντα ετσι θα ειναι οι συνθηκες του συγκεκριμενου επαγγελματος... εξαλλου ολες πριν ερθουμε αντιμετωπες με την συγκεκριμενη κατασταση ολα αυτα τα γνωριζαμε αλλα δεν επιλεξαμε να φυγουμε και να παμε στα σιγουρα να βρουμε εναν στεριανο...αντιθετα μειναμε εδω στη θαλασσα και στις δυσκολιες της γιατι πολυ απλα αγαπησαμε τον συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο και εχουμε επιλεξει να ειμαστε μαζι του. δυσκολο δεν λεω  ειδικα σε περιπτωσεις σαν της corazon που ετοιμαζεται να παντρευτει και δεν ξερει ποτε θα ερθει ο ανθρωπος της. ομως η καρδια δεν κοιταει συμφεροντα χτυπαει μονο για αυτον που αγαπαει. αρα εν γνωση μας εχουμε μπλεχτει σε αυτη την απανθρωπη και δυσκολη κατασταση. εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω τα κοτσια να φυγω και να παω στα σιγουρα μου φαινεται πιο δυσκολο να συμβιβαστω με καποιον μονο και μονο για να ειναι ολα πιο ευκολα. το ιδιο φανταζομαι θα αισθανεστε και ολες εσεις που ειστε εδω και μιλαμε. αρα το μονο που μας μενει ειναι η υπομονη. ειναι ομως φορες που θελεις να ξεσπασεις να φωναξεις και να πεις αυτα που νιωθεις να ηρεμησεις. και οταν φωναξεις και ηρεμησεις θα εισαι ετοιμη παλι με νεα κουραγια για να αντιμετωπισεις τις επομενες συσκολιες...

----------


## xotiko

> Στο οτι ειναι 6μηνες οι συμβασεις δεν φταινε οι εταιριες,ειχε γινει πιο παλια προταση για 4μηνες αλλα δεν δεχτηκαν οι ιδιοι οι ναυτικοι,για το λογο οτι ηθελαν να μαζευουν γρηγορα υπηρεσια,ενω αμα ηταν 4μηνες θα τους πηγαινε παραπισω,οποτε εμεις οι ιδιοι το αποριψαμε...


Ευχαριστω για την εγκυρη ενημερωση,αγαπητε!Μηπως ξερεις,σν καποιος το ζητησει σημερα ,θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει τετραμηνο η δεν εχει αυτο το δικαιωμα?Θα με υποχρεωνες αν μου απαντουσες!Ευχαριστω

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ευχαριστω για την εγκυρη ενημερωση,αγαπητε!Μηπως ξερεις,σν καποιος το ζητησει σημερα ,θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει τετραμηνο η δεν εχει αυτο το δικαιωμα?Θα με υποχρεωνες αν μου απαντουσες!Ευχαριστω


Οι συμβασεις ειναι 6μηνες για ολους,δεν μπορει καποιος να αποτελεσει εξαιρεση και να υπογραψει συμβαση με λιγοτερους μηνες.....

----------


## xotiko

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!Αν και το βρισκω πολυ δυσκολο ως γυναικα,το εξαμηνο τι αλλο να κανω?Υπομονη,οπως τοσα χρονια!Πολυ ευγενικο που μου απαντησες αμεσως.Να εισαι καλα!

----------


## corazon

*Kαλησπερα αγαπητοι μου φιλοι!!!!!!!*

*Καταρχην ας ξεκινησω με τα καλα νεα!!!!  Ο αντρας μου την Κυριακη θα βρισκεται Ελλαδα και περα απο την απεριγραπτη χαρα μου θα αρχισω παλι να κοιμαμαι!!  Εγω απ'τη μερια μου θελω να πω το εξης...  τωρα που περνουσα αυτες τις δυσκολες ωρες¨ θα βγει?..δε θα βγει?..¨ πολλοι μου ελεγαν ¨τα ηξερες αυτα. τωρα κανε υπομονη!!!¨ Προσωπικα με εριξε και με ριχνει πολυ αυτη η ¨ατακα¨ !! Τι σημαινει τα ηξερα???  Δηλαδη επειδη δεχτηκα να μοιρασω την υπολοιπη ζωη μου με αυτον τον αντρα που λατρευω σημαινει οτι δε θα μου λειπει? οτι δε θα ανησυχω? οτι δε θα τρελαινομαι αν κουραζεται ή αν εχει ασχημες θαλασσες? οτι δε θα λαχταραω να ερθει συντομα παλι κοντα μου? οτι σαν ανθρωπος κιεγω δε θα νιωσω αδυναμη καποιες στιγμες????  Εγω οπως και προανεφερα σε αλλο ποστ, επελεξα αυτον τον ανθρωπο. οχι τη δουλεια!! Αλλα τον αγαπαω τοσο που θα κανω υπομονη να ζω μονη...να φερω στο κοσμο παιδια μονη...να τα μεγαλωνω μονη κλπ!!!  Και δε το θεωρω πια και κατι τρομερο σαν αλλες που το ακουνε και γουρλωνουν τα ματια και απορουν πως την παλευω με αντρα ναυτικο!! Αλλα ειπαμε.... αλλοιμονο αν δεν ειχαμε και στιγμες αδυναμιας και στιγμες αγωνιας...και στιγμες στεναχωριας για τον ανθρωπο μας που λειπει!!!* 
*Και εγω προσωπικα 100000000 φορες με τον ναυτικο μου και γεματη στη ζωη, παρα με τον οποιοδηποτε Χ και αδεια....*

*Το ξωτικο και το σκαθαρακι μιλανε πολυ ωριμα και χωρις να κοιταω ηλικιες, μακαρι πολλες γυναικες να ειχαν το ηθος και τη δυναμη που εχουν αυτες και αλλες παρα μα παρα πολλες κοπελες απο εδω μεσα( εχω συναναστραφει διαδικτυακα με πολλες !!)*

*Δυστυχως ομως καλο μου ξωτικο, οι 6-7 μηνες ειναι ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΙ!!! Μακαρι να γινοταν αυτο που γινεται σε αλλες χωρες 4-4 ή 3-3 αλλα ετσι εχει η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα. Και οπως ειπε και ο Μαστροπαναγος ισως ειναι καλυτερα και για τους ναυτικους μας. Αλλα τουλαχιστον να μεναμε εκει! στους 6-7 μηνες και οχι παραπανω!!*
*Τα προηγουμενα χρονια εκανε την παραιτηση του στο 7μηνο και τον εβγαζαν στο 10μηνο ή 11μηνο!! Δε μιλουσε...δε μιλουσα...  Τωρα αν μη τι αλλο ειχαμε και εναν σοβαρο λογο. ειναι ηδη 8 μηνες μεσα και σε 1 1/2 παντρευομαστε. Λυπαμαι που θα το πω αλλα η εταιρια μου εδωσε την εντυπωση οτι δεν εγινε και τιποτα να τον αναβαλουμε!!!! Αν θελουν τους ναυτικους στα καραβια τους να σκεφτονται ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ και λιγο τον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα!!! Ακομα και οι μηχανες χρεαζονται ανθρωπους.αλλιως θα πηγαιναν μονες τους!!!!!!!*

*Συγγνωμη που σας κουρασα!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ευχαριστω ολες τις γυναικες που με στηριξαν αυτη τη στιγμη αγωνιας!!*

----------


## xotiko

Δε φανταζεσαι ποσο χαρηκα για τα νεα σου,καλη μου!Ειναι σαν να τα πηρα εγω,πιστεψε με.Το χαμογελο της νυφουλας θα ειναι απολυτα αληθινο στο προσωπο σου κι αυτο το καταλαβαινουμε πολυ καλα ολες.Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ζησεις μια ζωη πιο ευτυχισμενη απο πολλες πολλες στεριανες που αγαπουν χλιαρα και στην πρωτη δυσκολια τα παρατανε.Και σενα η αυτυχια σου ανηκει δικαιωματικα γιατι την πληρωνεις με αφανταστη αγαπη.Προσυπογραφω σε ΟΛΑ οσα λες για τον πονο και την ανεκτιμητη λαχταρα να λατρευεις θαλασσοπουλι.Ποσο σε νιωθω,μικρη μου!Θα κανεις μια ευτυχισμενη οικογενεια γιατι εχεις τη δυναμη και την αγαπη που χρειαζεται γι αυτο.Με το καλο να τον δεχτεις και να ζησεις καθε λεπτο το ονειρο!

----------


## mastropanagos

Εφοσον ενας ναυτικος παντρευτει εχει καθε δικαιωμα να παρει μαζι του ταξιδι και τη γυναικα του,οποτε κοριτσια μπορειτε να μη περιμενετε ενα ολοκληρο εξαμηνο πισω και να περιμενετε,μπορειτε να πατε και μαζι καποιες φορες...

----------


## xotiko

Το ξερω,θαλασσινε μου αυτο.μα υπαρχουν και οι δυστυχισμενες που δεν μπορουν να τον παντρευτουν για λογους που δεν εχουν να κανουν με τους δυο τους,δυστυχως.Αν μπορουσα,θα ημουν αληθινα ευτυχισμενη να ριξω στη θαλασσα τη διευθυντικη καριερα μου εικοσι χρονων και να μη φυγω καθολου απο τα καραβια του.Δε με φοβιζει τιποτα κοντα του,με φοβιζει η ζωη μακρια του.Μα την αληθεια θα το εκανα χωρις δευτερη σκεψη.Αλλα,βλεπεις,υπαρχει αυτο το " γυναικα του "!Βρε ας με επαιρναν εστω και σαν φιλιππινεζο μουτσο!

----------


## corazon

> Δε φανταζεσαι ποσο χαρηκα για τα νεα σου,καλη μου!Ειναι σαν να τα πηρα εγω,πιστεψε με.Το χαμογελο της νυφουλας θα ειναι απολυτα αληθινο στο προσωπο σου κι αυτο το καταλαβαινουμε πολυ καλα ολες.Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ζησεις μια ζωη πιο ευτυχισμενη απο πολλες πολλες στεριανες που αγαπουν χλιαρα και στην πρωτη δυσκολια τα παρατανε.Και σενα η αυτυχια σου ανηκει δικαιωματικα γιατι την πληρωνεις με αφανταστη αγαπη.Προσυπογραφω σε ΟΛΑ οσα λες για τον πονο και την ανεκτιμητη λαχταρα να λατρευεις θαλασσοπουλι.Ποσο σε νιωθω,μικρη μου!Θα κανεις μια ευτυχισμενη οικογενεια γιατι εχεις τη δυναμη και την αγαπη που χρειαζεται γι αυτο.Με το καλο να τον δεχτεις και να ζησεις καθε λεπτο το ονειρο!


*Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκο μου ξωτικο!!!! Το ξερω πως με νιωθεις γιατι κιεγω ετσι θα ενιωθα στη θεση σου!!!  Δε σου κρυβω ομως οτι μεσα στην μεγαλη χαρα μου σκεφτομουν και αυτον τον ανθρωπο που θα παρει τη θεση του...  Καποια αλλη γυναικα ισως πονεσει που της φευγει ο καλος της λιγο πιο ¨νωρις¨ ισως απ'οσο περιμενε...  Καποιοι ισως με χαρακτηρισουν αρκετα μελοδραματικη αλλα δυστυχως η ευτυχως σε κατι τετοια με πιανει ενας ηλιθιος μαζοχισμος!! Μεσα στη χαρα που ερχεται ο αντρας μου, σκεφτομαι και τον αλλον που μπαινει...  Αλλα αυτη ειναι η ζωη τους!!!!! Πρεπει να το συνηθισω δε λεω, αλλα τους ποναω ολους!!!!!! Δυναμη και κουραγιο σε ολους και ολες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## corazon

> Εφοσον ενας ναυτικος παντρευτει εχει καθε δικαιωμα να παρει μαζι του ταξιδι και τη γυναικα του,οποτε κοριτσια μπορειτε να μη περιμενετε ενα ολοκληρο εξαμηνο πισω και να περιμενετε,μπορειτε να πατε και μαζι καποιες φορες...



*Μαστροπαναγο μου, αυτο ειναι το μονο παρηγορο σε ολη την υποθεση!!!!!!!  Τον ερχομενο Νοεμβριο θα παω να τον βρω για 2 μηνακια πρωτα ο Θεος!!!  Το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω εχω ενα τεραστιο προβλημα φοβου... Και οχι φυσικα με τα πλοια( γιατι σα νησιωτισσα ειμαι λιγακι μαθημενη στη θαλασσα) αλλα με τα αεροπλανα!!!!!!!  Οσο σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να χρειαστει να παω καμια Αυστραλια η Αμερικη χανω τη γη!!! Αλλα χαλαλι του!!!!!!!!   Για τον ερωτα μου θα τα κανω ολα!!!!

Μια ασχετη ερωτηση...  το ¨μαστρο¨ το κολλανε στους αξιωματικους μηχανης ή σε ολους τους ναυτικους???  
*

----------


## ελενη1991

Αρχικά καλησπέρα.Διάβασα και ξαναδιάβασα τα τελευταία θέματα και πραγματικά συγκινούμε με τις κοπέλες που έχουν τόση δύναμη μέσα τους.Corazon θέλω να σου πω συγχαρητήρια για το γάμο σου και χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που θα γυρίσει ο άντρας σου....Εγώ και μόνο στη σκέψη ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μεγαλώσω παιδιά μόνη ή να παντρευτώ ναυτικο με πιάνει κρύος ιδρώτας!Δε λέω και γω έχω πολλά συναισθήματα για το αγόρι μου αλλά όχι μέχρι εκεί....Οσο για αυτό που είπες ότι λυπάσαι για αυτόν που θα πάει να αντικαταστήσει τον άντρα σου ακρίβως τα ίδια αισθήματα είχα και γω.Τον λυπήθηκα πολύ αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο λυπήθηκα τους δικούς του.Και μη λες ότι μας κουράζεις εμένα μου αρέσει να διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις όσο μεγάλα και αν είναι.

Καλά ΕΛΕΟΣ έτσι...Νευριάζω πάρα πολύ!Οι ναυτικοί δε θέλουν να βλέπουν την οικογένεια τους??Οι 7 και οι 8 μήνες για αυτούς δεν είναι μαρτύριο??Τι πάει να πει θέλουν να συμπληρώσουν υπηρεσία??Εγώ αυτά δε τα καταλαβαίνω με τίποτα!Εγώ με τον ¨ναυτικό μου¨ λέμε αμαν να μειωθεί η σύμβαση και οι άλλοι δε θέλουν???Αν μειωθεί η σύμβαση για καλό θα είναι!Τόσο μαζοχισμός πια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skatharaki

αγαπημένη μου corazon,

συγχαρητηρια και παλι συγχαρητηρια για την επιστροφή του καλού σου με το καλο να ερθει επιτελους !!! :Razz: 
χαρηκα παρα πολυ με τα νεα σου πραγματικα. αφου ΄πηρα κουραγιο και μονο να σκεφτομαι την στιγμη που θα σφιξω στην αγκαλια μου τον δικο μου ναυτικο. αν και κατι μου λεει οτι και εγω τα ιδια θα τραβηξω. η συμβαση του τελειωνει τελοσ ιουνιου. αλλα ποιος τρελλος θα αφησει καλοκαιριατικα την ελλαδα για να παει να κλειστει σε καραβι ? τελος παντων θα δουμε... συγχαρητηρια και παλι η ωρα η καλη. και να του πεις να σε προσεχει γιατι θα εχει να κανει μαζι μας.... χαχαχα !!!!

----------


## skatharaki

> αγαπημένη μου corazon,
> 
> συγχαρητηρια και παλι συγχαρητηρια για την επιστροφή του καλού σου με το καλο να ερθει επιτελους !!!
> χαρηκα παρα πολυ με τα νεα σου πραγματικα. αφου ΄πηρα κουραγιο και μονο να σκεφτομαι την στιγμη που θα σφιξω στην αγκαλια μου τον δικο μου ναυτικο. αν και κατι μου λεει οτι και εγω τα ιδια θα τραβηξω. η συμβαση του τελειωνει τελοσ ιουνιου. αλλα ποιος τρελλος θα αφησει καλοκαιριατικα την ελλαδα για να παει να κλειστει σε καραβι ? τελος παντων θα δουμε... συγχαρητηρια και παλι η ωρα η καλη. και να του πεις να σε προσεχει γιατι θα εχει να κανει μαζι μας.... χαχαχα !!!!


 
_Στο οτι ειναι 6μηνες οι συμβασεις δεν φταινε οι εταιριες,ειχε γινει πιο παλια προταση για 4μηνες αλλα δεν δεχτηκαν οι ιδιοι οι ναυτικοι,για το λογο οτι ηθελαν να μαζευουν γρηγορα υπηρεσια,ενω αμα ηταν 4μηνες θα τους πηγαινε παραπισω,οποτε εμεις οι ιδιοι το αποριψαμε..._


_μαστροπαναγο θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι η οποιος αλλος ξερει ας απαντησει._
_ποσο παραπανω απο την ληξη της συμβασης μπορει να περιμενει ο ναυτικος να βρεθει ο αντικαταστατης του ? το πιο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα που εχει συμβει να περιμενει καποιος ποιο ειναι ? υπαρχει καποιο οριο πχ το πολυ ενα μηνα η δεν υπαρχουν ορια σε αυτη την αναμονη ?_
_ευχαριστω_

----------


## corazon

> αγαπημένη μου corazon,
> 
> συγχαρητηρια και παλι συγχαρητηρια για την επιστροφή του καλού σου με το καλο να ερθει επιτελους !!!
> χαρηκα παρα πολυ με τα νεα σου πραγματικα. αφου ΄πηρα κουραγιο και μονο να σκεφτομαι την στιγμη που θα σφιξω στην αγκαλια μου τον δικο μου ναυτικο. αν και κατι μου λεει οτι και εγω τα ιδια θα τραβηξω. η συμβαση του τελειωνει τελοσ ιουνιου. αλλα ποιος τρελλος θα αφησει καλοκαιριατικα την ελλαδα για να παει να κλειστει σε καραβι ? τελος παντων θα δουμε... συγχαρητηρια και παλι η ωρα η καλη. και να του πεις να σε προσεχει γιατι θα εχει να κανει μαζι μας.... χαχαχα !!!!


 
*χαχαχα!!!  Καλο!!!!!  Τωρα που θα βγει θα γραφτει κιαυτος στο ναυτιλια, γιατι χαρηκε πολυ που υπαρχει ενα σαιτ οχι μονο για ανταλλαγη αποψεων αλλα και ενημερωσης σε θεματα που τον ενδιαφερουν πολυ!!!  Ειδες??? Εκεινοι ειναι ναυτικοι αλλα εμεις γινομαστε πολυ πιο δραστηριες ωρες ωρες και τους ενημερωνουμε για πραγματα που δεν γνωριζουν!!!!*
*Ευχαριστω πολυ κοπελα μου για τα καλα σου λογια και τις ευχουλες σου! Ευχομαι μεσα απο τα βαθηηηηηηη της καρδιας μου και σε σενα παντα υγεια, αγαπη και ερωτα με τον αγαπημενο σου ναυτικο!!!  Η οικογενεια δημιουργειται απο δυνατη αγαπη και οχι απο μια απλη συμβιωση μιας μαμας κιενος μπαμπα!!!  Ειμαστε ολες δυνατες και ενωμενες!!!!!  Και οι αντρες μας το ιδιο!!!! * 
*Εγω εχω και μια δευτερη οικογενεια πια... ολους εσας και θα ειμαι για πολλα πολλα χρονια εδω! Να σας στηριζω και να με στηριζετε!!!! *

----------


## corazon

> _Στο οτι ειναι 6μηνες οι συμβασεις δεν φταινε οι εταιριες,ειχε γινει πιο παλια προταση για 4μηνες αλλα δεν δεχτηκαν οι ιδιοι οι ναυτικοι,για το λογο οτι ηθελαν να μαζευουν γρηγορα υπηρεσια,ενω αμα ηταν 4μηνες θα τους πηγαινε παραπισω,οποτε εμεις οι ιδιοι το αποριψαμε..._
> 
> 
> _μαστροπαναγο θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι η οποιος αλλος ξερει ας απαντησει._
> _ποσο παραπανω απο την ληξη της συμβασης μπορει να περιμενει ο ναυτικος να βρεθει ο αντικαταστατης του ? το πιο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα που εχει συμβει να περιμενει καποιος ποιο ειναι ? υπαρχει καποιο οριο πχ το πολυ ενα μηνα η δεν υπαρχουν ορια σε αυτη την αναμονη ?_
> _ευχαριστω_


 
*Δυστυχως σκαθαρακι μου, μπορει να ειναι μεγαλο το διαστημα αναμονης μετα τη ληξη...  Αν δε βρεθει αντικαταστατης αμεσα μπορει να ειναι μεγαλο!! Ο καλος μου εχεις 7 μηνες συμβασεις και εννοειται οτι δεν εχει βγει ποτε στην ωρα του. Παντα καθοταν 9, 10 ή και 11 μηνες μεσα!!! Τωρα ομως ειναι ο γαμος και επρεπε να ζαλισουμε σε εκνευριστικο σημειο την εταιρια για να τον βγαλουν!! Και σκεψου οτι τωρα ηταν ηδη μεσα 8 μηνες!!! Το επομενο λιμανι που θα επιαναν ηταν η Αργεντινη και θα καθυστερουσε παρα πολυ να ερθει γιαυτο και αγχωθηκαμε αν θα τον βγαλουν ή οχι!!! Αλλιως θα επρεπε να αναβαλουμε το γαμο μας ή να παω εγω στο καραβι να μας παντρεψει ο καπετανιος!!!!! Οπως ειπε η εταιρια!!!! Αν εχετε το Θεο σας!!!!!! Αυτο μας ειπαν!!!! Και μετα εψαχνα ντουβαρι να χτυπησω το κεφαλι μου απ'αυτα που ακουγα!!!!*
*Εγω αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει και θα ηταν καλο να μας πουν οι ιδιοι οι ναυτικοι ειναι γιατι δεν βρισκονται αντικαταστατες ????  Δε θελουν οι εταιριες να τους βγαζουν και γι'αυτο το καθυστερουν?? Αν βλεπουν τα νεα παιδια (που θελουν να εργαστουν στη θαλασσα) ολα αυτα τα προβληματα ξεμπαρκου πως να μην εχουμε ελλειψεις ελληνων ναυτικων πλεον?!*

*Τελος, σ'αυτο που ειπες για το ποιος θα βρεθει να τον αντικαταστησει τον καλο σου το καλοκαιρι, μην απογοητευεσαι!!! Ολο και καποιος σαν τον δικο μου θα βρεθει που εχει να κανει καλοκαιρινες διακοπες περιπου 5 χρονια!!! Ολο τον Ιουνιο μπαρκαρει!!*
*Μην αγχωνεσαι και θα σου'ρθει και θα περασετε τελεια!!!!*

----------


## ελενη1991

Χρόνια πολλά,Χριστός ανέστη!Υγεία και ήρεμες θάλασσες για τους ναυτικούς μας......

----------


## xotiko

XΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!Οι θαλασσινοι μας κι εμεις ξερουμε καλα πως μετα απο το Γολγοθα ακολουθει η πιο λαμπρη Ανασταση.Ευχομαι σε ολες τις γυναικες των ναυτικων να κρατουν σφιχτα στην αγκαλια τους παντα το δικο τους αναστασιμο φως,δυνατι και λαμπερο!Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ειναι αυτη που γαληνευει ολες τις θαλασσες του κοσμου!

----------


## corazon

*Χρονια πολλα και Χριστος Ανεστη σε ολες και ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Υγεια και φωτιση σε ολους τους ναυτικους μας και δυναμη στις γυναικες τους!!!! *

----------


## xotiko

Χρονια Πολλα,κι εσενα καλη μου.Πες μας για το γαμο σου νεα σε παρακαλω!Εγινε κιολας?Να ευχηθουμε?Ηρθε με το καλο ο αγαπημενος σου αντρας?Πες μας τα ευχαριστα σου!Χαιρομαι που γυρισες στην παρεα μας.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους...
Αλλοι έρχονται και άλλοι φεύγουν. Εμένα ο άντρας μου έφυγε σήμερα... :Sad: 
Corazon καλώς τον δέχτηκες!

----------


## xotiko

Κουραγιο,καλη μου Ωκυρροη.Να ξερεις πως ειμαστε κοντα σου.Μπορεις να μοιραζεσαι τις αγωνιες σου και τη λαχταρα της προσμονης μαζι μας.Με το καλο να περασει ο καιρος και να φτασει γρηγορα η μερα του γυρισμου του.Εγω ακομα περιμενω και ειμαι στη μεση της αναμονης.

----------


## ελενη1991

Κορίτσια υπομονή!!!!!Ολες τα έχουμε περάσει!Θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα είναι πάλι μέσα στην αγκαλιά σας!Ηρεμες θάλασσες να έχουν και όλα θα περάσουν!

----------


## tommy

Μάλιστα...!! Έχει ανοιχτεί και τέτοιο θέμα στο forum; Δεν το ήξερα...!! Λοιπόν... εγώ έχω σκοπό να κάνω το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα και ένα από τα πράγματα που σκέφτομαι πάρα πολύ είναι το θέμα της οικογένειας, αλλά πιστεύω ότι εξίσου το σκέφτεται και μία κοπέλα που μένει πίσω και περιμένει σαν την Πηνελόπη και τονίζω... σαν την ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, διότι αυτή είναι η θυσία και το σωστό παράδειγμα...!! Να περιμένει η οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα ναυτικού σαν την Πηνελόπη, γιατί μόνο να φανταστούμε τις δυσκολίες που τραβάνε όλοι οι ναυτικοί... μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε και το άγχος - φοβία που έχει ο κάθε άντρας ναυτικός (αν και μερικοί δεν το παραδέχονται...! Μόνο η καρδούλα τους το ξέρει) που θαλασσοπνίγεται... αν θα γυρίσει σπίτι του και ακούσει τους γνωστούς αναστεναγμούς ηδονής από την πόρτα εισόδου και όσο μπαίνει πιο μέσα να τους ακούει πιο έντονα...;! Πιστεύω ότι όλες οι γυναίκες ναυτικών πρέπει να το σκεφτούν πάρα πολύ καλά αν θα μπορέσουν να ακολουθήσουν σε αυτόν τον πολύ δύσκολο δρόμο τον άντρα τους, γιατί καλός ο έρωτας, καλό το πάθος, καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά αυτό το επάγγελμα χρειάζεται ΑΓΑΠΗ και ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ από την γυναίκα που περιμένει τον άντρα της, γιατί αλλιώς θα είναι άλλη μία περίπτωση από τις πάρα πολλές που οι άντρες τους χαροπαλεύουν (χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ υπερβολικός με την συγκεκριμένη λέξη, αλλά η θάλασσα είναι ένας καθημερινός αγώνας) και εκείνες προσπαθούν να βρουν τον οποιοδήποτε για να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν ως προσωρινό sex toy τους μέχρι να επιστρέψει ''η μεγάλη τους αγάπη'' από την θάλασσα!!

¶ρα... όποια νομίζει ότι είναι έτοιμη να περιμένει τόσους μήνες έναν ναυτικό... ας το ξανασκεφτεί πολλές φορές!! Είναι σκληρό το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού, αλλά αν ξέρεις ότι πίσω σε περιμένει μία πιστή γυναίκα - στήριγμα... γίνεται πιο προσιτό σαν επάγγελμα και έχεις μεγαλύτερο κίνητρο να πετύχεις για τον εαυτό σου και για την οικογένειά σου.

Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασε το μεγάλο κείμενο ενός 17χρονου που δεν είναι καν δόκιμος αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά έχει σκοπό να γίνει και ξέρει τι θα ήθελε να τον περιμένει πίσω!! :Wink:

----------


## xotiko

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας,μικρε!Εδω θα νιωσεις σαν να βρηκες μια ακομα οικογενεια.Και σαν μαμα σου εχω να σου πω οτι οι γυναικες των ναυτικων εχουν φοβερη αγαπη και δυναμη,τοση που να στεκονται επαξια στο πλευρο των αντρων τους και να κρατουν με σεβασμο και περηφανια τον τιτλο της καπετανισσας.Μονο,μετρα τις δικες σου δυναμεις καλα,αν θελεις να γινεις ρνα πλασμα της θαλασσας,γιατι εκτος απο τα κοτσια που χρειαζεται και δε συγκρινονται με τιποτα απο οσα ξερεις,χρειαζεται να παλευεις περισσοτερο με τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο,αν θελεις πραγματικα να δημιουργησεις μια χαρουμενη κι ευλογημενη οικογενεια.Θα πρεπει να δειξεις κι εσυ τον ιδιο σεβασμο κι αγαπη στη συντροφο σου,ξεπερνωντας τις αναγκες και συχνα τα ορια σου.Συγγνωμη για το συμβουλευτικο υφος,μα τα χρονια "προυπηρεσιας" μου ως γυναικας καπετανιου,ισως το δικαιολογουν και σου λενε κατι.Δεκαπεντε χρονια στην αγωνια,την προσευχη και την αρμυρα μεσα απο το συντροφο μου!Καλως ηρθες!

----------


## tommy

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα. Καλώς σας βρήκα κιόλας!! :Very Happy: 
Εννοείται πως εδώ ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να βρει μία πολύ καλή παρέα για να θέσει τους προβληματισμούς του και να εκθέσει τις απόψεις του.

Λοιπόν... σίγουρα οι ''μελλοντικοί'' ναυτικοί πρέπει να μετρήσουν διπλά τις δυνάμεις τους για αυτό που θα πάνε να κάνουν, αλλά έδωσα βαρύτητα στις γυναίκες, γιατί πρώτον για αυτό συζητάγατε, δεύτερον το συγκεκριμένο topic το έχετε πάρει αποκλειστικότητα από τους άντρες του forum (χεχε) και τρίτον μιλάμε κυρίως για τις σκέψεις των ναυτικών όταν είναι ''εν πλω''...!! Είναι πολύ δύσκολα για τις γυναίκες ναυτικών όπως και για τους ίδιους τους ναυτικούς, αλλά αν έχουν μία γυναίκα όπως λες εσύ: ''Και σαν μαμα σου εχω να σου πω οτι οι γυναικες των ναυτικων εχουν φοβερη αγαπη και δυναμη,τοση που να στεκονται επαξια στο πλευρο των αντρων τους και να κρατουν με σεβασμο και περηφανια τον τιτλο της καπετανισσας.'' τότε δεν έχουν να σκέφτονται τίποτα, αλλά αλήθεια... μεταξύ μας... πόσες νομίζεις ότι είναι αυτές οι γυναίκες στην κοινωνία μας που μπορούν να σταθούν επάξια; Εγώ λέω από λίγες έως ελάχιστες. Μην αναπτύξω τις σκέψεις μου για την δικιά μου γενιά, γιατί θα με κατηγορήσετε για προκατειλημμένο και δεν θέλω, αλλά θα το ρισκάρω...!!:mrgreen: 

Ορίστε κάποιες κουβέντες μίας φίλης μου όταν την είχα ρωτήσει για το θέμα του καπετάνιου άντρα... ''ΕΕΕ... αν είναι 6 μήνες να λείπει... είναι δύσκολο...!! Πώς να αντέξεις;! Δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω ποτέ αυτό και σίγουρα θα έκανα κάτι πάνω στην αδυναμία μου.''!!

Πιστέψτε με... αυτή η άποψη είναι αντιπροσωπευτική για το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό γυναικών στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον. Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το ποσοστό πιστών γυναικών ναυτικών (μόνο εκείνες και ο Θεός το ξέρει), αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι μεγάλο, αλλά όχι τόσο όσο θα θέλαμε να νομίζουμε. Δυστυχώς... this is life!! Μακάρι να υπάρχουν (που θέλω να πιστεύω κι έτσι πιστεύω) γυναίκες που είναι επάξιες στο στεφάνι και στον άντρα τους, αλλά πόσες ακόμα παρόμοιες ιστορίες έχετε ακούσει με την ''φανταστική'' δική μου ιστορία; Εγώ αν και μικρότερος... έχω ακούσει από συμμαθητές/ριες που η γυναίκα του θείου ναυτικού και πάει λέγοντας...!! :Very Happy: 

Όσο για το συμβουλευτικό ύφος... δεν νομίζω με την πείρα που έχεις ως γυναίκα καπετάνιου να πρέπει να ζητάς συγγνώμη από έναν 17χρονο, αλλά εγώ να σου πω ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xotiko

Αν παρακολουθησεις λιγο καιρο το forum θα επιβεβαιωσεις αυτα που εγω θα σου εκφρασω απο πειρα.Εμαθα (σε καποια ηλικια)τη χρηση του υπολογιστη εντελως μονη μου απο τη λαχταρα να παρακολουθω οσα αφορουν την καθημερινη ζωη αυτου που ειναι η ζωη μου.Εμαθα (ως ασχετη στεριανη δασκαλα που ειμαι)να διαβαζω μετεωρολογικες προβλεψεις αποκλειστικα για ναυτικους,να ανακαλυπτω απιθανα sites στα λιμανια και στους ωκεανους του πλανητη παιρνοντας απιστευτες πληροφοριες για το καραβι,την αφιξη,τον ελιμενισμο,την τροφοδοσια,ακομα και webcam real time,για να μπορω να κοιτω εστω το μικρο εκεινο στιγμα που φωτιζει την παρουσια του καπετανιου μου στον κοσμο,ξοδευω χωρις καμμια υπερβολη σχεδον ολο το μισθο μου στα δορυφορικα τηλεφωνα,οταν ο καιρος εχει καιρους στις θαλασσες,οταν περνα απο τις περιοχες των πειρατων,οταν νιωθω οτι χανει τα κουραγια του μετα απο ατελειωτους μηνες στο γαλαζιο...Εκανα την υπαρξη μου xotiko του καθε καραβιου του για να τρυπωνω αορατη παντου και να τον αγκαλιαζω και να τον προστατευω.Αν ειχα τη δυνατοτητα,δε θα το σκεφτομουν καν να ανταλλαξω τη διευθυντικη μου θεση με μια θεση για παντα στα καραβια του.Δυστυχως,για λογους ασχετους με τη θεληση μου δεν μπορω να το κανω.Η Πηνελοπη δε με εκφραζει γιατι αυτη περιμενε παθητικα τον αντρα της να γυρισει,ενω για μενα ο δικος μου αντρας ειναι ο ηλιος μου και δεν μπορει παρα να ακολουθω την πορεια του για να ζησω.Με χαρα μου διαπιστωνω πως τα ιδια συναισθηματα νιωουν παρα πολλες γυναικες στο forum.Καπου,σιγουρα,σ αυτον τον τοπο της ναυτικης δοξας και της ελληνιδας συζυγου,θα βρεις και τη δικη σου.Δε σου το ευχομαι απλωςΤο ξερω!Τραβα μπροστα,αγορι μου.Ζησε και η ζωη θα σταθει στο πλευρο σου!

----------


## tommy

Οι περισσότεροι νέοι που θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν αυτό το επάγγελμα ήδη έχουν μία κοπέλα που θέλει να τους στηρίξει στην επιλογή τους και πολλοί εξ' αυτών έχουν ακούσει και ακόμα ακούνε τα γνωστά... σε αγαπάω και θα κάτσω για πάντα στο πλευρό σου (μέσα σε όλους αυτούς είμαι κι εγώ)κ.λπ.!! Αν και τις περισσότερες φορές... αυτές οι κοπέλες - οι εφηβικοί έρωτες σβήνουν κάποια στιγμή, αλλά οκ... ίσως να πετύχει κάποιος την εξαίρεση!! Αυτή την εξαίρεση που αργότερα θα τον κάνει περήφανο, αλλά και ο εφηβικός του έρωτας να μη σταθεί δίπλα του για πάντα... ίσως βρεί κάποια άλλη αργότερα όπως είπες κι εσύ πριν που να του σταθεί.

Δεν έχω να πω κάτι παραπάνω σε όλα αυτά που είπες, αλλά μόνο να εκφράσω τον θαυμασμό μου και την ευγνωμοσύνη μου που υπάρχουν τέτοιες γυναίκες. Συγχαρητήρια και σε εσένα και σε όσες είναι σαν εσένα!

----------


## leodint63

Θεωρώ υποχρέωση μου να συγχαρώ την Xotiko για τον κώδικα ηθικής καθώς και για τον κώδικα αρχών συμπεριφοράς της. Επίσης για την συναισθηματική επάρκεια που ανιδιοτελώς προσφέρει στον σύζυγο της. Η σωστή κοινωνική συμπεριφορά και οι κρυστάλλινες θέσεις της αφ’ ενός περιποιούν τιμή στον κλάδο μας αφ’ ετέρου αποτελούν πρότυπο. Η άριστη εκφορά του λόγου, η θετική στάση απέναντι στην ζωή ,η γοητεία που απορρέει από το ενδιαφέρον για τον άνθρωπο μας παραπέμπουν σε υψηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο και συμπεραίνω ότι μπορεί να συνυπάρξει μόνο με έναν εξίσου ποιοτικό άνθρωπο διαθέτοντα ισχυρό υπόβαθρο μόρφωσης(απαραίτητη για την διασφάλιση του κύρους του επαγγέλματος μας).

----------


## xotiko

> Θεωρώ υποχρέωση μου να συγχαρώ την Xotiko για τον κώδικα ηθικής καθώς και για τον κώδικα αρχών συμπεριφοράς της. Επίσης για την συναισθηματική επάρκεια που ανιδιοτελώς προσφέρει στον σύζυγο της. Η σωστή κοινωνική συμπεριφορά και οι κρυστάλλινες θέσεις της αφΆ ενός περιποιούν τιμή στον κλάδο μας αφΆ ετέρου αποτελούν πρότυπο. Η άριστη εκφορά του λόγου, η θετική στάση απέναντι στην ζωή ,η γοητεία που απορρέει από το ενδιαφέρον για τον άνθρωπο μας παραπέμπουν σε υψηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο και συμπεραίνω ότι μπορεί να συνυπάρξει μόνο με έναν εξίσου ποιοτικό άνθρωπο διαθέτοντα ισχυρό υπόβαθρο μόρφωσης(απαραίτητη για την διασφάλιση του κύρους του επαγγέλματος μας).


Ντρεπομαι να πω ευχαριστω για οσα αισθανομαι κι εκφραζω απλως.Θα θελα μονο να φτασει καποτε μια μερα που θα μπορουσα να πω ευχαριστω στην κοινωνια που θα αναγνωρισει και θα ανεβασει εκει που του πρεπει τον Ελληνα καπετανιοΤον τιτανιο αγωνα του με τα στοιχεια της φυσης,τον εαυτο του κι ενα αυριο πιο θολο κι απο τις χειροτερες ομιχλες των ωκεανων που αντιμαχεται.Σ αυτους οφειλουμε ολοι ,για χιλιαδες λογους,ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## ελενη1991

Αγαπητέ tommy κατα αρχήν καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες.Θέλω να σου πώ το εξής.ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ?????ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ???????

Σκέψου τα νιάτα σου,τη ζωή στη στεριά,την οικογενειά σου,τη ζωή στο μέλλον μέσα στη λαμαρίνα 8 μήνες το χρόνο να μην έχεις κανέναν να σου σφίξει το χέρι σε κάποια δύσκολη στιγμή!!!!!!!Καλά τα λεφτά δε λέω,καλή και η άνετη ζωή αλλά αυτή τη ΄ζωή΄ θα την έχεις 3 μήνες το χρόνο και μετά πάλι στο καράβι,πάλι φουρτούνες,πάλι μοναξιά,πάλι φόβος μήπως δε ξαναδείς τους δικού σου ανθρώπους!
  Σε παρακαλώ ως κοπέλα ναυτικού σκέψου 1000 φορές αυτό που πας να κάνεις.Μετά δε μπορείς εύκολα να κάνεις πίσω,δε μπορείς να ξεφύγεις από τα καράβια θα σε πάρει η μπάλα!
Και θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής:Αν ερωτευτείς τι γίνεται??Το έχεις σκεφτεί?και εκείνη θα πονέσει και εσύ!Θα φεύγεις 8 μήνες μακριά της.Θα είναι πολύ σκληρό σε προιδοποιώ!και μη μου πεις ότι ποτέ δε θα ερωτευτώ ή δε θα κάνω οικογένεια γιατί ξέρεις ότι όλα είναι στο πρόγραμμα.
 Επίσης σκέψου κάτι πιο σημαντικό από όλα.Δε θα είσαι εκεί σε σημαντικές στιγμές της οικογενειά σου όταν θελήσεις να κάνεις!Θα χάσεις πολλά από τα παιδία σου!Τη γεννησή τους,τα γενέθλια,τις σχολικές γιορτές.Το ξέρω ότι αλλιώς σκέφτεσαι τώρα και αλλιώς θα σκέφτεσαι σε 5,10,20 χρόνια.Αλλα ο χρόνος δε γυρίζει πίσω γι αυτό πρόσεχε!!
  Α και πριν κλείσω θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι.Εγραψες ότι λίγες γυναίκες είναι σωστές απέναντι στους ναυτικούς και συμφωνώ μαζί σου!Μπορείς να μου πείς σε παρακαλώ πόση ναυτικοί είναι σωστοί απέναντι στις γυναίκες τους?????
Ελάτε βρε παιδιά είναι δύσκολο να κρατηθεί ένας άντρας!Πρέπει να δώσει μάχη με τον εαυτό του!!!

                                 Φιλικά Ελένη......

----------


## tommy

1991? Διαφορά μόνο 2 χρόνων δηλαδή κι είσαι γυναίκα ναυτικού. Πίστεψέ με Ελένη μου... ότι το ίδιο σκέφτομαι τώρα, το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν πριν και το ίδιο θα σκέφτομαι σε λίγα χρόνια! Αυτό ίσως μεταφραστεί ανωριμότητα ή πρόωρη ωριμότητα! Από τα γραφόμενά μου μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος τι από τα δύο σημαίνει. :Wink: 

Λοιπόν... αυτό το επάγγελμα ξέρεις γιατί με εξιτάρει; Διότι είναι από τα λίγα επαγγέλματα που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τις αντοχές σου, τη ψυχική σου δύναμη και πίστεψέ με... είμαι ήδη ερωτευμένος και είμαι από τα άτομα που ερωτεύονται εύκολα. ¶ρα δεν θα σου πω ότι ποτέ δεν θα κάνω οικογένεια ή ότι ποτέ δεν θα ερωτευτώ. Το όνειρό μου είναι να κάνω οικογένεια, αλλά ΑΝ βρω μία κοπέλα (που μπορεί ήδη να την έχω βρει, αλλά μπορεί και όχι) που να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα σκέφτεται με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι εσύ... χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω την σκέψη σου. Απλά... έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές αυτό που είπες για τους ναυτικούς... ότι δηλαδή πόσοι ναυτικοί κρατάνε τίμιο το στεφάνι τους κ.λπ.!! Το ίδιο είναι να πατάς πατρίδα μετά από 6 μήνες με το ότι η γυναίκα το ΜΟΝΟ που έχει να κάνει είναι να περιμένει τίμια και να αναθρέφει τα παιδιά της; ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ... ξέρω... υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που δεν δέχονται να κάτσουν σπίτι και για αυτό σου είπα ότι δεν θα ταιριάξω με κοπέλες του δικού σου σκεπτικού. Μία γυναίκα ναυτικού όσο κι αν ακούγεται παράξενο ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ πρέπει να είναι ψυχικά προετοιμασμένη ότι είναι ΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ ο ναυτικός να μην είναι και τόσο πιστός και τώρα βέβαια ΟΛΕΣ οι γυναίκες σκέφτονται ''Τότε εγώ... γιατί να είμαι πιστή;''. Γιατί απλούστατα έχει αποδειχθεί επιστημονικά ότι βιολογικά ο άντρας είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να κρατηθεί πιστός σε μία και μόνο γυναίκα απ' ό,τι η γυναίκα στον άντρα της και αυτό γίνεται για το λόγο του ότι η γυναίκα ψάχνει κυρίως την φροντίδα, την θαλπωρή, την ασφάλεια και μετά έρχεται το sex, ενώ ο άντρας καλώς η κακώς το sex το έχει λίγο πιο πάνω σε εκτίμηση.

Ανέκαθεν τα αρσενικά ήταν πολυγαμικά... αντίθετα με τα θηλυκά που ΑΜΑ θέλουν μπορούν να κρατήσουν τίμιο το στεφάνι τους. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πάρα πολλά άτομα διαφωνούν με την σκέψη μου, αλλά για αυτό είμαστε εδώ... για να συζητάμε. Ότι λέω όμως... είναι από την φύση αποδεδειγμένο. :Wink: 

Είμαι πάρα πολύ καλά συνειδητοποιημένος για το επάγγελμα που θέλω να κάνω. Δεν είπα ότι είμαι σίγουρος, γιατί μέχρι του χρόνου πολλά μπορούν να αλλάξουν, αλλά εδώ και 4 χρόνια που έχω πάρει την απόφαση... δεν έχω αλλάξει. ¶ρα θα ήταν δύσκολο να αλλάξω τώρα.

Και κάτι τελευταίο πριν διαφωνήσετε οι γυναίκες μαζί μου... πρέπει να σας πω ότι οι πραγματικές σχέσεις στην φουρτούνα φαίνονται (και στην κυριολεξία). Όπως μας περιέγραψε πριν η xotiko την σχέση που όλοι οι άντρες θα θέλαμε να έχουμε μαζί με την κοπέλα μας! Ειδικά από γυναίκες ναυτικών υποτίθεται ότι όλοι οι άντρες περιμένουν την κατανόηση στα θέματα που είπαμε πιο πριν, διότι αν δεν είναι έτοιμες να δεχτούν κάτι τέτοιο... τότε γιατί έγιναν γυναίκες ναυτικών;

Περιμένω με μεγάλη ανυπομονησία τις διαφωνίες σας και είμαι προκατειλημμένος ότι θα διαφωνήσετε, διότι πολλές γυναίκες δεν καταλαβαίνουν την διαφορά της βιολογικής ανάγκης που έχουν οι άντρες από τις γυναίκες και κυρίως αυτό γίνεται για να καλύψουν τα δικά τους, αλλά μη το κάνουμε θέμα!! :Razz: 

Φιλικά Παναγιώτης (χάρηκα)!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ελενη1991

Φίλε Παναγιώτη μ΄αρέσεις γιατί τα λες χύμα και γουστάρεις να μπεις σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί μας!ΝΑΙ είμαι κοπέλα ναυτικού εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω να σου πω!Αλλά δε μπορώ να αλλάξω τις απόψεις μου γι αυτό το θέμα!Τώρα αυτό πες το όπως θέλεις!Τον θέλω αλλά το επαγγελμά του με χαλάει.Από κει και πέρα όπου βγει!
Δε θα έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου.Ο καθένας έχει την αποψή του!Α
και πιστεύω ότι με τα επαγγέλματικά σου δε πρέπει να δοκιμάζεις τις αντοχές σου!

----------


## tommy

Κι εγώ γουστάρω που εδώ έχω βρει άτομα που γουστάρουν να μπουν σε αντιπαράθεση χωρίς να μειώνει ο ένας τον 
άλλον και υπάρχουν κι επιχειρήματα!! :Wink: 

¶ν σε χαλάει το επάγγελμα του... τότε... είναι ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ τα πράγματα! Δυστυχώς... πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς με την ιδέα, γιατί αλλιώς... αυτό το ''όπου βγει''... ΔΕΝ θα βγει!! :Razz:  :Wink: 

Όσον αφορά το επάγγελμα... όλοι θέλουμε - δεν θέλουμε, είτε είμαστε στην θάλασσα είτε στην στεριά... θα δοκιμαστούν οι αντοχές μας κατά πολύ! ¶λλωστε κι η ζωή μία αντοχή διαρκείας είναι...!! :Wink:

----------


## ελενη1991

Συμφωνώ ότι θα δοκιμαστείς αλλά αλλιώς θα είσαι μακριά από τους δικού σου και αλλιώς κοντά!
<<¶ν σε χαλάει το επάγγελμα του... τότε... είναι ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ τα πράγματα! Δυστυχώς... πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς με την ιδέα, γιατί αλλιώς... αυτό το ''όπου βγει''... ΔΕΝ θα βγει!!>>
Γι αυτο λέω όπου βγει...

----------


## tommy

Εκτός του ναυτικού υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλά άλλα επαγγέλματα που δεν μπορείς να είσαι κοντά στους δικούς σου! :Very Happy:

----------


## xotiko

Αγαπητε Παναγιωτη,το νεαρο της ηλικιας σου καθως και η απειρια στο επαγγελμα που εχεις επιλεξει,δικαιολογουν απολυτα τις αποψεις σου στο θεμα sex.Οταν με το καλο γινεις καπετανιος κι αναλαβεις τις τεραστιες ευθυνες που βαραινουν τα γαλονια του,θα καταλαβεις πως δεν υπαρχει χωρος και διαθεση για ανοστα "τσιμπολογηματα "στα υποπτα λιμανια του κοσμου.Και τις ωρες της πιο απολυτης μοναξιας που μονο αυτος ξερει τι σημαινει,το μονο που θα λαχταρας θα ειναι η τρυφερη,ζεστη αγκαλια και θαλπωρη του σπιτιου σου και της γυναικας που λατρευεις.Ειναι η αναποφευκτη "σοφια"που χαριζει η θαλασσα σε οσους,σαν εσενα,την αγαπουν και τη σεβονται.

----------


## tommy

Δυστυχώς καμία γυναίκα ναυτικού δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σίγουρη για αυτά που μόλις είπες! Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα, αλλά ειλικρινά η δικιά μου ηλικία φταίει που ακούγονται τόσο ωραίες ιστορίες ναυτικών για τις γνωστές Λατίνες είτε της Ισπανίας είτε της Λατινικής Αμερικής; Επίσης για το εύκολο sex στην Ταϋλάνδη που με ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα ξεπουλιούνται. :Wink: 

Συγγνώμη xotiko μου, αλλά εδώ δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε, διότι τα γεγονότα μιλάνε από μόνα τους. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι εξαιρέσεις, αλλά πόσες είναι αυτές; :Wink:

----------


## xotiko

Ολα οσα ανεφερες για τις θερμες Λατινες γυναικες που ξεπουλουνται οσο οσο,ειναι απολυτα σωστα.Επιμενω ομως πως αν η γυναικα ειναι παντα στο πλευρο του αντρα της,τοτε αυτος τη συγκρινει αυτοματα με ολες και τη βρισκει πολυ πιο πανω απο αυτες.Επειτα,δεν υποβιβαζει τον εαυτο του στη θεση καποιου που αγεται και φερεται μονο απο τα ενστικτα του.Θεωρει πως τον υποτιμαει αφανταστα.Υπαρχει ενα σχετικο ανεκδοτο πολυ αντιπροσωπευτικο πανω στο θεμα,αλλα ειναι αρκετα πικαντικο για να το επαναλαβω.Ωστοσο,οπως κι αν εχει,δε χαλανε σπιτια για απλους 'ανεφοδιασμους'στα λιμανια.Εγω αυτες τις περιπτωσεις τις ονομαζω ΄λαχανικα",απαραιτητα ισως στους ναυτικους για να μη παθουν σκορβουτο.Καμμια επαγγελματιας εκδιδομενη γυναικα δε χαλασε οικογενεια που εχει ριζες και βασεις.

----------


## tommy

Πες τα μεγάλη!! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## leodint63

*Θα θελα μονο να φτασει καποτε μια μερα που θα μπορουσα να πω ευχαριστω στην κοινωνια που θα αναγνωρισει και θα ανεβασει εκει που του πρεπει τον Ελληνα* *καπετανιο*

Αγαπητή xotiko ,θίγεις ένα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα το οποίο δεν είναι άλλο από την αναζήτηση της θέσης μας και της γενικότερης αποδοχής μας από το ευρύτερο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον .
Σε ένα κλίμα όπου οι αξίες έχουν προ πολλού τεθεί σε καθεστώς αμφισβήτησης ενώ η άνοδος των δευτερογενών αναγκών στην Ελληνική κοινωνία έχει δημιουργήσει ως πρότυπο την πολυτελή διαβίωση, τον υπερκαταναλωτισμό, και την επικράτηση μιας καθολικής ατμόσφαιρας σπατάλης, η Ελληνική κοινωνία θέτει την σημερινή εποχή σε υψηλά επίπεδα αποδοχής τελείως διαφορετικά επαγγέλματα από αυτό του ναυτικού. Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες και ενώ η αποδοχή της συνεισφοράς της ναυτιλίας στην οικονομία και η αποτελεσματικότητα της βρίσκονται σε υψηλά επίπεδα αποδοχής από την κοινωνία, παραδόξως δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με τα εργαζόμενα εις τα πλοία στελέχη της.Αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο έχω καταλήξει και θα με ενδιέφερε και η δική σας άποψη.

----------


## xotiko

Θα ηταν ευκολο και ρηχο να ριξω τις ευθυνες στα ΜΜΕ που προβαλουν και προωθουν οτι πιο σαπιο και κενο σε μια κοινωνια,ακολουθωντας την παγκοσμια ταση για ευκολο πλουτισμο και ισοπεδωση των ανθρωπινων αξιων.Δυστυχως,τα αιτια ειναι πολυ βαθυτερα και βαραινουν τη δικη μας γενια και κυριως οσους απο εμας ασχολουνται με το επαγγελμα-λειτουργημα της εκπαιδευσης.Δε γινεται ποτε και πουθενα αναφορα στα σχολεια μας στον Ελληνα ναυτικο και στον τιτανιο αγωνα του αλλα και στην τεραστια αγαπη με την οποια ασκει το επαγγελμα που εξακολουθει να δινει κυρος στη χωρα μας.Ακομα και στο μαθημα του επαγγελματικου προσανατολισμου,απουσιαζει παντελως η οποιαδηποτε αναφορα.Αν και στις σχολες Εμπορικου Ναυτικου δεν υπαρχουν ειδικοι ψυχολογοι και κοινωνιολογοι να καθοδηγησουν και να στηριξουν σωστα τους μελλοντικους αξιωματικους του ναυτικου μας στολου,δεν ειναι να απορει κανεις γιατι στις δυσκολες συνθηκες που αντιμετωπιζουν,αντιδρουν με τροπους που τελικα προσβαλουν και απαξιωνουν τον ιδιο τους τον αγωνα και την τεραστια προσφορα τους.Απο την αλλη,οι γυναικες τους δεν ειναι ετοιμες να σταθουν επαξια στο πλευρο τους και ειναι αυτες που πρωτες ακυρωνουν και καταβαραθρονουν τον ανθρωπο που εχουν στο πλευρο τους.Οι περισσοτερες τον βλεπουν σαν μια "παχουλη"επιταγη κι ενα περιττο βαρος οταν επιστρεφει απο τον πολεμο στον οποιο επιδιδεται.Ειναι ισως παρατολμο και τραβηγμενο,ομως νομιζω πως πρεπει να υπαρχουν ειδικα σεμιναρια για οσες αποφασιζουν να δεσουν τη ζωη τους με αξιωματικο του ελληνικου ναυτικου.Δεν αρκουν οι γνωσεις,χρειαζεται να ασχοληθουμε σοβαρα και με τον παραγοντα ανθρωπο.

----------


## leodint63

Τα ΜΜΕ συνδράμουν στην απαξίωση όσον αφορά στις εντυπώσεις που αποκομίζει η κοινή γνώμη όταν συνάδελφοι μας δεν ανταποκρίθηκαν πλήρως στο έργο τους. Σίγουρα με αυτόν τον τρόπο το κύρος θίγεται ανεπανόρθωτα .
Ένα βασικό σημείο στο οποίο έχω καταλήξει είναι ότι ένας από τους παράγοντες που καθόριζαν πάντα και θα συνεχίσουν να καθορίζουν ,την θέση και την αποδοχή ,δηλαδή το κύρος μας στο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον είναι το επίπεδο της παιδείας μας εννοώντας συνολικότερα γνώσεις, επιμόρφωση και ηθικές αξίες.
Θεωρώ ότι τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες ,συμπεριφορές , προσεγγίσεις και πρακτικές έχουν πλήξει ανεπανόρθωτα τον κλάδο. Η ραγδαία αύξηση του στόλου τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες του 20ου αιώνα ανέτειλε επιτακτική την ανάγκη της επάνδρωσης του. Οι απαιτήσεις σε επίπεδο εισερχόμενου εργατικού δυναμικού χαλάρωσαν.
Νέες πρωτόγνωρες και εξωτικές ειδικότητες παρουσιάστηκαν ,αυτές του «πρακτικού» και του «αδίπλωτου».¶ραγε οι εμπνευστές και οι οραματιστές τέτοιων ειδικοτήτων θα επιβιβάζονταν ποτέ σε αεροσκάφος γνωρίζοντας ότι ο πιλότος είναι «αδίπλωτος» η μήπως θα επισκέπτονταν ποτέ κάποιο «πρακτικό» γιατρό. Η αίγλη θαυμασμού που περιέβαλλε τον τίτλο του Πλοιάρχου χάθηκε δια παντός.
Επί δεκαετίες, βασικοί παράγοντες εμπλεκόμενοι στην μαθησιακή και εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία δεν έτυχαν της ανάλογης προσοχής όπως τα εκπαιδευτικά μέσα και η υποδομή, το επίπεδο των εισερχομένων σπουδαστών και άλλοι πολλοί. Καταλήγοντας ,θεωρώ ότι μόνο έχοντας λάβει την κατάλληλη παιδεία θα είμαστε επαγγελματίες με υψηλό ηθικό και σύγχρονη μόρφωση, πολλαπλασιαστές ισχύος για την ναυτιλία. Μόνο τότε ο ναυτικός θα χαίρει εκτίμησης ,υπόληψης και γενικά κύρους στην ευρύτερη κοινωνία, αποδεκτός από όλους τους φορείς αυτής. 
Προς το παρόν παρατηρώ ότι οι Έλληνες γονείς υπόκεινται στις μεγαλύτερες θυσίες ώστε να μην ακολουθήσουν τα παιδιά τους το ναυτικό επάγγελμα οι δε αρμόδιοι και επαΐοντες έχουν ανακαλύψει νέα ειδικότητα ,αυτήν του Good Will ambassador.

----------


## xotiko

Ως απολυτα ειδικος επι του θεματος,το καλυψατε με σαφηνεια και επιχειρηματολογια που δυσκολα κανεις θα εβισκε κατι επιπλεον να προσθεσει.Ασφαλως το προβλημα εστιαζεται στα επιπεδα παιδειας που διακρινουν τα σημερινα πληρωματα και συμφωνω απολυτα οτι οσο πιο αριστα εκπαιδευεται και μορφωνεται,τουλαχιστον το ανωτερο πληρωμα,τοσο πιο ψηλα ανεβαζει το κυρος του επαγγελματος.Θα ηθελα ωστοσο να επιρριψω ευθυνες και στις ναυτιλιακες εταιριες που ενω εχουν στη διαθεση τους εναν μεγαλο αριθμο υποψηφιων,προτιμουν την επιλογη πληρωματων με ελαχιστη μορφωση,ισως για να " τους εχουν του χεριου τους "και να καλυπτουν τις οποιες απαιτησεις τους χωρις αντιλογο.Επισης,με την ανεργια να φτανει σε ολο και μεγαλυτερα υψη,οι ιδιοι οι νεοι βλεπουν σ αυτο το επαγγελμα εναν τροπο να αποκτησουν πολλα χρηματα ,ωστε να προσελκυσουν το ενδιαφερον των γυναικων και να συνδυασουν ετσι οικογενεια,δουλεια και " διασκεδαση ".Φυσικα η αληθεια ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη,μα οταν επιστρεφουν απο καθε ταξιδι τους,θεωρουν αδυναμια να αναφερθουν στις πραγματικες συνθηκες και προσπαθουν να εντυπωσιασουν προβαλλοντας το μισθο και τις πικαντικες εμπειριες τους.Αγνοωντας πως αυτα που πιστευουν ως" αδυναμια " και δυσκολιες ειναι αυτα που θα αποσπασουν πραγματικα το θαυμασμο και την καταξιωση τους.Το προβλημα,λοιπον,ειναι πολυπλευρο και ολοι οι παραγοντες συμβαλλουν εξισου στην αδικη αντιμετωπιση του ναυτικου επαγγελματος.Ως συζυγος καπετανιου,χρειαστηκε να χειριστω με μεγαλη διπλωματια το επαγγελμα του συζυγου μου και να τον καθοδηγησω πολλες φορες στο πως και τι να προβαλλει,ετσι ωστε το ελαχιστο διαστημα  που βρισκεται στη στερια,να μη νιωθει σαν παραξενο,διασκεδαστικο πλασμα της θαλασσς.Με ποναει που αναγκαστηκαμε να λειτουργησουμε ετσι,ποσο μαλλον που ξερουμε κι οι δυο πως μεσα απο τον τιτανιο αυτο αγωνα του,εχει σφυρηλατησει εναν ανθρωπο ακεραιο.μια πολυπλευρη υπεροχη προσωπικοτητα κι ενα πλασμα μοναδικο κι ανεκτιμητο.Ισως επειδη ακριβως ΕΙΝΑΙ μισο στεριανο,μισο θαλασσινο!

----------


## tommy

Όταν λες μισό στεριανό, μισό θαλασσινό... τι εννοείς; Πες το με ποσοστά. (χαχαχχα... αστειεύομαι. Απλά το είπα αυτό, γιατί σε ένα άλλο topic του forum αν πεις μισός - μισός πρέπει να εξηγήσεις μετά ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι εννοείς και άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας! Anyway...) :Razz: 

Όντως οι νέοι προτιμάνε το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού εξαιτίας των οικονομικών απολαβών και (ίσως) ''μελλοντικών απολαύσεων'' κάθε φορά που θα πιάνουν λιμάνι για να έχουν να λένε στις παρέες τους διάφορα μετά όπως είπες κι εσύ xotiko. 

Πρέπει να καταλάβουν όλοι οι νέοι ότι είναι ένα από τα πιο δύσκολα επαγγέλματα και δεν είναι... ''πάμε... τα γράφουμε όλα και παίρνουμε χρήμα''. Κάθε άλλο. Υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα που δεν δίνουν βαρύτητα οι ναυτιλιακές εκστρατείες για το λόγο του ότι δεν θέλουν να φοβίσουν τα ελληνόπουλα όσον αφορά το ναυτικό επάγγελμα, διότι τα χρειάζονται όσο τίποτα άλλο στην θάλασσα και αυτό έχει κατά συνέπεια να γίνονται ναυτικοί ''παιδάκια'' που ποτέ δεν είχαν όνειρο να είναι 6 μήνες στην θάλασσα και απλά τώρα είναι δυστυχισμένα για τον δύσκολο δρόμο (που τελικά κατάλαβαν ότι είναι) της θάλασσας.

----------


## xotiko

" Παιδακια "που ομως δεν εχουν καθολου γνωσεις,τρομαζουν στις δυσκολιες,κουραζονται υπερβολικα απο τις απαιτησεις του επαγγελματος και τρεχουν και κλαινε και κλαιγονται στον καπετανιο,που δεν ξερει τι να πρωτοκουμανταρει με το αχρηστο στην κυριλοξια πληρωμα που του φορτωσαν.Επικινδυνα παιδακια!Κι ερχονται στη στερια μετα και παριστανουν τους " τζαμπα μαγκες !Αυτη δυστυχως ειναι η αληθεια,φιλε μου,αλλα ποσοι τολμουν να την παραδεχτουν και να στρωθουν να ανοιξουν τα ματια τους,για το δικο τους πρωτα καλο,να μελετησουν,να μορφωθουν,να αποκτησουν παιδεια,εκτος απο τα μπρατσα που τελικα αποδεικνυονται αχρηστα για οτιδηποτε αλλο παρα μονο για επιδειξη?Αυτα συμβαινουν ΜΕΣΑ στη θαλασσα.Τραγικα λυπηρο!

----------


## tommy

Έτσι ακριβώς! Μπράτσα χρειάζεται οι ψυχή και όχι το σώμα! Εκεί είναι τα αυθεντικά μπράτσα που δεν χρειάζονται καν επίδειξη, γιατί φαίνονται σε έναν άντρα που τα έχει! Ας κάτσουν λοιπόν όλοι οι "νεούλιδες'' που δεν είναι έτοιμοι για την θάλασσα σπιτάκι τους και ας μη παίρνουν τις θέσεις κάποιων άλλων παιδιών που και θέλουν και είναι το όνειρο τους η θάλασσα!

----------


## Leviathan

> Έτσι ακριβώς! Μπράτσα χρειάζεται οι ψυχή και όχι το σώμα! Εκεί είναι τα αυθεντικά μπράτσα που δεν χρειάζονται καν επίδειξη, γιατί φαίνονται σε έναν άντρα που τα έχει! Ας κάτσουν λοιπόν όλοι οι "νεούλιδες'' που δεν είναι έτοιμοι για την θάλασσα σπιτάκι τους και ας μη παίρνουν τις θέσεις κάποιων άλλων παιδιών που και θέλουν και είναι το όνειρο τους η θάλασσα!


Αγαπητέ, λαμβάνω το θάρρος να μπω "σφήνα" (όπως λέμε στο VHF) στη συζήτηση σας, νομίζω ότι είσαι λίγο απόλυτος, γιατί εργασία για 'Ελληνες αξιωματικούς έχει σε αρκετές εταιρείες και αν νομιζει κάποιος ότι δυσκολέυεται, έχω αρκετές εταιρείες ποντοπόρων στο "σημειωματάριο" μου που ευχαρίστως να μοιραστούμε. Προσωπικά δε θέλω κανέναν στο σπιτάκι τους, τους θέλω όλους στη θάλασσα, γιατί στο κάτω-κάτω οι μάχες κρίνονται στα χαρακώματα. Στα λέει αυτά κάποιος που τον ¶γιο τον ταξιδεύει και κάθε βράδυ κοιμάτε στο κύμα!

----------


## xotiko

Μια και εισαστε μεσα στα πραγματα,παιρνω το θαρρος να ρωτησω αν ξερετε πως μπορει καποιος καπετανιος. να μεταπηδησει απο την ποντοπορο στην ακτοπλοια.Ειναι σχετικα ευκολο η ειναι λιγο πολυ καστα  και ουσιαστικα πολυ δυσκολο?Πως πρεπει να το ψαξει?Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο κι οτιδηποτε απο σιγουρη πηγη θα με βοηθουσε αφανταστα.Κι εσεις εισαστε μαχιμος και γνωριζετε καλυτερα.Ευχαριστω πολυ!Καλες θαλασσες και χαρουμενες επιστροφες παντα!

----------


## leodint63

> Μια και εισαστε μεσα στα πραγματα,παιρνω το θαρρος να ρωτησω αν ξερετε πως μπορει καποιος καπετανιος. να μεταπηδησει απο την ποντοπορο στην ακτοπλοια.Ειναι σχετικα ευκολο η ειναι λιγο πολυ καστα και ουσιαστικα πολυ δυσκολο?Πως πρεπει να το ψαξει?Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο κι οτιδηποτε απο σιγουρη πηγη θα με βοηθουσε αφανταστα.Κι εσεις εισαστε μαχιμος και γνωριζετε καλυτερα.Ευχαριστω πολυ!Καλες θαλασσες και χαρουμενες επιστροφες παντα!


Η ερώτηση απευθύνεται σε μένα?

----------


## xotiko

Με συγχωρειτε,αγαπητε,εφτασε σε σας απο λαθος.Υποθετω πως δεν ειναι ο δικος σας τομεας αυτος.Ισως παλι,κανω λαθος.Αν παρολα αυτα μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε,θα το εκτιμουσα.Σκεφτομαστε μηπως μπορει ο καπετανιος μου να ερθει καπως πιο κοντα και ν αφησει την ποντοπορο για νεους σαν τον Tommy.Και παλι,συγγνωμη.Φιλικα,Εφη.

----------


## tommy

Πρώτα από όλα να απαντήσω στον Leviathan ο οποίος μου απηύθυνε τον λόγο! :Very Happy:  
Καταρχάς θέλω ανθρώπους που να μπαίνουν σφήνα στις συζητήσεις, γιατί έτσι αποκτάει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον μία συζήτηση.

Όσον αφορά αυτά που είπες... πρέπει να σου πω ότι δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν και δουλειές για πλοιάρχους κι εκτός θάλασσας, αλλά εγώ μιλούσα για τους “νεούλιδες” που πάνε ΜΟΝΟ για θάλασσα και τελικά τα βρίσκουν αγγούρια (συγγνώμη για την έκφραση). Για όλους τους άλλους που δεν πάνε μόνο για θάλασσα... εννοείται πως συμφωνούμε!

Όσον αφορά εσένα xotiko... έχεις ορθή λογική σχετικά με το θέμα της θάλασσας. Εννοείται πως χρειάζεται "νέο" αίμα η θάλασσα με παιδιά που έχουν όρεξη κ.λπ.! Εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ανήκω σε αυτά, αλλά εδώ είμαι, διότι ψάχνομαι όσον αφορά το τι επάγγελμα θα ακολουθήσω!:mrgreen:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Εφόσον είναι στον ....γενετικό κώδικα του άντρα η πολυγαμία, τότε γιατί εστιάζετε τόση ώρα εδώ το θέμα της "απιστίας" σε σχέση με το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού; Ρωτάω τον tommy κυρίως που έθεσε αυτές τις διαστάσεις στο θέμα. 
Το ζήτημα είναι πιο απλό: είτε στη στεριά είτε στη θάλασσα αν είναι να υπάρξει απιστία, θα υπάρξει. Είτε από τη μία είτε από την άλλη πλευρά. Τα υπόλοιπα περί  της φύσεως του άντρα, ή περί ηθικής της γυναίκας είναι μετά συγχωρήσεως κουραφέξαλα.

----------


## leodint63

> Με συγχωρειτε,αγαπητε,εφτασε σε σας απο λαθος.Υποθετω πως δεν ειναι ο δικος σας τομεας αυτος.Ισως παλι,κανω λαθος.Αν παρολα αυτα μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε,θα το εκτιμουσα.Σκεφτομαστε μηπως μπορει ο καπετανιος μου να ερθει καπως πιο κοντα και ν αφησει την ποντοπορο για νεους σαν τον Tommy.Και παλι,συγγνωμη.Φιλικα,Εφη.


Αγαπητή Έφη ,πρωτίστως δεν είμαι ειδικός η πολύ περισσότερο ο «απόλυτα ειδικός» που ανέφερες προηγουμένως. Ένας απλός καθημερινός άνθρωπος είμαι συνάδελφος του συζύγου σου ο οποίος προσπαθώ με αναλυτική και συνθετική σκέψη να εξηγήσω τις αντιξοότητες του επαγγέλματος μας.Εχω δε την περιέργεια να μάθω σε ποιο τομέα με είχες κατατάξει. 
Χαίρομαι δε διότι αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν είμαι ο μοναδικός ο οποίος καταλήγει στα συμπεράσματα τα οποία συζητήσαμε νωρίτερα. Στο μέλλον δε ,θα θέσω και άλλα συναφή θέματα προς συζήτηση. 
Όσον αφορά το θέμα της <μετάταξης> του συζύγου, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός σου αναφέρω ότι προφανώς ο σύζυγος όταν τελείωσε την σχολή του, αντελήφθη ότι οι δυνατότητες απασχόλησης ήταν περισσότερες στα ποντοπόρα πλοία ,καθότι πολυάριθμα. Σίγουρα αντελήφθη ότι οι δυνατότητες επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης θα ήταν ταχύτερες και δεν θα υπήρχε πολυετής καθήλωση σε κάθε βαθμό. Επίσης αντελήφθη ότι ο στόχος του να φθάσει στον καταληκτικό βαθμό του πλοιάρχου ήταν απολύτως εφικτός λόγω των πολυαρίθμων ποντοπόρων πλοίων και με πλήρη απεμπλοκή από την συνταξιοδότηση η την αποδημία εις κύριον κάποιου συναδέλφου. Σαφώς και επηρεάσθηκε από την δυνατότητα και το δικαίωμα που του παρείχαν οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις να υποβάλλει κάποια στιγμή μετά από 6-7 μήνες εργασία την παραίτηση του και να επιστρέψει στο σπίτι του να ηρεμήσει και να ισορροπήσει σαν άνθρωπος. 
Πιστεύω ότι οι ανωτέρω λόγοι συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν. Επειδή όμως την σημερινή εποχή το διάστημα ακόμα και των έξη μηνών εργασίας θεωρείτε πολύ,(το ιδανικό θα ήταν να αντιγράψουμε τους ΒορειοΕυρωπαίους και κάτι post που γράφουν ότι δεν δέχθηκαν οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί το τετράμηνο απλώς θα σου πω ότι ούτε κάποιον γνωστό μου ρώτησαν ποτέ ούτε εμένα) , θα πρέπει και εμείς σαν εργαζόμενοι να προσπαθήσουμε να δώσουμε στους αρμόδιους κυρίους να καταλάβουν ότι ισορροπημένος άνθρωπος και επαγγελματίας είναι αυτός ο οποίος έχει κρατήσει την ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην εργασία και στην οικογένεια. 
Προσωπικά πιστεύω και θα ήθελα και την γνώμη σου επ’αυτου ότι όποιος επιδιώκει να αριστεύσει στα επαγγελματικά του σίγουρα θα έχει αντίκτυπο στην προσωπική του ζωή και αντίστροφα. Το παν είναι η ισορροπία. Το πώς θα το επιτύχει ο καθένας από μας εξαρτάται από την ιδιοσυγκρασία του. Χαρακτηριστικά θα σου αναφέρω την περίπτωση δύο φίλων μου οι οποίοι αρίστευσαν στην επαγγελματική –ναυτική καριέρα τους(σχεδόν πάντα ταξίδευαν) και τώρα αναρωτιούνται γιατί δεν παντρεύτηκαν ,πως συνέβη αυτό? Που θα βρούμε γυναίκα τώρα που μεγαλώσαμε? Είναι νομίζω τραγικά αυτά τα λάθη. Όπως εξίσου τραγικά είναι τα λάθη να γεννιέται ένα παιδί και να γνωρίζει τον ναυτικό πατέρα του όταν είναι ενός έτους, η εγκυμονούσα σύζυγος του ναυτικού να είναι μακριά από τον σύζυγο και χίλια δυό άλλα τα οποία έχουν ξανασυζητηθεί άπειρες φορές. 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα,πάντως χάρηκα για την γνωριμία.Δημήτρης

----------


## ελενη1991

Καλημέρα........
Κατα αρχάς συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την άποψη της Ωκυρρόης!Οποιος θέλει να απιστήσει θα απιστήσει!
Δεύτερον αγαπητό xotiko όσον αφορά την ακτοπλοία που ρώτησες είχα ρωτήσει και γω στις προηγούμενες σελίδες και μου είχαν απαντήσει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να μπείς διότι πρέπει να έχεις <γνωστούς>!Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ!
Τρίτον φίλε leodint63 εννοείς ότι οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες δε θέλουν να κάνουν τη σύμβαση 4μηνη???Είχα αναφέρει το θέμα στο forum και μου είπαν ότι οι ναυτικοί δε θέλουν και είχα τρελαθεί!και γω πιστεύω πως αν είναι λιγότερη οι μήνες μπόρεις να ισοροπήσεις οικογένεια και ναυτικό επάγγελμα!

----------


## leodint63

> Καλημέρα........
> Κατα αρχάς συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την άποψη της Ωκυρρόης!Οποιος θέλει να απιστήσει θα απιστήσει!
> Δεύτερον αγαπητό xotiko όσον αφορά την ακτοπλοία που ρώτησες είχα ρωτήσει και γω στις προηγούμενες σελίδες και μου είχαν απαντήσει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να μπείς διότι πρέπει να έχεις <γνωστούς>!Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ!
> Τρίτον φίλε leodint63 εννοείς ότι οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες δε θέλουν να κάνουν τη σύμβαση 4μηνη???Είχα αναφέρει το θέμα στο forum και μου είπαν ότι οι ναυτικοί δε θέλουν και είχα τρελαθεί!και γω πιστεύω πως αν είναι λιγότερη οι μήνες μπόρεις να ισοροπήσεις οικογένεια και ναυτικό επάγγελμα!


Αγαπητή Ελένη, σου δηλώ υπευθύνως πρώτον ότι είμαι ναυτικός , δεύτερον ότι ουδέποτε ερωτήθην κάτι σχετικό περί τετραμήνου και τρίτο ότι ουδέποτε περιέπεσε εις την αντίληψη μου κάποια σχετική έρευνα, ερώτηση, δημοσκόπηση η κάτι άλλο σχετικό. Προφανώς, αφού κάποιος το ανέφερε προηγουμένως, κάπου, κάποτε και σε κάποια μεμονωμένη εταιρεία ίσως να έγινε σχετική ερώτηση όπου οι εργαζόμενοι της (η ίσως οι μη εργαζόμενες σύζυγοι τους)κατέληξαν στο ότι υπάρχει περισσότερη ισορροπία αν ο σύζυγος ναυτικός είναι μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα μακράν της συζυγικής εστίας με σκοπό την απόκτηση περισσότερης υπηρεσίας και περιουσιακών στοιχείων. 
Αν κάποιος έχει ερωτηθεί επισήμως, ας μας το δηλώσει να μάθουμε και εμείς πότε έγινε αυτή η ευρεία έρευνα/δημοσκόπηση και δεν συμμετείχαμε.

----------


## xotiko

> Αγαπητή Έφη ,πρωτίστως δεν είμαι ειδικός η πολύ περισσότερο ο «απόλυτα ειδικός» που ανέφερες προηγουμένως. Ένας απλός καθημερινός άνθρωπος είμαι συνάδελφος του συζύγου σου ο οποίος προσπαθώ με αναλυτική και συνθετική σκέψη να εξηγήσω τις αντιξοότητες του επαγγέλματος μας.Εχω δε την περιέργεια να μάθω σε ποιο τομέα με είχες κατατάξει. 
> Χαίρομαι δε διότι αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν είμαι ο μοναδικός ο οποίος καταλήγει στα συμπεράσματα τα οποία συζητήσαμε νωρίτερα. Στο μέλλον δε ,θα θέσω και άλλα συναφή θέματα προς συζήτηση. 
> Όσον αφορά το θέμα της <μετάταξης> του συζύγου, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός σου αναφέρω ότι προφανώς ο σύζυγος όταν τελείωσε την σχολή του, αντελήφθη ότι οι δυνατότητες απασχόλησης ήταν περισσότερες στα ποντοπόρα πλοία ,καθότι πολυάριθμα. Σίγουρα αντελήφθη ότι οι δυνατότητες επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης θα ήταν ταχύτερες και δεν θα υπήρχε πολυετής καθήλωση σε κάθε βαθμό. Επίσης αντελήφθη ότι ο στόχος του να φθάσει στον καταληκτικό βαθμό του πλοιάρχου ήταν απολύτως εφικτός λόγω των πολυαρίθμων ποντοπόρων πλοίων και με πλήρη απεμπλοκή από την συνταξιοδότηση η την αποδημία εις κύριον κάποιου συναδέλφου. Σαφώς και επηρεάσθηκε από την δυνατότητα και το δικαίωμα που του παρείχαν οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις να υποβάλλει κάποια στιγμή μετά από 6-7 μήνες εργασία την παραίτηση του και να επιστρέψει στο σπίτι του να ηρεμήσει και να ισορροπήσει σαν άνθρωπος. 
> Πιστεύω ότι οι ανωτέρω λόγοι συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν. Επειδή όμως την σημερινή εποχή το διάστημα ακόμα και των έξη μηνών εργασίας θεωρείτε πολύ,(το ιδανικό θα ήταν να αντιγράψουμε τους ΒορειοΕυρωπαίους και κάτι post που γράφουν ότι δεν δέχθηκαν οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί το τετράμηνο απλώς θα σου πω ότι ούτε κάποιον γνωστό μου ρώτησαν ποτέ ούτε εμένα) , θα πρέπει και εμείς σαν εργαζόμενοι να προσπαθήσουμε να δώσουμε στους αρμόδιους κυρίους να καταλάβουν ότι ισορροπημένος άνθρωπος και επαγγελματίας είναι αυτός ο οποίος έχει κρατήσει την ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην εργασία και στην οικογένεια. 
> Προσωπικά πιστεύω και θα ήθελα και την γνώμη σου επΆαυτου ότι όποιος επιδιώκει να αριστεύσει στα επαγγελματικά του σίγουρα θα έχει αντίκτυπο στην προσωπική του ζωή και αντίστροφα. Το παν είναι η ισορροπία. Το πώς θα το επιτύχει ο καθένας από μας εξαρτάται από την ιδιοσυγκρασία του. Χαρακτηριστικά θα σου αναφέρω την περίπτωση δύο φίλων μου οι οποίοι αρίστευσαν στην επαγγελματική –ναυτική καριέρα τους(σχεδόν πάντα ταξίδευαν) και τώρα αναρωτιούνται γιατί δεν παντρεύτηκαν ,πως συνέβη αυτό? Που θα βρούμε γυναίκα τώρα που μεγαλώσαμε? Είναι νομίζω τραγικά αυτά τα λάθη. Όπως εξίσου τραγικά είναι τα λάθη να γεννιέται ένα παιδί και να γνωρίζει τον ναυτικό πατέρα του όταν είναι ενός έτους, η εγκυμονούσα σύζυγος του ναυτικού να είναι μακριά από τον σύζυγο και χίλια δυό άλλα τα οποία έχουν ξανασυζητηθεί άπειρες φορές. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα,πάντως χάρηκα για την γνωριμία.Δημήτρης


Χαιρομαι πολυ,Δημητρη που σε γνωρισα και βρηκα καποιον να συζητω σοβαρα ολα οσα με απασχολουν στην προσωπικη μου ζωη και καθημερινοτητα.Αν ολοι οι καπετανιοι μας ειχαν το δικο σου μορφωτικο επιπεδο και την ακεραια προσωπικοτητα,η υφηλιος ολη θα αντιμετωπιζε με τον προσηκοντα σεβασμο και τη χωρα και το επαγγελμα σας.Για να πω την αληθεια,νομισα πως εισαι καθηγητης στη Σχολη Εμπορικου Ναυτικου.Τωρα ομως σε νιωθω πιο κοντα αφου ξερω πως ΖΕΙΣ ολα οσα διδασκονται θεωρητικα οσοι δεν εχουν ακομα τη σκληρη εμπειρια του καπετανιου που "οργωσε " τις θαλασσες του κοσμου.Δεχομαι οσα λες για την καριερα του συζυγου μου και κατ επεκταση των καπετανιων των ποντοπορων,αλλα φτανει καποια στιγμη που κουραζονται κι αυτοι και σταθμιζοντας τα οφελη,προτιμουν να ειναι οσο πιο κοντα μπορουν στη οικογενεια τουςΙσως τοτε θα επρεπε να τους δινεται η δυνατοτητα να υπηρετουν σε πιο κοντινες γραμμες.Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι που σε γνωρισα και σου ευχομαι παντα καλες θαλασσες και το ιδιο κουραγιο,δυναμη και θεληση που εχεις και τωρα!Νοστιμον ημαρ,καπετανιε!

----------


## Leviathan

> Μια και εισαστε μεσα στα πραγματα,παιρνω το θαρρος να ρωτησω αν ξερετε πως μπορει καποιος καπετανιος. να μεταπηδησει απο την ποντοπορο στην ακτοπλοια.Ειναι σχετικα ευκολο η ειναι λιγο πολυ καστα και ουσιαστικα πολυ δυσκολο?Πως πρεπει να το ψαξει?Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο κι οτιδηποτε απο σιγουρη πηγη θα με βοηθουσε αφανταστα.Κι εσεις εισαστε μαχιμος και γνωριζετε καλυτερα.Ευχαριστω πολυ!Καλες θαλασσες και χαρουμενες επιστροφες παντα!


Αγαπητή, να σου την αλήθεια, η ακτοπλοϊα δεν είναι ο τομέας όπου εργάζομαι, αλλά από τις πληροφορίες που συλλέγω από συναδέλφους-φίλους ή συναδέλφους που συναναστρέφομαι, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο σε πλοίαρχο να μεταπηδήσει από τον ένα κλάδο της ναυτιλίας στον άλλο (ποίο εύκολο είναι σε μικρότερους βαθμούς πχ ανθυποπλοίαρχος, τρίτος μηχανικός), ειδικά σε ένα χώρο όπως η ακτοπλοϊα που απαιτεί εκτός από την ικανότητα και τις προσωπικές δημόσιες σχέσεις, γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε η κάθε επιχείρηση θέλει να γνωρίζει τους διαχειριστές της περιουσίας της. Όμως από τους συναδέλφους ακούω ότι περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας έχουν τα κότερα από ότι η ακτοπλοϊα/"ποστάλια". Τώρα δυστηχώς περισσότερες πληροφορίες δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω.

----------


## xotiko

> Αγαπητή, να σου την αλήθεια, η ακτοπλοϊα δεν είναι ο τομέας όπου εργάζομαι, αλλά από τις πληροφορίες που συλλέγω από συναδέλφους-φίλους ή συναδέλφους που συναναστρέφομαι, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο σε πλοίαρχο να μεταπηδήσει από τον ένα κλάδο της ναυτιλίας στον άλλο (ποίο εύκολο είναι σε μικρότερους βαθμούς πχ ανθυποπλοίαρχος, τρίτος μηχανικός), ειδικά σε ένα χώρο όπως η ακτοπλοϊα που απαιτεί εκτός από την ικανότητα και τις προσωπικές δημόσιες σχέσεις, γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε η κάθε επιχείρηση θέλει να γνωρίζει τους διαχειριστές της περιουσίας της. Όμως από τους συναδέλφους ακούω ότι περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας έχουν τα κότερα από ότι η ακτοπλοϊα/"ποστάλια". Τώρα δυστηχώς περισσότερες πληροφορίες δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω.


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες που ειχες την καλοσυνη να μου δωσεις αμεσα..Δυστυχως,απο οτι καταλαβαινω,μαλλον θα παραμεινουμε στην κατασταση που ειμαστε τωρα.Οποτε,μολις ξεπεραστουν καποια προβληματα που υπαρχουν,θα παραιτηθω να τον ακολουθησω μεχρι τη συνταξιοδοτηση του,αφου τα τελευταια χρονια καθε ταξιδι του γινεται ολο και πιο δυσκολο και ψυχοφθορο.Και παλι,σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## xotiko

> Καλημέρα........
> Κατα αρχάς συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την άποψη της Ωκυρρόης!Οποιος θέλει να απιστήσει θα απιστήσει!
> Δεύτερον αγαπητό xotiko όσον αφορά την ακτοπλοία που ρώτησες είχα ρωτήσει και γω στις προηγούμενες σελίδες και μου είχαν απαντήσει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να μπείς διότι πρέπει να έχεις <γνωστούς>!Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ!
> Τρίτον φίλε leodint63 εννοείς ότι οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες δε θέλουν να κάνουν τη σύμβαση 4μηνη???Είχα αναφέρει το θέμα στο forum και μου είπαν ότι οι ναυτικοί δε θέλουν και είχα τρελαθεί!και γω πιστεύω πως αν είναι λιγότερη οι μήνες μπόρεις να ισοροπήσεις οικογένεια και ναυτικό επάγγελμα!


Στην περιπτωση αυτη,αγαπητη Ελενη,η μονη λυση ειναι να πιεσουν οι ιδιοι οι αντρες μας για μικροτερου χρονου συμβασεις,μια κι εμεις ειμαστε ουσιαστικα ανισχυρες γι αυτο.Αν γινει μικροτερος ο χρονος απουσιας τους και οι εταιριες δε θα χασουν(υποθετω)και τα πληρωματα τους ζωντας με πιο ανθρωπινες προυποθεσεις,θα αποδιδουν καλυτερα και δε θα δημιουργουν προβληματα.Καλο κουραγιο και σε σενα,αγαπητη φιλη!

----------


## tommy

> Εφόσον είναι στον ....γενετικό κώδικα του άντρα η πολυγαμία, τότε γιατί εστιάζετε τόση ώρα εδώ το θέμα της "απιστίας" σε σχέση με το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού; Ρωτάω τον tommy κυρίως που έθεσε αυτές τις διαστάσεις στο θέμα. 
> Το ζήτημα είναι πιο απλό: είτε στη στεριά είτε στη θάλασσα αν είναι να υπάρξει απιστία, θα υπάρξει. Είτε από τη μία είτε από την άλλη πλευρά. Τα υπόλοιπα περί της φύσεως του άντρα, ή περί ηθικής της γυναίκας είναι μετά συγχωρήσεως κουραφέξαλα.


Λοιπόν πρώτα από όλα να απαντήσω σε εσένα Ωκυρρόη και χαίρομαι που ένας 17χρονος σας εμπνέει να τον ρωτήσετε διάφορα πράγματα!!(Αστειεύομαι) :Razz: 

Λοιπόν... το ότι οι άντρες είναι πολυγαμικοί... θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε και θέλετε δεν θέλετε ισχύει επιστημονικά. ¶ρα λέγοντας ότι είναι κουραφέξαλα είναι σαν να αμφισβητείς έρευνες κ.λπ.! Τώρα όσον αφορά το παρακάτω που είπες... ότι δηλαδή αν είναι ''να σου την κάνει'' - ''θα σου την κάνει''... δεν νομίζω να είπα το αντίθετο. Αυτό είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα, αλλά απλά δώσαμε ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο επάγγελμα των ναυτικών, γιατί για αυτούς συζητάμε και άλλωστε... αυτό είναι και το επάγγελμα που είναι περιβόητο για τις ''εμπειρίες'' που παίρνει ο κάθε ναυτικός. Αυτό έχει γίνει για λόγους που έχουμε προαναφέρει με το xotiko (λόγω φήμης κ.λπ. κ.λπ.). Αυτά.

Όσον αφορά τα άλλα... νομίζω απαντήθηκαν από τους προλαλήσαντες! :Wink:

----------


## ελενη1991

> Στην περιπτωση αυτη,αγαπητη Ελενη,η μονη λυση ειναι να πιεσουν οι ιδιοι οι αντρες μας για μικροτερου χρονου συμβασεις,μια κι εμεις ειμαστε ουσιαστικα ανισχυρες γι αυτο.Αν γινει μικροτερος ο χρονος απουσιας τους και οι εταιριες δε θα χασουν(υποθετω)και τα πληρωματα τους ζωντας με πιο ανθρωπινες προυποθεσεις,θα αποδιδουν καλυτερα και δε θα δημιουργουν προβληματα.Καλο κουραγιο και σε σενα,αγαπητη φιλη!


 
Σε ευχαριστώ....Πρέπει να πιέσουν όμως οι ναυτικοί μας αν το θέλουν πραγματικά!Ελπίζω να μη το αφήσουν στη τύχη του το θέμα!Ας το κάνουν έστω για τις μελλοντικές γενναιές ναυτικών!Τους θερμοπαρακαλώ εγώ προσωπικά.................... :Sad:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Λοιπόν πρώτα από όλα να απαντήσω σε εσένα Ωκυρρόη και χαίρομαι που ένας 17χρονος σας εμπνέει να τον ρωτήσετε διάφορα πράγματα!!(Αστειεύομαι)
> 
> Λοιπόν... το ότι οι άντρες είναι πολυγαμικοί... θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε και θέλετε δεν θέλετε ισχύει επιστημονικά. ¶ρα λέγοντας ότι είναι κουραφέξαλα είναι σαν να αμφισβητείς έρευνες κ.λπ.!


Αλήθεια λοιπον μπορείς να μου αναφέρεις πιο συγκεκριμένα μερικές από τις έρευνες που λες ότι αμφισβητώ;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xotiko

> Σε ευχαριστώ....Πρέπει να πιέσουν όμως οι ναυτικοί μας αν το θέλουν πραγματικά!Ελπίζω να μη το αφήσουν στη τύχη του το θέμα!Ας το κάνουν έστω για τις μελλοντικές γενναιές ναυτικών!Τους θερμοπαρακαλώ εγώ προσωπικά....................


Ξερεις κατι?Αν μαζευτουμε πολλες,μπορουμε να ενωσουμε τις φωνες μας,να τις κανουμε δυνατες.Κι αν μας βοηθησουν και οι θαλασσινοι του Forum,να τις στειλουμε σε ολα τα καραβια ν ακουστουν.Ισως ετσι τους αγγιξουμε περισσοτερο και αποφασισουν να δραστηριοποιηθουν κι αυτοι.Μια ιδεα ειναι.Πως σου φαινεται?

----------


## ελενη1991

> Ξερεις κατι?Αν μαζευτουμε πολλες,μπορουμε να ενωσουμε τις φωνες μας,να τις κανουμε δυνατες.Κι αν μας βοηθησουν και οι θαλασσινοι του Forum,να τις στειλουμε σε ολα τα καραβια ν ακουστουν.Ισως ετσι τους αγγιξουμε περισσοτερο και αποφασισουν να δραστηριοποιηθουν κι αυτοι.Μια ιδεα ειναι.Πως σου φαινεται?


 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα!Αλλά ποιός θα τους ξεσηκώσει?Πρέπει να μαζευτούμε πάρα πολλά άτομα για να καταλάβουν οι αρμόδιοι πόσο σημαντικό είναι για μας!Ετσι υπάρχει περίπτωση να το σκεφτούν.........

----------


## Leviathan

> Πρώτα από όλα να απαντήσω στον Leviathan ο οποίος μου απηύθυνε τον λόγο! 
> Καταρχάς θέλω ανθρώπους που να μπαίνουν σφήνα στις συζητήσεις, γιατί έτσι αποκτάει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον μία συζήτηση.
> 
> Όσον αφορά αυτά που είπες... πρέπει να σου πω ότι δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν και δουλειές για πλοιάρχους κι εκτός θάλασσας, αλλά εγώ μιλούσα για τους “νεούλιδες” που πάνε ΜΟΝΟ για θάλασσα και τελικά τα βρίσκουν αγγούρια (συγγνώμη για την έκφραση). Για όλους τους άλλους που δεν πάνε μόνο για θάλασσα... εννοείται πως συμφωνούμε!
> 
> Όσον αφορά εσένα xotiko... έχεις ορθή λογική σχετικά με το θέμα της θάλασσας. Εννοείται πως χρειάζεται "νέο" αίμα η θάλασσα με παιδιά που έχουν όρεξη κ.λπ.! Εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ανήκω σε αυτά, αλλά εδώ είμαι, διότι ψάχνομαι όσον αφορά το τι επάγγελμα θα ακολουθήσω!:mrgreen:


Μια που μου απαντάς, δεν ανέφερα καθόλου την εργασία πλοιάρχων κι εκτός θάλασσας, που λες ότι εννοείτε κιόλας. 
Επίσης δε σε καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις με την πρόταση "Για όλους τους άλλους που δεν πάνε μόνο για θάλασσα... " 
Δε το καταλαβαίνω, προφανώς θέλεις να εκφράσεις κάποια άποψη, αλλά μια και το ανέφερες ποίοι μπορεί είναι οι λόγοι που μπορεί να ωθήσουν κάποιον να ταξιδέψει;

----------


## tommy

*Προς: Ωκυρρόη*
Αν και με έκανες να κάνω μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ δεν πειράζει! Λοιπόν...




> Οι γυναίκες, αντίθετα με πολλούς άνδρες, όπως έχει διαπιστωθεί σε αρκετές έρευνες, προτιμούν ενστικτωδώς μια μονογαμική σχέση, κυρίως επειδή αισθάνονται ότι χρειάζονται βοήθεια για να μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά που πιθανώς θα προκύψουν. Αν όμως υποκύψουν στον πειρασμό της απιστίας και νιώσουν τη διάθεση για ερωτικές περιπέτειες, αυτό είναι πιο πιθανό να συμβεί μόλις έχουν εισέλθει στην τρίτη δεκαετία της ζωής τους. 
> 
> Ο λόγος είναι πάλι βιολογικός, σύμφωνα με νέα διεθνή έρευνα, καθώς αντιλαμβάνονται αυτή την ηλικία ως την τελευταία τους ευκαιρία, προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσουν τον κατάλληλο άνδρα για τα παιδιά τους. Η ίδια περιόδος συμπίπτει με την σεξουαλική τους κορύφωση, οπότε και αυξάνονται οι ευκαιρίες τους για ανεύρεση του επιθυμητού συντρόφου. Σε αυτά τα συμπεράσματα κατέληξε ο δρ Ντέηβιντ Σμιτ του αμερικανικού πανεπιστημίου Μπράντλεϊ του Ιλινόις, ο οποίος υπομονετικά συνέλεξε στοιχεία για τις σεξουαλικές συνήθειες γυναικών από 48 χώρες ανά τον κόσμο.
> 
> Διαπίστωσε ότι ενώ η «κοινωνιο-σεξουαλικότητα» των ανδρών (η ροπή τους για ερωτικές περιπέτειες) κορυφώνεται συνήθως ανάμεσα στα 25 και 30 χρόνια τους, οι γυναίκες είναι πιθανότερο να φανούν άπιστες με μια χρονική?υστέρηση, λίγο μετά τα 30 τους. Όπως είπε ο δρ Σμιτ στο New Scientist, οι γυναίκες είναι πιθανότερο να έχουν κάποια περιπέτεια όταν η γονιμότητά τους για πρώτη φορά αρχίζει να εξασθενεί. Σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο, οι πιθανότητές τους για σύλληψη μωρού αρχίζουν να πέφτουν με αυξανόμενο ρυθμό και παράλληλα αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες σύλληψης μωρού με κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, η αυξημένη «κοινωνιο-σεξουαλικότητα» σε εκείνη περίπου την περίοδο, αντανακλά από πλευράς της γυναίκας μια εξελιγμένη αναπαραγωγική στρατηγική, η οποία μεγιστοποιεί την πιθανότητα σύλληψης ενός υγιούς μωρού. Η διαπίστωση αυτή φαίνεται να επιβεβαιώνεται και από τη διάλυση αρκετών σχέσεων ή και γάμων, όταν οι γυναίκες βρίσκονται στα 30 τους χρόνια ή λίγο μετά..
> Σύμφωνα με άλλες επιστημονικές έρευνες, υπάρχουν βιολογικοί και εξελικτικοί λόγοι που οι άνδρες έχουν συνήθως συχνότερες ερωτικές περιπέτειες και απιστίες από τις γυναίκες. Σε όλους τους πολιτισμούς οι γυναίκες είναι αυτές που φέρουν το βάρος της εγκυμοσύνης, του θηλασμού και της ανατροφής του μωρού, γιʼ αυτό τείνουν να είναι πιο επιλεκτικές όσον αφορά τους σεξουαλικούς συντρόφους τους. Οι άνδρες δεν έχουν αυτό το βάρος και συνεπώς είναι πιο ανοικτοί σε βραχύχρονες σχέσεις.
> 
> ...

----------


## tommy

> …γιατί εργασία για Έλληνες αξιωματικούς έχει σε αρκετές εταιρείες και αν νομίζει κάποιος ότι δυσκολεύεται…




Όταν είπες ότι υπάρχουν εργασίες για του Έλληνες αξιωματικούς και σε διάφορες εταιρείες… κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσες στην ξηρά! Γιʼ αυτό είπα κι εγώ ότι εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν δουλειές και σε διάφορες εταιρείες στην ξηρά (ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες κ.λπ.)!





> Μια που μου απαντάς, δεν ανέφερα καθόλου την εργασία πλοιάρχων κι εκτός θάλασσας, που λες ότι εννοείτε κιόλας. 
> Επίσης δε σε καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις με την πρόταση "Για όλους τους άλλους που δεν πάνε μόνο για θάλασσα... " 
> Δε το καταλαβαίνω, προφανώς θέλεις να εκφράσεις κάποια άποψη, αλλά μια και το ανέφερες ποίοι μπορεί είναι οι λόγοι που μπορεί να ωθήσουν κάποιον να ταξιδέψει;




Όσο για την φράση που είπα… είναι ξεκάθαρη! Υπάρχουν και παιδιά που μπαίνουν στην σχολή ΟΧΙ για να πάνε να ταξιδέψουν, αλλά για να βρουν άλλες δουλειές που έχουν σχέση με την ναυτιλία! Για αυτά τα παιδιά μιλούσα.

Όσο για τους λόγους που μπορούν να ωθήσουν κάποιον να ταξιδέψει… μη ρωτάς εμένα, αλλά ρώτα άλλα άτομα που είναι στο επάγγελμα και ξέρουν πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα. Ρώτα τους… για ποιους λόγους μπήκαν σε αυτό το επάγγελμα και αν το μετάνιωσαν ποτέ!  :Wink:

----------


## xotiko

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα!Αλλά ποιός θα τους ξεσηκώσει?Πρέπει να μαζευτούμε πάρα πολλά άτομα για να καταλάβουν οι αρμόδιοι πόσο σημαντικό είναι για μας!Ετσι υπάρχει περίπτωση να το σκεφτούν.........


Ας ξεσηκωθουν πρωτα οι ιδιοι οι ναυτικοι κι αυτοι μαζι με μας ειναι μια υπολογισιμη δυναμη και φωνη.Πιστεψε με δεν ειμαστε καθολου λιγοι ολοι αυτοι.Το θεμα ειναι,θελουν στ αληθεια οι ναυτικοι μας να εχουν συμβασεις μικροτερου χρονου?Βλεπεις,ειναι και το θεμα της προυπηρεσιας και της συνταξιοδοτησης τους,κατι για το οποιο δεν μπορω να τους αδικησω πως ειναι μειζονος σημασιας γι αυτους.Φανταζεσαι,να πρεπει να ταξιδευουν ως τα 65 τους?Ομως πιστευω πως αν αρχισουν ολοι μαζι συζητηση με τις εταιριες,κατι καλο για μας θα βγει.Αρκει να υπαρχουν ενιαιες θεσεις και ενωμενες δυναμεις.Εμεις με την αγαπη μας και τη φωνη μας,αυτοι με σοβαρα επιχειρηματα,ισως κανουμε ενα βημα πιο μπροστα.

----------


## xotiko

> *Προς: Ωκυρρόη*
> Αν και με έκανες να κάνω μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ δεν πειράζει! Λοιπόν...


Αγαπητε Τommy,εχω να ανταπαντησω τα εξης,εστω κι αν δεν τα ενστερνιζομαι κατα κανενα τροπο.Μια γυναικα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να εχει πολλους ερωτικους συντροφους,γιατι η φυση τελικα θα επιλεξει μονη της το πιο δυνατο,υγιες και σωστο σπερμα να γονιμοποιησει.Αρα,χρειαζεται ποικιλια για τη σωστη φυσικη επιλογη.Κι αυτο,πιστεψε με,απολυτα τεκμηριωμενο επιστημονικα..Το διδαχθηκαμε στα παμπολα βιβλια βιολογιας και ψυχολογιας στη Σχολη μου.Γι αυτο,ας αφησουμε τις επιστημονικες διατριβες κι ας εστιασουμε στην ανθρωπινη βουληση και νοηση για τις αληθινα σωστες απαντησεις.Αλλωστε,καθε ανθρωπος ειναι εντελως ξεχωριστος κι αποφασιζει για τη διαθεση του εαυτου του αυτοβουλα.

----------


## tommy

Το ότι μπορεί μία γυναίκα να έχει πολλούς ερωτικούς συντρόφους δεν το αποκλείει κάποιος, αλλά η έρευνα εστίασε περισσότερο στο ότι η γυναίκες προτιμάνε την ασφάλεια κ.λπ.! Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι άπιστες! :Very Happy:  :Razz:  ¶λλωστε και οι άντρες προσπαθούν να γονιμοποιούν περισσότερες για να σιγουρευτούν ότι έχουν δυνατό σπέρμα βάση βιολογίας, αλλά και ψυχολογίας!

Όλα αυτά είναι βάση του χαρακτήρα κυρίως και των αρχών που έχει ο καθ' ένας και η κάθε μία!!

----------


## xotiko

> Το ότι μπορεί μία γυναίκα να έχει πολλούς ερωτικούς συντρόφους δεν το αποκλείει κάποιος, αλλά η έρευνα εστίασε περισσότερο στο ότι η γυναίκες προτιμάνε την ασφάλεια κ.λπ.! Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι άπιστες! ¶λλωστε και οι άντρες προσπαθούν να γονιμοποιούν περισσότερες για να σιγουρευτούν ότι έχουν δυνατό σπέρμα βάση βιολογίας, αλλά και ψυχολογίας!
> 
> Όλα αυτά είναι βάση του χαρακτήρα κυρίως και των αρχών που έχει ο καθ' ένας και η κάθε μία!!


Δεν προσεξες οτι ανεφερα οχι πως ΜΠΟΡΕΙ μια γυναικα να εχει πολλους ερωτικους συντροφους,αλλα οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να εχει,συμφωνα με τη βιολογια.Οχι μονο οτι σε συμφερει,αγαπητε μου Tommy,για να ειμαστε δικαιοι.Οσον αφορα στις δικες μου αποψεις,τις εχω ηδη εκφρασει,ως ανθρωπος λογικα και συναισθηματικα σκεπτομενος.Αυτα,για την αποκατασταση της αληθειας και μονο.

----------


## leodint63

> Ξερεις κατι?Αν μαζευτουμε πολλες,μπορουμε να ενωσουμε τις φωνες μας,να τις κανουμε δυνατες.Κι αν μας βοηθησουν και οι θαλασσινοι του Forum,να τις στειλουμε σε ολα τα καραβια ν ακουστουν.Ισως ετσι τους αγγιξουμε περισσοτερο και αποφασισουν να δραστηριοποιηθουν κι αυτοι.Μια ιδεα ειναι.Πως σου φαινεται?


Εφη ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Πριν καταπιαστούμε με την κατασκευή πανό ,πλακάτ κλπ θα ήθελα να σου εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να αντιγραφούν οι συνθήκες εργασίας του Δανού η του Νορβηγού ναυτικού τόσο εύκολα. Για να αλλάξει κάτι θα πρέπει να αλλάξει η σχέση προσφοράς/ζήτησης ναυτεργατικού δυναμικού. Όσο υπάρχουν προσφερόμενοι με τις συνηθισμένες συνθήκες εργασίας, δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα. Θα χρειαζόντουσαν πολλές σελίδες για να εξηγήσω οικονομοτεχνικά το όλο θέμα. Ούτε ισχύει το ότι θα παίρναμε σύνταξη στα 65.Αν είναι σωστές οι πληροφορίες μου ο Νορβηγός πληρώνεται με 12 μισθούς, έχει ιδιωτικές ασφαλίσεις και εργάζεται 4 μήνες στο πλοίο του ,έχει διακοπές 4 μηνών και ξανά εργασία 4 μηνών. Επαναλαμβάνω αν είναι σωστές οι πληροφορίες μου. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις κάποιος ο οποίος πληρώνεται όλο τον χρόνο είναι μόνιμος υπάλληλος .

----------


## tommy

> Δεν προσεξες οτι ανεφερα οχι πως ΜΠΟΡΕΙ μια γυναικα να εχει πολλους ερωτικους συντροφους,αλλα οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να εχει,συμφωνα με τη βιολογια.Οχι μονο οτι σε συμφερει,αγαπητε μου Tommy,για να ειμαστε δικαιοι.Οσον αφορα στις δικες μου αποψεις,τις εχω ηδη εκφρασει,ως ανθρωπος λογικα και συναισθηματικα σκεπτομενος.Αυτα,για την αποκατασταση της αληθειας και μονο.


Δεν είναι θέμα συμφέροντος το ότι δεν είπα το ΠΡΕΠΕΙ, αλλά απλά... ξέρεις... το ΠΡΕΠΕΙ για αυτό που προείπες είναι λίγο βαρύ και παράξενο για να το πει ένα αρσενικό! Βιολογικά ίσως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ, αλλά ηθικά δεν νομίζω! :Wink:

----------


## xotiko

> Εφη ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Πριν καταπιαστούμε με την κατασκευή πανό ,πλακάτ κλπ θα ήθελα να σου εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να αντιγραφούν οι συνθήκες εργασίας του Δανού η του Νορβηγού ναυτικού τόσο εύκολα. Για να αλλάξει κάτι θα πρέπει να αλλάξει η σχέση προσφοράς/ζήτησης ναυτεργατικού δυναμικού. Όσο υπάρχουν προσφερόμενοι με τις συνηθισμένες συνθήκες εργασίας, δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα. Θα χρειαζόντουσαν πολλές σελίδες για να εξηγήσω οικονομοτεχνικά το όλο θέμα. Ούτε ισχύει το ότι θα παίρναμε σύνταξη στα 65.Αν είναι σωστές οι πληροφορίες μου ο Νορβηγός πληρώνεται με 12 μισθούς, έχει ιδιωτικές ασφαλίσεις και εργάζεται 4 μήνες στο πλοίο του ,έχει διακοπές 4 μηνών και ξανά εργασία 4 μηνών. Επαναλαμβάνω αν είναι σωστές οι πληροφορίες μου. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις κάποιος ο οποίος πληρώνεται όλο τον χρόνο είναι μόνιμος υπάλληλος .


Ειναι σε γνωση μου ολα αυτα που αναφερεις,αγαπητε.Ξερω ποσο ακριβως και πως πληρωνεται ο Νορβηγος,οπως και ξερω οτι ποτε δε θα φτασουμε εδω σε τετοια επιπεδα,οχι μονο στη ναυτιλια αλλα και σε στη δικη μου υπηρεσια(ΥΠΕΠΘ),για να μιλω με επιχειρηματα.Αυτο που προτεινω ειναι με βαση τις σημερινες συνθηκες διαβιωσης κι απαιτησεων της κοινωνιας,ΚΑΤΙ να αλλαξει.Εχεις δικιο οτι η προσφορα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και δεχονται τη δουλεια με οποιουσδηποτε ορους,ομως λιγο καιρο μετα ειναι οι ιδιοι που δυσανασχετουν,οποτε,καλον ειναι να ενημερωθουν σωστα ολοι.Κι ασφαλως,για ονομα του Θεου,δε μιλουσα για πανο,πλακατ και πορειες!!!

----------


## xotiko

> Δεν είναι θέμα συμφέροντος το ότι δεν είπα το ΠΡΕΠΕΙ, αλλά απλά... ξέρεις... το ΠΡΕΠΕΙ για αυτό που προείπες είναι λίγο βαρύ και παράξενο για να το πει ένα αρσενικό! Βιολογικά ίσως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ, αλλά ηθικά δεν νομίζω!


Εισαστε γλυκυτατα εσεις τα αρσενικα,μα παντα ΠΑΙΔΙΑ κι αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα δυνατα σας σημεια που μας κανει να σας αγαπαμε και να σας συγχωρουμε.Μεγαλα,χαδιαρικα,κακομαθημενα παιδια!

----------


## tommy

> Εισαστε γλυκυτατα εσεις τα αρσενικα,μα παντα ΠΑΙΔΙΑ κι αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα δυνατα σας σημεια που μας κανει να σας αγαπαμε και να σας συγχωρουμε.Μεγαλα,χαδιαρικα,κακομαθημενα παιδια!


:mrgreen:!!:mrgreen:!No Comments!:mrgreen:!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Το να μας παραθέσεις φίλε tommy, ένα άρθρο από το ert.gr ανυπόγραφο κλπ δε συνιστά τεκμηριωμένη επιστημονική έρευνα. Ξέρεις τι μπορεί να βρει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο φαντάζομαι...μπορεί να βρει για τα πάντα τις εντελώς αντίθετες απόψεις. Μια επιστημονική έρευνα για να είναι έγκυρη πρέπει να αναφέρει τη μεθοδολογία της, δηλ. το δείγμα της έρευνας, το εύρος, τον τρόπο επεξεργασίας και ανάλυσης των ευρημάτων, και ένα σωρό άλλα. 
Για τα υπόλοιπα που λες φυσικό είναι να τα λες αγαπητέ tommy, καθώς απηχούν τις απόψεις μιας επί πολλά χρόνια ανδροκρατούμενης κοινωνίας που όμως έχει προ πολλού αλλάξει. Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι ορμές υπάρχουν και στα δυο φύλλα όπως συμβαίνει σχεδόν σε όλους τους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς (πλην των φυτών φυσικά). Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι "λογικό ον" και κατά συνέπεια  δεν άγεται ούτε φέρεται από τις ορμές και τα ένστικτά του. 
Τέλος το επιχείρημα ότι οι άντρες είναι "αιώνια παιδιά" ίσως να βολεύει από τη μια τους ίδιους τους άντρες, από την άλλη κάποιες γυναίκες που προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν ή να "απαλύνουν" μια όχι και τόσο ευχάριστη για αυτές κατάσταση. 
Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.  :Wink:

----------


## ελενη1991

Εννοείται πως ούτε εγώ είπα τίποτα για πλακατ και πορείες!Προσπαθώ όμως να σκεφτώ πως θα μπορούσαμε να το οργανώσουμε!Δεν έχετε ιδέα το πόσο θέλω να γίνει 4μηνη η σύμβαση!!!!!!!!Ε και δε θα δουλεύουν μέχρι τα 65τους!Τι προτιμάνε????Να κάνουν μια σωστή οικογένεια μάζι με μια πετυχημένη καριέρα ή να συνταξιοδοτηθούν πιο γρήγορα????Δηλαδή και να συνταξιοδοτηθούν μόνη μέσα σε ένα άδειο σπίτι θα είναι οι περισσότεροι!
*leodint63* να σε ρωτήσω κάτι????Αφού δουλεύουν 4 μήνες γιατί πληρώνονται όλο το χρόνο???Αφού τους άλλους μήνες κάθονται.

----------


## xotiko

> Το να μας παραθέσεις φίλε tommy, ένα άρθρο από το ert.gr ανυπόγραφο κλπ δε συνιστά τεκμηριωμένη επιστημονική έρευνα. Ξέρεις τι μπορεί να βρει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο φαντάζομαι...μπορεί να βρει για τα πάντα τις εντελώς αντίθετες απόψεις. Μια επιστημονική έρευνα για να είναι έγκυρη πρέπει να αναφέρει τη μεθοδολογία της, δηλ. το δείγμα της έρευνας, το εύρος, τον τρόπο επεξεργασίας και ανάλυσης των ευρημάτων, και ένα σωρό άλλα. 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα που λες φυσικό είναι να τα λες αγαπητέ tommy, καθώς απηχούν τις απόψεις μιας επί πολλά χρόνια ανδροκρατούμενης κοινωνίας που όμως έχει προ πολλού αλλάξει. Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι ορμές υπάρχουν και στα δυο φύλλα όπως συμβαίνει σχεδόν σε όλους τους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς (πλην των φυτών φυσικά). Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι "λογικό ον" και κατά συνέπεια  δεν άγεται ούτε φέρεται από τις ορμές και τα ένστικτά του. 
> Τέλος το επιχείρημα ότι οι άντρες είναι "αιώνια παιδιά" ίσως να βολεύει από τη μια τους ίδιους τους άντρες, από την άλλη κάποιες γυναίκες που προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν ή να "απαλύνουν" μια όχι και τόσο ευχάριστη για αυτές κατάσταση. 
> Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.


Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΟΡΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ!Ειναι το moto μου αγαπητη και σταση ζωης.Οσο για το αν οι αντρες ειναι παντα μεγαλα παιδια,ειναι θεμα πειρας στη ζωη,εχοντας μια εμπειρια τριαντα χρονων με συζυγο και γιους αποκλειστικα.Πειρα!Γνωση και σοφια χρονων,που καλο θα ηταν να μην απορριπτετε αβασανιστα και γρηγορα εσεις οι νεωτερες.Και το λεω,με παρα πολλη αγαπη και πονο για οσα θα βιωσετε στο περασμα των χρονων,καλη μου,πιστεψε με!

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΟΡΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ!Ειναι το moto μου αγαπητη και σταση ζωης.Οσο για το αν οι αντρες ειναι παντα μεγαλα παιδια,ειναι θεμα πειρας στη ζωη,εχοντας μια εμπειρια τριαντα χρονων με συζυγο και γιους αποκλειστικα.Πειρα!Γνωση και σοφια χρονων,που καλο θα ηταν να μην απορριπτετε αβασανιστα και γρηγορα εσεις οι νεωτερες.Και το λεω,με παρα πολλη αγαπη και πονο για οσα θα βιωσετε στο περασμα των χρονων,καλη μου,πιστεψε με!


Το τελευταίο πράγμα που θέλω να κάνω είναι να απορρίψω (και μάλιστα αβασάνιστα) την εμπειρία, τη σοφία και τη γνώση των μεγαλυτέρων. Ίσα ίσα που σέβομαι και αφουγκράζομαι τις απόψεις τους. Ωστόσο το να προεξοφλείτε a priori ότι θα βιώσω το ίδιο που βιώσατε εσείς, δεν είναι λιγάκι τραβηγμένο; Γιατί αγάπη και πόνο;

----------


## leodint63

> Εννοείται πως ούτε εγώ είπα τίποτα για πλακατ και πορείες!Προσπαθώ όμως να σκεφτώ πως θα μπορούσαμε να το οργανώσουμε!Δεν έχετε ιδέα το πόσο θέλω να γίνει 4μηνη η σύμβαση!!!!!!!!Ε και δε θα δουλεύουν μέχρι τα 65τους!Τι προτιμάνε????Να κάνουν μια σωστή οικογένεια μάζι με μια πετυχημένη καριέρα ή να συνταξιοδοτηθούν πιο γρήγορα????Δηλαδή και να συνταξιοδοτηθούν μόνη μέσα σε ένα άδειο σπίτι θα είναι οι περισσότεροι!
> *leodint63* να σε ρωτήσω κάτι????Αφού δουλεύουν 4 μήνες γιατί πληρώνονται όλο το χρόνο???Αφού τους άλλους μήνες κάθονται.


Ελένη δεν έγραψα ότι δουλεύουν 4 και τους άλλους μήνες κάθονται.
Ναί μεν πληρώνονται όλο τον χρόνο αλλά εργάζονται 4 μήνες ,ξεκουράζονται 4 και ξαναδουλεύουν άλλους 4.

----------


## xotiko

> Το τελευταίο πράγμα που θέλω να κάνω είναι να απορρίψω (και μάλιστα αβασάνιστα) την εμπειρία, τη σοφία και τη γνώση των μεγαλυτέρων. Ίσα ίσα που σέβομαι και αφουγκράζομαι τις απόψεις τους. Ωστόσο το να προεξοφλείτε a priori ότι θα βιώσω το ίδιο που βιώσατε εσείς, δεν είναι λιγάκι τραβηγμένο; Γιατί αγάπη και πόνο;


Ακριβως επειδη αγαπα κανεις πολυ,ποναει στο συνεχη χωρισμο απο τον αγαπημενο του,ποναει οταν ξερει πως αυτη την ωρα κινδυνευει,ποναει που το παιδι τους ειπε πρωτη φορα "μπαμπα "και δεν ητα εκει να το ακουσει αυτος.....Ποναει απο αγαπη.Και τοτε,με τα χρονια,γινεται η ιδια κατα περιεργο τροπο προστατευτικη απεναντι του.Γι αυτο,καλη μου.Μονο γι αυτο!

----------


## ελενη1991

> Ελένη δεν έγραψα ότι δουλεύουν 4 και τους άλλους μήνες κάθονται.
> Ναί μεν πληρώνονται όλο τον χρόνο αλλά εργάζονται 4 μήνες ,ξεκουράζονται 4 και ξαναδουλεύουν άλλους 4.


 
Και πάλι 4 μήνες κάθονται και πληρώνονται!Τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι ότι μου φαίνεται μια πολύ καλή ιδέα και για την ελλήνική ναυτιλία......Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο.Το κράτος αποφασίζει να μιώσει ή να αυξήση τη σύμβαση οι όλες οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες μαζί??Οποιος ξέρει παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει.

----------


## tommy

*Προς:* *Ωκυρρόη*

Πάντα μου άρεσε να μιλάω με τις σημερινές φεμινίστριες ή ''τύπου'' φεμινίστριες. Σταματήστε πια να λέτε συνέχεια ότι η κοινωνία μας είναι ανδροκρατούμενη κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Είναι μία ισότιμη κοινωνία που βολεύει όλες τις γυναίκες να πιστεύουν ότι δεν είναι ίσες για να δικαιολογούν δικά τους λάθη. Η γυναίκα ΕΙΝΑΙ ίση με τον άντρα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Το αν συνεχίζεται ακόμα και μέχρι σήμερα η υποτίμηση από την μεριά των αντρών... μην ψάχνετε τον λόγο που βλέπουν οι άντρες έτσι τις γυναίκες, αλλά ψάξτε το πως βλέπετε εσείς τον εαυτό σας, διότι πιο πολύ ακούω αυτή την ατάκα... ''ανδροκρατούμενη'' κοινωνία από γυναίκες... παρά από άντρες! Ας σταματήσει επιτέλους αυτή η καραμέλα από τις γυναίκες! Είσαι στην αγορά εργασίας... δουλεύετε... μορφώνεστε... βγαίνετε έξω... είστε μέσα στην πολιτική ζωή! Ακόμα και ποδόσφαιρο βλέπετε τώρα πια κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Που βλέπετε τον υποβιβασμό; Στο ότι μερικοί πλοιοκτήτες ή εργοδότες γενικότερα δεν δέχονται γυναίκες στην δουλειά τους; Ε οκ... αυτό δεν είναι ο κανόνας, διότι και γυναίκες υπάρχουν υψηλόβαθμες που βγάζουν το λάδι σε όποιον άντρα έχουν υπό την δούλεψή τους.

Όσο για την έρευνα... φυσικά και δεν ήταν μία έρευνα που να έχει διαγράμματα κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έκανα καμία δημοσκόπηση για να σου δείξω και εμπράκτως τι ισχύει.

Επίσης... όσο για τον χαρακτηρισμό άντρες-μωρά... όντως τους βολεύει όλους, αλλά αν μιλάμε σοβαρά δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο ΜΟΝΟ για τους άντρες, αλλά και για τις λεγόμενες ''γατούλες'' γυναίκες. ¶ρα μη τα λέμε όπως θέλουμε!

Αυτά και συγγνώμη αν έγινα σε κάποια σημεία απότομος, αλλά έλεος πια με την καραμέλα της ''ανδροκρατούμενης'' κοινωνίας. Ίσα - ίσα που πολλές φορές παίρνονται δουλειές δείχνοντας άλλα προσόντα και όχι ουσιαστικές ικανότητες, αλλά αυτά ισχύουν εδώ και χρόνια και μη μου ζητήσεις έρευνες για να σου το αποδείξω, διότι κάποια πράγματα δεν χρειάζονται έρευνες για να τα ξέρουμε.

----------


## leodint63

> Και πάλι 4 μήνες κάθονται και πληρώνονται!Τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι ότι μου φαίνεται μια πολύ καλή ιδέα και για την ελλήνική ναυτιλία......Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο.Το κράτος αποφασίζει να μιώσει ή να αυξήση τη σύμβαση οι όλες οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες μαζί??Οποιος ξέρει παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει.


Ελένη ναι ακριβώς έτσι είναι.Πληρωμή όλο τον χρόνο.Ακόμη και για τον χρόνο της ανάπαυσης των 4 μηνών.Ως εκ τούτου ο Δανός και ο Νορβηγός ναυτικός ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή δηλώνουν ότι νοιώθουν υπερήφανοι για τις χώρες τους και ικανοποιημένοι για την ανταποδοτική  διάθεση της υψηλής φορολογίας που υφίστανται. 
Επίσης προς ενημέρωση σου οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις είναι αποτέλεσμα διαπραγματεύσεων εργοδοτικών και ναυτεργατικών σωματείων.Για να ισχύει εδώ και 20 χρόνια(δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) το 6μηνο(στα τανκερ)και 7μηνο (στα φορτηγά) και να μην βελτιώνεται σημαίνει ότι προφανώς και οι δύο πλευρές καταλήγουν κάθε χρόνο στο να μην υπάρξει ουδεμία αλλαγή σε αυτό το σοβαρό θεσμικό στοιχείο. Καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να τρέφουμε φρούδες ελπίδες.

----------


## ελενη1991

> Ελένη ναι ακριβώς έτσι είναι.Πληρωμή όλο τον χρόνο.Ακόμη και για τον χρόνο της ανάπαυσης των 4 μηνών.Ως εκ τούτου ο Δανός και ο Νορβηγός ναυτικός ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή δηλώνουν ότι νοιώθουν υπερήφανοι για τις χώρες τους και ικανοποιημένοι για την ανταποδοτική διάθεση της υψηλής φορολογίας που υφίστανται. 
> Επίσης προς ενημέρωση σου οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις είναι αποτέλεσμα διαπραγματεύσεων εργοδοτικών και ναυτεργατικών σωματείων.Για να ισχύει εδώ και 20 χρόνια(δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) το 6μηνο(στα τανκερ)και 7μηνο (στα φορτηγά) και να μην βελτιώνεται σημαίνει ότι προφανώς και οι δύο πλευρές καταλήγουν κάθε χρόνο στο να μην υπάρξει ουδεμία αλλαγή σε αυτό το σοβαρό θεσμικό στοιχείο. Καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να τρέφουμε φρούδες ελπίδες.


 
ok.Ευχαριστώ!Κατάλαβα......:cry:

----------


## leodint63

> *Προς:* *Ωκυρρόη*
> 
> Πάντα μου άρεσε να μιλάω με τις σημερινές φεμινίστριες ή ''τύπου'' φεμινίστριες. Σταματήστε πια να λέτε συνέχεια ότι η κοινωνία μας είναι ανδροκρατούμενη κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Είναι μία ισότιμη κοινωνία που βολεύει όλες τις γυναίκες να πιστεύουν ότι δεν είναι ίσες για να δικαιολογούν δικά τους λάθη. Η γυναίκα ΕΙΝΑΙ ίση με τον άντρα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Το αν συνεχίζεται ακόμα και μέχρι σήμερα η υποτίμηση από την μεριά των αντρών... μην ψάχνετε τον λόγο που βλέπουν οι άντρες έτσι τις γυναίκες, αλλά ψάξτε το πως βλέπετε εσείς τον εαυτό σας, διότι πιο πολύ ακούω αυτή την ατάκα... ''ανδροκρατούμενη'' κοινωνία από γυναίκες... παρά από άντρες! Ας σταματήσει επιτέλους αυτή η καραμέλα από τις γυναίκες! Είσαι στην αγορά εργασίας... δουλεύετε... μορφώνεστε... βγαίνετε έξω... είστε μέσα στην πολιτική ζωή! Ακόμα και ποδόσφαιρο βλέπετε τώρα πια κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Που βλέπετε τον υποβιβασμό; Στο ότι μερικοί πλοιοκτήτες ή εργοδότες γενικότερα δεν δέχονται γυναίκες στην δουλειά τους; Ε οκ... αυτό δεν είναι ο κανόνας, διότι και γυναίκες υπάρχουν υψηλόβαθμες που βγάζουν το λάδι σε όποιον άντρα έχουν υπό την δούλεψή τους.
> 
> Όσο για την έρευνα... φυσικά και δεν ήταν μία έρευνα που να έχει διαγράμματα κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έκανα καμία δημοσκόπηση για να σου δείξω και εμπράκτως τι ισχύει.
> 
> Επίσης... όσο για τον χαρακτηρισμό άντρες-μωρά... όντως τους βολεύει όλους, αλλά αν μιλάμε σοβαρά δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο ΜΟΝΟ για τους άντρες, αλλά και για τις λεγόμενες ''γατούλες'' γυναίκες. ¶ρα μη τα λέμε όπως θέλουμε!
> 
> Αυτά και συγγνώμη αν έγινα σε κάποια σημεία απότομος, αλλά έλεος πια με την καραμέλα της ''ανδροκρατούμενης'' κοινωνίας. Ίσα - ίσα που πολλές φορές παίρνονται δουλειές δείχνοντας άλλα προσόντα και όχι ουσιαστικές ικανότητες, αλλά αυτά ισχύουν εδώ και χρόνια και μη μου ζητήσεις έρευνες για να σου το αποδείξω, διότι κάποια πράγματα δεν χρειάζονται έρευνες για να τα ξέρουμε.


 
Και να μην παραβλέπουμε ότι η σύγχρονη γενετική δύναται να παράξει στο εργαστήριο αρσενικό έμβρυο από δύο ωάρια.Οπως καταλαβαίνεις Tommy οι κίνδυνοι να μετατραπεί  η ανδροκρατούμενη κοινωνία σε μητριαρχική είναι αυξημένοι.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> *Προς:* *Ωκυρρόη*
> 
> Πάντα μου άρεσε να μιλάω με τις σημερινές φεμινίστριες ή ''τύπου'' φεμινίστριες. Σταματήστε πια να λέτε συνέχεια ότι η κοινωνία μας είναι ανδροκρατούμενη κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Είναι μία ισότιμη κοινωνία που βολεύει όλες τις γυναίκες να πιστεύουν ότι δεν είναι ίσες για να δικαιολογούν δικά τους λάθη. Η γυναίκα ΕΙΝΑΙ ίση με τον άντρα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Το αν συνεχίζεται ακόμα και μέχρι σήμερα η υποτίμηση από την μεριά των αντρών... μην ψάχνετε τον λόγο που βλέπουν οι άντρες έτσι τις γυναίκες, αλλά ψάξτε το πως βλέπετε εσείς τον εαυτό σας, διότι πιο πολύ ακούω αυτή την ατάκα... ''ανδροκρατούμενη'' κοινωνία από γυναίκες... παρά από άντρες! Ας σταματήσει επιτέλους αυτή η καραμέλα από τις γυναίκες! Είσαι στην αγορά εργασίας... δουλεύετε... μορφώνεστε... βγαίνετε έξω... είστε μέσα στην πολιτική ζωή! Ακόμα και ποδόσφαιρο βλέπετε τώρα πια κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Που βλέπετε τον υποβιβασμό; Στο ότι μερικοί πλοιοκτήτες ή εργοδότες γενικότερα δεν δέχονται γυναίκες στην δουλειά τους; Ε οκ... αυτό δεν είναι ο κανόνας, διότι και γυναίκες υπάρχουν υψηλόβαθμες που βγάζουν το λάδι σε όποιον άντρα έχουν υπό την δούλεψή τους.
> 
> Όσο για την έρευνα... φυσικά και δεν ήταν μία έρευνα που να έχει διαγράμματα κ.λπ. κ.λπ.! Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έκανα καμία δημοσκόπηση για να σου δείξω και εμπράκτως τι ισχύει.
> 
> Επίσης... όσο για τον χαρακτηρισμό άντρες-μωρά... όντως τους βολεύει όλους, αλλά αν μιλάμε σοβαρά δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο ΜΟΝΟ για τους άντρες, αλλά και για τις λεγόμενες ''γατούλες'' γυναίκες. ¶ρα μη τα λέμε όπως θέλουμε!
> 
> Αυτά και συγγνώμη αν έγινα σε κάποια σημεία απότομος, αλλά έλεος πια με την καραμέλα της ''ανδροκρατούμενης'' κοινωνίας. Ίσα - ίσα που πολλές φορές παίρνονται δουλειές δείχνοντας άλλα προσόντα και όχι ουσιαστικές ικανότητες, αλλά αυτά ισχύουν εδώ και χρόνια και μη μου ζητήσεις έρευνες για να σου το αποδείξω, διότι κάποια πράγματα δεν χρειάζονται έρευνες για να τα ξέρουμε.


    Φίλε μου καταρχάς με κατηγοριοποιείς ως «φεμινίστρια» ή «τύπου φεμινίστρια» εντελώς αυθαίρετα, καθώς εγώ ούτε δήλωσα, ούτε είμαι φεμινίστρια.  Εγώ απλά είπα ότι για πολλά χρόνια η κοινωνία ΗΤΑΝ ανδροκρατούμενη και ακόμα βιώνουμε αυτά τα κατάλοιπα.  Επίσης τονίζω ότι δεν είναι και πολλά  τα χρόνια όπως λες που εξισώθηκε (τύποις) με τον άντρα. Θυμίσου πχ πότε απόκτησε δικαίωμα ψήφου στην Ελλάδα η γυναίκα. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό ετσι;  Νοοτροπίες που έχουν ριζώσει για χρόνια, θέλουν και χρόνια για να αλλάξουν είναι λογικό αυτό.
   Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες για το πώς δηλαδή οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες βλέπουν τον εαυτό τους, και ναι είναι πολλές που υποτιμούν οι ίδιες την αξία τους και θεωρούν ότι όντως είναι κατώτερα όντα ή για να το πω πιο απαλά…όντα περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων. 
  Για την έρευνα που λες ότι ζήτησα διαγράμματα ή να κάνεις ο ίδιος δημοσκόπιση κλπ πάλι λες τα δικά σου, καθώς εγώ ζήτησα να μου αναφέρεις επειδή ακριβώς ΕΣΥ τις επικαλέστηκες, έρευνες έγκυρες που να αποδεικνύουν την πολυγαμικότητα του άντρα και την μονογαμικότητα της γυναίκας. Τέτοιες ερευνες όμως φίλε μου δεν υπάρχουν. Εμπράκτως για το τι ισχύει ξέρουμε και οι δυο δε  χρειάζεται να το αναφέρουμε. Απλά διαφέρει ο τρόπος που ερμηνεύει ο καθένας μας μια κατάσταση. Εσύ δηλαδή μπορεί την απιστία του άντρα να την ανάγεις στη φύση του, ενώ εγώ όχι. 
  Αλήθεια η φράση σου «ακόμα και ποδόσφαιρο βλέπετε τώρα πια» δεν νομίζεις ότι αποπνέει λιγάκι…από ανδροκρατούμενη κοινωνία;  Δηλαδή τι εννοείς; Γιατί κατηγοριοποιείς  ένα άθλημα σε σχέση με το φύλο και το θεωρείς κατάκτηση το να το παρακολουθούν οι γυναίκες;
  Για τα τελευταία που λες περί του «αντρα –παιδί» δεν τα λέω εγώ όπως με βολεύει άλλοι είπαν και άλλοι συμφώνησαν ότι οι άντρες είναι αιώνια παιδιά…Εγώ διαφωνησα από την αρχή με αυτή την άποψη. 
  Αυτά τα ολίγα και δε με πειράζει το έντονο ύφος. Με πειράζει να παραποιείς έστω άθελα σου αυτά που έχω πει και να καταλαβαίνεις τελικά άλλα αντΆ άλλων.

----------


## tommy

Μάλιστα...!! Πίστεψέ με αντίθετα με το σε πoια γενιά ανήκω καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά ελληνικά και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μιλάω και ξεκάθαρα ακόμα κι αν εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς τι λέω!!

Πρώτα απ' όλα... θεωρείς προσβολή τον όρο ''Φεμινίστρια''; Δεν το πιστεύω ότι διάβασα κάτι τέτοιο. ¶ρα λες από μόνη σου ότι είσαι ενάντια στην ισότητα, διότι το συγκεκριμένο κίνημα ''Φεμινισμός'' είχε ως σκοπό την ισότητα μεταξύ των δύο φύλλων. ¶σχετα που τώρα πια όταν ακούς από γυναίκα να λέει "Είμαι φεμινίστρια"... εννοεί ότι θέλει οι άντρες να είναι το ασθενές φύλο. Πάει αυτό.

Τα χρόνια που ήρθε η ισότητα είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ για τον εξής λόγο: Οι γυναίκες ποτέ δεν περίμεναν τον νόμο για να πιστέψουν ότι είναι ίσες με τον άντρα. Με εξαίρεση τις γυναίκες που υποτιμούν από μόνες τους τον εαυτό τους... υπήρχαν και οι λεγόμενες ''ανεξάρτητες'' γυναίκες ΠΑΝΤΑ. Ακόμα και σε εποχές που η λέξη ''ισότητα'' ήταν ένα καθημερινό ανέκδοτο.

Τρίτον... δεν επικαλέστηκα κάποιες έρευνες, επειδή έτσι μου ήρθε, αλλά επειδή αυτές τις έρευνες τις έχουν επικαλεστεί πάρα πολλοί επιστήμονες οι οποίοι ΔΕΝ λένε ότι οι γυναίκες είναι μονογαμικές, αλλά ότι ο άντρας καλώς ή κακώς εκφράζει κατά πολύ περισσότερο από την γυναίκα την ''πολυγαμία'' του. Εγώ ποτέ δεν είπα ότι οι γυναίκες είναι μονογαμικές. Η ert έγραφε ότι πολλές φορές (ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ) οι γυναίκες προτιμούν την μονογαμία. ¶ρα και πάνω σε αυτό δεν κατάλαβα ό,τι ήθελα, αλλά εσύ δεν κατάλαβες αυτά που είπα!

Τέταρτον... η φράση "ακόμα και ποδόσφαιρο βλέπετε τώρα πια" δεν αποπνέει τίποτα από ανδροκρατούμενη κοινωνία. Εσύ το πήρες έτσι, διότι ίσως να με περνάς για φαλλοκράτη, αλλά όπως προείπα είμαι ΦΕΜΙΝΙΣΤΗΣ (με την παλιά έννοια του όρου... δηλαδή ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΙΣΟΤΗΤΑ). Απλούστατα το συγκεκριμένο sport το έχετε καταδικάσει πάρα πολλές φορές οι γυναίκες λέγοντας ότι το βρίσκετε ανούσιο, ανόητο, χαζό και πολλά άλλα... μέχρι την στιγμή που εκ των πραγμάτων, επειδή η Ελλάδα πήγαινε καλά στο Euro ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ άρεσε σε όλες το ποδόσφαιρο. Είναι κάτι σαν την μόδα. Δεν θα σου φανεί παράξενο εσένα αν ακούσεις δύο τυπάδες στο δρόμο να λένε για τη νέα τάση της μόδας όσον αφορά τα εσώρουχα κ.λπ. κ.λπ.; Ίσα - ίσα που εμένα προσωπικά θα μου άρεσε να βλέπω ποδόσφαιρο με την κοπέλα μου και να βρίζουμε σε κάθε φάουλ που κερδίζει η αντίπαλη ομάδα (που λέει ο λόγος). 

Τέλος... όσον αφορά το ''άντρες - παιδιά'' διευκρίνισα ότι λέγοντας την φράση ''No Comments'' αστειευόμουν και για αυτό αργότερα μίλησα σοβαρά και είπα ότι δεν μπορούμε να λέμε μόνο τους άντρες έτσι, διότι αν είναι έτσι τότε υπάρχουν και αντίστοιχες γυναίκες - μπέμπες.

Αυτά λοιπόν...!! Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τώρα καλύτερα κάποια πράγματα και να μη κατάλαβες εσύ άλλα αντʼ άλλων. :Wink: 

Περιμένω απάντηση σου Ωκυρρόη και ευχαριστώ leodint για το συγκεκριμένο ποστ, διότι δίνει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ σε αυτά που προανέφερα.
Το παραθέτω ξανά, διότι δείχνει εμπράκτως ότι η επιστήμη θέλει σιγά - σιγά να δείξει τα επόμενα χρόνια ότι το ασθενές φύλο (όσον αφορά την γενετική) ουσιαστικά είναι ο άντρας: 




> *Και να μην παραβλέπουμε ότι η σύγχρονη γενετική δύναται να παράξει στο εργαστήριο αρσενικό έμβρυο από δύο ωάρια.Οπως καταλαβαίνεις Tommy οι κίνδυνοι να μετατραπεί η ανδροκρατούμενη κοινωνία σε μητριαρχική είναι αυξημένοι.*

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Πρώτα απ' όλα... θεωρείς προσβολή τον όρο ''Φεμινίστρια''; Δεν το πιστεύω ότι διάβασα κάτι τέτοιο. ¶ρα λες από μόνη σου ότι είσαι ενάντια στην ισότητα, διότι το συγκεκριμένο κίνημα ''Φεμινισμός'' είχε ως σκοπό την ισότητα μεταξύ των δύο φύλλων.



Είπα εγώ ποτέ οτι ειναι προσβολή ο όρος φεμινίστρια; Εγώ απλώς είπα ότι δεν είμαι φεμινίστρια. Tommy όντως άλλα αντ' αλλων έχεις καταλάβει εφόσον κατέληξες στο αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα ότι είμαι ενάντια στην ισότητα. Τα υπόλοιπα που λες δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα  σχολιάσω καθώς τελικά καταλαβαίνεις και καταλήγεις μονο σε αυτά που θες. 
Καλό σου βράδυ και ό,τι είπαμε...νερό κι αλάτι (θαλασσινό).. :Very Happy:

----------


## tommy

> Φίλε μου καταρχάς με κατηγοριοποιείς ως «φεμινίστρια» ή «τύπου φεμινίστρια» εντελώς αυθαίρετα, *καθώς εγώ ούτε δήλωσα, ούτε είμαι φεμινίστρια.* Εγώ απλά είπα ότι για πολλά χρόνια η κοινωνία ΗΤΑΝ ανδροκρατούμενη και ακόμα βιώνουμε αυτά τα κατάλοιπα...


Με αυτή τη δήλωση ο οποιοσδήποτε καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν θες να ενταχθείς στην ιδέα του φεμινισμού που κυρίως ήταν η ισότητα. Από την στιγμή που λες ότι δεν είσαι φεμινίστρια (έστω και με την αρχική έννοια του όρου) πάει να πει ότι δεν υποστηρίζεις την ισότητα. Δεν κατέληξα εγώ εκεί που θέλω, αλλά στηρίχτηκα στα λεγόμενά σου... όπως και στα υπόλοιπα που είπες ότι δεν θα σχολιάσεις... δεν κατέληξα μόνος μου σε αυτά που είπα, αλλά εσύ ήσουν το ερέθισμά μου. :Wink: 

Ίσως δεν ξέρεις και πολλά πράγματα για τον φεμινισμό και γι' αυτό να είπες ότι ΔΕΝ είσαι φεμινίστρια. ¶ρα οκ... σε δικαιολογώ!  :Smile: 

Καλό σου βράδυ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Με αυτή τη δήλωση ο οποιοσδήποτε καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν θες να ενταχθείς στην ιδέα του φεμινισμού που κυρίως ήταν η ισότητα. Από την στιγμή που λες ότι δεν είσαι φεμινίστρια (έστω και με την αρχική έννοια του όρου) πάει να πει ότι δεν υποστηρίζεις την ισότητα. Δεν κατέληξα εγώ εκεί που θέλω, αλλά στηρίχτηκα στα λεγόμενά σου... όπως και στα υπόλοιπα που είπες ότι δεν θα σχολιάσεις... δεν κατέληξα μόνος μου σε αυτά που είπα, αλλά εσύ ήσουν το ερέθισμά μου.
> Ίσως δεν ξέρεις και πολλά πράγματα για τον φεμινισμό και γι' αυτό να είπες ότι ΔΕΝ είσαι φεμινίστρια. ¶ρα οκ... σε δικαιολογώ! 
> Καλό σου βράδυ.


Αν σε βολεύει να πιστέψεις ότι δε γνωρίζω και πολλά πράγματα για τον φεμινισμο και άρα για αυτό δε δηλώνω φεμινίστρια οκ..ετσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζεις. Επειδή έχουμε βγει off topic στο παρόν θέμα δε θα το συνεχίσω. Και νομίζω πως όλοι κατάλαβαν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ΥΓ: Α, και δε χρειάζεται να κανεις δυο και τρεις επεξεργασίες στα posts σου για να πείσεις βρε!

----------


## tommy

Πρώτον... δεν έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος λόγω του ότι η ισότητα γενικότερα αφορά το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού άμεσα. ¶λλωστε από εκεί ξεκίνησε το θέμα.

Δεύτερον... δεν με βολεύει εμένα τίποτα. Διάλογο κάνουμε και βάση αυτών που λες σου απαντάω πάντα. Αν στη συνέχεια φαίνεται ότι με βολεύει κάτι... αυτό είναι αδυναμία του συνομιλητή μου και όχι δικό μου πρόβλημα. Αν για κάποια άτομα ο διάλογος δεν αντέχεται και αναγκαστικά πρέπει να γίνεται διαφωνία διαρκείας δεν φταίω εγώ. :Very Happy: 

Και τέλος... επεξεργασίες κάνει ένα άτομο όχι για να πείσει περισσότερο, αλλά για να διορθώσει κάτι ή να προσθέσει κάτι για να δώσει στον άλλον να καταλάβει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλει να πει και να μη δώσει περιθώρια ανούσιας μελλοντικής απάντησης από τον άλλον. ¶λλωστε νομίζω πως μετά από τον διάλογό μας... σίγουρα δεν είμαι αυτός που θα αναγκαστεί να προσπαθήσει για να πείσει κάποιον. :Wink: 

Αυτά...!! Καληνύχτα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι ο φεμινισμός και η ισότητα των δυο φύλων, αλλά έλληνες ναυτικοί και οικογένεια. Το υπενθυμίζω σε περίπτωση που είσαι σε λάθος τόπικ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Παιδιά !να μην χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας, αλλά και το ωραίο κλίμα που υπάρχει σε αυτό το θέμα !
Γι αυτό θα παρακαλέσω να επανέλθουμε εκεί που το είχαμε ξεκινήσει !*Ελληνες Ναυτικοι - οικογενεια !*

----------


## xotiko

> Παιδιά !να μην χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας, αλλά και το ωραίο κλίμα που υπάρχει σε αυτό το θέμα !
> Γι αυτό θα παρακαλέσω να επανέλθουμε εκεί που το είχαμε ξεκινήσει !*Ελληνες Ναυτικοι - οικογενεια !*


Πες τα χρισοστομε!Ενας ακομα λογος που εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα την παρουσια σου εδω!Το ειπα λιγο πριν εγω,λιγο πιο διακριτικα.Να εισαι καλα,θαλασσινε!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## tommy

Μάλιστα...!! Η ισότητα των δύο φύλλων ίσως δεν αφορά τους ναυτικούς και την οικογένεια που πιθανότατα έχουν. Anyway...!! Ό,τι να 'ναι! :Razz: 

Για να επαναφέρω το θέμα εγώ που υποτίθεται ότι είμαι ο υπεύθυνος για το ''off-topic'' θέλω να σας παραδώσω ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο για τις γυναίκες ναυτικών που νομίζω ότι τουλάχιστον αυτό έχει άμεση σχέση με τις οικογένειες ναυτικών κ.λπ.! :Wink: 




> *Η γυναίκα στη ναυτική οικογένεια της Χίου*
> 
> *Η Χίος αποτελεί ένα νησί με πλούσια ναυτική ιστορία. Με βάση αυτό το δεδομένο, η φύση της οικογένειας που κυριαρχούσε και κυριαρχεί στα οικογενειακά πρότυπα της Χίου είναι η ναυτική οικογένεια.* 
> *Οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών αποτελούν μια ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία γυναικών που δημιουργείται από τη φύση του επαγγέλματος του άντρα τους και από τις αναγκαιότητες που αναδύονται από τη μορφή του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος του άντρα. Η γυναίκα της Χίου έχει χαρακτηριστεί από πολλούς ως στυλοβάτης της οικογένειας. Σήμερα το 1/3 του πληθυσμού του νησιού ταξιδεύει. Χιλιάδες οι γυναίκες που αγωνίζονται μόνες να κρατηθεί σε ομαλή πορεία το σπίτι, τα παιδιά, να κρατηθεί ψηλά ακόμη και το όνομα της οικογένειας. Ευθύνες πελώριες. Πηνελόπες του 21ου αιώνα που υφαίνουν το ατελείωτο πανί της προσμονής με τη σκέψη προσηλωμένη σε κάθε γωνιά του κόσμου, σε κάθε πέλαγος, σε κάθε ωκεανό. Ένας τέτοιος προσανατολισμός όμως, διαμορφώνει μια νέα κατάσταση, τοποθετεί τη γυναίκα πάνω σε άλλες συνθήκες. Συνθήκες σκληρές που κι αν τις αντιμετωπίζει σήμερα με κάποιο ικανοποιητικό τρόπο, ίσως κι αυτό να οφείλεται στα γερά έρματα που της κληρονόμησε το παρελθόν. Η γυναίκα του ναυτικού δίνει τη μάχη του σπιτιού, την ώρα που ο άντρας της δίνει τη μάχη της επιβίωσης. Κάτι που πρέπει να της αναγνωρισθεί, όταν στέκεται στο ύψος της τρομακτικής της ευθύνης.* 
> *Σχετικά με τον διττό ρόλο της γυναίκας του ναυτικού, αρκεί να αναλογιστεί κανείς το βάρος των ευθυνών που φέρει. Η γυναίκα του ναυτικού είναι μάνα και πατέρας μαζί, αφού το μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα ο φυσικός πατέρας απουσιάζει. Αισθάνεται το βάρος της σωστής διαπαιδαγώγησης των παιδιών, ενώ πολλές φορές έρχεται αντιμέτωπη με την – έστω και καλοπροαίρετη – κριτική είτε από τον σύζυγο είτε από το συγγενικό περιβάλλον. Πολλές φορές αναρωτιέται αν έχει πράξει το σωστό. Προσπαθεί να καταπολεμήσει τη μοναξιά, με την αφοσίωσή της στη φροντίδα των παιδιών και του σπιτιού. Αρκετές φορές μάλιστα επωμίζεται την φροντίδα των ηλικιωμένων της οικογένειας. Αντιμετωπίζει μόνη της σοβαρές ασθένειες και άλλα οικογενειακά προβλήματα, γιατί δε θέλει να στενοχωρήσει και να επιβαρύνει τον σύντροφό της που «θαλασσοπνίγεται» με πρόσθετες έγνοιες. Έτσι η ευθύνη γίνεται δυσβάσταχτη πολλές φορές για το ρίσκο της σωστής επιλογής. Μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς, όταν στα παραπάνω έρχεται να προστεθεί και η εργασιακή απασχόληση της γυναίκας του ναυτικού, τις αυξημένες δυσκολίες που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει.* 
> *Παρατηρείται επίσης ένα οξύμωρο στη ζωή των ναυτικών οικογενειών και στους ρόλους των γυναικών ανάλογα με το αν ο σύζυγος είναι στη στεριά, μαζί τους, ή ταξιδεύει. Όταν ο σύζυγος ταξιδεύει, οι ίδιες είναι ουσιαστικά οι αρχηγοί των σπιτιών, των παιδιών και της ζωής τους. Όταν ο σύζυγος έρχεται στη στεριά δεν παύει να κάθεται στο βάθρο της κεφαλής της οικογενείας, όμως οι γυναίκες ιδιαίτερα αυτές που δεν εργάζονται, αναφέρουν τον απόλυτο έλεγχο της καθημερινότητας της οικογένειάς τους και την τήρηση συνηθειών και πρωτοβουλιών που υιοθετήθηκαν κατά την απουσία του συζύγου που δεν αλλάζουν με τον ερχομό του. Οι γυναίκες που εργάζονται επιζητούν περισσότερο την ισότητα των φύλων και την συγκυβέρνηση του οικογενειακού καραβιού, όταν ο σύζυγος έρχεται σπίτι, αφού έτσι μοιράζονται οι ευθύνες και ελαφρύνονται από τα καθημερινά βάρη.* 
> *Αναφέρεται επίσης μια ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία στην ανάπτυξη αγάπης στη σχέση των παιδιών με τους ναυτικούς- πατέρες τους. Δυσκολία που θα μπορούσε να είναι δικαιολογημένη καθώς ο πατέρας τους είναι ένας άνθρωπος που απουσιάζει τον μισό χρόνο της ζωής τους. Πρόσθετη δυσκολία και υποχρέωση είναι αυτή της μητέρας να συντηρεί την αίσθηση και την εικόνα του πατέρα στα παιδιά της με κάθε τρόπο κατά την απουσία του.* 
> *Επίσης από τα μεγαλύτερα μειονεκτήματα του γάμου με ναυτικό έχει αναφερθεί η μοναξιά που βιώνει η γυναίκα και η έλλειψη στήριξης από τον σύζυγο στην ανάληψη ευθυνών. Ωστόσο πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι η εξέλιξη των τηλεπικοινωνιών προσδίδει καλή ποιότητα στην επικοινωνία, γεγονός που επιτρέπει ακόμα και την καθημερινή επαφή μεταξύ τους.* 
> *Παρόλες τις παραπάνω δυσκολίες όμως είναι γεγονός ότι οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών έχουν πλήρη συνείδηση του είδους της σχέσης, της οικογένειας που θα κάνουν και είναι προετοιμασμένες για στερήσεις και ελλείψεις περισσότερο από άλλες γυναίκες, ενώ σκληραγωγούνται με τα χρόνια. Επίσης τονίζεται από πολλές γυναίκες ναυτικών ότι η σχέση τους με τον σύζυγο ναυτικό ακριβώς επειδή δεν προλαβαίνει να αλλοιωθεί από την καθημερινή ρουτίνα είναι σαν αυτή των νιόπαντρων και λαχταρούν τον ερχομό του εξιδανικευμένου ( κάποιες φορές) συζύγου.* 
> ...


Μπορεί να δίνει ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις ναυτικές οικογένειες της Χίου, αλλά νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο αφορά όλους αυτούς που ανήκουν στα της ''θάλασσας''.

(ΥΓ: Αν έχει ''ξαναγραφτεί'' το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο στο forum... μπορείτε να σβήσετε το ποστ.)

----------


## corazon

*Kαλησπερα σε ολες και ολους!!!!!*

*Εχω τοσο καιρο να γραψω αλλα απολαμβανω τις στιγμες με τον ναυτικο μου και στην κυριολεξια τρεχουμε και δε φτανουμε με τις προειτοιμασιες του γαμου!!! Εν τω μεταξυ δεν εχουμε και ιντερνετ και ηταν μεγαλο βημα αυτο σημερα... να βρουμε λιγο χρονο να κατσουμε με τον Η/Υ για εναν καφε...*

*Κατ'αρχην, θελω να ευχαριστησω ολες τις φιλες μου εδω για τις ευχες τους και τα καλα τους λογια!!! Ευχομαι και στα δικα σας οι λευτερες!!!!*

*Επειδη διαβασα ολα οσα εχουν γραφτει αυτο το διαστημα ( και ομολογω οτι ηταν αρκετα!!!! Ποτε προλαβατε βρε παιδια και αναπτυξατε τοσα θεματα!! χι χι!!) θελω μονο να πω οτι θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με την Ωκυρροη στο οτι καλο ειναι να μην τα εισοπεδωνουμε ολα και να τα λεμε ολα οπως μας βολευουν αγαπητε τομυ!!! Περα απο τις βιολογικες αναγκες υπαρχει και αυτο που λεγεται λογικη... καρδια... ηθος...  Γιατι δηλαδη πρεπει να υπερτερει η αναγκη?? Ενα απλο παραδειγμα...περα απο τον ερωτα υπαρχουν κιαλλες ανθρωπινες βιολογικες αναγκες( ε, δε γραφονται...) αλλα νομιζω πως αν μια τετοια αναγκη μας τυχει σε δημοσιο χωρο θα σεβαστουμε τους γυρω μας και πανω απ'ολα τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο και θα κανουμε υπομονη...  Καπως ετσι εγω ερμηνευω και τις δικαιολογημενες αναγκες και των δυο φυλων που βρισκονται μακρια ο ενας απο τον αλλο...  Υπομονη μεχρι να ξανανταμωσουνε και σεβασμο προς τον ανθρωπο που ειναι πισω και περιμενει με λαχταρα να γυρισει ο συντροφος...*

*Συγγνωμη που το επανεφερα το θεμα απλα ηθελα να γραψω την αποψη μου με συντομια... Εξαλλου η υπομονη και ο σεβασμος αλλοιμονο αν δε βρισκονται πρωτιστως στις ναυτικες οικογενειες!!!*

*Σας ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε!!! .....με διαβασατε!!!!*

----------


## corazon

> Μάλιστα...!! Η ισότητα των δύο φύλλων ίσως δεν αφορά τους ναυτικούς και την οικογένεια που πιθανότατα έχουν. Anyway...!! Ό,τι να 'ναι!
> 
> Για να επαναφέρω το θέμα εγώ που υποτίθεται ότι είμαι ο υπεύθυνος για το ''off-topic'' θέλω να σας παραδώσω ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο για τις γυναίκες ναυτικών που νομίζω ότι τουλάχιστον αυτό έχει άμεση σχέση με τις οικογένειες ναυτικών κ.λπ.!
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορεί να δίνει ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις ναυτικές οικογένειες της Χίου, αλλά νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο αφορά όλους αυτούς που ανήκουν στα της ''θάλασσας''.
> 
> (ΥΓ: Αν έχει ''ξαναγραφτεί'' το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο στο forum... μπορείτε να σβήσετε το ποστ.)


 
Καταπληκτικο!!!!!!  Πολυ ωραιο το κειμενο αυτο!!!!

----------


## tommy

Καλησπέρα και μακάρι να συνεχίζεις να περνάς καλά με τον ναυτικό σου για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα!

Προφανώς δεν μιλάγαμε κυρίως για ηθική κ.λπ., αλλά μόνο για τις βιολογικές ανάγκες και για αυτό είπα για τις έρευνες. Στο ότι είναι και οι γυναίκες πολυγαμικές δεν διαφώνησα. ¶ρα δεν είπα κάτι που με βολεύει, αλλά κάτι που πολλοί επιστήμονες λένε.

Όσο για την ηθική και όλα αυτά που είπες νομίζω ότι όλοι συμφωνούμε και άλλωστε προείπα κι εγώ (αφού είπες ότι τα διάβασες όλα) σε ένα προηγούμενο ποστ μου ότι όλα αυτά είναι βάση του χαρακτήρα!

Συγγνώμη που απαντάω κι εγώ, αλλά έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να απαντάω στους ανθρώπους που απευθύνονται σε εμένα!! :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ότι θεώρησες ωραίο το κείμενο που ''ανέβασα'' εδώ στο forum. Απλά ήθελα να επαναφέρω το θέμα από εκεί που ξεκίνησε και τι πιο ωραίο από το να σας παραθέσω ένα κείμενο που αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο τον τομέα που μας απασχολεί... την οικογένεια σε σχέση με την θάλασσα. :Very Happy: 
Καλό βράδυ να έχετε όλοι! Τα λέμε...!! :Smile:

----------


## xotiko

Αχ,corazon μου!Κρατα τον σφιχτα τον αγαπημενο σου,ξεχνα ολα τα αλλα και λαμπε!Ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη για σενα,καλη μου!Θα εισαι η πιο ομορφη νυφουλα,καθως θα λαμπουν πανω σου ο ηλιος κι η θαλασσα που σου φερε ο αγαπημενος σου.Ετσι ευτυχισμενη να ειναι ολη σας η ζωη!Κι οι θαλασσες να ειναι γλυκες και στοργικες μαζι του,οπως εισαι εσυ!Οι ευχες ολων μας μαζι σας!

----------


## corazon

> Αχ,corazon μου!Κρατα τον σφιχτα τον αγαπημενο σου,ξεχνα ολα τα αλλα και λαμπε!Ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη για σενα,καλη μου!Θα εισαι η πιο ομορφη νυφουλα,καθως θα λαμπουν πανω σου ο ηλιος κι η θαλασσα που σου φερε ο αγαπημενος σου.Ετσι ευτυχισμενη να ειναι ολη σας η ζωη!Κι οι θαλασσες να ειναι γλυκες και στοργικες μαζι του,οπως εισαι εσυ!Οι ευχες ολων μας μαζι σας!


*Σ'ευχαριστω μεσα απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου!!!! Μου δινεις τοση χαρα και δυναμη που θα ηταν αυτονοητο αλλα θα μου επιτρεψεις να πω...τυχερος ο αντρας που σε εχει στη ζωη του!!!!  Εισαι μια ζωντανη γυναικα γεματη χαρα, αγαπη και αισιοδοξια και ολες εμεις οι νεες κοπελες που ειμαστε ενα βημα πριν το ξεκινημα μιας νεας και δυσκολης ζωης σε θαυμαζουμε και αντλουμε απιστευτη δυναμη!!!*
*Δεν ξερω αν θα ειμαι ωραια νυφουλα ( το νυφικο ειναι πολυ ωραιο βεβαια!! χι χι!!) αλλα ξερω σιγουρα πως θα ειμαι ευτυχισμενη με αυτον τον καταπληκτικο αντρα που εχω και χαλαλι του οι μηνες μοναξιας και προσμονης!!!* 
*15 Μαιου παντρευομαστε και το πιο πιθανο ειναι στο πρωτο 10ημερο του Ιουνιου να μου φυγει...    Αλλα, ειπαμε...  αισιοδοξια και αγαπη μαζι με υγεια και τιποτα αλλο δε θελω!!!*

*Σ'ευχαριστουμε ολες εμεις που μας γεμιζεις δυναμη!!! *

----------


## xotiko

Το νυφικο σου,γοργονα μου,το κανεις εσυ να ειναι ομορφο.Το καλο που του θελω του αντρουλη σου,να σε εχει θησαυρο πιο πολυτιμο κι απο τη ζωη του,γιατι θα εχει να κανει με ολες μας!Κι αλλιμονο του αν σε αφησει λεπτο απο την αγκαλια του ολο το διαστημα που θα ειναι στεριανος.Σου ευχομαι το πρωτο σας παιδι να ειναι γιος που να του μοιαζει καταπληκτικα,ετσι ωστε να τον βλεπεις και να κρατας παντα στην αγκαλια σου και τους δυο αγαπημενους σου!

----------


## corazon

> Καλησπέρα και μακάρι να συνεχίζεις να περνάς καλά με τον ναυτικό σου για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα!
> 
> Προφανώς δεν μιλάγαμε κυρίως για ηθική κ.λπ., αλλά μόνο για τις βιολογικές ανάγκες και για αυτό είπα για τις έρευνες. Στο ότι είναι και οι γυναίκες πολυγαμικές δεν διαφώνησα. ¶ρα δεν είπα κάτι που με βολεύει, αλλά κάτι που πολλοί επιστήμονες λένε.
> 
> Όσο για την ηθική και όλα αυτά που είπες νομίζω ότι όλοι συμφωνούμε και άλλωστε προείπα κι εγώ (αφού είπες ότι τα διάβασες όλα) σε ένα προηγούμενο ποστ μου ότι όλα αυτά είναι βάση του χαρακτήρα!
> 
> Συγγνώμη που απαντάω κι εγώ, αλλά έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να απαντάω στους ανθρώπους που απευθύνονται σε εμένα!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ότι θεώρησες ωραίο το κείμενο που ''ανέβασα'' εδώ στο forum. Απλά ήθελα να επαναφέρω το θέμα από εκεί που ξεκίνησε και τι πιο ωραίο από το να σας παραθέσω ένα κείμενο που αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο τον τομέα που μας απασχολεί... την οικογένεια σε σχέση με την θάλασσα.
> Καλό βράδυ να έχετε όλοι! Τα λέμε...!!


*Καλα εκανες και μου απαντησες Τομι και να ξερεις πως γι'αυτο υπαρχουν τα φορουμ για να ανταλλασσουμε αποψεις. Αν και εισαι μικρος δειχνεις αρκετα ψαγμενος και ειμαι σιγουρη πως εχοντας ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου για να τη γεμισεις με εμπειριες, εικονες, καταστασεις κλπ... θα ερθει η στιγμη που θα θες να δωσεις ολο σου το ¨ειναι¨ σε μια και μονο μια!!!! Οπως σου ειχε πει και το ξωτικο, οταν θα σου λειπει ο ανθρωπος σου καμια αλλη και τιποτε αλλο δε θα μπορει να αντικαταστησει την μονη αναγκη που θα σου λειπει πιο πολυ απ'ολα γυρω σου... Η αγκαλια της αγαπημενης σου... μονο αυτο θα λαχταρας να νιωσεις και ολες οι αλλες αναγκες θα απορροφηθουν απο τη μια και βασικοτερη... Ως τοτε ομως να ζησεις οπως επιθυμεις και ονειρευεσαι και να μη βασανιζεις το μυαλο σου με σκεψεις για το αν υπαρχουν γυναικες κυριες που θα μενουν πισω...Κιεμεις ολες γυναικες ναυτικων ειμαστε και τιμαμε με το παραπανω τους αντρες μας που ταξιδευουν, δουλευουν και ζουν μακρια μας!!*
* Το παν ειναι ο αμοιβαιος σεβασμος και αγαπη!!* 

*Πραγματικα το κειμενο ηταν καταπληκτικο και σ'ευχαριστουμε που το μοιρασες μαζι μας!!!*

*Να περνας τελεια!!!!*

----------


## Michael

> Κατι πρεπει,επιτελους να κανουν και γι αυτο οι τηλεφωνιες.Στο κατω κατω ειναι οι μονοι ανθρωποι που το εχου πραγματικα αναγκη το τηλεφωνημα απο την πατριδα.Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας.


Έ, άντε μαζευτήτε κάντε μια ομάδα πίεσης, και στείλτε μια σχετική επιστολή στις ναυτιλιακές και τηλεφωνικές εταιρίες. Τώρα με το δορυφορικό ιντρνετ μπορεί να μειωθεί πολύ το κόστος. Εδώ κάνουν προσφορές για τα πιο απίθανα σενάρια. Αν συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί κάνουν προγράμματα ειδικά για ναυτικούς.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Έ, άντε μαζευτήτε κάντε μια ομάδα πίεσης, και στείλτε μια σχετική επιστολή στις ναυτιλιακές και τηλεφωνικές εταιρίες. Τώρα με το δορυφορικό ιντρνετ μπορεί να μειωθεί πολύ το κόστος. Εδώ κάνουν προσφορές για τα πιο απίθανα σενάρια. Αν συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί κάνουν προγράμματα ειδικά για ναυτικούς.


Καλή ιδέα...Υπάρχει άραγε το σχετικό ενδιαφέρον;; Εγώ δηλώνω παρούσα! :Wink:

----------


## xotiko

Εγω κι αν ειμαι ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ!Μπας και μεινει κατι απο τον ταλαιπωρο μισθουλακο μου!Πως θα μπορουσαμε να το προχωρησουμε ομως?Εγω προσωπικα μιλησα με τα κεντρικα της WIND και το εθεσα προ καιρου το θεμα,αλλα μαλλον με "εγραψαν"στα υποψην.Θα ημουν η μονη φαινεται.Αντ αυτου,μου εστειλαν μια βαλιτσα δωρο!!Χα,χα!Αληθεια ειναι,

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Εγω κι αν ειμαι ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ!Μπας και μεινει κατι απο τον ταλαιπωρο μισθουλακο μου!Πως θα μπορουσαμε να το προχωρησουμε ομως?Εγω προσωπικα μιλησα με τα κεντρικα της WIND και το εθεσα προ καιρου το θεμα,αλλα μαλλον με "εγραψαν"στα υποψην.Θα ημουν η μονη φαινεται.Αντ αυτου,μου εστειλαν μια βαλιτσα δωρο!!Χα,χα!Αληθεια ειναι,


Καλά σοβαρολογείς;;; :Confused:  Σου έστειλαν μια βαλίτσα δώρο? Πού κολλάει τώρα αυτό με το αίτημα σου ας ήξερα! Αγνωσται αι βουλαί των εταιριών κινητής τηλεφωνίας...
Για ξαναπάρε ...μπορεί αυτή τη φορά να σου στείλουν δώρο μια κρουαζιέρα σε εξωτικό προορισμό..Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη βαλίτσα τους δηλαδή... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xotiko

Ειδαν οτι οι τεραστιοι λογαριασμοι μου ειχαν να κανουν μονο με το αιτημα μου για φθηνοτερο δορυφορικο και ηταν η μονη απαντηση τους" Τη βαλιτσα σου και στον καπετανιο σου! "Μα αν μπορουσα να το κανω,αυτους περιμενα να μου το υποδειξουν?Ναι,γλυκια μου Ωκυρροη,το εκαναν.Και ηταν και επωνυμη βαλιτσα,παρακαλω!

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Κατά λάθος το ίδιο ποστ...σορρυ

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος παλιότερος που να έχει εμπειρία από παρόμοιες ομάδες πίεσης για τέτοιου είδους θέμα ας μας δώσει τα φώτα του παρακαλούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ότι να ναι ρε παιδιά γράφετε... :Cool: 
χαχαχα

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα μέλη με έτερον ήμισυ, συγγενή, φίλο ή άλλο αγαπημένο πρόσωπο, που ταξιδεύει σε μακρινές θάλασσες... 8-)

_My friend the sea,_ από την Petula Clark  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVOKrIjt6cc

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πολλές οικογένειες έχουν ναυτικούς σε μέρη μακρινά, αγαπημένα πρόσωπα που έχουν να δουν αρκετό καιρό... :-|
Για αυτές τις οικογένειες είναι γραμμένο αυτό το τραγούδι.  :Wink: 

_Sailor_ από την_ Petula Clark_, και το μακρινό 1961

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-2hSbKVF6M

----------


## Leo

καπετάν αντρέας... με συγκίνησες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!

----------


## corazon

> Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα μέλη με έτερον ήμισυ, συγγενή, φίλο ή άλλο αγαπημένο πρόσωπο, που ταξιδεύει σε μακρινές θάλασσες... 8-)
> 
> _My friend the sea,_ από την Petula Clark 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVOKrIjt6cc


 
*Σ' ευχαριστουμε πολυ καπεταν Ανδρεα!!!!!!!!!!  *

----------


## corazon

> Πολλές οικογένειες έχουν ναυτικούς σε μέρη μακρινά, αγαπημένα πρόσωπα που έχουν να δουν αρκετό καιρό... :-|
> Για αυτές τις οικογένειες είναι γραμμένο αυτό το τραγούδι. 
> 
> _Sailor_ από την_ Petula Clark_, και το μακρινό 1961
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-2hSbKVF6M


 

*πολυ ωραιο!!!!!!!! *

----------


## blackcode

καλώς ήρθα και πάλι στην παρέα σας!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ελενη1991

> καλώς ήρθα και πάλι στην παρέα σας!!!!!


 
Καλώς ήρθες!!

----------


## Dementor

> Η επιλογή στο γάμος ,μου είχε πει ο Καπετάν Στέφανος , είναι ένα τσουβάλι με φίδια και με ένα το πολύ δυο χέλια .Βάζεις το χέρι και διαλέγεις .Αν είσαι τυχερός και πίασεις το χέλι ,έχει καλός! Διαφορετικά ......βραστά Χαράλαμπε , είτε είσαι ναυτικός, γεωργός ,κομμώτρια ! Γυναίκα στην σχέση- γάμο κτλ είναι σαν τον τρομοκράτη .Ζωσμένη με εκρηκτικά και το χέρι στην περόνη , έτοιμη να τραβήξει .
> Τώρα αν μπορεί ο ναυτικός να έχει σχέση- οικογένεια !Βεβαίως και μπορεί! και υπάρχουν γυναίκες που κράτησαν σπίτια , μεγάλωσαν και σπούδασαν παιδιά , και τίμησαν τον σύντροφο που δεν είχαν δίπλα τους ,με το παραπάνω. 
> Εξαιρέσεις δυστυχώς πολλές και από τις δυο πλευρές .Εγώ έχω δει με τα μάτια μου να βγάζουν την φίλη τους από την καμπίνα, στον Πειραιά που ερχόμασταν, και από την άλλη να έρχεται η γυναίκα τους . Όπως και από την άλλη, να φεύγει ο σύζυγος στο αεροδρόμιο να κλαιει και να οδύρεται για τον χωρισμό, και μόλις έφευγε να την περιμένει ο φίλος στην γωνία και να φεύγουν αγκαλιασμένοι .
> Η το χέλι η το φίδι λοιπόν !!


 και... τι γινεται οταν ειναι η γυναικα ναυτικος; :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> και... τι γινεται οταν ειναι η γυναικα ναυτικος;


Τώρα μου βάζει πολύ δύσκολα ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## s@ilor

καλησπερα σε ολους. ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ. ελπιζω να γραφω στο σωστο μερος. πηρα την αποφαση να γραψω εδω για να μαθω καποια πραγματα για το επαγγελμα απο πρωτο χερι. λοιπον για να μην σας κουραζω κ πολυ θα μπω κατευθειαν στο θεμα. ειμαι 21 ετων κ εδω κ 3  χρονια εχω σχεση με εναν ναυτικο. ειμαστε μαζι απο το 3ο ετος της σχολης του. αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι μπαρκαρισμενος κ ειναι οι πρωτες του μερες σαν 3ος καπετανιος. ειναι σε γκαζαδικο κ ειναι εκτος ελλαδας. στο πρωτο του ταξιδι ειμασταν μονο 4 μηνες μαζι κ ελειψε 6 μηνες. οταν γυρισε εμεινε στη στερια για 2 χρονια. εκεινο το ταξιδι μου ειχε φανει σχετικα ευκολο. ειχαμε μια επικοινωνια 3 φορες την εβδομαδα, αλλα ο καιρος περασε πολυ γρηγορα. αυτη τη στιγμη λειπει ηδη 2,5 μηες. τιποτα δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το προηγουμενο ταξιδι. μου λειπει παρα πολυ. αυτη τη φορα θα κανει 9 μηνο. μου φαινεται βουνο. αλλα τον αγαπαω πολυ. οι φιλοι μου καθως κ η οικογενεια μου μου λενε να το σκεφτω καλα γιατι ειναι ενα πολυ δυσκολο επαγγελμα κ κυριως μου τονιζουν πως το πιο δυσκολο θα ειναι οταν θα ερθει κ ενα παιδι. οταν το ακουω αυτο η μονη μου απαντηση ειναι οτι δεν με νοιαζει. το μονο που με νοιαζρι ειναι να ειμαι μαζι του. αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι τις δικες σας εμπειριες πανω στο θεμα ναυτικος κ οικογενεια. εγραψα εδω γιατι εδω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που καταλαβαινουν αυτο που ζω...ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας.περιμενω τις απαντησεις σας.... :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## roussosf

το κλειδί στην επιτυχία της σχέσης σου είναι να πιστεύεις όσο καιρό είσαστε μαζί αυτό που απαντάς στα σχόλια των άλλων  
_



			
				...η μονη μου απαντηση ειναι οτι δεν με νοιαζει. το μονο που με νοιαζρι ειναι να ειμαι μαζι του....


_ 
και καλού κακού να φιλτράρεις αυτά που ακούς

----------


## Eng

> και καλού κακού να φιλτράρεις αυτά που ακούς


Και αυτο η δικη μου συμβουλη... Και πιστεψε μου θα ακουσεις πολλα..

----------


## christina!

Πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τον χαρακτήρα του ανθρώπου και όχι το επάγγελμα του ....!!!

----------


## serax

> Αν παρακολουθησεις λιγο καιρο το forum θα επιβεβαιωσεις αυτα που εγω θα σου εκφρασω απο πειρα.Εμαθα (σε καποια ηλικια)τη χρηση του υπολογιστη εντελως μονη μου απο τη λαχταρα να παρακολουθω οσα αφορουν την καθημερινη ζωη αυτου που ειναι η ζωη μου.Εμαθα (ως ασχετη στεριανη δασκαλα που ειμαι)να διαβαζω μετεωρολογικες προβλεψεις αποκλειστικα για ναυτικους,να ανακαλυπτω απιθανα sites στα λιμανια και στους ωκεανους του πλανητη παιρνοντας απιστευτες πληροφοριες για το καραβι,την αφιξη,τον ελιμενισμο,την τροφοδοσια,ακομα και webcam real time,για να μπορω να κοιτω εστω το μικρο εκεινο στιγμα που φωτιζει την παρουσια του καπετανιου μου στον κοσμο,ξοδευω χωρις καμμια υπερβολη σχεδον ολο το μισθο μου στα δορυφορικα τηλεφωνα,οταν ο καιρος εχει καιρους στις θαλασσες,οταν περνα απο τις περιοχες των πειρατων,οταν νιωθω οτι χανει τα κουραγια του μετα απο ατελειωτους μηνες στο γαλαζιο...Εκανα την υπαρξη μου xotiko του καθε καραβιου του για να τρυπωνω αορατη παντου και να τον αγκαλιαζω και να τον προστατευω.Αν ειχα τη δυνατοτητα,δε θα το σκεφτομουν καν να ανταλλαξω τη διευθυντικη μου θεση με μια θεση για παντα στα καραβια του.Δυστυχως,για λογους ασχετους με τη θεληση μου δεν μπορω να το κανω.Η Πηνελοπη δε με εκφραζει γιατι αυτη περιμενε παθητικα τον αντρα της να γυρισει,ενω για μενα ο δικος μου αντρας ειναι ο ηλιος μου και δεν μπορει παρα να ακολουθω την πορεια του για να ζησω.Με χαρα μου διαπιστωνω πως τα ιδια συναισθηματα νιωουν παρα πολλες γυναικες στο forum.Καπου,σιγουρα,σ αυτον τον τοπο της ναυτικης δοξας και της ελληνιδας συζυγου,θα βρεις και τη δικη σου.Δε σου το ευχομαι απλωςΤο ξερω!Τραβα μπροστα,αγορι μου.Ζησε και η ζωη θα σταθει στο πλευρο σου!


ειναι σαν να διαβασες την ψυχη μου και τις αγωνιες μου... ακριβως ετσι αισθανομαι κ εγω για τον δικο μου ταξιδευτη....

----------


## serax

καλησπερα στο forum! 
εγω δεν ανηκω σε ναυτικη οικογενεια.ειμαι μια απλη συντροφος ενος ναυτικου.. εδω κ εξι μηνες που λειπει σε ταξιδι κανω ο,τι μπορω για να κανω το ταξιδι του καπως πιο υποφερτο,και απ'οτι μου λεει μεχρι ενα σημειο τα εχω καταφερει!  :Tears Of Joy:  
ομως οπως ειπα κ πριν δεν καταγομαι ουτε απο ναυτικη οικογενεια ουτε ειχα καποια επαφη με το επαγγελμα πριν γνωρισω τον καπετανιο μου. οποτε νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω να κατανοησω πληρως τις αγωνιες του ετσι ωστε να μπορω να τον στηριξω περισσοτερο.
μπηκα σ'αυτο το φορουμ γιατι ειδα οτι εδω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με πειρα κ εμπειριες πανω σ'αυτο το θεμα που μπορουν να με βοηθησουν για να μπορεσω κ εγω με την σειρα μου να δωσω κουραγιο στον ανθρωπο μου!

----------


## ελενη1991

Καλησπερα,
Εχω να μπω και να διαβασω το forum πολυ καιρο για δικους μου προσωπικούς λόγους!!!!!
Να ξέρετε οτι ειμαι εδώ.....
οποιοσδηποτε και αν εχει αποριες ή νιώθει μοναξιές μπορει απλα να επικοινωνησει.
Καλη δύναμη σε ολους μας!!!!

----------


## sophiebab

Γειά σας μέλη αυτού του φορουμ. Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που βρήκα αυτό το site όπου μπορώ να μιλήσω με άτομα που ξέρουν απο ναυτιλιακά θέματα και κυρίως αυτά που αφορούν τις σχέσεις. Έχω διαβάσει όλες τα μηνύματα εδώ και μου έδωσαν πόλυ δύναμη και κουράγιο να συνεχίσω όλο αυτο το δύσκολο θεωρώ κομμάτι το να έισαι μαζι με εναν ναυτικό. Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλα και να τα πούμε  :Single Eye:  :Cocksure:

----------


## sophiebab

> καλησπερα στο forum! 
> εγω δεν ανηκω σε ναυτικη οικογενεια.ειμαι μια απλη συντροφος ενος ναυτικου.. εδω κ εξι μηνες που λειπει σε ταξιδι κανω ο,τι μπορω για να κανω το ταξιδι του καπως πιο υποφερτο,και απ'οτι μου λεει μεχρι ενα σημειο τα εχω καταφερει!  
> ομως οπως ειπα κ πριν δεν καταγομαι ουτε απο ναυτικη οικογενεια ουτε ειχα καποια επαφη με το επαγγελμα πριν γνωρισω τον καπετανιο μου. οποτε νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω να κατανοησω πληρως τις αγωνιες του ετσι ωστε να μπορω να τον στηριξω περισσοτερο.
> μπηκα σ'αυτο το φορουμ γιατι ειδα οτι εδω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με πειρα κ εμπειριες πανω σ'αυτο το θεμα που μπορουν να με βοηθησουν για να μπορεσω κ εγω με την σειρα μου να δωσω κουραγιο στον ανθρωπο μου!


Serax σε καταλαβαινω πληρως καθως ουτε κι εγω καταγομαι απο ναυτικη οικογενεια ουτε και περιμενα ποτε να ειμαι με εναν ναυτικο. ακομα και σημερα σκεφτομαι πως εγινε ολο αυτο, οχι οτι θα αλλαζα κατι βεβαια. οπως ειπες δεν ξερουμε πολλα για το επαγγελμα αυτο και δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να κατανοησουμε ποσο μαλλον να νιωσουμε τι περνανε εκει μεσα οι συντροφοι μας ως αποτελεσμα, σε μενα τουλαχιστον, να μην μπορω να τον στηριξω οσο θα επρεπε! ωστοσο, κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω οπως ολοι μας !!!!

----------


## s@ilor

καλησπέρα. έχω σχέση με ναυτικό τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά αυτή τη φορά παρα δυσκόλεψε το πράγμα. έφυγε πρώτη φορά χωρίς να το περιμένουμε 1 μήνα νωρίτερα. κάθησε μόνο 4,5 μήνες ενώ έλειψε 8 για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε καλοκαίρι μετά από 3 χρόνια. η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσο καιρό ήταν εδώ περάσαμε από διάφορες φάσεις κ παραλίγο να χωρίσουμε. έφυγε με πολύ βαριά καρδιά αλλά αυτή τη φορά δεν είπε τίποτα. ούτε σ αγαπώ, ούτε τίποτα. καθε φορά που του το λεω εγώ στην καλύτερη να μου πει αυτό είναι πολύ καλό. όταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε ότι απλά δεν του βγαίνει, ότι κουράζεται πολύ κ ότι αν καθόταν να σκεφτεί αν του λείπω θα πήγαινε να πηδήξει στη θάλασσα. υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να μου πει την εμπειρία του με την γυναίκα του ή με την κοπέλα του. ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!

----------


## sophiebab

καλησπερα, θα σου πω λιγο την εμπειρια μου οπως την εχω δει εγω μεσα απο 2 χρονια. εμενα εφυγε 1 φορα φετος και λειπει ηδη 9 μηνες. ουτε σε μενα εχει πει σ'αγαπω ή εκεινο το απλο πραγμα "μου λειπεις". οσες φορες τον εχω ρωτησει θα μ λεει οτι δν του βγαινει ή θα τσακωνομαστε. πιστευω οτι οταν ειναι εκει μεσα γινονται παρα πολυ σκληροι-σκληροτραχηλοι και δεν μπορουν, δεν τους βγαινει να να λενε τετοιες λεξεις. νομιζω ειναι επομενο απο τη φυση της δουλειας τους. μην αγχωνεσαι γενικα οι αντρες δεν το πολυεχουν με τα λογια. δες πραξεις αν σε παιρνει τηλεφωνο, αν σου στελνει γραπτα μηνυματα αυτα. τα λογια δυσυτχως ειναι λογια. ελπιζω να μν  σου εκανα την καρδια περιβολλι...

----------


## s@ilor

καλησπέρα.το ξέρω ότι εκεί μέσα είναι δύσκολα κ είναι κάπως..απλά σε όλα τα προηγούμενα μπάρκα το έλεγε από το πρωι μέχρι το βράδυ γιαυτό ανησύχησα...η αλήθεια είναι ότι έφυγε πολύ πιεσμενος κ ότι ήταν γενικά κάπως κ είναι κ χάλια το καράβι..ελπίζω να περάσει κ να πάνε όλα καλά κ να γυρίσει γερός κ δυνατός κοντά μου...!!!!

----------


## s@ilor

σε ευχαριστώ πάντως πολύ για την απάντηση σου. είναι πολύ σημαντικό να ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που καταλαβαίνουν τι περνάω...καλή υπομονη σε όλες μας κ με το καλό να τους δεχτούμε πίσω...!!!

----------


## sophiebab

sailor γενικα μην το σκεφτεσαι αν ειναι να  σου πει κατι θα στο πει σιγουρα ο ανθρωπος νιωθει πολλα για σενα αλλα οπως ειπες ισως ειναι πολυ πιεσμενος εκει και γενικα με πολλα πραγματα. εσυ φυσικα συνεχισε να του λες οτι νιωθεις και πιστευω θα ανταποκριθει αργα ή γρηγορα. καλη δυναμη και όλα καλα να πανε!!!!! πόσο καιρό πρέπει να μείνει μεσα??

----------


## sophiebab

> sailor γενικα μην το σκεφτεσαι αν ειναι να  σου πει κατι θα στο πει σιγουρα ο ανθρωπος νιωθει πολλα για σενα αλλα οπως ειπες ισως ειναι πολυ πιεσμενος εκει και γενικα με πολλα πραγματα. εσυ φυσικα συνεχισε να του λες οτι νιωθεις και πιστευω θα ανταποκριθει αργα ή γρηγορα. καλη δυναμη και όλα καλα να πανε!!!!! πόσο καιρό πρέπει να μείνει μεσα??


Προσωπικη γνωμη: μην τον πιεζεις στο να τα πει, αυτο δεν δουλεψε σε μενα και ισα ισα τα εκανα χειροτερα :Apologetic:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διαβάστε τις προηγούμενες σελίδες υπάρχουν αρκετες εμπειρίες (είναι 76 σελίδες του φόρουμ αλλά διαβάζονται ευχάριστα πιστεύω) θα έλεγα να διαβάσετε και τις ιστορίες των ναυτικών στο *σχετικό θέμα* που υπάρχουν αρκετες ιστορίες για το πως το ζουν οι ίδιοι

----------


## sophiebab

> Διαβάστε τις προηγούμενες σελίδες υπάρχουν αρκετες εμπειρίες (είναι 76 σελίδες του φόρουμ αλλά διαβάζονται ευχάριστα πιστεύω) θα έλεγα να διαβάσετε και τις ιστορίες των ναυτικών στο *σχετικό θέμα* που υπάρχουν αρκετες ιστορίες για το πως το ζουν οι ίδιοι


Παναγιωτη τα εχω διαβασει ηδη 2 φορες και μετα αποφασησα να συμμετασχω κι εγω. ναι βοηθανε πολυ και μπορω να πω πως μου εδωσαν δυναμη και κουραγιο να συνεχισω!!!! θα διαβασω το αλλο link που εστειλες σ΄ευχαριστω!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## s@ilor

> Προσωπικη γνωμη: μην τον πιεζεις στο να τα πει, αυτο δεν δουλεψε σε μενα και ισα ισα τα εκανα χειροτερα


τι εννοείς να μην τον πιέζω?όταν λες χειρότερα?  :Sad:

----------


## sophiebab

εγω τον πιεζα ωστε να μου πει τι νιωθει γενικα εκει μεσα και για εμας, τα κλασσικα μου λειπεις, σε σκεφτομαι, σάγαπω. Δεν περιμενα ομως πως θα αντιδρουσε ασχημα..μου ειπε δλδ οτι δεν μπορω να λεω τετοια πλεον για διαφορους λογους και κυριως το οτι η δουλεια του τον εχει κανει ετσι σκληρο. θυμαμαι εκεινη την ημερα τσακωθηκαμε ασχημα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα γινει σε ολους το ιδιο. απλα πιστευω οτι αφου εχουν εκει μεσα ηδη μια αλφα πιεση και μαλιστα σοβαρη δεν πρεπει εμεις οι "απ εξω" να τους πιεζουμε με τετοια, ανουσια καποιες φορες-και αλλες σημαντικα, πραγματα! πιστευω οτι αν ειναι θα μας τα πουν μαζεμενα οταν βγουν ή οταν νιωσουν οτι μας χρειαζονται. Γενικα μν τρελαινεσαι στο λεω γτ φετος το περασα , ακομα το περναω, δν χρειαζετε τπτ απο αυτο μονο αγαπη στηριξη-υποστηριξη, υπομονη και οτι ειναι να ερθει θα ερθει  :Smile:   :Smile:  θετικη σκεψη πανω απ ολα!!!!!

----------


## s@ilor

εμένα μου είπε ότι να κάνω υπομονή να μπούμε σε έναν ρυθμό...η αλήθεια είναι ότι με φόβησες λίγο...δεν ξέρω πως είναι εκεί μέσα. πως περνάνε. αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το  καράβι είναι ενα σαράβαλο ότι πόλλες φορές χαλάνε από τα κληματιστικά μέχρι το τηλέφωνο κ το φαγητό είναι το λιγότερο αθλιο...αυτά..τώρα τι να πω..ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά κ όπως λες να μας τα πουν!!!

----------


## sophiebab

Ειλικρινα συγνωμη που σε φοβησα καθως δν ηταν αυτη η προθεση μου!!! γενικα απ οσα εγραψε βλεπω οτι ο συντροφος σου εφυγε καπως απο την σχεση σας και εκει μεσα τα βρηκε αρκετα σκουρα με το καραβι και ποιος ξερει με ποσα αλλα...το πιστευω οτι καποια μερα θα μας τα πουν ολα μονο και μονο για να νιωσουν ανακουφηση και να ησυχασουν λιγο μεσα τους. οπως σου ειπε και αυτος κανε υπομονη και προσπαθηστε να μιλατε ηρεμα χωρις καυγαδες τους κανουν καλο τετοιες συζητησεις. πιστευω τα γνωριζεις ηδη! οσο για το οτι δν εχμ ιδεα τι γινεται εκει ειναι αυτο που μισω καθως δν μπορω να τον βοηθησω 100%....

----------


## s@ilor

δεν πειράζει. στο τηλεφωνο δεν τσακωνόμαστε κ δεν έχουμε τσακωθεί. είναι τρυφερός ο τόνος της φωνής του δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα αυτό που με στεναχωρεί είναι μόνο αυτό..οτι δεν μου το λεει. δεν έφυγε κάπως από τη σχέση μας αλλά έφυγε απότομα από εδώ την ώρα που ετοιμαζόμασταν μετά από 3 χρόνια να πάμε καλοκαιρινές διακοπές κ μάλιστα δεν προλάβαμε να παρουμε ανάσα, ούτε να αποχαιρετιστουμε οπως θα θέλαμε...

----------


## sophiebab

ποσο χαιρομαι που δν τσακωνεστε μπραβο  :Smile: ...ειλιρκινα δν ξερω τί ειναι χειροτερο να περιμενεις να χτυπησει εκεινο το τηλεφωνο για να σε ενημερωσουν οτι θα φυγει και να περνανε μερες και μηνες με την αγωνια ή οτι ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ φευγει???!

----------


## s@ilor

καλύτερα να ξέρεις από πριν.δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο βαρύ είναι να κάνετε σχέδια κ να τον πάρουν ξαφνικά κ να του πουν φεύγεις αύριο.να μην προλάβεις ούτε να πάρεις ανάσα αλλά ούτε να το πάρεις απόφαση...είναι απλά τραγικό κ πονάει πολύ περισσότερο από το να το ξέρεις...

----------


## sophiebab

ευχομαι παραγματικα να μν το νιωσω αυτο οπως και σε εσενα να μν σας ξανασυμβει αν και ξερω πως αφου ειμαστε τετοιους ανθρωπους πρεπει να τα περιμενουμε ολα απο αυτο το επαγγελμα. ενα ειναι σιγουρο πως τιποτα δν ειναι δεδομενο στη δουλεια αυτη και αυτο με φοβιζει!!! προσωπικα μισω αυτο το επαγγελμα και ντρεπομαι για αυτη τν σκληρη λεξη αλλα ετσι νιωθω ειδικα οταν βλεπω ή ακουω καποια πραγματα. ωστοσο, δν σημαινει οτι δν θα στηριξω τον ανθρωπο μου σε οτι κι αν γινει. θα ειμαι εκει γι αυτον παντα οπως ολες μας!!!!!!

----------


## s@ilor

εγώ υπάρχουν στιγμές που μισώ την θάλασσα κ όχι το επάγγελμα. αυτή μας τους παίρνει. αυτή θα είναι η αιώνια ερωμένη κ ο μεγαλύτερος έρωτας τους. αυτό που με φοβίζει εμένα είναι το μετά. όταν θα έρθουν τα παιδιά. όταν θα μεγαλώσουμε. όταν θα μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά. το ξέρω το παω μακριά αλλά δεν το κάνω επίτηδες. υπάρχουν κ όμορφες στιγμές στο επάγγελμα αλλά δυστυχώς είναι μόνο στιγμές. εμένα είχε έρθει πριν από 2 μπάρκα στην ελλάδα 2 φορές κ είχε κάτσει από 5 ώρες την φορά. μέχρι να έρθει η μέρα για να τον δω ένιωθα σαν να ήμουν 16 ξανά (τότε που τον γνώρισα) ένιωθα σαν πρωτάρα. αλλά όταν είδα το καράβι να φεύγει ένιωσα σαν να με καρφώνει μαχαίρι...είναι δύσκολο, πολύ δύσκολο αλλά όταν γυρνάνε σου χαρίζουν τον κόσμο με μια αγκαλιά μόνο!!!!

----------


## sophiebab

εχεις δικιο για την θαλασσα και για την αγαπη αυτη. το εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες αλλα κανω τν κουφη δεν ξερω γτ.... εισαι τυχερη παντως που μπορουσες καπως να τον βλεπεις. εμενα λειπει εδω και 9 μηνες και σαν πρωτη φορα δν ξερω πως να στο περιγραψω ολο αυτο....περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει να νιωσω κι εγω αυτο που ολες λετε "το πρωταρα"  :Smile: . και οχι δεν το πας μακρυα γτ ειναι ολα μεσα στη ζωη παιδια, οικογενεια ολα!! εκει θα ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι και για τους 2 ειμαι 20 χρονων λιγο μικρη για αυτα αλλα τα σκεφτομαι κι εγω ποτε-ποτε και τρομαζω μερικες φορες....

----------


## s@ilor

σε εκείνο το ταξίδι έλειψε 9 μήνες αλλά ευτυχώς τον έβλεπα κάθε τρεις. δεν ξέρω αν ήταν καλό ή κακό. πάντως εκείνο ήταν το καλύτερο ταξίδι. μιλούσαμε 5 φορες την μέρα κ για αρκετή ώρα. όταν είχε βάρδια είχε τύχει να μιλήσουμε κ τις 4 ώρες. πρώτο μπάρκο μαζί του κ 9 μήνες απουσίας? λογικά πρέπει να επιστρεφει. πόσο καιρό είστε μαζί? είχατε τουλάχιστον συχνή επικοινωνία γιατί εμείς αυτή τη φορά το μάξιμουμ 3 φορές την εβδομάδα....

----------


## sophiebab

ειμαστε 2 χρονια μαζι ισως ακουγονται λιγα σε καποιους ειδικα για το επαγγελμα αυτο...ναι τον αυγουστο με το καλο ερχεται  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  μιλαμε και μεις 3 φορες την εβδομαδα ισως και 4 αναλογα το σημα και πολλα αλλα. γενικα περιμενα χειροτερη επικοινωνια αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετη καλη για ενα πλοιο που σαλπαρει σε γενικες γραμμες στη μεση του ωκεανου. απλα μερικες φορες ειναι πολυ αβασταχτο και θες να του μιλησεις αλλες οχι τοσο...

----------


## s@ilor

τουλαχιστον εσύ τον έζησες κ 2 χρόνια πριν μπαρκάρει πρώτη φορά. εγώ τον είχα ζήσει μόνο 4 μήνες. σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. αυτό το επάγγελμα θέλει γερό στομάχι. ξέρεις πόσα βράδια την έχω βγάλει χωρίς ύπνο κ κλαίγοντας γιατί μου έλειπε? πόσες φορές είπα δεν αντέχω άλλο έτσι κ έλεγα να φύγω αλλά μόλις τον άκουγα τα ξεχνούσα όλα. είναι βαρύ. είναι ένα επάγγελμα που καλιεργεί για μένα τον μεγαλύτερο φόβο μου, την μοναξιά. όλα πρέπει να τα περνάς μόνη σου. αυτό πρέπει να το βάλεις καλά μέσα στο μυαλό σου. αλλά όσο μα όσο κ να πονάει ο αποχωρισμός η επιστροφή στο δίνει πίσω κ με τόκο μάλιστα. πάντα τα συναισθήματα θα είναι ανάμικτα. πάντα θα σου λείπε. εγώ ζηλεύω που βλέπω τις φίλες μου με τα αγόρια τους να μπορούν να πάνε διακοπές, να έχουν μια αγκαλιά το βράδυ αλλά δεν θα τον άλλαζα. δεν μπορώ χωρίς εκείνον. κ κάτι άλλο. θα έρθουν στιγμές στο μέλλον που αν κάτσει πολύ καιρό θα λες πότε να φύγει κουράστηκα αλλά όταν θα έρχεται η ώρα θα καταριέσαι κ την στιγμή που το σκέφτηκες...με το καλό να τον δεχτείς τον αντρούλη σου. κ να ακούς μόνο την καρδια σου κανέναν άλλον....

----------


## sophiebab

> τουλαχιστον εσύ τον έζησες κ 2 χρόνια πριν μπαρκάρει πρώτη φορά. εγώ τον είχα ζήσει μόνο 4 μήνες. σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. αυτό το επάγγελμα θέλει γερό στομάχι. ξέρεις πόσα βράδια την έχω βγάλει χωρίς ύπνο κ κλαίγοντας γιατί μου έλειπε? πόσες φορές είπα δεν αντέχω άλλο έτσι κ έλεγα να φύγω αλλά μόλις τον άκουγα τα ξεχνούσα όλα. είναι βαρύ. είναι ένα επάγγελμα που καλιεργεί για μένα τον μεγαλύτερο φόβο μου, την μοναξιά. όλα πρέπει να τα περνάς μόνη σου. αυτό πρέπει να το βάλεις καλά μέσα στο μυαλό σου. αλλά όσο μα όσο κ να πονάει ο αποχωρισμός η επιστροφή στο δίνει πίσω κ με τόκο μάλιστα. πάντα τα συναισθήματα θα είναι ανάμικτα. πάντα θα σου λείπε. εγώ ζηλεύω που βλέπω τις φίλες μου με τα αγόρια τους να μπορούν να πάνε διακοπές, να έχουν μια αγκαλιά το βράδυ αλλά δεν θα τον άλλαζα. δεν μπορώ χωρίς εκείνον. κ κάτι άλλο. θα έρθουν στιγμές στο μέλλον που αν κάτσει πολύ καιρό θα λες πότε να φύγει κουράστηκα αλλά όταν θα έρχεται η ώρα θα καταριέσαι κ την στιγμή που το σκέφτηκες...με το καλό να τον δεχτείς τον αντρούλη σου. κ να ακούς μόνο την καρδια σου κανέναν άλλον....


ναι ειχαμε και ενα καλο μπορεις να πεις!! απλα σαν πρωταρα δν τα ξερεις ολα αυτα..προσπαθεις να βρεις απαντησεις απο φορουμ οπως εδω και απο αλλους αγνωστους που τυχαινει να γνωρισεις σε ενα τραπεζι! οσο για το κλαμα αστο ειναι πικρη ιστορια τν οποια δυστυχως επαναλαμβανω καποιες φορες. πιστευω ολες εχουμε πει "θα φυγω, δν αντεχω αλλο" αλλα οπως ειπες μολις ακουσαμε αυτη τν φωνη ολα εγιναν καπνος!!! η μοναξια ειναι αχρηστο πραγμα...κανεις δν τη θελει αλλα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη η ριμαδα!!! οσο για την ζηλεια κακο πραγμα κι αυτο αλλα ειναι η καλη ζηλεια πιστευω σε μενα παντα θα υπαρχει για οσο θα ειμαι μαζι του ειναι αυτα που δν μπορεις να εχεις εκεινη τν στιγμη αλλα θα ερθουν!!!! η τελευταια σου προταση τωρα τν εχω ακουσει και μπορω να πω πως έμεινα καγκελο!!! δν μπορω να με φανταστω να λεω κατι τετοιο ισως φταιει η ηλικια μου κιολας

----------


## s@ilor

για την ζηλεια συμφωνω κ εγώ κ για μένα θα υπάρχει πάντα. για πια φράση λες?κ γιατί σε παραξένεψε τόσο πολύ. δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικίας. εγώ είμαι 23 κ ο σύντροφος μου 25. εσένα πόσο είναι?τι θέση έχει?

----------


## sophiebab

το γεγονος οτι καποτε θα λεω αντε να φυγει και θα καταρειμαι που το ειπα αυτο οταν πλεον θα εχει ηδη φυγει. δν ξερω ηταν καπως στ αυτια μου αλλα δν λεω οτι δν ισχυει κιολας,ναι ισως αν φτασουμε εκει πω κατι αντιστοιχο.... ειναι 25 και αυτος και ειναι ανθυποπλοιαρχος!!! εσενα?

----------


## s@ilor

εμείς είμαστε ήδη στο 5ο μπάρκο..κ ναι όταν έρχεται η ώρα το νιώθουμε. κ εγώ κ εκείνος. αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα δεν θέλει κανείς να αποχωριστεί τον άλλον. είναι λίγο περίεργο κ αντιφατικό αλλά τουλάχιστον εμεις έτσι το βιώνουμε..ίσως είναι απλά στο μυαλό ότι θα φύγει το έχεις σίγουρο οπότε όταν πλισιάζεο ο καιρός τότε λες άντε να φύγει γιατί ούτε η αγωνία παλεύεται. κ μετά σου λείπει τρελά κ δεν ξέρεις πως να το διαχειριστείς κ μετά συνηθίζεις κ μόλις συνηθίσεις την απουσία έρχεται κ άντε πάλι μπαινεις στην διαδικασία να συνηθίσεις να είναι εδω κ μόλις συνηθίσεις έρχεται η ώρα για να φύγει κ  παει λέγοντας.

----------


## sophiebab

εχετε εμπειρια αφου ησαστε στο 5ο μπρακο εμεις εχμ ακομα πολλα ψωμια να φαμε οπως λεει και η γιαγια μου!! ναι καποτε συνηθιζεις την ολη κατασταση, την ολη ψυχολογια αλλα μεχρι να γινει αυτο περνας μια κολαση ολομοναχη γτ κανεις δν τα εχει περασει τουλαχιστον απο τν οικογενεια μου ή φιλους μου ώστε να σε βοηθησει να σου δωσει μια ελπιδα. και δεν μιλαω για φρουδες ελπιδες!!! κι ετσι ζεις μεσα στη θλιψη, την αγωνια, τις νυχτες οπως αναφερες χωρις υπνο και πολυ κλαμα! αλλα αφου αγαπω αυτον τν ανθρωπο τοσο χαλαλι, δεν εχω εγωισμο απλα ξερω οτι αξιζει και θα παλεψω-παλευω και πιστευω πως τα καλυτερα θα ερθουν για ολους  :Smile:

----------


## s@ilor

είναι δύσκολο το ξέρω. το πέρασα κ εγώ κ όσο περίεργο κ αν σου φαίνεται το περνάω ακόμα. οι φίλες μου το μόνο που έκαναν ήταν να ρίχνουν λάδι στη φωτιά για να μην πω για τους γονείς μου που δεν τον ήθελαν (λόγο επαγγέλματος) κ ούτε τον θέλουν. πάλεψα πολύ κ μόνη μου. ότι θες, ότι χρειαστείς πάντως μην το σκεφτείς στείλε μου..ή γράψε εδώ. υπάρχουν αρκετοί άνθρωποι που θα σε καταλάβουν.

----------


## sophiebab

δυστυχως οι αλλοι που δν ξερουν μονο λαδι στη φωτια ριχνουν και δν ξερουν ποσο κακο μας κανουν. και μενα η φιλη μου δν με πολυ υποστηριζε στο θεμα αυτο. μου ελεγε μονο τα κακα και τπτ καλο. με εγτασε σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι τν ολη κατασταση μεχρι που καταλαβα οτι κανενας τριτος δν θα πρεπει να μπλεκεται. κι ετσι δεν τς λεω τπτ πλεον οσο αφορα τν συντροφο μου και τν δουλεια του. Προτιμω να τα λεω εδω σε εσας ή στν μητερα μου που μπορουν να με νιωσουν οσο γινεται  :Smile:  μν ακους κανεναν φιλη μονο τν καρδια σου!!!

----------


## s@ilor

νιώθω άδεια, μόνη αλλά ήρεμη. είναι φυσιολογικό; έχει να επικοινωνήσει  με τηλέφωνο 6 μέρες τώρα αλλά είχε στείλει ένα μήνυμα την τρίτη που δεν  το είδα έγκερα κ έτσι όταν απάντησα δεν κατάφερε να το πάρει λόγο  σήματος. νιώθω ότι σωματικά τουλάχιστον είναι καλά. έχω αρχίσει όμως να  πονάω όταν κάνω πράγματα μόνη μου που κάναμε μαζί. ζηλεύω τις φίλες μου  που πήγαν διακοπές με τους συντρόφους τους κ εμένα δεν είναι εδώ. μου  λείπει πολύ!!!

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Nα ξερεις οτι και για αυτους που ειναι μεσα ειναι δυσκολα τα παντα μιλαω γιατι ειμαι απο αυτους που ειναι μεσα εχω οικογενεια ο χωρισμος παντα ειναι δυσκολος θελει υπομονη και απο τους δυο

----------


## sophiebab

sailor..αχ σε νιωθω και μενα ειχε να με παρει 5 μερες και μαλιστα 2 φορες και σκεφτηκα τα χειροτερα  :Sad:  οταν ομως με πηρε οκ ολα καλα...σε επικοινωνησει μαζι σου απλα προσπαθησε να ηρεμισεις κι εσυ και να μν σκεφτεσαι τπτ κακο!!! ειναι δυσκολη περιοδος το καλοκαιρι γτ ολοι ειναι μαζι κανουν σχεδια....σκεψου ομως οτι θα ερθει και σενα η σειρα σου αργα ή γρηγορα σκεψου επισης το γεγονος οτι αυτα που κανοθν οι φιλες σου τωρα θα τα κανεις κι εσυ οποτε ερθει ο καλος σου  :Smile:  aiwnios 30s..ναι ξερω πως κι εσεις εκει μεσα περνατε δυσκολα απλα εγω δυσκολευομαι στο κομματι αυτο για τι δν το εχω βιωσει....

----------


## s@ilor

> Nα ξερεις οτι και για αυτους που ειναι μεσα ειναι δυσκολα τα παντα μιλαω γιατι ειμαι απο αυτους που ειναι μεσα εχω οικογενεια ο χωρισμος παντα ειναι δυσκολος θελει υπομονη και απο τους δυο


εσύ λοιπόν ξέρεις τα πράγματα από μέσα. πως είναι εκεί? πως μπορώ να τον καταλάβω?τι μπορώ να κάνω εγώ για εκείνον από εδω? μου λείπει πολύ.

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Κοιτα ο καθενας μας λειτουργει διαφορετικα καλο θα ειναι να το συζητησεις μαζι του πως αισθανεται, παντως ειναι δυσκολα  υπομονη και προσπαθησε να μην το σκεφτεσαι ετσι να σκεφτεσαι πραγματα που θα κανεται αμα γυρισει πχ

----------


## s@ilor

> Κοιτα ο καθενας μας λειτουργει διαφορετικα καλο θα ειναι να το συζητησεις μαζι του πως αισθανεται, παντως ειναι δυσκολα  υπομονη και προσπαθησε να μην το σκεφτεσαι ετσι να σκεφτεσαι πραγματα που θα κανεται αμα γυρισει πχ


το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτή τη φορά έφυγε ενώ δεν ήταν έτοιμος. ήταν η πρώτη φορά που μας έτυχε κάτι τέτοιο. βλέπεις ετοιμάζαμε διακοπές μιας κ είχαμε να κάνουμε καλοκαίρι εδώ κ 3 χρόνια. τον πήραν μια μέρα τηλέφωνο κ του είπαν αύριο φεύγεις. δεν πρόλαβε να πάρει ανάσα, ούτε εκείνος, ούτε εγώ. εφυγε κ ήταν κάπως. τώρα μέσα εκεί είναι κάπως. κλείστηκε στο καβούκι του κ τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορώ να του πάρω κουβέντα. δεν ανταποκρίνεται πια ούτε σε τρυφερότητες. ούτε στα σ αγαπώ μου ούτε σε τίποτα. παίρνει το πολύ 3 φορες την εβδομάδα τηλέφωνο ενώ παλιά μιλούσαμε σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. εσύ τι έχεις να πεις πάνω σε αυτό? τι μπορεί να γίνεται?

----------


## sophiebab

Να σου πω τι είχα.ακούσει για αυτό που περνάς. Έτσι.ήταν ένας.φίλος του δικού μου μπήκε.μέσα.ξαφνικά και ΔΝ πρόλαβε να χορτάσει ουτε γυναίκα ούτε τπτ. Μέσα όπως λες ήταν έτσι ένα χαλί αλλα ήταν μόνο.στην αρχή για.το μηνα.τς προσαρμογής που λένε. Μετά ανοίχτηκε ηρέμησε και όλα ήταν καλά. Πιστεύω πως απλά θέλει το χρόνο τού αυτό. Δν χρειάζεστε να ανησυχείς για κάτι πιστεύω πως όλα θα γίνουν.πως ήσασταν  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## s@ilor

μακάρι να είναι έτσι. έχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ κ το έχω πάρει πολύ βαριά αυτό το ταξίδι. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για την απάντηση σου.. :Smile:

----------


## sophiebab

Καλή.μου κοπέλα ευχαρίστηση μου ότι θες.στείλε εννοείτε ειλικρινά θέλω να.βοηθώ όσο.μπορώ τέτοιους ανθρώπους  :Smile:

----------


## s@ilor

> Καλή.μου κοπέλα ευχαρίστηση μου ότι θες.στείλε εννοείτε ειλικρινά θέλω να.βοηθώ όσο.μπορώ τέτοιους ανθρώπους


πραγματικά σε ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο σημαντικό είναι αυό που μου λες...

----------


## sophiebab

Ειλικρινά στο.λέω μέσα.από.τν.καρδιά μου ότι θες εδώ είμαι ΓΤ πραγματικά σε.νιώθω και μ αρέσει να βοηθώ τέτοιους ανθρώπους. Στο.λέω μέσα.από.τν.καρδιά μου όλα.καλά.θα πάνε θα δεις απλά.δώσε χρόνο του  :Smile:

----------


## s@ilor

> Ειλικρινά στο.λέω μέσα.από.τν.καρδιά μου ότι θες εδώ είμαι ΓΤ πραγματικά σε.νιώθω και μ αρέσει να βοηθώ τέτοιους ανθρώπους. Στο.λέω μέσα.από.τν.καρδιά μου όλα.καλά.θα πάνε θα δεις απλά.δώσε χρόνο του


κανείς δεν μου εχει ξαναπει κάτι τέτοιο.να είσαι καλά κ εσύ κ ο άντρας σου. (κοπέλα είσαι έτσι; ) υπάρχουν στιγμές που χάνω το κουράγιο μου, χάνω την δυναμη μου, χανω την υπομονη μου, αλλά όταν σκέφτομαι πως θα είναι χωρίς εκέινον με πιάνει τρέλα.. :Sad:

----------


## sophiebab

ναι κοπελα ειμαι  :Smile:  ολους μας τρελενει η ιδεα το να ειμαστε μακρυα απο αγαπημενα προσωπα, συντροφους, οικογενειες, φιλους τα παντα!!! το θεμα ειναι οτι θα ειναι στη ζωη μας ολοι αυτοι! οσο για τον καλο σου ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οταν μιλησετε και θα εχει χαλαρωσει κι αυτος θα εισαι ολο χαρα και αισιοδοξια. μην νομιζεις κι εγω ετσι κανω οταν δεν με παιρνει τηλεφωνο ή οταν με παιρνει ειναι καπως....ομως αυτο αλλαζει το καταλαβαινουν κι οι ιδιοι απλα λιγη υπομονη και φυσικα να βρισκεσαι σε θετικο περιβαλλον με αισιοδοξα λογια κι οχι αρνητικοτητες !!  :Smile:

----------


## no-seaman

Ο ναυτικός όσο είναι στα βαπόρια ... Δεν ... πρέπει να έχει μόνιμο δεσμό ή να είναι παντρεμένος .... Μην με ρωτάτε γιατί ..... όλοι ξέρουμε γιατί ...

Για γάμο και μόνιμη σχέση ... μόνο όταν πάρει σύνταξη ή αλλάξει επάγγελμα (πολύ δύσκολο λόγο "εθισμού" στο χρήμα) ... 

Αυτά τα λίγα από έναν πρώην ναυτικό  ..... Υπομονή μια ζωή είναι θα περάσει  :Courage:

----------


## sophiebab

> Ο ναυτικός όσο είναι στα βαπόρια ... Δεν ... πρέπει να έχει μόνιμο δεσμό ή να είναι παντρεμένος .... Μην με ρωτάτε γιατί ..... όλοι ξέρουμε γιατί ...
> 
> Για γάμο και μόνιμη σχέση ... μόνο όταν πάρει σύνταξη ή αλλάξει επάγγελμα (πολύ δύσκολο λόγο "εθισμού" στο χρήμα) ... 
> 
> Αυτά τα λίγα από έναν πρώην ναυτικό  ..... Υπομονή μια ζωή είναι θα περάσει


αποψη σου το παραπανω και θαρρω πως δν ισχυει για χιλιαδες λογους!!! αν πας πισω στα προηγουμενα μηνυματα του φορουμ θα καταλαβεις.

----------


## no-seaman

> αποψη σου το παραπανω και θαρρω πως δν ισχυει για χιλιαδες λογους!!! αν πας πισω στα προηγουμενα μηνυματα του φορουμ θα καταλαβεις.




Αυτή είναι η άποψη ενός ... άνδρα που ήταν ναυτικός (Ανθυποπλοίαρχος - Υποπλοίαρχος) ...

Το άσχημο είναι ότι ... καμία σας .... δεν καταλαβαίνει ....  και μετά φταίει ο ναυτικός ..... σας τα λέγαμε αλλά ... δεν θέλετε να καταλάβετε 

Δεν πειράζει η ζωή τα διορθώνει όλα ... σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό θα .... έρθουν όλα μπροστά σου .... και τότε θα ξέρεις πόσο δίκιο είχα.-

----------


## s@ilor

> ναι κοπελα ειμαι  ολους μας τρελενει η ιδεα το να ειμαστε μακρυα απο αγαπημενα προσωπα, συντροφους, οικογενειες, φιλους τα παντα!!! το θεμα ειναι οτι θα ειναι στη ζωη μας ολοι αυτοι! οσο για τον καλο σου ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οταν μιλησετε και θα εχει χαλαρωσει κι αυτος θα εισαι ολο χαρα και αισιοδοξια. μην νομιζεις κι εγω ετσι κανω οταν δεν με παιρνει τηλεφωνο ή οταν με παιρνει ειναι καπως....ομως αυτο αλλαζει το καταλαβαινουν κι οι ιδιοι απλα λιγη υπομονη και φυσικα να βρισκεσαι σε θετικο περιβαλλον με αισιοδοξα λογια κι οχι αρνητικοτητες !!


σήμερα  πήγα σε κάτι βαφτίσια κ με έπιασε μελαγχολία. που όλοι ήταν ζευγάρια.  που δεν ήταν εδώ. με πήρε κ τηλέφωνο επιτέλους σήμερα. αλλά δεν ήταν  καλά. αυτός δεν το παραδέχεται αλλά εγώ τον νιώθω. η αλήθεια είναι ότι  τον πίεσα λίγο σήμερα άθελα μου. απλά είχα ανάγκη να ακούσω έναν καλό  λόγο.μάλλον θα μου πείτε εκείνος τον είχε περισσότερο. έχουν πέσει σε  τυφώνα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα. πάλι μου ζήτησε χρόνο να  προσαρμωστεί.γιατί;;;;;;

----------


## no-seaman

> σήμερα  πήγα σε κάτι βαφτίσια κ με έπιασε μελαγχολία. που όλοι ήταν ζευγάρια.  που δεν ήταν εδώ. με πήρε κ τηλέφωνο επιτέλους σήμερα. αλλά δεν ήταν  καλά. αυτός δεν το παραδέχεται αλλά εγώ τον νιώθω. η αλήθεια είναι ότι  τον πίεσα λίγο σήμερα άθελα μου. απλά είχα ανάγκη να ακούσω έναν καλό  λόγο.μάλλον θα μου πείτε εκείνος τον είχε περισσότερο. έχουν πέσει σε  τυφώνα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα. πάλι μου ζήτησε χρόνο να  προσαρμωστεί.γιατί;;;;;;



Γιατί είναι μπερδεμένος .... δεν έχει αποφασίσει ακόμα .... τι είναι πιο σημαντικό για εκείνον .... το χρήμα ή εσύ.

----------


## s@ilor

> Γιατί είναι μπερδεμένος .... δεν έχει αποφασίσει ακόμα .... τι είναι πιο σημαντικό για εκείνον .... το χρήμα ή εσύ.


τι σχέση εχει αυτό? σε τι τον εμποδίζω εγώ από το να πάρει χρήματα? εγώ του τα τρώω? κ στην τελική τώρα το θυμήθηκε?μετα από τόσα χρόνια?εσύ τι είσαι κ πόσο είσαι?

----------


## no-seaman

> τι σχέση εχει αυτό? σε τι τον εμποδίζω εγώ από το να πάρει χρήματα? εγώ του τα τρώω? κ στην τελική τώρα το θυμήθηκε?μετα από τόσα χρόνια?εσύ τι είσαι κ πόσο είσαι?



Συγνώμη λάθος.-

----------


## s@ilor

> Συγνώμη λάθος.-


τι εννοείς συγνώμη λάθος???θες να μου εξηγήσεις? από ότι κατάλαβα έχεις σχέση με το επαγγελμα...

----------


## no-seaman

> δεν γίνεται όμως να πετάς κάτι κ μετά να λες άστο...θέλω να μάθω


Διάβασε σελίδες 80 και 81 ...

----------


## s@ilor

> Διάβασε σελίδες 80 και 81 ...


ναι διαβασα. κ δεν καταλαβα τιποτα. εγω ξερω οτι υπαρχουν πάρα πολύ ναυτικοί που έχουν οικογενειες κ παιδια κ τα πάντα. γιατί λοιπόν να μην κάνουν? για πιο λόγο? τι να τα κάνεις τα λεφτα αν δεν ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιος εκεί πίσω που σε περιμένει, που σε σκέφτεται, που ξέρεις ότι όταν θα γυρίσεις θα βρείς αυτόν τον κάποιο για να μπορέσεις να χωθείς στην αγκαλιά του, να σε φροντίσει κ να την/τον φροντίσεις

----------


## no-seaman

> ναι διαβασα. κ δεν καταλαβα τιποτα. εγω ξερω οτι υπαρχουν πάρα πολύ ναυτικοί που έχουν οικογενειες κ παιδια κ τα πάντα. γιατί λοιπόν να μην κάνουν? για πιο λόγο? τι να τα κάνεις τα λεφτα αν δεν ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιος εκεί πίσω που σε περιμένει, που σε σκέφτεται, που ξέρεις ότι όταν θα γυρίσεις θα βρείς αυτόν τον κάποιο για να μπορέσεις να χωθείς στην αγκαλιά του, να σε φροντίσει κ να την/τον φροντίσεις



Αφού είναι όλα τόσο "εύκολα" γιατί υπάρχουν 81 σελίδες με θέμα "Ελληνες ναυτικοι - οικογένεια/σχέση" ;;;

Μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα ...

----------


## s@ilor

> Αφού είναι όλα τόσο "εύκολα" γιατί υπάρχουν 81 σελίδες με θέμα "Ελληνες ναυτικοι - οικογένεια/σχέση" ;;;
> 
> Μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα ...


εγώ δεν είπα ότι είναι εύκολα. ίσα ίσα είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ. κ εγώ το νιώθω στο πετσί μου όπως κ πολλές γυναίκες ναυτικών εκεί έξω. αλλά κ πάλι είναι δυνατόν να στερήσεις από έναν άνθρωπο την δυνατότητα να αγαπήσει κ να αγαπηθεί?να κάνει οικογένεια? κ όλα αυτά μόνο κ μόνο επειδή κάνει αυτό το επάγγελμα?

----------


## no-seaman

> εγώ δεν είπα ότι είναι εύκολα. ίσα ίσα είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ. κ εγώ το νιώθω στο πετσί μου όπως κ πολλές γυναίκες ναυτικών εκεί έξω. αλλά κ πάλι είναι δυνατόν να στερήσεις από έναν άνθρωπο την δυνατότητα να αγαπήσει κ να αγαπηθεί?να κάνει οικογένεια? κ όλα αυτά μόνο κ μόνο επειδή κάνει αυτό το επάγγελμα?



Όταν τελείωση η αγάπη ... θα ξεκινήσει η λογική ... ελπίζω.-

----------


## sophiebab

αυτες οι συγκεντρωσεις γαμοι,τραπεζια βαφτισια ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα αλλα ειναι μιας ημερας υποθεση μν σε στεναχωρει αυτο!!!! οσο για το τηλεφωνο και την ομιλια σας κοιτα επειδη και μενα εχει τυχει να ειναι σε τυφωνα ηταν ακριβως ετσι οπως το ειπες καπως και απομακρος αυτο δν σημαινει ομως οτι εχει κατι μαζι σου! απλα ειναι ακομα πιο πιεσμενος με αυτο και μαλλον δν εχει ακομα προσαρμοστει καθολου εκει μεσα. περναει δυσκολες στιγμες και σε εχει αναγκη μεγαλη!!! να εισαι εκει οσο μπορεις με τον καλυτερο λογο παντα !!!

----------


## s@ilor

> Όταν τελείωση η αγάπη ... θα ξεκινήσει η λογική ... ελπίζω.-


γιατί τόση απαισιοδοξία? δεν έχεις αγαπήσει εσύ? δεν έχεις ανάγκη να σε αγαπήσουν?

----------


## s@ilor

> αυτες οι συγκεντρωσεις γαμοι,τραπεζια βαφτισια ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα αλλα ειναι μιας ημερας υποθεση μν σε στεναχωρει αυτο!!!! οσο για το τηλεφωνο και την ομιλια σας κοιτα επειδη και μενα εχει τυχει να ειναι σε τυφωνα ηταν ακριβως ετσι οπως το ειπες καπως και απομακρος αυτο δν σημαινει ομως οτι εχει κατι μαζι σου! απλα ειναι ακομα πιο πιεσμενος με αυτο και μαλλον δν εχει ακομα προσαρμοστει καθολου εκει μεσα. περναει δυσκολες στιγμες και σε εχει αναγκη μεγαλη!!! να εισαι εκει οσο μπορεις με τον καλυτερο λογο παντα !!!


έχεις δίκιο. απλά υπάρχουν στιγμές που το ξεχνάω. που ξεχνάω ότι έγω είμαι η δυναμη του κ ξέρεις κάτι ΕΓΩ θέλω να είμαι η δυναμη του (όσο εγωιστικό κ να ακούγεται) θέλω να τρέχει σε μένα όταν έχει πρόβλημα, θέλω εγώ να είμαι αυτή που θα είναι εκεί για κάθε τι, καλό ή κακό.

----------


## sophiebab

> έχεις δίκιο. απλά υπάρχουν στιγμές που το ξεχνάω. που ξεχνάω ότι έγω είμαι η δυναμη του κ ξέρεις κάτι ΕΓΩ θέλω να είμαι η δυναμη του (όσο εγωιστικό κ να ακούγεται) θέλω να τρέχει σε μένα όταν έχει πρόβλημα, θέλω εγώ να είμαι αυτή που θα είναι εκεί για κάθε τι, καλό ή κακό.


πιστευω δεν ειναι εγωιστικο γτ κι εγω ακριβως το ιδιο θελω και ελπιζω να το ξερει!! απλα δινουμε τοση δυναμη και στο τελος καποιες φορες δν εχμ για τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο...αλλα χαλαλι γτ εμεις εδω εξω καπως το βρισκουμε!!

----------


## no-seaman

> γιατί τόση απαισιοδοξία? δεν έχεις αγαπήσει εσύ? δεν έχεις ανάγκη να σε αγαπήσουν?






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_fKLAHoWaQ

----------


## s@ilor

νιώθω πραγματικά απαίσια. δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. τι κάνει. νιώθω ότι με τιμωρεί για κάτι κ δεν ξερω γιατί. εκεί που μιλούσαμε (σε αυτό το ταξίδι) 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, τωρα το κάναμε μια. μια εχει χαλάσει το τηέφωνο, μια περνανε απο τυφώνα. τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα; τι εχει παθει;

----------


## no-seaman

> νιώθω πραγματικά απαίσια. δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. τι κάνει. νιώθω ότι με τιμωρεί για κάτι κ δεν ξερω γιατί. εκεί που μιλούσαμε (σε αυτό το ταξίδι) 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, τωρα το κάναμε μια. μια εχει χαλάσει το τηέφωνο, μια περνανε απο τυφώνα. τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα; τι εχει παθει;



Πολλά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν 

Θα έλεγα ότι ....

- Εχει χαλάσει πολλά χρήματα στα τηλέφωνα και τώρα είναι τσιγκούνης

- Δεν τα πάει καλά με Πλοίαρχο ή Α Μηχανικό 

- Δεν γουστάρει το βαπόρι

- Δεν γουστάρει τα δρομολόγια του βαποριού

- Εχει κατάθληψη ... λόγο καλοκαιριού ή δεν τον γεμίζει πια το επάγγελμα

- Εχει κόντρες με το πλήρωμα

- Τον επηρεάζουν συνάδελφοι να μην συνεχίσει μαζί σου 

- Δεν θέλει να συνεχίσει μαζί σου 

- Δεν ξέρει τι θέλει

- Υπάρχει τρομερός φόρτος εργασία λόγο επιθεωρήσεων ή άσχημης κατάστασης πλοίου

- Δεν τα καταφέρνει στα καθήκοντα του

- Η εταιρεία θα αλλάξει πληρώματα 

- Δεν μπήκαν τα χρήματα στο λογαριασμό

- Εχει προβλήματα με τους δικούς του 

- Νομίζει οτι εχεις γκομενο ... βλέπε περιστατικό Αργολίδας

- Του την έχει δώσει για τα καλά (θέλει ιατρική βοήθεια)

κλπ κλπ κλπ

Έτσι είναι οι Ναυτικοί .... Take it or live it !!!

Και θα είναι έτσι για μία ζωή ... αν θα είστε μαζί για όλοι σας την ζωή ...

----------


## s@ilor

> Και θα είναι έτσι για μία ζωή ... αν θα είστε μαζί για όλοι σας την ζωή ...


τι δηλαδή μια ζωή θα ταλεπωριέμαι έτσι; μια ζωή θα είναι μια ζέστη μια κρύο;γιατί δεν ηταν έτσι στα προηγούμενα ταξίδια;

----------


## no-seaman

> τι δηλαδή μια ζωή θα ταλεπωριέμαι έτσι; μια ζωή θα είναι μια ζέστη μια κρύο;γιατί δεν ηταν έτσι στα προηγούμενα ταξίδια;



Εσύ τι περίμενες ;;; Είναι  εύκολο να κρατήσεις μία σχέση ... ένα γάμο ... από ένα τηλέφωνο ;;;

Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια πρέπει να εργαστεί στα ποντοπόρα για να βγάλει σύνταξη ;;; 

Θα είσαι παντρεμένη με "αόρατο" άνδρα ...

----------


## s@ilor

> Εσύ τι περίμενες ;;; Είναι  εύκολο να κρατήσεις μία σχέση ... ένα γάμο ... από ένα τηλέφωνο ;;;
> 
> Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια πρέπει να εργαστεί στα ποντοπόρα για να βγάλει σύνταξη ;;; 
> 
> Θα είσαι παντρεμένη με "αόρατο" άνδρα ...


αυτό το ξέρω. εδώ είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις κ να κρατήσεις οικογένεια στην στεριά. αυτό που ρώτησα είναι αν από εδώ κ πέρα θα είναι έτσι τα ταξίδια. δλδ να παίρνει μια φορά την εβδομάδα κ αν. αν δεν θα γίνουν τα πράγματα όπως πριν. που όταν έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο ήταν γλυκός κ τρυφερός.που μου έδινε κ του έδινα κουράγιο. το μόνο που μου λιγοστεύει λίγο όλη αυτή την αρνητικότητα είναι ότι ξέρω ότι το καράβι είναι σαράβαλο κ έχει θέματα...

----------


## sophiebab

> Εσύ τι περίμενες ;;; Είναι  εύκολο να κρατήσεις μία σχέση ... ένα γάμο ... από ένα τηλέφωνο ;;;
> 
> Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια πρέπει να εργαστεί στα ποντοπόρα για να βγάλει σύνταξη ;;; 
> 
> Θα είσαι παντρεμένη με "αόρατο" άνδρα ...


δλδ εννοειτε οτι οσες οικογενειες υπαρχουν με συζυγο ναυτικο ειναι ανυπαρκτες??? καλα ειμαστε σοβαροι εδω περα ??? μια χαρα ορατοι ειναι ανδρες τους και γνωριζω αρκετα παραδειγματα!! απλα εσεις ο ιδιος δν τα εχετε βιωσει και ειστε ετσι μεσα στν αρνητικοτητα. κοιταξτε λιγο γυρω σας!!! καμια σχεση δν ειναι ευκολη ουτε σε στερια ουτε σε θαλασσα ολες θελουν προσπαθεια-υπομονη-κουραγιο-θεληση-αγαπη τα παντα!!!!

----------


## no-seaman

> δλδ εννοειτε οτι οσες οικογενειες υπαρχουν με συζυγο ναυτικο ειναι ανυπαρκτες??? καλα ειμαστε σοβαροι εδω περα ??? μια χαρα ορατοι ειναι ανδρες τους και γνωριζω αρκετα παραδειγματα!! απλα εσεις ο ιδιος δν τα εχετε βιωσει και ειστε ετσι μεσα στν αρνητικοτητα. κοιταξτε λιγο γυρω σας!!! καμια σχεση δν ειναι ευκολη ουτε σε στερια ουτε σε θαλασσα ολες θελουν προσπαθεια-υπομονη-κουραγιο-θεληση-αγαπη τα παντα!!!!




Ούτε εγώ έπεσα απο τον ουρανό ......................... Είμαι παιδί ναυτικού .............. ο πατέρας μου ήταν μαρκόνης ..... Δεν τον βλέπαμε σχεδόν ποτέ ...................... μας μεγάλωσε η μάνα μου .......... Δεν θέλεις να ξέρεις τι τράβηξε για Δυο Ρόλους ........Και άνδρας και μάνα ..... για τη οικογένεια.


Είσαι έτοιμη για να αναλάβης δυπλό ρόλο μεσα στην  οικογένεια ;;;;;;;;; Και για πόσα χρόνια  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## sophiebab

ειμαι με παιδι ναυτικου και δεν το βλεπει καθολου ετσι. και σε αυτον ελειψε ο πατερας του δν τον χαρηκε οσο θα ηθελε αλλα ποτε δν μου ειπε τετοια λογια! πρωτεραιοτητα μου ειναι σπουδες μου κι οχι η οικογενεια,,ειναι σε δευτερη μοιρα. δν μπορω να ξερω απ τωρα για το τι θα κανω σε 10 χρονια. κανενας δν ξερει την δυναμη μου μεχρι να τν ενεργοποιησει!!! θα το καταλαβω αν θα μπορεσω να κανω ενα τετοιο εργο κι αν οχι και θα πραξω αναλογα

----------


## no-seaman

> αυτό το ξέρω. εδώ είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις κ να κρατήσεις οικογένεια στην στεριά. αυτό που ρώτησα είναι αν από εδώ κ πέρα θα είναι έτσι τα ταξίδια. δλδ να παίρνει μια φορά την εβδομάδα κ αν. αν δεν θα γίνουν τα πράγματα όπως πριν. που όταν έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο ήταν γλυκός κ τρυφερός.που μου έδινε κ του έδινα κουράγιο. το μόνο που μου λιγοστεύει λίγο όλη αυτή την αρνητικότητα είναι ότι ξέρω ότι το καράβι είναι σαράβαλο κ έχει θέματα...


Εμένα ο πατέρας μου έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο μία φορά το μήνα .... και σκέψου ήταν μαρκονης ..... και έπαιρνε μεσω ραδιοΑθήνα  μεγάλο μπερδεμα .......... τώρα πας με μιά τηλεκάρτα πληκτρολογής των κωδικό και μετά το τηλέφωνο και έχεις εποικοινωνία .......

Εύχομαι να σε αγαπάει πραγματικά ..... και να έχει σοβαρό σκοπό ...... αλλά και εσύ "μην πέσεις με τα μούτρα" ...........

----------


## no-seaman

> αυτο σημερα δν περιμενα να το ακουσω!!! αποκλειεται να εχει σκεφτει κατι τετοιο και βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια. σεβομαι την ηλικια σας εχω σας πω και δεν συνεχιζω αλλο!



Και όμως πάντα έτσι γίνεται .... μια μέρα θα με θυμηθείς ...... είσαι τυχερή ..... που είχα κέφια να τα γράψω όλα αυτά ....... καλή Τύχη.-




ΥΓ. Τι κρίμα ειναι καλοκαίρι Παρασκευή βράδυ  ..... και είσαι κλεισμένη στο δωμάτιο ......

----------


## sophiebab

> Και όμως πάντα έτσι γίνεται .... μια μέρα θα με θυμηθείς ...... είσαι τυχερή ..... που είχα κέφια να τα γράψω όλα αυτά ....... καλή Τύχη.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Τι κρίμα ειναι καλοκαίρι Παρασκευή βράδυ  ..... και είσαι κλεισμένη στο δωμάτιο ......


καλη τυχη και σε εσενα.

----------


## no-seaman

> καλη τυχη και σε εσενα.



Ευχαριστώ .....

Και όπως είπαμε .... τα μάτια ανοιχτά ..... "μην πέσεις με τα μούτρα" ο καθένας το συμφέρον του .... πρόσεχε.-

----------


## s@ilor

Καλησπερα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπαρχει καποιος ναυτικός ή κ γυναίκα ναυτικού που να τύχει να χωρίσουν όσο λείπει εκείνος με δική του πρωτοβουλία κ τι εγινε;

----------


## no-seaman

> Καλησπερα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπαρχει καποιος ναυτικός ή κ γυναίκα ναυτικού που να τύχει να χωρίσουν όσο λείπει εκείνος με δική του πρωτοβουλία κ τι εγινε;





O Ναυτικός δύσκολα θα σου πει να χωρίσετε .... εκτός και είναι σε φορτηγό που κάθετε πολύ στο λιμάνι .... και έχει μπλέξει/καψουρευτή καμία  απο το Μεξικό, Κολομβία, Βραζιλία, Ουκρανία  κλπ κλπ κλπ 

Κατά 99% φεύγει η γυναίκα που είναι στην Ελλάδα ... αλλά τώρα λόγο κρίσης οι Ναυτικοί έγιναν οι σούπερ γαμπροί ... λόγο χρήματος .... και ολες οι Ελληνίδες των θέλουν 

Ισως να βρήκε και πιο εμφανίσημη Ελληνίδα και θέλει να φύγεις για να παίξει και με αυτήν οταν γυρίσει.

----------


## s@ilor

Κ δεν μου λες κυριε;αν ειναι στη μέση του ωκεανού κ κλαίει σαν μωρό παιδί τοτε τι εχεις να πεις;εμενα μου αρεσει το επάγγελμα.το θέλω.συν οτι είναι η πρωτη μου σοβαρή σχεση.δεν είναι κ λίγα 6 χρόνια...

----------


## s@ilor

Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν να χρήματα του,εχω κ εγω δικα μου.εκεινος με ενδιαφέρει.δεν τις θέλω τις εμπειρίες σας δεν με απασχολούν.δοκιμασα μια φορα κ δεν μου αρεσε καθολου.( εννοειται πως δεν ημουν μαζι του τοτε).

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> O Ναυτικός δύσκολα θα σου πει να χωρίσετε .... εκτός και είναι σε φορτηγό που κάθετε πολύ στο λιμάνι .... και έχει μπλέξει/καψουρευτή καμία πουτανίτσα απο το Μεξικό, Κολομβία, Βραζιλία, Ουκρανία  κλπ κλπ κλπ 
> 
> Κατά 99% φεύγει η γυναίκα που είναι στην Ελλάδα ... αλλά τώρα λόγο κρίσης οι Ναυτικοί έγιναν οι σούπερ γαμπροί ... λόγο χρήματος .... και ολες οι Ελληνίδες των θέλουν 
> 
> Ισως να βρήκε και πιο εμφανίσημη Ελληνίδα και θέλει να φύγεις για να παίξει και με αυτήν οταν γυρίσει.
> 
> Τα γράφω τόσα χρόνια μην μπλέκεται με Ναυτικούς ¨Δαγκώνουν άσχημα" .....



χαχαχα

Τι γραφεις ρε μεγαλε εδω μεσα;;
Θα μας τρελανεις....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Σαν παραδειγμα Νικο, Παναγιωτη, Λεο, ΜαστροΚωστα,
οτι πρεπει για ολα τα νεα μελη κ παλιά να γινει ταυτοποιηση

Δεν μπορει σε αυτο το φορουμ, που για μερικους ειναι θησαυρος γνωσεων να γραφει οποιοσδηποτε

Ελπιζω να μη σβηστει κανενα μηνυμα

Γιατι να σε σβησουν;
Δημοκρατικο ειναι το φορουμ...δεκτες οι αποψεις ολες

----------


## fredy13

> Σου εγραψα να γραψης επιχειρήματα και εσύ εγραψες οτι γραφω ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ... δηλαδη με ειπες Μαλακα .....
> 
> 
> ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ ........ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΤΣΕ


Σου απαντησε ετσι,γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εισαι σε θεση να γνωριζεις την αντιδραση του καθε ανθρωπου.Κανενας δεν εχει αυτη την ικανοτητα.Γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι.
Ολοι μας εχουμε πει βλακειες(πρωτος απ'ολους εγω).Αυτο δεν μας κανει κατ'αναγκη βλακες.Επισης δεν θεωρω ολα οσα εχεις γραψει λαθος.Ορισμενα εξ'αυτων ομως τα θεωρω.Αυτο ομως δεν σε κανει μαλακα στα δικα μου ματια.Η συμπεριφορα σου ομως,σε μειωνει.Συγνωμη αν γινομαι κακος.
Σε παρακαλω λοιπον σταματησε εδω αυτο το θεμα,γιατι προσβαλεις,εκτος απο τον ανθρωπο με τον οποιο εχεις αντιπαραθεση και το φορουμ και τα μελη του,αλλα και το επαγγελμα που καποτε εκανες.
Ολα αυτα με καθε σεβασμο απεναντι σου!

----------


## no-seaman

Εγώ γράφω βιωματικά .... μου έχουν συμβεί όσα γράφω .... και κερατάς έγινα .... και χρήματα μου έφαγαν Ελληνίδες που μου έλεγαν ολοι οτι είναι γυναίκες για σπίτι

Αμα εσείς θέλετε να κρυφτήτε πισω απο το δαχτυλο σας δυστηχώς δεν χωράτε .... Η ωμή αλήθεια ειναι αυτή που γράφω

Κια στο τελος ολοι οι νομοι ειναι με τις γυναικες ...και εις υγεια στο κοροιδω τον μπαρκαρουτσο ...

----------


## fredy13

> Εγώ γράφω βιωματικά .... μου έχουν συμβεί όσα γράφω .... και κερατάς έγινα .... και χρήματα μου έφαγαν Ελληνίδες που μου έλεγαν ολοι οτι είναι γυναίκες για σπίτι
> 
> Αμα εσείς θέλετε να κρυφτήτε πισω απο το δαχτυλο σας δυστηχώς δεν χωράτε .... Η ωμή αλήθεια ειναι αυτή που γράφω


Φιλε μου,κανεις δεν αμφισβητει οσα γραφεις,ουτε βεβαια και τις εμπειριες σου,τις οποιες καλα κανειος και θες να τις περασεις σε αλλους.
Το κανεις ομως με λαθος τροπο.Επειδη εσενα σου φερθηκαν λαθος ορισμενοι ανθρωποι-οι περισσοτεροι,οι λιγοτεροι,αυτο το ξερεις εσυ- ,δεν σημαινει ντε και καλα πως ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι σκαρτοι.Η αληθεια την οποια γραφεις ειναι ωμη,αλλα ειναι υποκειμενικη και μερικη.Ειναι αυτη η ασχημη αληθεια την οποια παρα πολλοι,οι περισσοτεροι μαλλον εχουν γνωρισει.Πολλοι ομως απο αυτους εχουν γευθει και την αλλη πλευρα μετα.Αρα λοιπον καλα κανεις και λες οσα λες στους υπολοιπους(αρκει να προσαρμοσεις τον τροπο σου),απλα μην εισαι απολυτος.

----------


## sophiebab

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!! πριν λιγες εβδομαδες ηρθε ο ναυτικος μου μετα απο 11 μηνες μπαρκο που ειχε, ομως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι οπως μερικες απο εσας τα περιγραφατε δλδ ρομαντικα και ομορφα...αμη τι αλλο ηταν περιεργα απο μερια του παντα και καπως ψυχρα. κατανοω το γεγονος οτι ελειπε τοσο καιρο και ισως χρειαζεται χρονο να συνελθει αλλα ποσο πια?? τι πρεπει να κανω κι εγω? μηπως χρειαζεται καποια βοηθεια? ειχατε ποτε εσεις καποιο τετοιο περιστατικο? θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμες οι απαντησεις σας  :Smile:

----------


## SteliosK

> καλησπερα σε ολους!!!! πριν λιγες εβδομαδες ηρθε ο ναυτικος μου μετα απο 11 μηνες μπαρκο που ειχε, ομως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι οπως μερικες απο εσας τα περιγραφατε δλδ ρομαντικα και ομορφα...αμη τι αλλο ηταν περιεργα απο μερια του παντα και καπως ψυχρα. κατανοω το γεγονος οτι ελειπε τοσο καιρο και ισως χρειαζεται χρονο να συνελθει αλλα ποσο πια?? τι πρεπει να κανω κι εγω? μηπως χρειαζεται καποια βοηθεια? ειχατε ποτε εσεις καποιο τετοιο περιστατικο? θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμες οι απαντησεις σας


  Καλημέρα
Ωραίο το ξέμπαρκο αλλά πίστεψε με όταν γυρίζεις μετά από ένα τόσο μεγάλο μπάρκο νιώθεις περίεργα ότι όλα έχουν προχωρήσει τόσο μπροστά..
Στο βαπόρι βλέπεις ημερησίως τα ίδια και τα ίδια άτομα 24ώρες στον εργασιακό σου χώρο και όποτε βρεις χρόνο πας για ξεκούραση.. και ξαφνικά γυρίζεις στη παρέα στη κίνηση όλα γύρω σου τα βλέπεις διαφορετικά. Θέλει λίγο χρόνο  Όχι πίεση είναι ότι χειρότερο.

----------


## sophiebab

καλησπερα, για να το λες κατι θα ξερεις αλλα ποσο χρονο θελει? 1-2μηνες? πιο πολυ?

----------


## captparis

Δεν ειναι θεμα χρονου αλλα θεμα χαρακτηρος προσαρμογης και βιωματων , και να γνωριζεις αυτο , πρεπει να φερεσαι φυσιολογικα , οπως σε γνωριζε πρωτου φυγει για μπαρκο , οταν σε βλεπει με αλλαγμενη συμπεριφορα καπου κουμπωνεται ,αυτα απο εναν θαλασσανθρωπο εν ενεργεία με 34 χρονια στην πλατη 
την Καλημερα μου απο το Sao Luis - Brazil

----------


## sophiebab

Σε ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σου!!! Σου ευχομαι καλες-ηρεμες θαλασσες και με το καλο να ανταμωσεις τα αγαπημενα σου προσωπα!!!!

----------


## Marina-Nikos

Γεια χαρά σε όλες κι ολους

Αποχαιρετησα στις 20/1/16 τον ναυτικό μου, 3ο μηχανικο σε γκαζάδικο.Φευγει για 6-6,5 μήνες. Ηταν ξεμπαρκος 10 μηνες κι ετσι ειχα την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσω και να προλαβω να τον χαρώ και να δεθώ πολύ μαζί του. Ειμαστε κι οι δυο 32 και 33 αντιστοιχα. Πιστεύω οτι θα τα καταφέρω να αντέξω την απουσία του, αν και δεν εχει περάσει ουτε μισος μηνας και νιώθω το μαραζι να με τρώει. Ειναι φαίνεται που είμαι τοσο ερωτευμένη. Ιντερνετ δεν εχει, επικοινωνουμε μεσω mail , κι αυτα ευτυχως μπορεί και τα λαμβάνει.
Η φύση της δουλειάς μου, μου επιτρέπει να μπαρκαρω μαζί του σε καποιο απο τα επομενα ταξίδια.Δεν μπορώ να φανταστω οτι θα τον χανω για τοσο μεγάλα διαστήματα.Με πιάνει απελπισία.

Καλό σας βράδυ
Μαρίνα

----------


## gatoula

> Γεια χαρά σε όλες κι ολους
> 
> Αποχαιρετησα στις 20/1/16 τον ναυτικό μου, 3ο μηχανικο σε γκαζάδικο.Φευγει για 6-6,5 μήνες. Ηταν ξεμπαρκος 10 μηνες κι ετσι ειχα την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσω και να προλαβω να τον χαρώ και να δεθώ πολύ μαζί του. Ειμαστε κι οι δυο 32 και 33 αντιστοιχα. Πιστεύω οτι θα τα καταφέρω να αντέξω την απουσία του, αν και δεν εχει περάσει ουτε μισος μηνας και νιώθω το μαραζι να με τρώει. Ειναι φαίνεται που είμαι τοσο ερωτευμένη. Ιντερνετ δεν εχει, επικοινωνουμε μεσω mail , κι αυτα ευτυχως μπορεί και τα λαμβάνει.
> Η φύση της δουλειάς μου, μου επιτρέπει να μπαρκαρω μαζί του σε καποιο απο τα επομενα ταξίδια.Δεν μπορώ να φανταστω οτι θα τον χανω για τοσο μεγάλα διαστήματα.Με πιάνει απελπισία.
> 
> Καλό σας βράδυ
> Μαρίνα


Μαρινα σε καταλαβαινω, αν και εσυ καταφερες και τον χορτασες τον δικο σου 10 μηνες! Εμεις 2 μηνες περασαμε μαζι, και στα μελια εφυγε για εξαμηνο και μενα σε τανκερ, αξιωματικος.  :Hopelessness:  Σκεφτομαι οτι θα περασει ολες τις γιορτες μεσα μονος του και τρελαινομαι. Η επικοινωνια, αν και καλυτερη απο προηγουμενα χρονια απο οτι διαβαζω, δεν ειναι ποτε αρκετη! Καντε σχεδια για οταν θα γυρισει και σβηνε μια μια τις μερες. Βοηθαει εστω και ελαχιστα! Διαβαζω και τις υπολοιπες εμπειριες εδω μεσα και παιρνω κουραγιο...

----------

